# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Strange Aeons: Lovecraftian Affair [DMOOCH]

## lostsole31

This thread is a GM-only administrative thread for tracking battle conditions, spells and other effects. If you are in my Strange Aeons game, please turn away as purposefully reading the material contained herein is considered cheating.

Link to Strange Aeons 2: The Thrushmoor Terror [IC] (closed and archived).
Link to Strange Aeons: The Thrushmoor Terror, Part 2 [IC] (current thread).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T3:* The doctor spins on Flair and hisses "Quiet!" as her face momentarily ... changes, to look like that of the man that tried to grab the keys, before it changes back.  She turns to go back to her bloody work, but when she turned the bloodied man on the table used his blood-soaked bindings to slip out a leg and he manages to kick her just as she turns back to him and his foot catches her in the cheek and chin for *5 NL*.  As her arms flail from what is actually a pretty solid kick, her right arm knocks the keys - previously loosened - off of her belt and in reach of Flair's cell (he or Eric can grab them).  The doctor, infuriated and seemingly oblivious to her crucial loss, launches on the  man on the table to stab him deep with the shears.  He gives a terrifying yell of pain and it's hard to tell if he is dead and twitching or moving semi-consciously.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T25:* Zarinda, what do you do?

Haru on deck, Eric (fatigued) in the hole, Knuckles delaying ... feel free to post as well.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Zarinda:  25.
Haru:  24.
Eric:  23.  Fatigued!!!
Patient 601:  21.
Jacqui:  18.  DELAYING!!!
Flair:  14.
Knuckles:  11.  DELAYING!!!
Sam: 3.1.
Dr. Ilesi Scaen:  3.  (44:44, 5 NL).  Will take til end R3T3 to murder Sam.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T25:*  No one tells Zarinda to be quiet, especially someone who has clearly  confined her. She starts shouting at the 'doctor'...serving not only to  express her displeasure at being confined but also potentially  distracting her from noticing if either of the two men near the keys grab for them.

*R2T24:* Haru, what do you do?

Eric (fatigued) on deck, Patient 601 in the hole, Knuckles delaying ... feel free to post.


*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Zarinda:  25.
Haru:  24.
Eric:  23.  Fatigued!!!
Patient 601:  21.
Jacqui:  18.  DELAYING!!!
Flair:  14.
Knuckles:  11.  DELAYING!!!
Sam: 3.1.
Dr. Ilesi Scaen:  3.  (44:44, 5 NL).  Will take til end R3T3 to murder Sam.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T24:* Haru growls as she ignores him, and yells out once more. "Are you just going to ignore me!!!!!?" 

He tries again, lighting his body up this time for only a moment as he  lunges through the cell bars once more, his body bright this time only  for a moment, his focus not strong enough to manage it any further.  But at least, this time, he is now outside of his cell.

She doesn't play attention to him, totally focused on her task of murder.

*R2T23:* Eric (fatigued), what do you do?

Patient 601 on deck, Flair in the hole, Knuckles delaying (feel free to post) ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Zarinda:  25.
Haru:  24.
Eric:  23.  Fatigued!!!
Patient 601:  21.
Jacqui:  18.  DELAYING!!!
Flair:  14.
Knuckles:  11.  DELAYING!!!
Sam: 3.1.
Dr. Ilesi Scaen:  3.  (44:44, 5 NL).  Will take til end R3T3 to murder Sam.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T23:*  Eric pushes against the bars in frustration, eyes attempting to bore  holes in the maniac with the shears. People speak of glaring daggers,  Eric's look appears more...potent. A short-bladed sword appears in the  air and plunges toward the 'doctor' but misses.  The keys still lie next to the bars of his cell.
*Spoiler*
Show

Why did you say "attack with bludgeon" when you attacked with the sword?

*R2T21:* Patient 601, what do you do?

Unknown woman (who technically is delaying) on deck, Flair in the hole (feel free to post).  Remember, the keys are on the floor right next to the bars of your [Flair/ Eric] cell ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Zarinda:  25.
Haru:  24.
Eric:  23.  Fatigued!!!  Bound short sword TK'd adjacent to doctor.
Patient 601:  21.
Jacqui:  18.  DELAYING!!!
Flair:  14.
Knuckles:  11.  DELAYING!!!
Sam: 3.1.
Dr. Ilesi Scaen:  3.  (44:44, 5 NL).  Will take til end R3T3 to murder Sam.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T21:*  Eyes now shifting rapidly from corner to corner, the man with no name  gathers what little power he can from the angles of the room itself.  Holding up his hand, his eyes settle on the key, and they lift up a few inches off the ground ... seemingly responsive to his power!

*R2T14:* Flair, the keys just lifted about three inches off the ground ... and other impossibilities are occuring all around: glowing, scarred creatures walking through prison bars; swords appearing and swing about.  Yup.  Reality has taken a holiday.  What do you do?

Knuckles (delaying) on deck, bloody man in the hole (unless he's been taken out of the running, in which case the doctor is next) ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Zarinda:  25.
Haru:  24.
Eric:  23.  Fatigued!!!  Bound short sword TK'd adjacent to doctor.
Patient 601:  21.
Jacqui:  18.  DELAYING!!!
Flair:  14.
Knuckles:  11.  DELAYING!!!
Sam: 3.1.
Dr. Ilesi Scaen:  3.  (44:44, 5 NL).  Will take til end R3T3 to murder Sam.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T14:*  Flair stats cursing in Abyssal, his recently hyperextended shoulder  throbbing. After taking a deep breath, he starts slamming the cell door,  screaming, "I'm going to knock this door off its hinges and rip your head off your body!" 

The doctor doesn't even seem to register that Flair was making noise, let alone noting what he said.

*R2T11:*  The burly woman (Knuckles) reaches out in anger - her arm obviously and woefully too far away - but from her anger a green dot of light comes forth from her hand and hits the doctor right at her tailbone with a crit for *14 acid*!

*R2T3.1:*  As the doctor wheels around in pain, the man has just enough energy to push-kick her against the bars to the women's cell several feet away.  The effort seems to be too much for him and he slumps, possibly dying from his wounds.

*R2T3.05:*  The female towards the back of the cell has all she needed and runs forth and reaches through the bars across the doctor's throat and her hand coming mostly back while her left hand reaches and then clasps at the woman to try and keep her at the cell.

*R2T3:*  The doctor thrashes at the bars to try and break free of the bar-reinforced choke hold.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...*

*R3T25:*  Zarinda, the front-of-the cell is now crowded as two stronger-looking woman than yourself are there - the one who seemed to fire some type of acid ray, and the one currently grabbing the doctor in a sleeper hold through the bars.  What do you do?

*R3T24:*  Haru, what do you do?  You are adjacent to the man (though a 5' step is better positioning if you want to do something for him).  He is dead, dying, or unconscious.  You are 20' from the doctor who is against the bars of the far cell in a neck hold.

Eric on deck, Patient-601 in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Zarinda:  25.
Haru:  24.
Eric:  23.  Fatigued!!!  Bound short sword TK'd adjacent to doctor.
Patient 601:  21.
Flair:  14.  Martial Flexibility til end R11T14 [Dazzling Display: Unarmed].
Knuckles:  11. 
Sam: 3.1.
Jacqui: 3.05.
Dr. Ilesi Scaen:  3.  (30:44, 5 NL).  Will take til end R3T3 to murder Sam.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T24:*  Haru lunges over to the doctor, held in the sleeper hold by one of the  other prisoners, and shoves a fist into her stomach (*4 + 6 cold*). To his surprise,  his hand has become cold while he strikes, but the energy and the  feeling dissipates the moment he moves back from the strike.  

* R3T23:* Eric, you have TK control of your summoned short sword and you are fatigued. The keys are floating three inches off the deck right near your feet.  What do you do?

601 on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Zarinda:  25.
Haru:  24.
Eric:  23.  Fatigued!!!  Bound short sword TK'd adjacent to doctor.
Patient 601:  21.
Flair:  14.  Martial Flexibility til end R11T14 [Dazzling Display: Unarmed].
Knuckles:  11. 
Sam: 3.1.
Jacqui: 3.05.
Dr. Ilesi Scaen:  3.  (20:44, 5 NL).  Will take til end R3T3 to murder Sam.  GRABBED by Jacqui!

----------


## lostsole31

If she had some sort of weapon, even an improvised one, Zarinda could  lend a hand to dealing with the doctor but it seems they have her under  control and lets them continue.
*
R3T23:*  Eric stands dumbfounded for a moment, the sword faltering as he realizes  he can FEEL it, across the room. He tries to gather his wits and swing  it again.  He has no memory of doing anything like this and as such as no sense of what it takes to do a task.  With a little bit of oomph, the sword vastly overshoots its mark to smash against a far stone wall and shatter.  The pieces hang there in midair briefly and then disintegrate into the air.  

*R3T21:*  Eyes not shifting from the key, the man makes as if to pull on a tether  and the key glides towards him. Grabbing it, he reaches up to unlock the  door of his cage.  His cell is now unlocked and he has keys in hand.

*R3T14:* Flair, what do you do?

Knuckles on deck, woman doing the grabbing in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Zarinda:  25.  DELAYING!!!
Haru:  24.
Eric:  23.  Fatigued!!! 
Patient 601:  21.
Flair:  14.  Martial Flexibility til end R11T14 [Dazzling Display: Unarmed].
Knuckles:  11. 
Sam: 3.1.  DYING!!!
Jacqui: 3.05.
Dr. Ilesi Scaen:  3.  (20:44, 5 NL).  Will take til end R3T3 to murder Sam.  GRABBED by Jacqui!

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T14:*  Surprised by the goings on outside his cell, Flair takes a breath, watching the action intently.  

*R3T11:* Knuckles, a woman is holding the doctor around the neck right at your cell.  Her keys are not on her belt anymore.  What do you do?

Grappling woman on deck, doctor in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Zarinda:  25.  DELAYING!!!
Haru:  24.
Eric:  23.  Fatigued!!! 
Patient 601:  21.
Flair:  14.  Martial Flexibility til end R11T14 [Dazzling Display: Unarmed].  DELAYING!!!
Knuckles:  11. 
 Sam: 3.1.  DYING!!!
Jacqui: 3.05.
Dr. Ilesi Scaen:  3.  (20:44, 5 NL).  Will take til end R3T3 to murder Sam.  GRABBED by Jacqui!

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T11:*  The woman that fired the blast of acid gives two punches through the bars into the doctor's kidney areas, though only the second one really landed.  The puncher is just under five-and-a-half-feet tall, but she is stocky and her punch does *6* (lethal) damage.  

*R3T3.05:*  In the meantime, the woman performing the hold tries to use the bars to give her extra leverage to really apply pressure and does *4 NL* (min, seems she's pretty strong herself) to the doctor.

*R3T3:*  The doctor drops the half-shears and really struggles to get out of the hold as she is gasping for air and having trouble breathing now.  In this effort, her body transforms - but not in a manner that gets her out of the hold.  What remains is a gray-skinned humanoid with noseless, mouthless face and truly inhuman eyes.  It is a terrifying alien in that its featurelessness and spindly limbs are a mockery of yourselves.  Even the clothes she was wearing are gone, either assumed into this form; or having been "constructed" from whatever allows this creature to shapeshift.*Spoiler: ALCON*
Show

I am sure you know what it is, but none of your characters do.  Don't spoiler IC or OOC.  And, yes, that is including the reroll aspect of Haru's Spiritualism ability.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...*

*R4T24:* Haru, creepy, grappled alien in front of you.  What do you do?

Eric (fatigued) on deck, 601 in the hole, Zarinda and Flair delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Zarinda:  25.  DELAYAING!!!
Haru:  24.
Eric:  23.  Fatigued!!! 
Patient 601:  21.
Flair:  14.  Martial Flexibility til end R11T14 [Dazzling Display: Unarmed].  DELAYING!!!
Knuckles:  11. 
 Sam: 3.1.  DYING!!!
Jacqui: 3.05.
Dr. Ilesi Scaen:  3.  (14:44, 9 NL).  Will take til end R3T3 to murder Sam.  GRABBED by Jacqui!

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T24:*  Haru recoils in surprise, but grits his teeth and goes to slam his fist into the creature's gut. But first, he again tries to bring forth more cold and that was his mistake.  The thing is ready for him this time and throws a claw right into his chest for *12 (max)* and the bizarre-looking humanoid with scarred features (that's Haru, not "the Asian youth" anymore) screams and falls to the ground, dead or unconscious.

*R4T23:*  Eric, what do you do?

Patient 601 on deck, Flair in the hole (and delaying), with Zarinda delaying as well.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Zarinda:  25.  DELAYING!!!
 Haru:  24.  DYING!!!
Eric:  23.  Fatigued!!! 
Patient 601:  21.
Flair:  14.  Martial Flexibility til end R11T14 [Dazzling Display: Unarmed].  DELAYING!!!
Knuckles:  11. 
 Sam: 3.1.  DYING!!!
Jacqui: 3.05.
Dr. Ilesi Scaen:  3.  (14:44, 9 NL).  GRABBED by Jacqui!  Used AOO.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T24:*  Haru recoils in surprise, but grits his teeth and goes to slam his fist into the creature's gut for *4 + 5 cold* and she reels from the cold.

*R4T23:*  Eric stares at the sword that disappeared as quickly as it came. He looks  back to the 'doctor' and glares. A dagger appears and plunges toward  its target, sinking into its upper left arm with enough force (*7*) to cause her/it to slump in the grappler's hold. 

*R4T21:* _How strange can strange things be before your brain just accepts them as is?_ the man idly wonders, as he takes advantage of the creature's predicament to open the other cage.

*R4T14:*  After thanking the man who unlocked his door, Flair exits his cell and prepares to engage the doctor.  However, she seems to be unconscious so he keeps his mind clear and adaptable.*Spoiler*
Show

Read: Did not expend martial flexibility for this.


*R4T11-3:*  The powerhouse woman tells the other woman to "bring her down, keep ahold of her, bring her down..." The grappling woman does so, and then the burly, black-haired woman reaches through the bars - each side of the head, grabs ahold, and then yanks.  The creature's neck makes a sickening, snap-popping sound ... it sounds like someone grabbing several stalks of celery and then twisting for that wet, snapping crunch.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...
*
Combat appears to be over.

Eric, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Zarinda:  25.  DELAYING!!!
 Haru:  24.  DYING!
Eric:  23.  Fatigued!!! 
Patient 601:  21.
Flair:  14.  Martial Flexibility til end R11T14 [Dazzling Display: Unarmed]. 
Knuckles:  11. 
 Sam: 3.1.  DYING!!!
Jacqui: 3.05.
 Dr. Ilesi Scaen:  3.  (-2:44, 9 NL).  GRABBED by Jacqui!  Used AOO.  Staggered!

----------


## lostsole31

Eric takes *5* to his lower back and Haru takes *4* to the back of his right knee!  While they suffer damage, it is not immensely painful as there is an anaesthetizing that goes with the the wound.

*Begin Round 1 ...

R1T25:*  With TRULY INSPIRED reflexes Eric spins to see his attacker, a creature with nearly a score set of legs and about as long as himself!
*Spoiler: I Just Wanna Kiss!*
Show



Eric, you are in the corner of this room, and there are two of these things threatening you.  Haru is next to you, but also between you and the door.  This is all the room has the size for as far as creatures.  There is no place to take a 5-foot-freet move to, and it is considered difficult terrain from clutter and rubble in here.  What do you do?
*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Eric:  25.
Haru:  21.
Giant Centipede #1:  9.
Giant Centipede #2:  6.

Jacqui:  24.
Bishop:  21.
Patient 601:  14.
Knuckles:  10.
Zarinda:  8.
Flair:  5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T25:*  Eric scrambles back out of the room, unready to fight anything that close and frankly shocked by the sudden attack.  As he passes Haru both monsters nip at Eric and miss and Eric gets into the hallway (and likely a few feet from the door at that).

*R1T24:*  Jacqui - who was standing on the other side of the hallway from the entrance to this room - gives a little gasp of surprise (and disgust) and moves 10' down the hall towards the crossbowmen.

*R1T21:* Haru, you are in this storeroom with super-sized centipedes.  You see the wound on your knee is worse than it feels, and you know centipedes in general have a paralytic.  You are right next to the door out of the room, and both of these things are threatening you - one right in "front" of you (door is to your left) and the other is catty-corner to your right.  *Spoiler: Observation*
Show

Whether or not you choose to capitalize on it, both of the things snapped at Eric on his way out, so they both have used an AOO for the round.
What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Eric:  25.
Jacqui:  24.
Haru:  21.
Bishop:  20.
Patient 601:  14.
Knuckles:  10.
Giant Centipede #1:  9.
Zarinda:  8.
Giant Centipede #2:  6.
Flair:  5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T21:*  Haru curb stomps a centipede, smacking its head against rubble on the ground and causing its exoskeleton to freeze - enough to fell that one.  (Twitching antennae is disturbing, however.)  He then steps to the other side of the doorway so that the remaining centipede within must deal with Haru.

*R1T14:*  Setting the unconscious man down softly, the ashen-faced man draws his  scimitar and shifts onto the balls of his feet but doesn't approach; besides, Haru is at the doorway.

*R1T10:* Knuckles, Haru is standing just in the hallway.  If you want to engage the last thousand-legger, you can move 5' through Haru's space (5') and 5' in for 20' total movement.  Or, not bother.  What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Eric:  25.
Jacqui:  24.
Haru:  21.
Bishop:  20.
Patient 601:  14.
Knuckles:  10.
Giant Centipede #1:  9.
Zarinda:  8.
Giant Centipede #2:  6.
Flair:  5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T10:*  At the sight of danger, Knuckles slips past Haru and into the room and hits the remaining centipede hard with a well-placed kick (*7*), but it does not go down.

*R1T9:*  The monster crits Knuckles on her hip/rump for a *5*, and the venom quickly goes to work as she takes another *2 DEX* damage and Knuckles stumbles a little.

*R1T8:* Zarinda, you know there's a fight as Eric and Haru both came out bloody.  Do you keep your bow trained down the hall towards the men, or move behind Haru and take a potshot at whatever baddie you might see?

Flair on deck, Eric in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Eric:  25.
Jacqui:  24.
Haru:  21.
Bishop:  20.
Patient 601:  14.
Knuckles:  10.  Poisoned by a giant centipede!!!  Check 1/rd at DC 13 Fort save until she saves.  1d3 DEX damage.
Giant Centipede #1:  9.  (2:9).
Zarinda:  8.
Flair:  5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T8:*  With a glare that promises a whole lot of pain for anyone that even  thinks about taking a shot at her exposed flank, Zarinda takes a step to  take a potshot at one of the centipedes, finishing it off with brilliance.

*R1T7:* Knuckles, Bishop rushes in and goes right up to you.  The small dog goes at your wound quickly with its muzzle, like it might bite.  Strangely, it does so awkwardly as to provoke an AOO as it is focused on that very that the centidede bit you.  What do you do?

Flair? Eric? What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Eric:  25.
Jacqui:  24.
Haru:  21.
Patient 601:  14.
Knuckles:  10.  Poisoned by a giant centipede!!!  Check 1/rd at DC 13 Fort save until she saves.  1d3 DEX damage.
Giant Centipede #1:  9.  (2:9).
Zarinda:  8.
Bishop: 7.
Flair:  5.

----------


## lostsole31

Doctor Latchke
*  Bluff:  21.
*  Disguise:  38 ... impossible to beat.

Sense Motive checks
*  Fail:  Eric, Flair, Patient 601, Zarinda.
*  Pass:  Haru (21), Knuckles (28).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T21:*  Bishop steps in front of Jacqui and barks and the like, cute little dog jaws slavering and trying to be as terrifying as possible.

*R1T20:* Zarinda, the rest of the group way up the hall is walking with a Gray and they just got within 30' of the pooch - who is going absolutely bonkers!!!  *Spoiler: Zarinda*
Show

If you want to shoot, you would have to step draw and shoot since with futzing with the bodies your bow is slung.  The Gray is 65' away, meaning you would have to use a 5' step and a move action draw, or a move action up to 30' with the free draw to bring it within short range.  You can't draw, move, and bring the target into point blank range this round.
What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Bishop:  21.
Zarinda:  20.
Doctor Latchke: 19.  FRIGHTENED til end R3T21!!!
Eric:  17.
Knuckles:  15.
Jacqui:  13.
Flair:  9.
Haru:  7.
P601:  5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T20:*  Zarinda curses the changing old woman, muttering, "Thats why you dont trust every stray you run into in a dungeon" while she takes the 5 foot step forward and unleashes bow shot  that grazes the creature's left knee for *2*.

*R1T19:*  The Gray seems less concerned with the wound it just received, and is much more animated as regards the barking dog.  It bolts away to the north and back into the room where you found it originally.

*R1T17:* Eric, what do you do?

Knuckles on deck, Jacqui in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Bishop:  21.
Zarinda:  20.
Doctor Latchke: 19.  FRIGHTENED til end R3T21!!!
Eric:  17.
Knuckles:  15.
Jacqui:  13.
Flair:  9.
Haru:  7.
P601:  5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T17:*  Eric moves 30' up the hallway, 10' before the hole in the wall leading back into the room.

*R1T15:*  Knuckles bolts forward past Eric and right up to the hole in the wall, but wanting light she holds there.

*R1T13:*  Jacqui unclicks the leash from the ring on Bishop's collar.  "Go ahead boy, go get her!"

*R1T9:* Flair, what do you do?

Haru on deck, Patient 601 in the hole ... both are free to post.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Bishop:  21.
Zarinda:  20.
Doctor Latchke: 19.  FRIGHTENED til end R3T21!!!
Eric:  17.
Knuckles:  15.
Jacqui:  13.  DELAYING!!!
Flair:  9.
Haru:  7.
P601:  5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T9:* "Oh, no you don't!" Flair yelled, chasing after the shapeshifter, following her/it back into the room and with the destruction of the room into a tiny alcove section around a tight bend so that only two people could get to it.  The creature ... is cowering in what might be fear, though it's hard to tell from a creature of this sort.

*R1T7:*  Haru, what do you do?  You can do a double move and get right up to being side-by-side with Flair to threaten this thing while adjacent (the only way to threaten or get at it).

Patient 601, you are on deck.  If Haru does not want to be Flair's basher-buddy, do you fill into the hole? What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Bishop:  21.
Zarinda:  20.
Doctor Latchke: 19.  FRIGHTENED til end R3T21!!!
Eric:  17.
Knuckles:  15.
Jacqui:  13.  DELAYING!!!
Flair:  9.
Haru:  7.
P601:  5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T7:*  Haru moves into the room and then the alcove to catch up to the Gray, leaving his  Nunchaku where it was stored, but with his fist at the ready.  He and Flair now threaten the ... cowering? ... Gray.

*R1T5:*  Drawing his scimitar and taking those stuttering steps, the ashen-faced  man runs towards the room the creature is hiding in. His mouth waters,  and he's struck with a sense of madcap desire and biting hunger as his  bird soars past him.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T21:*  Bishop runs on his little legs past the ashen-faced man and into the room, barking wildly behind Flair and Haru because he can't get to the Gray (no more room in the little alcove to move through their squares).

*R2T20:* Zarinda, what do you do?

Gray on deck, Eric in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Bishop:  21.
Zarinda:  20.
Doctor Latchke: 19.  FRIGHTENED til end R3T21!!!
Eric:  17.
Knuckles:  15.
Jacqui:  13.  DELAYING!!!
Flair:  9.
Haru:  7.
P601:  5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T20:*  Zarinda pursues the fleeing Gray, but it is gone before she can get off an arrow.  She gets into the well-lit (courtesy of Haru and Flair) portion of the room where there is an alcove she can't get to (they're in/at it and it is on a bend), and Bishop is barking wildly).

*R2T19:*  The Gray is backed against a corner but isn't taking any hostile action, practically cowering.

*R2T17:* Eric, you are left in the hallway with Jacqui and the patient on the floor.  What do you do?

Knuckles on deck, Flair in the hole, Jacqui delaying (moving her out of initiative since she is going to watch over the unconscious man) ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Bishop:  21.
Zarinda:  20.
Doctor Latchke: 19.  FRIGHTENED til end R3T21!!!
Eric:  17.
Knuckles:  15.
Jacqui:  13.  DELAYING!!!
Flair:  9.
Haru:  7.
P601:  5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T17:*  Eric follows into the room.  Though he can't see the cowering grey, he is by Zarinda and Bishop and looking at Flair and Haru looking into the alcove.  He calls out, "Maybe  now would be a good time to start talking, yeah? We have guards that  want you dead and the only thing we have seen that looked like you was a  sadistic monster, so you should start adding putting weight on your  side of the scale quickly if you want to survive the next moments." 

*R2T15:*  Knuckles follows into the room behind the others.

*R2T9:*  Flair, what do you do?

Haru on deck, 601 in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Bishop:  21.
Zarinda:  20.
Doctor Latchke: 19.  FRIGHTENED til end R3T21!!!
Eric:  17.
Knuckles:  15.
Jacqui:  13.  DELAYING!!!
Flair:  9.
Haru:  7.
P601:  5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T9:* _Well, this will probably backfire horribly._ Flair thought. _Let's do this anyway._ "I don't really want to hurt you if I don't have to. Give me a reason not to." 

*R2T7:*  Haru stops for a second, thinking, and finally resists the urge to beat  on her, instead preparing himself in case she turns out to be doing  something unexpected.

*R2T5:*  Stopping short from slamming into everyone's backs, the ashen faced man  shifts from foot to foot in a combination of nervousness and excitedness  while his bird settles on his shoulder. 

"Beware, the dybbukim are never satisfied until their evil work is done," he warns the others. _And what is this mutt, that it scares the spirit?_

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T21:*  Bishop is barking and yapping and bouncing back and forth.

*R3T20:*  Zarinda has no target and delays...
*Spoiler*
Show

I'm moving ahead for everyone's sake.  If you do have something, let me know.

*R3T19:*  The mouthless, expressionless Gray is in the corner partly cowering - either it/she can't respond, or won't respond, to Flair's words.  She/it puts her/its hands over her/its earholes, withdrawing into herself/itself and shaking its head.

*R3T17:* Eric, what do you do?

Knuckles, Jacqui delaying, Flair on deck, Haru in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Bishop:  21.
Zarinda:  20. DELAYING!!!
Doctor Latchke: 19.  FRIGHTENED til end R3T21!!!
Eric:  17.
Knuckles:  15.
Jacqui:  13.  DELAYING!!!
Flair:  9.
Haru:  7.
P601:  5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T17:*  Zarinda calls, "If you don't intend to finish her off, give me a clear line of sight and I will!" 

Eric adds, "Come on, give us something to work with here!"

*R3T9.1-9:* _Well, I tried,_ thought Flair. He then moves to back out of the alcove so Zarinda could take her shot.  Just before he passes Haru the Gray takes a forceful slash towards him, but not before Haru gives a charged downwards chop to its right thigh for *2 + 2 cold*.  Having no means without a mouth formed to take that gasp from the cold the pain is internalized, and that is not a good thing.  Still, it is not enough to halt the Gray's cheap on Flair as he passes by and gets slashed by its large, powerful claws across his right shoulder for *7* - a nasty wound, to be sure.  The thing no longer seems to be in a timid posture, though it is still reeling and nursing its new leg wound.  Still, Flair manages to open datum.

*R3T8:*  Zarinda fills into the hole, passing by Haru and gritting her teeth for what might come as she comes into the alcove and sees the Gray in the corner.  But she notes that Flair just took a cheap shot, which might be what she needs.  She fires at point blank range without getting attacked, but the strange gray flesh is both pliant and resilient as her arrow bounces off the thing.  She and Haru now are the only ones adjacent to the Gray (or w/ LOS).  She has a bow, so she is not threatening.
*Spoiler: MikelaC1*
Show

I took your turn simply because you already implied your stated action and to move this along.  I hope you don't mind (other than the fact Zarinda missed).

There is nothing for Patient 601 to do right now, so he is technically delaying ...

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T21: * The adolescent-sized otterhound instantly stops barking when the wounded Flair comes back into the main part of this room.  Bishop barks a couple times non-threatingly at Flair, goes up to him and makes some moderate-volume baying noise and licks the four slash lines of the deep lacerations on Flair, and Flair instantly feels a warm, burning-prickling-balming combination as the puppy's tongue glows and that glows and fully heals and closes Flair (no longer wounded).

*R4T19:*  The gray's movement is off and it sends a poor slash out at Haru which he easily sidesteps.

*R4T9.1:* Haru, what do you do?

Flair on deck, Zarinda in the hole, Eric/ Knuckles/ Patient 601 delaying ...*Spoiler: Zarinda*
Show

Though the gray appears staggered from a contusion that appears frostbitten on its leg, the creature still "regained its balance" as far as resetting AOOs since it took its turn.  If you shoot again this time, it will provoike an AOO since you are threatened and there is nowhere to go to shoot and not be at PB range.  Actually, there is nowhere else to go in this little space at all.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Bishop:  21.
Doctor Latchke: 19. (40:44).  STAGGERED til end R4T9.1!!!  
Eric:  17.  DELAYING!!!
Knuckles:  15.  DELAYING!!!
Jacqui:  13.  DELAYING!!!
Haru: 9.1.
Flair:  9.
Zarinda: 8.
P601:  5.  DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T9.1:*  Haru will pull out a type of weapon that is strange to Zarinda (nunchaku) and starts off at the Gray with it,  allowing his ability to infuse his weapon as it had his fists before  now. "To think I showed you mercy," he says, barely recovering fast enough to not pull a muscle from that overtension.  The Gray no longer seems staggered.

*R4T8:* Zarinda ... threatened in melee is not the way you want to be, and if this is anything like the Gray you fought in the basement, they are vastly superior physical opponents.  What do you do?

Everyone in the party is delaying at this time and can post.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Bishop:  21.
Doctor Latchke: 19. (40:44). 
Eric:  17.  DELAYING!!!
Knuckles:  15.  DELAYING!!!
Jacqui:  13.  DELAYING!!!
Haru: 9.1.
Flair:  9.  DELAYING!!!
Zarinda: 8.
P601:  5.  DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T8:*  With the Gray now at point blank range, Zarinda can let loose with her best shot, and that's just what she is going to do.  As she does so, the thing lashes out at her and catches into her armor with its claw - not enough to hurt her, but with just enough force to throw her aim into having the projectile do no more than lightly skip off of its hide.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...*

*R5T19:*  The Gray slashes at Haru, and despite incredible reflexes and some phenomenal type of spinning defensive style with the strange weapon, its claw just manages to get the scarred man along his left upper arm for a whalloping *12 (max)*!  A cracking sound is heard as the man's arm must be broken and his brachial artery was cut into and he falls, but that sound is nearly eclipsed by Haru's pitched scream of pain before he is out cold.  [Repeat, Haru is down.]  With its left claw, the thing slashes down and gets her from the forehead and down a little for *6*.  For her, the force of the blow was felt more than the slicing of its claws, and in one stroke she is already feeling whatever panic she might otherwise feel.

"Haru is down!" shouts the ashen-faced man.

*R5T18:*  The pooch instantly bolts into the room atop Haru.  It stops barking and does the same baying-lick of Haru's wounds as before and Haru receives *10 healing*, a little shy of being fully healed.

*R5T9.1:* Haru, I have good news and I have bad news.  The good news is that while your arm still hurts a little, you are awake.  The bad news is that the dog is on top of you/ in your square while you are prone.  Oh, yes, almost forgot.  Because you got KO'd, you dropped your nunchaku.
*Spoiler*
Show

So, double-whammy ... if you do anything other than lay there, you instantly evoke all of the pain of sharing a space with another creature.  Remember, Bishop is Small, but there are no partial gimmees or reduced penalties for Medium+Small in the same square compared to a Medium+Medium.  However, if you lay there "like an object" rather than as an active participant you do not count against Bishop.

Also, doesn't matter how you do it, picking up a weapon provokes an AOO.

Zarinda on deck, Gray in the hole, everyone else is delaying ... so anyone else delaying can do something.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Doctor Latchke: 19. (40:44). 
Bishop: 18.  
Eric:  17.  DELAYING!!!
Knuckles:  15.  DELAYING!!!
Jacqui:  13.  DELAYING!!!
Haru: 9.1.  PRONE!!!
Flair:  9.  DELAYING!!!
Zarinda: 8.
P601:  5.  DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T10:*  Flair helps Haru to his feet.  Since he is outside the battlezone, I will put Haru in a delay status.

*R5T8: * Zarinda, so it's you and Bishop!  You are dealing with a stout wound (see sheet).  What do you do?

Gray on deck, Bishop in the hole ... Eric, Haru, and 601 delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Doctor Latchke: 19. (40:44). 
Bishop: 18.  
Eric:  17.  DELAYING!!!
Jacqui:  13.  DELAYING!!!
Knuckles:  11.
 Flair: 10. 
Haru: 9.  PRONE!!!  DELAYING!!!
Zarinda: 8.
P601:  5.  DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T8:*  The only way to deal with her wound is for Zarinda to eliminate the source of the problem and so, she tries to fire again but the Gray is once again ready for this and slashes Zarinda and hits her for *9* ... and she gives out a cry of pain and falls unconscious, dropping her nocked bow and arrow.

*R5T5:* Patient 601, you've been delaying when Zarinda drops do to an AOO.  Do you enter?  If so, it will be before the Gray's turn - and consequently before it recovers its AOO.  This is important because if you do go in to engage you have to pass through Bishop's square.

Eric or Haru - who have been delaying, can go as well.  First to post gets it.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Doctor Latchke: 19. (40:44). 
Bishop: 18.  
Eric:  17.  DELAYING!!!
Jacqui:  13.  DELAYING!!!
Knuckles:  11.
 Flair: 10. 
Haru: 9.  PRONE!!!  DELAYING!!!
Zarinda: 8.  DYING!!!
P601:  5.  DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

Around the corner as he is and with no one saying that Zarinda is actually down, the ashen-faced man delays ...*

End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...*

*R6T19:*  The Gray turns its hatred towards the little dog.  Both claws just graze along the outside of its coat, but it is fine.

*R6T18:*  Bishop bites at the Gray, but the result is not seen (miss).

*R6T17:*  Eric, you have been delaying.  Now Zarinda is down but getting to her might be dangerous.  What do you do?
*Spoiler: Battle Map*
Show



Note that the spot where Flair is happens to be a little "pinched" ... something I can't show on a basic grid map.

Knuckles on deck, Flair in the hole, Haru/ 601 delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Doctor Latchke: 19. (40:44). 
Bishop: 18.  
Eric:  17.  DELAYING!!!
Jacqui:  13.  DELAYING!!!
Knuckles:  11.
 Flair: 10. 
Haru: 9.  PRONE!!!  DELAYING!!!
Zarinda: 8.  DYING!!!
P601:  5.  DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T17: * Eric pushes against the gray with his mind, shouting from the extreme effort.  The Gray is suddenly jerked upward into the ceiling for *6*, and it falls down, just managing to roll with the fall to keep from getting hurt but still landing prone.  Eric's head is faint, and there is a ticklishness at his upper lip.  Quickly brushing there he sees that he has a nosebleed (no bleed damage).  He suddenly feels weighed down some by his gear.
*Spoiler: Eric*
Show

You are exhausted, you suffered 1 CON burn, and now you are carrying a Medium load (-3 ACP), in addition to ability/ speed penalties.

*R6T10:* Flair, you can see what is happening.  The gray is prone, Zarinda is down.  Eric is behind you looking really woozy with a bloody nose.  What do you do?

Haru (delaying) on deck, gray in the hole ... Patient 601 delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Doctor Latchke: 19. (34:44).  PRONE!!!
Bishop: 18.  
Eric:  17. 
*  Exhausted, and suffering from 1 CON burn.  1 hour of rest can change that to fatigued.
Jacqui:  13.  DELAYING!!!
Knuckles:  11.
 Flair: 10. 
Haru: 9.  DELAYING!!!
Zarinda: 8.  DYING!!!
P601:  5.  DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T10:*  Flair moves into the room to where Zarinda lies so he can reach the Gray and goes to do an elbow drop.  Even though the Gray is on the ground, its gangly arms are just fine to attack.  Instead of going for the man's legs the Gray must be overconfident in thinking it can drop Flair again and it waste time going high ... only to be blocked by Flair's lamellar cuirass. Flair gets to where Zarinda was and goes for an elbow drop but simply smacks hard against its very firm hide.
*Spoiler: Flair*
Show

You had to use your MA at the start to get into position.  You don't have 10' reach, and you can't stay in the same square as Bishop.  So, you are now where Zarinda's bleeding form lays.

*R6T9:* Haru, Flair just vacated a spot at the entryway, so if you want to move forward there and take potshots at the Gray, that's fine.  Alternately, you could reach into Bishop's square and pick up your nunchaku without worry of an AOO.  What do you do?

Zarinda on deck (literally), P601 in the whole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Doctor Latchke: 19. (34:44).  PRONE!!!  Used AOO.
Bishop: 18.  
Eric:  17. 
*  Exhausted, and suffering from 1 CON burn.  1 hour of rest can change that to fatigued.
Jacqui:  13.  DELAYING!!!
Knuckles:  11.
 Flair: 10. 
Haru: 9. 
Zarinda: 8.  DYING!!!
P601:  5.  DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T9.5:*  Hot-stepping around Haru, the man in the turban reaches the door and  cuts down at the Gray with a wicked overhand chop.  It holds up its hand instinctively to bat the sword away but gets cut in its upper right arm for *8*.  All  the world save the Grey and what 601 can see of himself shifts slightly  out of focus.

*R6T9:*  Seeing as Haru can't get back to the fight, he simply waits for a chance from his current vantage point. 

*End Round 6, Begin Round 7 ...

R7T19:*  The gray attempts to stand, provoking the expected AOOs: Bishop bites hard but his small mouth can't penetrate the gray's hide.  After his elbow drop, Flair did a roll backwards into a plank position and had calculated the timing to spin on his hands on the ground like a gymnast on a "horse" and kicks the gray's right hand as both rise up - Flair landing in a back somersault on his feet, and his target taking *6* from the momentum of a less experienced but smarter fighter.  Once it is almost balanced, 601 catches a piece of it across its belly for *7*.  Blood now streaming from multiple wounds and contusions on the enemy, it looks at what may well be the last three creatures it will ever get to see with its unfathomable eyes.  Instead of attacking one of the two men (or the annoying dog), the creature instead swipes towards Flair ... and past him towards his feet, slashing across Zarinda's left lower arm for *6*, and blood flowing out of her veins.

*R7T18:*  Bishop bites hard onto the gray's arm as it retracts from that sadistic attack for *5*.

*R7T17:* Eric, you no longer have TK over the Gray (see OOC).  It is on its feet and obviously badly wounded.  Zarinda is down and had just taken another cheap shot, but you cannot physically get to her, and you don't know if she is alive or dead.  What do you do?

Knuckles on deck (she will have to delay), Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Doctor Latchke: 19. (8:44). 
Bishop: 18.  
Eric:  17. 
*  Exhausted, and suffering from 1 CON burn.  1 hour of rest can change that to fatigued.
Jacqui:  13.  DELAYING!!!
Knuckles:  11.
 Flair: 10. 
P601:  9.
Haru: 8. DELAYING!!!
Zarinda: 7.  DYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T10:* Flair kicks the grey in the chin for a mighty *15* as its head snaps back, it lifts up and does a somersault and then lands on the ground oddly ... and slightly twitching.  Mighty as that was in dropping the bad guy, the chin kick was part of Flair's movement in getting out of the room.

*R7T9:*  Stepping forward to let Flair pass, the ashen-faced man cuts at the slightly twitching thing and only just barely cutting into its skull for *5* ... enough so that it is no longer even twitching.

Eric and Haru (only) ... you were delaying.  Do you do anything?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Doctor Latchke: 19. (-12:44). 
Bishop: 18.  
Eric:  17. DELAYING!!!
*  Exhausted, and suffering from 1 CON burn.  1 hour of rest can change that to fatigued.
Jacqui:  13.  DELAYING!!!
Knuckles:  11. DELAYING!!!
 Flair: 10. 
P601:  9.
Haru: 8. DELAYING!!!
Zarinda: 7.  DYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

Just as both groups meet together in back, and as they notice that the light is coming from underneath machinery (only a Small creature could get comfortably through), there is a sudden shift and uptic of the light.  Not enough to light up the space, but only because the light - equivalent to torchlight - is under the machinery, albeit getting closer.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T22:*  Sam drops to a prone position right away, pretty much as soon as squeaking is heard.  A split-second later there is a tremendous report echoing through the entire chamber, as a bright flash issues forth from the outer, small, tubular end of Sam's "Whitlock."  The air is instantly filled with a metallic tang and a light smoke that does not yet impede vision.  "Dropped one!  It's a big rat! Another one and something with lights for eyes after that!"

*R1T21:* Flair, squeaking is coming your way from underneath the machinery.  You and Jean left a 10' gap between your groups, and you are otherwise in a flank-line to the machinery.  Do you delay or ready something?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Sam:  22.  Engineering is Power (+1 firearm damage).
Flair:  21.
ROUS2:  20.
Jean:  18.
Jacqui:  14.
Zoog:  13.
Haru:  11.
Eric:  10.
Knuckles:  5.
Bishop:  4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T21-20:*  Flair begins to tap his foot in anticipation of the upcoming foes.  Perhaps his tapping helps in drawing something to him, because charging him from underneath the boiler and popping out right in front of him is an R.O.U.S. (though of Bishop's size - not the "titanic" _Princess Bride_ size).  Flair calls on his spirit to aid him, and if the agile rat was more careful and not charging it could have dodged.  Not to be, and Flair crushes its lower back by spinning up in a modified pike jump and coming down to crush the rat's back (dropping it) with a single blow.  

*R1T18:* Jean, there is still a strange light from under the boilers and movement.  There are no visible enemies.  What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Sam:  22.  Engineering is Power (+1 firearm damage).
Flair:  21.
Jean:  18.
Jacqui:  14.
Zoog:  13.  
Haru:  11.
Eric:  10.
Knuckles:  5.
Bishop:  4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T18:*  Similarly wary, Jean moves a few feet (5') close to the center of the walkway as  possible and does his best to predict where the rats will come from.  

*R1T14:*  Jacqui pulls out her shortsword.  "Bishop, go get it!" she orders a little unsurely, not really knowing what commands is good for the dog.

*R1T13:*  A creature pops up right behind Jean, where he was standing a minute ago, but Jean swings first and misses wildly against the crazy, conical-eye-lighted creature ... something that looks like a cross between a much smaller rat than the other two (size Tiny), but like a creepy mole with several tendrils on its face.
*Spoiler: Creepy Mole-Rat*
Show



The thing tries to bite at Jean, but it is so small that just the little bit of closure it needs to make offers Jean another chance.  He just barely catches a piece of it for *7*.  It manages to bite Jean in his shin for *1*, but the teeth are so sharp, that it looks like it will continue to bleed.

*R1T11:* Haru, you have only to move forward 5' and you will be flanking this creepy creature with Jean.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Sam:  22.  Engineering is Power (+1 firearm damage).
Flair:  21.  Performance combat bonus of +1!
Jacqui:  14.
Jean:  13.5.  Take  1 BLEED!!!
Zoog:  13.  (13:20).
Haru:  11.
Eric:  10.
Knuckles:  5.
Bishop:  4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T11:*  Haru will slide over to flank the zoog with Jean, and swing his Nunchaku  into it with a fairly lacking amount of skill, cold energy enveloping the strike  at the final second as it misses the Tiny creature and smacks the floor.

*R1T10:*  Eric gestures with his hands - not because it is endemic to his special magic, but more as a means of helping him focus.  There are visible waves of focus as the air shimmers from his psychic power when he attempts to create a link to the zoog, but the thing resists his telekinesis.  Eric does much better than yesterday, though, as he seems unimpeded by this power.

*R1T5:*  Knuckles moves up behind Haru and with the lightest bit of concentration shoots forth a bile-green ray that hits the side of a boiler for *4 acid*.

*R1T4:*  Bishop, much smaller than everyone else, darts underneath the boiler and comes up to the zoog from the side - attacking from the side and biting for *7*.  For a little dog, it sure does seem to pack a powerful bite!

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...*

*R2T22:*  Echoes of Sam's loud weapon echo off the boilers yet again with a report of fire and smoke that hits the creature and drops it.

*Combat Ends ...*

Shall I assume coup des graces to make sure all critters are dead?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Sam:  22.  Engineering is Power (+1 firearm damage).
Flair:  21.  Performance combat bonus of +1!
Jacqui:  14.
Jean:  13.5.  Take  1 BLEED!!!
Zoog:  13.  (6:20).
Haru:  11.
Eric:  10.
Knuckles:  5.  Behind Haru.
Bishop:  4.

----------


## lostsole31

*Surprise Round ...*

Haru focuses on the energy he normally channels through his attacks and instead hurls it at the Ghoul, missing ...

*Begin Round One ...

R1T24: * Sam stands 10' directly in front of the ghoul, checks his weapon, takes careful aim, and shoots and a hold hits into the creature's left forearm as it raises its arms to protect itself, getting wounded for *12*.  The creature howls in pain.

*R1T21-20:*  Eric doesn't bother with the sport, but Knuckles fearlessly gets right up to the thing and punches it for *6*.

*R1T19:*  Haru finishes off the monster with *6 cold*, and the wretch hangs limp.

Any after actions made to verify it is inanimate and a true corpse will verify just that.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Sam:  24.
Eric:  21.
Knuckles:  20.
Haru:  19.
Jean:  17.
Bishop:  16.
Flair:  14.
Jacqui:  11.
Ghoul:  6.  (2:20).

----------


## lostsole31

*Surprise Round ...*

*S7:*  Before the two men even get into the room with the waiting dog, Flair senses something not quite right.  This is an arm-across two sets of shoulders carry with the wounded man's legs dragging, but even as the man whipped his arms out of the grasp of Flair and Sam Flair sensed something a bit off ...tactilely.  Sure enough, Flair and Sam know stand on either side of a Gray.  

Flair, this is a surprise round and you are able to act.  You can only use either a move action (MA) or a standard action (SA), and free actions (FAs), but not swift actions (SwAs), FAA (full-attack actions), or FRA (full-round actions).  What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Jacqui:  24.
Knuckles:  20.
Eric:  17.
Haru:  15.
Sam:  9.
Flair:  7.
Bishop:  6.  Can act surprise round.
Doctor Oathsday:  5.
Jean:  4.

----------


## lostsole31

*S7:*  Flair realizes the man he's holding isn't what he seems .... and attacks! (Badly.)

*S6:*  Bishop stands his ground and growls.

*End Surprise Round, Begin Round One ...

R1T24:* "GRAY!" shouts Jacqui as a warning, letting Bishop off the leash, drawing her bow, and shooting - missing since she was trying not to hit the ally on each side.

*R1T20:*  Knuckles towards the back of the room with Eric and Haru looks up and then hustles to get adjacent to the Gray.

*R1T17:*  Eric moves up 30' (10' behind the Gray), concentrating on a tiny piece of rubble nearby and using it to bludgeon the Gray for *1*.  Eric gets a nosebleed.

*R1T15:* Haru, you are 45' away on the other side of the room.  What do you do?
*Spoiler: Battle Map*
Show



*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Jacqui:  24.
Knuckles:  20.
Eric:  17.
Haru:  15.
Sam:  9.
Flair:  7.
Bishop:  6. 
Doctor Oathsday:  5.  (43:44).
Jean:  4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T15:*  Haru, though searching around, had his nunchaku in hand as much out of a legitimate paranoia as anything else.  He rushes all the way to the front in front of the door to keep the Gray from escaping, but the Gray claws him along the left buttocks deep - to the bone - for *7* as he goes by.    Haru hasn't been feeling well to begin with - he has been showing signs of congestion - and this doesn't help.  Still, however brief it might be the Gray has to go through him if it wants to get out AND Haru now happens to be flanking the Gray with Knuckles.

*R1T9:*  Sam quickly unshoulders his weapon and standing right next to the Gray he shoots his weapon with a roar of flame and smoke to graze the Gray in the left knee for *6*.  Meanwhile, he calls out defensive suggestions for Haru and Flair, relaxing the grip on his Whitlock to get ready to smash the thing with his rifle.

*R1T7:* Flair, you are flanking the Gray with Sam.  Haru is blocking the exit, but he is well into the "yellow" (sporting heavy wounds); he is flanking with Knuckles.  What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Jacqui:  24.
Knuckles:  20.
Eric:  17.
Haru:  15.
Sam:  9.
Flair:  7.
Bishop:  6. 
Doctor Oathsday:  5.  (37:44).
Jean:  4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T7:*  Flair puts all of his force into a cheap kick right to the thing's right shin for *6*, hoping to distract the thing.   Still, Flair can't help but notice that the thing seems really fixated on Sam, now.

*R1T6:*  Bishop moves forward right behind Haru, which has the added benefit of sealing off egress from the room from the other side as well.  Bishop whines sympathetically and links Haru's wounded butt to fully heal the wound.

*R1T5:*  Surrounded and with no chance of getting out right away, the Gray steps over into the corner to negate all chance of flanking and then double-slashes at Sam.  The first claw goes horribly against Sam's face and left side of his head for *10*.  The second claw then slams hard into Sam's right side of the head and along the ear for *7*.  Sam is in a bad way and he was already in the yellow before, and yet somehow he is still standing.

*R1T4:* Jean, what do you do?  It will cost you 10' of movement to get down off the ladder.

Jacqui on deck, Knuckles in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Sam's Aegis (+1 AC).
Jacqui:  24.
Knuckles:  20.
Eric:  17.
Haru:  15.
Sam:  9.
Flair:  7.
Bishop:  6. 
Doctor Oathsday:  5.  (31:44).
Jean:  4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T4:* _"Javert! Watch the carrion!"_ Leaping down from the ladder, Jean slams into the floor painfully for *3* like a turban-topped, armored-coat-wearing sack of garlic bulbs.  He draws his scimitar even on the deck, just in case the Gray - who seem to be particularly sadistic (the last one killed Zarinda even though she was already down) - decides to run him down just because he is on the ground.
*Spoiler: Jean*
Show

You had to climb the ladder to get up, so you did not have your scimitar in hand, and you aren't skilled enough of a warrior (i.e., +1 BAB or higher) to have drawn it as you leapt down.  You chose to leap (fluff) instead of just climb down, and you have a negative modifier on Acrobatics and I rolled an '8' for you ... Well, you probably figured your powerful body was athletic enough to jump down the ten feet just fine.  It's not like you remembered or not.  Well, this is a painful learning curve ... you are not a jumper.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T24:*  Jacqui - though having lost LOS to the Gray - sees that the battle is likely to be well in hand and stays in the old linen room to protect/ guard/ watch the chained man.

*R2T20:*  Knuckles casts a spell and with her great strength stomps on the floor.  Ripples of power radiate through the floor to the Gray and knock it prone!*Spoiler: Haru*
Show

She cast _thunderstomp_.

*R2T17:*  Eric hears the commotion behind him to see his ally splatted on the floor.  He turns back and then helps Jean to his feet.  (Jean is no longer prone.)

*R2T15:*  Haru, you have the Gray cornered. What do you do?
*Spoiler: Battle Map*
Show



Sam on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Sam's Aegis (+1 AC).
Jacqui:  24.  DELAYING!!!
Knuckles:  20.
Eric:  17.
Haru:  15.
Sam:  9.
Flair:  7.
Bishop:  6. 
Doctor Oathsday:  5.  (31:44).  PRONE!!!
Jean:  4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T15:*  Haru draws upon his cold energy to enhance his weapon, striking down upon the prone Gray with vicious power for *5 + 11 cold*!

*R2T9:*  Sam tries to acrobatically get away, but his attempt isn't great and the Gray swipes at him but misses anyway.  He retreats down to Eric.  "I need help, counselor, if you have the healing to spare."

He then empties four empty, open-ended cylinders from his rifle and puts in four more and snaps his Whitlock closed.

*R2T7:* Flair, what do you do?

Bishop on deck, Gray in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Sam's Aegis (+1 AC).
Jacqui:  24.  DELAYING!!!
Knuckles:  20.
Eric:  17.
Haru:  15.
Sam:  9.
Flair:  7.
Bishop:  6. 
Doctor Oathsday:  5.  (15:44).  PRONE!!!
Jean:  4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T7:*  Flair moves over a few feet and tries to grapple the gray.  Well, it sounded better in Flair's head ...

Bishop barks threateningly but doesn't move from his position just inside the other room.

*R2T5:*  The Gray tries to stand up, but Haru and Flair are somewhat ready for this.  Haru hits it in the upper back with his nunchaku for *6*.  Flair tries to do a roundhouse kick and it is wild, ungainly, and he nearly falls.  The Gray gets on his feet and his claw slashes hard against Flair's armor.

*R2T4:* Jean, what do you do?

Knuckles on deck, Eric in the hole, Jacqui/ Bishop delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Sam's Aegis (+1 AC).
Jacqui:  24.  DELAYING!!!
Knuckles:  20.
Eric:  17.
Haru:  15.
Sam:  9.
Flair:  7.
Bishop:  6. DELAYING!!!
Doctor Oathsday:  5.  (9:44). 
Jean:  4.

----------


## lostsole31

_On the subject of little problems..._

After climbing the ladder one-handed (very clumsily, I might add, and nearly falling), Jean stares flint-eyed at the  ghoul for a moment.  He thinks of the mockery of man this thing represents, taking 1 Sanity, and so overcome with anger he wildly cuts down towards its prostate-face with a star-lit scimitar before Jean goes ass over tea kettle into the large washtub.  As he falls he momentarily tries to grab the top edge of the washbasin ... and the scimitar drops (harmlessly) into the ghoul's lap while Jean slams down hard on his back next to the ghoul for *1*!  The ghoul wraps his hand tightly around the scimitar's handle.

*Begin Round One ...

**R1T16:* Jean, you are prone at the bottom of the washbasin right now.  There is no real room to maneuver.  The washbasin is 10' tall.  The ghoul has your scimitar.  What do you do?  

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Jean:  16.  PRONE!!!
Ghoul:  10.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T16:*  Baring teeth to match any grey wolf, Jean pulls a dagger from his belt  and lunges at the ghoul with spittle flying. A brief wind, like a moment  just before a thunderstorm, fills the air and Jean's dagger makes for  the ghoul's gut, but his back hurts and he nearly pulls a muscle with that miss. _"Scrape what skin remains from it's skull, Javert."_ 

*R1T15.9:*  Javert flies down, hovering over the ghoul and pecks at its skull for 2 ... and that is all that it needed to do end the ghoul.  The ghoul slumps, releasing the scimitar.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Jean:  16.  PRONE!!!
Javert:  15.9.  
Ghoul:  10.  PRONE!!!

----------


## lostsole31

Because the curtain was put up to block the view of the creepy wall from  any other people's wanting to keep their sanity, Björn fumbles into it  and has troubles with it before knocking the curtains down.  He finally  gets up to the wall and nails his longsword into it for *3 mod* damage, the majority of his swing soaking up the damage with its tough, spongy material.

The eye's pupil sprouts fangs and bites at Björn, unable to get past his armor.  After attacking, the eye-mouth screams *"Who am I become?"* in three overlapping, drowned-sounding voices, then cries a pint of that pungent fluid (ammonia).

*Round One ...

R1T23:* Haru, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Haru:  23.
Gaye:  19.
Argus Wall:  13.
Brother Jaume: 12.
Dorn: 10.
Jean/ Javert:  8.
Björn: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T23:*  Haru closes in on the wall and strikes at it with his Nunchaku, aiming to shatter it with a single clean strike.  He spins his nunchaku around, intoning words of power while with his off-hand he gestures.  The entire hallway is filled with a type of static energy at his actions before Haru finally strikes the thing with his weapon, sonic energy thrumming around it.  He hits the thing, realizing it is NOT hardened like stone but pliant like a fungus or plant, and he does no damage.
*Spoiler: Björn, Jean*
Show

Jean, you know this by now, of course.  Björn, Haru uses an extremely rare and wildly unstable magical concept called "spherecasting," and the nature of it is such that you recognize that he barely contains what is Wild Magic.  He used a talent known as _energy blade_, allowing him to sheathe his weapon in a type of studied energy, and this talent is part of a greater magical sphere known as Destruction.

*R1T19:*  Standing back a ways, Gaye casts a spell and shoots a bolt of bright energy at the wall and hits it for *3 PE (positive energy)*.
*Spoiler: Brother Jaume, Haru, Jean*
Show

She cast _disrupt undead_.

*R1T13:*  The Argus Wall's eye-mouth-fang-thing bites at Björn, hitting his armor.

*R1T12:* Brother Jaume, you cannot attack the thing in melee as normal size because Björn and Haru are blocking the way.  You could enlarge, use a spell that has range (if any), and you did see that the wall sizzled some from Gaye's positive energy attack.  What do you do?

Dorn on deck, Jean/ Javert in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Haru:  23.
Gaye:  19.
Argus Wall:  13.  (37:40).
Brother Jaume: 12.
Dorn: 10.
Jean/ Javert:  8.
Björn: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

(Per F2F) Brother Jaume delays ...

*R1T10:* Dorn, what do you do?

Jean/ Javert on deck, Björn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Haru:  23.
Gaye:  19.
Argus Wall:  13.  (37:40).
Brother Jaume: 12.  DELAYING!!!
Dorn: 10.
Jean/ Javert:  8.
Björn: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T10:*  Now that he is clear of the blanket Björn feels he'll get in a better strike. Drawing back his arm he swings again, hitting the creepy thing for another *3 mod*.  

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T23:* Haru, what do you do?

Gaye on deck, Argus Wall in the hole, Brother Jaume/ Dorn/ J&J delaying...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Haru:  23.
Gaye:  19.
Argus Wall:  13.  (34:40).
Brother Jaume: 12.  DELAYING!!!
Dorn: 10. DELAYING!!!
Jean/ Javert:  8. DELAYING!!!
Björn: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T23:*  Haru growls as he starts a chain of attacks with his Nunchaku,  performing the necessary gestures as he strikes into it with his weapon  catching an icy blue aura.  Though he hit it twice, he still does no damage.

*R2T19:*  Casting the same spell, Gaye only does *1 PE*.

*R2T13:*  The Argus Wall's fangs snap at Björn.

*R2T5:* Björn, what do you do?

Haru on deck, Gaye in the hole, all others delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Haru:  23.
Gaye:  19.
Argus Wall:  13.  (34:40).
Brother Jaume: 12.  DELAYING!!!
Dorn: 10. DELAYING!!!
Jean/ Javert:  8. DELAYING!!!
Björn: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T5:* Feeling as though he is the only one making much headway, no matter how little, Björn continues his onslaught for *2 mod*.  

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T23:* Haru?

Gaye on deck, Argus Wall in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Haru:  23.
Gaye:  19.
Argus Wall:  13.  (32:40).
Brother Jaume: 12.  DELAYING!!!
Dorn: 10. DELAYING!!!
Jean/ Javert:  8. DELAYING!!!
Björn: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T23:* Haru will retreat from the wall to try and reason out the best tactic. "I'm backing out. I need a better strategy, because I can't hurt it myself!!" 
*Spoiler: Haru*
Show

You have whatever knowledge I have given you, and no more.

*R3T22:*  With Haru drawing back, Dorn breaks his delay and rushes forward into the devil-boy's former spot, swinging with his warhammer to hit the wall for *2 mod*, as aided by Torag's blessings.

*R3T19:*  Gaye again hits with a paltry *1 PE* with her spell.

*R3T13:*  Again, in the creepy triple voice the Argus Wall screams, *"Who am I become?!?"*

This time, it bites at Dorn and finds a fine target on the older man's left forearm.  Surely, the bite seemed to get past his studded leather armor, and yet he is unharmed.  It weeps yet another pint of the acrid-smelling fluid.

*R3T5:* Björn, what do you do?  

Haru on deck, Dorn in the hole, Brother Jaume and J+J delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Haru:  23.
Dorn: 22.
Gaye:  19.
Argus Wall:  13.  (29:40).
Brother Jaume: 12.  DELAYING!!!
Jean/ Javert:  8. DELAYING!!!
Björn: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T5:*  Sensing he is not performing as well as he initially believed,  Björn tries to alter his attack by using his ranged attack.  As soon as he levels his aim the wall bites at him, and his armor just barely holds.    Björn shoots, easily hitting, but the crystal doesn't seem to have done anything (and then evaporates).

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T23:* Haru, do you do anything?

Dorn on deck, Gaye in the hole, Brother Jaume and J+J delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Haru:  23.
Dorn: 22.
Gaye:  19.
Argus Wall:  13.  (29:40).
Brother Jaume: 12.  DELAYING!!!
Jean/ Javert:  8. DELAYING!!!
Björn: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T23:*  After a short period of thought....three seconds or so, Haru has a  flash of inspiration: that the haunt is an unquiet spirit that likely came from the psychic impressions of those who were here before.  Are there other arcane imprints found in other spirits that may provide weal where this one seeks woe?  The very act of opening his mind up to the possibility sends a chill up his spine and raises the hairs at the back of his neck.  It is at this point that Haru realizes it is not possibility that enlivens him, but the impossible.  For in his mind there is a faint, chill whisper, _"The stones of the earth itself rebel at this abomination...."_

With that voice that only he can hear, from a creature no doubt jealous at another of its kind who found the means to exist in aberrant and fibrous flesh, Haru's mind is given the possible means to overcome what has been to him an impossible bulwark thus far.  

With a demonic smirk, Haru feels ready to try again.

*R4T22:* Dorn, what do you do?

Gaye on deck, Argus Wall in the hole ... I am not qoing to note who is delaying anymore (Brother Jaume, Jean, and Javert).  You know.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Haru:  23.
Dorn: 22.
Gaye:  19.
Argus Wall:  13.  (29:40).
Brother Jaume: 12.  DELAYING!!!
Jean/ Javert:  8. DELAYING!!!
Björn: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T22:*  Dorn goes into a full onslaught on the door with his warhammer, but doing no damage as his hammer thuds off each time.

*R4T19:*  Gaye hits the wall for *1 PE*.
*R4T13:*  The wall again bites at Dorn and shouts *"Who am I become?!?"*

It cries another pint of fluid, having now cried three pints.

*R4T5:* Björn, what do you do?*Spoiler*
Show

Just so you know, you provoke an AOO whenever you use a ranged attack - i.e., an attack requiring a ranged attack roll of some sort.  That's why the wall bit at you, though your armor saved you from pain.

Haru on deck, Dorn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Haru:  23.
Dorn: 22.
Gaye:  19.
Argus Wall:  13.  (28:40).
Brother Jaume: 12.  DELAYING!!!
Jean/ Javert:  8. DELAYING!!!
Björn: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T5:*  Björn returns to wielding his sword but holds his attack, instead shouting "You are become a hideous crying wailing wall!" 

*"Too bad I don't have a mirror,"* Torag grunts from the efforts of his onslaught, *"otherwise I'd show this big eyeball what it looks like."* 

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T23:* Haru, what do you do?

Dorn on deck, Gaye in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Haru:  23.
Dorn: 22.
Gaye:  19.
Argus Wall:  13.  (28:40).
Brother Jaume: 12.  DELAYING!!!
Jean/ Javert:  8. DELAYING!!!
Björn: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T23:*  Haru will growl as he launches a number of spontaneously created stone shards at the Wall, testing their effectiveness against it.  Nothing.  He heard the whispers, and they led him astray.
*Spoiler: Haru's Conclusion*
Show

The spirits aren't necessarily brilliant, but Haru is.  Haru sensed the magic present in the stones and knows that no creature ... not even a construct ... would withstand the humble stones.  This instantly tells Haru that this quasi-creature thing that fits the bill as a haunt is actually treated more as an object, not a creature.  The fibrous aspect of it makes it durable against sonic energy, just like wood, acting as a manner of baffle or sound-absorbent material ... you can't get a "killing resonant frequency" from the xylem and phloem of fungoid/ plant matter.  Only the most extreme physical force or the lightest bit of positive energy has been effective thus far, though probing attacks of other types of damage have not yet been conducted.

*Spoiler: Björn and Brother Jaume*
Show

Fascinating.  The "psychic nurse" named Bangs in your last group had power over the stones of the asylum, setting them against his enemies. Here, this Haru fellow spontaneously creates the same ... but for a less spectacular result.

*R5T22:* *"I was actually serious about a mirror, more I think about it,"* says Dorn half to himself as he continues to hammer at the Wall, doing *2 mod* with his second strike.  *"Does anyone have a mirror?"*

*R5T19:*  Gaye's best shot yet as she hits the wall for *5 PE*.

*R5T13:*  For the first time, the Argus Wall makes a solid connection as it bites into Dorn's left shoulder on a crit with a CRUNCH! for *3 mod*, but sickening Dorn because of the painful bite into the upper left lung.

*R5T5:* Björn, what do you do?

Brother Jaume, you've been delaying, do you do anything?
*Spoiler: Jean*
Show

_"Master, do you hear those screams from the chapel and the office?"_ tepes Javert to Jean

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Haru:  23.
Dorn: 22.  SICKENED til beginning R6T13!!!
Gaye:  19.
Argus Wall:  13.  (21:40).
Brother Jaume: 12.  DELAYING!!!
Jean/ Javert:  8. DELAYING!!!
Björn: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T6:* There were several times the Northman warrior  had been struck hard by teeth clamping on his armor.  It might not have  drawn blood, but that doesn't mean Björn isn't suffering from a badly bruised arm, or even a fracture under his vambrace.

"Are you all right, Björn? You look unwell.  Let me know if you need healing." says  a concerned brother Jaume. Holding his cloak clasp, he says a prayer to  Erastil and touches Björn, careful to stay out of reach of the haunt.   That must have worked, because what happens next shows Björn is at full  strength ...*

R5T5:*  Not to be outdone by Gaye's spell, Björn resumes swinging away with everything he has ... WHAM!  It's a beautiful hit that does *7 mod (max)*.  Gaye gawks at that strike and nods her head with a silent "wow."

Dorn, with his possibly punctured lung, talks over his shoulder, *"Brother, you wouldn't happen to have anything to help me, would you?"*

*R5T4:* _Screaming? I hear nothing. Let us see if we can find the source._ "I will be back in a moment, I need to check something." He sets off back down the hallway towards the chapel at a trot, Javert (hopefully) winging ahead.

Jean gets to the chapel and opens the door, noting several screaming  patients and people doubled over on the floor, holding their hands to  their ears at a doleful sound you do not hear.

Winter shouts over the noise in the chapel at Jean, "What in the Boneyard is going on out there!"

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...*

"What's Haru's problem?" asks Brother Jaume, standing right next to the sage of entropy.

*R6T23:* Haru, what do you do?

Dorn on deck, Gaye in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Haru:  23.
Dorn: 22.  SICKENED til beginning R6T13!!!
Gaye:  19.
Argus Wall:  13.  (14:40).
Brother Jaume: 6.
Björn: 5.
Jean/ Javert: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

Haru delays. "I can't get a beat on how to harm  this thing with my power as it is. I just don't have the raw power. I  was hoping a change of pace could help, but no dice." 

*R6T22:*  Dorn does not stop what little he can sometimes do for Brother Jaume to inspect him, but continues his onslaught.  With his pain, he does no damage on the first, and only *1 mod* on the second strike.
*Spoiler: Jean ... in the Chapel*
Show

*In the Chapel ...*
Trying to be heard over the caterwauling, Jean shouts back, *"They're trying to break down the eyeball-wall! What happened here?!"*

Winter shouts back, *"I said study the Wall ... this is what happens when you attack the Wall.  Stop it!"*

*R6T19:*  Gaye does only *1 PE* this time.

*R6T13:*  Dorn recovers from the pain of that bite and is no longer sickened.  The Wall snaps at him again.

*R6T6:* Brother Jaume, you can tell that Dorn no longer seems inhibited from the pain of the bite he received.  What do you do?

Björn, what do you do?

Jean on deck, you can answer or take your next action ...

Haru in the hole, but delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Haru:  23.  DELAYING!!!
Dorn: 22.  SICKENED til beginning R6T13!!!
Gaye:  19.
Argus Wall:  13.  (12:40).
Brother Jaume: 6.
Björn: 5.
Jean/ Javert: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T6:* "I will try to harm it by channeling positive energy from here." announces Brother Jaume, skeptically, but he finds that Erastil must be with him on this mission for Brother Jaume channels as much as he had ever channeled at once to do *6 PE*.

*R6T5-4:*  Not even pausing to nod, Jean bolts back down the hallway and yells, *"STOP! Stop, please, it's disturbing the other survivors - the wall is linked to them, somehow." * But, Björn was alreayd into his attempt, and his strike does another mighty *6 mod* ... too late to be stopped by his strange, dark-skinned comrade.

This last blow seems to be the key, as Björn's tremendous swing cuts deep across the eye of the Wall and a terrible scream is heard.  An extremely pungent, clear fluid - of the same type as it normally weeps - bathes Björn and Dorn both, with a little bit of splash on Haru and Brother Jaume as well.  With a terrible triple-voiced cry the the screams and discorporates.  The Argus Wall is gone, and the way past is no longer barred.

*Combat Ends ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Haru:  23.  DELAYING!!!
Dorn: 22. 
Gaye:  19.
Brother Jaume: 6.
Björn: 5.
Jean/ Javert: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*S20:*  Björn goes racing out and as he charges in the thick fog he notices the shape getting larger as he closes.  Undeterred, he closes and cuts against whatever it is he sees out there.  He easily cuts into the hideous thing, whose bulk, torpid movements, and giving flesh accept the blade readily.  Still, Björn only just grazes the quivering pile of tumorous flesh, but his great strength and power does 10 nonetheless.  No sooner does he land the blow than half of that damage seems to heal up.  The monster grows a little.

*S15:*  A bit of its semi-formless, protoplastic, fleshy mass forms into a type of pseudopod or tendril and smacks wildly at Björn.

Björn, this thing is truly hideous.  Roll a SAN check.

*End Surprise Round, Begin Round One ...

R1T25:* Haru, you really can't see Björn anymore.  He said what he did and charged out into the fog!  What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

  Thunder will erupt at top of Round Four!
Haru: 25.
Dorn: 21.
Björn: 20.  Charging.
Brother Jaume: 16.
Hungry Flesh:  15.  (60:65).  Current Growth points: 1.
Gaye:  14.
Javert:  10.
Jean: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T25:*  Haru slowly and cautiously follows after Björn, trying to catch up to  him while keeping safety in mind. He is searching through the yellow mist and finally sees his ally right in front of him.  Only by standing next to Björn (not behind him) does he note the massive shape in front of both of them (size Large)!  Out of instinct, Haru tries to throw out a _frost blast_!  Something terrible from its semi-formless mass of pustules and tumors slaps at him wildly, but Haru's blast likewise goes wide as he is very nearly startled.

*R1T21:*  Dorn, what do you do?  The noxious yellow thing is now blocking vision in the 10-foot-square by the door.  (Vision to 5' only, and concealment at the 5' range.)  As such, you don't see the other two chuckleheads.  It's likely they no longer properly see the door.

Björn on deck ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

  Thunder will erupt at top of Round Four!
Haru: 25.
Dorn: 21.
Björn: 20.  Charging.
Brother Jaume: 16.
Hungry Flesh:  15.  (60:65).  Current Growth points: 1.
Gaye:  14.
Javert:  10.
Jean: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T21:*  Dorn's voice is heard through the mist: 
"Gentlemen!  Report on the enemy, if anything ... but get back here.  The yellow fog  is getting inside the building and I don't want to shut the door.  But  if you don't pull back, I will to save everyone else including those in  the chapel."  
*Spoiler*
Show

  Dorn spoke, but is otherwise effectively delaying ...
*
R1T20:* Björn, you recover from the charge, and now Haru stands beside you to do battle against this thing.  Dorn's words are heard, though.  What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

  Thunder will erupt at top of Round Four!
Haru: 25.
Dorn: 21.  DELAYING!!!
Björn: 20. 
Brother Jaume: 16.
Hungry Flesh:  15.  (60:65).  Current Growth points: 1.
Gaye:  14.
Javert:  10.
Jean: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T20:*  Björn wrestles internally with the spirit influencing him. This  thing is huge and cannot be overcome by the two of us... The fog is  endangering the rest of the refugees... Now is not the time... To Haru he says, "This  is more than the two fo us... If... the others are not coming... we  must withdraw... for the safety of the many. Let us go now... You go  first. I'll cover your escape." 

*R1T15:*  The monster slams a whatsit against Björn's armor.

*R1T10:*  Javert is no longer flat-footed, and delays for orders ...

*R1T4:* Jean, what do you do?  Do you order Javert to do anything?

Dorn, Brother Jaume, and Gaye delaying; Haru on deck ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

  Thunder will erupt at top of Round Four!
Haru: 25.
Dorn: 21.  DELAYING!!!
Björn: 20. READIED to withdraw inside as soon as Haru leaves!!!
Brother Jaume: 16.  DELAYING!!!
Hungry Flesh:  15.  (60:65).  Current Growth points: 1.
Gaye:  14.  DELAYING!!!
Javert:  10.
Jean: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

Dorn calls out: *"Brother Jaume, get  ready to shut this door and hold it with your mighty arms.  Jean, stand  by this opening and help me verify once the other two are through."*

Yelling loudly through the mist: *"Boys, call loudly as you are about to cross the threshold."*
*
R1T4:* _These fumes will be the death of us, if these creatures do not kill us first. Bjorn, what were you thinking?_

Stepping cautiously out into the smoke, Jean holds his breath and stands, scimitar drawn, waiting for Haru and Bjorn to back up. 						



*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T25:*  Haru sighs softly, and then starts off, retreating from the  creature at a faster but more prepared pace than he approached from - pleased to find that the thing does not lash out at him when he leaves - he calls out as he backs through the doorway (though he did see Jean). "I'm first, Bjorn will be behind me...if he doesn't die first."

*R2T24:*  With Haru clear, Björn then withdraws fully inside as well.  Now all that remains is the brave Jean to get back inside.

*R2T15:*  The blob rumbles and gurgles through the yellow until Jean finally sees the hideous thing ... and he's next to it!  Floppy, blistered flesh pseudopods swap at Jean but miss wildly.

*R2T4:* Jean, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

  Thunder will erupt at top of Round Four!
Haru: 25.
Björn: 24.
Dorn: 21.  DELAYING!!!
Brother Jaume: 16.  DELAYING!!!
Hungry Flesh:  15.  (60:65).  Current Growth points: 1.
Gaye:  14.  DELAYING!!!
Javert:  10.
Jean: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

Gaye purses her lips as something gets her attention.  *"Why are the birds in the cage chirping pleasantly.  The taxidermy-stuffed birds, that is?"*

In Jean's mind, Javert's telepathic voice echoes, "I hear it, too, boss."

Björn, yeah ... you hear attractive bird chirps from the cage where there are stuffed birds. What do you do, (Björn only)?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Gaye: 20.
Javert:  7.
Björn: 6.
Taxidermic Wings (Haunt): 0.  (6:6).

----------


## lostsole31

All Jean manages to say (from the above) is, "My..." but he is cut off by the bird-song changing from its lovely sounds into a shrill, mechanical-sounding klaxon!

Haru, feels a force acting against him, but he uses his mind and not his body to stand firm.

*Begin Round One ...*

*R1T23:* Haru, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Haru: 23.
Gaye: 20.
Jean: 19.
Brother Jaume:  15.
Javert:  7.
Björn: 6.
Dorn: 5.
Taxidermic Wings (Haunt): 0.  (6:6).

----------


## lostsole31

*Surprise Round ...

**S21:*  Gaye hears something faint and turns to the south and looks up.  "A rat with a face!" she says as much to the group as in disgust or curiosity as she takes out her rapier.

*S19:*  Javert caws to bring Jean's attention to R2.

*S17:*  Jean sees the same thing (R2), but also just barely manages to notice something much closer to himself (R1).  It is as creepy and disturbing as Gaye said - a rat the size of a housecat with a nearly human face and tiny human hands instead of forepaws.

Jean, what do you do?  You do not see R3.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Gaye:  21.  Per (20).
Haru:  20.
Javert:  19.  Per (22).
Björn:  18.
Jean:  17.  Per (26).
Brother Jaume:  16.
Dorn:  15.
R1:  14.  Stealth (25).
R2:  13.  Stealth (18).
R3:  12.  Stealth (21).

----------


## lostsole31

*S17:* "Eugh! They are in the shelves, be careful!" Curiosity taking the advantage over his common sense, Jean reaches out and taps the thing with the flat of his blade. _Inmate, or monster? Or both?_ 

*S14-12:*  As if to answer the latter, and having been touched on the nose (at fully extended reach by Jean, they are on top of the bookshelves, not in them), the thing screeches and gives an angry cry, answered by two others.*Spoiler: Jean (Javert)*
Show

They are chittering in Aklo.  "The longshanks booped me with a sword!" "Kill 'em!" "Show them all who runs this place!"
That same creature hesitates for an instant.  R2 throws a book at Gaye (missing), and R3 throws a book at Haru, which hits the witch just right in his upper right arm for *5*.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T21:*  Gaye takes out her rapier and advances on R2, stabbing but the thing has cover from above and she misses.

*R1T20:* Haru, you just got sucker-booked by...*Spoiler: Haru*
Show

It is a ratling, a magical beast that is a hideous amalgamation of man and rat.  Their front teeth are incredibly sharp, often causing bites that are hard to stanch, and are reported to possess a variety of creepy rat-and-stealth-based powers.
What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Gaye:  21.  Per (20).
Haru:  20.
Javert:  19.  Per (22).
Björn:  18.
Jean:  17.  Per (26).
Brother Jaume:  16.
Dorn:  15.
R1:  14. _Summon swarm_ used/ failed.
R2:  13.  Stealth (18).
R3:  12.  Stealth (21).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T20:*  Haru moves into the center of the room, hopping up on top of the table, and keeping a watchful eye on the Ratlings. "Let us retreat to the center of the room, force them to come to us from their vantage point." He prepares himself to strike the first one that may come after him.  

*R1T19:* Javert telepathically asks Jean what he wants him to do.  Javert delays ...

*R1T18:* Björn, R1/ R2/ R3 on the map are all creepy rat-man creatures the size of a housecat (Tiny).  They are on top of the 8-foot-tall bookshelves.  What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Gaye:  21.
Haru:  20.  READIED action (will miss)!!!
Javert:  19.  DELAYING!!!
Björn:  18.
Jean:  17.
Brother Jaume:  16.
Dorn:  15.
R1:  14. _Summon swarm_ used/ failed.
R2:  13. 
R3:  12.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T18:*  Björn takes aim with his armor's ranged attack and fires, missing.

*R1T17:*  Javert's translation makes Jean step quickly backwards, casting  about frantically for a warding. He remembers, vaguely, one of Ahmad  al-Buni's sixfold names for... something (that probably wasn't  important); with his mind he etches it into reality and feels it's  mantle settle over him. To Javert he answers, _Fly, and attack if you can._ To the others he says, "They're intelligent, and they are not friendly. Kill them, before they do the same to us."

*R1T16.5:*  Javert flaps off the table and up lightly in an arc to wheel to the west then south, landing next to the thing to peck at R1 for *2*.

*R1T16:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Gaye:  21.
Haru:  20.  READIED action (will miss)!!!
Björn:  18.
Jean:  17.
Javert:  16.5.
Brother Jaume:  16.
Dorn:  15.
R1:  14.  (31:33).
*  _Summon swarm_ used/ failed.
R2:  13.  (33:33). 
R3:  12.  (33:33).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T16:*  Brother Jaume steps to his left to take a powerful swing with his quarterstaff at R2, breaking one of its legs!  Grunting with effort, BJ shouts at Haru, "Standing in the center of the room won't protect us from thrown books. Better to stand our ground."
*Spoiler: Broken Leg*
Show

12 damage, 1 DEX damage, 1 CON damage, reduced to half speed ... until healed.

*R1T15:* Dorn, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Gaye:  21.
Haru:  20.  READIED action (will miss)!!!
Björn:  18.
Jean:  17.
Javert:  16.5.
Brother Jaume:  16.
Dorn:  15.
R1:  14.  (31:33).
*  _Summon swarm_ used/ failed.
R2:  13.  (18:33; Broken Leg: DEX 14:14, CON 12:13, half speed). 
R3:  12.  (33:33).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T15:*  Dorn steps forward and lets loose with an onslaught of blows from his hammer, but both times smacking at the bookshelf.
*Spoiler*
Show

The ratlings have cover, but not total cover or else they couldn't target the folks on the ground on their turn.
 
*R1T14:*  R1 turns invisible.  It is unknown if it moves or not.

*R1T13:*  R2 disappears as it pulls back from the edge of the bookshelf and its exact position is unknown.

*R1T12:*  A host of squirming, roiling rats appear in the library, underfoot of both Brother Jaume and Gaye!  They take *2* and *5*, respectively.  Brother Jaume, a surprisingly sensitive soul, is nauseated by this event.  Meanwhile, R3 disappears from everyone's sight except for Haru, as the man sees the thing withdraw slightly towards the wall on the top of the bookcase.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T21:* *"Summon swarm spell!"* calls Gaye. *"Find the caster and distract him, that will limit the swarm's duration."*

She steps northeast, getting out her rapier, and stabbing into the swarm, but because of the nature of the mass of rats, she only does *1 mod* to the swarm.

*R2T20:* Haru, your (destined-to-fail) readied action didn't go off.  What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Gaye:  21.
Haru:  20.  READIED action (will miss)!!!
Björn:  18.
Jean:  17.
Javert:  16.5.
Brother Jaume:  16.  NAUSEATED 1 round due to swarm!!!
Dorn:  15.
R1:  14.  (31:33).  _Invisibility_!  Climbing on the upper side of the bookcase in the SW corner.  Only Javert heard.
*  _Summon swarm_ used/ failed.
R2:  13.  (18:33; Broken Leg: DEX 14:14, CON 12:13, half speed).  Pulled back from edge of bookshelf, 10' due E of Gaye.
*  _Summon swarm_ used/ failed.
R3:  12.  (33:33).  Currently concentrating on the rat swarm.
>>>  Rat swarm.  (26:27).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T20:*  Haru is pretty sure he knows which ratling is the culprit in charge of the swarm.  He hopes over to the southern table - still keeping the high ground so he can see.  He casts a spell, flecks of snow falling around him as he does, and he fires a bolt of cold and ice at R3 (which only he can see).  The look on Haru's face shows that he must have hit the thing (*4 cold*).  

*R2T18:* Björn, you don't see any of the rat-things on the shelves anymore, but Gaye and Brother Jaume are both inside a swarm of rats right now.  What do you do?

Jean on deck, Javert in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Gaye:  21.
Haru:  20. 
Björn:  18.
Jean:  17.
Javert:  16.5.
Brother Jaume:  16.  NAUSEATED 1 round due to swarm!!!
Dorn:  15.
R1:  14.  (31:33).  _Invisibility_!  Climbing on the upper side of the bookcase in the SW corner.  Only Javert heard.
*  _Summon swarm_ used/ failed.
R2:  13.  (18:33; Broken Leg: DEX 14:14, CON 12:13, half speed).  Pulled back from edge of bookshelf, 10' due E of Gaye.
*  _Summon swarm_ used/ failed.
R3:  12.  (29:33).  Currently concentrating on the rat swarm.  STAGGERED on its next turn!!!
>>>  Rat swarm.  (26:27).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T18:* Björn wades in, swinging his sword, to help Brother Jaume.  He might get one or two, but those little buggers are surprisingly fast and their skin is not entirely supple, able to resist some of the blade.

*R2T17:* Jean, what do you do?

Javert on deck, Brother Jaume (nauseated) in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Gaye:  21.
Haru:  20. 
Björn:  18.
Jean:  17.
Javert:  16.5.
Brother Jaume:  16.  NAUSEATED 1 round due to swarm!!!
Dorn:  15.
R1:  14.  (31:33).  _Invisibility_!  Climbing on the upper side of the bookcase in the SW corner.  Only Javert heard.
*  _Summon swarm_ used/ failed.
R2:  13.  (18:33; Broken Leg: DEX 14:14, CON 12:13, half speed).  Pulled back from edge of bookshelf, 10' due E of Gaye.
*  _Summon swarm_ used/ failed.
R3:  12.  (29:33).  Currently concentrating on the rat swarm.  STAGGERED on its next turn!!!
>>>  Rat swarm.  (26:27).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T17:*_  If you cannot find it, help Haru!

_Discarding his scimitar, Jean draws his jambiya and, holding it in his  mouth, climbs the ladder on the bookshelf in search of the second rat-thing. He gets atop the shelf in a low crouch, crawling, not seeing the one he had seen before.

*R2T16.5:*  Javert, seeming to spot something on the other side of the room, flies off the top of the bookshelf.  Haru sees Javert land on the bookshelf near him and nip at his target.

*R2T16:*  Brother Jaume is having a freak-out with rats right now.  What does he do?
*Spoiler: Brother Jaume*
Show

While he is not physically ill and vomiting, the conditions of freaking out with the rats all over him provides the mechanical nauseated condition.

Dorn on deck, ratlings in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Gaye:  21.
Haru:  20. 
Björn:  18.
Jean:  17.
Javert:  16.5.
Brother Jaume:  16.  NAUSEATED 1 round due to swarm!!!
Dorn:  15.
R1:  14.  (31:33).  _Invisibility_!  Climbing on the upper side of the bookcase in the SW corner.  Only Javert heard.
*  _Summon swarm_ used/ failed.
R2:  13.  (18:33; Broken Leg: DEX 14:14, CON 12:13, half speed).  Pulled back from edge of bookshelf, 5' due E of Gaye.
*  _Summon swarm_ used/ failed.
R3:  12.  (29:33).  Currently concentrating on the rat swarm.  STAGGERED on its next turn!!!
>>>  Rat swarm.  (26:27).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T16:* "Aahhh! Get them off me!" Brother Jaume staggers out into the hallway.

*R2T15:* Dorn, what do you do?

Ratlings and swarm on deck and in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Gaye:  21.
Haru:  20. 
Björn:  18.
Jean:  17.
Javert:  16.5.
Brother Jaume:  16.  NAUSEATED 1 round due to swarm!!!
Dorn:  15.
R1:  14.  (31:33).  _Invisibility_!  Climbing on the upper side of the bookcase in the SW corner.  Only Javert heard.
*  _Summon swarm_ used/ failed.
R2:  13.  (18:33; Broken Leg: DEX 14:14, CON 12:13, half speed).  Pulled back from edge of bookshelf, 5' due E of Gaye.
*  _Summon swarm_ used/ failed.
R3:  12.  (29:33).  Currently concentrating on the rat swarm.  STAGGERED on its next turn!!!
>>>  Rat swarm.  (26:27).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T15:*  Dorn moves up starts whamming on rats to do *6* to the swarm.  

*R2T14-12:*  Jean receives a TP from Javert.  Meanwhile, Haru sees the ratling that Javert is fighting seeming to hold his ground quite firmly fixated on the action to the south.  The swarm, for its part, moves a few feet to the left, provoking responses from both men.  Björn hews a deep swath into the rats for *8 mod*, but Dorn is ineffectual.  With the nipping and biting, Björn takes *2 mod* (his suit protecting him from some damage); Dorn is undamaged.  Neither man is freaked out by the rats like Brother Jaume was.
*Spoiler: Jean*
Show

_"I just got scared-a something, but don't worry, boss.  I rallied!"_

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T21:*  Going for the immediate threat, Gaye follows the rats and stabs maybe one or two rats without real benefit.

*R3T20:* Haru, what do you do?

Björn on deck, Jean in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Gaye:  21.
Haru:  20. 
Björn:  18.
Jean:  17.
Javert:  16.5.
Brother Jaume:  16. 
Dorn:  15.
R1:  14.  (31:33).  _Invisibility_!  Now one square north of the far SW corner, first W square. 
*  _Summon swarm_ used/ failed.  Used:  _dimension door_ (1), _invisibility_ (1).
R2:  13.  (18:33; Broken Leg: DEX 14:14, CON 12:13, half speed).  Pulled back from edge of bookshelf, 5' due E of Gaye.
*  _Summon swarm_ used/ failed.  Used: _cause fear_ (1).
R3:  12.  (29:33).  Currently concentrating on the rat swarm. 
>>>  Rat swarm.  (12:27).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T20:*  Haru, intent on disabling the swarm in the most efficient way, summons  up his power to launch another bolt of Cold energy at the ratling he had  struck previously, nailing it for *4 cold*, continuing to stagger it.  

*R3T18:* Björn, what do you do?

Jean on deck, Javert in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Gaye:  21.
Haru:  20. 
Björn:  18.
Jean:  17.
Javert:  16.5.
Brother Jaume:  16. 
Dorn:  15.
R1:  14.  (31:33).  _Invisibility_!  Now one square north of the far SW corner, first W square. 
*  _Summon swarm_ used/ failed.  Used:  _dimension door_ (1), _invisibility_ (1).
R2:  13.  (18:33; Broken Leg: DEX 14:14, CON 12:13, half speed).  Pulled back from edge of bookshelf, 5' due E of Gaye.
*  _Summon swarm_ used/ failed.  Used: _cause fear_ (1).
R3:  12.  (25:33).  Currently concentrating on the rat swarm.  STAGGERED til end R4T20!!
>>>  Rat swarm.  (12:27).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T18:*  The Northman swats at the rats, but doesn't do nearly as good a job as when they first came at him, maybe only killing a rat or two.

*R3T17:*  Taking the dagger out of his mouth so he can properly curse his bad luck, Jean crawls along the shelf - feeling for the ratling.  He only gets as far as the SW corner.*Spoiler: Crawling*
Show

You may crawl 5 feet as a MA, so 10' as a FRA.

*R3T16.5:*  Javert continues to peck at the ratling that seems to be controlling the rat swarm, but the little thing keeps dodging the big bird's beak.

*R3T16:* Brother Jaume, now that you are safely in the hallway.  What do you do?

Dorn on deck, ratlings in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Gaye:  21.
Haru:  20. 
Björn:  18.
Jean:  17.
Javert:  16.5.
Brother Jaume:  16. 
Dorn:  15.
R1:  14.  (31:33).  _Invisibility_!  Now one square north of the far SW corner, first W square. 
*  _Summon swarm_ used/ failed.  Used:  _dimension door_ (1), _invisibility_ (1).
R2:  13.  (18:33; Broken Leg: DEX 14:14, CON 12:13, half speed).  Pulled back from edge of bookshelf, 5' due E of Gaye.
*  _Summon swarm_ used/ failed.  Used: _cause fear_ (1).
R3:  12.  (25:33).  Currently concentrating on the rat swarm.  STAGGERED til end R4T20!!
>>>  Rat swarm.  (12:27).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T16:*  Brother Jaume shakes of the effects of his rat encounter with a violent shudder. "Filthy Vermin! he  growls before wading back into the fray. He steps back through the door  and steps to right so he is adjacent to the swarm but not in it and  takes a two handed power swing at the rats with his quarterstaff.  It is a very low sweep, relatively parallel to the ground, and of such immense power that the rat swarm instantly disappears from the impact.  

*R3T15:* Dorn, what do you do?

Ratlings on deck and in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Gaye:  21.
Haru:  20. 
Björn:  18.
Jean:  17.
Javert:  16.5.
Brother Jaume:  16. 
Dorn:  15.
R1:  14.  (31:33).  _Invisibility_!  Now one square north of the far SW corner, first W square. 
*  _Summon swarm_ used/ failed.  Used:  _dimension door_ (1), _invisibility_ (1).
R2:  13.  (18:33; Broken Leg: DEX 14:14, CON 12:13, half speed).  Pulled back from edge of bookshelf, 5' due E of Gaye.
*  _Summon swarm_ used/ failed.  Used: _cause fear_ (1).
R3:  12.  (25:33).  STAGGERED til end R4T20!!
*  _Summon swarm_ used.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T15:*  Dorn makes his way up the ladder closest to the southern part of  the eastern set of bookshelves, and closes on the ratlings up there, being forced to hunker down.

*R3T14:*  A book goes sailing sily over Jean, and R1 appears right in front of him.  It manages to scamper away from Jean so as to provoke an AOO from him, moving north 25'.

*R3T13:*  R2 suddenly disappears from view while simultaneously reappearing well north along the eastern bookcase (only Haru, Dorn, Javert, Jean can see it).

*R3T12:*  R3 skitters back a few feet, staggered, and then disappears from view.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T21:*  Gaye moves north to the center table and tries to do a hop-up but ends up having to clamber up onto the table less gracefully than desired.

*R4T20:* Haru, what do you do?

Björn on deck, Jean in the hole ... (remember you can post out of sequence if you are in this "on deck" or "in the hole" state)

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Gaye:  21.
Haru:  20. 
Björn:  18.
Jean:  17.
Javert:  16.5.
Brother Jaume:  16. 
Dorn:  15.
R1:  14.  (31:33).  _Invisibility_!  Now one square north of the far SW corner, first W square. 
*  _Summon swarm_ used/ failed.  Used:  _dimension door_ (1), _invisibility_ (1).
R2:  13.  (18:33; Broken Leg: DEX 14:14, CON 12:13, half speed).  Pulled back from edge of bookshelf, 5' due E of Gaye.
*  _Summon swarm_ used/ failed.  Used: _cause fear_ (1).
R3:  12.  (25:33).  _Invisible_!!!  Two squares south of Javert.
*  _Summon swarm_ used.  Used: _Invisibility_ (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T20:*  Haru turns and launches another shot at the ratling still in sight (R2) for *3 cold* (staggered), keeping his elevated position to be able to see the targets.  

*R4T18:* Björn, you currently don't see any ratlings, though you did see Haru shoot the top of the bookshelf well to the NE and heard a squeak.  What do you do?

Jean on deck, Javert in the hole ... 

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Gaye:  21.
Haru:  20. 
Björn:  18.
Jean:  17.
Javert:  16.5.
Brother Jaume:  16. 
Dorn:  15.
R1:  14.  (31:33).  _Invisibility_!  Now one square north of the far SW corner, first W square. 
*  _Summon swarm_ used/ failed.  Used:  _dimension door_ (1), _invisibility_ (1).
R2:  13.  (15:33; Broken Leg: DEX 14:14, CON 12:13, half speed).  STAGGERED!!! 
*  _Summon swarm_ used/ failed.  Used: _cause fear_ (1).
R3:  12.  (25:33).  _Invisible_!!!  Two squares south of Javert.
*  _Summon swarm_ used.  Used: _Invisibility_ (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T18:*  Björn moves to a position where he can climb a ladder to the bookshelf after putting his sword away.

*R4T17:*  Lamenting his lack of skill with any ranged weapon (not that, to his  knowledge, he'd ever tried one), Jean climbs back down the bookshelf and  runs to the table Gaye is standing on.  Sure enough, no sooner does he step up on the table than he sees one of the rat-things directly west of him on top of the bookshelf.

*R4T16.5:*  Javert swoops down from his position, goes due north, and comes back up on the bookshelf on the north side of his ratling target.  He pecks his R2 for *1*.

*R4T16:* Brother Jaume, the only place where you know there must be a ratling is to the far northeast because Haru shot something and Javert is picking at something there.  What do you do?

Dorn on deck, ratlings in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Gaye:  21.
Haru:  20. 
Björn:  18.
Jean:  17.
Javert:  16.5.
Brother Jaume:  16. 
Dorn:  15.
R1:  14.  (31:33).  _Invisibility_!  Now one square north of the far SW corner, first W square. 
*  _Summon swarm_ used/ failed.  Used:  _dimension door_ (1), _invisibility_ (1).
R2:  13.  (14:33; Broken Leg: DEX 14:14, CON 12:13, half speed).  STAGGERED!!! 
*  _Summon swarm_ used/ failed.  Used: _cause fear_ (1).
R3:  12.  (25:33).  _Invisible_!!!  Two squares south of Javert.
*  _Summon swarm_ used.  Used: _Invisibility_ (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T16:*  Brother Jaume grasps the brass symbol of his God and loudly prays for  divine assistance. With a look of concentration on his face, he looks slightly right of center of the room.
*Spoiler*
Show

Okay, shippie, here's how it works.  60-degree cone ("vector") a round.  That's it.  Not 60-degree field of vision, twirl in place to cover > 60 degrees in a round.  If you change your field of view so that you are facing more than 60-degrees in a given round, you won't lose concentration, but you "wash out" your divination sight.

So, this first round, you are facing 060-degrees relative to the north-centered map, to roughly cover the area just south of the current battle containing R2.

Brother Jaume, you already detect magic within the first casting and "vector" (see spoiler).  That is all the information you have this round.  You will have to continue looking next round along this specific, and limited 60-degree cone to start getting more information on your next turn.
*R4T15:*  Dorn does a full crouching-crawl north to get to the ratling.

*R4T14:*  Jean, R1 disappears from view.
*R4T13:*  Gaye (and Haru and Javert and Jean), R2 disappears from view.
*R4T12:* Björn, a ratling immediately appears above you as a book sails down at you and hits you in your face for *3 mod*.  It then backs up out of your view.  Jean, you do see R3 now, backed away from the edge of the bookshelf.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T21:*  Gaye moves south, easily hopping from table to table.  She casts a spell at R3, just barely hitting it with a beam of shifting colors, severely sapping it of *5 STR*.  The little thing can barely move its own body.

*R5T20:* Haru, what do you do?

Björn on deck, Jean in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Gaye:  21.
Haru:  20. 
Björn:  18.
Jean:  17.
Javert:  16.5.
Brother Jaume:  16.  _Detect magic_, facing 060, 1-rd complete.
Dorn:  15.
R1:  14.  (31:33).  _Invisibility_! One square north of the far SW corner.
*  _Summon swarm_ used/ failed.  Used:  _dimension door_ (1), _invisibility_ (1).
R2:  13.  (14:33; Broken Leg: DEX 14:14, CON 12:13, half speed). _Invisible_: 1 sq S of Javert.
*  _Summon swarm_ used/ failed.  Used: _cause fear_ (1).  Used: _invisibility_ (1).
R3:  12.  (25:33; 1:6 STR).  _Ray of enfeeblement_ (5 STR) will wear off at end of R8T21.
*  _Summon swarm_ used.  Used: _Invisibility_ (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T20:*  Noticing the tactics the Ratlings are using, Haru will prepare himself  for the inevitable return of the second Ratling, readying another blast  of Cold energy to launch into its face when it surfaces.

*R5T18:*  Björn climbs up the ladder to face the beastie, and keeping his footing steady draws his sword ... staring right at the thing.

*R5T17:* Jean, what do you do?

Javert on deck, Brother Jaume in the hole (currently concentrating with _detect magic_) ... 

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Gaye:  21.
Haru:  20.  READIED to attack R2 (see #887)!!!
Björn:  18.  At level of top of bookshelf on ladder, sword drawn.
Jean:  17.
Javert:  16.5.
Brother Jaume:  16.  _Detect magic_, facing 060, 1-rd complete.
Dorn:  15.
R1:  14.  (31:33).  _Invisibility_! One square north of the far SW corner.
*  _Summon swarm_ used/ failed.  Used:  _dimension door_ (1), _invisibility_ (1).
R2:  13.  (14:33; Broken Leg: DEX 14:14, CON 12:13, half speed). _Invisible_: 1 sq S of Javert.
*  _Summon swarm_ used/ failed.  Used: _cause fear_ (1).  Used: _invisibility_ (1).
R3:  12.  (25:33; 1:6 STR).  _Ray of enfeeblement_ (5 STR) will wear off at end of R8T21.
*  _Summon swarm_ used.  Used: _Invisibility_ (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T17:*  Reaching down, Jean picks up a chair and makes ready to throw it at the next ratling to appear.

*R5T16.5:*  Javert starts moving south on the bookshelf and only gets five feet before he stops and caws loudly but thrashes with his beak wildly, and doesn't even seem to be effectively threatening from his spot.*Spoiler: Jean*
Show

_"The thing is right in front of me!"_

*R5T16:* Brother Jaume maintains his concentration.  Still detecting magic, he can now tell that there is a single magical aura that is faint in his cone.  He still can't pinpoint it quiet yet, just that he detects a single faint magical aura in this 60-degree vector.  Do you still want him to move, or to wait a few more seconds when he can pinpoint the source?*Spoiler: BlackHawk*
Show

I think you might have some confusion on how _detect magic_ works.  The spell name there has the link for your convenience.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Gaye:  21.
Haru:  20.  READIED to attack R2 (see #887)!!!
Björn:  18.  At level of top of bookshelf on ladder, sword drawn.
Jean:  17.  READIED to throw a chair at next ratling to appear ... will miss terribly.
Javert:  16.5.  
*  Fumbled:  Currently threatens no squares til end R8T16.5.  A DC 20 Sense Motive (taken as SA) can remove this affliction.
Brother Jaume:  16.  _Detect magic_, facing 060, 1-rd complete.
Dorn:  15.
R1:  14.  (31:33).  _Invisibility_! One square north of the far SW corner.
*  _Summon swarm_ used/ failed.  Used:  _dimension door_ (1), _invisibility_ (1).
R2:  13.  (14:33; Broken Leg: DEX 14:14, CON 12:13, half speed). _Invisible_: 1 sq S of Javert.
*  _Summon swarm_ used/ failed.  Used: _cause fear_ (1).  Used: _invisibility_ (1).
R3:  12.  (25:33; 1:6 STR).  _Ray of enfeeblement_ (5 STR) will wear off at end of R8T21.
*  _Summon swarm_ used.  Used: _Invisibility_ (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T15:*  Dorn crawls along the top of the eastern bookshelves, heading north.
*Spoiler: Brother Jaume*
Show

Brother Jaume, as Dorn does so, you instantly register a second magical detection (faint) in your cone, and you figure it must be Dorn (process of elimination/ observation, your spell hasn't actually localized it as such).  That still leaves the first, unknown faint aura that you have yet to localize.

ALSO, out of character ... it takes a SA to continue concentrating on a spell (like _detect magic_).  Total defense, assuming that is what you meant by full defense, also takes a SA.  You cannot perform a SA in one round, and still ready a SA.  So, no readied action since you had already continued concentration on your divination.  If you want to ready total defense, you will have to drop concentration and then ready on your next turn.

*R5T14-12:*  R1 suddenly appears, having tried to bite through the bevor of Björn's astral juggernaut armor.  It looks like it managed to bite in between chinks of armor, and yet the suit protects the northman once again.  A chair sails wildly in that direction, tossed very poorly by Jean.  Javert doesn't fare quite as well and takes *2* from R2 as it appears, but R2 gets hit by Haru for *2 cold* and it is staggered.  R3 disappears from view.

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...

R6T21:*  Gaye casts a similiar ray of energy as before at R1 as she did at R3 previously, but this one hits perfectly to instantaneously paralyze it.  R1 simply slumps to the ground.
*Spoiler: Paralysis Type*
Show

Unlike a ghoul's paralysis, or the _hold person_ spell, this is a "realistic" paralysis where the body simply cannot support its own strength so it falls in place (not dramatically off the bookshelf, sorry) and lies limp.

*R6T18:* Björn, a ratling lies paralyzed and helpless on the bookshelf in front of you.  What do you do?

Javert on deck, Brother Jaume in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Gaye:  21.
Björn:  18.  At level of top of bookshelf on ladder, sword drawn.
Javert:  16.5.  
*  Fumbled:  Currently threatens no squares til end R8T16.5.  A DC 20 Sense Motive (taken as SA) can remove this affliction.
Brother Jaume:  16.  _Detect magic_, facing 060, 1-rd complete.
Dorn:  15.
R1:  14.  (31:33, 0:6 STR). _Ray of enfeeblement_ (6 STR) will wear off at end of R9T21.  PARAYLZED due to 0 STR!!!
*  _Summon swarm_ used/ failed.  Used:  _dimension door_ (1), _invisibility_ (1).
Jean:  13.5.
R2:  13.  (12:33; Broken Leg: DEX 14:14, CON 12:13, half speed).  STAGGERED on next round.
*  _Summon swarm_ used/ failed.  Used: _cause fear_ (1).  Used: _invisibility_ (1).
Haru: 12.5.
R3:  12.  (25:33; 1:6 STR).  _Ray of enfeeblement_ (5 STR) will wear off at end of R8T21.  _Invisibility_. 20' south of NW corner.
*  _Summon swarm_ used.  Used: _Invisibility_ (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T18:*  Björn wastes no time in trying to smite the vile creature with a coup de grace to kill it outright.
*Spoiler*
Show

Look up "coup de grace" on the d20srd.  I think that is probably what you intended, so that is what I had your PC do.

*R6T16.5:*  Javert pecks his opponent for *2*.

*R6T16:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Dorn on deck, Jean in the hole ... 

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Gaye:  21.
Björn:  18.  At level of top of bookshelf on ladder, sword drawn.
Javert:  16.5.  
*  Fumbled:  Currently threatens no squares til end R8T16.5.  A DC 20 Sense Motive (taken as SA) can remove this affliction.
Brother Jaume:  16.  _Detect magic_, facing 060, 2-rds complete.
Dorn:  15.
Jean:  13.5.
R2:  13.  (10:33; Broken Leg: DEX 14:14, CON 12:13, half speed).  STAGGERED on next round.
*  _Summon swarm_ used/ failed.  Used: _cause fear_ (1).  Used: _invisibility_ (1).
Haru: 12.5.
R3:  12.  (25:33; 1:6 STR).  _Ray of enfeeblement_ (5 STR) will wear off at end of R8T21.  _Invisibility_. 20' south of NW corner.
*  _Summon swarm_ used.  Used: _Invisibility_ (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T16:*  Brother Jaume continues to concrete on his spell trying to detect  its source.*Spoiler: Brother Jaume*
Show

I apologize, there are two magical detects, not one.  Anyway, you finally localize both magical detections to Haru's belt - two vials of fluid.
Knowing he spent this time with a red herring due to his teammate's magical elixirs, he moves forward to edge Haru out of the cone of his divination until he stands at the corner of the table Haru is standing on, and then faces north to detect that way.  He senses no magic in this cone

*R6T15:*  Dorn moves forward another 10' along the top of the bookshelf.*Spoiler*
Show

Botted since I know he is busy, and this action was requested...

*R6T13.5:* Jean, what do you do?

R2 on deck, Haru in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Gaye:  21.
Björn:  18.  At level of top of bookshelf on ladder, sword drawn.
Javert:  16.5.  
*  Fumbled:  Currently threatens no squares til end R8T16.5.  A DC 20 Sense Motive (taken as SA) can remove this affliction.
Brother Jaume:  16.  _Detect magic_, facing 060, 2-rds complete.
Dorn:  15.
Jean:  13.5.
R2:  13.  (10:33; Broken Leg: DEX 14:14, CON 12:13, half speed).  STAGGERED on next round.
*  _Summon swarm_ used/ failed.  Used: _cause fear_ (1).  Used: _invisibility_ (1).
Haru: 12.5.
R3:  12.  (25:33; 1:6 STR).  _Ray of enfeeblement_ (5 STR) will wear off at end of R8T21.  _Invisibility_. 20' south of NW corner.
*  _Summon swarm_ used.  Used: _Invisibility_ (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T13.5:*  Not wanting to hit Javert, Jean will heft another chair and wait for the third ratling to re-appear.

*R6T13:*  R2 turns invisible .... again.

*R6T12.5:* Haru, what do you do?

R3 on deck (supposedly), Gaye in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Gaye:  21.
Björn:  18.  At level of top of bookshelf on ladder, sword drawn.
Javert:  16.5.  
*  Fumbled:  Currently threatens no squares til end R8T16.5.  A DC 20 Sense Motive (taken as SA) can remove this affliction.
Brother Jaume:  16.  _Detect magic_, facing 060, 2-rds complete.
Dorn:  15.
Jean:  13.5.  READIED to throw at R3 when it appears.  Will miss.
R2:  13.  (10:33; Broken Leg: DEX 14:14, CON 12:13, half speed). _Invisibility_.
*  _Summon swarm_ used/ failed.  Used: _cause fear_ (1).  Used: _invisibility_ (2).
Haru: 12.5.
R3:  12.  (25:33; 1:6 STR).  _Ray of enfeeblement_ (5 STR) will wear off at end of R8T21.  _Invisibility_. 20' south of NW corner.
*  _Summon swarm_ used.  Used: _Invisibility_ (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T12.5:*  With no visible foes, Haru will  prepare himself to launch a bolt of Icy energy into the first foe to  show up.  

*R6T12-10:*  R3 pops into view and bites into Björn's nose with a crit for *8 mod + 1 bleed* as blood sprays all about his face.  No sooner does that happen then a bolt of cold zooms to likewise crit the ratling for *12*, staggering the little monster.  Likewise, another chair goes sailing over that way, missing.

*End Round 6, Begin Round 7 ...

R7T21:*  Gaye takes out a main gauche and tosses it at R3 but the blade goes into the books next to Björn.

*R7T18:*  Björn, you take *1 bleed* as the nose is bleeding freely.  (This is nothing your DR can help you with.)  What do you do?

*R7T16.5:*  Javert tries to shake his head from when he fumbled, but still doesn't threaten any squares.  He does move 10' south and stops, cawing loudly.
*Spoiler: Jean*
Show

_"Right in front of me! Right here!"_

*R7T16:* Brother Jaume, Javert is cawing loudly as if it notes something, but nothing is pinging near him.  You are currently facing north, but that should be covering anything that is in front of Javert and yet you don't detect anything.  Perhaps its the angle of something so small on the bookshelves?  What do you do?  You currently sense no magical emanations.

*R7T15:* Dorn, what do you do?

Ratlings on deck and in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Gaye:  21.
Björn:  18.  At level of top of bookshelf on ladder, sword drawn.  1 BLEED!!!
Javert:  16.5.  
*  Fumbled:  Currently threatens no squares til end R8T16.5.  A DC 20 Sense Motive (taken as SA) can remove this affliction.
Brother Jaume:  16.  _Detect magic_, facing 000, 1-rd complete.
Dorn:  15. 
R2:  13.  (10:33; Broken Leg: DEX 14:14, CON 12:13, half speed). _Invisibility_.
*  _Summon swarm_ used/ failed.  Used: _cause fear_ (1).  Used: _invisibility_ (2).
R3:  12.  (13:33; 1:6 STR).  _Ray of enfeeblement_ (5 STR) will wear off at end of R8T21.  STAGGERED!!! 
*  _Summon swarm_ used.  Used: _Invisibility_ (2).
Jean:  11.
Haru: 10.

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T18:*  Björn fights through the pain and swing his sword while he has the chance.  And as chance would have it, it is the third critical in a row (for all combatants, not just himself), and enough to cut deep into the ratling to drop it.

*R7T16.5:*  Javert is still trying to regain his wits fully and doesn't threaten any square around him, and still Jean "hears" him mention the thing is in front of him. 

*R7T16:* Brother Jaume, now what?

Dorn on deck, final ratling in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Gaye:  21.
Björn:  18.  At level of top of bookshelf on ladder, sword drawn.  1 BLEED!!!
Javert:  16.5.  
*  Fumbled:  Currently threatens no squares til end R8T16.5.  A DC 20 Sense Motive (taken as SA) can remove this affliction.
Brother Jaume:  16.  _Detect magic_, facing 000, 1-rd complete.
Dorn:  15. 
R2:  13.  (10:33; Broken Leg: DEX 14:15, CON 12:13, half speed). _Invisibility_.
*  _Summon swarm_ used/ failed.  Used: _cause fear_ (1).  Used: _invisibility_ (2).
 R3:  12.  (-8:33; 1:6 STR).  _Ray of enfeeblement_ (5 STR) will wear off at end of R8T21.  STAGGERED!!! 
*  _Summon swarm_ used.  Used: _Invisibility_ (2).
Jean:  11.
Haru: 10.

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T16:*  Noticing Björn's distress, BJ drops his spell and double moves to get to Björn.  

*R7T15:*  Dorn continues to crawl north on the bookshelves, and should be flanking the ratling if it is right in front of Javert, but Javert is too distracted by something right now to be an effective flanking partner.

*R7T11:* Jean, what do you do?  

Haru on deck, Gaye in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Gaye:  21.
Björn:  18.  At level of top of bookshelf on ladder, sword drawn.  1 BLEED!!!
Javert:  16.5.  
*  Fumbled:  Currently threatens no squares til end R8T16.5.  A DC 20 Sense Motive (taken as SA) can remove this affliction.
Brother Jaume:  16.  _Detect magic_, facing 000, 1-rd complete.
Dorn:  15. 
R2:  13.  (10:33; Broken Leg: DEX 14:15, CON 12:13, half speed). _Invisibility_.  Now located at far northwestern corner.
*  _Summon swarm_ used/ failed.  Used: _cause fear_ (1).  Used: _invisibility_ (2).  _Dimension door_.
 R3:  12.  (-8:33; 1:6 STR).  _Ray of enfeeblement_ (5 STR) will wear off at end of R8T21.  STAGGERED!!! 
*  _Summon swarm_ used.  Used: _Invisibility_ (2).
Jean:  11.
Haru: 10.

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T11:*  Bemoaning his lack of accuracy, Jean jumps down from the table and moves to the  middle-eastern ladder and slides it violently over to where Javert  and Dorn are.
*Spoiler*
Show

Was a move action just to get off the table safely, and another move action.  You are at the base of the ladder, not on it.

Haru and Gaye delay ...

*R7T18:* Björn, who suffers *1 bleed*, sheathes his sword and climbs down the ladder.

*R7T16.5:*  Javert still tries to become battle-focused failing, so simply moves south right up to Dorn.
*Spoiler: Jean*
Show

_"He isn't up here anymore!"_

*R7T16:*  Brother Jaume will follow Björn and grab his arm. "Hold still ya git, you're bleedin' all over creation!" 

BJ prays loudly while grasping Björn and his holy symbol, giving *5 healing*.

Dorn looks around, bewildered, since his quarry isn't about.

A tiny voice is heard from all the way on the other side of the room.  *"I yield!  I quit!  My leg's busted, my friend's are dead, and you've successfully invaded my home.  Do you seek nothing but blood?  Please, I can't continue fighting!"*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Gaye:  21.  DELAYING!!!
Björn:  18.  At level of top of bookshelf on ladder, sword drawn.  1 BLEED!!!
Javert:  16.5.  
*  Fumbled:  Currently threatens no squares til end R8T16.5.  A DC 20 Sense Motive (taken as SA) can remove this affliction.
Brother Jaume:  16. 
Dorn:  15. 
R2:  13.  (16:33; Broken Leg: DEX 14:15, CON 12:13, half speed). _Invisibility_.  Now located at far northwestern corner.
*  _Summon swarm_ used/ failed.  Used: _cause fear_ (1).  Used: _invisibility_ (2).  _Dimension door_.
 R3:  12.  (-8:33; 1:6 STR).  _Ray of enfeeblement_ (5 STR) will wear off at end of R8T21.  STAGGERED!!! 
*  _Summon swarm_ used.  Used: _Invisibility_ (2).
Jean:  11.
Haru: 10.  DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

Genny's healing ... 
*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Genny Two-Tails:  13.  (19:33; Broken Leg: DEX 14:15, half speed).

----------


## lostsole31

Javert flies in and caws out.*Spoiler: Jean*
Show

_"Two big rats hiding just under the level of the floor in the fissure."_
As Javert wheels about in the far corner of the room, a loud squeaking sound is heard from atop the far bookshelf, followed up by what sounds like actual spellcasting.  Two bolts of arcane force zip out at Javert and hit him for *7 force*.  Two big rats - each the size of a small dog - come up out of the fissure and move forward.
*Spoiler: Jean+Javert*
Show

The loud squeaking was actually a language that quite simply stated, "Sic em, boys!"  You aren't really sure _what_ language that was, let alone why you understood it.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T21:* Dorn, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Dorn:  21.
Gaye:  19.
Dire Rat #1:  17.  (9:9).
Brother Jaume:  15.
Haru:  13.
Jean:  13.
Javert:  10.
Björn:  6.
Dire Rat #2:  6.  (9:9).
Ratch Mamby (p 32):  6.
*  Sorcerer Spells Known (CL 3rd; concentration +6)
  **  1st (5/day)_enlarge person_ (DC 14), _mage armor, magic missile, shocking grasp_
  **  0 (at will)_disrupt undead, flare_ (DC 13), _mage hand, mending, touch of fatigue_ (DC 13)

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T21:*  Dorn calls on Torag to protect his servant's ally. A faintly glowing hammer seems to partly encompass Jean.

*R1T19:*  Gaye delays ...

*R1T17:*  The big rat snaps at Jean, but its large incisors seem deflected by the glowing hammer.

*R1T15:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Dorn:  21.
Gaye:  19.  DELAYING!!!
Dire Rat #1:  17.  (9:9).
Brother Jaume:  15.
Haru:  13.
Jean:  13.  _Shield of faith_ (+2).
Javert:  10.
Björn:  6.
Dire Rat #2:  6.  (9:9).
Ratch Mamby (p 32):  6.
*  Sorcerer Spells Known (CL 3rd; concentration +6)
  **  1st (5/day)_enlarge person_ (DC 14), _mage armor, magic missile, shocking grasp_
  **  0 (at will)_disrupt undead, flare_ (DC 13), _mage hand, mending, touch of fatigue_ (DC 13)

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T15:*  Brother Jaume shouts at the creatures "STOP your attack! We mean you no harm but we will defend ourselves violently if necessary." He readies himself to dodge attacks aimed at him.*Spoiler: BlackHawk*
Show

This isn't attempting to demoralize, but seems like an attempt to use the Intimidate skill to "Influence an Opponent's Attitude."  Since that normally takes a full minute, I apply the same penalty when trying to do it in a round as I do for Diplomacy, which is a -10 penalty to the check.  Also, at that rate is a standard action, meaning you don't have a standard action available to ready the total defense action (requires SA). S'okay, this is still a form of learning, and trying something new with your PC.
 
*R1T13:* Haru, it is doubtful that the dire rats - for that is what they are - are going to understand Brother Jaume if they go before whatever on top of the far bookshelf seemed to command them in a strange, squeaky language.  Still, a friendly did try to verbalize a stop, but you are absolutely sure it fell on deaf ears.*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Sadly, before figuring Brother Jaume's adjusted -8 penalty to Intimidate, he rolled a '1' ... a total of -7.  Wow.
What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Dorn:  21.
Gaye:  19.  DELAYING!!!
Dire Rat #1:  17.  (9:9).
Brother Jaume:  15.
Haru:  13.
Jean:  12.  _Shield of faith_ (+2).
Javert:  10.
Björn:  6.
Dire Rat #2:  6.  (9:9).
Ratch Mamby (p 32): 5.  _Mage armor_.
*  Sorcerer Spells Known (CL 3rd; concentration +6)
  **  1st (4/day)_enlarge person_ (DC 14), _mage armor, magic missile, shocking grasp_
  **  0 (at will)_disrupt undead, flare_ (DC 13), _mage hand, mending, touch of fatigue_ (DC 13)

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T13:*  While Haru would typically lunge into combat, he stops and waits,  waiting to see if they listen and stand down, or otherwise attack. If  they make a hostile action however, he will immediately launch a blast  of ice into their faces, hoping to take them down before they can  strike.  

*R1T12:* Jean, what do you do?  Any orders for Javert?

Same question for Björn ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Dorn:  21.
Gaye:  19.  DELAYING!!!
Dire Rat #1:  17.  (9:9).
Brother Jaume:  15.
Haru:  13.  READIED: _frost blast_ at first enemy to make a hostile action.  This attack is doomed to miss!!!
Jean:  12.  _Shield of faith_ (+2).
Javert:  10.
Björn:  6.
Dire Rat #2:  6.  (9:9).
Ratch Mamby (p 32): 5.  _Mage armor_.
*  Sorcerer Spells Known (CL 3rd; concentration +6)
  **  1st (4/day)_enlarge person_ (DC 14), _mage armor, magic missile, shocking grasp_
  **  0 (at will)_disrupt undead, flare_ (DC 13), _mage hand, mending, touch of fatigue_ (DC 13)

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T12:*  Not bothering to speak, Jean tears his scimitar down at the giant rat's head. _The caster, Javert! Find him!_ 

Jean's blow lands heavily (DR1 takes *8*), indeed, and it looks like the rat has almost had it.

*R1T10:*  Javert lands on top of the edge of the bookshelf, pecking at something that you can't see.

*R1T6:*  Björn holds, pending a target he can get to.

*R1T5.5-.0:*  DR2 tries to nip at Haru, but not before Haru casts a spell right at it.  Of course, casting a ranged spell right next to it is its own problem as that itself opens up an AOO from both ROUS'.  As it is, both ROUS' miss their AOO, Haru misses his target, and his own target misses its normal attack.

*R1T3:*  Gaye acrobatically moves through the line and past the rats to stand on the other side of DR1.  She stabs it with her rapier to put it out of its misery.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T21:* Dorn, what do you do?

Björn delaying, Brother Jaume on deck, Jean in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Dorn:  21.
Brother Jaume:  15.
Jean:  12.  _Shield of faith_ (+2).
Javert:  10.
Björn:  6.  DELAYING!!!
Haru: 5.5
Dire Rat #2: 5.  (9:9).
Ratch Mamby (p 32): 4.  _Mage armor_.
*  Sorcerer Spells Known (CL 3rd; concentration +6)
  **  1st (4/day)_enlarge person_ (DC 14), _mage armor, magic missile, shocking grasp_
  **  0 (at will)_disrupt undead, flare_ (DC 13), _mage hand, mending, touch of fatigue_ (DC 13)
**  SLAs used: _cause fear_ (2 remain).
Gaye:  3.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T21:*  Dorn steps in, deftly passes the big rat, and ends up next to Gaye before turning around and disabling the rat with a single hammer strike.  (If he had the seance, he would've dropped the rat!)

*R2T15:*  Brother Jaume next to behind Haru and readies himself to act if needed.

*R2T12:*  Stepping fully into the room, Jean cuts at the remaining, oversized rat ... dropping it.

*R2T10:*  Javert flaps further on top of the shelves, and is not seen quite well as he attacks something smaller than himself atop the shelves.
*Spoiler: Jean*
Show

_"I scored a really weak nip on it!"_

*R2T6:*  Björn, you've been delaying.  What do you do?

Haru on deck, ??? in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Dorn:  21.
Brother Jaume:  15.  READIED to channel energy to heal, if needed!!!
Jean:  12.  _Shield of faith_ (+2).
Javert:  10.
Björn:  6.  DELAYING!!!
Haru: 5.5
Ratch Mamby (p 32): 4. (83:84).  _Mage armor_.
*  Fighter 3 // Sorcer 3
*  Sorcerer Spells Known (CL 3rd; concentration +6)
  **  1st (4/day)_enlarge person_ (DC 14), _mage armor, magic missile, shocking grasp_
  **  0 (at will)_disrupt undead, flare_ (DC 13), _mage hand, mending, touch of fatigue_ (DC 13)
**  SLAs used: _cause fear_ (2 remain).
Gaye:  3.

----------


## lostsole31

Björn and Haru delay ...

*R2T3:*  Gaye moves forward.  There is a chair to the east.  The large object at the eastern wall isn't a "true" bookshelf, or rather is a desk/bookshelf combination.  She stands on top of the chair.  "It's another ratling, but this one has really long arms!" she calls out.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T21:* Dorn, what do you do?

Brother Jaume on deck, Jean in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Dorn:  21.
Brother Jaume:  15.  READIED to channel energy to heal, if needed!!!
Jean:  12.  _Shield of faith_ (+2).
Javert:  10.
Björn:  6.  DELAYING!!!
Haru: 5.5
Ratch Mamby (p 32): 4. (83:84).  _Mage armor_.
*  Fighter 3 // Sorcerer 3
*  Sorcerer Spells Known (CL 3rd; concentration +6)
  **  1st (3/day)_enlarge person_ (DC 14), _mage armor, magic missile, shocking grasp_
  **  0 (at will)_disrupt undead, flare_ (DC 13), _mage hand, mending, touch of fatigue_ (DC 13)
**  SLAs used: _cause fear_ (2 remain).
Gaye:  3.  Standing on chair.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T21:*  Dorn delays ...  

*R3T15:*  Brother Jaume moves up to the doorway, but stays in the hall, alert for danger.

*R3T12:* Jean, what do you do?

Javert on deck, Björn (delaying) in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Dorn:  21.  DELAYING!!!
Brother Jaume:  15. 
Jean:  12.  _Shield of faith_ (+2).
Javert:  10.
Björn:  6.  DELAYING!!!
Haru: 5.5
Ratch Mamby (p 32): 4. (83:84).  _Mage armor_.
*  Fighter 3 // Sorcerer 3
*  Sorcerer Spells Known (CL 3rd; concentration +6)
  **  1st (3/day)_enlarge person_ (DC 14), _mage armor, magic missile, shocking grasp_
  **  0 (at will)_disrupt undead, flare_ (DC 13), _mage hand, mending, touch of fatigue_ (DC 13)
**  SLAs used: _cause fear_ (2 remain).
Gaye:  3.  Standing on chair.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T12:*  Jean steps cautiously farther into the room, eying the ceiling  warily while moving to peer over the bookshelf at whatever Javert is  fighting. Unfortunately, whatever is on top of the bookshelf-desk is too small to be seen from Jean's elevation/angle.

*R3T10:*  Javert flaps about, continuing to attack ... whatever.*Spoiler: Jean*
Show

_"I just got it with a talon with as good a hit as I can give, and it barely shows."_

*R3T5.5:* Haru, what do you do?

Björn and Dorn delaying, unknown assailant on deck, Gaye in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Dorn:  21.  DELAYING!!!
Brother Jaume:  15. 
Jean:  12.  _Shield of faith_ (+2).
Javert:  10.
Björn:  6.  DELAYING!!!
Haru: 5.5
Ratch Mamby (p 32): 4. (79:84).  _Mage armor_.
*  Fighter 3 // Sorcerer 3
*  Sorcerer Spells Known (CL 3rd; concentration +6)
  **  1st (3/day)_enlarge person_ (DC 14), _mage armor, magic missile, shocking grasp_
  **  0 (at will)_disrupt undead, flare_ (DC 13), _mage hand, mending, touch of fatigue_ (DC 13)
**  SLAs used: _cause fear_ (2 remain).
Gaye:  3.  Standing on chair.

----------


## lostsole31

*"Jean,"* Dorn calls, *"have  your turkey peel off and fly low to force whatever's up there - prolly  another ratling - to show himself!  Gaye, get down from there."* 



*R3T3:*  Gaye casts _inflict light wounds_ and reaches to the target.  She must've succeeded because the energy is gone when she withdraws her hand.
*
End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T15:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Dorn, Björn, and Haru are delaying, Jean on deck, Javert in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Dorn:  21.  DELAYING!!!
Brother Jaume:  15. 
Jean:  12.  _Shield of faith_ (+2).
Javert:  10.
Björn:  6.  DELAYING!!!
Haru: 5.5.  DELAYING!!!
Ratch Mamby (p 32): 4. (77:84).  _Mage armor_.
*  Fighter 3 // Sorcerer 3
*  Sorcerer Spells Known (CL 3rd; concentration +6)
  **  1st (2/day)_enlarge person_ (DC 14), _mage armor, magic missile, shocking grasp_
  **  0 (at will)_disrupt undead, flare_ (DC 13), _mage hand, mending, touch of fatigue_ (DC 13)
**  SLAs used: _cause fear_ (2 remain).
Gaye:  3.  Standing on chair.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T15:*  BJ holds his position in hall and delays.  "What are you attacking?" he asks the combatants in the room in general.  
*
"Another ratling,"* responds Gaye.  *"This one is different though ... really tough.  Same size, but long arms for reach."* 

*R4T12:*  A brief flash of anger blooms in Jean's brain, and he thinks to Javert, _"You heard the man - pull back if you can. You can take your revenge for the 'Turkey' comment later."_

Jean, do you do anything, or delay?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Dorn:  21.  DELAYING!!!
Brother Jaume:  15.  DELAYING!!!
Jean:  12.  _Shield of faith_ (+2).
Javert:  10.
Björn:  6.  DELAYING!!!
Haru: 5.5.  DELAYING!!!
Ratch Mamby (p 32): 4. (77:84).  _Mage armor_.
*  Fighter 3 // Sorcerer 3
*  Sorcerer Spells Known (CL 3rd; concentration +6)
  **  1st (2/day)_enlarge person_ (DC 14), _mage armor, magic missile, shocking grasp_
  **  0 (at will)_disrupt undead, flare_ (DC 13), _mage hand, mending, touch of fatigue_ (DC 13)
**  SLAs used: _cause fear_ (2 remain).
Gaye:  3.  Standing on chair.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T10:*  Javert acrobatically flies away, and lands on a bookshelf in the NW corner of the room.

*R4T4:* *Spoiler: Jean*
Show

_"Uh, the thing just went invisible."_

*R4T3:*  Gaye delays ...

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

*All PCs are now delaying, except Javert.  Jean, do you continue to delay now that the enemy is invisible? Anyone else?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Dorn:  21.  DELAYING!!!
Brother Jaume:  15.  DELAYING!!!
Jean:  12.  _Shield of faith_ (+2).  DELAYING!!!
Javert:  10.
Björn:  6.  DELAYING!!!
Haru: 5.5.  DELAYING!!!
Ratch Mamby (p 32): 4. (77:84).  _Mage armor_.
*  Fighter 3 // Sorcerer 3
*  Sorcerer Spells Known (CL 3rd; concentration +6)
  **  1st (2/day)_enlarge person_ (DC 14), _mage armor, magic missile, shocking grasp_
  **  0 (at will)_disrupt undead, flare_ (DC 13), _mage hand, mending, touch of fatigue_ (DC 13)
**  SLAs used: _cause fear_ (2 remain).
>> Racial SLAs (CL 6th; concentration +9)
*  Constantdetect magic, read magic, speak with animals (rodents only), spider climb, tongues
*  3/daycause fear (DC 14), dimension door; 2/day remaining - _invisibility_ (self only)
*  1/daysummon swarm (rat swarm only)
Gaye:  3.  Standing on chair.  DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T12:*  Hoping he isn't too late, Jean steps back to the doorway and closes it. "It turned invisible. Be quiet, listen."

Jean notices that while there is no hole in the ceiling, there is the fissure in the floor.  It is large enough for one of the dead rats to slip into, let alone a smaller ratling.

Though Björn, Brother Jaume, and Haru were still outside when Jean shut the door (with himself ostensibly still inside), since he didn't try to whisper what he said all three of those outside heard and understood him.

Javert delays ...  I assume, so as not to foul up whatever Jean has in mind, that Björn and Haru continue to delay ...

*R5T3:*  Gaye seems ready to cast a spell ...

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...*

*R6T12:* Jean, what do you do now?  Everyone is being as still and quiet as they reasonably can.

Every ally delaying, unknown assailant on deck ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Dorn:  21.  DELAYING!!!
Brother Jaume:  15.  DELAYING!!!
Jean:  12.  _Shield of faith_ (+2).
Javert:  10. DELAYING!!!
Björn:  6.  DELAYING!!!
Haru: 5.5.  DELAYING!!!
Ratch Mamby (p 32): 4. (77:84).  _Mage armor_.
*  Fighter 3 // Sorcerer 3
*  Sorcerer Spells Known (CL 3rd; concentration +6)
  **  1st (2/day)_enlarge person_ (DC 14), _mage armor, magic missile, shocking grasp_
  **  0 (at will)_disrupt undead, flare_ (DC 13), _mage hand, mending, touch of fatigue_ (DC 13)
**  SLAs used: _cause fear_ (2 remain).
>> Racial SLAs (CL 6th; concentration +9)
*  Constantdetect magic, read magic, speak with animals (rodents only), spider climb, tongues
*  3/daycause fear (DC 14), dimension door; 2/day remaining - _invisibility_ (self only)
*  1/daysummon swarm (rat swarm only)
Gaye:  3.  Standing on chair. READIED to cast _ray of enfeeblement_ if Ratch shows himself.

----------


## lostsole31

Brother Jaume carefully opens the closet door.  He just manages to back up slghtly as a jar of fluid drops in front of him onto the ground, splashing.  The liquid on his leg itches, but he managed to dodge so that it seems that the itching is all it does.  A tiny creature on a shelf above Brother Jaume's head looks down at him.  Meanwhile, at his feet, another of these things comes from the bottom shelf and manages to bite the monk in his calf (*1 NL*) and is now attached.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T21:*  Björn, some hideous little creature is latched onto the cleric's leg.  What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Björn:  21.
Javert:  19.
PP1:  18.  Had dropped the jar.
Haru:  17.
Jean:  14.
Gaye:  11.
Brother Jaume:  8.
Saint Dorn:  7.
PP2:  6.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T21:*  With a slight giggle, Björn tugs at something in his sleeve and then,  seemingly subconsciously, points at the wee beastie attached to Jaume  and mutters something under his breath. His minor magic seems to have no effect, though.

*R1T19:*  Javert flaps his wings in readiness.
*Spoiler: Jean*
Show

_"It's a pickled punk - an undead.  That's why the northman's daze cantrip failed. The fluid on it can cause a nasty rash, and its death throes can sicken you!"_

Javert is delaying.

*R1T18:*  The creature on the shelf picks up another jar with some hideous thing in it and throws it at Brother Jaume.  The glass only does *1 NL* when it hits him and breaks, but the liquid gets all over the monk.  The cleric immediately breaks out in a terrible rash all over, suffering *-2 DEX* and *-2 CHA*.

*R1T17:* Haru, the sound of shattering glass and spellcasting, and an obvious battle underway.  What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Björn:  21.
Javert:  19.  DELAYING!!!
PP1:  18.  Had dropped the jar.
Haru:  17.
Jean:  14.
Gaye:  11.
Brother Jaume:  8.  Suffer -2 DEX/ -2 CHA from irritant of pickled punk.  Will go away after 24 hours.
Saint Dorn:  7.
PP2:  6.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T17:*  Haru heads into the room while drawing his nunchaku, being mindful of the trail of fluid on the ground as he goes.
*Spoiler: Haru*
Show

The creature you see is a pickled punk, a deformed, humanoid fetus raised by necromancers and stored in embalming jars.  It is a type of undead (with all that entails), size Tiny.  The water in a pickled punk's jar is an extreme irritant, and this same fluid runs through the punk as well.

*R1T14:* Jean, what do you do?  Javert is currently delaying.  Because of positioning, other than knowing these things are really small (and what Javert said), you don't see the punks.  The name sounds familiar, and you know it is undead, but you don't know anything more about them.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Björn:  21.
Javert:  19.  DELAYING!!!
PP1:  18.  Had dropped the jar.
Haru:  17.
Jean:  14.
Gaye:  11.
Brother Jaume:  8.  Suffer -2 DEX/ -2 CHA from irritant of pickled punk.  Will go away after 24 hours.
Saint Dorn:  7.
PP2:  6.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T14:* "The creatures are already dead; twisted abominations spurned by everything natural. End them."  Jean steps into the room with his scimitar drawn, taking a moment to  cast his mind back to the strange geometries of music as it whispers out  of its sheathe.  

*R1T13:*  Javert flies in and lands and pokes a hole in the tiny calf of the punk on Brother Jaume's leg with a crit for *4*.  If it was a living opponent, that could have been a more grievous wound.

*R1T11:* *"A punk's hide is rubbery-tough!"* calls Gaye as she goes into the room.  Taking a cue from the library fight, she hops up onto the table deftly as she crosses over.  *"It turns aside blades, so you want to crush and batter the tissue."*

*R1T8:* Brother Jaume, everything said so far about the punk makes sense, and you know them to be undead.  You didn't know about smushing them, though (not that this is an issue for you).  You have one of these things attached to your calf right now, and yet it is extremely agile on the back of your leg, totally unhindered by being attached to you.  What do you do?

Dorn, you're after B-J ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Björn:  21.
PP1:  18.  Had dropped the jar.
Haru:  17.
Jean:  14.  _Lead blades_ on his scimitar for 2 minutes (R21).
Javert:  13.
Gaye:  11.
Brother Jaume:  8.  Suffer -2 DEX/ -2 CHA from irritant of pickled punk.  Will go away after 24 hours.
Saint Dorn:  7.
PP2:  6.  (14:18). On BJ's leg.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T8:* Erastils hairy ball sack! That foul stuff itches! *Takes this you fiends!* roars  the enraged cleric/monk. A burst of golden radiance bursts forth from  BJ as he clasps the bronze antlered and bow icon that is his cloak  clasp.   Neither of the punks are able or ready to withstand the glow as they both take *6 PE*.

*R1T7:*  Dorn moves forward and squeezes into the section just to the SE of Brother Jaume.  He then - yea, verily, verily - smashes the punk in the top of its deformed melon and the entire thing explodes in a shower of its internal fluids mixed with the liquid in which it had been preserved, discorporating into a fleshy sludge.

Brother Jaume vomits everywhere, disgusted by the ordeal (nauseated).

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T21:*  Björn, no target in LOS.  What do you do?

Pickled Punk on deck, Haru in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Björn:  21.
PP1:  18.  (12:18). 
Haru:  17.
Jean:  14.  _Lead blades_ on his scimitar for 2 minutes (R21).
Javert:  13.
Gaye:  11.
Brother Jaume:  8.  Suffer -2 DEX/ -2 CHA from irritant of pickled punk.  Will go away after 24 hours.  NAUSEATED til beginning of R2T7!!!
Saint Dorn:  7.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T21:*  Björn giggles at the colorful dialogue coming from his companions,  but holds his action until he has a target worthy of his spite.  

*R2T18:*  The little creature on the shelf jumps out at Brother Jaume (who is too sick to counter-attack) who barely fends the thing off with his quarterstaff, though the thing is now in his square at his feet.

*R2T17:* Haru, the other little beast is now adjacent to you.  What do you do?

Björn delaying, Jean on deck, Javert in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Björn:  21.  DELAYING!!!
PP1:  18.  (12:18). 
Haru:  17.
Jean:  14.  _Lead blades_ on his scimitar for 2 minutes (R21).
Javert:  13.
Gaye:  11.
Brother Jaume:  8.  Suffer -2 DEX/ -2 CHA from irritant of pickled punk.  Will go away after 24 hours.  NAUSEATED til beginning of R2T7!!!
Saint Dorn:  7.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T17:*  Haru does not throw any extra energy on his nunchaku with the pickled punk so close to Brother Jaume's legs for fear it would wrap around and hit the cleric as well.  He simply attacks, but sure enough the thing is too quick for Haru.

*R2T14:* Jean, what do you do?

Björn delaying, Javert on deck, Gaye in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Björn:  21.  DELAYING!!!
PP1:  18.  (12:18). 
Haru:  17.
Jean:  14.  _Lead blades_ on his scimitar for 2 minutes (R21).
Javert:  13.
Gaye:  11.
Brother Jaume:  8.  Suffer -2 DEX/ -2 CHA from irritant of pickled punk.  Will go away after 24 hours.  NAUSEATED til beginning of R2T7!!!
Saint Dorn:  7.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T14-13:*  Seeing the various fluids spraying everywhere and not really  seeing how having another person trying to squeeze into the closet would  be helpful, Jean stays where he is to mind the door. Absent any  pressing risk, Javert takes a hearty peck at the thing for *4 (max)*, but sputters afterwards because of the wretched taste of the embalming fluid and its strange flesh.  

*R2T11:*  Gaye attempts a Hail, Iomedae! pass by trying to shoot at the little thing in melee and cover with _disrupt undead_ and predictably failing.

*R2T8:*  Brother Jaume is nauseated, but works to finally clear it by the end of his turn.

*R2T7:* Dorn, what do you do?

Pickled punk on deck, Haru in the hole, Björn and Jean delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Björn:  21.  DELAYING!!!
PP1:  18.  (8:18). 
Haru:  17.
Jean:  14.  _Lead blades_ on his scimitar for 2 minutes (R21).  DELAYING!!!
Javert:  13.
Gaye:  11.
Brother Jaume:  8.  Suffer -2 DEX/ -2 CHA from irritant of pickled punk.  Will go away after 24 hours. 
Saint Dorn:  7.

----------


## lostsole31

*Begin Round One ...

R1T18:*  Nadya delays ...

*R1T17:*  Javert, perched on higher rubble than his master, sort of sees the trouble.*Spoiler: Jean*
Show

_"Boss! There's a half-buried corpse ahead next to Brother Jaume."_

*R1T16:*  The corpse punches at Brother Jaume, and it is a very strange attack.  It throat punches Brother Jaume for 2, and now it is strangling him as well.*Spoiler: Brother Jaume*
Show

The strangling effect isn't enough to totally cut off air, but you cannot speak or cast spells with verbal components.

*R1T13:*  Gaye moves forward, hearing the commotion, passing Dorn and Jean.  She then moves into the extremely difficult rubble to the side.  *"Brother Jaume!  Don't attack the body, it's inert.  Attack the hands themselves ... they're crawling hands that are still attached!"*

She casts _disrupt undead_ at the grasping hand, doing *3 PE*.

*R1T12:* Jean, because there's a height component to the rubble, you don't see anything.  Also, each square is two squares worth of movement.  What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 18.  DELAYING!!!
Javert:  17. DELAYING!!!
Crawling Hand (R):  16.  (10:13). STRANGLING Brother Jaume!!!
Gaye: 13.
Jean: 12.
Brother Jaume:  11.  STRANGLED by CH-R!!!
Beheaded: 10.
Björn: 9.
Crawling Hand (L):  8. (13:13). 
Dorn:  7.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T12:*  Jean scrabbles up the precarious rubble, trying to get close enough to see the hands without coming into attack range.  

*R1T11:*  Brother Jaume, the corpse's right hand is strangling you right now.  Now that you have your wits about you, you can see that yes, the hand is moving of its own accord, and the arm is "along for the ride.  The other hand is also a still-attached "crawling hand," which you likewise recognize.  (Think Thing of Addams Family, but still attached to its arm.)  The strangling effect is enough to keep you from being able to speak or cast any spells with verbal components.  What do you do?

Also, Jean and Brother Jaume, roll SAN checks for me (Will saves)...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 18.  DELAYING!!!
Javert:  17. DELAYING!!!
Crawling Hand (R):  16.  (10:13). STRANGLING Brother Jaume!!!
Gaye: 13.
Jean: 12.  On CH-R's next grapple check against B-J, he will use the _spilled salt_ maneuver!
Brother Jaume:  11.  STRANGLED by CH-R!!!
Beheaded: 10.
Björn: 9.
Crawling Hand (L):  8. (13:13). 
Dorn:  7.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T11:*  A series of labored gurgles and grunts escapes Brother Jaume's throat as he peels the hand away from his throat.

*R1T10:*  The head of the corpse begins to look like its going to retch as it looks up at Brother Jaume with dead eyes, but the monk smashes in the side of the skull out of instinct and the head moves no more.

*R1T9:* Björn, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 18.  DELAYING!!!
Javert:  17. DELAYING!!!
Crawling Hand (R):  16.  (10:13). 
Gaye: 13.
Jean: 12.  On CH-R's next grapple check against B-J, he will use the _spilled salt_ maneuver!
Brother Jaume:  11. 
Björn: 9.
Crawling Hand (L):  8. (13:13). 
Dorn:  7.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T9:* Björn clambers up the rocks next to Brother Jaume and damages the left hand badly with *10*. 

*R1T8:*  The left hand, still hanging in there, swings at Björn and glances off his armor.

*R1T7:* Dorn, what do you do?

Nadya and Javert delaying, right crawling hand on deck, Gaye in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 18.  DELAYING!!!
Javert:  17. DELAYING!!!
Crawling Hand (R):  16.  (10:13). 
Gaye: 13.
Jean: 12.  On CH-R's next grapple check against B-J, he will use the _spilled salt_ maneuver!
Brother Jaume:  11. 
Björn: 9.
Crawling Hand (L):  8. (3:13). 
Dorn:  7.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T7:*  Dorn double moves to get past Björn.  In just passing him, the right hand swings and misses, and the left hand smacks Dorn, doing no damage, but still grasping around his throat with enough force to begin strangling him and stopping any further movement.
*Spoiler: Dorn*
Show

You notice something writhing within the corpse!

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T16:*  The right hand hits Brother Jaume in the chest for *2*. It tries to strangle the cleric, but Jean does some strange maneuver and it fails.

*R2T13:*  Gaye moves forward and shoots a _disrupt undead_ at Dorn's enemy and destroys it.  Dorn is no longer being strangled.

*R2T11:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Björn on deck, Dorn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 18.  DELAYING!!!
Javert:  17. DELAYING!!!
Crawling Hand (R):  16.  (10:13). 
Jean: 15.
Gaye: 13.
Brother Jaume:  11. 
Björn: 9.
Dorn:  7.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T11:*  Brother Jaume presents his holy symbol and produce a blast of holy energy to harm undead, but the right hand only takes *1 PE*.

*R2T9:* Björn, what do you do?

Dorn on deck, crawling hand in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 18.  DELAYING!!!
Javert:  17. DELAYING!!!
Crawling Hand (R):  16.  (9:13). 
Jean: 15.
Gaye: 13.
Brother Jaume:  11. 
Björn: 9.
Dorn:  7.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T9:* Being the straightforward fellow he is, Björn launches another attack with his sword, finally destroying it.

*R2T7:* Dorn studies the corpse briefly to determine what's about to come their way.  He then smacks it with his hammer so hard that the body cavity bursts and viscera is splattered out ...  but moves no more.

*Combat Ends ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 18.  DELAYING!!!
Javert:  17. DELAYING!!!
Jean: 15.
Gaye: 13.
Brother Jaume:  11. 
Björn: 9.
Dorn:  7.

----------


## lostsole31

Björn and Jean each open their respective doors.  Just because both of them know this place is a regular house of horrors doesn't stop either of them from truly being ready when a canny opponent is ready for them.  As soon as both doors open, there are two men at the door waiting for them and another a little further in!

*Surprise Round ...
S20:*  A third man (G3) steps forward and though Björn has cover, the man's jaw distends and an elongated tongue backed by a mouth with sharp teeth tries to bite at him, but can't get around the corner.
*S15:* The man in front of Björn (G2) bites the northerner in the neck with only a slight nip for *2 (min)*.
*S11:*  The man in front of Jean (G1) snaps at the half-elf.

*Begin Round One ...*

*R1T22:*  Nadya says something and makes a motion.  The air shimmers briefly in front of her before it shimmers no longer.  She then ... floats up to the ceiling and over Jean!
*Spoiler: Björn*
Show

She cast _shield_, a 1st-level defensive arcane spell. You don't know why she can fly or levitate.

Björn and Jean, I need both of you to make Fort saves, please.  Put them spoilered in IC, please.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 22.  _Shield_.
Brother Jaume:  21. 
G3:  20.
Gaye:  19. 
Jean: 18.
G2:  15.
Javert:  14.
Björn:  12.
G1:  11.
Dorn: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

Björn shouts "Ouch!" as Jean's body stiffens as he tries to repel whatever it was them man did to him.  Neither of them seem to suffer any extra effects, though.

*R1T21:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?  You cannot physically get to the enemy right now.
*Spoiler: Brother Jaume*
Show

These are ghouls ... undead ... much like you have dealt with when you saved the babbling man in the other room that were chained up (long ago IRL, but only a few days ago in-game).  Ghouls have a bite that not only paralyzes their enemy, but might infect them with ghoul fever ... a wasting disease that can turn someone into a ghoul.  Elves are known to be immune to the paralytic.  Ghouls' claws also can paralyze, but do not transmit the disease (it is saliva-to-blood transmission only).  Though their skin is tougher than a human's they possess no special defenses.

*Spoiler: Battle Map*
Show




*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 22.  _Shield_.
Brother Jaume:  21. 
G3:  20.
Gaye:  19. 
Jean: 18.
G2:  15.
Javert:  14.
Björn:  12.
G1:  11.
Dorn: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

[QUOTE=lostsole31;23042183]Björn shouts "Ouch!" as Jean's body stiffens as he tries to repel whatever it was them man did to him.  Neither of them seem to suffer any extra effects, though.

*R1T21:*  ''ware their claws and bite! They cause paralysis. These creatures are foul undead. Back to the pits of hell with you! Brother Jaume grasps his holy symbol and brandishes it at the foul creatures. A burst of golden radiance bursts from him.  G1 seems prepared and takes only *1 PE*, but G2 - who couldn't see past Björn very well, takes *4 PE*.*Spoiler: Brother Jaume*
Show

Normal cover provides no protection against Will save bonuses.  However, G3 has total cover from you, so that does protect G3.

*R1T20:*  G3 attacks Björn, having to deal with attacking around the wall.  Even with that, its last claws barely get to Björn's underarm to his chest, though his strange armor still protects him so he only takes *4 mod*.

Björn, roll a Fort save!  Gaye delays ...

*R1T18:* Jean, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 22.  _Shield_.
Brother Jaume:  21. 
G3:  20.  (20:20).
Gaye:  19. DELAYING!!!
Jean: 18.
G2:  15.  (16:20).
Javert:  14.
Björn:  12.
G1:  11.  (19:20).
Dorn: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T18:*  His body moving in lightning-quick jerks and sways, Jean slams  the hilt of his scimitar towards the dead thing's jaw with bone-crunching  force and a terrible miss.  

*R1T15:*  G2 attacks Björn and only a claw hits his left shoulder for *3 mod*.

Björn, that is two Fort saves I need from you now!

Javert delays ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 22.  _Shield_.
Brother Jaume:  21. 
G3:  20.  (20:20).
Gaye:  19. DELAYING!!!
Jean: 18.  He'll use _spilled salt_ for himself when next able!!!
G2:  15.  (16:20).
Javert:  14. DELAYING!!!
Björn:  12.
G1:  11.  (19:20).
Dorn: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T12:* Björn swings his sword at the opponent in front of him, but the creature seems a bit more agile than anticipated.

*R1T11:*  With the bite described as the most dangerous attack, Jean does a slight adjustment when G1 attacks him and the bite goes wild.  It claws at Jean, who blocks it with his scimitar, but then his left hand is barely grazed by the other claw (*2, min*).

Jean, roll a Fort save ...

*R1T5:* Dorn, what do you do?

Nadya on deck, Brother Jaume in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 22.  _Shield_.
Brother Jaume:  21. 
G3:  20.  (20:20).
Gaye:  19. DELAYING!!!
Jean: 18.  He'll use _spilled salt_ for himself when next able!!!
G2:  15.  (16:20).
Javert:  14. DELAYING!!!
Björn:  12.
G1:  11.  (19:20).
Dorn: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T5:*  Jean flinches backwards only an inch as the ghoul's claws scrape him, but he doesn't move quickly enough as he is now paralyzed.  Dorn grabs Jean, pulls him to himself and then takes Jean's place.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T22:*  Nadya suddenly disappears. All that remains is a formless vapor which disperses into the room.

*R2T21:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

G3 on deck, Gaye delaying, Jean paralyzed or in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 22.  _Shield_.  _Gaseous form_.
Brother Jaume:  21. 
G3:  20.  (20:20).
Gaye:  19. DELAYING!!!
Jean: 18. PARALYZED til end R5T11!!!
G2:  15.  (16:20).
Javert:  14. DELAYING!!!
Björn:  12.
G1:  11.  (19:20).
Dorn: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T21:* BJ moves right behind Javert to get a better view of all three  creatures. He readies a blast of holy energy to drive off the fiends. "Feel the power of righteousness!

*R2T20:*  And with that, G3 screeches and runs to the northern wall and pushes on it frantically ... and that section of the wall topples into the corridor beyond!
*Spoiler: Map*
Show

When you look at the map, the brown mottled effect shows difficult terrain from where the wall tumbled forth.

*R2T19:*  Gaye instantly runs out of view.  Only Dorn just barely gets a view of Gaye engaging G3 from the hallway.

*R2T18:*  Jean is paralyzed ...

*R2T15:*  G2 does not run from the power of Erastil, but attacks Björn, who gets scratched in the chest for *3 mod*.

Björn, roll a Fort save ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 22.  _Shield_.  _Gaseous form_.
Brother Jaume:  21. 
G3:  20.  (20:20).  PANICKED til end R12T21!!!
Gaye:  19. 
Jean: 18. PARALYZED til end R5T11!!!
G2:  15.  (16:20).
Javert:  14. DELAYING!!!
Björn:  12.
G1:  11.  (19:20).
Dorn: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T12:* Björn, what do you do?

G1 on deck (turn result currently unknown), Dorn in the hole, Javert delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 22.  _Shield_.  _Gaseous form_.
Brother Jaume:  21. 
G3:  20.  (20:20).  PANICKED til end R12T21!!!
Gaye:  19. 
Jean: 18. PARALYZED til end R5T11!!!
G2:  15.  (16:20).
Javert:  14. DELAYING!!!
Björn:  12.
G1:  11.  (19:20).
Dorn: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T12:*  A strong believer in slow and steady wins the race, Björn will swing again ... and misses.

*R2T11:*  G1, it seems, was unaffected by Brother Jaume's channeling as he attacks Dorn, but the spry older man blocks all of the attacks with efficient bunts of his warhammer.

*R2T5:* Dorn, what do you do?

Nadya on deck (wherever she is), Brother Jaume in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 22.  _Shield_.  _Gaseous form_.
Brother Jaume:  21. 
G3:  20.  (20:20).  PANICKED til end R12T21!!!
Gaye:  19. 
Jean: 18. PARALYZED til end R5T11!!!
G2:  15.  (16:20).
Javert:  14. DELAYING!!!
Björn:  12.
G1:  11.  (19:20).
Dorn: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T5:*  Dorn goes into an onslaught on his enemy, his first strike hitting for *13*.  He is too committed to his failed second attack and nearly hits himself on the backswing.  

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T22:*  A wide field of electric sparks forms in the northern half of the room that encompasses G2 and G3, who take *3 electricity* and *5 electricity*, respectively.  Then, a bolt of electricity sparks out to hit G2 (*1 electricity*) and G1 (*5 electricity*).  With his previous battle damage, G1 is barely standing.

*R3T21:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

G3 (panicked) on deck, Gaye in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 22.  _Shield_.  _Gaseous form_.
Brother Jaume:  21. 
G3:  20.  (15:20).  PANICKED til end R12T21!!!
Gaye:  19. 
Jean: 18. PARALYZED til end R5T11!!!
G2:  15.  (8:20).
Javert:  14. DELAYING!!!
Björn:  12.
G1:  11.  (1:20).
Dorn: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T21:*  Channeling the power of his deity, Brother Jaume thrusts his holy symbol towards the two undead near him and growls, Be Gone! 

G1 is destroyed instantly without even a chance to resist, G2 takes only *1 PE*, and G3 takes *2 PE*.

*R3T20:*  G3, facing danger in the hallway and the room, sees an unaffected area in the NE corner and steps there and cowers with total defense.

*R3T19:*  Gaye doesn't go into the electrified area, but guards the exit.

*R3T18:* Jean is paralyzed (but if he can think of mental actions to take...).

*R3T15:*  G2 steps out of the electrified area and then attacks Dorn full force, missing all attacks.

*R3T12:* Björn, what do you do?

Dorn on deck, Nadya in the hole, Javert delaying, Jean paralzyed ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 22.  _Shield_.  _Gaseous form_.
Brother Jaume:  21. 
G3:  20.  (13:20).  PANICKED til end R12T21!!!  Cowering/ total defense.
Gaye:  19. 
Jean: 18. PARALYZED til end R5T11!!!
G2:  15.  (7:20).
Javert:  14. DELAYING!!!
Björn:  12.
Dorn: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T12:* Björn sees jolts of electricity in front of him so simply attacks but the tribal blocks his blow.

*R3T5:* Dorn, what do you do?

Nadya on deck, Brother Jaume in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 22.  _Shield_.  _Gaseous form_.
Brother Jaume:  21. 
G3:  20.  (13:20).  PANICKED til end R12T21!!!  Cowering/ total defense.
Gaye:  19. 
Jean: 18. PARALYZED til end R5T11!!!
G2:  15.  (7:20).
Javert:  14. DELAYING!!!
Björn:  12.
Dorn: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T5:*  Dorn continues hammering, and with one blow finishes his opponent.  Now only one ghoul, cowering in the NE corner, remains, but there is an electrical field between it and any heroes.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T22:*  The electrical field moves slightly east, including the ghoul, who gets hit for *5 electricity*.  Another singular eruption of an electrical bolt shoots into the ghoul from a spot right next to it, hitting the ghoul for *2 electricity*.  The electrical field then goes away.

*R4T21:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?*Spoiler: Brother Jaume*
Show

Ignore the blue swirls, the electrical field is gone.  In your current square, the ghoul is just outside the radius of your channeling burst.  The ghoul is still panicked and is cowering, using total defense.  It appears severely wounded.

G3 on deck, Gaye in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 22.  _Shield_.  _Gaseous form_.
Brother Jaume:  21. 
G3:  20.  (6:20).  PANICKED til end R12T21!!!  Cowering/ total defense.
Gaye:  19. 
Jean: 18. PARALYZED til end R5T11!!!
Javert:  14. DELAYING!!!
Björn:  12.
Dorn: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T21:*  BJ advances past his companions and attacks the third creature with a powerful swing of his quarterstaff.  So powerfully does he land his blow, the tribal's head practically explodes like an overripe watermelon, practically bathing Brother Jaume in undead gore!

*Combat Ends ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 22.  _Shield_.  _Gaseous form_.
Brother Jaume:  21. 
Gaye:  19. 
Jean: 18. PARALYZED til end R5T11!!!
Javert:  14. DELAYING!!!
Björn:  12.
Dorn: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*Surprise Round ...

S22:*  G1 steps forward to bite Björn in an unprotected portion of the chest for *3 mod*.
*S21:*  Another person inside (G3) moves to the north of the room.
*S13:*  G2 steps forward and bites Dorn in the upper left leg ... but it only does *1 mod*.

Björn and Dorn, roll Fort saves vs. paralysis (it's not a disease or poison) ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 30.  _Shield_. 
Brother Jaume:  26. 
G1:  22.  (20:20).
G3:  21.  (20:20).
Gaye:  19. 
Jean: 16. 
*  Javert:  15.9. 
Björn:  18.
G2:  13.  (20:20).
Dorn: 12.

----------


## lostsole31

Björn feels all of his voluntary muscles seize up and he is now paralyzed in place.*Spoiler: Paralysis =*
Show

This is not actual "medical" or "plastic" paralysis wherein you lose control over your voluntary muscles and you fall on the ground like a limp fish.  This is "fantasy" paralysis where you are frozen in place. I am sure you knew that, but I wanted you to know.  Also, you can't speak, even grunt, or roll your eyes about.  All you can do is strictly mental actions.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T30:*  Nadya casts a spell that looks familiar because Gaye has used it.  From her finger shoots out a beam of soft light that is "fired" at G1 (but woefully misses).

*R1T26:* Brother Jaume, Björn is paralyzed.  But with his armor and large size, he will not be easy to just scooch out of the way safely (if you had a mind to do that).  You see two ghouls attacking the front line (you don't see G3, so don't react with that knowledge).  What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 30.  _Shield_. 
Brother Jaume:  26. 
G1:  22.  (20:20).
G3:  21.  (20:20).
Gaye:  19. 
Jean: 16. 
*  Javert:  15.9. 
Björn:  18.  PARALYZED til beginning R5T22!!!
G2:  13.  (20:20).
Dorn: 12.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T26:* Gaye! Remember your scroll to remove paralysis," Brother Jaume calls. BJ then brandishes his holy symbol towards the two ghouls he can see. Leave them alone! he shouts at the undead fiends as he lets loose with holy energy, catching both ghouls by surprise.

*R1T22:*  G1 hisses with a wail and runs northwards out of Brother Jaume's view.

*R1T19:*  Gaye moves behind Dorn, through where Björn is standing, and around to try and come around the back of G2.  She fails and the G2 bites her in the left hand for *5*, but she continues to just NE of it, and stabs it in the belly for *9*.  *"There's a third in here .... threatening an unconscious prisoner strapped to an upright bed on the wall!"* she shouts.

*R1T16/15.9:* Jean, what do you do?  What do you tell Javert to do?  You sort of see a third ghoul inside that is looking at the group, threatening to kill a malnourished man strapped to a bed against the north wall.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 30.  _Shield_. 
Brother Jaume:  26. 
G1:  22.  (20:20).  PANICKED til end R11T22!!!
G3:  21.  (20:20).  Total defense!
Gaye:  19. 
Jean: 16. 
*  Javert:  15.9. 
Björn:  18.  PARALYZED til beginning R5T22!!!
G2:  13.  (11:20). PANICKED til end R11T22!!!
Dorn: 12.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T16/15.9:*  While the ghoul in the doorway is busy with Gaye, Jean bolts past  it as well with his scimitar held high. He lunges at the ghoul  threatening the man and brings his scimitar down in a glittering slash, but G3 was prepped with total defense and bats away the blade. _Javert, help me!_ 

Javert follows in and pecks at G3 (missing).

*R1T14:*  Björn is paralyzed...*Spoiler*
Show

Mental actions only.  I will consider you delaying unless you can think of something useful to do that is a strictly mental action.

*R1T13:*  G2 withdraws to the southeast.

*R1T12:* Dorn, what do you do?

Nadya on deck, Brother Jaume in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 30.  _Shield_. 
Brother Jaume:  26. 
G1:  22.  (20:20).  PANICKED til end R11T22!!!
G3:  21.  (11:20).  Total defense!
Gaye:  19. 
Jean: 16. 
*  Javert:  15.9. 
Björn:  14.  PARALYZED til beginning R5T22!!!
G2:  13.  (11:20). PANICKED til end R11T22!!!
Dorn: 12.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T12:* Dorn moves past Gaye and tries to slam the threatening ghoul with his hammer, but it is deflected by a double-claw swipe.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T30:*  Nadya begins to fly - not with any sense of concentration, but almost as relaxed as a normal combat hustle on the ground from any of you - and is at 10' height (ceiling height here is 15').  She casts a spell and the little burst of positive energy hits the floor, the wall, the ceiling near her, and then near her eye - almost blinding her.

*R2T26:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

G1 (panicked) on deck, G3 (currently total defense) in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 30.  _Shield_. 
Brother Jaume:  26. 
G1:  22.  (20:20).  PANICKED til end R11T22!!!
G3:  21.  (11:20).  Total defense!
Gaye:  19. 
Jean: 16. 
*  Javert:  15.9. 
Björn:  14.  PARALYZED til beginning R5T22!!!
G2:  13.  (11:20). PANICKED til end R11T22!!!
Dorn: 12.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T26:* Brother Jaume moves in and just barely squeezes past Dorn and the cage ... with a human corpse inside ... to get to position between the two Tribals.  The cleric/ monk then thrusts forward with his quarterstaff threateningly but is easily rebuffed.

*R2T22:*  G1 begins cowering (and using total defense).

*R2T21:*  G3 steps against the wall, and threatens the man strapped to the upright bed there.  "One more move, and I gives him another smile - all bright crimson-like."

*R2T19:*  Gaye delays ...

*R2T16/15.9:* Jean, what do you do? What do you have Javert do?

Björn (paralyzed) on deck, G2 (panicked) in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 30.  _Shield_. 
Brother Jaume:  26. 
G1:  22.  (20:20).  PANICKED til end R11T22!!!  Total defense!!
G3:  21.  (11:20).  READIED action. 
Gaye:  19. 
Jean: 16. 
*  Javert:  15.9. 
Björn:  14.  PARALYZED til beginning R5T22!!!
G2:  13.  (11:20). PANICKED til end R11T22!!!
Dorn: 12.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T16/15.9:*  Jean, not sure what to do with this hostage situation, delays (having Javert do the same) ...  

*R2T14-13:*   Björn is paralyzed, and G2 is panicked and cowering.

*R2T12:* Dorn, what do you do?

Nadya on deck, Brother Jaume in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 30.  _Shield_. 
Brother Jaume:  26. 
G1:  22.  (20:20).  PANICKED til end R11T22!!!  Total defense!!
G3:  21.  (11:20).  READIED action. 
Gaye:  19. 
Jean: 16. 
*  Javert:  15.9. 
Björn:  14.  PARALYZED til beginning R5T22!!!
G2:  13.  (11:20). PANICKED til end R11T22!!!
Dorn: 12.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T12:* *"Mighty Dwarffather,"* begins Dorn in a prayer while staring down the ghoul, *"our  mission is to protect the innocent.  As I strike down this evil before  me, please protect his poor hostage from being harried on his way to the  afterlife he has deserved, and accept your humble servant's ardent  belief that the best defense is a good offense!"*

*SWISH! SWISH* As he engages the ghoul (unsuccessfully), he shouts, *"Jean, get him!"*

*R2T11:*  To show he means business, the ghoul bites off one of the man's fingers, and the man goes totally unconscious.  "Care to try that again? It'll be his neck next time."

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T30:* "You dummy," says Nadya as she flies forward, no somewhat above the ghoul, "he's just another mouth we have to feed.  You're doing the work for us." She casts _disrupt undead_ and misses.

*R3T26:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

G1 (panicking, cowering) on deck, Gaye in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 30.  _Shield_. 
Brother Jaume:  26. 
G1:  22.  (20:20).  PANICKED til end R11T22!!!  Total defense!!
Gaye:  19. 
Jean: 16. 
*  Javert:  15.9. 
Björn:  14.  PARALYZED til beginning R5T22!!!
G2:  13.  (11:20). PANICKED til end R11T22!!!
Dorn: 12.
G3: 11.  (11:20).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T27:* Jean was half-waiting for Dorn's prayer to take effect, mentally  urging Javert to skulk around the ghoul's back, when the priest lunged  for it. Jean crosses where Javert is towards the northern wall, and is bitten for his troubles in his right upper arm for *3*.

Jean, roll a Fort save ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 30.  _Shield_. 
Brother Jaume:  26. 
G1:  22.  (20:20).  PANICKED til end R11T22!!!  Total defense!!
Gaye:  19. 
Jean: 16.  DISEASED: Ghoul fever, incubating; will manifest tomorrow.
*  Javert:  15.9. 
Björn:  14.  PARALYZED til beginning R5T22!!!
G2:  13.  (11:20). PANICKED til end R11T22!!!
Dorn: 12.
G3: 11.  (11:20).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T27-26.9 (Cont'd):* Jean flinches away from the ghoul's bit and tries to force his stiffening limbs to keep moving, succeeding rather easily.  He gets to the north wall and raises his scimitar in readiness to strike, waiting for something.  Javert flies freely over to the other side of the ghoul from his master, and then Jean attacks, cutting down the ghoul.  Javert turns to the cowering ghoul and pecks at its skull for *4*.

*R3T26:*  Brother Jaume's face darkens as he looks to the destroyed ghoul, "The protection of the group outweighs the needs of the individual."  He then turns his attention to the cowering ghoul in the corner but misses on the first, and then nails him for *13* on the second.*Spoiler: Brother Jaume*
Show

Okay, you need to refer to the map before you attempt to use enlarge.  Even before Javert came over to his current spot, you would have been unable to use enlarge.  You need a clear 10' area (2 x 2 squares, as well as vertically) to be able to grow.  Allies do not automatically get pushed out, enemies definitely don't get pushed out, and you don't get to rearrange the room ... as in moving the cages as a beneficial by-product of growth.

Still, I like how what you intended to say was more like a sassy-but-dark one-liner to a defeated enemy a la 80s movie since he was dead before you could react to him.  :Small Cool: 


*R3T22:*  G1 continues to cower, protecting itself as best it can.

*R3T19-14:*  Gaye moves into the little gap remaining and her rapier is deflected by a claw.  Björn remains paralyzed.

*R3T13:* G2, no longer threatened, changes direction and races out the open double doors and past Björn.

*R3T12:* Dorn, what do you do?

Nadya on deck, Jean/ Javert in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 30.  _Shield_. 
Jean: 27.  DISEASED: Ghoul fever, incubating; will manifest tomorrow.
*  Javert: 26.9. 
Brother Jaume:  26. 
G1:  22.  (3:20).  PANICKED til end R11T22!!!  Total defense!!
Gaye:  19. 
Björn:  14.  PARALYZED til beginning R5T22!!!
G2:  13.  (11:20). PANICKED til end R11T22!!!
Dorn: 12.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T12:* Dorn chases that ghoul down and slams him with the hammer, breaking its spine and destroying it.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T30:* Nadya delays ...

*R4T27/26.9:* Jean, what do you do ... order Javert to do?

Brother Jaume on deck, G1 (cowering) in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 30.  _Shield_.  DELAYING!!!
Jean: 27.  DISEASED: Ghoul fever, incubating; will manifest tomorrow.
*  Javert: 26.9. 
Brother Jaume:  26. 
G1:  22.  (3:20).  PANICKED til end R11T22!!!  Total defense!!
Gaye:  19. 
Björn:  14.  PARALYZED til beginning R5T22!!!
Dorn: 12.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T27/26.9:* Javert steps back as Jean steps forward, closing with the remaining ghoul and  tries to put it to end, though it blocks his blade. 
*Spoiler: Jean*
Show

_"Hey, boss!  There's a puppy in this crate over here."_
 
*R4T26:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

G1 (cowering) on deck, Gaye in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 30.  _Shield_.  DELAYING!!!
Jean: 27.  DISEASED: Ghoul fever, incubating; will manifest tomorrow.
*  Javert: 26.9. 
Brother Jaume:  26. 
G1:  22.  (3:20).  PANICKED til end R11T22!!!  Total defense!!
Gaye:  19. 
Björn:  14.  PARALYZED til beginning R5T22!!!
Dorn: 12.

----------


## lostsole31

All of the above happened as posted, except Brother Jaume manages only to say, "Maybe it is a Gray man ..."

The crate flops open and the puppy steps out ... changing from some type of small terrier into a creature that is just as small but hideous in form. It is no bigger than a large terrier (so, size Tiny ... not Small), but it is a stout canine torso atop a slimy mass resembling an earthworm. Disgusting veins dangle from its face.
Everyone ...*Spoiler: Everyone*
Show

I need everyone to make two Will saves.  The first is a SAN check, the second is a fear effect.

Björn, (once you make the rolls above), what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

I have not yet rolled Knowledge checks for anyone (except Bjorn)!!!
Björn:  19.  KNOWLEDGE: He just makes a DC 12, but only if he is unaffected by fear.  Otherwise, he doesn't know what the esipil is.
Jean: 17.  DISEASED: Ghoul fever, incubating; will manifest tomorrow.
*  Javert: 16.9. 
Gaye:  16.
Esipil:  14.
Nadya: 13.  _Shield_. 
Brother Jaume: 9. 
Dorn: 3.

----------


## lostsole31

Brother Jaume, Jean, Björn, and Gaye are all shaken with fear at the fell gaze of the tiny monstrosity.*Spoiler*
Show

As usual, I will apply the adjustment. In the meantime, everyone took 1 or 2 SAN, depending on if they saved or not.  Sorry, Buck, Björn failed his SAN check, else he would take no SAN loss with his Mettle.

*R1T19:*  Björn almost recognized this thing, but the fear is scattering his thoughts. Björn, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

I have not yet rolled Knowledge checks for anyone (except Bjorn)!!!
Björn:  19. SHAKEN til end of Round One!!!
Jean: 17.  DISEASED: Ghoul fever, incubating; will manifest tomorrow. SHAKEN til end of Round One!!!
*  Javert: 16.9. 
Gaye:  16. SHAKEN til end of Round One!!!
Esipil:  14.
Nadya: 13.  _Shield_. 
Brother Jaume: 9. SHAKEN til end of Round One!!!
Dorn: 3.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T19:* Björn shrinks back at first but then surges to attack with his sword, shouting "Die foul beast!" 

With a resounding miss, he curses that luck is not with him, even if the Sheriff is.

*R1T17:* Jean, you are currently shaken.  This loathsome creature has a baleful glare.  What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

I have not yet rolled Knowledge checks for anyone (except Bjorn)!!!
Björn:  19. SHAKEN til end of Round One!!!
Jean: 17.  DISEASED: Ghoul fever, incubating; will manifest tomorrow. SHAKEN til end of Round One!!!
*  Javert: 16.9. 
Gaye:  16. SHAKEN til end of Round One!!!
Esipil:  14.
Nadya: 13.  _Shield_. 
Brother Jaume: 9. SHAKEN til end of Round One!!!
Dorn: 3.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T17:* Jean stumbles in place alongside Björn and drives the point of  his scimitar down, hoping weight and momentum are enough to compensate  for his scattered mind, but he just slams his sword into the ground.  Javert stays in place, delaying ...
*Spoiler: Jean*
Show

When your arm fails, there is always your more powerful mind.  You seem to recall, though you know not where you gained this unholy knowledge, that this thing is a creature from another dimension.  It is a class of monstrosity known as a _sakhil_, and this ... an _esipil_ ... is one of the very weakest of their kind.

The Sakhil are a corruption of a much older race, where that older race sees to guiding the souls to their proper afterlife, the sakhil's prey on those souls.  They are creatures of unremitting evil, being composed of it: a philosophy made corporeal.  As such, it resists mortal weapons except those infused with holiness.  Related to creatures of the afterlife, they are immune to death effects, disease, fear, and poison.  They are also quite resistant to the chill of the grave, the electricity that powers the limbic system, and destructive sonics.

*R1T16:*  Gaye steps over a few feet (under Nadya) and just manages to poke the thing with her rapier, but her fear is such that she doesn't seem to hurt it.

*R1T14:*  The creature moves into Gaye's square and bites at her, but Jean is ready with _spilled salt_.  Not only is his protection not enough, but it crits Gaye in the face (she lunged low on her attack) for *11*.  A slack face overcomes Gaye. The thing then claws at her twice but misses.

*R1T13:*  Nadya shoots a _ray of frost_ at it but misses.

*R1T12:*  Javert comes out of delay and pecks at it, but can't seem to hurt it.

*R1T9:* Brother Jaume, you can act freely as far as what you want to do, but you are afraid of this tiny thing.  It is currently in the same square as Gaye. What do you do?
*Spoiler: Brother Jaume*
Show

You know more about an esipil.  Please read everything I put above in spoilers for Jean.  In addition, you know that while they make unruly companions for evil persons, they enjoy serving those mightier than themselves, taking pride in their masters' power, even if they continue to snap and snarl when given commands.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Björn:  19. SHAKEN til end of Round One!!!
Jean: 17.  DISEASED: Ghoul fever, incubating; will manifest tomorrow. SHAKEN til end of Round One!!!  Will use _spilled salt_ if it attacks!!!
Gaye:  16. CONFUSED til beginning of R2T14!!!
Esipil:  14.
Nadya: 13.  _Shield_. 
Javert: 12.
Brother Jaume: 9. SHAKEN til end of Round One!!!
Dorn: 3.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T9:* This horror is called an Episil! It is not from  our dimension but perhaps from this one. It is evil and resistant to  normal weapons. I call upon Erastil to strengthen my weapon."  

Brother Jaume casts a spell on his staff.

*R1T3:* Dorn, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Björn:  19. SHAKEN til end of Round One!!!
Jean: 17.  DISEASED: Ghoul fever, incubating; will manifest tomorrow. Will use _spilled salt_ if it attacks!!!
Gaye:  16. CONFUSED til beginning of R2T14!!!
Esipil:  14.
Nadya: 13.  _Shield_. 
Javert: 12.
Brother Jaume: 9. _Magic Weapon_ on quarterstaff for 2 minutes.
Dorn: 3.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T3:* As Dorn passes brother Jaume and Jean, he says, *"The people of Ravengro have called me 'St. Dorn the Protector.' Let us see if Torag so finds me worthy to smite evil."*

Once in position he slams the thing with his hammer, but the hammer bounces off of its squishy hide.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...*

*R2T19:*  Björn, you've shaken off the effects of the initial fear.  What do you do?

Jean on deck (still shaken), Gaye in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Björn:  19. 
Jean: 17.  DISEASED: Ghoul fever, incubating; will manifest tomorrow. SHAKEN til beginning of esipil's turn!!!
Gaye:  16. CONFUSED til beginning of R2T14!!!
Esipil:  14.
Nadya: 13.  _Shield_. 
Javert: 12.
Brother Jaume: 9. _Magic Weapon_ on quarterstaff for 2 minutes.  SHAKEN til beginning of esipil's turn!!!
Dorn: 3.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T19:* "Resistant to normal..." The big mans eyes  shift back and forth for a split second in thought and then he drops his  sword, moves to where the thing had been standing, and curls his hand into a fist. Lunging forward, he punches the  creature with the spiked knuckles that have grown as part of his armor.  His fists bounces off of its squishy, worm-dog body.

*R2T17:* Jean, what do you do?  You are still affected by the creature's terrible gaze.  Also, Brother Jaume called this thing ... well, it sounded like "epistle," which is a type of ancient letter often studied by theologians.

Gaye on deck, pupster in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Björn:  19. 
Jean: 17.  DISEASED: Ghoul fever, incubating; will manifest tomorrow. SHAKEN til beginning of esipil's turn!!!
Gaye:  16. CONFUSED til beginning of R2T14!!!
Esipil:  14.
Nadya: 13.  _Shield_. 
Javert: 12.
Brother Jaume: 9. _Magic Weapon_ on quarterstaff for 2 minutes.  SHAKEN til beginning of esipil's turn!!!
Dorn: 3.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T17:* Knowledge buoys the scholar. "_Esipil_, and not just weapons lacking a divine blessing does it resist; cold and tamed lightning will do little to it." But lacking any connection to the divine of his own, Jean can do naught but try and hit the thing again.  Jean hits true against the thing, but only does *3 mod*.  

*R2T16:*  Gaye seems out of sorts, but refocuses and moves a few feet clear of the thing and stabs her rapier.  She is only successful in her strike because now she flanks with Jean, but only does *1 mod*.

*R2T14:*  Jean and Brother Jaume are no longer shaken.  The little monster looks around at everyone.  Jean is still shaken, and now Nadya is as well, but Brother Jaume is now fine.  The thing doesn't move, and doesn't seem to do anything else.

*R2T13:*  Nadya hovers in position.

*R2T12:*  For lack of any other guidance, Javert pecks at the puppy.  It is so bad an attack, that Javert bruises a bone for *1 CON*.

*R2T9:*  Brother Jaume, you no longer fear this creature.  Your quarterstaff is magically charged.  You have no way of getting to a flanking position, but the creature is surrounded.  Two people (Jean and Gaye) managed to do a little bit of damage, which tells you that with your power you might blow through its weapon resistance with pure force.  What do you do?

Dorn on deck, Björn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Björn:  19. 
Jean: 17.  DISEASED: Ghoul fever, incubating; will manifest tomorrow. SHAKEN til beginning of esipil's turn!!!
*  _Leaping spirit stance_.
Gaye:  16. 
Esipil:  14. (29:33).  Used: (1) _mirror image_.
Nadya: 13.  _Shield_. SHAKEN til beginning of esipil's turn!!!
Javert: 12.  Bone bruised for 1 CON.
Brother Jaume: 9. _Magic Weapon_ on quarterstaff for 2 minutes. 
Dorn: 3.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T9:* *TO OBLIVION WITH YOU!*  thunders the enraged big man. He focuses and swings carefully at the diminutive horror with a flurry of blows.   The first shot connects beautifully for 17 mod! The second shot misses, but not for want of trying.

*R2T3:* Dorn, what do you do?

Björn on deck, Jean in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Björn:  19. 
Jean: 17.  DISEASED: Ghoul fever, incubating; will manifest tomorrow. SHAKEN til beginning of esipil's turn!!!
*  _Leaping spirit stance_.
Gaye:  16. 
Esipil:  14. (12:33).  Used: (1) _mirror image_.
Nadya: 13.  _Shield_. SHAKEN til beginning of esipil's turn!!!
Javert: 12.  Bone bruised for 1 CON.
Brother Jaume: 9. _Magic Weapon_ on quarterstaff for 2 minutes. 
Dorn: 3.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T3:* Dorn, flanking with Javert, brings an onslaught.  The first hammer strike bounces off of its wormy body, but the second attack clocks the thing in the head for *16*, dropping it.  

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T19:* Björn, do you do anything, or drop out of initiative?

Jean on deck, Gaye in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Björn:  19. 
Jean: 17.  DISEASED: Ghoul fever, incubating; will manifest tomorrow. SHAKEN til beginning of esipil's turn!!!
*  _Leaping spirit stance_.
Gaye:  16. 
Esipil:  14. (-4:33).  Used: (1) _mirror image_.
Nadya: 13.  _Shield_. SHAKEN til beginning of esipil's turn!!!
Javert: 12.  Bone bruised for 1 CON.
Brother Jaume: 9. _Magic Weapon_ on quarterstaff for 2 minutes. 
Dorn: 3.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T22:*  Gaye moves into the gap between Bangs and Maeni, rapier in hand.

*R1T20:* Bangs, what do you do?  Both northern doors are open.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Gaye: 22.
Bangs: 20.
Haru: 18.
Zoo: 17.  Small dog form (claws, darkvision) - concentration!
Corbin: 14.
AO1: 14.
Maeni: 10.
Björn: 7.
AO2: 5.
Flair: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T20:* "Who's there?" Bangs shouts as he sees the  door down the hall open from within. Bangs focuses on his power and  raises an earthen berm before the doorway to block the unknown entity.

*R1T18:* Haru, you are the only person who - because of space - is still in the administrator's office.  Do you do anything, or delay?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Gaye: 22.
Bangs: 20.
Haru: 18.
Zoo: 17.  Small dog form (claws, darkvision) - concentration!
Corbin: 14.
AO1: 14.
Maeni: 10.
Björn: 7.
AO2: 5.
Flair: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

Haru delays ...

*R1T17:* Zoo you are currently concentrating on small dog form (claws, darkvision).  What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Gaye: 22.
Bangs: 20.
Haru: 18. DELAYING!!!
Zoo: 17.  Small dog form (claws, darkvision) - concentration!
Corbin: 14.
AO1: 14.
Maeni: 10.
Björn: 7.
AO2: 5.
Flair: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T17:* Zoo ceases concentration on his canine shape and calls forth a patch of grabbing ivy vines to the north-east of AO1. "Drop your weapon. We don't want to fight, but we're damn good at it!" 

*R1T14:* Corbin, weirdness abounds.  I'm pretty sure you've never seen Zoo do more than change shape, but this guy and Bangs are like druids, practically.  A berm of ice blocks the opening to the east, and just inside the room where you see here, there is a field of grasping ivy plants.  What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Gaye: 22.
Bangs: 20.
Haru: 18. DELAYING!!!
Zoo: 17. Concentrating on _entangle_ effect on ivy.
Corbin: 14.
AO1: 14.
Maeni: 10.
Björn: 7.
AO2: 5.
Flair: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T13:* AO1 swings his crowbar at Björn, but the writhing ivy makes things difficult.  AO1 then (unhindered by the vines) moves out of sight further into the room towards the east.  

*R1T10:* Maeni, you are well back in the line.  What do you do?

Corbin, AO1 showed aggressive action and you are delaying? Do you do anything now?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Gaye: 22.
Bangs: 20.
Haru: 18. DELAYING!!!
Zoo: 17. Concentrating on _entangle_ effect on ivy.
Corbin: 14.  DELAYING!!!
AO1: 13.  Directly behind AO2.
Maeni: 10.
Björn: 7.
AO2: 5.
Flair: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T10:* With a low rumbling voice, Maeni utters some words as her scales glitters for a second, while you all feel invigorated. "That's the best I can do from here, make it count!"  
*Spoiler: ALCON*
Show

Remember, I am the one who adds the bonus in ... please don't add it into your rolls.

*R1T7:* Björn, Maeni's spell is making you feel pretty good, but your target is no longer in view, and a 10' x 10' field of writhing ivy is in front of you.  What do you do?

Corbin delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_, +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects.
Gaye: 22.
Bangs: 20.
Haru: 18. DELAYING!!!
Zoo: 17. Concentrating on _entangle_ effect on ivy.
Corbin: 14.  DELAYING!!!
AO1: 13.  Directly behind AO2.
Maeni: 10.
Björn: 7.
AO2: 5.
Flair: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T7:* Readying his shield, Björn steps forward into the room looking for his prey.  As soon as he steps in, he finds the ivy easily wraps around his ankles and shins and he is entangled and unable to move further.*Spoiler: Björn*
Show

Good call readying the shield.  You are entangled. Though that normally allows you to move, the nature of Zoo's magic is such that you are rooted (pun intended) to the spot.  You are not paralyzed though, and you can still do actions you can perform in place (other than moving your legs about).

*R1T5:*  Bangs' temporary berm is smashed down by another yellow-robed man who then enters the hallway and engages Corbin.

Corbin, you are now being threatened, and you are delaying. Do you act?

*R1T4:* Flair, do you do anything?

Gaye on deck, Bangs in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_, +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects.
Gaye: 22.
Bangs: 20.
Haru: 18. DELAYING!!!
Zoo: 17. Concentrating on _entangle_ effect on ivy.
Corbin: 14.  DELAYING!!!
AO1: 13.  Directly behind AO2.
Maeni: 10.
Björn: 7. Shield & sword.
AO2: 5.
Flair: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T4:* Flair pulls the crossbow to his shoulder and takes careful aim, though he doesn't loose his shot. He senses a greater awareness of the area than normal, but he still finds his aim frustrated by AO2's proximity to the clawed tengu.
*Spoiler: Flair*
Show

You have to be a 6th-level brawler to be able to get two feats from martial flexibility at the same time.  You currently have Point Blank Shot, but not Precise Shot.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T22:* Gaye moves forward to where Björn was previously, and moving right into the room where he is stuck now.  She didn't know quite what to expect, and now she is stuck as well.  *"Dammit, Zoo! Drop your ivy!"*

*R2T20:* Bangs, your berm - though now destroyed - did its job.  Had it not been there, AO2 would not have wasted time with it and could have attacked Corbin sooner.  What do you do?

Corbin, you are now being threatened, and you are delaying. Do you act?  Haru, you are also delaying...

Zoo on deck, AO1 in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_, +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects.
Gaye: 22. Entangled by ivy.
Bangs: 20.
Haru: 18. DELAYING!!!
Zoo: 17. Concentrating on _entangle_ effect on ivy.
Corbin: 14.  DELAYING!!!
AO1: 13.  Directly behind AO2.
Maeni: 10.
Björn: 7. Shield & sword. Entangled by ivy.
AO2: 5.
Flair: 4.  Martial Flexibility (Point Blank Shot) til begining R11T4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T20:* Seeing Corbin engaged in melee with another of those yellow robed  attackers, Bangs does not hesitate to bestow Corbin with extra vitality.  Corbin feels his heart pumping and his limbs energized (though he doesn't know why), perhaps as an outgrowth of Maeni's spell.

*R2T19:* Getting tired of weirdos with improvised weapons beating him up, Corbin lashes out with beak and claws!  Corbin pecks deep into the man's right shoulder for *6*, misses with a claw, but then gets the other claw into the man's chest for *7*.  A sort of madness keeps the man on his feet, though.

Haru, you are delaying, do you do anything?

*R2T17:* Zoo, you aren't really being helpful right now with the ivy.  The robed man easily got out of it, but two party members are entangled.  What do you do?

AO1 (location unknown) on deck, Maeni in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_, +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects.
Gaye: 22. Entangled by ivy.
Bangs: 20.
Corbin: 19. _Vigor_ lasts 2 minutes.
Haru: 18. DELAYING!!!
Zoo: 17. Concentrating on _entangle_ effect on ivy.
AO1: 13.  (24:24). Directly behind AO2.
Maeni: 10.
Björn: 7. Shield & sword. Entangled by ivy.
AO2: 5. (11:24).
Flair: 4.  Martial Flexibility (Point Blank Shot) til begining R11T4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T17:* "Well fine." Zoo grumbles as he ceases concentration on animating the vines. He takes on arm-dog's shape (green smoke briefly puffing all around him) and slips by Flair to end up to the east of Björn.  

*R2T16:* Haru sees his chance to join the fray and moves into the hallway between  Maeni and Bangs, and performs the necessary gestures and very obviously  magical grunts to conjure up a small ball of powerful wind, which he  proceeds to throw at the enemy, hoping to topple it over with the sheer  force.  It's a nearly impossible shot, and if it weren't for Maeni's spell, Haru would've missed.  As it was, the air-ball just manages to hit the man in the lower left arm for *6 NL*, and throwing him to the ground.

*R2T13:*  For those that can see into the room, AO1 jumps out and surprises Gaye, but somehow she manages to block the poorly swung crowbar.

*R2T10:* Maeni, you hear the sounds of battle in the room, so the party is fighting at two locations - the room and the hall.  What do you do?

Björn on deck, AO2 (prone) in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_, +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects.
Gaye: 22. 
Bangs: 20.
Corbin: 19. _Vigor_ lasts 2 minutes.
Zoo: 17. Animalistic Transformation: Small Dog form (with claws), darkvision 60', scent.
Haru: 16.
AO1: 13.  (24:24). Directly behind AO2.
Maeni: 10.
Björn: 7. Shield & sword. 
 AO2: 5. (11:24, 6 NL).  PRONE!!!
Flair: 4.  Martial Flexibility (Point Blank Shot) til begining R11T4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T10:* With few options in the current situation, Maeni casts _guidance_ on the nearest person [Haru].  Haru, you feel a portion of your mind tapped into some precognitive sense.*Spoiler: Haru*
Show

You have _guidance_.

*R2T7:* Björn, you are currently wielding longsword and shield. You would have to take a 5' move to get to the closest, yellow-robed man.  What do you do?

AO2 (prone) on deck (literally), Flair (with point blank shot) in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_, +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects.
Gaye: 22. 
Bangs: 20.
Corbin: 19. _Vigor_ lasts 2 minutes.
Zoo: 17. Animalistic Transformation: Small Dog form (with claws), darkvision 60', scent.
Haru: 16.  _Guidance_ til beginning R12T10.
AO1: 13.  (24:24). Directly behind AO2.
Maeni: 10.
Björn: 7. Shield & sword. 
 AO2: 5. (11:24, 6 NL).  PRONE!!!
Flair: 4.  Martial Flexibility (Point Blank Shot) til begining R11T4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T7:* Björn will raise his sword high and bellow a challenge while moving quickly towards the yellow-robed man. He swings wide as Björn tries to bodycheck him, but the man stands his ground.*Spoiler: Overrun*
Show

An overrun is a full standard action, which replaces the standard action you would take for an attack.  You are not able to overrun AND attack (without special training that you do not have).

*R2T5:*  AO2 tries to get up, and Corbin pecks at him, but almost pinches a nerve. AO2 smashes down on Corbin's right foot for *9* with his crowbar, but Corbin doesn't really show it (courtesy of some unknown in_vigor_ating effect).

*R2T4:* Flair, what do you do? 

Gaye on deck, Bangs in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_, +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects.
Gaye: 22. 
Bangs: 20.
Corbin: 19. _Vigor_ lasts 2 minutes. AOO used.
Zoo: 17. Animalistic Transformation: Small Dog form (with claws), darkvision 60', scent.
Haru: 16.  _Guidance_ til beginning R12T10.
AO1: 13.  (24:24). Directly behind AO2.
Maeni: 10.
Björn: 7. Shield & sword. 
 AO2: 5. (11:24, 6 NL). 
Flair: 4.  Martial Flexibility (Point Blank Shot) til begining R11T4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T4:* Flair fires at the guy attacking Corbin, with the bolt going well overhead and sinking in the door at the end of the hallway. He briefly considers trying to   slide behind him, but he decided against it; a maneuver like that would   have been tricky enough without Corbin in between them, so the   likelihood of pulling it off was below accepted parameters. He reloads his crossbow.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T22:* Annoyed by this guy, Gaye sidesteps to the NE to open AO1 up to more of her friends. She defensively casts a spell (successfully), with a dark nimbus forming around her off-hand, and tries to touch the man (unsuccessfully).*Spoiler:  Björn, Zoo*
Show

She cast, and is still holding, _inflict light wounds_.

*R3T20:* Bangs attempts to shoot through the crowd with a blast of needle-like earth and stone aimed at the yellow robed enemy, but misses.

*R3T19:* Corbin, what do you do?

Zoo on deck, Haru (with _guidance_) in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_, +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects.
Gaye: 22. Currently holding _inflict light wounds_.
Bangs: 20.
Corbin: 19. _Vigor_ lasts 2 minutes. AOO used.
Zoo: 17. Animalistic Transformation: Small Dog form (with claws), darkvision 60', scent.
Haru: 16.  _Guidance_ til beginning R12T10.
AO1: 13.  (24:24). 
Maeni: 10.
Björn: 7. Shield & sword. 
 AO2: 5. (11:24, 6 NL). 
Flair: 4.  Martial Flexibility (Point Blank Shot) til begining R11T4. Loaded.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T19:* Shaking off the strike and the oddly sudden defect with his beak, he keeps up his assault on the crowbar wielding maniac. His beak misses fully, his claw almost penetrates the padded armor the man wears under his armor, but the second claw finally meets success as Corbin scores along the man's chest for *5*, staggering the man.

*R3T17:* Zoo, what do you do?

Haru (w/ guidance) on deck, AO1 in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_, +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects.
Gaye: 22. Currently holding _inflict light wounds_.
Bangs: 20.
Corbin: 19. _Vigor_ lasts 2 minutes. AOO used.
Zoo: 17. Animalistic Transformation: Small Dog form (with claws), darkvision 60', scent.
Haru: 16.  _Guidance_ til beginning R12T10.
AO1: 13.  (24:24). 
Maeni: 10.
Björn: 7. Shield & sword. 
 AO2: 5. (6:24, 6 NL). STAGGERED!!!
Flair: 4.  Martial Flexibility (Point Blank Shot) til begining R11T4. Loaded.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T17:* Zoo steps closer and attacks in full force, wishing the whole time that the man would just surrender.  Boo probes with a nipping bite, he then overextends with his claw for a tiring attack.  With his next claw and hoof, he only catches the robe, but his final hoof strikes down on the man's upper right arm with a terrible bruise for *5 real + 6 NL*!

*R3T16:* Haru, what do you do?

AO1 on deck, Maeni in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_, +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects.
Gaye: 22. Currently holding _inflict light wounds_.
Bangs: 20.
Corbin: 19. _Vigor_ lasts 2 minutes. AOO used.
Zoo: 17. Animalistic Transformation: Medium Dog form (with claws), hooves, darkvision 60', scent.
*  FATIGUED by fumble.  DC 20 Heal check to remove.  Note that there is NOTHING about normal rest that should heal this.
Haru: 16.  _Guidance_ til beginning R12T10.
AO1: 13.  (19:24, 6 NL). 
Maeni: 10.
Björn: 7. Shield & sword. 
 AO2: 5. (6:24, 6 NL). STAGGERED!!!
Flair: 4.  Martial Flexibility (Point Blank Shot) til begining R11T4. Loaded.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T16:* Haru will close in on the combat and launch another blast into the same target, but misses.

*R3T13:*  AO1 hits Zoo with his crowbar for *6*, then repositions away from Zoo and Björn.

*R3T10:* Maeni, you are 30' from the only opponent you can see - AO2, who is staggered and barely standing. What do you do?

Björn on deck, AO2 (staggered) in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_, +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects.
Gaye: 22. Currently holding _inflict light wounds_.
Bangs: 20.
Corbin: 19. _Vigor_ lasts 2 minutes. AOO used.
Zoo: 17. Animalistic Transformation: Medium Dog form (with claws), hooves, darkvision 60', scent.
*  FATIGUED by fumble.  DC 20 Heal check to remove.  Note that there is NOTHING about normal rest that should heal this.
Haru: 16.  _Guidance_ til beginning R12T10.
AO1: 13.  (19:24, 6 NL). 
Maeni: 10.
Björn: 7. Shield & sword. 
 AO2: 5. (6:24, 6 NL). STAGGERED!!!
Flair: 4.  Martial Flexibility (Point Blank Shot) til begining R11T4. Loaded.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T10:* Maeni prefers to see what the creature will be doing before taking action  

*R3T7:* Björn steps to the left of Gaye and attacks with his sword, hitting deep into the man's left shoulder for *23*, dropping him.

*R3T5:*  With difficulty, AO2 attacks Corbin, hitting the birdman in the chest for *5*.

*R3T4:* Flair, what do you do?

Gaye on deck, Bangs in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_, +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects.
Gaye: 22. Currently holding _inflict light wounds_.
Bangs: 20.
Corbin: 19. 
Zoo: 17. Animalistic Transformation: Medium Dog form (with claws), hooves, darkvision 60', scent.
*  FATIGUED by fumble.  DC 20 Heal check to remove.  Note that there is NOTHING about normal rest that should heal this.
Haru: 16.  _Guidance_ til beginning R12T10.
 AO1: 13.  (-4:24, 6 NL).
Maeni: 10. DELAYING!!!
Björn: 7. Shield & sword. 
 AO2: 5. (6:24, 6 NL). STAGGERED!!!
Flair: 4.  Martial Flexibility (Point Blank Shot) til begining R11T4. Loaded.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T4:* Flair takes another shot before heading north. If this angle wasn't working, maybe the reverse would work better.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T22:*  Gaye passes Flair and heads out into the hallway to flank the failing enemy.  She tries to touch him with the spell that's still on her inky-outlined hands but misses.

*R4T20:* Bangs, you notice that the protection you placed on Corbin failed when he got hit last time as Corbin shows most of that hit.  What do you do?

Corbin on deck, Zoo in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_, +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects.
Gaye: 22. Currently holding _inflict light wounds_.
Bangs: 20.
Corbin: 19. 
Zoo: 17. Animalistic Transformation: Medium Dog form (with claws), hooves, darkvision 60', scent.
*  FATIGUED by fumble.  DC 20 Heal check to remove.  Note that there is NOTHING about normal rest that should heal this.
Haru: 16.  _Guidance_ til beginning R12T10.
 AO1: 13.  (-4:24, 6 NL).
Maeni: 10. DELAYING!!!
Björn: 7. Shield & sword. 
 AO2: 5. (6:24, 6 NL). STAGGERED!!!
Flair: 4.  Martial Flexibility (Point Blank Shot) til begining R11T4. Loaded.

----------


## lostsole31

[QUOTE=lostsole31;23324130]*R3T4:* Flair takes another shot before heading north. If this angle wasn't working, maybe the reverse would work better.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T22:*  Gaye passes Flair and heads out into the hallway to flank the failing enemy.  She tries to touch him with the spell that's still on her inky-outlined hands but misses.

*R4T20:* Realizing that this battle is almost over, Bangs stops prioritizing  damage and decides to attempt to snag a little extra power. He  disconnects Meani from the collective, and reaches out toward the downed staggered  foe. However, the insanity of the man acts as an effective bulwark in blocking Bangs.

*R4T19:* Corbin, the man in front of you is not only on the ropes ... but with Gaye you are now flanking him! What do you do?

Zoo on deck, Haru (with _guidance_) in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_, +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects.
Gaye: 22. Currently holding _inflict light wounds_.
Bangs: 20.  
*  Collective with all but Haru and Maeni.
Corbin: 19. 
Zoo: 17. Animalistic Transformation: Medium Dog form (with claws), hooves, darkvision 60', scent.
*  FATIGUED by fumble.  DC 20 Heal check to remove.  Note that there is NOTHING about normal rest that should heal this.
Haru: 16.  _Guidance_ til beginning R12T10.
 AO1: 13.  (-4:24, 6 NL).
Maeni: 10. DELAYING!!!
Björn: 7. Shield & sword. 
 AO2: 5. (6:24, 6 NL). STAGGERED!!!
Flair: 4.  Martial Flexibility (Point Blank Shot) til begining R11T4. Loaded.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T20:* Realizing that this battle is almost over, Bangs stops  prioritizing  damage and decides to attempt to snag a little extra  power. He  disconnects Meani from the collective, and reaches out toward  the downed staggered  foe. However, the insanity of the man acts as an effective bulwark in blocking Bangs.

*R4T19:* Corbin tries to use the newfound distraction to  it's fullest, aiming his sharp talons at his opponents vital areas. He  claws into the man's upper right arm for *8*,  digs his claws into the man's groin for another *8*, and once he is on the ground pecks him in the belly for *8* again.

*R4T17:* Zoo blinks in shock of the strength of his new ally, very glad that they're on the same side. Having no target at present, Zoo moves to the hallway and assesses the  situation. He drops out of his dog form when he sees that man has fallen as well.

*R4T16:* Haru, you don't know what's happening in the room, but the man out in the hallway is down.  What do you do?

Björn on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_, +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects.
Gaye: 22. Currently holding _inflict light wounds_.
Bangs: 20.  
*  Collective with all but Haru and Maeni.
Corbin: 19. 
Zoo: 17. Animalistic Transformation: Medium Dog form (with claws), hooves, darkvision 60', scent.
*  FATIGUED by fumble.  DC 20 Heal check to remove.  Note that there is NOTHING about normal rest that should heal this.
Haru: 16.  _Guidance_ til beginning R12T10.
 AO1: 13.  (-4:24, 6 NL).
Maeni: 10. DELAYING!!!
Björn: 7. Shield & sword. 
Flair: 4.  Martial Flexibility (Point Blank Shot) til begining R11T4. Loaded.

DEAD: AO2.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T16:* Haru follows into the room, only aware that there is combat in there,  and assesses the situation in there, but takes his sweet time assessing  the situation when he arrives.  

*R4T7:* Björn will shout, "The foe is down in here!" as he moves towards the door where Gaye went.  At the doorway outside, he sees the foe outside is down as well.

*R4T4:* Flair, what do you do?

Gaye on deck, Bangs in the hole (action posted, yet to occur), Maeni delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_, +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects.
Gaye: 22. Currently holding _inflict light wounds_.
Bangs: 20.  
*  Collective with all but Haru and Maeni.
Corbin: 19. 
Zoo: 17. Animalistic Transformation: Medium Dog form (with claws), hooves, darkvision 60', scent.
*  FATIGUED by fumble.  DC 20 Heal check to remove.  Note that there is NOTHING about normal rest that should heal this.
Haru: 16.  _Guidance_ til beginning R12T10.
 AO1: 13.  (-4:24, 6 NL).  STABLE!!!
Maeni: 10. DELAYING!!!
Björn: 7. Shield & sword. 
Flair: 4.  Martial Flexibility (Point Blank Shot) til begining R11T4. Loaded.

DEAD: AO2.

----------


## lostsole31

No matter how many times and how hard you get ready at the door, it seems that those on the other sides of these doors seem to be quicker and stealthier than you can manage.  As Corbin opens the door and hops to the side, a woman in the same greasy yellow robes as the others you've fought is behind the door with a broken off piece of wood, and swings at Björn, clonking off his armor.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T22:* Corbin, what do you do? If you attack her, she has cover from the doorway.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Corbin: 22.
Gaye: 21. 
Björn: 19. Shield and sword.
Zoo: 16. 
Haru: 17. 
AO2:  9.
Bangs: 6.  
*  Collective with all but Haru and Maeni.
Maeni: 6. 
Flair: 3. Loaded.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T22:*  							Corbin is momentarily startled before jumping into the fray with claws and beak.  He manages to get a claw around the corner to graze the woman's belly for *4*.

*R1T21:*  Gaye rushes forward, and as she goes to pass the door to move northwards she successfully ducks out of the way of any hit. She gets behind Flair and looks forward to get a sense of things.

*R1T19:* Björn, a lone cultist in front of you with a makeshift weapon. You have shield and sword ready.  What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Corbin: 22.
Gaye: 21. 
Björn: 19. Shield and sword.
Zoo: 16. 
Haru: 17. 
AO2:  9. (20:24).
Bangs: 6.  
*  Collective with all but Haru and Maeni.
Maeni: 6. Let Maeni know that she does NOT recognize the sigil.
Flair: 3. Loaded.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T19:* Björn bellows "Surrender!!!" and lunges with his sword and hitting her in the left upper leg for *16*!  She screams terribly.  

*R1T16:* Zoo, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Corbin: 22.
Gaye: 21. 
Björn: 19. Shield and sword.
Zoo: 16. 
Haru: 17. 
AO2:  9. (4:24).
Bangs: 6.  
*  Collective with all but Haru and Maeni.
Maeni: 6. Let Maeni know that she does NOT recognize the sigil.
Flair: 3. Loaded.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T16:* Zoo extends his claws and swipes at woman trying to subdue her, slashing her along the side of the chest for *9 NL*.  This is enough to drop her.

*Combat Ends ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Corbin: 22.
Gaye: 21. 
Björn: 19. Shield and sword.
Zoo: 16. 
Haru: 17. 
AO2:  9. (4:24, 9 NL).
Bangs: 6.  
*  Collective with all but Haru and Maeni.
Maeni: 6. Let Maeni know that she does NOT recognize the sigil.
Flair: 3. Loaded.

----------


## lostsole31

Maeni gives the woman *6 healing*.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Corbin: 22.
Gaye: 21. 
Björn: 19. Shield and sword.
Zoo: 16. 
Haru: 17. 
AO2:  9. (10:24, 9 NL).
Bangs: 6.  
*  Collective with all but Haru and Maeni.
Maeni: 6. Let Maeni know that she does NOT recognize the sigil.
Flair: 3. Loaded.

----------


## lostsole31

*"We already divvied out the stores  of medicine we got when our 'previous' group got all the loot from  Adminisrator Losandro's office,"* says Gaye. *"Most  of those medicines were given to Winter's staff for the patients. Oh,  by the way, that just reminded me ... all of you 'new folks' haven't  taken time to go through some of the weird stuff we found, possible  clues, in the Administrator's Office.  Remind me when we get back to the  chapel.

"In the meantime,"* she says, stepping up to the doorway (and therefore requiring Björn and everyone else to step back), *"I  can hit it with positive energy.  That should, if I disrupt it enough,  get rid of the creepy haunt and allow us to go look for the body."*

*S10: * She casts CLW, and reaches out and touches the bloody wall, doing *11 positive energy* damage (her max).

*End Surprise Round, Begin Round 1 ...

R1T27:* Corbin, what do you do?*Spoiler*
Show

If you haven't seen the Email I sent you, do so now.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Corbin: 27.
Haru:  22.
Haunt:  20.  (2:13).
Jens:  19.
Zoo:  17.
Flair: 16.
Gaye: 10.
Björn: 7.
Maeni: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T27:* "So uh, can anything else hurt it? Can it hurt us? This is uh... far outside my experience."  He readies and loads the borrowed crossbow, casting nervous glances up  and down the corridor. He starts shifting from foot to foot, preparing  for an attack from anywhere.

*R1T22:* Haru, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Corbin: 27.
Haru:  22.
Haunt:  20.  (2:13).
Jens:  19.
Zoo:  17.
Flair: 16.
Gaye: 10.
Björn: 7.
Maeni: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

Haru destroys the haunt, but Björn, Corbin, and Zoo all contract filth fever ... ALL rolled a natural '1' on their save vs. disease.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Corbin: 27. FILTH FEVER onset in 3 days!!!
Haru:  22.
Jens:  19.
Zoo:  17. FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Flair: 16.
Gaye: 10.
Björn: 7.  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Maeni: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*Begin Round One ...

R1T26:* The child's voice is heard again, this time closer, and this time much more desperate and pleading. "Brenton?! Wake up, Brenton!" sobs the child's voice along with the faintest sound of other, almost-distant or faint, sobs and whimpers. Something reaches upwards through the darkness to hit Björn in the neck for *2*. Björn has to catch his breath from the surprise of the strike. Then, something reaches up and touches him on the left shoulder quickly.  That doesn't hurt, or even impact like the other, but this time Björn feels strange - he can breath, but not a whimper passes his lips.  Meanwhile, for those who might know Björn, his voice now seems to be added to the aura of whimpers and cries that are strangely heard.*Spoiler: Björn*
Show

You can make no verbal noise ... not a whimper, whisper, not even a rasp .. it doesn't matter if it is a sound that doesn't require vocal chords, your voice can issue no sound.

*R1T21:* Flair, you don't quite see what happened, and you don't hear the sobbing sounds either (only the child's initial voice), but it does seem like Björn got streck in the neck lightly by something.  What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Debis Lieklan: 26.
Flair: 21.
Gaye: 19.
Corbin: 16. FILTH FEVER onset in 3 days!!!
Björn: 15.  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Jens:  14.
Zoo:  12. FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Haru: 7.
Maeni: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T21:* Flair yells in Celestial, advancing to the door. As he does, you  have a bit more energy, like you can swing your weapon even faster than  normal. 

*R1T19:*  Gaye draws her rapier while moving up next to Corbin.

*R1T16:* Corbin, what do you do? Ahead of you is pitch blackness, and you think something small because of the angle from which Björn was attacked.  Also, the strange noises and sobs is unsettling.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 circ bonus to weapon damage rolls (war totem)!!!
Debis Lieklan: 26.
Flair: 21. _War Totem_ activated (concentration requires MA).
Gaye: 19.
Corbin: 16. FILTH FEVER onset in 3 days!!!
Björn: 15.  Voice stolen for 1 hour!!!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Jens:  14.
Zoo:  12. FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Haru: 7.
Maeni: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T16:* Corbin shudders and takes a short hop back from the door. Using  Bjorn's reaction as a guide, he lobs a shot into the darkness.  Something impacts right in the darkness in front of Björn, a good indication Corbin's shot hit true. Corbin reloads his crossbow (normal shot assumd).  "Back away from the doors! No use fighting into the darkness." 

*R1T15:*  Björn, you can't seem to speak.  What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 circ bonus to weapon damage rolls (war totem)!!!
Debis Lieklan: 26.  (54:66).
Flair: 21. _War Totem_ activated (concentration requires MA).
Gaye: 19.
Corbin: 16. Loaded.
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 3 days!!!
Björn: 15.  Voice stolen for 1 hour!!!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Jens:  14.
Zoo:  12. FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Haru: 7.
Maeni: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T15:* Björn goes to step back 5 feet from the opening, but Jens and Zoo are blocking him. So, Björn remains in a completely defensive posture.*Spoiler*
Show

I will treat that as taking the "total defense action."
 
*R1T14:* Jens, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 circ bonus to weapon damage rolls (war totem)!!!
Debis Lieklan: 26.  (54:66).
Flair: 21. _War Totem_ activated (concentration requires MA).
Gaye: 19.
Corbin: 16. Loaded.
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 3 days!!!
Björn: 15.  Voice stolen for 1 hour!!! TD action!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Jens:  14.
Zoo:  12. FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Haru: 7.
Maeni: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T14:* Not sure what they are fighting, or where whatever it may be is located, Jens decides to step back and wait.  *Spoiler: bcool999*
Show

Sorry, but by taking a 5-foot-step, you automatically lose the ability to delay.  When you delay you take NO action (even though a five-foot step is considered a non-action rather than a "free action"), and then go later. You can only use a five-foot step in set up for, or in the commission of, a readied action ... not for a delay.  So, Jens takes a five-foot step, but doing nothing else, he loses his turn.

*R1T12:* Zoo, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 circ bonus to weapon damage rolls (war totem)!!!
Debis Lieklan: 26.  (54:66).
Flair: 21. _War Totem_ activated (concentration requires MA).
Gaye: 19.
Corbin: 16. Loaded.
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 3 days!!!
Björn: 15.  Voice stolen for 1 hour!!! TD action!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Jens:  14.
Zoo:  12. FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Haru: 7.
Maeni: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T12:* [QUOTE=SwordChucks;23530441]Zoo disappears in a green fog and emerges as Arm-dog.
*Spoiler: Zoo >>> EVERYBODY*
Show

_"You can switch places with me. My nose might be able to find something."_
 
*Spoiler: GM Note*
Show

EVERYONE in the collective (which doesn't include Haru) has no idea whom Zoo is talking to.  They might make a guess, but remember that without using direct address, there is no "directed line" on Jens' telepathy ... it is a party line.

*R1T7:* Haru, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 circ bonus to weapon damage rolls (war totem)!!!
Debis Lieklan: 26.  (54:66).
Flair: 21. _War Totem_ activated (concentration requires MA).
Gaye: 19.
Corbin: 16. Loaded.
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 3 days!!!
Björn: 15.  Voice stolen for 1 hour!!! TD action!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Jens:  14.
Zoo:  12. Readied to switch places with Björn.
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Haru: 7.
Maeni: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T7:* Haru moves up to Corbin, speaking as he does. "This darkness is unusual. I want to light up your next shot to see if it will reveal what we cannot see otherwise." After he stops, he reaches over to Corbins crossbow, aiming to tap the loaded bolt and turn it into a light. 

*R1T4:* Maeni, what do you do?

Bogey on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 circ bonus to weapon damage rolls (war totem)!!!
Debis Lieklan: 26.  (54:66).
Flair: 21. _War Totem_ activated (concentration requires MA).
Gaye: 19.
Corbin: 16. Loaded, 1 normal bolt with bright light-level _glow_.
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 3 days!!!
Björn: 15.  Voice stolen for 1 hour!!! TD action!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Jens:  14.
Zoo:  12. Readied to switch places with Björn.
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Haru: 7.
Maeni: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T4:* Stepping behind Jens, Maeni takes out a strip of cured hide from her spell component pouch and casts a spell, quickly weaving layers of force around herself before returning the leather strip to the pouch.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T26:* The strange child's voice with the eerie quality calls out in terror, "Brenton, the lamp went out!" 

Something briefly comes out of the darkness - something bony - that snaps at Björn, but it happens to quickly to get a good look. 

*R2T21:* Flair, you are currently concentrating on your _war totem_. What do you do?

Gaye on deck, Corbin in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 circ bonus to weapon damage rolls (war totem)!!!
Debis Lieklan: 26.  (54:66).
Flair: 21. _War Totem_ activated (concentration requires MA).
Gaye: 19.
Corbin: 16. Loaded, 1 normal bolt with bright light-level _glow_.
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 3 days!!!
Björn: 15.  Voice stolen for 1 hour!!! TD action!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Jens:  14.
Zoo:  12. Readied to switch places with Björn.
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Haru: 7.
Maeni: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T21:* Flair rolls back and forth on the balls of his feet; he wants to deal  with whatever is in the room, but running in blind is stupid. He gets  ready to strike as soon as it reveals itself, however.

*R2T19:*  Gaye seems ready to cast a spell ...

*R2T16:* Corbin, you have a normal bolt loaded on your crossbow, and that bolt is glowing with a "bright light."  What do you do?

Björn on deck, Jens in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 circ bonus to weapon damage rolls (war totem)!!!
Debis Lieklan: 26.  (54:66).
Flair: 21. _War Totem_ activated (concentration requires MA). READIED to cast _energy tether_!!!
Gaye: 19. READIED to cast _cure light wounds_!!!
Corbin: 16. Loaded, 1 normal bolt with bright light-level _glow_.
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 3 days!!!
Björn: 15.  Voice stolen for 1 hour!!! TD action!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Jens:  14.
Zoo:  12. Readied to switch places with Björn.
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Haru: 7.
Maeni: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T16:* Corbin looks at the glowey bolt with mild distaste, then lobs  another shot at the bony hand, glad that he has something to track, at  least. As soon as the bolt enters the wall of darkness, the light can no longer be seen and the bolt disappears into the sea of inky blackness.  It is heard clattering some distance away.  

*R2T15-14.5:* Björn swings with his sword (with no apparent evidence that he hit anything) and then steps back as Zoo steps forward into his spot.

*R2T14:* Jens, what do you do?

Haru on deck, Maeni in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 circ bonus to weapon damage rolls (war totem)!!!
Debis Lieklan: 26.  (54:66).
Flair: 21. _War Totem_ activated (concentration requires MA). READIED to cast _energy tether_!!!
Gaye: 19. READIED to cast _cure light wounds_!!!
Corbin: 16. Unloaded.
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 3 days!!!
Björn: 15.  Voice stolen for 1 hour!!! 
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Zoo:  14.5. 
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Jens:  14.
Haru: 7.
Maeni: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T14:* Feeling like some action would be better than no action, Jens fires a  chunk of earth towards a possible location of an enemy, but Jens overexerts himself - taking everything he has.  He then stumbles back to avoid any reprisals for his attack. *Spoiler: Jens*
Show

You are exhausted (sheet updated).  Given the nature of how you became exhausted, you (or another, or another assisting) could take a full-round action to make a Heal check to remove this condition.  Only one check, regardless who makes it.  If if fails, then you have to do normal rest to overcome the exhausted condition.

*R2T7:* Haru, what do you do? Even your bright _glow_ cannot penetrate the darkness. You don't know what to make of it.
*Spoiler: Flair, Gaye, Maeni (ONLY)*
Show

This seems to possibly be a _deeper darkness_ effect - very powerful magic, indeed.

Maeni on deck, Bogey in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 circ bonus to weapon damage rolls (war totem)!!!
Debis Lieklan: 26.  (54:66).
Flair: 21. _War Totem_ activated (concentration requires MA). READIED to cast _energy tether_!!!
Gaye: 19. READIED to cast _cure light wounds_!!!
Corbin: 16. Unloaded.
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 3 days!!!
Björn: 15.  Voice stolen for 1 hour!!! 
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Zoo:  14.5. 
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Jens:  14.
*  EXHAUSTED:  Can make a Heal DC 20 check to remove. If that fails, he has to take normal rest to recover.
Haru: 7.
Maeni: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T7:* Haru backs up a few steps, speaking as he does. "I don't like that darkness. It ate my magic like it was nothing." Once he's far enough away, he prepares himself to hurl magic at anything that may step out of the darkness. 

*R2T4:* Maeni, what do you do?

Bogey on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 circ bonus to weapon damage rolls (war totem)!!!
Debis Lieklan: 26.  (54:66).
Flair: 21. _War Totem_ activated (concentration requires MA). READIED to cast _energy tether_!!!
Gaye: 19. READIED to cast _cure light wounds_!!!
Corbin: 16. Unloaded.
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 3 days!!!
Björn: 15.  Voice stolen for 1 hour!!! 
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Zoo:  14.5. 
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Jens:  14.
*  EXHAUSTED:  Can make a Heal DC 20 check to remove. If that fails, he has to take normal rest to recover.
Haru: 7. READIED action: _frost blast_ (RTA 22, damage 3 cold, Fort save or staggered)!
Maeni: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T4:* Maeni whispers in the collective before opening her mouth again for a far more nefarious purpose, _"Listen if it's hit."_ She then unleashes a stream of flames in the path opened. 

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T26:* Something small zips out of the darkness, but Gaye steps forward and casts her readied spell defensively but it fizzles out. Zoo gets bit for *2*. From that same spot something zips out to touch Gaye, she starts to gasp .... soundlessly, and everyone now faintly hears Gaye's voice softly lamenting with Björn's.*Spoiler: Zoo*
Show

The bite, though not really hurting much at all, pinched your flank just enough to make you fatigued (sheet updated)!

*R3T21:* Flair, your readied attack ("as soon as I have an enemy to target") did not go off. What do you do?

Gaye on deck, Corbin (crossbow unloaded) in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 circ bonus to weapon damage rolls (war totem)!!!
Debis Lieklan: 26.  (54:66).
Flair: 21. _War Totem_ activated (concentration requires MA). READIED to cast _energy tether_ - "as soon as I have an enemy to target"!!!
Gaye: 19. Voice stolen for 1 hour!!!
Corbin: 16. Unloaded.
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 3 days!!!
Björn: 15.  Voice stolen for 1 hour!!! 
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Zoo:  14.5. FATIGUED for 1 hour!!!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Jens:  14.
*  EXHAUSTED:  Can make a Heal DC 20 check to remove. If that fails, he has to take normal rest to recover.
Haru: 7. READIED action: _frost blast_ (RTA 22, damage 3 cold, Fort save or staggered) - "hostile target becomes visible to Haru"!!!
Maeni: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T21:* Flair realized that with this thing darting in and out like it was, the  only way to hit it was to strike it as it struck. He tensed ready to  counterstrike as soon as it struck again. 

*R3T19:* Gaye, through the collective says,*Spoiler: Collective (not Haru)*
Show

_"Well, it's up to my sword. I can't seem to speak, so no spellcasting for me."_
And with that, she thrusts with her rapier to where the attack seems to have come from, but misses so badly she hits Zoo for *7*.

*R3T16:* Corbin, your crossbow is currently unloaded.  Be sure to note what ammunition you use, or it will be assumed to be normal, not durable. What do you do?

Björn on deck (like Gaye, you can't seem to speak, but you do realize at least there is the collective), Zoo in the hole (fatigued) ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 circ bonus to weapon damage rolls (war totem)!!!
Debis Lieklan: 26.  (54:66).
Flair: 21. _War Totem_ activated (concentration requires MA). READIED to cast _energy tether_ - "as soon as it attacks one of my allies"!!!
Gaye: 19. Voice stolen for 1 hour!!!
Corbin: 16. Unloaded.
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 3 days!!!
Björn: 15.  Voice stolen for 1 hour!!! 
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Zoo:  14.5. FATIGUED for 1 hour!!!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Jens:  14.
*  EXHAUSTED:  Can make a Heal DC 20 check to remove. If that fails, he has to take normal rest to recover.
Haru: 7. READIED action: _frost blast_ (RTA 22, damage 3 cold, Fort save or staggered) - "hostile target becomes visible to Haru"!!!
Maeni: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T16:* Corbin grumbles, backing up farther from the darkened room. "We're wasting our time swinging at something we can't see." Corbin sounds agitated, voice strained. He reloads his crossbow and keeps an eye out for any further developments in the fight.

*R3T15:* Björn feeling a bit of panic rising realizes he cannot hit what  he cannot see so he will hold his action pending the next target that  presents itself.*Spoiler: Collective*
Show

TP _"It seems I am also at a loss for words..."_

*R3T14.5:* Zoo, you are currently fatigued. What do you do? (I don't have you in a form, btw...)

Jens on deck, Haru in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 circ bonus to weapon damage rolls (war totem)!!!
Debis Lieklan: 26.  (54:66).
Flair: 21. _War Totem_ activated (concentration requires MA). READIED to cast _energy tether_ - "as soon as it attacks one of my allies"!!!
Gaye: 19. Voice stolen for 1 hour!!!
Corbin: 16. Loaded (normal).
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 3 days!!!
Björn: 15.  Voice stolen for 1 hour!!!  DELAYING!!!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Zoo:  14.5. FATIGUED for 1 hour!!!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Jens:  14.
*  EXHAUSTED:  Can make a Heal DC 20 check to remove. If that fails, he has to take normal rest to recover.
Haru: 7. READIED action: _frost blast_ (RTA 22, damage 3 cold, Fort save or staggered) - "hostile target becomes visible to Haru"!!!
Maeni: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T14.5:* Zoo shoots Gaye an indignant look before he sends a barrage of attacks at the thing in the shadows.  Only his hoof seems to connect with something in the darkness (*3*).

*R3T14:* Jens, what do you do?

Haru on deck (w/ readied action), Maeni in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 circ bonus to weapon damage rolls (war totem)!!!
Debis Lieklan: 26.  (51:66).
Flair: 21. _War Totem_ activated (concentration requires MA). READIED to cast _energy tether_ - "as soon as it attacks one of my allies"!!!
Gaye: 19. Voice stolen for 1 hour!!!
Corbin: 16. Loaded (normal).
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 3 days!!!
Björn: 15.  Voice stolen for 1 hour!!!  DELAYING!!!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Zoo:  14.5. FATIGUED for 1 hour!!!
*  Medium Arm-Dog Form (4 min): +2 natural AC, +10' speed; claws & bite + arms + hooves; scent.
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Jens:  14.
*  EXHAUSTED:  Can make a Heal DC 20 check to remove. If that fails, he has to take normal rest to recover.
Haru: 7. READIED action: _frost blast_ (RTA 22, damage 3 cold, Fort save or staggered) - "hostile target becomes visible to Haru"!!!
Maeni: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T14:* Feeling the worst for wear after his previous failed attack, Jens takes a few moments to (successfully) recover. 

*R3T7:* Haru, your readied action (frost blast when "hostile target becomes visible to Haru") did not occur.  Your previous rolls will not continue into your next action-round if you maintain the readied action.  What do you do?

Maeni on deck, Bogey in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 circ bonus to weapon damage rolls (war totem)!!!
Debis Lieklan: 26.  (51:66).
Flair: 21. _War Totem_ activated (concentration requires MA). READIED to cast _energy tether_ - "as soon as it attacks one of my allies"!!!
Gaye: 19. Voice stolen for 1 hour!!!
Corbin: 16. Loaded (normal).
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 3 days!!!
Björn: 15.  Voice stolen for 1 hour!!!  DELAYING!!!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Zoo:  14.5. FATIGUED for 1 hour!!!
*  Medium Arm-Dog Form (4 min): +2 natural AC, +10' speed; claws & bite + arms + hooves; scent.
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Jens:  14.
Haru: 7. READIED action: _frost blast_ (RTA 22, damage 3 cold, Fort save or staggered) - "hostile target becomes visible to Haru"!!!
Maeni: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T7:* Haru continues to prepare himself to blast the first hostile creature to come into his sight. 

*R3T4:* Moving toward the east, Maeni adds in the collective: *Spoiler: Collective*
Show

_"We should try to see if it follows us outside this zone. So far it's just highly hazardous."_

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T26:*  In addition to the sobbing that sounds like both Gaye and Björn, a child's voice is heard again, and again with an eerie, pleading quality: "Brenton, the lamp went out!"

Again some small head zips out and bites Zoo (*3*) and disappears as something like a claw swipes at him. At the same time, Flair's energy tether fires but doesn't even go into the darkness, but smacks into the lintel above the doorway before unforming.

*R4T19:* Gaye stabs into the darkness, then steps back five feet.

*R4T16:* Corbin, you have a normal bolt loaded. Gaye just opened up your LOS.  What do you do?

Björn delaying, Zoo on deck, Jens in the hole ...

Zoo, make a Fort save...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 circ bonus to weapon damage rolls (war totem)!!!
Debis Lieklan: 26.  (51:66).
Flair: 25. _War Totem_ activated (concentration requires MA). 
Gaye: 19. Voice stolen for 1 hour!!!
Corbin: 16. Loaded (normal).
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 3 days!!!
Björn: 15.  Voice stolen for 1 hour!!!  DELAYING!!!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Zoo:  14.5. FATIGUED for 1 hour!!!
*  Medium Arm-Dog Form (4 min): +2 natural AC, +10' speed; claws & bite + arms + hooves; scent.
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Jens:  14.
Haru: 7. READIED action: _frost blast_ (RTA 19, damage 1 cold, Fort save or staggered) - "hostile target becomes visible to Haru"!!!
Maeni: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T16-15:* Unwilling to waste any ammunition on something he can't hit, Corbin keeps his crossbow at the ready but doesn't fire yet.  Björn also continues to delay ...

*R4T14.5:* Zoo, catching his breath before having it stolen when he gets bitten, sniffs deeply to try and pinpoint the thing's location before lurching forward and trying to drag the thing into the open. As he comes in, the thing darts at him to cause *1 NL*, and Zoo fails to get a grapple.*Spoiler: Zoo*
Show

The thing is not very strong. It is weak enough that by doing minimum damage, it does a point of non-lethal on this last bite, instead of lethal.  Still, a bite is a bit ... roll a Fort save!

*R4T14:* Jens, what do you do?

Haru (w/ readied action) on deck, Maeni in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 circ bonus to weapon damage rolls (war totem)!!!
Debis Lieklan: 26.  (51:66).
Flair: 25. _War Totem_ activated (concentration requires MA). 
Gaye: 19. Voice stolen for 1 hour!!!
Corbin: 16. Loaded (normal).  DELAYING!!!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 3 days!!!
Björn: 15.  Voice stolen for 1 hour!!!  DELAYING!!!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Zoo:  14.5. FATIGUED for 1 hour!!!
*  Medium Arm-Dog Form (4 min): +2 natural AC, +10' speed; claws & bite + arms + hooves; scent.
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Jens:  14.
Haru: 7. READIED action: _frost blast_ (RTA 19, damage 1 cold, Fort save or staggered) - "hostile target becomes visible to Haru"!!!
Maeni: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

Zoo-dog pants desperately, having a very hard time keeping any breath at all, and feeling his strength sapped as a result.*Spoiler: Zoo*
Show

You are now exhausted.
*

R4T14:* Moving back from the darkness, Jens focuses on bolstering his allies vitality. *Spoiler: Jens*
Show

Can you not see the map on Discord? Jens is already 20' from the opening. So, I just moved him east with Maeni and Haru.

*R4T7:* Haru, your readied action did not go off. What do you do?

Maeni on deck, Bogey in the hole, Corbin & Björn delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 circ bonus to weapon damage rolls (war totem)!!!
Debis Lieklan: 26.  (51:66).
Flair: 25. _War Totem_ activated (concentration requires MA). 
Gaye: 19. Voice stolen for 1 hour!!!
Corbin: 16. Loaded (normal).  DELAYING!!!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 3 days!!!
Björn: 15.  Voice stolen for 1 hour!!!  DELAYING!!!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Zoo:  14.5. EXHAUSTED for 1 hour!!!
*  Medium Arm-Dog Form (4 min): +2 natural AC, +10' speed; claws & bite + arms + hooves; scent.
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Jens:  14. _Vigor_ augmented with spirit of many to effect Zoo, Maeni and Björn.
Haru: 7. READIED action: _frost blast_ (RTA 19, damage 1 cold, Fort save or staggered) - "hostile target becomes visible to Haru"!!!
Maeni: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T7:* Haru continues to wait for a chance to blast one, while calling out to the others. "It doesn't look like they want to leave the darkness, does it?" 

Gaye, who knows Haru is not part of the collective, yet without her own voice, looks to him and gestures to Zoo (who is still at the doorway) ... and she shrugs.

*R4T4:* Maeni, what do you do?

Bogey on deck, Flair in the hole, Corbin and Björn delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 circ bonus to weapon damage rolls (war totem)!!!
Debis Lieklan: 26.  (51:66).
Flair: 25. _War Totem_ activated (concentration requires MA). 
Gaye: 19. Voice stolen for 1 hour!!!
Corbin: 16. Loaded (normal).  DELAYING!!!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 3 days!!!
Björn: 15.  Voice stolen for 1 hour!!!  DELAYING!!!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Zoo:  14.5. EXHAUSTED for 1 hour!!!
*  Medium Arm-Dog Form (4 min): +2 natural AC, +10' speed; claws & bite + arms + hooves; scent.
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Jens:  14. _Vigor_ augmented with spirit of many to effect Zoo, Maeni and Björn.
Haru: 7. READIED action: _frost blast_ (RTA 20, damage 6 cold, Fort save or staggered) - "hostile target becomes visible to Haru"!!!
Maeni: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T4:* Maeni waits till everyone is away from the door, to take measures.  

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T26:* Zoo again gets bit, this time for *3*. He is already exhausted, but now this strike threatens to drop him! Something also reaches out from in front of him and touches him.

*R5T25:*  Flair was readying himself to strike, but he wasn't unconsciously aware  with what, so he was surprised when he saw his "attack". What could best  be described as a dagger appeared, though it lacked handle or quillions  and simply had a metal ring beneath the blade. Drawn through the circle  was a length of flowing silk, swaying as if in a breeze no one could  feel. It sailed through the air at its target, but Flair was so taken  aback by it that he pulled back in surprise. This proved to be a  mistake, as the flowing silk seem to be emanating from his wrist and  that motion pulled it off course. 

Regardless, Flair had to deal with the situation at hand. "Fall back!" he yelled at the party even as Zoo was reeling. "If it wants to hit us, make it come into the light!" He then readies himself for when it does.

*R5T23:*  Seeing an opportunity to open up the field in the heroes' favor, and in accord with Flair's and Maeni's wish, Björn takes a step back (but not happily).

*R5T14.5:* Zoo, roll a Fort save or have something bad happen.  Roll a  second Fort save for a different effect that is more annoying than  anything. Regardless, post your intended action.

Jens on deck, Haru (w/ readied action) in the hole, Björn/ Corbin/ Maeni delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 circ bonus to weapon damage rolls (war totem)!!!
Debis Lieklan: 26.  (51:66).
Flair: 25. _War Totem_ activated (concentration requires MA). READIED to cast _energy tether_ - "as soon as it attacks one of my allies"!!!
Björn: 15.  Voice stolen for 1 hour!!! 
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Gaye: 19. Voice stolen for 1 hour!!!
Corbin: 16. Loaded (normal).  DELAYING!!!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 3 days!!!
Zoo:  14.5. EXHAUSTED for 1 hour!!!
*  Medium Arm-Dog Form (4 min): +2 natural AC, +10' speed; claws & bite + arms + hooves; scent.
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Jens:  14. _Vigor_ augmented with spirit of many to effect Zoo, Maeni and Björn.
Haru: 7. READIED action: _frost blast_ (RTA 20, damage 6 cold, Fort save or staggered) - "hostile target becomes visible to Haru"!!!
Maeni: 4. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T14.5:*  Zoo, having a sense of the danger of the little biting skull, catches a breath for himself.  He stayed a little more still to do it - which perhaps is why he took a "heavy hit" (for this thing) - but easily is nonplussed, not even really showing a wound from the bite as Jens' psionics protect him. But when he gets hit by the claw, which doesn't even hurt, he feels funny .... like a little tickle mixed with pins and needles at his canine throat.  

At the same time, the faint sobs and lamentations heard from the darkness now seem to include a new voice added in, one that sounds like the whine Zoo-dog makes when he is scared (and in that form).  Zoo guardedly retreats to be next to Jens and Corbin.*Spoiler: Collective*
Show

_"I feel like a hippo sat on my chest. Something about this thing is making me weaker."_ he tepes to the group.

*R5T14:* Jens, what do you do?

Haru on deck (his readied action will not go off), Bogey in the hole, Björn/ Corbin/ Maeni delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 circ bonus to weapon damage rolls (war totem)!!!
Debis Lieklan: 26.  (51:66).
Flair: 25. _War Totem_ activated (concentration requires MA). READIED to cast _energy tether_ - "as soon as it attacks one of my allies"!!!
Björn: 15.  Voice stolen for 1 hour!!! 
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Gaye: 19. Voice stolen for 1 hour!!!
Corbin: 16. Loaded (normal).  DELAYING!!!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 3 days!!!
Zoo:  14.5. EXHAUSTED for 1 hour!!! Voice stolen for 1 hour!!!
*  Medium Arm-Dog Form (4 min): +2 natural AC, +10' speed; claws & bite + arms + hooves; scent.
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Jens:  14. _Vigor_ augmented with spirit of many to effect Zoo, Maeni and Björn.
Haru: 7. READIED action: _frost blast_ (RTA 20, damage 6 cold, Fort save or staggered) - "hostile target becomes visible to Haru"!!!
Maeni: 4. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T14:* Jens waits for the creature to leave its darkness.  

*R5T7:* Haru, your readied action did not go off.  What do you do?

Bogey on deck, Flair (readie action) in the hole, Corbin/ Jens/ Maeni delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 circ bonus to weapon damage rolls (war totem)!!!
Debis Lieklan: 26.  (51:66).
Flair: 25. _War Totem_ activated (concentration requires MA). READIED to cast _energy tether_ - "as soon as it attacks one of my allies"!!!
Björn: 15.  Voice stolen for 1 hour!!! 
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Gaye: 19. Voice stolen for 1 hour!!!
Corbin: 16. Loaded (normal).  DELAYING!!!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 3 days!!!
Zoo:  14.5. EXHAUSTED for 1 hour!!! Voice stolen for 1 hour!!!
*  Medium Arm-Dog Form (4 min): +2 natural AC, +10' speed; claws & bite + arms + hooves; scent.
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Jens:  14. _Vigor_ augmented with spirit of many to effect Zoo, Maeni and Björn.  DELAYING!
Haru: 7. READIED action: _frost blast_ (RTA 20, damage 6 cold, Fort save or staggered) - "hostile target becomes visible to Haru"!!!
Maeni: 4. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T7:*  Haru delays ...

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...

R6T26:*  There is no apparent action from the bogey ... it does not pursue into the light.

*R6T25:* Flair, your readied action did not go off, and the bogey has not (yet) pursued. What do you do?

Björn on deck, Gaye in the hole, Corbin/ Jens/ Haru/ Maeni delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 circ bonus to weapon damage rolls (war totem)!!!
Debis Lieklan: 26.  (51:66).
Flair: 25. _War Totem_ activated (concentration requires MA). READIED to cast _energy tether_ - "as soon as it attacks one of my allies"!!!
Björn: 15.  Voice stolen for 1 hour!!! 
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Gaye: 19. Voice stolen for 1 hour!!!
Corbin: 16. Loaded (normal).  DELAYING!!!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 3 days!!!
Zoo:  14.5. EXHAUSTED for 1 hour!!! Voice stolen for 1 hour!!!
*  Medium Arm-Dog Form (4 min): +2 natural AC, +10' speed; claws & bite + arms + hooves; scent.
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Jens:  14. _Vigor_ augmented with spirit of many to effect Zoo, Maeni and Björn.  DELAYING!
Haru: 7. DELAYING!!!
Maeni: 4. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T25:* Upon seeing that the thing wont (or can't) willingly leave the darkness,  Flair tries to use his newfound power to try and drag it out. When that  fails, he tepes at Björn _"Don't be a idiot; rushing in  only gives it a target.!"_ 

*R6T15:*  Björn, you are currently voiceless, but you hear your voice sobbing just inside the darkness.  What do you do?

Gaye on deck, Zoo in the hole, Corbin/ Jens/ Haru/ Maeni delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 circ bonus to weapon damage rolls (war totem)!!!
Debis Lieklan: 26.  (51:66).
Flair: 25. _War Totem_ activated (concentration requires MA). READIED to cast _energy tether_ - "as soon as it attacks one of my allies"!!!
Björn: 15.  Voice stolen for 1 hour!!! 
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Gaye: 19. Voice stolen for 1 hour!!!
Corbin: 16. Loaded (normal).  DELAYING!!!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 3 days!!!
Zoo:  14.5. EXHAUSTED for 1 hour!!! Voice stolen for 1 hour!!!
*  Medium Arm-Dog Form (4 min): +2 natural AC, +10' speed; claws & bite + arms + hooves; scent.
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Jens:  14. _Vigor_ augmented with spirit of many to effect Zoo, Maeni and Björn.  DELAYING!
Haru: 7. DELAYING!!!
Maeni: 4. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T15-19:* _But it has my voice..._ Björns holds for now.  Gaye likewise delays ...

*R6T14.5:* Zoo, you are exhausted.  What do you do?

Bogey unknown, everyone else is delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 circ bonus to weapon damage rolls (war totem)!!!
Debis Lieklan: 26.  (51:66).
Flair: 25. _War Totem_ activated (concentration requires MA). READIED to cast _energy tether_ - "as soon as it attacks one of my allies"!!!
Björn: 15.  Voice stolen for 1 hour!!!  DELAYING!!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Gaye: 19. Voice stolen for 1 hour!!!  DELAYING!!!
Corbin: 16. Loaded (normal).  DELAYING!!!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 3 days!!!
Zoo:  14.5. EXHAUSTED for 1 hour!!! Voice stolen for 1 hour!!!
*  Medium Arm-Dog Form (4 min): +2 natural AC, +10' speed; claws & bite + arms + hooves; scent.
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Jens:  14. _Vigor_ augmented with spirit of many to effect Zoo, Maeni and Björn.  DELAYING!
Haru: 7. DELAYING!!!
Maeni: 4. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T14.5:* Zoo huffs as he takes in deep breaths but otherwise does nothing.*Spoiler: Tepe*
Show

_"I don't want to sound defeatist, but this  thing is in too good of a position. We need it to leave it's hidey hole  or we need to fill that doorway with enough fire that it can't survive."_
 
Flair tepes to the group "I think I can throw my  ropes in there and pull it out. until I do, everyone stay back. If you  think you have a shot, take it, but otherwise wait for me to get it in  range I We need to fight this thing smart, and getting it its striking  range probably won't help."

*End Round 6, Begin Round 7 ...*

*R7T26-25:* Flair tries to use his energy tether, but fails again. Meanwhile, it sounds like the sobbing dissipates until you hear nothing.

*R7T23:* Reaching into his pouch, Björn pulls out a flask and aims for a  spot just inside the door beyond the darkness, pitches the flask. From the sounds of things, he may have been off by 10' as the flask is heard a lot more distantly than expected, with no visible flash or splash beyond the darkness on the heroes' side.

Flair tepes to the party._ Spoiler: Collective
Show

"Zoo, try to talk. If it still has your voice, we need to stop it."
_
And Zoo tepes back. *Spoiler: Collective*
Show

_"I would if I could Flair. Dog tongues aren't  great for speech and if I shift back into a human and can't talk, I  won't be able to cast."_

*Begin Round 8 ...*
*Spoiler: Collective (not Haru)*
Show

Flair immediately tepes back "I don't mean words;  try making noise at all. If you've lost the ability to make verbal  communication at all, that would be really bad!"

*R8T14.5:* Zoo gives a doggy nod and tries to bark, but finds he has no voice to do so!  :Small Frown: 

Everyone (including Björn) is effectively back in delay status ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 circ bonus to weapon damage rolls (war totem)!!!
Debis Lieklan: 26.  (51:66).
Flair: 25. _War Totem_ activated (concentration requires MA).
Björn: 23.  Voice stolen for 1 hour!!!  DELAYING!!!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Gaye: 19. Voice stolen for 1 hour!!!  DELAYING!!!
Corbin: 16. Loaded (normal).  DELAYING!!!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 3 days!!!
Zoo:  14.5. EXHAUSTED for 1 hour!!! Voice stolen for 1 hour!!!
*  Medium Arm-Dog Form (4 min): +2 natural AC, +10' speed; claws & bite + arms + hooves; scent.
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Jens:  14. _Vigor_ augmented with spirit of many to effect Zoo, Maeni and Björn.  DELAYING!
Haru: 7. DELAYING!!!
Maeni: 4. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T25:* Flair tepes to the party and tries his _energy tether_ again (failing to hit anything).*Spoiler: Collective*
Show

"_Fanculo!_ Hit it with anything you got!"


Everyone (except Flair) is effectively back in delay status ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 circ bonus to weapon damage rolls (war totem)!!!
Debis Lieklan: 26.  (51:66).
Flair: 25. _War Totem_ activated (concentration requires MA).
Björn: 23.  Voice stolen for 1 hour!!!  DELAYING!!!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Gaye: 19. Voice stolen for 1 hour!!!  DELAYING!!!
Corbin: 16. Loaded (normal).  DELAYING!!!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 3 days!!!
Zoo:  14.5. EXHAUSTED for 1 hour!!! Voice stolen for 1 hour!!!
*  Medium Arm-Dog Form (4 min): +2 natural AC, +10' speed; claws & bite + arms + hooves; scent.
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Jens:  14. _Vigor_ augmented with spirit of many to effect Zoo, Maeni and Björn.  DELAYING!
Haru: 7. DELAYING!!!
Maeni: 4. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T23:* Björn tepes.*Spoiler: Björn >>> Collective*
Show

Vlad Björn Tepes to the collective: Someone needs to tell Haru we cannot speak... We must get our voices back.

*R10T25:* "I hate to do this" Flair spoke, remembering that not everyone was in the collective.  "But I think that it won't stay manifested unless there's someone close  enough to hit, but if it hits you, it takes your voice. We need someone  to stand next to the door so it will stick around. But be warned; if it  hits you, it takes your voice" 


*R10T15:*  							The Zoo-dog limps over to the corner of the door and waits for Flair to connect.*Spoiler: Zoo >>> Collective*
Show

_"I'll take the hit, just get this thing into the open."_

*R10T14:* Björn also moves back into position.*Spoiler: Björn >>> Collective*
Show

_"But what if it's not interested in those whose voice it already has?"_

*Spoiler: Zoo >>> Collective*
Show

_"Unfortunately, I know of only one way to find out Björn."_ 

*R10T13:* Maeni tries to position herself so that her fire rays can hit the creature without hitting one of her allies, but for now she has to make do with having to deal with Björn's massive frame in her way to act as undesired cover.

*End Round 10, Begin Round 11 ...

R11T26:*  There is a fast patter of feet, as if something is quickly running at the entrance.  The strange small, object - like an animal skull of some sort, darts out just briefly to again bite Zoo (only *1 NL,* soaked up by Jens' protection), just as the sobs and whimpers (Gaye, Zoo, Björn, and another, like a small child) are heard as if they just suddenly started. It is a thing which is quite demoralizing to you all. The claw, unlike before, does not come out - which is what Maeni was waiting for.

*R11T25:* Flair, what do you do?

Everyone has readied actions or is still delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 circ bonus to weapon damage rolls (war totem)!!!
Debis Lieklan: 26.  (51:66). Charging.
Flair: 25. _War Totem_ activated (concentration requires MA). DELAYING!!!
Gaye: 19. Voice stolen for 1 hour!!!  DELAYING!!!
Corbin: 16. Loaded (normal).  DELAYING!!!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 3 days!!!
Zoo:  15. EXHAUSTED for 1 hour!!! Voice stolen for 1 hour!!! READIED action: bite the thing when Flair hits it!!!
*  Medium Arm-Dog Form (4 min): +2 natural AC, +10' speed; claws & bite + arms + hooves; scent.
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Björn: 14.  Voice stolen for 1 hour!!! 
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Maeni:  13.  READIED ACTION: Flame arc when claw attack appears!!!
Jens: xx. _Vigor_ augmented with spirit of many to effect Zoo, Maeni and Björn.  DELAYING!!!
Haru: 7. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R11T25:* Flair readies for its next strike, broadcasting to the collective as he does so.*Spoiler: Flair >>> Collective*
Show

_"Zoo, if you feel you have soaked up all the  damage, you can stand, give word and someone will relieve you with  drawing it out. Everyone else, ready yourselves for when it strikes  again; in whatever form that may be."_
 

*R11T14:* Björn, what do you do?

Everyone is readied/ delaying, bogey on deck ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 circ bonus to weapon damage rolls (war totem)!!!
Debis Lieklan: 26.  (51:66). Charging.
Flair: 25. _War Totem_ activated (concentration requires MA). READIED: _energy tether_, for when bogey next attacks!!!
Gaye: 19. Voice stolen for 1 hour!!!  DELAYING!!!
Corbin: 16. Loaded (normal).  DELAYING!!!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 3 days!!!
Zoo:  15. EXHAUSTED for 1 hour!!! Voice stolen for 1 hour!!! READIED action: bite the thing when Flair hits it!!!
*  Medium Arm-Dog Form (4 min): +2 natural AC, +10' speed; claws & bite + arms + hooves; scent.
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Björn: 14.  Voice stolen for 1 hour!!! 
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Maeni:  13.  READIED ACTION: Flame arc when claw attack appears!!!
Jens: xx. _Vigor_ augmented with spirit of many to effect Zoo, Maeni and Björn.  DELAYING!!!
Haru: 7. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R11T14:* Björn is willing to entertain one last attempt... So he will hold  his action, readying to strike also as soon as the beast appears. 

*R11T13:*  Maeni resets her readied action as before.

*End Round 11, Begin Round 12 ...

R12T26:* The bite comes again on Zoo for *2*, which removes the last of Jens' protection and goes right to pain. Flair fires off his _energy tether_, but doesn't seem to connect with anything. Zoo balks on his intended action because Flair never actually hit the creature. Though the creature doesn't "appear," yet the appearance of the strange biting skull is enough to give Björn a sense of where it is ... until he misses. The claw attack never comes, which is what Maeni was banking on.

*R12T15:* Zoo, roll a Fort save. Your readied action did not go off (Flair didn't hit it). What do you do?

Maeni on deck (her readied action did not go off), bogey in the hole ...

Gaye/ Corbin/ Jens/ Haru delaying ...

EDIT:  Zoo falls unconscious.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 circ bonus to weapon damage rolls (war totem)!!!
Debis Lieklan: 26.  (51:66). 
Flair: 25. _War Totem_ activated (concentration requires MA). 
Björn: 24.  Voice stolen for 1 hour!!! 
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Gaye: 19. Voice stolen for 1 hour!!!  DELAYING!!!
Corbin: 16. Loaded (normal).  DELAYING!!!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 3 days!!!
 Zoo:  15. EXHAUSTED for 1 hour!!! Voice stolen for 1 hour!!!  Unconscious/ sleeping for one hour!!!
*  Medium Arm-Dog Form (4 min): +2 natural AC, +10' speed; claws & bite + arms + hooves; scent.
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Maeni:  13.  READIED ACTION: Flame arc when claw attack appears!!!
Jens: xx. _Vigor_ augmented with spirit of many to effect Maeni and Björn.  DELAYING!!!
Haru: 7. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R12T14:* Jens moves and tries to fire stone at where the creature appeared to bite Zoo, but a stone is heard skittering in the darkness beyond. 

*R12T13:* Maeni, you're readied action did not occur. What do you do?

Bogey on deck, Flair in the hole, Gaye/ Corbin/ Haru delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 circ bonus to weapon damage rolls (war totem)!!!
Debis Lieklan: 26.  (51:66). 
Flair: 25. _War Totem_ activated (concentration requires MA). 
Björn: 24.  Voice stolen for 1 hour!!! 
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Gaye: 19. Voice stolen for 1 hour!!!  DELAYING!!!
Corbin: 16. Loaded (normal).  DELAYING!!!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 3 days!!!
 Zoo:  15. EXHAUSTED for 1 hour!!! Voice stolen for 1 hour!!!  Unconscious/ sleeping for one hour!!!
*  Medium Arm-Dog Form (4 min): +2 natural AC, +10' speed; claws & bite + arms + hooves; scent.
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Jens: 14. _Vigor_ augmented with spirit of many to effect Maeni and Björn. 
Maeni:  13.  READIED ACTION: Flame arc when claw attack appears!!!
Haru: 7. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R12T13-7:* Brainstorming to look for all the possibilities, Maeni starts losing herself in her thoughts.  *Spoiler: Maeni >>> Collective*
Show

"Could it also be an haunt?"
Of course, as brilliant as she is, Maeni doesn't know anything about haunts (or anything even related to them), so doesn't really have anything to offer.

Flair mentions the strange aspects of the voice-stealing, which seems to be very unique. Gaye offers a few insights regarding the strange exhausting effect of the bite, and Haru finally puts the whole thing together.

The creature - its sobbing aura, its strange little skull, the child's voice when calling for "Brenton" and something about a "lantern" - is an attic whisperer.  An attic whisperer is a type of undead - specifically from a child who died while lonely or neglected.  So, anything anti-undead helps.  Sadly, Gaye can't cast her spells without her voice.  Attic whisperers' sobbing aura makes those that hear it less capable to fight and resist mental attacks.

The darkness seems to be unique to this situation. [The back-and-forth soaks up Maeni's and Haru's turns.]
*Spoiler: Corbin*
Show

CORBIN is able to remember something, but only because he and Heck spent some time with the two children in the chaplain's office.  Remember them? One of the kids' names was Brenton Lieklan, and he had been separated from his little brother Debis.  Brenton was upset because he missed his little brother (and his little brother had his toy soldiers), and Brenton also had Debis' shadow lantern - a child's lantern in which you put a candle inside and spin it and it makes moving images.

*R12T6:* Gaye drags Zoo to herself, and then steps forward to take his place, but not before the attic whisperer bites (and misses) Zoo.

*End Round 12, Begin Round 13 ...

R13T26:* _"Brenton,"_ comes the eerie child's voice amongst the sobs, _"the lamp went out!"_ The little skull bites at Gaye but scratches against her studded leather. Again, there is no claw.

*R13T25:* Flair, the attic whisperer seems to be standing in front of Gaye. What do you do?

Björn on deck, Corbin on deck ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 circ bonus to weapon damage rolls (war totem)!!!
Debis Lieklan: 26.  (51:66). 
Flair: 25. _War Totem_ activated (concentration requires MA). 
Björn: 24.  Voice stolen for 1 hour!!! 
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Corbin: 16. Loaded (normal).  DELAYING!!!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 3 days!!!
 Zoo:  15. EXHAUSTED for 1 hour!!! Voice stolen for 1 hour!!!  Unconscious/ sleeping for one hour!!!
*  Medium Arm-Dog Form (4 min): +2 natural AC, +10' speed; claws & bite + arms + hooves; scent.
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Jens: 14. _Vigor_ augmented with spirit of many to effect Maeni and Björn. 
Maeni:  13. 
Haru: 7. 
Gaye: 6. Voice stolen for 1 hour!!!

----------


## lostsole31

Zoo casts his spell thrice to augment every part of his physical being. He then waits a few seconds to make sure any system shock has passed before stepping up, just as Haru calls on the spirits of the area to coax the ambient positive energy around him into him like a sponge.

*Surprise:* As expected, the unexpected, as a small, misshapen skull darts out of the darkness and bites Maeni on her R foot for *2*. Maeni was mentally prepared to take a hit, though, and she had taken a good breath before stepping forward.

The sounds of a small child's sobs can be heard.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T24:* The skull comes in a lot higher now, biting Maeni on her right ear while its skull slams into her with a thundering crack, deafening the caster and doing *3* with its crit, though Maeni still manages to keep her breath! Her right hand gets brushed by a little, bony hand and as it does so, Maeni fights to keep her voice, but is prepared enough to do so.

*R1T20:*  Zoo delays ... waiting until his services are needed as a liveryman.

*R1T19:* Flair, what do you do? The attic whisperer seems to be right in front of Maeni at this time.

Björn on deck, Jens in the hole, Zoo delaying (any of the three of you may post, as may Flair) ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 circ bonus to weapon damage rolls (war totem)!!!
Debis Lieklan: 24.  (51:66). 
Zoo: 20. _Physical enhancement (x3)_: +2 Str/ Dex/ Con.  DELAYING!!!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Flair: 19. 
Björn: 17.
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Jens: 16.
Corbin: 15. Loaded (normal). 
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 3 days!!!
Haru: 15.  _Invigorating blast_ available til beginning R9T15.
Maeni:  12. DEAFENED til beginning R2T24!
Gaye: 11.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T19:*  Flair tries to use his positive energy to attack the haunt, but he can't get it to "fire." He theorizes that it worked like lightning and  without a visible target the connection that the energy passed through  to its target couldn't be made. He instead releases a burst of positive  energy to heal his teammates.  Zoo and Maeni are now fully healed (though Maeni's ears are still ringing from that last blow).

*R1T17:* Björn, though it is in darkness, you have a pretty good idea where the sobbing thing is. What do you do?

Jens on deck, Corbin in the hole, Zoo delaying ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 circ bonus to weapon damage rolls (war totem)!!!
Debis Lieklan: 24.  (51:66). 
Zoo: 20. _Physical enhancement (x3)_: +2 Str/ Dex/ Con.  DELAYING!!!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Flair: 19. 
Björn: 17.
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Jens: 16.
Corbin: 15. Loaded (normal). 
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 3 days!!!
Haru: 15.  _Invigorating blast_ available til beginning R9T15.
Maeni:  12. DEAFENED til beginning R2T24!
Gaye: 11.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T17:*  Björn swings at the place he believes the thing to be.  As perfect a swordstroke as it looked to others (and himself), he doesn't feel like he hit anything.

*R1T16:* Jens, what do you do? Send a hail mary earth blast its way?

Corbin on deck (crossbow loaded), Haru in the hole, Zoo delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 circ bonus to weapon damage rolls (war totem)!!!
Debis Lieklan: 24.  (51:66). 
Zoo: 20. _Physical enhancement (x3)_: +2 Str/ Dex/ Con.  DELAYING!!!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Flair: 19. 
Björn: 17.
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Jens: 16.
Corbin: 15. Loaded (normal). 
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 3 days!!!
Haru: 15.  _Invigorating blast_ available til beginning R9T15.
Maeni:  12. DEAFENED til beginning R2T24!
Gaye: 11.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T16:* Seeing the creature focus on Maeni, Jens attempts to strengthen her ability to react to it's attacks. Her facial features become decidely feline in appearance and she now moves with far greater grace. 

*R1T15:* Corbin, what do you do?

Haru on deck, Maeni in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 circ bonus to weapon damage rolls (war totem)!!!
Debis Lieklan: 24.  (51:66). 
Zoo: 20. _Physical enhancement (x3)_: +2 Str/ Dex/ Con.  DELAYING!!!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Flair: 19. 
Björn: 17.
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Jens: 16.
Corbin: 15. Loaded (normal). 
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 3 days!!!
Haru: 15.  _Invigorating blast_ available til beginning R9T15.
Maeni:  12. DEAFENED til beginning R2T24! _Animal Affinity_ til beginning R31T16!
Gaye: 11.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T15:* Corbin takes a shot at where Bjorn had swung, and he hears a very satisfying hit before he reloads with another regular bolt. "So what exactly was the plan here?" 

*R1T15:* Haru chooses to aim for the same spot that the others had fired at and  launches his magic towards it, channeling it into the same positive  energy that he had used previously, but he doesn't hear anything that sounds like good contact.

*R1T12:* Maeni, you are currently deafened (more like ears ringing), so if you cast a spell, you suffer a 20% chance of miscasting the spell if it has verbal components.

Gaye on deck, Attic Whisperer in the hole, Zoo delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 circ bonus to weapon damage rolls (war totem)!!!
Debis Lieklan: 24.  (34:66). 
Zoo: 20. _Physical enhancement (x3)_: +2 Str/ Dex/ Con.  DELAYING!!!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Flair: 19. 
Björn: 17.
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Jens: 16.
Corbin: 15. Loaded (normal). 
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 3 days!!!
Haru: 15.  _Invigorating blast_ available til beginning R9T15.
Maeni:  12. DEAFENED til beginning R2T24! _Animal Affinity_ til beginning R31T16!
Gaye: 11.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T12:* Instead of casting a spell, Maeni gathers the breath she kept and unleashes it as another stream of fire.  Without seeing a target, it is hard to know if she succeeded or not, or how well. She does realize that she has only one more flame arc she can muster up before she would have to consume spells for more raw arcane power.
*Spoiler: Maeni >>> Collective (sans Haru)*
Show

_"I won't be able to fight defensively, though!"_

*R1T11:*  Gaye looks at Corbin.  *"THAT!  The plan is to do more of THAT.  Keep shooting, Molty!"*  She fires a disrupt undead a little too high, and she knows she missed.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T24:* Another bite on Maeni's foot (the left one) for *3*, followed by a small claw touching her left lower leg.

Maeni, roll two Fort saves ...

*R2T19:* Flair, what do you do?

Björn on deck, Jens in the hole, Zoo delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 circ bonus to weapon damage rolls (war totem)!!!
Debis Lieklan: 24.  (24:66). 
Zoo: 20. _Physical enhancement (x3)_: +2 Str/ Dex/ Con.  DELAYING!!!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Flair: 19. 
Björn: 17.
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Jens: 16.
Corbin: 15. Loaded (normal). 
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 3 days!!!
Haru: 15.  _Invigorating blast_ available til beginning R9T15.
Maeni:  12. DEAFENED til beginning R2T24! _Animal Affinity_ til beginning R31T16!
Gaye: 11.

----------


## lostsole31

Also, Maeni's deafness fades. She can hear again,  but now she has no voice.

*R2T19:* Flair growled in frustration. It was happening again. It was the _exact same thing_ as  last time. He knew he should have put his foot down and had them fall  back, but he didn't want to be a dictator. But with Maeni hit again,  that might be their primary offense out of the picture. He tepes to the  collective... 
*Spoiler: Flair >>>> Collective (not Haru)*
Show

_"Maeni, are you still able to attack it with your magic? In fact, I need a  sitrep: Who here has any anti-undead countermeasures left? Because just  swinging at this thing is getting us nowhere."_

In the mean time, he releases another pulse of healing energy towards Maeni, hoping that it might fix her voice.  It fixed the bite wound on her other foot, if nothing else. Then again, Flair doubts it since the sobbing now includes Maeni's sobs coming from the other side of the darkness.*Spoiler: Maeni*
Show

Healing your wounds did nothing to give you back your breath (fatigued) or your voice.

Björn holds his action pending a response from Maeni.

*R2T17:* Jens, what do you do?

Corbin on deck, Haru in the hole, Zoo/ Björn delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 circ bonus to weapon damage rolls (war totem)!!!
Debis Lieklan: 24.  (24:66). 
Zoo: 20. _Physical enhancement (x3)_: +2 Str/ Dex/ Con.  DELAYING!!!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Flair: 19. 
Björn: 17.  DELAYING!!!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Jens: 16.
Corbin: 15. Loaded (normal). 
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 3 days!!!
Haru: 15.  _Invigorating blast_ available til beginning R9T15.
Maeni:  12. _Animal Affinity_ til beginning R31T16!
*  FATIGUED for 1 hour; voice lost for 1 hour!!!
Gaye: 11.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T17:* Seeing Maeni being healed, Jens takes a shot in the dark with an Earth Blast. While thinking he shot well, still it sounds like rocks hitting floor beyond. 

Björn says, "We need to be using more area attacks since we don't know it's exact location."

*R2T15:* Corbin, what do you do?

Haru on deck (action declared), Maeni in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 circ bonus to weapon damage rolls (war totem)!!!
Debis Lieklan: 24.  (24:66). 
Zoo: 20. _Physical enhancement (x3)_: +2 Str/ Dex/ Con.  DELAYING!!!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Flair: 19. 
Björn: 17.  DELAYING!!!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Jens: 16.
Corbin: 15. Loaded (normal). 
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 3 days!!!
Haru: 15.  _Invigorating blast_ available til beginning R9T15.
Maeni:  12. _Animal Affinity_ til beginning R31T16!
*  FATIGUED for 1 hour; voice lost for 1 hour!!!
Gaye: 11.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T15:* "Molty!? What kind of nickname is that!?"  He bristles at the remark, feathers puffing up around his neck. He aims  into the darkness to take reaction fire the next time the thing decides  to show itself again.  

*R2T14:* Haru gives it another try and launches another bolt of positive energy into the darkness, but he's pretty sure he didn't hit anything.

*R2T12:* Lacking other options without her voice, Maeni keeps throwing  fire, and given she's already voiceless, she stays at the entrance. She is pretty sure she didn't hit anything.*Spoiler: Maeni*
Show

Nothing indicates whether or not it moved.

*R2T11:*  Instead of just shooting, Gaye takes a turn from Corbin's book and waits for an attack so she can be sure of her attack vector.

*"Oh, ha!"* Gaye laughs at herself.  *"Sorry, Corbin, I didn't even think of molting feathers.  No, the military from Molthune are legendary crossbow shooters, and they're called Moltys, and they speak with a drawl.  So, a common thing to say when someone makes a good shot is, 'Good shootin', Molty!'  Sorry, again, forgot about the feathers and all."*

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T24-22:*  Well, it turns out the little bugger DID move at some point (last round or just now) as the attic whisperer attacks Maeni again but from an angle indicating it is standing in front of Björn, and nips the munavri in the left knee for *2*.

Before it has a chance to reach out with its claw, Corbin and Gaye fire at it. The sound of a bolt smashing into bolt is heard again, in addition to a sizzling sound that indicates that Gaye was successful with her attack as well. The downside is that now Corbin is unloaded.

A claw, partially blackened now from positive energy damage, reaches out and misses Björn.

Maeni, roll a Fort save ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 circ bonus to weapon damage rolls (war totem)!!!
Debis Lieklan: 24.  (12:66). 
Corbin: 23. Unloaded (normal). READIED to shoot the next time the thing attacks.
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 3 days!!!
Gaye: 22.
Zoo: 20. _Physical enhancement (x3)_: +2 Str/ Dex/ Con.  DELAYING!!!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Flair: 19. 
Björn: 17.  DELAYING!!!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Jens: 16.
Haru: 14.  _Invigorating blast_ available til beginning R9T15.
Maeni:  12. _Animal Affinity_ til beginning R31T16!
*  FATIGUED for 1 hour; voice lost for 1 hour!!!

----------


## lostsole31

Her breath knocked out of her, Maeni is now exhausted.

*R3T19:* Flair, what do you do?

Jens on deck, Haru in the hole, Zoo/ Björn delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Debis Lieklan: 24.  (12:66). 
Corbin: 23. Unloaded (normal). READIED to shoot the next time the thing attacks.
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 3 days!!!
Gaye: 22.
Zoo: 20. _Physical enhancement (x3)_: +2 Str/ Dex/ Con.  DELAYING!!!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Flair: 19. 
Björn: 17.  DELAYING!!!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Jens: 16.
Haru: 14.  _Invigorating blast_ available til beginning R9T15.
Maeni:  12. _Animal Affinity_ til beginning R31T16!  UNCONSCIOUS/ SLEEPING 
*  FATIGUED for 1 hour; voice lost for 1 hour!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T19:* Flair sighed. When the party got finished with this they were going to  have to have a serious talk about communication. There was little point  in trying to heal Maeni; it wouldn't heal her voice and the wound itself  wasn't too damaging. Having saw the claw, he aims his tether at the  spot where is should be and loosed it again, hoping it would aim truer  this time. It doesn't.

Still, the heroes are infused with a sense of increased aggression that seems spurred on by Flair.

*R3T16:* Jens, what do you do?

Haru on deck (action declared), Maeni in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: Totemic aura (+2 weapon damage).
Debis Lieklan: 24.  (12:66). 
Corbin: 23. Unloaded (normal). READIED to shoot the next time the thing attacks.
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 3 days!!!
Gaye: 22.
Zoo: 20. _Physical enhancement (x3)_: +2 Str/ Dex/ Con.  DELAYING!!!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Flair: 19. _Totemic aura_ (+2 weapon damage).
Björn: 17.  DELAYING!!!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Jens: 16.
Haru: 14.  _Invigorating blast_ available til beginning R9T15.
Maeni:  12. _Animal Affinity_ til beginning R31T16! 
* EXHAUSTED for 1 hour; voice lost for 1 hour!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T16:* Jens readies an Earth Blast and attacks the creature's last known location, but it doesn't sound like he hit a "near" target ... just the sounds of rocks and earth farther in the room impacting on the floor.

*R3T14:* Haru tries again (third time's a charm?) aiming for where the claw had come from similar to Flair, but there's no evidence he hit anything.

*R3T12:* Stepping back while ensuring she still has line of sight toward the  supposed position of the creature, Maeni tries to channel her mystical  power through her flames again, with the heat washing uncomfortably close to Björn and Gaye. There is a popping and sizzling sound from in front of Björn, as if something there was hit.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T24:* The skull zips out to bite impotently on Björn's armor, but a little claw just manages to reach up and graze against his left shoulder. Björn doesn't lose his voice this time.

*R4T23:* Corbin, your crossbow is not loaded.  What do you do?

Gaye on deck, Flair in the hole, Zoo and Björn delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: Totemic aura (+2 weapon damage).
Debis Lieklan: 24.  (8:66). 
Corbin: 23. Unloaded (normal). 
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 3 days!!!
Gaye: 22.
Zoo: 20. _Physical enhancement (x3)_: +2 Str/ Dex/ Con.  DELAYING!!!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Flair: 19. _Totemic aura_ (+2 weapon damage).
Björn: 17.  DELAYING!!!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Jens: 16.
Haru: 14.  _Invigorating blast_ available til beginning R9T15.
Maeni:  12. _Animal Affinity_ til beginning R31T16! 
* EXHAUSTED for 1 hour; voice lost for 1 hour!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T23:* Confidence returning, he slaps another bolt into his borrowed crossbow and patiently waits until the skull pops back out again. "Hope you guys don't mind being bait up there, because I think this is working." 

*R4T22:*  Gaye likewise readies her cantrip.

*R4T19:* Flair, what do you do?

Jens on deck, Haru in the hole, Zoo/ Björn delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: Totemic aura (+2 weapon damage).
Debis Lieklan: 24.  (8:66). 
Corbin: 23. Loaded (normal). READIED to attack when bogey makes attack again.
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 3 days!!!
Gaye: 22.  READIED to attack when bogey makes attack again.
Zoo: 20. _Physical enhancement (x3)_: +2 Str/ Dex/ Con.  DELAYING!!!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Flair: 19. _Totemic aura_ (+2 weapon damage).
Björn: 17.  DELAYING!!!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Jens: 16.
Haru: 14.  _Invigorating blast_ available til beginning R9T15.
Maeni:  12. _Animal Affinity_ til beginning R31T16! 
* EXHAUSTED for 1 hour; voice lost for 1 hour!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T19:* Flair was thinking that he was finally getting a handle on the  tether. And with no healing needed yet, he figured he might as well  continue to try it. He misses.

*R4T17:* Björn, having been attacked, now becomes more active and he swings his sword towards where the attack last came (missing). 

*R4T16:* In a battle of attrition like this one is shaping up to be, every little  effort helps. So Jens focuses and sends another blast of earth and  stone at the creature from the darkness, but only the sounds of stone on stone are heard.

*R4T14:* Haru, what do you do?

Maeni on deck, bogey in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: Totemic aura (+2 weapon damage).
Debis Lieklan: 24.  (8:66). 
Corbin: 23. Loaded (normal). READIED to attack when bogey makes attack again.
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 3 days!!!
Gaye: 22.  READIED to attack when bogey makes attack again.
Zoo: 20. _Physical enhancement (x3)_: +2 Str/ Dex/ Con.  DELAYING!!!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Flair: 19. _Totemic aura_ (+2 weapon damage).
Björn: 17. 
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Jens: 16.
Haru: 14.  _Invigorating blast_ available til beginning R9T15.
Maeni:  12. _Animal Affinity_ til beginning R31T16! 
* EXHAUSTED for 1 hour; voice lost for 1 hour!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T14:* Haru sighs and tries again, launching another shot at the spot that his allies are aiming for, but doesn't think he hit anything, despite the shot being flawlessly executed (if a little weak). 

*R4T12:* Maeni, what do you do?

Bogey on deck, Corbin (readied) in the hole, Zoo delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: Totemic aura (+2 weapon damage).
Debis Lieklan: 24.  (8:66). 
Corbin: 23. Loaded (normal). READIED to attack when bogey makes attack again.
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 3 days!!!
Gaye: 22.  READIED to attack when bogey makes attack again.
Zoo: 20. _Physical enhancement (x3)_: +2 Str/ Dex/ Con.  DELAYING!!!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Flair: 19. _Totemic aura_ (+2 weapon damage).
Björn: 17. 
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Jens: 16.
Haru: 14.  _Invigorating blast_ available til beginning R9T15.
Maeni:  12. _Animal Affinity_ til beginning R31T16! 
* EXHAUSTED for 1 hour; voice lost for 1 hour!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T12:* Staying away, Maeni channels more power into more fire after again burning internal arcane reserves, aiming where she last saw the creature.   She doesn't hear the pop and high-pitched squelch of burning bone this time like she did before.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T24:* From the spice at an angle to Björn (where Maeni once stood) comes the bite, which connects on Björn's chest for *1 mod*, but the big man is not so affected. Seeing where it shifted position Corbin shoots, but it doesn't sound like he hit. Gaye likewise casts her cantrip, but she definitely missed. Björn then gets touched by the claw, but keeps his voice as well.

*R2T19:* Flair, what do you do?

Björn on deck, Jens in the hole ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: Totemic aura (+2 weapon damage).
Debis Lieklan: 24.  (8:66). 
Corbin: 23. Unloaded (normal). 
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 3 days!!!
Gaye: 22. 
Zoo: 20. _Physical enhancement (x3)_: +2 Str/ Dex/ Con.  DELAYING!!!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Flair: 19. _Totemic aura_ (+2 weapon damage).
Björn: 17. 
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Jens: 16.
Haru: 14.  _Invigorating blast_ available til beginning R9T15.
Maeni:  12. _Animal Affinity_ til beginning R31T16! 
* EXHAUSTED for 1 hour; voice lost for 1 hour!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T19:* "This is getting to be problematic!" Flair yelled. "Does anyone have any area affects to bring to bear?" Regardless, with nothing else to do, he threw the tether once more, apparently missing.

*R5T17:* Björn, what do you do? It last attacked you from the diagonal, not in front of you.

Jens on deck, Haru in the hole (action posted) ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: Totemic aura (+2 weapon damage).
Debis Lieklan: 24.  (8:66). 
Corbin: 23. Unloaded (normal). 
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 3 days!!!
Gaye: 22. 
Zoo: 20. _Physical enhancement (x3)_: +2 Str/ Dex/ Con.  DELAYING!!!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Flair: 19. _Totemic aura_ (+2 weapon damage).
Björn: 17. 
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Jens: 16.
Haru: 14.  _Invigorating blast_ available til beginning R9T15.
Maeni:  12. _Animal Affinity_ til beginning R31T16! 
* EXHAUSTED for 1 hour; voice lost for 1 hour!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T17:* With a roar of growing frustration, Björn will swing in front of him hoping the thing has moved, but his sword doesn't cut through anything.

*R5T16:* Jens, what do you do?

Haru on deck (action posted), Maeni in the hole....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: Totemic aura (+2 weapon damage).
Debis Lieklan: 24.  (8:66). 
Corbin: 23. Unloaded (normal). 
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 3 days!!!
Gaye: 22. 
Zoo: 20. _Physical enhancement (x3)_: +2 Str/ Dex/ Con.  DELAYING!!!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Flair: 19. _Totemic aura_ (+2 weapon damage).
Björn: 17. 
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Jens: 16.
Haru: 14.  _Invigorating blast_ available til beginning R9T15.
Maeni:  12. _Animal Affinity_ til beginning R31T16! 
* EXHAUSTED for 1 hour; voice lost for 1 hour!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T16:* Jens blasts at the creatures last known location, but it is a terrible shot.

*R5T14:* Haru concentrates, hearing whispers in his ear of devastation, granting him knowledge of a new power  temporarily.*Spoiler: meemaas*
Show

You're right. I didn't realize it is a SP just to use that type of blast. Thanks.

*R5T12:* Maeni, what do you do?

Bogey on deck, Corbin in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: Totemic aura (+2 weapon damage).
Debis Lieklan: 24.  (8:66). 
Corbin: 23. Unloaded (normal). 
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 3 days!!!
Gaye: 22. 
Zoo: 20. _Physical enhancement (x3)_: +2 Str/ Dex/ Con.  DELAYING!!!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Flair: 19. _Totemic aura_ (+2 weapon damage).
Björn: 17. 
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Jens: 16.
Haru: 14.  _Invigorating blast_ available til beginning R9T15.
Maeni:  12. _Animal Affinity_ til beginning R31T16! 
* EXHAUSTED for 1 hour; voice lost for 1 hour!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T12:* Slowly running out of power, Maeni channels one more spell into raw  arcane power and then into fire after stepping aside to try to ensure  she can hit the whole entrance with it. It is some real fine fire control targeting, but she is successful as flames tear right past Björn (who feels the heat on his face).

Perhaps surprised by such precise targeting, the attic whisperer did not expect to be hit from so precise an angle and takes all *9 fire* and is destroyed!

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: Totemic aura (+2 weapon damage).
Debis Lieklan: 24.  (8:66). 
Corbin: 23. Unloaded (normal). 
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 3 days!!!
Gaye: 22. 
Zoo: 20. _Physical enhancement (x3)_: +2 Str/ Dex/ Con.  DELAYING!!!
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Flair: 19. _Totemic aura_ (+2 weapon damage).
Björn: 17. 
*  FILTH FEVER onset in 1 day!!!
Jens: 16.
Haru: 14.  _Invigorating blast_ available til beginning R9T15.
Maeni:  12. _Animal Affinity_ til beginning R31T16! 
* EXHAUSTED for 1 hour; voice lost for 1 hour!!!

----------


## lostsole31

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 2 more days.

Brother Jaume is in Stage 1 of filth fever, and must make a save (player prompted).
EDIT:  Brother Jaume is in Stage 1, with one save made.

----------


## lostsole31

Oddly, the three people who are surprised (Corbin, Flair, & Maeni), have all dealt with this threat before. Perhaps it is their surprise at finding out that the threat has not been dealt with after all that causes them to hesitate. Otherwise, everyone else - either in hearing the faintest trilling, or just in the merit of paranoid intuition - senses something in the fog beyond.

*S22:* Nadya casts _shield_ on herself then flies directly above Corbin's head.

*S21:* Brother Jaume, something is just in the other room, but you can't see because the fog is so thick. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 22. _Shield_ for 2 minutes.
Brother Jaume: 21.
Voonith: 19.
Dorn: 18.
Flair: 13.
Corbin: 12.
Jens: 12.
Maeni: 2.


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 2 more days.
Brother Jaume is in Stage 1 of filth fever, and must make a save (player prompted).
EDIT:  Brother Jaume is in Stage 1, with one save made.[/QUOTE]
Dorn, affected by the haunt, has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 2 days.

----------


## lostsole31

*S21:* *Beware Friends! Something lurks in the mist  ahead. It may be the creature we saw here in the other reality. Guard  yourselves and move together as a group.* BJ grasps his holy symbol and chants a spell, seeking protection from Erastil. 

*S19:* Something darts through the yellow mist at Dorn and where it goes to bite him it ends up headbutting itself against his chest before its head woozily retracts along its long neck back into the thickness of the mist.

*S18:* Dorn casts a spell on himself.*Spoiler: Spellcraft DC 17*
Show

_Expeditious retreat_

Flair & Corbin are surprised ...

*S11:* Jens, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 22. _Shield_ for 2 minutes.
Brother Jaume: 21. _Barkskin_ (+3) for 3 minutes.
Voonith: 19.  STUNNED til beginning R1T19!!!
Dorn: 18. _Expediitious retreat_ for 3 minutes.
Flair: 13.
Corbin: 12.
Jens: 11.
Maeni: 2.


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 2 more days.
Brother Jaume is in Stage 1 of filth fever, and must make a save (player prompted).
EDIT:  Brother Jaume is in Stage 1, with one save made.
Dorn, affected by the haunt, has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 2 days.

----------


## lostsole31

*S11:* Surprised at seeing the same creature from before in this place, Jens thinks for a moment before getting an idea. 
*Spoiler: Jens >>> Collective*
Show

"I have  something I wish to try... Sorry Corbin, but I need to make some room in  the collective. Just shout if you need to rejoin for any reason."

With his warning given, Jens removes Corbin from the collective and  readys himself to forcibly join the lizard when he has line of sight on  it.

*S2:* Maeni, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 22. _Shield_ for 2 minutes.
Brother Jaume: 21. _Barkskin_ (+3) for 3 minutes.
Voonith: 19.  STUNNED til beginning R1T19!!!
Dorn: 18. _Expediitious retreat_ for 3 minutes.
Flair: 13.
Corbin: 12.
Jens: 11.  READIED ACTION (SA): use Unwilling Participant on the Lizard triggering when Jens has Line of Sight on it. Will save DC 15 to resist.
Maeni: 2.


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 2 more days.
Brother Jaume is in Stage 1 of filth fever, and must make a save (player prompted).
EDIT:  Brother Jaume is in Stage 1, with one save made.
Dorn, affected by the haunt, has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 2 days.

----------


## lostsole31

*S2:* To ensure everything goes well, Maeni start chanting words of encouragement in a forgotten tongue. 

*End Surprise Round, Begin Round One ...

R1T22:* Nadya goes into a guarded hover above Corbin.

*R1T21:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Voonith on deck, Dorn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ on heroes til beginning R20T2: +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects.
Nadya: 22. _Shield_ for 2 minutes.  TD.
Brother Jaume: 21. _Barkskin_ (+3) for 3 minutes.
Voonith: 19.  STUNNED til beginning R1T19!!!
Dorn: 18. _Expediitious retreat_ for 3 minutes.
Flair: 13.
Corbin: 12.
Jens: 11.  READIED ACTION (SA): use Unwilling Participant on the Lizard triggering when Jens has Line of Sight on it. Will save DC 15 to resist.
Maeni: 2.


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 2 more days.
Brother Jaume is in Stage 1 of filth fever, and must make a save (player prompted).
EDIT:  Brother Jaume is in Stage 1, with one save made.
Dorn, affected by the haunt, has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 2 days.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T21:* BJ will move in to the room and prepare to unleash a powerful  strike with his staff. His perfect balance makes it appear as if he is  flowing across the ground. He only has to move a few feet into the room before he hazily sees the thing in front of him - seeming a little off-kilter and not snapping at him as he expects.  Brother Jaume squares off against the thing and slams his quarterstaff against its back for *11*.

*R1T19:* The thing shakes its head as if to recover from something, and then attacks the monk, two claws striking true for a total of *5*.

*R1T18:*  Dorn casts _shield of faith_ on Brother Jaume (who stands just in front of him), before Dorn moves in - blocking the AOO bite as he does - and stands to Brother Jaume's left. *"Next fighter, go right!"* he calls.

*R1T13:* Flair, what do you do?

Corbin on deck, Jens (readied action in danger of not occuring) in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ on heroes til beginning R20T2: +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects.
Nadya: 22. _Shield_ for 2 minutes.  TD.
Brother Jaume: 21. _Barkskin_ (+3) for 3 minutes. _Shield of faith_ for 3 minutes.
Voonith: 19.  (49:60). STUNNED til beginning R1T19!!!
Dorn: 18. _Expediitious retreat_ for 3 minutes.
Flair: 13.
Corbin: 12.
Jens: 11.  READIED ACTION (SA): use Unwilling Participant on the Lizard triggering when Jens has Line of Sight on it. Will save DC 15 to resist.
Maeni: 2.


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 2 more days.
Brother Jaume is in Stage 1 of filth fever, and must make a save (player prompted).
EDIT:  Brother Jaume is in Stage 1, with one save made.
Dorn, affected by the haunt, has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 2 days.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T13:* Part of Flair wanted to drag the former man out with his tether, but  seeing as it was the cause of the mists, it wouldn't help. Instead, he  spoke his psuedo-Celestial words, an aura of efficiency surrounding him  and is allies.

Everyone, within their minds and hearts, senses that they have been given the potential for greater success and glory at the same time as every inch of Flair's skin momentarily shines like a torch just like his clothes.*Spoiler: Everybody Please Read*
Show

If the affected creature is benefiting from a morale bonus of any type, it can double that morale bonus  on one roll or check, before making the roll. Once an affected creature  uses this spells effect, the spell is discharged for that subject.
As a reminder, and do not adjust your own rolls, everyone currently has a morale bonus on attack rolls and saves vs. fear from Maeni's _bless_.
At the same time, also coming from Flair's inspiration, is a sense of focus and deadliness, on par with the bonus from the seance that you had enjoyed from Bjorn Vinter (for those that had experienced that.*Spoiler*
Show

Do not adjust your sheets, I shall do that, but this helps with damage as well.

*R1T12:* Corbin, what do you do?

Jens on deck (w/ a readied action that will not happen), Maeni in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ on heroes til beginning R20T2: +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects.
*  Everyone has _moment of greatness_ on themselves til R31T13.
*  War totem from Flair gives everyone a +2 bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 22. _Shield_ for 2 minutes.  TD.
Brother Jaume: 21. _Barkskin_ (+3) for 3 minutes. _Shield of faith_ for 3 minutes.
Voonith: 19.  (49:60). STUNNED til beginning R1T19!!!
Dorn: 18. _Expediitious retreat_ for 3 minutes.
Flair: 13.
Corbin: 12.
Jens: 11.  READIED ACTION (SA): use Unwilling Participant on the Lizard triggering when Jens has Line of Sight on it. Will save DC 15 to resist.
Maeni: 2.


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 2 more days.
Brother Jaume is in Stage 1 of filth fever, and must make a save (player prompted).
EDIT:  Brother Jaume is in Stage 1, with one save made.
Dorn, affected by the haunt, has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 2 days.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T2:* "I will require a clean line of fire to do anything here except healing," says Maeni. She moves to stand near the rubble near the wall. 

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T22:* Nadya flies from above Corbin to above Brothre Jaume. She tries to cast a spell, but she is still really new at understanding her powers and her spell fizzles.

*R2T21:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Voonith on deck, Dorn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ on heroes til beginning R20T2: +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects.
*  Everyone has _moment of greatness_ on themselves til R31T13.
*  War totem from Flair gives everyone a +2 bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 22. _Shield_ for 2 minutes. 
Brother Jaume: 21. _Barkskin_ (+3) for 3 minutes. _Shield of faith_ for 3 minutes.
Voonith: 19.  (49:60). 
Dorn: 18. _Expediitious retreat_ for 3 minutes.
Flair: 13.
Corbin: 12. Loaded (durable).
Jens: 11. DELAYING! 
Maeni: 2. Ready a CLW for when somebody gets hurt!!!


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 2 more days.
Brother Jaume is in Stage 1 of filth fever, and must make a save (player prompted).
EDIT:  Brother Jaume is in Stage 1, with one save made.
Dorn, affected by the haunt, has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 2 days.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T21:* The muscular monk moves to sidestep between the creature and Dorn,  avoiding claws and hammer blows. The yellow mist swirls as a hulking  shape looms in the area where BJ moved. A rapid series of swishing  quarter staff, grunt, and smacking sounds are heard from the fog. *Spoiler: Brother Jaume*
Show

You hit twice for *24*. The enlarge will last until the beginning of your next round, so he is still hulking.

*R2T19:* The creature gives forth a blood-curdling howl.

Everyone roll a Will save ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ on heroes til beginning R20T2: +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects.
*  Everyone has _moment of greatness_ on themselves til R31T13.
*  War totem from Flair gives everyone a +2 bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 22. _Shield_ for 2 minutes. 
Brother Jaume: 21. _Barkskin_ (+3) for 3 minutes. _Shield of faith_ for 3 minutes.  ENLARGED til beginning R3T21!!!
Voonith: 19.  (25:60). 
Dorn: 18. _Expediitious retreat_ for 3 minutes.
Flair: 13.
Corbin: 12. Loaded (durable).
Jens: 11. DELAYING! 
Maeni: 2. Ready a CLW for when somebody gets hurt!!!


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 2 more days.
Brother Jaume is in Stage 1 of filth fever, and must make a save (player prompted).
EDIT:  Brother Jaume is in Stage 1, with one save made.
Dorn, affected by the haunt, has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 2 days.

----------


## lostsole31

Flair, Corbin, Maeni, and Nadya are all dazed by the sound of the howl, and Maeni loses her readied action. The critter than scurries away north from Brother Jaume (no AOO, 5' step).  Brother Jaume knows where it went, but he can't see it anymore.

Meanwhile, some of the mist starts to fill into the kitchen.  All areas of mist have concealment to adjacent, and total concealment from anything farther than 5'.

*R2T18:* Dorn steps (under Nadya). A sound of moderate contact of hammer to small scales is heard.  *"Brother Jaume! It is in the corner. Move up to trap it."*

*R2T13-2:* Flair and Corbin and Maeni are dazed, Jens is delaying ...

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T22:* Nadya is dazed.

*R3T21:* Brother Jaume, you shrink back down to normal size.  What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ on heroes til beginning R20T2: +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects.
*  Everyone has _moment of greatness_ on themselves til R31T13.
*  War totem from Flair gives everyone a +2 bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 22. _Shield_ for 2 minutes. DAZED til beginning R3T19, then SHAKEN til begining R4T19!!!
Brother Jaume: 21. _Barkskin_ (+3) for 3 minutes. _Shield of faith_ for 3 minutes.  ENLARGED til beginning R3T21!!!
Voonith: 19.  (19:60). 
Dorn: 18. _Expediitious retreat_ for 3 minutes.
Flair: 13. DAZED til beginning R3T19, then SHAKEN til begining R4T19!!!
Corbin: 12. Loaded (durable). DAZED til beginning R3T19, then SHAKEN til begining R9T19!!!
Jens: 11. DELAYING! 
Maeni: 2. DAZED til beginning R3T19, then SHAKEN til begining R6T19!!!


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 2 more days.
Brother Jaume is in Stage 1 of filth fever, and must make a save (player prompted).
EDIT:  Brother Jaume is in Stage 1, with one save made.
Dorn, affected by the haunt, has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 2 days.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T21:* BJ moves forward and stands next to Dorn. Spying the creature in the  mist, he attacks again with a flurry of staff strikes and a heel stomp.  Only the last attack, the heel stomp, connects for *12*.  

*R3T19:*  Badly battered, the beast attacks Brother Jaume with everything it has left. A claw mercilessly tears at the monk's right sandal with a crit for *12*. Brother Jaume blocks another incoming claw, but then yet another claw slashes across his chest for *4*, enough with the pain of his foot for the Erastilian's breathing to become labored.

Meanwhile, everyone who was dazed regains their senses, but are filled with fear (shaken). More of the mist also spills into the kitchen, and only Flair stands outside of the mist.

*R3T18:*  Dorn prays to Torag to heal his ally's servant, and he lays a hand on Brother Jaume to heal him [BJ] of *2*.

*R3T13:* Flair, you are currently shaken after that terrifying howl. What do you do?

Corbin (shaken) on deck, Maeni in the hole, Jens delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ on heroes til beginning R20T2: +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects.
*  Everyone has _moment of greatness_ on themselves til R31T13.
*  War totem from Flair gives everyone a +2 bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 22. _Shield_ for 2 minutes. SHAKEN til begining R4T19!!!
Brother Jaume: 21. _Barkskin_ (+3) for 3 minutes. _Shield of faith_ for 3 minutes.  ENLARGED til beginning R3T21!!!
Voonith: 19.  (7:60). 
Dorn: 18. _Expediitious retreat_ for 3 minutes.
Flair: 13. SHAKEN til begining R4T19!!!
Corbin: 12. Loaded (durable). SHAKEN til begining R9T19!!!
Jens: 11. DELAYING! 
Maeni: 2. SHAKEN til begining R6T19!!!


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 2 more days.
Brother Jaume is in Stage 1 of filth fever, and must make a save (player prompted).
EDIT:  Brother Jaume is in Stage 1, with one save made.
Dorn, affected by the haunt, has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 2 days.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T13:* Flair takes a deep breath and focuses on reapplying his defensive  aura. He brings his fists up, ready to strike against any foes that  comes near.  

*R3T12:* Corbin, you are no longer dazed, but shaken. You have a durable bolt loaded.  The mists now surround you, and you only see Maeni and Jens near you. What do you do?

Maeni (shaken) on deck, Nadya in the hole, Jens delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ on heroes til beginning R20T2: +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects.
*  Everyone has _moment of greatness_ on themselves til R31T13.
*  War totem from Flair gives everyone a +2 bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 22. _Shield_ for 2 minutes. SHAKEN til begining R4T19!!!
Brother Jaume: 21. _Barkskin_ (+3) for 3 minutes. _Shield of faith_ for 3 minutes.  ENLARGED til beginning R3T21!!!
Voonith: 19.  (9:60). 
Dorn: 18. _Expediitious retreat_ for 3 minutes.
Flair: 13. SHAKEN til begining R4T19!!! READY attack if enemy comes w/in melee.
Corbin: 12. Loaded (durable). SHAKEN til begining R9T19!!!
Jens: 11. DELAYING! 
Maeni: 2. SHAKEN til begining R6T19!!!


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 2 more days.
Brother Jaume is in Stage 1 of filth fever, and must make a save (player prompted).
EDIT:  Brother Jaume is in Stage 1, with one save made.
Dorn, affected by the haunt, has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 2 days.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T12:* Cursing at the lack of visibility, Corbin runs forward, towards the  sounds of battle. Taking his crossbow in one hand, he draws his curved  knife and dives past Dorn as it snaps at him to swing at the creature, clearly missing.

*R3T2:* Maeni, you are fearful of whatever made that noise (shaken).  The mists now surround you. What do you do?

Nadya on deck, Brother Jaume in the hole, Jens delaying ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ on heroes til beginning R20T2: +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects.
*  Everyone has _moment of greatness_ on themselves til R31T13.
*  War totem from Flair gives everyone a +2 bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 22. _Shield_ for 2 minutes. SHAKEN til begining R4T19!!!
Brother Jaume: 21. _Barkskin_ (+3) for 3 minutes. _Shield of faith_ for 3 minutes.  ENLARGED til beginning R3T21!!!
Voonith: 19.  (9:60). 
Dorn: 18. _Expediitious retreat_ for 3 minutes.
Flair: 13. SHAKEN til begining R4T19!!! READY attack if enemy comes w/in melee.
Corbin: 12. Loaded (durable). SHAKEN til begining R9T19!!!
Jens: 11. DELAYING! 
Maeni: 2. SHAKEN til begining R6T19!!!


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 2 more days.
Brother Jaume is in Stage 1 of filth fever, and must make a save (player prompted).
EDIT:  Brother Jaume is in Stage 1, with one save made.
Dorn, affected by the haunt, has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 2 days.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T2:* Just in case the creature were to approach, and for future  discomfiting encounters, Maeni shields herself with layers of force.  

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T22:* Nadya tries to concentrate to cast a spell again, but again fails.

*R4T21:* The stalwart *Clonk* ( :Small Red Face: ) focuses his will and battles through the pain of his  injuries. The mists swirl around him as he again grows large; quarterstaff making a series of staccato impacts - first on the rock, but the next on the creature. Because they fought it before, the *Clonk* continues with a supernaturally fast spinning back kick that hits stone.

*R4T18:* Dorn leans down to put his hand on the fallen monster's throat, and then smashes its head with a coup de grace.

*Combat Ends ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ on heroes til beginning R20T2: +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects.
*  Everyone has _moment of greatness_ on themselves til R31T13.
*  War totem from Flair gives everyone a +2 bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 22. _Shield_ for 2 minutes. SHAKEN til begining R4T19!!!
Brother Jaume: 21. _Barkskin_ (+3) for 3 minutes. _Shield of faith_ for 3 minutes.  ENLARGED til beginning R3T21!!!
Voonith: 19.  (8:60). 
Dorn: 18. _Expediitious retreat_ for 3 minutes.
Flair: 13. SHAKEN til begining R4T19!!! READY attack if enemy comes w/in melee.
Corbin: 12. Loaded (durable). SHAKEN til begining R9T19!!!
Jens: 11. DELAYING! 
Maeni: 2. SHAKEN til begining R6T19!!! _Mage armor_ for 3 hours.


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 2 more days.
Brother Jaume is in Stage 1 of filth fever, and must make a save (player prompted).
EDIT:  Brother Jaume is in Stage 1, with one save made.
Dorn, affected by the haunt, has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 2 days.

----------


## lostsole31

*Surprise Round ...* 

Brother Jaume has to save vs. Fort DC 12 or fall asleep as per sleep spell.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: War totem from Flair gives everyone a +2 bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Jens: 21. 
Maeni: 21. _Mage armor_ for 2.5 hours.
Dorn: 20.
Oneirogen:  19.
Nadya: 14. 
Flair: 11. _Vigor_ (10 THP).
Corbin: 9. Loaded (durable).
Brother Jaume: 7. _Vigor_ (10 THP). 


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 2 more days.
Brother Jaume is in Stage 1 of filth fever. He has made one save.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 2 days.

----------


## lostsole31

*Surprise Round ...* 

*S19:* Brother Jaume feels a wave of sleep washing over him, but his fear acts as a stimulant to keep him awake. There in front of him, his a wide-eyed man spewing yellow fog from his mouth.  The man turns to Brother Jaume and hits the monk in the stomach with an incredibly hard punch for *6*.

*S7:* Brother Jaume, the oneirogen is right in front of you. This is a surprise round, so you can only make a SA or MA, not a FRA, FAA, 1RA, or both SA/MA as normal.  What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: War totem from Flair gives everyone a +2 bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Jens: 22. 
Maeni: 21. _Mage armor_ for 2.5 hours.
Dorn: 20.
Oneirogen:  19.
Nadya: 14. 
Flair: 11. _Vigor_ (10 THP).
Corbin: 9. Loaded (durable).
Brother Jaume: 7. _Vigor_ (10 THP). 


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 2 more days.
Brother Jaume is in Stage 1 of filth fever. He has made one save.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 2 days.
[/QUOTE]

----------


## lostsole31

*S7:* Shocked by the sudden attack, BJs reflexes ignite and his quarter staff  whips up to strike his adversary with a strong attack to the  midsection, but finds that the pain in his stomach causes him to move a lot slower than desired.*Spoiler: Brother Jaume*
Show

Actually, you didn't "take" 6.  I mean, you did, but it doesn't "show" (courtesy of Jens' mental protections on you).

*Begin Round One ...*

*R1T22:* Jens, somewhere, several feet ahead in the fog, you hear the sounds of battle, including what sounded like an "OOF!" from Brother Jaume. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: War totem from Flair gives everyone a +2 bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Jens: 22. 
Maeni: 21. _Mage armor_ for 2.5 hours.
Dorn: 20.
Oneirogen:  19.
Nadya: 14. 
Flair: 11. _Vigor_ (10 THP).
Corbin: 9. Loaded (durable).
Brother Jaume: 7. _Vigor_ (4 THP). 


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 2 more days.
Brother Jaume is in Stage 1 of filth fever. He has made one save.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 2 days.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T22:* Stepping west, Jens readies himself to provide aid on command.*Spoiler: Jens >>> Collective (Brother Jaume)*
Show

"_You okay Jaume? That sounded like it hurt. Let me know if you need healing. I don't need to be able to see you to render aid._"
*Spoiler: Jens*
Show

As expected, you no longer see Dorn, but you do see Corbin directly ahead/ west of you.

*R1T21:* Maeni, what do you do? Dorn is just southwest of you, and you hear the sounds of combat, and mentally heard Jens over the collective (q.v.).

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: War totem from Flair gives everyone a +2 bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Jens: 22. READIED action: use _vigor_ on Jaume if he calls out for aid!!!
Maeni: 21. _Mage armor_ for 2.5 hours.
Dorn: 20.
Oneirogen:  19.
Nadya: 14. 
Flair: 11. _Vigor_ (10 THP).
Corbin: 9. Loaded (durable).
Brother Jaume: 7. _Vigor_ (4 THP). 


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 2 more days.
Brother Jaume is in Stage 1 of filth fever. He has made one save.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 2 days.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T21:* Once again, Maeni prays for guidance. 

*R1T20:*  Maeni feels a sudden, almost palpable, sense of grace coming from Dorn.  Everyone else feels it as he passes them. As he gets to Brother Jaume  he sees the oneirogen and tries to get to an opening without drawing an  attack, and just barely manages to do so. He tries to slam the oneirogen  in the upper arm, but his aim is fouled by the mists.

*R1T19:*  The oneirogen swings twice at Brother Jaume, who dodges the first and  blocks the second.  It then steps back a few feet, out of sight of  Brother Jaume.

*R1T14:* *"Amazing!"* calls Nadya.  *"I wasn't sure if I was seeing things when I saw the voonith before, but it appears I can see through this yellow fog easily!"*

She  zooms south out of view of the party members who had seen her (Brother  Jaume, Flair, Corbin, and Dorn).  Then, from somewhere to the south and  southwest comes the sound of electricity and boxes and other things  being rattled.
*Spoiler: Dorn >>> Collective*
Show

*"An  electric storm just started right in front of me! The oneirogen hasn't  been hit yet, but everyone else beware of coming to close!"*

*R1T11:* Flair, you are feeling tougher and more battle-focused than normal (_bless_, _vigor_). You know the enemy is somewhere west-ish of you.  What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ for 3 minutes.
*  War totem from Flair gives everyone a +2 bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Jens: 22. READIED action: use _vigor_ on Jaume if he calls out for aid!!!
Maeni: 21. _Mage armor_ for 2.5 hours.
Dorn: 20.
Oneirogen:  19.
Nadya: 14. Electric Aura active!
Flair: 11. _Vigor_ (10 THP).
Corbin: 9. Loaded (durable).
Brother Jaume: 7. _Vigor_ (4 THP). 


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 2 more days.
Brother Jaume is in Stage 1 of filth fever. He has made one save.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 2 days.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T11:* Flair calls upon the ferocity within himself to infect his friends.  He then passes by Brother Jaume and Dorn until he sees the oneirogen.  *"Got it here!  Follow my voice, and give in to its passion, but don't enter the field.  Nadya set up some type of electrical current!"*

*R1T9:* Corbin, you have a durable bolt loaded. The battle (such as it is) is happening somewhere west of you.  What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ for 3 minutes.
 *  War totem from Flair gives everyone a +2 bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Jens: 22. READIED action: use _vigor_ on Jaume if he calls out for aid!!!
Maeni: 21. _Mage armor_ for 2.5 hours.
Dorn: 20.
Oneirogen:  19.
Nadya: 14. Electric Aura active!
Flair: 11. _Vigor_ (10 THP).  _War totem_ active (MA to concentrate).
Corbin: 9. Loaded (durable).
Brother Jaume: 7. _Vigor_ (4 THP). 


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 2 more days.
Brother Jaume is in Stage 1 of filth fever. He has made one save.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 2 days.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T9:* Corbin cautiously heads towards the sounds of combat. He only moves 5' before he sees Dorn, and then he goes into a defensive crouch, looking all around, not just to the west and south.  

*R1T7:* Brother Jaume, the oneirogen had backed away from you, out of view, and Flair and Dorn both went past you. In the yellow fog beyond, you catch glimpses of lightning - not enough to see actual arcs, but sort of like a thunderstorm in the clouds lighting up a cloud bank (and no, it doesn't "light up" anything outside of your field of view). Flair and Dorn are just south of you. What do you do?

Jens on deck (readied action will reset), Maeni in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ for 3 minutes.
 *  War totem from Flair gives everyone a +2 bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Jens: 22. READIED action: use _vigor_ on Jaume if he calls out for aid!!!
Maeni: 21. _Mage armor_ for 2.5 hours.
Dorn: 20.
Oneirogen:  19.
Nadya: 14. Electric Aura active!
Flair: 11. _Vigor_ (10 THP).  _War totem_ active (MA to concentrate).
Corbin: 9. Loaded (durable).  TD!!!
Brother Jaume: 7. _Vigor_ (4 THP). 


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 2 more days.
Brother Jaume is in Stage 1 of filth fever. He has made one save.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 2 days.

----------


## lostsole31

*Spoiler: Brother Jaume >>> Collective (Jens)*
Show

_Thank you Jens, healing would be much appreciated!_
 
*R1T7:* Brother Jaume chants a prayer to Erastil, asking for aid in defeating this foe. His  quarterstaff glows momentarily before he strides towards the direction  taken by Flair and Dorn and the sound of Flair's voice. In moving, he moves right into where Flair and Dorn are standing and jukes west just as he sees the oneirogen, but Brother Jaume does a quick diving roll to get safely into position to threaten the thing next to Flair. Seeing occasional arcs of electricity, he prudently goes no farther.

*R1T6:* Finally getting his cue, Jens manifests _vigor_, but in doing so he finds that the energy a small portion of that energy is actually usable by Jens, so he instead redirects it to Dorn, who he knows will get as close as he can.*Spoiler: Jens, Brother Jaume*
Show

Brother Jaume had 4 THP remaining from that last double-strength vigor, and only "vigor" .... with no qualifiers or mentions of increase ... were part of Jens' readied action.  So, Brother Jaume is "topped off" at 5 THP (I track that), and I had to make a judgment call.  With Flair making no mention of having gotten hurt (Jens' other double-_vigor_ recipient), it was down to Corbin and Dorn.  Despite the fog likely forcing Corbin to close to melee when it is time, he has been twitchy of lately, so Dorn was a safe bet for someone who is going to get in an enemy's grill. So, Dorn now also has _vigor_ on him (albeit at only 4 THP).

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T21:* Maeni, what do you do?

Dorn on deck, oneirogen in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ for 3 minutes.
 *  War totem from Flair gives everyone a +2 bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Maeni: 21. _Mage armor_ for 2.5 hours.
Dorn: 20. _Vigor_ (4 THP).
Oneirogen:  19.
Nadya: 14. Electric Aura active!
Flair: 11. _Vigor_ (10 THP).  _War totem_ active (MA to concentrate).
Corbin: 9. Loaded (durable).  TD!!!
Brother Jaume: 7. _Vigor_ (5 THP). _Magic weapon_ on quarterstaff for 3 min.
Jens: 6.


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 2 more days.
Brother Jaume is in Stage 1 of filth fever. He has made one save.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 2 days.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T21:* Maeni goes north toward the wall, then follows it westward, moving around boxes as she goes. She then prepares herself just in case. 

*R2T20:* Dorn calls on the favor granted him by Torag and attacks the oneirogen.  His hammer comes down on its right hand for *13*, then along its neck for *11* ... and still it stands.

*R2T19-14:* It tries to return the favor with two fists, but misses both times. It then steps backwards ... further into the electrical field! Nadya hovers where she is and casts _shield_ on herself. An arc of electricity jolts the former human for *3 electricity*.

*R2T11:* Flair, you are currently concentrating on _war totem_. The oneirogen is out of sight, and definitely further into the field of electricity.  What do you do?

Corbin on deck, Brother Jaume in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ for 3 minutes.
 *  War totem from Flair gives everyone a +2 bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Maeni: 21. _Mage armor_ for 2.5 hours. TD!!!
Dorn: 20. _Vigor_ (4 THP).
Oneirogen:  19. (12:39).
Nadya: 14. Electric Aura active! _Shield_ for two minutes.
Flair: 11. _Vigor_ (10 THP).  _War totem_ active (MA to concentrate).
Corbin: 9. Loaded (durable).  TD!!!
Brother Jaume: 7. _Vigor_ (5 THP). _Magic weapon_ on quarterstaff for 3 min.
Jens: 6.


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 2 more days.
Brother Jaume is in Stage 1 of filth fever. He has made one save.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 2 days.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T11:* Rather than risk running into the electrical field, Flair maintains his totem and get into a defensive stance. 

*R2T9:* Corbin, what do you do?

Brother Jaume on deck (action posted), Jens in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ for 3 minutes.
 *  War totem from Flair gives everyone a +2 bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Maeni: 21. _Mage armor_ for 2.5 hours. TD!!!
Dorn: 20. _Vigor_ (4 THP).
Oneirogen:  19. (12:39).
Nadya: 14. Electric Aura active! _Shield_ for two minutes.
Flair: 11. _Vigor_ (10 THP).  _War totem_ active (MA to concentrate). TD!!!
Corbin: 9. Loaded (durable).  TD!!!
Brother Jaume: 7. _Vigor_ (5 THP). _Magic weapon_ on quarterstaff for 3 min.
Jens: 6.


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 2 more days.
Brother Jaume is in Stage 1 of filth fever. He has made one save.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 2 days.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T9:* Corbin squints into the mist, moving west until both Dorn and flair are in view... "Where is the bastard?" 

*R2T7:* Brother Jaume, the oneirogen moved further south into the electrical field, out of view.  The electrical field is not one which wholly suffuses everything in the area, and doesn't even seem to do much damage to nearby boxes.  You _could_ feasibly dodge to give chase, but there's no guarantee. What do you do?

Jens on deck, Maeni in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ for 3 minutes.
 *  War totem from Flair gives everyone a +2 bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Maeni: 21. _Mage armor_ for 2.5 hours. TD!!!
Dorn: 20. _Vigor_ (4 THP).
Oneirogen:  19. (12:39).
Nadya: 14. Electric Aura active! _Shield_ for two minutes.
Flair: 11. _Vigor_ (10 THP).  _War totem_ active (MA to concentrate). TD!!!
Corbin: 9. Loaded (durable).  TD!!!
Brother Jaume: 7. _Vigor_ (5 THP). _Magic weapon_ on quarterstaff for 3 min.
Jens: 6.


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 2 more days.
Brother Jaume is in Stage 1 of filth fever. He has made one save.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 2 days.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T7:* BJ follows the Oneirogen with the intent of pressing the attack, attempting to dodge the electrical discharge. He sees the oneirogen, but knows that if he wastes his magic to enlarge he will just bump against an  obstruction and so he remains normal size. He easily fights off the soporific effects of being too close to the former man, and attacks with a flurry. His first strike smashes into the living rift's right shoulder for *13*, and that is all that is needed to drop him, but he is in a fury and smashes him twice more with the staff and caves his skull in with a spinning downward axe kick.

The electrical field stops.

*Combat Ends ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ for 3 minutes.
 *  War totem from Flair gives everyone a +2 bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Maeni: 21. _Mage armor_ for 2.5 hours. TD!!!
Dorn: 20. _Vigor_ (4 THP).
Nadya: 14. Electric Aura active! _Shield_ for two minutes.
Flair: 11. _Vigor_ (10 THP).  _War totem_ active (MA to concentrate). TD!!!
Corbin: 9. Loaded (durable).  TD!!!
Brother Jaume: 7. _Vigor_ (5 THP). _Magic weapon_ on quarterstaff for 3 min.
Jens: 6.


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 2 more days.
Brother Jaume is in Stage 1 of filth fever. He has made one save.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 2 days.

----------


## lostsole31

*Begin Round 1 ....

R1T25:* Corbin, battle has not yet been joined, as you hear someone above in that chamber that sees Dorn and Brother Jaume tell them to leave. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Aggra: 30. PRONE on pallet!!!
Corbin: 25. Crossbow loaded (acid).
Nadya: 19.
AO3: 18. (24:24).
Brother Jaume: 18.
AO1: 16. (24:24).
Jens: 13. Intends to manifest Animal Affinity to increase WIS to  increase collective by 2 slots, increase DCs of unwilling participants  by 2, etc.
Maeni: 13. 
Dorn: 12. 
AO2: 11. (24:24).
Flair: 10. 


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T25:* Not willing to barge straight into the room, Corbin tenses up, ready to leap for cover at the slightest opportunity.

*R1T19:* With blistering speed Nadya zooms up the stairs and all the way to the other side of the room, adjacent to AO3. *Spoiler: Brother Jaume (and Dorn)*
Show

Brother Jaume (and Dorn) see her form briefly change into that of a hideous and terrifying crone whose gaze bores into AO3. That change in form lasts only a split-second before Nadya once again appears herself.

*R1T18:* AO3 takes out a crowbar and Nadya - who is unarmed - is surprised enough that she gets hit easily in the head for *11*.

*R1T17:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Aggra: 30. PRONE on pallet!!!
Corbin: 25. Crossbow loaded (acid). TD. Ready an IA (gunslinger's dodge) to bottom or bottom left square if targeted by any ranged attacks.
Nadya: 19.
AO3: 18. (24:24). Crowbar in hand.
Brother Jaume: 17.
AO1: 16. (24:24).
Jens: 13. Intends to manifest Animal Affinity to increase WIS to  increase collective by 2 slots, increase DCs of unwilling participants  by 2, etc.
Maeni: 13. 
Dorn: 12. 
AO2: 11. (24:24).
Flair: 10. 


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T17:* Brother Jaume strides forward to engage the cultist to his left using his staff as a walking stick. *You should just surrender now. It will be better for everyone involved. You will not be harmed.* The big man smiles warmly and with honest compassion. 

*R1T16:* Brother Jaume's new friend takes out a crowbar and swings it at the monk, who simply shifts his staff to the other side of him and blocks the crowbar.

*R1T13:* Jens, you heard the sound of something hitting a large piece of wood immediately after you overhearing Brother Jaume's attempt to calm things. It seems that battle is joined. But you aren't up to the room yet and can't see. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Aggra: 30. PRONE on pallet!!!
Corbin: 25. Crossbow loaded (acid). TD. Ready an IA (gunslinger's dodge) to bottom or bottom left square if targeted by any ranged attacks.
Nadya: 19.
AO3: 18. (24:24). Crowbar in hand.
Brother Jaume: 17.
AO1: 16. (24:24).
Jens: 13. Intends to manifest Animal Affinity to increase WIS to  increase collective by 2 slots, increase DCs of unwilling participants  by 2, etc.
Maeni: 13. 
Dorn: 12. 
AO2: 11. (24:24).
Flair: 10. 


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T13:* Jens makes his way up the stairs and steps to the side (south) to see  the situation and let others pass. Seeing Nadya and Jaume engaged in  melee, Jens manifests a power to give them the vigor to shrug off blows. 

*R1T12:* Maeni, what do you do? You can't see the battle in the room above yet (you would have to be at least one square from the room on the stairs, or the stairs are too high).

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Aggra: 30. PRONE on pallet!!!
Corbin: 25. Crossbow loaded (acid). TD. Ready an IA (gunslinger's dodge) to bottom or bottom left square if targeted by any ranged attacks.
Nadya: 19.
AO3: 18. (24:24). Crowbar in hand.
Brother Jaume: 17. _Vigor_ til R31T13.
AO1: 16. (24:24).
Jens: 13. _Vigor_ til R31T13.
Maeni: 12. 
Dorn: 11. 
AO2: 10. (24:24).
Flair: 9. 


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T12:* As she climbs part of the stairs diagonally, Maeni chants once again. Every ally is filled with the courage of a dragon. 

*R1T11:* Dorn casts _expeditious retreat_ on himself. He then zooms along the northern part of the guardroom past AO2 and then acrobatically past AO3 to get by the wounded Nadya.

*R1T10:* AO2 repositions to flank Brother Jaume with AO1 while taking out a crowbar. Brother Jaume easily evades his attack.

*R1T9:* Flair ..... everyone except Corbin has left you, and you can't see the battle. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
Aggra: 30. PRONE on pallet!!!
Corbin: 25. Crossbow loaded (acid). TD. Ready an IA (gunslinger's dodge) to bottom or bottom left square if targeted by any ranged attacks.
Nadya: 19.
AO3: 18. (24:24). Crowbar in hand.
Brother Jaume: 17. _Vigor_ til R31T13.
AO1: 16. (24:24).
Jens: 13. _Vigor_ til R31T13.
Maeni: 12. _Bless_ til R31T12.
Dorn: 11. _Expeditious retreat_ til R31T11.
AO2: 10. (24:24).
Flair: 9. 


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T9:* Flair steps forward until he's standing next to Maeni. From that vantage  point, he sees the fighting and sends a tether against the foe between  Jens and Brother Jaume, but not before re-activating his defensive  power. The tether slams right into AO2's chest for *8*, and that strange arcane tether is now linked to Flair and the Apostle.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T30:* *"Look out, Nadya!"* can be heard Dorn's voice. From over, hidden under one of the pallets, bursts an old lady that ignores the older but slighly closer man as she tries to wrap her hands around Nadya's surprised throat. It is too late, though, and Nadya is held fast in the crone's hands and takes *12* from sheer force (which is enough to deplete Jens' _vigor_ effect on her).

*R2T25:* Corbin, you have an acid bolt loaded. What do you do?

Nadya on deck, AO3 in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
* _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Aggra: 30. GRAPPLING Nadya!!!
Corbin: 25. Crossbow loaded (acid). TD. Ready an IA (gunslinger's dodge) to bottom or bottom left square if targeted by any ranged attacks.
Nadya: 19.  GRAPPLED by Aggra!!!
AO3: 18. (24:24). Crowbar in hand.
Brother Jaume: 17. _Vigor_ til R31T13.
AO1: 16. (24:24).
Jens: 13. _Vigor_ til R31T13.
Maeni: 12. _Bless_ til R31T12.
Dorn: 11. _Expeditious retreat_ til R31T11.
AO2: 10. (16:24). Tethered by Flair.
Flair: 9. _Energy__ tether_ on AO2 (concentrating; Hardness 1; hp 2). _War totem_.


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T25:* Corbin decides now is the time to pop up into room, shouldering past  Flair and Maeni. He takes a good look around the room before snapping a  shot off at one of the crazies threatening Nadya, but the quarrel hits rubble in the rear and is destroyed by its own acid. He then fast reloads with a durable bolt. 

*R2T19:*  Nadya is being strangled by the woman you can only guess by a previous description is the Bag Lady. She is terrified, but tries to concentrate in the grapple to do something, but fails. Nadya has tears in her eyes as she fears she will be ended by a hideous old crone.

*R2T18:* AO3 maneuvers around to flank Nadya. He hits her in the back with the crowbar, but her _shield_ spell protects her from real contact.

*R2T17:* Brother Jaume, you are enjoying an influx of health from Jens, and you are flanking AO2 with him. On the other hand, you are being flanked by AO1, and you have found that these Apostles in Orpiment are damn sneaky opponents with cheap shots. Worse, an ally [Nadya] to the west seems to be in a situation she might not be able to get out of herself. What do you do?

AO1 on deck, Jens in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
* _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Aggra: 30. GRAPPLING Nadya!!!
Corbin: 25. Crossbow loaded (acid). TD. Ready an IA (gunslinger's dodge) to bottom or bottom left square if targeted by any ranged attacks.
Nadya: 19.  GRAPPLED by Aggra!!!
AO3: 18. (24:24). Crowbar in hand.
Brother Jaume: 17. _Vigor_ til R31T13.
AO1: 16. (24:24).
Jens: 13. _Vigor_ til R31T13.
Maeni: 12. _Bless_ til R31T12.
Dorn: 11. _Expeditious retreat_ til R31T11.
AO2: 10. (16:24). Tethered by Flair.
Flair: 9. _Energy__ tether_ on AO2 (concentrating; Hardness 1; hp 2). _War totem_.


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T17:* *That was an unwise decision, my friend!* Brother  Jaume is still smiling as his dusty, sandal clad foot swings up to  strike the apostle in orpiment (AO1) about the face in a quick  succession of three strikes. The first nails the apostle's jaw for *9 NL* (something from Flair seems to be giving Brother Jaume greater ferocity), but in rechambering his kick, Brother Jaume knees himself in the jaw! 

Brother Jaume, you have suffered a catastrophic failure! Roll a Will save vs. DC 20 or be knocked unconscious.  :Eek: 

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
* _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Aggra: 30. GRAPPLING Nadya!!!
Corbin: 25. Crossbow loaded (durable).
Nadya: 19.  GRAPPLED by Aggra!!!
AO3: 18. (24:24). Crowbar in hand.
Brother Jaume: 17. _Vigor_ til R31T13. 
AO1: 16. (24:24, 9 NL).
Jens: 13. _Vigor_ til R31T13.
Maeni: 12. _Bless_ til R31T12.
Dorn: 11. _Expeditious retreat_ til R31T11.
AO2: 10. (16:24). Tethered by Flair.
Flair: 9. _Energy__ tether_ on AO2 (concentrating; Hardness 1; hp 2). _War totem_.


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*Spoiler: Brother Jaume; Flair*
Show

Brother Jaume hyper-chambers on the second  kick as he slips on some of the dust of the rubble to knee himself in  the head and he falls down unconscious. AO1 does a coup de grace to  Brother Jaume's head, crushing his skull.  Brother Jaume then has a  sense of how things unfold from there ...

Distracted by Brother  Jaume's sudden death (and the sudden surge of psionic power), Jens fails  to concentrate properly and loses his attempt to remotely aid Nadya.  Maeni begins casting a lengthy spell. Dorn fails to connect against the  terrifyingly fast (even if grappling) Bag Lady. AO2 is tethered, but  steps forward - closing the gap - and cracks Maeni's skull with his  crowbar. Unarmed, she is not ready for such a weapon to be so deadly and  it hurts more than expected. She loses her spell, and then her balance  as she topples down the stairs to the landing, badly wounded. Flair  channels some of his energy through the tether to hurt AO2, and then  tries a fist to the jaw, but only succeeds in glancing off of his padded  armor.

Aggra snaps Nadya's neck, stepping north to flank Dorn as  she releases the body. Corbin backs north against the wall and fires  off a shot at AO2 but misses (and reloads). AO3 repositions to flank  Dorn, makes a brutal sort of "pimp slap" with his crowbar, dazing the  saint. Jens doesn't appear very dangerous, but with a bird-man cranking  another bolt onto a crossbow, AO1 charges Corbin and smacks his arm,  hard. 

Meanwhile, Jens seems to be in a rapturous trance after  seeming to get stronger from Brother Jaume's death .... and then Nadya's  death as well! He smiles a smile that says that Jens is no longer the  Jens you know. He does some mental gymnastics to remove Dorn's dazed  condition ... and give it to Flair! Maeni unsteadily gets to her feet  and sends a _jolt_ upwards at AO2 (missing). Dorn sidesteps and  attacks the Bag Lady, but it his hammer curiously bounces off of her  tough hide. With Flair now dazed, AO2 smacks the energy tether off of  him.

Aggra attacks Dorn and begins strangling him. To his credit,  Dorn seems to possess an ability that helps him shrug off nearly half  of what she tries to put on him, but he is still held by a terrifying  opponent. Corbin moves a few feet further into the room to not get  cornered by his opponent and shoots at him. He gets hit in the leg  first, which sends his shot off, and then he reloads. Dorn's struggles  in the Bag Lady's grasp saves him from AO3's flanking reposition strike.  AO1 acrobatically moves to now flank Corbin with AO1, smacking the  tengu in his chain shirt but not hurting him. The battle truly takes a  turn when Jens gathers his energy and then lets loose with a stunningly  powerful geokinetic blast .... at Flair! 

Though Maeni didn't see  Jens do this, she does see his trademwark attack hit Flair, and assumes  it was a very unfortunate miss against AO2. Seeing that most of the  offensive power of the enemy group appears to come from very precise  attacks from the opposition, Maeni runs up the stairs and manages to  dodge AO2's AOO to come more into the room and attempt to cast _obscuring mist_.  Not wanting to lose her spell to chance, and seeing that AO2 already  made an AOO against her, she begins to cast her spell without doing so  defensively, only to learn that AO2 has already recovered to attack her  again! She gets hit hard in the belly, ruining her spell.

Dorn  finds he is unable to wrestle out of a woman's grasp who exceeds him in  age by 15+ years (and he is 50). AO2 rocks Maeni with another blow,  dropping her unconscious. Flair spends his time shaking himself out of  the dazed condition, only to find himself badly battered and Maeni near  him, unconscious.

Surrounded as he is, the Bag Lady is ever more  dangerous as she begins to choke the life out of Dorn with even greater  power than her initial press, enough that he sinks to his knees. Corbin  acrobatically clears to the south side of the room and shoots at AO1 to  dissuade any close chase. AO3 gives another poor accounting of himself  as his weapon is turned aside by studded leather. No longer dealing with  Corbin, AO1 steps up to Maeni and now has two kills to his credit as he  smashes her brains in ... and Jens is further amplified and in a  killing euphoria. He capitalizes on this by gathering energy again to  fire yet another geo-blast at Flair, knocking the man clear off the  stairs and to his death below ... and again, further enhancing his  power.

What follows in even faster and not quite bit-by-bit time  lapse is Dorn being killed, the whole converging on Corbin as Jens steps  back to bring AO2 into his collective. Corbin kills AO2 before being  killed himself, and then the Bag Lady, the two Apostles, and an  exultantly power-mad Jens agreeing to work together.

The vision flashing before the two men's inner mind's eye ends. For *Flair*,  everything seems to go to a blinding-speed rewind back to the "now." It  is as if he saw the patterns of misfortune unfolding before him.

For *Brother Jaume*,  it is almost as if he gained some semblance of clarity. Sure enough, as  he is about to rechamber his foot for a second kick, he sees AO1 was  actually ready to push his crowbar against Jaume's foot to force his  knee up into his face. Brother Jaume lets him, but as his foot/knee is  pushed towards him, the girthy monk is already pivoting in a low, rear somersault aided in balance by his staff to come to a controlled prone position totally face down.  He thrusts forward like an attacking lizard on the ground with a punch at AO1's knee. It is not an effective attack, but AO1 backs up and is startled just enough for Brother Jaume to roll forward and kip up to plant two feet into his opponent's face for *13 NL*! AO1 is reeling from the blow.

With AO1 still standing, Brother Jaume palnts himself in readiness for the inevitable counterattack.

*R2T16:* AO1 makes his attack, but Brother Jaume simply uses his staff to go behind the attacking elbow and force his attack to go faster and tighter than expected as Brother Jaume barely moves the main line of his body. It is a classy, classy, goddamn defense that is as much to say, "I own you."

*R2T13:* Jens, startled at the aggressor suddenly choking the life out of Nadya,  attempts to bolster her quickly diminishing life. He steps away from  AO2 (though is now in the square with the _energy tether_), though doesn't manage to escape his reach, and attempts to manifest  more vigor on Nadya without getting crowbared for his efforts.
*Spoiler: Jens >>> Collective*
Show

*"Someone should assist Nadya now! I don't know if I can keep her alive if she remains in that madwoman's grasp much longer."*
A coppery smell permeates and a viscous red fluid that resembles blood coats the area around Jens.

*R2T12:* Maeni, what do you do?

Dorn on deck, AO2 in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
* _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Aggra: 30. GRAPPLING Nadya!!!
Corbin: 25. Crossbow loaded (durable).
Nadya: 19.  GRAPPLED by Aggra!!!
AO3: 18. (24:24). Crowbar in hand.
Brother Jaume: 17. _Vigor_ til R31T13. 
AO1: 16. (24:24, 22 NL).
Jens: 13. _Vigor_ til R31T13.
Maeni: 12. _Bless_ til R31T12.
Dorn: 11. _Expeditious retreat_ til R31T11.
AO2: 10. (16:24). Tethered by Flair.
Flair: 9. _Energy__ tether_ on AO2 (concentrating; Hardness 1; hp 2). _War totem_.


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*Spoiler: Maeni >>> Collective*
Show

_"In that case I'll call some help!"_
*R2T12:* Mixing low growls and yaps, Maeni starts casting a very long, intricate spell. 

*R2T11:* Dorn, ever the protector, casts _shield of faith_ on Nadya; a faint, ghostly image of a warhammer with handle upwards infuses Nadya. Then, he takes a wide arc around the grappling pair (because it doesn't make sense he could go through the diagonal between them) and threatens AO3.

*R2T10:* AO2 is bothered by the energy tether, not sure what to make of it, but isn't about to let go of a cheap shot when he can take it, but Brother Jaume is surprisingly canny in multiple-combatant fights and blocks the crowbar easily.

*R2T9:* Flair, do you concentrate to maintain the energy tether (and therefore do damage to AO2), or drop it and do something else?

Bag Lady on deck, Corbin in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
* _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Aggra: 30. GRAPPLING Nadya!!!
Corbin: 25. Crossbow loaded (durable).
Nadya: 19.  GRAPPLED by Aggra!!! _Shield of faith_ ftil R32T11 (+2 deflection)!.
AO3: 18. (24:24). Crowbar in hand.
Brother Jaume: 17. _Vigor_ til R31T13. 
AO1: 16. (24:24, 22 NL).
Jens: 13. _Vigor_ til R31T13.
Maeni: 12. _Bless_ til R31T12. Casting SM1!!!
Dorn: 11. _Expeditious retreat_ til R31T11.
AO2: 10. (16:24). Tethered by Flair.
Flair: 9. _Energy__ tether_ on AO2 (concentrating; Hardness 1; hp 2). _War totem_.


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T9:* Flair abandons the tether, and it disappears in a puff of blue. Flair hops off the stairs for some breathing room, doing a surprsingly fast acro around Corbin and the hard corner. He concentrates for a split second, thinking about how Corbin is so fluid with the crossbow, and then shoots a second tether at  the Bag Lady (which misses and dissipates). As he does so, he tepes the collective, though the  message is for one member in particular. *Spoiler: Flair >>> Collective (Jens)*
Show

*"You can do this Jens! Stay true and we can win this fight!"*
*Spoiler: Flair*
Show

Flair, not understanding or respecting how much training Corbin has, realizes in a post-action assessment that he got the basics of aiming at close range down for accuracy and damage, but not quite Corbin's amazing Flair at being able to confidently pick out a target among grapplers. 
READ: You got Point Blank Shot for your martial flexibility, because Precise Shot requires Point Blank Shot as a prerequisite.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T30:* The Bag Lady goes to really bear into Nadya, and Nadya thrashes about so wildly, even employing her flight to go all around, that the Bag Lady releases her hold ... and then vomits to the side, nauseated!

*R3T25:* Corbin, you have a durable bolt loaded. What do you do?

Nadya on deck, AO3 in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
* _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Aggra: 30. NAUSEATED til R5T30!!!
Corbin: 25. Crossbow loaded (durable).
Nadya: 19.  _Shield of faith_ ftil R32T11 (+2 deflection)!.
AO3: 18. (24:24). Crowbar in hand.
Brother Jaume: 17. _Vigor_ til R31T13. 
AO1: 16. (24:24, 22 NL).
Jens: 13. _Vigor_ til R31T13.
Maeni: 12. _Bless_ til R31T12. Casting SM1!!!
Dorn: 11. _Expeditious retreat_ til R31T11.
AO2: 10. (16:24). Tethered by Flair.
Flair: 9. _War totem_ til R12T9.
*  Martial Flexibility: Point Blank Shot til R12T9.


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T25:* Corbin, satisfied that Nadya is now out of danger due to his timely  intervention, switches focus to one of the foes pummeling Jaume,  striding with quick, silent movements to slam the butt of his crossbow  into the back of the man's neck for *15*. The man just barely manages to keep his feet, but won't keep them much longer.

*R3T19:* Nadya steps out of reach of the apostle nearest her, staring with a mixture of anger and fear at the strangler, and turns into the misty form of herself.

*R3T18:* AO3 seems confused, then turns to Dorn and hits him in the right foot for *1 mod*. He then spryly bypasses the older man to then try to pass AO1 to get a southern position on Brother Jaume. Having been an opening, Brother Jaume puts a left elbow in the man's ribs for *14 NL*.

*R3T17:* Brother Jaume, you now have three apostles surrounding you. You used PA and nonlethal unarmed last round (and as an AOO off-turn) effectively. What do you do?

AO1 on deck, Jens in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
* _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Aggra: 30. NAUSEATED til R5T30!!!
Corbin: 25. Crossbow loaded (durable).
Nadya: 19.  _Shield of faith_ ftil R32T11 (+2 deflection)! _Gaseous form_.
AO3: 18. (24:24, 14 NL). Crowbar in hand.
Brother Jaume: 17. _Vigor_ til R31T13. PA.
AO1: 16. (24:24, 22 NL).
Jens: 13. _Vigor_ til R31T13.
Maeni: 12. _Bless_ til R31T12. Casting SM1!!!
Dorn: 11. _Expeditious retreat_ til R31T11.
AO2: 10. (16:24). 
Flair: 9. _War totem_ til R12T9.
*  Martial Flexibility: Point Blank Shot til R12T9.


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T17:* *Gentlemen! Three against one. Thats hardly sporting! Well lets see if I can even the odds.* His quarterstaff blurs as he spins in a tight circle striking out at the apostles surrounding him. Against AO1, his staff cracks the man's right elbow for *13*. Then, into AO3's belly for *12*. Holding the staff against the floor and AO3, Brother Jaume does a forward somersault - one hand braced on the staff - with a downward spinning axe kick that hits AO2 from behind in the back for *10** NL* before the monk recovers postures and staff.  AO1 and AO3 slump to the ground as their crowbars loudly clatter on the stone floor. AO2 remains.

*R3T13:* Jens, what do you do?

Maeni on deck, Dorn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
* _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Aggra: 30. NAUSEATED til R5T30!!!
Corbin: 25. Crossbow loaded (durable).
Nadya: 19.  _Shield of faith_ ftil R32T11 (+2 deflection)! _Gaseous form_.
Brother Jaume: 17. _Vigor_ til R31T13. PA.
Jens: 13. _Vigor_ til R31T13.
Maeni: 12. _Bless_ til R31T12. Casting SM1!!!
Dorn: 11. _Expeditious retreat_ til R31T11.
AO2: 10. (16:24, 10 NL). 
Flair: 9. _War totem_ til R12T9.
*  Martial Flexibility: Point Blank Shot til R12T9.

*OOC*
AO3: 18. (12:24, 14 NL). Crowbar in hand. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
AO1: 16. (11:24, 22 NL).  UNCONSCIOUS!!!


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T13:* Stepping out of reach of the remaining apostle, Jens decides to try his earlier plan on  this "Bag Lady." He firsts strengthens his will using his power,  increasing his potency if not his reserves of energy. Appearing on his left shoulder is a tiny creature that seems fienidish. It has a hulking frame with spines, wings, great horns (all for its little size), and wrapped a couple times around its body and digging in to draw blood that never quites drops off of its frame is a barbed chain. It immediately begins whispering in Jens' ear while also giving him telepathic advice ...*Spoiler: Jens*
Show

...dark advice. Fell wisdom that surprises the compassionate healer with its messages of cruel observations, sadistic sensations, and tyrannical goals.

OOC: In other news, it takes a SwA to deactivate or reactivate telepathy, not a FA .... but you had a SwA available.
Jens then sends a  warning to the collective. *Spoiler: Jens >>> Collective*
Show

*"There will be** *enslave them*** a guest joining us in the* **kill the quarrelsome*** collective shortly so I will* **feast on their dying minds*** be halting communication for a* **take over the Asylum*** while."

*And with that last, the telepathy ends, and you find that while you feel you each sense a connection to Jens, you no longer hear any telepathic voices .... for now.
With that done, and the telepathy of the collective and the strange external voice silenced, Jens reaches out psionically at the Bag Lady's fractured mind. Her fractured mind is her strength, though, and is disparate enough that he is unable to force her into the collective.

*R3T12:* Maeni, you finish casting _summon monster I_! Where do you place what type of creature? What do you command it to do? What do you do for your actions this round?

Dorn on deck, AO2 in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
* _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Aggra: 30. NAUSEATED til R5T30!!!
Corbin: 25. Crossbow loaded (durable).
Nadya: 19.  _Shield of faith_ ftil R32T11 (+2 deflection)! _Gaseous form_.
Brother Jaume: 17. _Vigor_ til R31T13. PA.
Jens: 13. _Animal affinity_ til R33T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). TELEPATHY IS DEACTIVATED!
Maeni: 12. _Bless_ til R31T12. Casting SM1!!!
Dorn: 11. _Expeditious retreat_ til R31T11.
AO2: 10. (16:24, 10 NL). 
Flair: 9. _War totem_ til R12T9.
*  Martial Flexibility: Point Blank Shot til R12T9.

*OOC*
AO3: 18. (12:24, 14 NL). Crowbar in hand. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
AO1: 16. (11:24, 22 NL).  UNCONSCIOUS!!!


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T12:* To ensure the downfall of the Bag Lady, a dog appears near her. Maeni whistles aggressively at the dog and shouts *"Keep her down!"* 
*Spoiler: Puppy!*
Show



The golden tinged _dogue de bordeaux_ barks threateningly at the woman, and a faint glow limns is muzzle as it goes to bite, but can't quite get at the spry harpy.

Maeni then steps aside and throws a new ray of fire that AO2 dodges.

*R3T11:* Dorn casts a spell on himself and then peers cautiously at the Bag Lady.  *"I sense the chaos within you, old woman. It is faint, but it ... is ... enough."* As he finishes his statement, he holds his warhammer "pointing" to her, as it were, and he is limned with a faint light.*Spoiler: Brother Jaume, Flair, Nadya*
Show

He cast _divine favor_. That is not the limning effect, as that would have happend immediately and DF doesn't normally have a visual display, so the faint light-up of weapon and body is something else, but seems relatively similar - though a whole body variation - of what happened with the puppo's glowing snout.

*R3T10:* AO2 tries to acrobatically extricate himself from his current predicament, but Corbin pecks at his left hamstring as he turns for *16*, which is enough to drop him.

*R3T9:* Flair, what do you do? Only the Bag Lady appears to be an active combatant.

Bag Lady on deck, Corbin in the hole (durable bolt loaded) ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
* _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Aggra: 30. NAUSEATED til R5T30!!!
Corbin: 25. Crossbow loaded (durable).
Nadya: 19.  _Shield of faith_ ftil R32T11 (+2 deflection)! _Gaseous form_.
Brother Jaume: 17. _Vigor_ til R31T13. PA.
Jens: 13. _Animal affinity_ til R33T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). TELEPATHY IS DEACTIVATED!
SM1 (Celestial Dog): 12.1. Lasts til R6T12.1. Smite in effect, but not "verified."
Maeni: 12. _Bless_ til R31T12. Casting SM1!!!
Dorn: 11. _Expeditious retreat_ til R31T11. _Divine favor_ til R13T11 (+1 luck attack/ damage).
*  SMITE CHAOS: +5 attack, +2 damage, +5 deflection.
Flair: 9. _War totem_ til R12T9.
*  Martial Flexibility: Point Blank Shot til R12T9.

*OOC*
AO3: 18. (12:24, 14 NL). Crowbar in hand. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
AO1: 16. (11:24, 22 NL).  UNCONSCIOUS!!!
AO2: 10. (0:24, 10 NL). DISABLED/ UNCONSCIOUS!!!


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T9:* With no one else in the way, Flair again tries to catch her with his tether (missing). As he does, he shouts to the party *"Try to take her alive if possible; I want to interrogate her!"* 

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ... 

**R4T30:* Still nauseated, the Bag Lady doesn't waste herself in a panic. She steps back against the wall, and seems to take careful study of Dorn.

*R4T25:* Corbin, only the Bag Lady is standing. You have a durable bolt loaded. What do you do?

Nadya on deck, Brother Jaume in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
* _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Aggra: 30. NAUSEATED til R5T30!!! Dorn is a studied target!
Corbin: 25. Crossbow loaded (durable).
Nadya: 19.  _Shield of faith_ ftil R32T11 (+2 deflection)! _Gaseous form_.
Brother Jaume: 17. _Vigor_ til R31T13. PA.
Jens: 13. _Animal affinity_ til R33T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). TELEPATHY IS DEACTIVATED!
SM1 (Celestial Dog): 12.1. Lasts til R6T12.1. Smite in effect, but not "verified."
Maeni: 12. _Bless_ til R31T12. Casting SM1!!!
Dorn: 11. _Expeditious retreat_ til R31T11. _Divine favor_ til R13T11 (+1 luck attack/ damage).
*  SMITE CHAOS: +5 attack, +2 damage, +5 deflection.
Flair: 9. _War totem_ til R12T9.
*  Martial Flexibility: Point Blank Shot til R12T9.

*OOC*
AO3: 18. (12:24, 14 NL). Crowbar in hand. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
AO1: 16. (11:24, 22 NL).  UNCONSCIOUS!!!
AO2: 10. (0:24, 10 NL). DISABLED/ UNCONSCIOUS!!!


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T25:* Taking a moment to gawk at the spinning stick play in front of him,  Corbin ducks past Jaume to put some pressure on the Bag Lady. She completely dodges his shot.

*R4T19:* Nadya's misty form floats up to 5' off the ground and towards the wall above the pallet that the Bag Lady emerged from. Then, from her, arc several weak lines of lightning, a more visible form of what was hard to see in the tower fight against the oneirogen yesterday. The Bag Lady dodges the weak, sparse electricity in this area. Even the golden dog leaps out of the way.

*R4T17:* Brother Jaume, if you can see the weak blue line of boxes surrounding Nadya, that is the area that is within the weak electricity field she is generating as little mini-lightning bolts zap here and there (and without thunder). The celestial dog and the Bag Lady were able to stay completely safe, despite being in the field.  What do you do?*Spoiler: Brother Jaume*
Show

You can go into the electrical field if you want to get to the Bag Lady, but if you do, you need to roll a Ref save.

Jens on deck, Celestial dog in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
* _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Aggra: 30. NAUSEATED til R5T30!!! Dorn is a studied target!
Corbin: 25. Crossbow loaded (durable).
Nadya: 19.  _Shield of faith_ ftil R32T11 (+2 deflection)! _Gaseous form_. Electric field active.
Brother Jaume: 17. _Vigor_ til R31T13. 
Jens: 13. _Animal affinity_ til R33T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). TELEPATHY IS DEACTIVATED!
SM1 (Celestial Dog): 12.1. Lasts til R6T12.1. Smite in effect, but not "verified."
Maeni: 12. _Bless_ til R31T12. Casting SM1!!!
Dorn: 11. _Expeditious retreat_ til R31T11. _Divine favor_ til R13T11 (+1 luck attack/ damage).
*  SMITE CHAOS: +5 attack, +2 damage, +5 deflection.
Flair: 9. _War totem_ til R12T9.
*  Martial Flexibility: Point Blank Shot til R12T9.

*OOC*
AO3: 18. (12:24, 14 NL). Crowbar in hand. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
AO1: 16. (11:24, 22 NL).  UNCONSCIOUS!!!
AO2: 10. (0:24, 10 NL). DISABLED/ UNCONSCIOUS!!!


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T17:* BJ grasps his holy symbol and chants a spell, followed by a loud prayer: *O, wise and just Erastil, grant me a boon so that I may defeat your enemies and protect the righteous!* His [yet to be determined weapon] glows with an angry light.

He then makes his way straight past the table and chairs and Dorn and  forward five feet to stop to the left of the celestial hound and  opposite the bag lady but not immediately adjacent. *Surrender now, or face my wrath!* he bellows at the bag lady, but given in a manner more matter-of-factly than with an intent to truly intimidate. 

An arc of lightning travels around to include Brother Jaume, but he bats it with his wooden staff, the iron shodding attracting the lightning, but the wood of the staff acting as an insulator so that the arc is then deflected away from him from the shodding.

*R4T13:* Feeling the Bag Ladys mind skitter away from his mental grasp much as  she is physically dodging his allies attacks Jens grins. He had loosened  his shackles, she would not escape, it was just a matter of time. Jens  reaches out to the Bag Ladys mind again, this time his mental construct  is not a mere hand, but barbed chains. Such a thing is not witnessed by anyone, but Jens can't stifle the smile he feels growing on his face when his barbed chain construct is exactly what ensnares her. The Bag Lady is now in collective!

*R4T12.1:* The golden mastiff gets a jolt for *2 electricity*, and it moves forward to bite the bag lady, but the crone keeps it at bay.

*R4T12:* Maeni, what do you do?

Dorn on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
* _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Aggra: 30. NAUSEATED til R5T30!!! Dorn is a studied target! She is a member of the collective.
Corbin: 25. Crossbow loaded (durable).
Nadya: 19.  _Shield of faith_ ftil R32T11 (+2 deflection)! _Gaseous form_. Electric field active.
Brother Jaume: 17. _Vigor_ til R31T13. _
*  Weapon of awe_ cast on [????] til R34T17. +2 sacred bonus on damage rolls. If crit scored, then opp shaken 1 rd. (no save) - mind-affecting, fear effect.
Jens: 13. _Animal affinity_ til R33T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). TELEPATHY IS DEACTIVATED!
SM1 (Celestial Dog): 12.1. (4:6). Lasts til R6T12.1. Smite in effect, but not "verified."
Maeni: 12. _Bless_ til R31T12. 
Dorn: 11. _Expeditious retreat_ til R31T11. _Divine favor_ til R13T11 (+1 luck attack/ damage).
*  SMITE CHAOS: +5 attack, +2 damage, +5 deflection.
Flair: 9. _War totem_ til R12T9.
*  Martial Flexibility: Point Blank Shot til R12T9.

*OOC*
AO3: 18. (12:24, 14 NL). Crowbar in hand. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
AO1: 16. (11:24, 22 NL).  UNCONSCIOUS!!!
AO2: 10. (0:24, 10 NL). DISABLED/ UNCONSCIOUS!!!


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T12:* Maeni closes the distance and try to get a grasp of what the _Bag Lady_ is. *Spoiler: Maeni*
Show

She takes a good look at the old woman, but unfortunately Maeni's training doesn't seem to cover anything observed by the Bag Lady's actions. Definitely a physical type, whatever she is .... which, outside of engineers and spelunkers, doesn't help her.
 
*R4T11:* Dorn closes the gap and swings at her, smacking her left elbow for *14* even as his hammer seems to glow a little brighter with the impact. *"She is a creature of wild, villainous intent. A savage of low cunning no better than a demon given human form, if that helps anyone."*

*R4T9:* Flair, what do you do?

Bag Lady on deck, Corbin in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
* _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Aggra: 30. NAUSEATED til R5T30!!! Dorn is a studied target! She is a member of the collective.
Corbin: 25. Crossbow loaded (durable).
Nadya: 19.  _Shield of faith_ ftil R32T11 (+2 deflection)! _Gaseous form_. Electric field active.
Brother Jaume: 17. _Vigor_ til R31T13. _
*  Weapon of awe_ cast on quarterstaff til R34T17. +2 sacred bonus on damage rolls. If crit scored, then opp shaken 1 rd. (no save) - mind-affecting, fear effect.
Jens: 13. _Animal affinity_ til R33T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). TELEPATHY IS DEACTIVATED!
SM1 (Celestial Dog): 12.1. (4:6). Lasts til R6T12.1. Smite in effect, but not "verified."
Maeni: 12. _Bless_ til R31T12. 
Dorn: 11. _Expeditious retreat_ til R31T11. _Divine favor_ til R13T11 (+1 luck attack/ damage).
*  SMITE CHAOS: +5 attack, +2 damage, +5 deflection.
Flair: 9. _War totem_ til R12T9.
*  Martial Flexibility: Point Blank Shot til R12T9.

*OOC*
AO3: 18. (12:24, 14 NL). Crowbar in hand. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
AO1: 16. (11:24, 22 NL).  UNCONSCIOUS!!!
AO2: 10. (0:24, 10 NL). DISABLED/ UNCONSCIOUS!!!


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T9:* Flair had little in the way of options. Closing in was a stupid idea;  even if he had enough hubris to ignore Wren's testimony (and how hard  she hit Nadya), there was too much debris to get close enough. Instead,  he takes a few steps forward an once against tries his ranged attacks;  hoping to land another purchase. But all it was was hope as the tether misses and winks out of existence.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T30:* The Bag Lady shakes off the last of the remnants of her nausea. She looks at Dorn and then does a brilliant fakeout that the man just barely misconstrues. SHe seems to punch and he counters, but at the last instant she takes the expected counter and spins Dorn around so she now has him in a sleeper hold from behind, and presses a thumb at a point behind his ear so as to now have him grappled and still do *16 mod*. Unlike Nadya, who seemed to wither under the pressure of the hold, in Dorn's case something is different - he is in pain, but seems to be fighting for air in a way that Nadya was not.

*R5T25:* Corbin, what do you do? You have a durable bolt loaded.

Nadya on deck, Brother Jaume in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
* _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Aggra: 30. Dorn is a studied target! She is a member of the collective. GRAPPLING Dorn!
Corbin: 25. Crossbow loaded (durable).
Nadya: 19.  _Shield of faith_ ftil R32T11 (+2 deflection)! _Gaseous form_. Electric field active.
Brother Jaume: 17. _Vigor_ til R31T13. _
*  Weapon of awe_ cast on quarterstaff til R34T17. +2 sacred bonus on damage rolls. If crit scored, then opp shaken 1 rd. (no save) - mind-affecting, fear effect.
Jens: 13. _Animal affinity_ til R33T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). TELEPATHY IS DEACTIVATED!
SM1 (Celestial Dog): 12.1. (4:6). Lasts til R6T12.1. Smite in effect, but not "verified."
Maeni: 12. _Bless_ til R31T12. 
Dorn: 11. _Expeditious retreat_ til R31T11. _Divine favor_ til R13T11 (+1 luck attack/ damage). GRAPPLED by Aggra!!!
*  SMITE CHAOS: +5 attack, +2 damage, +5 deflection.
Flair: 9. _War totem_ til R12T9.
*  Martial Flexibility: Point Blank Shot til R12T9.

*OOC*
AO3: 18. (12:24, 14 NL). Crowbar in hand. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
AO1: 16. (11:24, 22 NL).  UNCONSCIOUS!!!
AO2: 10. (0:24, 10 NL). DISABLED/ UNCONSCIOUS!!!


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.
[/QUOTE]

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T25:* "Wait, what?" Corbin looks at the bag lady,  at the bolt sticking out of the wall behind her... and compulsively  unloads and restrings his crossbow, muttering curses in a multitude of  languages.*Spoiler: Corbin*
Show

 :Small Wink: 
 
*R5T19:* Nadya's electric field continues to cover the area in the northwest corner. Everyone but the puppy dodges, though this time the puppy actually takes *1 mod electricity*. This time, however, an arc of lightning that hits the far NW, upper corner of the room crackles and there is a loud report of thunder! The puppy takes *4 sonic* and is *stunned*. The Bag Lady, however, only takes *3 sonic* and is not stunned. Dorn and Brother Jaume are unharmed by the thunder.  It was incredibly loud, but not enough by the time it got to them to hurt.
*
R5T**17:* Brother Jaume, what do you do? Nadya is 5' off the ground, so that square is clear at ground level.

Jens on deck, SM1 stunned, Maeni in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
* _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Aggra: 30. Dorn is a studied target! She is a member of the collective. GRAPPLING Dorn!
Corbin: 25. Crossbow loaded (durable).
Nadya: 19.  _Shield of faith_ ftil R32T11 (+2 deflection)! _Gaseous form_. Electric field active.
Brother Jaume: 17. _Vigor_ til R31T13. _
*  Weapon of awe_ cast on quarterstaff til R34T17. +2 sacred bonus on damage rolls. If crit scored, then opp shaken 1 rd. (no save) - mind-affecting, fear effect.
Jens: 13. _Animal affinity_ til R33T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). TELEPATHY IS DEACTIVATED!
SM1 (Celestial Dog): 12.1. (1:6). Lasts til R6T12.1. Smite in effect, but not "verified." STUNNED til R6T19!!!
Maeni: 12. _Bless_ til R31T12. 
Dorn: 11. _Expeditious retreat_ til R31T11. _Divine favor_ til R13T11 (+1 luck attack/ damage). GRAPPLED by Aggra!!!
*  SMITE CHAOS: +5 attack, +2 damage, +5 deflection.
Flair: 9. _War totem_ til R12T9.
*  Martial Flexibility: Point Blank Shot til R12T9.

*OOC*
AO3: 18. (12:24, 14 NL). Crowbar in hand. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
AO1: 16. (11:24, 22 NL).  UNCONSCIOUS!!!
AO2: 10. (0:24, 10 NL). DISABLED/ UNCONSCIOUS!!!


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T**17:* Brother Jaume seeing another member of his flock hurt by this creature,  growls low in his throat as his form writhes and grows quickly to a huge  proportions. His suddenly larger quarterstaff stabs out in rapid  succession.  The first shot is a numbing blow to her right bicep in hopes she releases Dorn, and she almost does but holds firm, but only after taking *22*. The second shot, delivered like a massive pool cue hits the same area for *16*, but still she holds fast. A roundhouse punch follows that grazes her in the side of the stomach for *9*. Her arm is shattered, she spits up blood, but only madness keeps her standing and still holding Dorn! She does look like she is terrified of the giant Brother Jaume, but still she does not relent.

*R5T13:* Jens, what do you do?

Doggo on deck, Maeni in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
* _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Aggra: 30. Dorn is a studied target! She is a member of the collective. GRAPPLING Dorn!
Corbin: 25. Crossbow loaded (durable).
Nadya: 19.  _Shield of faith_ ftil R32T11 (+2 deflection)! _Gaseous form_. Electric field active.
Brother Jaume: 17. _Vigor_ til R31T13. ENLARGED til R6T17.
*  Weapon of awe cast on quarterstaff til R34T17. +2 sacred bonus on damage rolls. If crit scored, then opp shaken 1 rd. (no save) - mind-affecting, fear effect.
Jens: 13. _Animal affinity_ til R33T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). TELEPATHY IS DEACTIVATED!
SM1 (Celestial Dog): 12.1. (1:6). Lasts til R6T12.1. Smite in effect, but not "verified." STUNNED til R6T19!!!
Maeni: 12. _Bless_ til R31T12. 
Dorn: 11. _Expeditious retreat_ til R31T11. _Divine favor_ til R13T11 (+1 luck attack/ damage). GRAPPLED by Aggra!!!
*  SMITE CHAOS: +5 attack, +2 damage, +5 deflection.
Flair: 9. _War totem_ til R12T9.
*  Martial Flexibility: Point Blank Shot til R12T9.

*OOC*
AO3: 18. (12:24, 14 NL). Crowbar in hand. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
AO1: 16. (11:24, 22 NL).  UNCONSCIOUS!!!
AO2: 10. (0:24, 10 NL). DISABLED/ UNCONSCIOUS!!!


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

Current setup ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Corbin: 25. Crossbow loaded (durable). _Vigor_ til R25T13.
Nadya: 19.  _Shield of faith_ ftil R22T11 (+2 deflection)! 
Brother Jaume: 17. _Vigor_ til R21T13. 
*  Weapon of awe cast on quarterstaff til R24T17. +2 sacred bonus on damage rolls. If crit scored, then opp shaken 1 rd. (no save) - mind-affecting, fear effect.
Jens: 13. _Animal affinity_ til R23T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). TELEPATHY IS DEACTIVATED! _Vigor_ til R25T13.
Maeni: 12. _Bless_ til R21T12. _Vigor_ til R25T13.
Dorn: 11. _Expeditious retreat_ til R21T11. 
Flair: 9. 

*OOC*
AO3: 18. (12:24, 14 NL). Crowbar in hand. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
AO1: 16. (11:24, 22 NL).  UNCONSCIOUS!!!
AO2: 10. (0:24, 10 NL). DISABLED/ UNCONSCIOUS!!!


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

As the heroes move around along the southern wall, Jens hears something, and he notices that Dorn hears something too as they look at each other.  Looking at the southern wall, the sketches attached there seem to be fluttering in the breeze. But there is no breeze.

*"Get ready,"* says Dorn loud enough for the party to hear, as Jens doesn't understand the spooky significance. *"There's a haunt a-comin!"*

*Begin Round One ...*

*R1T28:* Before the group can even discuss some sense of a plan, Nadya goes flying ahead of everyone and catching something to the north she flies there calling out, *"I got Onny-urgins up here! Three."* The sound of her electric field beginning can be heard, even to the point where it sound like maybe she actually got something.

*R1T21:* Maeni, your heart is still stirring from your own previous _bless_, and it seems that Jens' own strange magic likewise still gives you vitality. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28.  _Shield of faith_ ftil R10T11 (+2 deflection)!
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R14T13.
Dorn: 19. _Expeditious retreat_ til R10T11. 
O2 (f): 18. (37:39).
Flair: 17. 
Brother Jaume: 16. _Vigor_ til R10T13. 
*  Weapon of awe cast on quarterstaff til R13T17. +2 sacred bonus on  damage rolls. If crit scored, then opp shaken 1 rd. (no save) -  mind-affecting, fear effect.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow loaded (durable). _Vigor_ til R14T13.
O1 (m): 8. (38:39). Clothing is pretty much burnt away from electricity.
Jens: 7. _Animal affinity_ til R12T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). TELEPATHY IS DEACTIVATED! _Vigor_ til R14T13.
Snips: 6.
O3 (m): 5. (39:39).

*OOC*
AO3: 18. (12:24, 14 NL). Crowbar in hand. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
AO1: 16. (11:24, 22 NL).  UNCONSCIOUS!!!
AO2: 10. (0:24, 10 NL). DISABLED/ UNCONSCIOUS!!!


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T21:* Maeni says something in an odd language...*Spoiler: Draconic*
Show

*"Feel the might!"*
Still shielded by both her own actions and Jen's, Maeni starts casting again.

*R1T19:* Dorn looks to Brother Jaume, "Haunt to the south. Bomb it with positive." And with that he heads north, where he hits O3 for *8*.

*R1T18:* O2 rises to attack Nadya, and Nadya has no weapon handy. It swings with a fist but misses.

*R1T17:* Flair, you can hear battle joined to the north in the room. Where you rare standing has debris, but is not difficult terrain. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28.  _Shield of faith_ ftil R10T11 (+2 deflection)!
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R14T13. Casting _enlarge person_.
Dorn: 19. _Expeditious retreat_ til R10T11. 
O2 (f): 18. (37:39).
Flair: 17. 
Brother Jaume: 16. _Vigor_ til R10T13. 
*  Weapon of awe cast on quarterstaff til R13T17. +2 sacred bonus on  damage rolls. If crit scored, then opp shaken 1 rd. (no save) -  mind-affecting, fear effect.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow loaded (durable). _Vigor_ til R14T13.
O1 (m): 8. (38:39). Clothing is pretty much burnt away from electricity.
Jens: 7. _Animal affinity_ til R12T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). TELEPATHY IS DEACTIVATED! _Vigor_ til R14T13.
Snips: 6.
O3 (m): 5. (31:39).

*OOC*
AO3: 18. (12:24, 14 NL). Crowbar in hand. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
AO1: 16. (11:24, 22 NL).  UNCONSCIOUS!!!
AO2: 10. (0:24, 10 NL). DISABLED/ UNCONSCIOUS!!!


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T17:* Flair moves in, once again chanting the pseudo-Celestial that powered his magic. Again, as before, everyone feels the complementary ferocity (even brutality) that complements the draconic blessing that Maeni gave to sharpen one's combat awareness and bravery.*Spoiler: Flair*
Show

In Flair's mind, he hears a voice he hasn't heard for a couple days._ "I hope I didn't scare you with that  ... insight ... a few minutes ago. It's just that you recently deviated from one of the most common fail-points in memory. Good on you and yours."_

*R1T16:* Brother Jaume, you have added combat awareness, ferocity, vitality, and an awe-inspiring quarterstaff. Dorn asked you to bomb the haunt (you haven't detected) to the south with positive energy. What do you do?

Corbin, you can post as well, since IRL I mentioned you were next...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28.  _Shield of faith_ ftil R10T11 (+2 deflection)!
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R14T13. Casting _enlarge person_.
Dorn: 19. _Expeditious retreat_ til R10T11. 
O2 (f): 18. (37:39).
Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_.
Brother Jaume: 16. _Vigor_ til R10T13. 
*  Weapon of awe cast on quarterstaff til R13T17. +2 sacred bonus on  damage rolls. If crit scored, then opp shaken 1 rd. (no save) -  mind-affecting, fear effect.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow loaded (durable). _Vigor_ til R14T13.
O1 (m): 8. (38:39). Clothing is pretty much burnt away from electricity.
Jens: 7. _Animal affinity_ til R12T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). TELEPATHY IS DEACTIVATED! _Vigor_ til R14T13.
Snips: 6.
O3 (m): 5. (31:39).


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

In a normal tone of voice, Flair says *"Good to know. Any other insight that would help?"*

*R1T16:* Brother Jaume?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28.  _Shield of faith_ ftil R10T11 (+2 deflection)!
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R14T13. Casting _enlarge person_.
Dorn: 19. _Expeditious retreat_ til R10T11. 
O2 (f): 18. (37:39).
Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_.
Brother Jaume: 16. _Vigor_ til R10T13. 
*  Weapon of awe cast on quarterstaff til R13T17. +2 sacred bonus on  damage rolls. If crit scored, then opp shaken 1 rd. (no save) -  mind-affecting, fear effect.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow loaded (durable). _Vigor_ til R14T13.
O1 (m): 8. (38:39). Clothing is pretty much burnt away from electricity.
Jens: 7. _Animal affinity_ til R12T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). TELEPATHY IS DEACTIVATED! _Vigor_ til R14T13.
Snips: 6.
O3 (m): 5. (31:39).


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T16:* Brother Jaume moves to the south to look for the haunt. Other than lots of chalk sketches attached to the wall, he doesn't notice anything out of the ordinary.

*R1T15:* Corbin is broken from his contemplation by all the sudden action."Haunt, what haunt, where!?"  Deciding that "south" is definitely not where he wants to be, he heads  towards the sound of battle and takes an opportune shot, hitting the flat-footed O1 in the left elbow for *6*. Unfortunately, the concealment in the room from the background yellow haze keeps Corbin from scoring a really sweet shot. He doesn't reload quite yet, waiting to get a better sense of the battlefield and what might be needed.

*R1T8:* The mist that was billowing out of O1's mouth and going outside stops as he rises to his feet and takes a swing at Nadya.

*R1T7:* Jens, you still have the demonic creature on your shoulder, giving you baleful - but effective - advice. You are still invigorated. The collective is up (sans Brother Jaume), but telepathy is currently inactive.  What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28.  _Shield of faith_ ftil R10T11 (+2 deflection)!
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R14T13. Casting _enlarge person_.
Dorn: 19. _Expeditious retreat_ til R10T11. 
O2 (f): 18. (37:39).
Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_.
Brother Jaume: 16. _Vigor_ til R10T13. 
*  Weapon of awe cast on quarterstaff til R13T17. +2 sacred bonus on  damage rolls. If crit scored, then opp shaken 1 rd. (no save) -  mind-affecting, fear effect.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded. _Vigor_ til R14T13.
O1 (m): 8. (32:39). Clothing is pretty much burnt away from electricity.
Jens: 7. _Animal affinity_ til R12T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). TELEPATHY IS DEACTIVATED! _Vigor_ til R14T13.
Snips: 6.
O3 (m): 5. (31:39).
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0.


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T7:* Struggling to see through the mist, Jens moves to get a clear shoot on  O2 but tries to keep his distance while doing so. Somewhat worried that  O2 will run up and smack him, Jens makes a decision to follow a piece of  advice from the demonic creature on his shoulder. He feels at his  connection to the stone and earth around him, and pulls on it harder  than he has before to thicken his defence of stone with a pop and flash  of mental pain it works. The effects are noticeable and immediate as earth and dirt extrude from his eyes like tears, his ears, mouth, fingernails and toenails.  Stone, earth, and dust around the room surges towards Jens, most of it  thickening the layer around his flesh, but much of it slithers about his  body like a living thing. 

With this new rush of power, Jens raises a hand towards O2 and orders to stones to strike him, and they leap to comply.  The is the first time Jens has ever gathered power in this manner, however, and his aim is wild as all of the stones go sailing past O2 and out the opening in the buidling.

*R1T5:* O3 stands, his mouth no longer pouring yellow mist to the outside, and he swings at Dorn.
*Spoiler: Maeni, Flair, Brother Jaume*
Show

*R1T0:* Now everyone within 15' of the southern wall can note the sketches moving as if fluttering in an unseen wind.

I need the three of you to all roll Will saves.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T28:* Nadya concentrates, though she makes no movements.  A loud tthunderclap is heard just at the edge of the building's opening. O2 takes *1 sonic*, and O3 takes *2 sonic*, and neither one seems particular bothered.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28.  _Shield of faith_ ftil R10T11 (+2 deflection)!
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R14T13. Casting _enlarge person_.
Dorn: 19. _Expeditious retreat_ til R10T11. 
O2 (f): 18. (36:39).
Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_.
Brother Jaume: 16. _Vigor_ til R10T13. 
*  Weapon of awe cast on quarterstaff til R13T17. +2 sacred bonus on  damage rolls. If crit scored, then opp shaken 1 rd. (no save) -  mind-affecting, fear effect.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded. _Vigor_ til R14T13.
O1 (m): 8. (32:39). Clothing is pretty much burnt away from electricity.
Jens: 7. _Animal affinity_ til R12T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). TELEPATHY IS DEACTIVATED! _Vigor_ til R14T13.
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Snips: 6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6.
O3 (m): 5. (29:39).
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0.


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T7:* Struggling to see through the mist, Jens moves to get a clear shoot on  O2 but tries to keep his distance while doing so. Somewhat worried that  O2 will run up and smack him, Jens makes a decision to follow a piece of  advice from the demonic creature on his shoulder. He feels at his  connection to the stone and earth around him, and pulls on it harder  than he has before to thicken his defence of stone with a pop and flash  of mental pain it works. The effects are noticeable and immediate as earth and dirt extrude from his eyes like tears, his ears, mouth, fingernails and toenails.  Stone, earth, and dust around the room surges towards Jens, most of it  thickening the layer around his flesh, but much of it slithers about his  body like a living thing. 

With this new rush of power, Jens raises a hand towards O2 and orders to stones to strike him, and they leap to comply.  The is the first time Jens has ever gathered power in this manner, however, and his aim is wild as all of the stones go sailing past O2 and out the opening in the buidling.

*R1T5:* O3 stands, his mouth no longer pouring yellow mist to the outside, and he swings at Dorn.
*Spoiler: Maeni, Flair, Brother Jaume*
Show

*R1T0:* Now everyone within 15' of the southern wall can note the sketches moving as if fluttering in an unseen wind.

I need the three of you to all roll Will saves.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T28:* Nadya concentrates, though she makes no movements.  A loud tthunderclap is heard just at the edge of the building's opening. O2 takes *1 sonic*, and O3 takes *2 sonic*, and neither one seems particular bothered.

*R2T21:* Maeni, you come to the close of your spell. What do you do?

Dorn on deck, O2 in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28.  _Shield of faith_ ftil R10T11 (+2 deflection)!
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R14T13. Casting _enlarge person_.
Dorn: 19. _Expeditious retreat_ til R10T11. 
O2 (f): 18. (36:39).
Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_.
Brother Jaume: 16. _Vigor_ til R10T13. 
*  Weapon of awe cast on quarterstaff til R13T17. +2 sacred bonus on  damage rolls. If crit scored, then opp shaken 1 rd. (no save) -  mind-affecting, fear effect.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded. _Vigor_ til R14T13.
O1 (m): 8. (32:39). Clothing is pretty much burnt away from electricity.
Jens: 7. _Animal affinity_ til R12T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). TELEPATHY IS DEACTIVATED! _Vigor_ til R14T13.
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Snips: 6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6.
O3 (m): 5. (29:39).
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0.


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T21:* Saint Dorn grows into Giant Saint Dorn (and only because he figured out what was happening when he realized Maeni stopped chanting and was looking at him, else he would have attempted to resist). He is now a little 11' tall, and finds himself pressed awkwardly against the rubble to the east. Maeni steps aside and  sends sparks of electricity to the opponents surrounding Nadya, missing terribly.

*R2T18:* O2, the only female oneirogen of the three, swings twice at Nadya.

*R2T17:* Flair, you are currently concentrating on _war totem_. What do you do?*Spoiler: Flair*
Show

*"Yeah. I'm registering a power-up taking place in the area, but I can't localize it."*

Brother Jaume on deck, Corbin in the hole ...

BTW, for Maen, Flair, and Brother Jaume ... you all saved, but per a player's intuition ... the flapping sketches look almost alive, and is fascinating to look at.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28.  _Shield of faith_ ftil R10T11 (+2 deflection)!
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R14T13. Casting _enlarge person_.
Dorn: 19. _Expeditious retreat_ til R10T11. _Enlarged_ til R32T21.
O2 (f): 18. (36:39).
Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_.
Brother Jaume: 16. _Vigor_ til R10T13. 
*  Weapon of awe cast on quarterstaff til R13T17. +2 sacred bonus on  damage rolls. If crit scored, then opp shaken 1 rd. (no save) -  mind-affecting, fear effect.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded. _Vigor_ til R14T13.
O1 (m): 8. (32:39). Clothing is pretty much burnt away from electricity.
Jens: 7. _Animal affinity_ til R12T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). TELEPATHY IS DEACTIVATED! _Vigor_ til R14T13.
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Snips: 6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6.
O3 (m): 5. (29:39).
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0.


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T17:* Flair continues his one-sided conversation as he maintains his totem, moving up beside Corbin and Jens. *"If you can't identify a source, can you at least determine the magnitude of the increase?"* 

*R2T16:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Corbin on deck, O1 in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28.  _Shield of faith_ ftil R10T11 (+2 deflection)!
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R14T13. Casting _enlarge person_.
Dorn: 19. _Expeditious retreat_ til R10T11. _Enlarged_ til R32T21.
O2 (f): 18. (36:39).
Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_.
Brother Jaume: 16. _Vigor_ til R10T13. 
*  Weapon of awe cast on quarterstaff til R13T17. +2 sacred bonus on  damage rolls. If crit scored, then opp shaken 1 rd. (no save) -  mind-affecting, fear effect.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded. _Vigor_ til R14T13.
O1 (m): 8. (32:39). Clothing is pretty much burnt away from electricity.
Jens: 7. _Animal affinity_ til R12T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). TELEPATHY IS DEACTIVATED! _Vigor_ til R14T13.
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Snips: 6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6.
O3 (m): 5. (29:39).
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0.


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T16:* Brother Jaume consults his meager store of knowledge to see if he can  identity this haunt. *All right, ya wee ghost! Come out to play!* he says, releasing a burst of postive energy on the flapping pictures. Alas, it is a very weak effort that only does *3 PE*.

*R2T15:* Corbin, what do you do?

O1 on deck, Jens in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28.  _Shield of faith_ ftil R10T11 (+2 deflection)!
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R14T13. Casting _enlarge person_.
Dorn: 19. _Expeditious retreat_ til R10T11. _Enlarged_ til R32T21.
O2 (f): 18. (36:39).
Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_.
Brother Jaume: 16. _Vigor_ til R10T13. 
*  Weapon of awe cast on quarterstaff til R13T17. +2 sacred bonus on  damage rolls. If crit scored, then opp shaken 1 rd. (no save) -  mind-affecting, fear effect.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded. _Vigor_ til R14T13.
O1 (m): 8. (32:39). Clothing is pretty much burnt away from electricity.
Jens: 7. _Animal affinity_ til R12T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). TELEPATHY IS DEACTIVATED! _Vigor_ til R14T13.
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Snips: 6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6.
O3 (m): 5. (29:39).
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T15:* Attempting to keep the momentum up, Corbin rushes in to the fight with a vicious peck to the altered woman's neck for *6*. Unfortunately, because Nadya is 5' off of the ground, he doesn't flank O2. 

*R2T8:* O1 - whose clothing is almost all burnt away from electricty - comes around to confront Corbin and get to Nadya from another angle. As soon as he does so, he opens his mouth wide so mists start billowing out around him, creating an area similar to _obscuring mist_ in a 10' area around him.*Spoiler: Corbin, Flair, Jens*
Show

The mist coming from O1 makes you very sleepy. Roll a Will save.

*R2T7:* Jens, O1 put forth a mist 10' from him that now includes you (as _obscuring mist_, and blocking your LOS to all oneirogens). Assuming you succeed the Will save (above), what do you do?

O3 on deck, Nadya in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28.  _Shield of faith_ ftil R10T11 (+2 deflection)!
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R14T13. Casting _enlarge person_.
Dorn: 19. _Expeditious retreat_ til R10T11. _Enlarged_ til R32T21.
O2 (f): 18. (30:39).
Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_.
Brother Jaume: 16. _Vigor_ til R10T13. 
*  Weapon of awe cast on quarterstaff til R13T17. +2 sacred bonus on  damage rolls. If crit scored, then opp shaken 1 rd. (no save) -  mind-affecting, fear effect.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded. _Vigor_ til R14T13.
O1 (m): 8. (32:39). Clothing is pretty much burnt away from electricity. Saved (Corbin, Nadya).
Jens: 7. _Animal affinity_ til R12T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). TELEPATHY IS DEACTIVATED! _Vigor_ til R14T13.
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Snips: 6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6.
O3 (m): 5. (29:39).
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T7:* Having his sight obscured by the mist, Jens relies on luck and memory to target and fire needle-like stone shards once more at O2. He doesn't hear any kind of impact - not even stone against stone to signify a miss.  He then moves  out of the mist and behind the nearby pillar for cover. 

*R2T5:* O3 opens his gaping mouth wider than you'd expect, as O1 did, so the 10' area around him is now like a concentrated _obscuring mist_!

Corbin, roll a Will save or suffer the soporific consequences of the silly sot's spewing!

*R2T0:* The pages to the south continue to flutter!

Brother Jaume & Maeni, roll Will saves or be fascinated by the fluttering fangoria!

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T28:* Nadya can't really be seen anymore, but she can be heard casting a spell. There is the loud sound of rushing water.*Spoiler: Brother Jaume, Dorn, Flair, Maeni*
Show

Even though she is obscured by the yellow fog, each of you rolled well enough to recognize that Nadya cast _hydraulic push_.
*"Corbin, Dorn""* Nadya's voice calls. *"Try to knock them through the opening in the building!"*

Corbin, you see what she's talking about (barely). She just pushed O2 to the edge with a blast of water, and O3 is already at the edge.

*R3T21:* Maeni, after you make that Will save, what do you do (assuming you succeed on your save)?

Dorn on deck, O2 in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28.  _Shield of faith_ ftil R10T11 (+2 deflection)!
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R14T13. 
Dorn: 19. _Expeditious retreat_ til R10T11. _Enlarged_ til R32T21.
O2 (f): 18. (30:39).
Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_.
Brother Jaume: 16. _Vigor_ til R10T13. 
*  Weapon of awe cast on quarterstaff til R13T17. +2 sacred bonus on  damage rolls. If crit scored, then opp shaken 1 rd. (no save) -  mind-affecting, fear effect.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded. _Vigor_ til R14T13.
O1 (m): 8. (32:39). Clothing is pretty much burnt away from electricity. Saved (Corbin, Nadya, Jens, Flair).
Jens: 7. _Animal affinity_ til R12T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). TELEPATHY IS DEACTIVATED! _Vigor_ til R14T13.
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Snips: 6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6.
O3 (m): 5. (29:39).
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T21:* Steping closer to Brother Jaume, Maeni tries to wake him out of his reverie.

Brother Jaume, roll two Will saves vs. the fascination, not just one ...

*R3T19:* Dorn totally accepts an AOO from O3, which hits for 1 mod, before Dorn tries to push him off the edge of the building. It's a nice attempt, but he is having trouble in the corner and dealing with the pillar, so fails.

*R3T18:* O2 returns to where she was standing a few seconds ago and hammers at Nadya's magical defenses.

*R3T17:* Flair, what do you do? You hear something in your ear.*Spoiler: Flair*
Show

_"Not directly on site, but near site. Can't localize. I also have troubles of my own here .... I think they've found me."_


Brother Jaume (see the note above - Will saves) is on deck, Corbin in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28.  _Shield of faith_ ftil R10T11 (+2 deflection)!
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R14T13. 
Dorn: 19. _Expeditious retreat_ til R10T11. _Enlarged_ til R32T21.
O2 (f): 18. (30:39).
Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_.
Brother Jaume: 16. _Vigor_ til R10T13. 
*  Weapon of awe cast on quarterstaff til R13T17. +2 sacred bonus on  damage rolls. If crit scored, then opp shaken 1 rd. (no save) -  mind-affecting, fear effect.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded. _Vigor_ til R14T13.
O1 (m): 8. (32:39). Clothing is pretty much burnt away from electricity. Saved (Corbin, Nadya, Jens, Flair).
Jens: 7. _Animal affinity_ til R12T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). TELEPATHY IS DEACTIVATED! _Vigor_ til R14T13.
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Snips: 6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6.
O3 (m): 5. (29:39).
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T17:* *"Then get out; you've done enough."* Flair  says. In reality, he's still not sure what this Cody Rider person was  trying to tell him during his brief visitations; either there was a  needed frame of reference that Flair simply didn't understand, or that  he had some compulsion to speak in strange words and vague notions.  Either way, he didn't seem to bear any ill will, and it was mutual; if  Cody was in danger talking to him, it's best he get himself to safety. 

As for the fight, Flair took a step forward and found an oneirogen. He attempts a kick to its jaw, doing his best to keep his magic running, but misses.

*R3T16:* Brother Jaume, make those two Will saves. Assuming you make both, what do you do?

Corbin on deck (crossbow unloaded), O1 in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28.  _Shield of faith_ ftil R10T11 (+2 deflection)!
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R14T13. 
Dorn: 19. _Expeditious retreat_ til R10T11. _Enlarged_ til R32T21.
O2 (f): 18. (30:39).
Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_. If attacked, use Major ability.
Brother Jaume: 16. _Vigor_ til R10T13. 
*  Weapon of awe cast on quarterstaff til R13T17. +2 sacred bonus on  damage rolls. If crit scored, then opp shaken 1 rd. (no save) -  mind-affecting, fear effect.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded. _Vigor_ til R14T13.
O1 (m): 8. (32:39). Clothing is pretty much burnt away from electricity. Saved (Corbin, Nadya, Jens, Flair).
Jens: 7. _Animal affinity_ til R12T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). TELEPATHY IS DEACTIVATED! _Vigor_ til R14T13.
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Snips: 6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6.
O3 (m): 5. (29:39).
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T16:* Brother Jaume doesnt notice the approach of his companion Maeni from  out of the mist until as the other reaches out to shake him. BJ  reflexively swings his staff up to a guard position before relaxing as  he recognizes the newcomer. *Whoa! Dont sneak up on me like that! I thought  you were an oneirogen....Lets get back to the fight! These pictures are  interesting but harmless enough.*

BJ grasps his holy symbol even as the sharp prongs of the antlers dig  into his palm. A globe of force appears around his head as he strides  towards the sound of battle, quaterstaff at the ready. 

*R3T15:* Corbin, your crossbow is unloaded. All three enemies are  visible to you (but have concealment). Nadya said something to you previously. What do you do?

O1 on deck, Jens in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28.  _Shield of faith_ ftil R10T11 (+2 deflection)!
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R14T13. 
Dorn: 19. _Expeditious retreat_ til R10T11. _Enlarged_ til R32T21.
O2 (f): 18. (30:39).
Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_. If attacked, use Major ability.
Brother Jaume: 16. _Vigor_ til R10T13. _Air bubble_ til R33T16.
*  Weapon of awe cast on quarterstaff til R13T17. +2 sacred bonus on  damage rolls. If crit scored, then opp shaken 1 rd. (no save) -  mind-affecting, fear effect.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded. _Vigor_ til R14T13.
O1 (m): 8. (32:39). Clothing is pretty much burnt away from electricity. Saved (Corbin, Nadya, Jens, Flair).
Jens: 7. _Animal affinity_ til R12T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). TELEPATHY IS DEACTIVATED! _Vigor_ til R14T13.
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Snips: 6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6.
O3 (m): 5. (29:39).
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T15:* *"Oh, Right, pretty sneaky!"* Corbin drops his crossbow and tackles into a nearby enemy, trying to heavy him bodily off the edge. O3 tries to swing at Corbin, but fails so badly that he seems kind of battered by the frenzied attempt. Meanwhile, Corbin finds that the oneirogen is surprisingly matched with him for power, speed, and combat skill, but being heavier than Corbin, the tengu is unable to toss the man off the building.

*R3T8:* O1 swings at the newcomer to the melee, Brother Jaume, but overextends and the monk simply plants his staff for the man's head to thwack onto, dazing him. 

Brother Jaume, your spell is unable to keep out the insidious nature of the mists which permeate whatever constitutes a membrane for your magic. Roll a Will save.

*R3T7:* Jens, what do you do?

O3 on deck, haunt in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28.  _Shield of faith_ ftil R10T11 (+2 deflection)!
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R14T13. 
Dorn: 19. _Expeditious retreat_ til R10T11. _Enlarged_ til R32T21.
O2 (f): 18. (30:39).
Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_. If attacked, use Major ability.
Brother Jaume: 16. _Vigor_ til R10T13. _Air bubble_ til R33T16.
*  Weapon of awe cast on quarterstaff til R13T17. +2 sacred bonus on  damage rolls. If crit scored, then opp shaken 1 rd. (no save) -  mind-affecting, fear effect.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded/ dropped. _Vigor_ til R14T13.
O1 (m): 8. (32:39). Clothing is pretty much burnt away from electricity. Saved (Corbin, Nadya, Jens, Flair). DAZED til R6T8!!!
Jens: 7. _Animal affinity_ til R12T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). TELEPATHY IS DEACTIVATED! _Vigor_ til R14T13.
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Snips: 6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6.
O3 (m): 5. (29:39). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour.
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T7:* Trying to focus, Jens wants to fire off another shot. But with all of the yellow mist keeping him from a good target and worries about friendly fire, he delays.

*R3T5:* O3 opens his mouth, and yellow mist billows out. Dorn resists the drowsy effect, but now Corbin has to deal with this again from a different oneirogen.

Corbin, roll a Will save.

*R3T0:* The pictures still flutter to the south.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T28:* Nadya can be heard intoning the same spell as before. Corbin sees O2 get pushed back and then right in-between himself and the opening to the building. Corbin - if he is still awake - then sees Nadya fly into where O2 was standing a second before.

*R4T21:* Maeni, roll a Will save! Assuming you succeed, what do you do?

Dorn on deck, O2 in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28.  _Shield of faith_ ftil R10T11 (+2 deflection)!
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R14T13. 
Dorn: 19. _Expeditious retreat_ til R10T11. _Enlarged_ til R32T21.
O2 (f): 18. (30:39).
Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_. If attacked, use Major ability.
Brother Jaume: 16. _Vigor_ til R10T13. _Air bubble_ til R33T16.
*  Weapon of awe cast on quarterstaff til R13T17. +2 sacred bonus on  damage rolls. If crit scored, then opp shaken 1 rd. (no save) -  mind-affecting, fear effect.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded/ dropped. _Vigor_ til R14T13.
O1 (m): 8. (32:39). Clothing is pretty much burnt away from electricity. Saved (Corbin, Nadya, Jens, Flair). DAZED til R6T8!!!
Jens: 7. _Animal affinity_ til R12T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). TELEPATHY IS DEACTIVATED! _Vigor_ til R14T13.  DELAYING!!!
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Snips: 6. 
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
O3 (m): 5. (29:39). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Dorn).
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T21:* Maeni moves away from the haunted wall, and takes cover behind Brother Jaume, whom she finds in the cloud spewed by one of the oneirogens. Maeni no longer feels the strange sensation she resisted from the fluttering pictures, nor is she so close to a spewing oneirogen that she feels sleepy.

*R4T19:* Dorn mutters a prayer to Torag and then gives in to his orgiastic battle style. His first attack is foiled by the mist, and the second attack misses entirely.

*R4T18:* O2 opens up her mouth to now fill a 10' radius around herself with mist as well.

Corbin, roll a Will save or fall asleep!

*R4T17:* Flair, you are currently concentrating on your _war totem_. Inside O1's mist, you can only see O1, Brother Jaume, and Maeni. What do you do?
*Spoiler: Cody Ryder >>> Flair*
Show

*"Oh .... no,"* comes a weak whisper. *"They've shut the back door. I have nowhere to go but to stay in your sim."*

Brother Jaume on deck, Corbin in the hole (unless he falls asleep) ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28.  _Shield of faith_ ftil R10T11 (+2 deflection)!
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R14T13. 
Dorn: 19. _Expeditious retreat_ til R10T11. _Enlarged_ til R32T21.
O2 (f): 18. (30:39). Saved (Nadya).
Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_. If attacked, use Major ability.
Brother Jaume: 16. _Vigor_ til R10T13. _Air bubble_ til R33T16.
*  Weapon of awe cast on quarterstaff til R13T17. +2 sacred bonus on  damage rolls. If crit scored, then opp shaken 1 rd. (no save) -  mind-affecting, fear effect.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded/ dropped. _Vigor_ til R14T13.
O1 (m): 8. (32:39). Clothing is pretty much burnt away from electricity. Saved (Corbin, Nadya, Jens, Flair). DAZED til R6T8!!!
Jens: 7. _Animal affinity_ til R12T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). TELEPATHY IS DEACTIVATED! _Vigor_ til R14T13.  DELAYING!!!
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Snips: 6. 
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
O3 (m): 5. (29:39). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Dorn).
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T17:* *"Stay with me, then. Is there anything I can do to help on this end?"* Flair asked as he brought a knee to bear against his foe, but his aim is foiled by the mist.

*R4T16:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Corbin on deck, O1 in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28.  _Shield of faith_ ftil R10T11 (+2 deflection)!
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R14T13. 
Dorn: 19. _Expeditious retreat_ til R10T11. _Enlarged_ til R32T21.
O2 (f): 18. (30:39). Saved (Nadya).
Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_. If attacked, use Major ability.
Brother Jaume: 16. _Vigor_ til R10T13. _Air bubble_ til R33T16.
*  Weapon of awe cast on quarterstaff til R13T17. +2 sacred bonus on  damage rolls. If crit scored, then opp shaken 1 rd. (no save) -  mind-affecting, fear effect.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded/ dropped. _Vigor_ til R14T13.
O1 (m): 8. (32:39). Clothing is pretty much burnt away from electricity. Saved (Corbin, Nadya, Jens, Flair). DAZED til R6T8!!!
Jens: 7. _Animal affinity_ til R12T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). TELEPATHY IS DEACTIVATED! _Vigor_ til R14T13.  DELAYING!!!
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Snips: 6. 
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
O3 (m): 5. (29:39). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Dorn).
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T16:* Brother Jaumes suddenly larger quarterstaff swishes through the yellow mists, hopefully meeting with O1s head. And meet it does, with the first strike hitting for *18*. The second strike is almost foiled by the mist, but the monk corrects and strikes O1 in the head again for *11*. Amazingly, O1 - dazed from before - obviously doesn't register any pain as he is still standing.

*R4T15:* Corbin, what do you do?

O1 on deck, Jens in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28.  _Shield of faith_ ftil R10T11 (+2 deflection)!
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R14T13. 
Dorn: 19. _Expeditious retreat_ til R10T11. _Enlarged_ til R32T21.
O2 (f): 18. (30:39). Saved (Nadya).
Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_. If attacked, use Major ability.
Brother Jaume: 16. _Vigor_ til R10T13. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. PA. Enlarged until next round.
*  Weapon of awe cast on quarterstaff til R13T17. +2 sacred bonus on  damage rolls. If crit scored, then opp shaken 1 rd. (no save) -  mind-affecting, fear effect.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded/ dropped. _Vigor_ til R14T13.
O1 (m): 8. (3:39). Clothing is pretty much burnt away from electricity. Saved (Corbin, Nadya, Jens, Flair). DAZED til R6T8!!!
Jens: 7. _Animal affinity_ til R12T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). TELEPATHY IS DEACTIVATED! _Vigor_ til R14T13.  DELAYING!!!
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Snips: 6. 
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
O3 (m): 5. (29:39). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Dorn).
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T15:* *"Well screw me for trying to be clever,"* he mutters, switching tack to just trying to rip the oneirogen's face off with his beak. His first claw actualy does rake his face for *3*, but the other claw gets him in the groin for *4*, holding him in place just enough to beak into his cheek for *3*.

*R4T8:* O1 is dazed ...

*R4T7:* Jens, what do you do?

O3 on deck, haunt no longer matters so not really marking it right now, Nadya in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28.  _Shield of faith_ ftil R10T11 (+2 deflection)!
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R14T13. 
Dorn: 19. _Expeditious retreat_ til R10T11. _Enlarged_ til R32T21.
O2 (f): 18. (30:39). Saved (Nadya).
Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_. If attacked, use Major ability.
Brother Jaume: 16. _Vigor_ til R10T13. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. PA. Enlarged until next round.
*  Weapon of awe cast on quarterstaff til R13T17. +2 sacred bonus on  damage rolls. If crit scored, then opp shaken 1 rd. (no save) -  mind-affecting, fear effect.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded/ dropped. _Vigor_ til R14T13.
O1 (m): 8. (3:39). Clothing is pretty much burnt away from electricity. Saved (Corbin, Nadya, Jens, Flair). DAZED til R6T8!!!
Jens: 7. _Animal affinity_ til R12T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). TELEPATHY IS DEACTIVATED! _Vigor_ til R14T13.  DELAYING!!!
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Snips: 6. 
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
O3 (m): 5. (19:39). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Dorn).
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T7:* Not wanting to reenter the sleep inducing fog, Jens sighs and decided to  reestablish collective communication while preparing to defend himself  from threats. He gathers power creating a display of earth and stone in a  radius 20ft from himself and he prepares to form it into a weapon to  defend himself. He then contacts the collective.*Spoiler: Game, er, Telepathy On!!*
Show

_I apologize in advance for the interference which is ongoing. How is everyone doing in there?"_
 
*R4T5:* O3 punches Dorn in the right shin, but that doesn't seem to do anything, and then he misses on his second attack.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T28:* Though her idea was inspired, it didn't seem to do much before. So, Nadya changes her tactic. Brother Jaume and Corbin can see her concentrating on some point past O2 that only she can see (or convinces herself she can see, what with the mist and all). But O2 dogs her defensive concentration to the point that Nadya gives up whatever it was she was trying to do. She then steps out of view of Brother Jaume and Corbin.*Spoiler: Nadya >>> Collective*
Show

_"I am sorry, but I have no more thunderclaps. Too tired to form any more."_

*R5T21:* Maeni, what do you do? No enemies are currently in view. Only Jens, Flair, and an enlarged Brother Jaume.

Dorn on deck, O2 in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28.  _Shield of faith_ ftil R10T11 (+2 deflection)!
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R14T13. 
Dorn: 19. _Expeditious retreat_ til R10T11. _Enlarged_ til R32T21.
O2 (f): 18. (30:39). Saved (Corbin, Nadya).
Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_. If attacked, use Major ability.
Brother Jaume: 16. _Vigor_ til R10T13. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. PA. Enlarged until next round.
*  Weapon of awe cast on quarterstaff til R13T17. +2 sacred bonus on  damage rolls. If crit scored, then opp shaken 1 rd. (no save) -  mind-affecting, fear effect.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded/ dropped. _Vigor_ til R14T13.
O1 (m): 8. (3:39). Clothing is pretty much burnt away from electricity. Saved (Corbin, Nadya, Jens, Flair). DAZED til R6T8!!!
Jens: 7. Gathered power and READIED w/ kinetic blade to attack an opp that comes within reach.
* _Animal affinity_ til R12T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). _Vigor_ til R14T13. 
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Snips: 6. _After images_ (20% miss chance) til R24T6.
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
O3 (m): 5. (19:39). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Corbin, Dorn).
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T21:* As the collective is back up, Maeni emits before preparing herself to cast a spell, _"If anyone nearby needs healing, tell it and I'll provide."_ 

*R5T19:* *Spoiler: Dorn >>> Collective*
Show

_"That's a good tactic!"_ transmits Dorn. _"Seeing as you only have to pop the spell on yourself while you stand in safety, and Jens can redistribute the healing energy. Or, did I get that wrong, Jens?"_
Dorn goes for a single, more accurate strike this time, but he just isn't used to this size (he was raised by dwarves to fight giants, not be one, after all).

*R5T18:* O2 steps a little further into the room to get away from the edge of the building, not realizing that she would put herself so close to the massive monk.  Still, the oneirogen seems nonplussed in doing so.

Brother Jaume, roll a Will save vs. O2's sleepy-sauce!  :Small Eek: 

She swings at Corbin, completely missing. Her second strike is against the giant grocer, and she clips him in the stomach for *3 (min)*. Though he was definitely hit, the strike didn't really cause Brother Jaume any pain (_vigor_).

*R5T17:* Flair, you are concentrating on the _war totem_, hoping that it is doing its job for your allies you can't see in the mists.  You had readied an action, but that never happened.  What do you do?

Brother Jaume on deck, Corbin in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28.  _Shield of faith_ ftil R10T11 (+2 deflection)!
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R14T13. READIED action to cast CLW on wounded.
Dorn: 19. _Expeditious retreat_ til R10T11. _Enlarged_ til R32T21.
O2 (f): 18. (30:39). Saved (Brother Jaume, Corbin, Nadya).
Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_. If attacked, use Major ability.
Brother Jaume: 16. _Vigor_ til R10T13. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. PA. Enlarged until next round.
*  Weapon of awe cast on quarterstaff til R13T17. +2 sacred bonus on  damage rolls. If crit scored, then opp shaken 1 rd. (no save) -  mind-affecting, fear effect.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded/ dropped. _Vigor_ til R14T13.
O1 (m): 8. (3:39). Clothing is pretty much burnt away from electricity. Saved (Corbin, Nadya, Jens, Flair). DAZED til R6T8!!!
Jens: 7. Gathered power and READIED w/ kinetic blade to attack an opp that comes within reach.
* _Animal affinity_ til R12T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). _Vigor_ til R14T13. 
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Snips: 6. _After images_ (20% miss chance) til R24T6.
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
O3 (m): 5. (19:39). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Corbin, Dorn).
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T17:* Aloud, he asks Cody, *"And what happens if you do?"* Several of you have now heard Flair say things that you're pretty sure are a case of "he just wasn't listening" to straight-up _non sequiturs._

Flair then tepes Nadya, sidestepping and attacks again. *Spoiler: Flair >>> Collective (Nadya)*
Show

_"Nadya, fall back. No need to risk yourself if you're out."_
Flair momentarily grabs O1's left arm out from the wrist, and then with his right hand punches the oneirogen in the left elbow for a solid, crunching *8*. Bone snaps through, creating an open, bleeding fracture, and O1 drops.*Spoiler: Cody Rider >>> Flair*
Show

*"My programming, memories, and protocol will be dumped to an unallocated portion of your mind. I have no idea if I will maintain any sense as an entity, and I have no idea what it will do to your own neurology."*

*R5T16:* Brother Jaume, O1 just got dropped and is bleeding out. You only see O2 in your enlarged form. Do you stay enlarged or go back to normal size (and if the latter, I need to know which of your four squares is your point of origin)? Then what do you do?

Corbin on deck, Jens on deck...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28.  _Shield of faith_ ftil R10T11 (+2 deflection)!
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R14T13. READIED action to cast CLW on wounded.
Dorn: 19. _Expeditious retreat_ til R10T11. _Enlarged_ til R32T21.
O2 (f): 18. (30:39). Saved (Brother Jaume, Corbin, Nadya).
Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_. If attacked, use Major ability.
Brother Jaume: 16. _Vigor_ til R10T13. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. PA. Enlarged until next round.
*  Weapon of awe cast on quarterstaff til R13T17. +2 sacred bonus on  damage rolls. If crit scored, then opp shaken 1 rd. (no save) -  mind-affecting, fear effect.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded/ dropped. _Vigor_ til R14T13.
 O1 (m): 8. (-5:39). Clothing is pretty much burnt away from electricity. Saved (Corbin, Nadya, Jens, Flair). DAZED til R6T8!!!
Jens: 7. Gathered power and READIED w/ kinetic blade to attack an opp that comes within reach.
* _Animal affinity_ til R12T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). _Vigor_ til R14T13. 
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Snips: 6. _After images_ (20% miss chance) til R24T6.
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
O3 (m): 5. (19:39). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Corbin, Dorn).
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T16:* Brother Jaume nods to Flair and shows him a gesture with his right hand:  palm towards Flair, thumb out, index finger up and remaining fingers  curled into the palm. He grins fiercely and disappears briefly into the  fog before exploding out again, enlarged and quarterstaff whirling at  O2. The first strike hits her in her left lower leg for *14*, and the second hits her upper right arm for another *14*. It sounds like he might have broken her arm, and she barely stands.

*R5T15:* Corbin, what do you do?

Jens on deck, O3 in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28.  _Shield of faith_ ftil R10T11 (+2 deflection)!
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R14T13. READIED action to cast CLW on wounded.
Dorn: 19. _Expeditious retreat_ til R10T11. _Enlarged_ til R32T21.
O2 (f): 18. (2:39). Saved (Brother Jaume, Corbin, Nadya).
Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_. If attacked, use Major ability.
Brother Jaume: 16. _Vigor_ til R10T13. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. PA. Enlarged until next round.
*  Weapon of awe cast on quarterstaff til R13T17. +2 sacred bonus on  damage rolls. If crit scored, then opp shaken 1 rd. (no save) -  mind-affecting, fear effect.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded/ dropped. _Vigor_ til R14T13.
 O1 (m): 8. (-5:39). Clothing is pretty much burnt away from electricity. Saved (Corbin, Nadya, Jens, Flair). DAZED til R6T8!!!
Jens: 7. Gathered power and READIED w/ kinetic blade to attack an opp that comes within reach.
* _Animal affinity_ til R12T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). _Vigor_ til R14T13. 
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Snips: 6. _After images_ (20% miss chance) til R24T6.
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
O3 (m): 5. (19:39). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Corbin, Dorn).
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T15:* Corbin continues the vicious assault on his opponent, clawing O3 along the neck for *3*... "Whats up with Flair?" He calls out, clawing O3 again along the left shoulder for another *3* while missing with his bite.

*R5T7:* Jens, your readied action didn't go off. What do you do?

O3 on deck, Nadya in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28.  _Shield of faith_ ftil R10T11 (+2 deflection)!
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R14T13. READIED action to cast CLW on wounded.
Dorn: 19. _Expeditious retreat_ til R10T11. _Enlarged_ til R32T21.
O2 (f): 18. (2:39). Saved (Brother Jaume, Corbin, Nadya).
Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_. If attacked, use Major ability.
Brother Jaume: 16. _Vigor_ til R10T13. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. PA. Enlarged until next round.
*  Weapon of awe cast on quarterstaff til R13T17. +2 sacred bonus on  damage rolls. If crit scored, then opp shaken 1 rd. (no save) -  mind-affecting, fear effect.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded/ dropped. _Vigor_ til R14T13.
 O1 (m): 8. (-6:39). Clothing is pretty much burnt away from electricity. Saved (Corbin, Nadya, Jens, Flair). DAZED til R6T8!!!
Jens: 7. Gathered power and READIED w/ kinetic blade to attack an opp that comes within reach.
* _Animal affinity_ til R12T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). _Vigor_ til R14T13. 
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Snips: 6. _After images_ (20% miss chance) til R24T6.
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
O3 (m): 5. (13:39). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Corbin, Dorn).
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T7:* Jens delays, to respond as needed ...

*R5T5:* O3 swings at Corbin and hit him weakly (*2*), and in getting too close Corbin is able to try a quick grapple (no AOO), but doesn't get it, but does continue to foil O3's next attack.

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...

R6T28:* Nadya suddenly is covered in an electrical aura. She tries to punch O2. O2 misses on the AOO terribly, and Nadya - who is no type of brawler - punches O2's right hand for *4 nonlethal + 2 lethal electricity*. The tasering effect seems to do the trick, and O2 drops.

*R6T21:* Maeni, your readied action didn't happen. What do you do?

Dorn on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28.  _Shield of faith_ ftil R10T11 (+2 deflection)!
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R14T13. READIED action to cast CLW on wounded.
Dorn: 19. _Expeditious retreat_ til R10T11. _Enlarged_ til R32T21.
 O2 (f): 18. (0:39, 4 NL). Saved (Brother Jaume, Corbin, Nadya). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_. If attacked, use Major ability.
Brother Jaume: 16. _Vigor_ til R10T13. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. PA. Enlarged until next round.
*  Weapon of awe cast on quarterstaff til R13T17. +2 sacred bonus on  damage rolls. If crit scored, then opp shaken 1 rd. (no save) -  mind-affecting, fear effect.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded/ dropped. _Vigor_ til R14T13.
 O1 (m): 8. (-6:39). Clothing is pretty much burnt away from electricity. Saved (Corbin, Nadya, Jens, Flair). DAZED til R6T8!!!
Jens: 7. Gathered power and READIED w/ kinetic blade to attack an opp that comes within reach.
* _Animal affinity_ til R12T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). _Vigor_ til R14T13. 
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Snips: 6. _After images_ (20% miss chance) til R24T6. _Natural enhancement_ to right fist til R25T7!!
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
O3 (m): 5. (13:39). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Corbin, Dorn).
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T21:* As her preparation didn't happen, Maeni stayed ready, given her lack of sight into the trouble. *Spoiler: Maeni >>> Collective*
Show

*"Come nearby and tell if you want some healing!"*

*R6T19:* Dorn wants this to end now, so gives into his onslaught. His first attack proves enough, however, as he nails O3 in the head to create a cerebral edema for *13 + 3 nonlethal*, enough to drop him. He is unable to stop his battle furor, and yet breaks only stone - the mist foiling his next attack. Still, O3 is down, and the mists stop gushing from his mouth. *Spoiler: Dorn >>> Colllective*
Show

*"I've dropped mine over here!"* he tepes.

*R6T17:* Flair gives a quick tepe to the collective ...*Spoiler: Flair >>> Collective*
Show

_"To  answer Corbin's query, I am conversing with an  unseen force. Who is  still engaging the enemy? I see no more active  combatants near me, but  the fog could hide additional enemies."_
... before continuing. *"How much time do you have?"*

*R6T16:* Brother Jaume, you see no more active enemies in play, and Dorn said he dropped his. That should be all the enemies. You see two down right there. What do you do? Do you go back to normal size? 

Corbin on deck (and you see all three oneirogens on the ground around you), Jens in the hole, having gathered energy and with his readied action likely spoiled ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28.  _Shield of faith_ ftil R10T11 (+2 deflection)!
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R14T13. READIED action to cast CLW on wounded.
Dorn: 19. _Expeditious retreat_ til R10T11. _Enlarged_ til R32T21.
 O2 (f): 18. (0:39, 4 NL). Saved (Brother Jaume, Corbin, Nadya). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_. If attacked, use Major ability.
Brother Jaume: 16. _Vigor_ til R10T13. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. PA. Enlarged until next round.
*  Weapon of awe cast on quarterstaff til R13T17. +2 sacred bonus on  damage rolls. If crit scored, then opp shaken 1 rd. (no save) -  mind-affecting, fear effect.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded/ dropped. _Vigor_ til R14T13.
 O1 (m): 8. (-6:39). Clothing is pretty much burnt away from electricity. Saved (Corbin, Nadya, Jens, Flair). DAZED til R6T8!!!
Jens: 7. Gathered power and READIED w/ kinetic blade to attack an opp that comes within reach.
* _Animal affinity_ til R12T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). _Vigor_ til R14T13. 
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Snips: 6. _After images_ (20% miss chance) til R24T6. _Natural enhancement_ to right fist til R25T7!!
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
 O3 (m): 5. (0:39, 3 NL). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Corbin, Dorn). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T16:* Not being in the collective, he does not receive Dorns message.  BJ  returns to normal size to move towards the last sounds of combat he  heard to try to locate any remaining opponents.

*R6T15:* Corbin, you are surrounded by three downed cultists. What do you do?

Jens on deck, Nadya in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28.  _Shield of faith_ ftil R10T11 (+2 deflection)!
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R14T13. READIED action to cast CLW on wounded.
Dorn: 19. _Expeditious retreat_ til R10T11. _Enlarged_ til R32T21.
 O2 (f): 18. (0:39, 4 NL). Saved (Brother Jaume, Corbin, Nadya). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_. If attacked, use Major ability.
Brother Jaume: 16. _Vigor_ til R10T13. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. PA. Enlarged until next round.
*  Weapon of awe cast on quarterstaff til R13T17. +2 sacred bonus on  damage rolls. If crit scored, then opp shaken 1 rd. (no save) -  mind-affecting, fear effect.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded/ dropped. _Vigor_ til R14T13.
 O1 (m): 8. (-6:39). Clothing is pretty much burnt away from electricity. Saved (Corbin, Nadya, Jens, Flair). DAZED til R6T8!!! DYING!!!
Jens: 7. Gathered power and READIED w/ kinetic blade to attack an opp that comes within reach.
* _Animal affinity_ til R12T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). _Vigor_ til R14T13. 
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Snips: 6. _After images_ (20% miss chance) til R24T6. _Natural enhancement_ to right fist til R25T7!!
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
 O3 (m): 5. (0:39, 3 NL). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Corbin, Dorn). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

Flair gives a quick tepe to the others...*Spoiler: Flair >>> Collective*
Show

_"I'm trying something. If I die or go mad, listen to Corbin."_
Then, he says aloud, *"Then hop on in. Don't mind the roommates."*

*R6T15:* Corbin collects his crossbow and takes up a defensive stance, waiting for direction from those further in the fog. He tepes to the others...*Spoiler: Corbin >>> Collective*
Show

_"Alright, whats the plan here? I can't see anything but a giant monk and corpses."_

Just then, Corbin and Nadya note that Flair seems to be undergoing some type of standing seizure or cardiac event! Everyone hears the following sound ...*Spoiler: Listen from 0:17 to about 0:21*
Show





*R6T7:* Jens, your readied action did not occur. It seems like battle has ended. What do you do?

Nadya on deck, Maeni in the hole, Brother Jaume declared his future intent (without telling the party) ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28.  _Shield of faith_ ftil R10T11 (+2 deflection)!
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R14T13. READIED action to cast CLW on wounded.
Dorn: 19. _Expeditious retreat_ til R10T11. _Enlarged_ til R32T21.
 O2 (f): 18. (0:39, 4 NL). Saved (Brother Jaume, Corbin, Nadya). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_. If attacked, use Major ability.
Brother Jaume: 16. _Vigor_ til R10T13. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. PA. Enlarged until next round.
*  Weapon of awe cast on quarterstaff til R13T17. +2 sacred bonus on  damage rolls. If crit scored, then opp shaken 1 rd. (no save) -  mind-affecting, fear effect.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded. _Vigor_ til R14T13.
 O1 (m): 8. (-6:39). Clothing is pretty much burnt away from electricity. Saved (Corbin, Nadya, Jens, Flair). DAZED til R6T8!!! STABLE!!!
Jens: 7. Gathered power and READIED w/ kinetic blade to attack an opp that comes within reach.
* _Animal affinity_ til R12T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). _Vigor_ til R14T13. 
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Snips: 6. _After images_ (20% miss chance) til R24T6. _Natural enhancement_ to right fist til R25T7!!
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
 O3 (m): 5. (0:39, 3 NL). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Corbin, Dorn). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T7:* *"What was that sound?"* Jens asks aloud while waiting to see if combat is over. 

*R6T6:* Chanting is heard from the hallway to the west. Maeni doesn't see anything through the area that isn't part of the fog effect still extant from the oneirogens. However, Flair & Nadya both notice that a cultist was trying to use the fog to sneak up on them (she is adjacent to both heroes). She may possibly think she is hidden still.

*End Round 6, Begin Round 7 ...* 

*R7T28:* *"We have a cultist here!"* Nadya calls. She then breathes out line of electricity that shoots down to the southwest, hitting the column to in that direction, and the cultist woman takes a mere *1 electricity* as she dodges with incredible reflexes, far in excess of any of the other cultists you've met thus far (perhaps with the exception of the Bag Lady).

*R7T21:* Maeni, you see another active figure's silhouette at the edge of the fog (AiO). What do you do?

Dorn on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28.  _Shield of faith_ ftil R10T11 (+2 deflection)! Can't breathe again til R9T28.
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R14T13. READIED action to cast CLW on wounded.
Dorn: 19. _Expeditious retreat_ til R10T11. _Enlarged_ til R32T21.
 O2 (f): 18. (0:39, 4 NL). Saved (Brother Jaume, Corbin, Nadya). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_. If attacked, use Major ability.
Brother Jaume: 16. _Vigor_ til R10T13. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. PA. Enlarged until next round.
*  Weapon of awe cast on quarterstaff til R13T17. +2 sacred bonus on  damage rolls. If crit scored, then opp shaken 1 rd. (no save) -  mind-affecting, fear effect.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded. _Vigor_ til R14T13.
 O1 (m): 8. (-6:39). Clothing is pretty much burnt away from electricity. Saved (Corbin, Nadya, Jens, Flair). DAZED til R6T8!!! STABLE!!!
Jens: 7. DELAYING!!!
* _Animal affinity_ til R12T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). _Vigor_ til R14T13. 
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Snips: 6. _After images_ (20% miss chance) til R24T6. _Natural enhancement_ to right fist til R25T7!! _Improved Haste_ (+30', +1 Ref & +1 AC) til R26T6.
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
 O3 (m): 5. (0:39, 3 NL). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Corbin, Dorn). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T21:* Moving around, Maeni tries to get a better view of the battlefield, but doesn't sight an enemy. Maeni casts a CLW spell on herself. Jens (presumably) reroutes the energy to the only member of the collective with any actual extant battle damage - Nadya. Flair sees her get a paltry *3 healing*.  Maeni knows the spell energy leaving her was the weakest it could be.  Still....*Spoiler: Nadya >>> Collective*
Show

_"Thanks, Maeni and Jens. That helps."_

*R7T19:* Dorn moves as close as he can to the sounds of combat, but his great size and his allies prevent him from omoving any farther.

*R7T17:* Flair, as you try to take a measure of yourself in this sudden reprise of combat, you realize that you lost your concentration on the _war totem_. As your thoughts are overwhelmed but you are unable to make heads or tails of anything, a part of you wonders if you made a very bad call. You feel your confidence waning. Meanwhile, there is a female cultist directly to what you think is west of you. She was trying to make a stealthy approach when you noticed her silhouette. You did manage to note reflexes exceeding any in your party when she tried to dodge Nadya's .... lightning breath weapon?! Yeah, you are pretty sure that is what you saw. What do you do?

Brother Jaume on deck, Corbin in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28.  _Shield of faith_ ftil R10T11 (+2 deflection)! Can't breathe again til R9T28.
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R14T13. READIED action to cast CLW on wounded.
Dorn: 19. _Expeditious retreat_ til R10T11. _Enlarged_ til R32T21.
 O2 (f): 18. (0:39, 4 NL). Saved (Brother Jaume, Corbin, Nadya). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_. If attacked, use Major ability.
Brother Jaume: 16. _Vigor_ til R10T13. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. PA. Enlarged until next round.
*  Weapon of awe cast on quarterstaff til R13T17. +2 sacred bonus on  damage rolls. If crit scored, then opp shaken 1 rd. (no save) -  mind-affecting, fear effect.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded. _Vigor_ til R14T13.
 O1 (m): 8. (-6:39). Clothing is pretty much burnt away from electricity. Saved (Corbin, Nadya, Jens, Flair). DAZED til R6T8!!! STABLE!!!
Jens: 7. DELAYING!!!
* _Animal affinity_ til R12T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). _Vigor_ til R14T13. 
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Snips: 6. _After images_ (20% miss chance) til R24T6. _Natural enhancement_ to right fist til R25T7!! _Improved Haste_ (+30', +1 Ref & +1 AC) til R26T6.
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
 O3 (m): 5. (0:39, 3 NL). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Corbin, Dorn). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T17:* Flair's body and soul felt like they were on fire. For a second or two,  he did nothing but stand there and twitch; but Nadya's words snapped him  back to attention. He felt... different. He couldn't put his finger on  what had changed in the last 10 seconds, but a change had occurred. He  was still Flair; the core of the man he was had not changed, but there  was definitely an addition. But now was not the time to explore that;  there was still danger afoot. Once they were all safe and had dealt with  this Zandalous fellow, then a period of self-reflection to determined  how things had changed. For now, he had a fight to win. Turns out that  having a strange being insert itself into your mind is mighty  distracting, so he had dropped the totem. Spending the effort to reapply  it, he then threw a tether at the woman in the mists, trying to keep  her contained, but his muscles twitch and spasm as he does so and he misses wildly.

*R7T16:* Brother Jaume moves to the sounds and flash of lightning, looking for a cultist to whallop, finding he has to go around Flair before he sees what appears to be a cultist woman hiding in the fog. The woman dodges the quarterstaff.

*R7T15:* Corbin, you are surrounded by three fallen oneirogens, and nothing else. Battle sounds to the WSW of you. What do you do?

Jens delaying/ on deck, cultist in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28.  _Shield of faith_ ftil R10T11 (+2 deflection)! Can't breathe again til R9T28.
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R14T13. READIED action to cast CLW on wounded.
Dorn: 19. _Expeditious retreat_ til R10T11. _Enlarged_ til R32T21.
 O2 (f): 18. (0:39, 4 NL). Saved (Brother Jaume, Corbin, Nadya). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_. If attacked, use Major ability.
Brother Jaume: 16. _Vigor_ til R10T13. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. PA. Enlarged until next round.
*  Weapon of awe cast on quarterstaff til R13T17. +2 sacred bonus on  damage rolls. If crit scored, then opp shaken 1 rd. (no save) -  mind-affecting, fear effect.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded. _Vigor_ til R14T13.
 O1 (m): 8. (-6:39). Clothing is pretty much burnt away from electricity. Saved (Corbin, Nadya, Jens, Flair). DAZED til R6T8!!! STABLE!!!
Jens: 7. DELAYING!!!
* _Animal affinity_ til R12T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). _Vigor_ til R14T13. 
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Snips: 6. _After images_ (20% miss chance) til R24T6. _Natural enhancement_ to right fist til R25T7!! _Improved Haste_ (+30', +1 Ref & +1 AC) til R26T6.
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
 O3 (m): 5. (0:39, 3 NL). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Corbin, Dorn). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T15:* Taking a moment to collect himself, Corbin starts quietly stalking towards the sound of combat.*Spoiler: Corbin >>> Collective*
Show

_"I'm starting to get kinda freaked out here..."_
Corbin only stalks 5' SW before getting to a line of allies fighting something on the other side of them (so Corbin can't see what/ who).

*R7T7:* Jens, you are delaying, but battle started again ....

*R7T6:* The woman in the fog commits to the attack to strike the one that hurt her (barely), diving low with a glowing right hand that is foiled by the mist. *Spoiler: Flair*
Show

Nadya is lucky, because this woman could have shattered Nadya's knee. It seems she is a practitioner of an extremely rare offshoot of martial arts known as the Sleeping Goddess Discipline. *Spoiler: The Sleeping Goddess Discipline*
Show

Though some put their trust in a well-crafted sword or a solid  shield, the greatest warriors know that a tempered mind and devotion to  ones ideals are the sharpest weapon and the toughest armor. A Sleeping  Goddess adept strikes his deathblow not at the heart of his foe, but at  the ideals and principles the foe devotes himself to, undermining his  conceptual basis of reality. Through their mastery of psionics  and overpowering force of belief, disciples of this discipline assert  their presence on the world, transcending the shackles of reality and  making their surroundings their own. A master of the discipline becomes  unto a god; he rends minds asunder as easily as bodies and shakes the  foundations of others beliefs merely by sharing his own. Sleeping  Goddess associated skill is Autohypnosis, and its associated weapon groups are flails, heavy blades, monk, and spears. In addition, any weapon created by the form mind blade  class feature or equivalent ability (such as a deadly fists empowered  strikes, a psychic armorys panoply of blades, or a soulbolts mind  bolt) or by a Sleeping Goddess maneuver is treated as a discipline  weapon.    

Maneuvers from the Sleeping Goddess discipline actively draw on the initiators psionics talents.

In fact, you are knowledgeable enough to realize that the maneuver this woman attempted was the _Harmony Shattering Strike_, wherein the the practitioner sets up dangerous resonances between themselves and their victim, so that every time the practitioner is struck in the next few seconds, the victim of the _Harmony Shattering Strike_ is harmed a little as well.

Lastly, this woman went from crouching in stealth to a special stance from a different discipline.
Pissed at her miss, the woman steps back.

*End Round 7, Begin Round 8 ...

R8T28:* Nadya steps out of view after looking hard at the woman.

*R8T21:* Maeni, you still can't see the combat proper (or the combatant). You would have to go more northwest to have a chance to see. What do you do?

Dorn on deck, Flair in the hole ...


*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28.  _Shield of faith_ ftil R10T11 (+2 deflection)! Can't breathe again til R9T28. _Vigor_.
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R14T13. 
Dorn: 19. _Expeditious retreat_ til R10T11. _Enlarged_ til R32T21.
 O2 (f): 18. (0:39, 4 NL). Saved (Brother Jaume, Corbin, Nadya). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_. If attacked, use Major ability.
Brother Jaume: 16. _Vigor_ til R10T13. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. PA. Enlarged until next round.
*  Weapon of awe cast on quarterstaff til R13T17. +2 sacred bonus on  damage rolls. If crit scored, then opp shaken 1 rd. (no save) -  mind-affecting, fear effect.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded. _Vigor_ til R14T13.
 O1 (m): 8. (-6:39). Clothing is pretty much burnt away from electricity. Saved (Corbin, Nadya, Jens, Flair). DAZED til R6T8!!! STABLE!!!
Jens: 7. DELAYING!!!
* _Animal affinity_ til R12T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). _Vigor_ til R14T13. 
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Snips: 6. Until R8T6, every time she gets hit, Nadya takes another 1d6 damage._
*  After images_ (20% miss chance) til R24T6. _Natural enhancement_ to right fist til R25T7!! _Improved Haste_ (+30', +1 Ref & +1 AC) til R26T6.
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
 O3 (m): 5. (0:39, 3 NL). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Corbin, Dorn). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T21:* Maeni, frustrated with the foggy feud, moves past Brother Jaume, steps across a mattress past Flair, and approaches the cultist from the south. Here she finds that the mist no longer conceals and she sees the aggressor. She manifests her claws briefly and slashes at the woman, but her hand is easily deflected.*Spoiler: Maeni >>> Collective*
Show

*"I know the creatures of the Darklands, and engineering, and those are my scholarly foci. But I do know that this woman isn't quite ... human."*
 
*R8T19:* Dorn holds in frustration, not knowing where his massive size can step.*Spoiler: Dorn >>> Collective*
Show

_"Okay. Flair, can you get in close enough to take a look at what the woman is? Meanwhile, Maeni? Yeah, great idea, but I would really like to be normal size now."_
He then does commit to something he can do, and with his warhammer cushes the skull of O1 .... right at Corbin's feet! 

*R8T17:* Flair maintains his totem. He's still recovering  and figures that he was better suited to guide and augment rather than  attack blindly.*Spoiler: Flair >>> Collective*
Show

_"Corbin, Brother Jaume, Dorn, the assailant has withdrawn to the  Northwest of me. Be advised that she is a practitioner of the Sleeping  Goddess discipline, which lets her augment her maneuvers with psionic  power."_

*R8T16:* Brother Jaume, what do you do? The woman stepped northwest of you, out ofthe mist (if you take a 5-foot step NW, you would have the ability to enlarge if that is what you wanted to do).

Corbin on deck, Cultist woman in the hole, Jens delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28.  _Shield of faith_ ftil R10T11 (+2 deflection)! Can't breathe again til R9T28. _Vigor_.
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R14T13. 
Dorn: 19. _Expeditious retreat_ til R10T11. _Enlarged_ til R32T21. 
 O2 (f): 18. (0:39, 4 NL). Saved (Brother Jaume, Corbin, Nadya). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_. If attacked, use Major ability.
Brother Jaume: 16. _Vigor_ til R10T13. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. PA. Enlarged until next round.
*  Weapon of awe cast on quarterstaff til R13T17. +2 sacred bonus on  damage rolls. If crit scored, then opp shaken 1 rd. (no save) -  mind-affecting, fear effect.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded. _Vigor_ til R14T13.
Jens: 7. DELAYING!!!
* _Animal affinity_ til R12T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). _Vigor_ til R14T13. 
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Snips: 6. Until R8T6, every time she gets hit, Nadya takes another 1d6 damage._
*  After images_ (20% miss chance) til R24T6. _Natural enhancement_ to right fist til R25T7!! _Improved Haste_ (+30', +1 Ref & +1 AC) til R26T6.
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
 O3 (m): 5. (0:39, 3 NL). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Corbin, Dorn). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T16:* *Ah! There you are. Where are you sneaking off to?* Brother Jaume says, spotting the cultist sneaking in the dissipating fog. He takes a diagonal step forward and to the left and unleashes a flurry of kicks and strikes. His first strike hits her armor that she wears under the voluminous yellow robes; the next two attacks are deflected, and the last attack also hits against what seems to be a breastplate.

*R8T15:* Corbin, your crossbow is currently unloaded. What do you do?

Apostle on deck, Nadya in the hole, Jens delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28.  _Shield of faith_ ftil R10T11 (+2 deflection)! Can't breathe again til R9T28. _Vigor_.
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R14T13. 
Dorn: 19. _Expeditious retreat_ til R10T11. _Enlarged_ til R32T21. 
 O2 (f): 18. (0:39, 4 NL). Saved (Brother Jaume, Corbin, Nadya). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_. If attacked, use Major ability.
Brother Jaume: 16. _Vigor_ til R10T13. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. PA. 
*  Weapon of awe cast on quarterstaff til R13T17. +2 sacred bonus on  damage rolls. If crit scored, then opp shaken 1 rd. (no save) -  mind-affecting, fear effect.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded. _Vigor_ til R14T13.
Jens: 7. DELAYING!!!
* _Animal affinity_ til R12T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). _Vigor_ til R14T13. 
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Snips: 6. Until R8T6, every time she gets hit, Nadya takes another 1d6 damage._
*  After images_ (20% miss chance) til R24T6. _Natural enhancement_ to right fist til R25T7!! _Improved Haste_ (+30', +1 Ref & +1 AC) til R26T6.
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
 O3 (m): 5. (0:39, 3 NL). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Corbin, Dorn). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T15:* *"Does she seem familiar to anyone else, or just me?"* Corbin says in a hushed tone as he reloads and fires his crossbow at the woman's chest, but it bounces off of her breastplate. Corbin figures if it wasn't for his friends in the way, he would've hit.

*R8T14:* Nodding in agreement with Corbin's comment on their attacker's  familiarity, Jens steps slightly closer and tries to squeeze a shot  through the press of bodies to hit the new foe. A rock pulverizes the wall behind her, but the shot is fouled by a combination of friends and pillar.

*R8T6:* The woman does a palm strike to Maeni's face, hitting her for *19* before stepping north into the corner. The strike is hard enough to totally drop Maeni's _vigor_ and practically break her nose.

*End Round 8, Begin Round 9 ...

R9T28:* Nadya takes a lungful of air and then breathes out a weak line of lightning, doing only *1 electricity* to the dodging woman. Nadya then steps away from the woman.

*R9T21:* Maeni, this woman packs a whallop! In addition, Dorn was asking you to drop the _enlarge_ effect. What do you do?

Dorn on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28.  _Shield of faith_ ftil R10T11 (+2 deflection)! Can't breathe again til R11T28. _Vigor_.
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. 
Dorn: 19. _Expeditious retreat_ til R10T11. _Enlarged_ til R32T21. 
 O2 (f): 18. (0:39, 4 NL). Saved (Brother Jaume, Corbin, Nadya). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_. If attacked, use Major ability.
Brother Jaume: 16. _Vigor_ til R10T13. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. PA. 
*  Weapon of awe cast on quarterstaff til R13T17. +2 sacred bonus on  damage rolls. If crit scored, then opp shaken 1 rd. (no save) -  mind-affecting, fear effect.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded. _Vigor_ til R14T13.
Jens: 14. _Animal affinity_ til R12T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). _Vigor_ til R14T13. 
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Snips: 6. _Pugilist's stance_.
*  After images (20% miss chance) til R24T6. _Natural enhancement_ to right fist til R25T7!! _Improved Haste_ (+30', +1 Ref & +1 AC) til R26T6.
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
 O3 (m): 5. (0:39, 3 NL). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Corbin, Dorn). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T21:* As asked, Maeni drops her _enlarge_ spell, but doesn't quite have the time to also apply another healing spell directly on herself. *Spoiler: Silphael*
Show

It is a SA to dismiss a spell you've cast, precluding you from casting CLW.

*R9T19:* Dorn, no longer a giant old man, calls out, *"Thanks, Maeni!"**Spoiler: Dorn >>> Collective*
Show

_"Brother Jaume, approach her from the south; I'll come from the east. Corbin and Jens, choose east and west firing lines past us. If it turns out she's too much trouble, we need to back out and force her to engage us out of the corner so more of us can get to her."_
Dorn approaches the woman from the east and swings his hammer, but is easily deflected.

*R9T17:* Flair, you are currently concentrating on your _war totem_, and willing to use _Milo's lucky break_ if needed. In addition, something is happening to your senses and your ability to process stimuli around you. You can't put your finger on it, and you are not sure if it will actuallly overwhelm you with information, but there is something more happening to you mentally.  What do you do?

Brother Jaume on deck, Corbin in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28.  _Shield of faith_ ftil R10T11 (+2 deflection)! Can't breathe again til R11T28. _Vigor_.
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. 
Dorn: 19. _Expeditious retreat_ til R10T11. 
 O2 (f): 18. (0:39, 4 NL). Saved (Brother Jaume, Corbin, Nadya). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_. If attacked, use _Milo's lucky break_.
Brother Jaume: 16. _Vigor_ til R10T13. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. PA. 
*  Weapon of awe cast on quarterstaff til R13T17. +2 sacred bonus on  damage rolls. If crit scored, then opp shaken 1 rd. (no save) -  mind-affecting, fear effect.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded. _Vigor_ til R14T13.
Jens: 14. _Animal affinity_ til R12T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). _Vigor_ til R14T13. 
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Snips: 6. _Pugilist's stance_.
*  After images (20% miss chance) til R24T6. _Natural enhancement_ to right fist til R25T7!! _Improved Haste_ (+30', +1 Ref & +1 AC) til R26T6.
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
 O3 (m): 5. (0:39, 3 NL). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Corbin, Dorn). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T17:* Now that the mists had cleared slightly, Flair could take a better look  at her; the Sleeping Goddess move he saw earlier was only the tip of her  psionic power as she had the telltale signs of a Soulknife. Regardless,  she had to be extracted from her current position if they were to take  her down, so after moving for a better shot, he attempted to hit her with  a tether and draw her closer. He steps on a rock under the pallet, though, causing himself 5 damage. It only seems like it hurts, but it is soaked up by Jens' previous protections .... and the shot goes wide.
*Spoiler: Jens >>> Collective (Dorn)*
Show

_"Brother Jaume will not hear your request here Dorn."_

Dorn rolls his eyes and nods - if anyone even sees. *"Brother Jaume, approach from the south. If she proves to much, we'll both pull out and cause her to come to us."*

*R9T16:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Corbin on deck, Jens in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28.  _Shield of faith_ ftil R10T11 (+2 deflection)! Can't breathe again til R11T28. _Vigor_.
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. 
Dorn: 19. _Expeditious retreat_ til R10T11. 
 O2 (f): 18. (0:39, 4 NL). Saved (Brother Jaume, Corbin, Nadya). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_. If attacked, use _Milo's lucky break_.
Brother Jaume: 16. _Vigor_ til R10T13. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. PA. 
*  Weapon of awe cast on quarterstaff til R13T17. +2 sacred bonus on  damage rolls. If crit scored, then opp shaken 1 rd. (no save) -  mind-affecting, fear effect.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded. _Vigor_ til R14T13.
Jens: 14. _Animal affinity_ til R12T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). _Vigor_ til R14T13. 
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Snips: 6. _Pugilist's stance_.
*  After images (20% miss chance) til R24T6. _Natural enhancement_ to right fist til R25T7!! _Improved Haste_ (+30', +1 Ref & +1 AC) til R26T6.
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
 O3 (m): 5. (0:39, 3 NL). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Corbin, Dorn). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T16:* *Hold, by the righteous might of Erastil, I command thee!* shouts  the sturdy "clonk" as he points an accusatory finger at the cultist while  grasping his holy symbol in the other hand and saying an prayer in an unknown language. Nothing seems to happen to the woman. He then moves up to take  position to her south as directed. 

*R9T15:* Corbin, what do you do?

Jens on deck, Soulknife in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28.  _Shield of faith_ ftil R10T11 (+2 deflection)! Can't breathe again til R11T28. _Vigor_.
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. 
Dorn: 19. _Expeditious retreat_ til R10T11. 
 O2 (f): 18. (0:39, 4 NL). Saved (Brother Jaume, Corbin, Nadya). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_. If attacked, use _Milo's lucky break_.
Brother Jaume: 16. _Vigor_ til R10T13. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. PA. 
*  Weapon of awe cast on quarterstaff til R13T17. +2 sacred bonus on  damage rolls. If crit scored, then opp shaken 1 rd. (no save) -  mind-affecting, fear effect.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded. _Vigor_ til R14T13.
Jens: 14. _Animal affinity_ til R12T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). _Vigor_ til R14T13. 
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Snips: 6. _Pugilist's stance_.
*  After images (20% miss chance) til R24T6. _Natural enhancement_ to right fist til R25T7!! _Improved Haste_ (+30', +1 Ref & +1 AC) til R26T6.
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
 O3 (m): 5. (0:39, 3 NL). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Corbin, Dorn). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T15:* Corbin snaps off a quick shot (which misses) into the melee before attempting to slink soundlessly into the shadows. 

*R9T14:* Jens, what do you do?

Soulknife on deck, Nadya in the hole...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28.  _Shield of faith_ ftil R10T11 (+2 deflection)! Can't breathe again til R11T28. _Vigor_.
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. 
Dorn: 19. _Expeditious retreat_ til R10T11. 
 O2 (f): 18. (0:39, 4 NL). Saved (Brother Jaume, Corbin, Nadya). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_. If attacked, use _Milo's lucky break_.
Brother Jaume: 16. _Vigor_ til R10T13. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. PA. 
*  Weapon of awe cast on quarterstaff til R13T17. +2 sacred bonus on  damage rolls. If crit scored, then opp shaken 1 rd. (no save) -  mind-affecting, fear effect.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow loaded with acid bolt. _Vigor_ til R14T13. Hiding behind pillar.
Jens: 14. _Animal affinity_ til R12T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). _Vigor_ til R14T13. 
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Snips: 6. _Pugilist's stance_.
*  After images (20% miss chance) til R24T6. _Natural enhancement_ to right fist til R25T7!! _Improved Haste_ (+30', +1 Ref & +1 AC) til R26T6.
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
 O3 (m): 5. (0:39, 3 NL). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Corbin, Dorn). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T14:* Seeing the blow landed on Maeni and accepting that he has little chance  of landing a shot on the cultist, Jens channels a boost of vigor to buoy  Maeni through the fight. Though Maeni's wounds do not close, still she feels a warmth fill her with more vitality.

*R9T6:* The woman, who has features that are not entirely human, but you can't put your finger on what is off (unless you prompt for a Knowledge check) looks at the cleric that just tried to do .... something .... to her mind. She sends out two quick jabs at Brother Jaume at incredible speed. It is also noticed by those that can see her that there is a strange optical effect to her movements, as if you see several of her as she moves. Her first side kick hits Brother Jaume in the stomach for *10*, followed by another side kick to his right forearm for *11*. This double-strike is enough to blow through Jens' remaining _vigor_ on the cleric.

*End Round 9, Begin Round 10 ...

R10T28:* Nadya becomes airborne and then floats out over the crevassed floor, sending an angry glare the woman's way. The enemy woman is entirely unimpressed and unmoved.

*R10T21:* Maeni, what do you do?

Dorn on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28.  _Shield of faith_ til R10T11 (+2 deflection)! Can't breathe again til R11T28. _Vigor_.
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R39T14.
Dorn: 19. _Expeditious retreat_ til R10T11. 
 O2 (f): 18. (0:39, 4 NL). Saved (Brother Jaume, Corbin, Nadya). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_. If attacked, use _Milo's lucky break_.
Brother Jaume: 16. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. PA. 
*  Weapon of awe cast on quarterstaff til R13T17. +2 sacred bonus on  damage rolls. If crit scored, then opp shaken 1 rd. (no save) -  mind-affecting, fear effect.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow loaded with acid bolt. _Vigor_ til R14T13. Hiding behind pillar.
Jens: 14. _Animal affinity_ til R12T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). _Vigor_ til R14T13. 
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Snips: 6. _Pugilist's stance_.
*  After images (20% miss chance) til R24T6. _Natural enhancement_ to right fist til R25T7!! _Improved Haste_ (+30', +1 Ref & +1 AC) til R26T6.
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
 O3 (m): 5. (0:39, 3 NL). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Corbin, Dorn). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T21:* Staying away and trying to keep everyone alive, Maeni starts with herself, knowing any excess won't be lost. She casts _CLW_ on herself for *10* - enough to fully heal herself and have Jens divert the excess *1* to Brother Jaume. 

*R10T19:* Dorn channels Torag's favor through him and attacks with an onslaught; the first attack misses, and the second attack fails against her armor. *"Brother Jaume, I am fighting nearly at my best and I cannot penetrate her armor. I say we back away and force her to face more of us.  I will not back away until you do."*

*R10T17:* Flair, do you seek to divine anything else about the woman, for the sake of letting your friends know (even if you, the player, know)? Meanwhile, it feels as if there is an untapped well of knowledge that is opening up to you.  What do you do?

Brother Jaume on deck, Corbin in the hole (acid bolt loaded) ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28.  _Shield of faith_ til R10T11 (+2 deflection)! Can't breathe again til R11T28. _Vigor_.
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R39T14.
Dorn: 19. _Expeditious retreat_ til R10T11. 
 O2 (f): 18. (0:39, 4 NL). Saved (Brother Jaume, Corbin, Nadya). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_. If attacked, use _Milo's lucky break_.
Brother Jaume: 16. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. PA. 
*  Weapon of awe cast on quarterstaff til R13T17. +2 sacred bonus on  damage rolls. If crit scored, then opp shaken 1 rd. (no save) -  mind-affecting, fear effect.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow loaded with acid bolt. _Vigor_ til R14T13. Hiding behind pillar.
Jens: 14. _Animal affinity_ til R12T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). _Vigor_ til R14T13. 
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Snips: 6. _Pugilist's stance_.
*  After images (20% miss chance) til R24T6. _Natural enhancement_ to right fist til R25T7!! _Improved Haste_ (+30', +1 Ref & +1 AC) til R26T6.
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
 O3 (m): 5. (0:39, 3 NL). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Corbin, Dorn). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T17:* Flair ignored the pain in his foot; there's be time to heal it when they  dropped the final fighter here. He tried to the tether again. Hopefully  with nothing new to step on, a repeat can be avoided. Unfortunately, while Flair definitely would normally have finally succeeded, the combination of shooting into combat and dealing with several bodies in the way still fouls his shot.

*R10T16:* Brother Jaume grunts as the cultists attacks hit home. *This one packs a wallop! Guard yourselves for true.* His quarterstaff licks out quickly followed by a powerful straight kick to her midsection, both attacks failing.

*R10T15:* Corbin, you have an acid bolt loaded. What do you do?

Jens on deck, woman in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28.  _Shield of faith_ til R10T11 (+2 deflection)! Can't breathe again til R11T28. _Vigor_.
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R39T14.
Dorn: 19. _Expeditious retreat_ til R10T11. 
 O2 (f): 18. (0:39, 4 NL). Saved (Brother Jaume, Corbin, Nadya). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_. If attacked, use _Milo's lucky break_.
Brother Jaume: 16. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. PA. 
*  Weapon of awe cast on quarterstaff til R13T17. +2 sacred bonus on  damage rolls. If crit scored, then opp shaken 1 rd. (no save) -  mind-affecting, fear effect.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow loaded with acid bolt. _Vigor_ til R14T13. Hiding behind pillar.
Jens: 14. _Animal affinity_ til R12T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). _Vigor_ til R14T13. 
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Snips: 6. _Pugilist's stance_.
*  After images (20% miss chance) til R24T6. _Natural enhancement_ to right fist til R25T7!! _Improved Haste_ (+30', +1 Ref & +1 AC) til R26T6.
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
 O3 (m): 5. (0:39, 3 NL). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Corbin, Dorn). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T15:* Corbin darts out of the shadows to try to catch the cultist unaware, letting a new bolt fly. The woman is fiendishly wary, and does not appear surprised, but that still doesn't stop what amounts to a perfectly placed shot by the bolt ace as the quarrel hits her in the left knee for *11*! Still, Corbin can't help but notice that not only did the woman sense him, but only the impact from the bolt hurt her .... there doesn't seem to be any sign of the acid eating at her at all.

*R10T14:* Jens, what do you do?

Woman on deck, Nadya in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28.  _Shield of faith_ til R10T11 (+2 deflection)! Can't breathe again til R11T28. _Vigor_.
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R39T14.
Dorn: 19. _Expeditious retreat_ til R10T11. 
 O2 (f): 18. (0:39, 4 NL). Saved (Brother Jaume, Corbin, Nadya). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_. If attacked, use _Milo's lucky break_.
Brother Jaume: 16. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. PA. 
*  Weapon of awe cast on quarterstaff til R13T17. +2 sacred bonus on  damage rolls. If crit scored, then opp shaken 1 rd. (no save) -  mind-affecting, fear effect.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow loaded with acid bolt. _Vigor_ til R14T13. Hiding behind pillar.
Jens: 14. _Animal affinity_ til R12T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). _Vigor_ til R14T13. 
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Snips: 6. _Pugilist's stance_.
*  After images (20% miss chance) til R24T6. _Natural enhancement_ to right fist til R25T7!! _Improved Haste_ (+30', +1 Ref & +1 AC) til R26T6.
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
 O3 (m): 5. (0:39, 3 NL). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Corbin, Dorn). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T14:* Jens, after moving a few feet, sees the woman is getting progressively more and more wounded. He tries to add her to  the collective to either apply emergency healing if they attempt to  take her to Winter alive, or to collect the power released from her  death should the party be overzealous in their subdual and he is met with success!

The _shield of faith_ Dorn had placed on Nadya ends. Likewise, not that it was helping, but one of Dorn's self-buffs ends as well.

*R10T6:* With her suffering the wounds she is, the smart play would have been to focus on Dorn, who is now alone with her. Instead, the woman steps down to be adjacent with Brother Jaume, Maeni, and Corbin! She is in her martial stance, but doesn't attack. But she looks ready to throw down with any who might attack her, though.

*End Round 10, Begin Round 11 ...

R11T28:* Nadya appears around the corner, still 5' in the air, and breathes downwards, but the woman is unharmed by the electricity breath. The cultist had tried to attack her at the same time but missed badly, and the lightning did make a thundering sound that seems to have some (as yet undefined) effect on the cultist.

*R11T21:* Maeni, you are now up close and personal with the cultist woman. What do you do?

Dorn on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28. _Vigor_.
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R39T14.
Dorn: 19. 
 O2 (f): 18. (0:39, 4 NL). Saved (Brother Jaume, Corbin, Nadya). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_. If attacked, use _Milo's lucky break_.
Brother Jaume: 16. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. PA. 
*  Weapon of awe cast on quarterstaff til R13T17. +2 sacred bonus on  damage rolls. If crit scored, then opp shaken 1 rd. (no save) -  mind-affecting, fear effect.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow loaded with acid bolt. _Vigor_ til R14T13. Hiding behind pillar.
Jens: 14. _Animal affinity_ til R12T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). _Vigor_ til R14T13. 
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Snips: 6. _Pugilist's stance_. DEAFENED until healed (DC 20)!!!
*  After images (20% miss chance) til R24T6. _Natural enhancement_ to right fist til R25T7!! _Improved Haste_ (+30', +1 Ref & +1 AC) til R26T6.
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
 O3 (m): 5. (0:39, 3 NL). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Corbin, Dorn). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R11T21:* Having no place to retreat to, and not feeling confident enough to go on the offensive, Maeni takes a defensive stance. 

*R11T19:* Dorn, realizing how defensively capable this woman seems to be, instead nods now to Brother Jaume and depends on superior positioning to bring this dangerous foe down. Tactics, a mainstay of Toragdans like himself, was the right call, as his warhammer launches at her lower leg at the same time she kicks him in his own shin with the same leg. She scores *6 mod* on him, while he scores *13* on her.*Spoiler: Dorn >>> Collective (Jens)*
Show

_"True that I'm not protected by that spell you put on others, Jens, but send this Nadya's way, and I'll take the leftover."_
He puts his hand on his chest, saying a silent prayer to Torag, and the healing that goes from his hand is instead sent to give Nadya *2 healing*. Nadya is nearly fully healed.

*R11T17:* Flair, twice now you've seen this woman strike against those that attacked her, but you don't know what it is or how she's doing it. If she readied a strike against Nadya, that would be one thing; but she did it a split-second later against Dorn. Meanwhile, while you assess that you are not the person to stand toe-to-toe against this woman, your eyes do detect subtle patterns in the strange multi-visual aspect of her movements that might be able to foil some part of her defense. What do you do?

Brother Jaume on deck, Corbin on deck ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28. _Vigor_.
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R39T14. TD!
Dorn: 19. 
 O2 (f): 18. (0:39, 4 NL). Saved (Brother Jaume, Corbin, Nadya). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_. If attacked, use _Milo's lucky break_.
Brother Jaume: 16. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. PA. 
*  Weapon of awe cast on quarterstaff til R13T17. +2 sacred bonus on  damage rolls. If crit scored, then opp shaken 1 rd. (no save) -  mind-affecting, fear effect.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow loaded with acid bolt. _Vigor_ til R14T13. Hiding behind pillar.
Jens: 14. _Animal affinity_ til R12T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). _Vigor_ til R14T13. 
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Snips: 6. _Pugilist's stance_. DEAFENED until healed (DC 20)!!!
*  After images (20% miss chance) til R24T6. _Natural enhancement_ to right fist til R25T7!! _Improved Haste_ (+30', +1 Ref & +1 AC) til R26T6.
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
 O3 (m): 5. (0:39, 3 NL). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Corbin, Dorn). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R11T17:* Flair threw up his hands in frustration. It was clear that he wasn't  doing anything offensively to help the situation. Other than his totem  letting them hit harder, nothing was doing seemed to help. Clearly , whatever Cody had done to him had left him is less than fighting shape.  Rather than risk harming one of his allies, he decided to let them  finish the task at hand. He sat down and pulled the rock out from his  boot. Trying both in tepe and out loud, he asks *"Are you still in there?"* 

*R11T16:* Brother Jaume takes a step back and his flesh ripples and flows as his  form grows large. He swings his now engorged, turgid quarterstaff at the nimble  cultist, but his staff is deflected both times.

*R11T15:* Corbin, what do you do? Your crossbow is currently unloaded. However, a flanking opportunity just opened up!

Jens on deck, cultist in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28. _Vigor_.
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R39T14. TD!
Dorn: 19. 
 O2 (f): 18. (0:39, 4 NL). Saved (Brother Jaume, Corbin, Nadya). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_. If attacked, use _Milo's lucky break_. SITTING PRONE!!!
Brother Jaume: 16. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. PA. 
*  Weapon of awe cast on quarterstaff til R13T17. +2 sacred bonus on  damage rolls. If crit scored, then opp shaken 1 rd. (no save) -  mind-affecting, fear effect.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow loaded with acid bolt. _Vigor_ til R14T13. Hiding behind pillar.
Jens: 14. _Animal affinity_ til R12T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). _Vigor_ til R14T13. 
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Snips: 6. _Pugilist's stance_. DEAFENED until healed (DC 20)!!!
*  After images (20% miss chance) til R24T6. _Natural enhancement_ to right fist til R25T7!! _Improved Haste_ (+30', +1 Ref & +1 AC) til R26T6.
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
 O3 (m): 5. (0:39, 3 NL). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Corbin, Dorn). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R11T15:* Corbin, sensing a possible vulnerability, darts away from the cultist. It's not his best attempt, and she punches him in the hip for *16* as he passes, which exhausts his vigor and actually bruises him a little. Still, she is distracted by Dorn and Corbin pecks her with a cheap shot into the opening of the underarm in her breastplate to strike at her lung for *12* .... finally dropping her!

*R11T14:* Jens, the woman has dropped! What do you do?

Nadya on deck, Maeni in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28. _Vigor_.
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R39T14. TD!
Dorn: 19. 
 O2 (f): 18. (0:39, 4 NL). Saved (Brother Jaume, Corbin, Nadya). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_. If attacked, use _Milo's lucky break_. SITTING PRONE!!!
Brother Jaume: 16. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. PA. 
*  Weapon of awe cast on quarterstaff til R13T17. +2 sacred bonus on  damage rolls. If crit scored, then opp shaken 1 rd. (no save) -  mind-affecting, fear effect.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded.
Jens: 14. _Animal affinity_ til R12T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). _Vigor_ til R14T13. 
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Snips: 6. _Pugilist's stance_. DEAFENED until healed (DC 20)!!!
*  After images (20% miss chance) til R24T6. _Natural enhancement_ to right fist til R25T7!! _Improved Haste_ (+30', +1 Ref & +1 AC) til R26T6.
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
 O3 (m): 5. (0:39, 3 NL). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Corbin, Dorn). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R11T14:* Seeing the woman drop, Jens walks forward to her and works to stabilize  her. Daily resources are dwindling, and making her healthy enough to me  moved back to the church after they finish up here is good enough for  now. Jens treats her so she is no longer bleeding. 

*End Round 11, Begin Round 12 ...

R12T28:* Nadya flies over and lands next to O2.

*R12T21:* Maeni, you no longer need to use total defense as there are no active opponents. What do you do?

Dorn on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28. _Vigor_.
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R39T14. 
Dorn: 19. 
 O2 (f): 18. (0:39, 4 NL). Saved (Brother Jaume, Corbin, Nadya). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_. If attacked, use _Milo's lucky break_. SITTING PRONE!!!
Brother Jaume: 16. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. PA. 
*  Weapon of awe cast on quarterstaff til R13T17. +2 sacred bonus on  damage rolls. If crit scored, then opp shaken 1 rd. (no save) -  mind-affecting, fear effect.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded.
Jens: 14. _Animal affinity_ til R12T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). _Vigor_ til R14T13. 
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Snips: 6. DEAFENED until healed (DC 20)!!! STABLE!!!
*  After images (20% miss chance) til R24T6. _Natural enhancement_ to right fist til R25T7!! _Improved Haste_ (+30', +1 Ref & +1 AC) til R26T6.
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
 O3 (m): 5. (0:39, 3 NL). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Corbin, Dorn). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R12T21:* As Maeni believes there are quite a number of wounded, she expends the last of her healing powers to help bringing them back to health. Jens ports all *7* to Brother Jaume. *"I hope that's enough, I'm out."* 

*R12T19:* Dorn steps over and brings his hammer down on the femal oneirogen's head. 

*R12T17:* Flair frowns slightly as he gets to his feet. Either Cody won't or can't  respond, but that'd be a problem for another time. Looking over the  rest of the party, he asks *"Okay, Good work,  folks. How are you guys feeling? Do we feel that we have enough left to  take on Zandalus, or do we fall back to recuperate? I fear that the  latter will give him time to bolster his defenses, but it's probably  wiser to do that rather than go half-cocked and get one or more of us  killed."
*
Dorn looks over to Flair to give his answer, *"I say we continue. The sounds of  our battle surely got downstairs. The Apostles in Orpiment will likely  swarm us if we go down there. If we have proof of Zandalus' end,  however, we may break their collective will and they will not attack.  And with Zandalus' death, there may be other benefits that we don't  realize, if he is the one that made this nightmare."*

* R12T16:* Brother Jaume resumes normal size. Brother Jaume, what do you do?
Corbin on deck, Jens in the hole ...

If anyone else wants to speak besides these three, it has to be something said within only 1-2 seconds ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28. _Vigor_.
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R39T14. 
Dorn: 19. 
Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_. If attacked, use _Milo's lucky break_. SITTING PRONE!!!
Brother Jaume: 16. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. 
*  Weapon of awe cast on quarterstaff til R13T17. +2 sacred bonus on  damage rolls. If crit scored, then opp shaken 1 rd. (no save) -  mind-affecting, fear effect.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded.
Jens: 14. _Animal affinity_ til R12T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). _Vigor_ til R14T13. 
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Snips: 6. DEAFENED until healed (DC 20)!!! STABLE!!!
*  After images (20% miss chance) til R24T6. _Natural enhancement_ to right fist til R25T7!! _Improved Haste_ (+30', +1 Ref & +1 AC) til R26T6.
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
 O3 (m): 5. (0:39, 3 NL). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Corbin, Dorn). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R12T16:* *Secure the cultist and destroy the oneirogen. I  can then provide healing to all. I will be mostly out of spells after  that, including healing. However, now is the time to strike at the heart  of this nightmare. We should press on!*

Brother Jaume moves to a oneirogen and smacks it in the head for *12*, likely killing it.

*R12T15:* Corbin, your crossbow is currently unloaded. What do you do? How do you answer about moving forward?

Jens on deck, Nadya in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28. _Vigor_.
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R39T14. 
Dorn: 19. 
Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_. If attacked, use _Milo's lucky break_. SITTING PRONE!!!
Brother Jaume: 16. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. 
*  Weapon of awe cast on quarterstaff til R13T17. +2 sacred bonus on  damage rolls. If crit scored, then opp shaken 1 rd. (no save) -  mind-affecting, fear effect.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded.
Jens: 14. _Animal affinity_ til R12T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). _Vigor_ til R14T13. 
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
 Snips: 6. DEAFENED until healed (DC 20)!!! STABLE!!!
*  After images (20% miss chance) til R24T6. _Natural enhancement_ to right fist til R25T7!! _Improved Haste_ (+30', +1 Ref & +1 AC) til R26T6.
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
 O3 (m): 5. (-12:39, 3 NL). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Corbin, Dorn). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R12T15:* *"I feel fine. Well, relatively fine. I think I've  been going batty lately. ... If our casters are spent, then there may  not be any point in going forward."* Corbin starts rummaging through the cultist's belongings, looking for clues and treasure.*Spoiler: Corbin*
Show

You wipe away some of the grime and recognize the woman as "Snips," who accompanied you for a short period. She was dropped by the cultists way back in the prep room one or two dimensional bounces ago. She has no treasure or weapons.

*R12T**14:* Jens, your _animal affinity_ (little devil-boy) is about to expire at the end of your round. What do you do? How do you respond to the query to move forward or not?

Nadya on deck, Maeni in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28. _Vigor_.
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R39T14. 
Dorn: 19. 
Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_. If attacked, use _Milo's lucky break_. SITTING PRONE!!!
Brother Jaume: 16. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. 
*  Weapon of awe cast on quarterstaff til R13T17. +2 sacred bonus on  damage rolls. If crit scored, then opp shaken 1 rd. (no save) -  mind-affecting, fear effect.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded.
Jens: 14. _Animal affinity_ til R12T13 (+4 enhancement to WIS). _Vigor_ til R14T13. 
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
 Snips: 6. DEAFENED until healed (DC 20)!!! STABLE!!!
*  After images (20% miss chance) til R24T6. _Natural enhancement_ to right fist til R25T7!! _Improved Haste_ (+30', +1 Ref & +1 AC) til R26T6.
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
 O3 (m): 5. (-12:39, 3 NL). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Corbin, Dorn). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R12T**14:* Removing the unconscious cultist from the collective now that she has been stabilized, Jens turns to the rest and speaks, *"We  should finish it today. We can't fight all those cultists downstairs,  but we may be able to break their spirit if we beat their leader."* 

His supernal wisdom spent, the little devil on his shoulder disappears.

*End Round 12, Begin Round 13 ...

R13T28-21:* Nadya delays. Maeni?

Dorn on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28. _Vigor_.
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R39T14. 
Dorn: 19. 
Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_. If attacked, use _Milo's lucky break_. SITTING PRONE!!!
Brother Jaume: 16. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. 
*  Weapon of awe cast on quarterstaff til R13T17. +2 sacred bonus on  damage rolls. If crit scored, then opp shaken 1 rd. (no save) -  mind-affecting, fear effect.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded.
Jens: 14. _Vigor_ til R14T13. 
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
 Snips: 6. DEAFENED until healed (DC 20)!!! STABLE!!!
*  After images (20% miss chance) til R24T6. _Natural enhancement_ to right fist til R25T7!! _Improved Haste_ (+30', +1 Ref & +1 AC) til R26T6.
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
 O3 (m): 5. (-12:39, 3 NL). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Corbin, Dorn). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).


*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R13T21:* *"Let's go then, I'll do whatever I can to help, even if not much. I won't be able to heal anymore, though,"* Maeni says. She seems to be counting the options she still has available. 

*R13T19:* With enough agreeing to push on, Dorn doesn't even wait for special positioning, but just tears off to the west in a double move that is impressive for everyone there, given his age and the fact that his _expeditious retreat_ had worn off.

*R13T17:* Flair, you are currently sitting prone, concentrating on _war totem_. If you simply stand and keep the totem up, that will be your turn (there is enough rubble in the square to your immediate west to deny a 5-foot free move, i.e. difficult terrain). What do you do?

Brother Jaume on deck (_weapon of awe_ has ended), Corbin in the hole (crossbow unloaded) ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28. _Vigor_. DELAYING!!!
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R39T14. 
Dorn: 19. 
Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_. If attacked, use _Milo's lucky break_. SITTING PRONE!!!
Brother Jaume: 16. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. 
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded.
Jens: 14. _Vigor_ til R14T13. 
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.

*ELSEWHERE*
Snips: 6. DEAFENED until healed (DC 20)!!! STABLE!!!
*  After images (20% miss chance) til R24T6. _Natural enhancement_ to right fist til R25T7!! _Improved Haste_ (+30', +1 Ref & +1 AC) til R26T6.
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
 O3 (m): 5. (-12:39, 3 NL). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Corbin, Dorn). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).



*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R13T17:* Flair gets to his feet, and decides to keep his totem up. Once they get  moving, he'd drop it, but no harm keeping it up right now.

*R13T16:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Corbin on deck, Jens in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28. _Vigor_. DELAYING!!!
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R39T14. 
Dorn: 19. 
Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_. If attacked, use _Milo's lucky break_. 
Brother Jaume: 16. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. 
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded.
Jens: 14. _Vigor_ til R14T13. 
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.

*ELSEWHERE*
Snips: 6. DEAFENED until healed (DC 20)!!! STABLE!!!
*  After images (20% miss chance) til R24T6. _Natural enhancement_ to right fist til R25T7!! _Improved Haste_ (+30', +1 Ref & +1 AC) til R26T6.
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
 O3 (m): 5. (-12:39, 3 NL). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Corbin, Dorn). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).



*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R13T16:* Brother Jaume will double move down the hall and yell at the others as he passes, *If you need healing, come to me now!* 

*R13T15:* *"H-hey, Don't leave me alone over here!"* He bolts after the others with quick, light steps.

*R13T14:* Jens, three of the party just bolted west. What do you do? 

Maeni on deck, Dorn in the hole, Nadya delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28. _Vigor_. DELAYING!!!
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R39T14. 
Dorn: 19. 
Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_. If attacked, use _Milo's lucky break_. 
Brother Jaume: 16. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. 
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded.
Jens: 14. _Vigor_ til R14T13. 
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.

*ELSEWHERE*
Snips: 6. DEAFENED until healed (DC 20)!!! STABLE!!!
*  After images (20% miss chance) til R24T6. _Natural enhancement_ to right fist til R25T7!! _Improved Haste_ (+30', +1 Ref & +1 AC) til R26T6.
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
 O3 (m): 5. (-12:39, 3 NL). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Corbin, Dorn). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).



*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R13T14:* Jens follows after the rest of the party.

*End Round 13, Begin Round 14 ...

R14T28:* Nadya then follows as well.

*R14T21:* Maeni, what do you do?

Dorn on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28. _Vigor_. 
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R39T14. 
Dorn: 19. 
Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_. If attacked, use _Milo's lucky break_. 
Brother Jaume: 16. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. 
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded.
Jens: 14. _Vigor_ til R14T13. 
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.

*ELSEWHERE*
Snips: 6. DEAFENED until healed (DC 20)!!! STABLE!!!
*  After images (20% miss chance) til R24T6. _Natural enhancement_ to right fist til R25T7!! _Improved Haste_ (+30', +1 Ref & +1 AC) til R26T6.
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
 O3 (m): 5. (-12:39, 3 NL). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Corbin, Dorn). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).



*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R14T21:* Keeping up with the others, Maeni follows. 

*R14T19:* Dorn moves into the chamber beyond.  *"Ulver Zandalus, for you fit the description, stand and face justice!"*

*R14T17:* Flair ceases concentration on the _war totem_ and rushes down the hall towards the others.

*Everyone:* Comprising multiple toppled cells, the chamber before you looks as though it could collapse at any moment. Thousands of parchment scraps cover the walls, as if in a pitiful attempt to plaster the countless cracks. The flickering of dozens of candles illuminates the artworks subject matter: innumerable forlorn, surreal landscapes stretching into bleak infinities. The multitude of visions transforms the room into a threshold of nightmares.

A gaunt man with a ponytail of long and exceptionally straight white hair sits cross-legged upon the pallent like a Keleshyte mystic. He wears multiple patients' gowns that have been shredded and stitched to create a layered robe. His arms and much of his chest are exposed, revealing lines of charcoal and yellow chalk that streak his flesh, the most prominent of which appears to be a yellow flame on his forehead.

*R14T16:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Corbin on deck (crossbow unloaded), Jens in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28. _Vigor_. 
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R39T14. 
Dorn: 19. TD!
Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_. If attacked, use _Milo's lucky break_. 
Brother Jaume: 16. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. 
Ulver Zandalus:  15.5.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded.
Jens: 14. _Vigor_ til R14T13. 
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.

*ELSEWHERE*
Snips: 6. DEAFENED until healed (DC 20)!!! STABLE!!!
*  After images (20% miss chance) til R24T6. _Natural enhancement_ to right fist til R25T7!! _Improved Haste_ (+30', +1 Ref & +1 AC) til R26T6.
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
 O3 (m): 5. (-12:39, 3 NL). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Corbin, Dorn). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).



*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R14T16:* Brother Jaume makes sure to catch as many of his people as he can in a  blast of healing energy, focusing on any that are visibly injured for *6 healing* - enough to completely heal Corbin, Flair, and Nadya. And though Brother Jaume isn't in the collective, those receiving his healing is, so excess healing is given through to just barely fully heal Dorn as well (out of range of the healing blast).

*Zandalus! This madness ends now!* he says as he moves next to Dorn. 						 

*R14T15.5:* Upon spotting the PCs, Zandalus' eyes go wide and his mouth falls open. A voice like a tempest wind hissing over broken glass sheers from his split, motionless lips -- as though something other than Zandalus himself speaks from his body. "You're supposed to be dead. I already killed you. Why aren't you dead?!" With that, Zandalus yanks upward, as if a puppet on invisible strings. It is startling enough that Dorn and Brother Jaume do not get AOOs. He unhasps and readies a masterwork light mace.

*R14T15:* Corbin, what do you do? Your crossbow is currently unloaded.

Jens on deck, Nadya in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28. _Vigor_. 
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R39T14. 
Dorn: 19. TD!
Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_. If attacked, use _Milo's lucky break_. 
Brother Jaume: 16. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. 
Ulver Zandalus:  15.5.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded.
Jens: 14. _Vigor_ til R14T13. 
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.

*ELSEWHERE*
Snips: 6. DEAFENED until healed (DC 20)!!! STABLE!!!
*  After images (20% miss chance) til R24T6. _Natural enhancement_ to right fist til R25T7!! _Improved Haste_ (+30', +1 Ref & +1 AC) til R26T6.
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
 O3 (m): 5. (-12:39, 3 NL). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Corbin, Dorn). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).



*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R14T15:* Corbin dashes towards the fight, then ducks into the first available source of cover to wait for a better opportunity to strike.

*R14T14:* Jens, what do you do? As soon as you are done your turn, your own _vigor_ will end.

Nadya on deck, Maeni in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28. _Vigor_. 
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R39T14. 
Dorn: 19. TD!
Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_. If attacked, use _Milo's lucky break_. 
Brother Jaume: 16. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. 
Ulver Zandalus:  15.5.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded.
Jens: 14. _Vigor_ til R14T13. 
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.

*ELSEWHERE*
Snips: 6. DEAFENED until healed (DC 20)!!! STABLE!!!
*  After images (20% miss chance) til R24T6. _Natural enhancement_ to right fist til R25T7!! _Improved Haste_ (+30', +1 Ref & +1 AC) til R26T6.
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
 O3 (m): 5. (-12:39, 3 NL). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Corbin, Dorn). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).



*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R14T14:* _This is going to be a bad idea. It will only cause me to feel guilt if it is true as I doubt any of us have a way to help,_ Jens thinks to himself as he hears and sees Zandalus' state, _b__ut I have to know._ Jens manifests a power, but no outward sign but the slightest narrowing  of his eyes is visible and the power is swiftly brought to bear on  Zandalus. Sure enough, Jens psychically sensitive eyes detect an amber aura. Jens then adds Zandalus to the collective. Jens then feels the faint energy that bulwarks his body against harm dissipate (_vigor_ has expired).

*End Round 14, Begin Round 15 ...

R15T28:* Nadya flies in fast and is now above Dorn.

*R15T21:* Maeni, what do you do? You don't quite have a good bead on Zandalus right now.

Dorn on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28. _Vigor_. 
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R39T14. 
Dorn: 19. TD!
Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_. If attacked, use _Milo's lucky break_. 
Brother Jaume: 16. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. 
Ulver Zandalus:  15.5. Member of Collective.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded.
Jens: 14. 
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.

*ELSEWHERE*
Snips: 6. DEAFENED until healed (DC 20)!!! STABLE!!!
*  After images (20% miss chance) til R24T6. _Natural enhancement_ to right fist til R25T7!! _Improved Haste_ (+30', +1 Ref & +1 AC) til R26T6.
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
 O3 (m): 5. (-12:39, 3 NL). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Corbin, Dorn). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).



*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R15T21:* Stepping closer to the fight, Maeni flicks her fingers with a word as a spark of electricity jumps toward Zandalus, but it misses wildly from all of the distractions.

*R15T19:* Dorn takes out the syringe and goes to stick Brother Jaume in the arm, but not before Zandalus hits Dorn weakly in the chest with his mace (doing no damage). Dorn presses the plunger, and Brother Jaume is fully healed. Dorn drops the syringe to the deck to shatter.

*R15T17:* What does Flair do?

Brother Jaume on deck, Ulver Zandalus in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28. _Vigor_. 
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R39T14. 
Dorn: 19. 
Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_. If attacked, use _Milo's lucky break_. 
Brother Jaume: 16. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. 
Ulver Zandalus:  15.5. Member of Collective.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded.
Jens: 14. 
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.

*ELSEWHERE*
Snips: 6. DEAFENED until healed (DC 20)!!! STABLE!!!
*  After images (20% miss chance) til R24T6. _Natural enhancement_ to right fist til R25T7!! _Improved Haste_ (+30', +1 Ref & +1 AC) til R26T6.
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
 O3 (m): 5. (-12:39, 3 NL). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Corbin, Dorn). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).



*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R15T17:* Flair runs up, getting into position. *"Not in this iteration. You've seen it, haven't you?"* he says as he advances. *"How sometimes the walls are suddenly off shade, and the people around  you have been swapped out? And how the new people sometimes don't notice  the change?"*
*Spoiler: Flair*
Show

There is absolutely nothing that can yet provide a clue. You don't get a Knowledge-roll-always-reveal-regardless-of-data roll. Instead, I did the roll for you (which I have noted on my battle tracker) and it will guide what you know as things become apparent.

*R15T16:* *This ends now, Zandalus!* shouts Brother Jaume. He steps to the west and his skin ripples and swells as he grows large  once more. He attacks Ulver at 10 reach with a flurry of savage  powerful blows and kicks. He misses with the staff, and his kick skips off of an unseen forcefield screening Zandalus.*Spoiler: Brother Jaume*
Show

That spur of wall that Corbin is hiding behind keeps Brother Jaume from getting a 5' free move to the NW, so he can only do that due west, but still has room to enlarge.

*R15T15.5:* Ulver's wide-eyed countenance stays true .... on the left side of his face. On the right side of his face, however, he takes on a very cruel look. Despite being hounded by a giant with a stick and a smaller man with a hammer, Ulver studies the young, bespectacled man that seems to have inconvenienced him in some way. The two-faced nature of his look is terrifying. He seems to concentrate on something, but still wary of those threatening, and then at the end he gives his full focus to (or in a very real way _at_) Jens. Jens screams as his mind is overwhelmed with more information rolling off of Zandlus than he can process, and takes *15* *mental* *damage*.
*Spoiler: Flair*
Show

Until this point, you knew that Ulver had to be _some_ type of psychic, psychically sensitive, or even psionic given just the bread crumb of clues that have led to this point. The total lack of visible components might throw some people, but not you. When you recognized that he obviously used a direct assault psychic attack, most likely _mind thrust_ or the like, it is very clear that with Ulver's brilliant mind that he is not just a psychic in terms of anyone who has psychic power, but in nomenclature what is termed a "psychic" .... of the various known practitioners of psychic magic, the "psychic" is given that term not because they are generic, but because they are the true masters of the power of thought and emotion. With Jens seemingly distracted from a previous battle, it is very likely that Jens is at particular risk.

Meanwhile, there is something else Ulver was doing that didn't strike you as necessarily "psychic" and might bear more study on Flair's next round...

*R15T15:* Corbin, you had just run into position, and haven't really given yourself a chance to actually hide. Your crossbow is currently unloaded. Brother Jaume is also super-sized, which means if you popped out from behind your hiding point, you would have to do so by going NW (or attempt to snipe in position after hiding). What do you do?

Jens on deck, Nadya in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28. _Vigor_. 
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R39T14. 
Dorn: 19. 
 Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_. If attacked, use _Milo's lucky break_. Rolled a '6' on Knowledge check to determine what Ulver might be (as a class).
Brother Jaume: 16. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. 
Ulver Zandalus:  15.5. Member of Collective. Dark Half active (DR 5/ bludgeoning). Jens is studied target. +2 insight bonus to AC until next round.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded.
Jens: 14. 
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.

*ELSEWHERE*
Snips: 6. DEAFENED until healed (DC 20)!!! STABLE!!!
*  After images (20% miss chance) til R24T6. _Natural enhancement_ to right fist til R25T7!! _Improved Haste_ (+30', +1 Ref & +1 AC) til R26T6.
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
 O3 (m): 5. (-12:39, 3 NL). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Corbin, Dorn). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).



*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R15T15:* Corbin, seeing combat now well and fully joined, dashes between Jaume's  legs, attempting to deliver an opportunistic bite to the cult leader, but misses.

*R15T14:* Jens, what do you do?

Nadya on deck, Maeni in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28. _Vigor_. 
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R39T14. 
Dorn: 19. 
 Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_. If attacked, use _Milo's lucky break_. Rolled a '6' on Knowledge check to determine what Ulver might be (as a class).
Brother Jaume: 16. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. 
Ulver Zandalus:  15.5. Member of Collective. Dark Half active (DR 5/ bludgeoning). Jens is studied target. +2 insight bonus to AC until next round.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded.
Jens: 14. 
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.

*ELSEWHERE*
Snips: 6. DEAFENED until healed (DC 20)!!! STABLE!!!
*  After images (20% miss chance) til R24T6. _Natural enhancement_ to right fist til R25T7!! _Improved Haste_ (+30', +1 Ref & +1 AC) til R26T6.
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
 O3 (m): 5. (-12:39, 3 NL). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Corbin, Dorn). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).



*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R15T14:* Panting after the mental damage he took, Jens tries to clear his head as he glares at Ulver. Puppet or not, that _hurt,_ and it's hard to emotionally separate Ulver from the actions he is likely made to do. Jens calls out to his allies, *"He is being controlled by something. If his mental attack came from his controller, breaking their connection may weaken him."* Jens then reaches out over the Collective to Ulver and pulls at his life force to restore himself. *Spoiler: Jens*
Show

He made his save, so you steal *5* from Ulver, and in turn give yourself *5*.

*End Round 15, Begin Round 16 ... 

R16T28:* Short on options, Nadya floats back 5' out of danger, takes out a potion of CLW, and then downs it. She is already healed, but Jens is able to get the *3* for himself.

*R16T21:* Maeni, what do you do?

Dorn on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28. _Vigor_. 
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R39T14. 
Dorn: 19. 
 Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_. If attacked, use _Milo's lucky break_. Rolled a '6' on Knowledge check to determine what Ulver might be (as a class).
Brother Jaume: 16. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. 
Ulver Zandalus:  15.5. Member of Collective. Dark Half active (DR 5/ bludgeoning). Jens is studied target. +2 insight bonus to AC until next round.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded.
Jens: 14. 
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.

*ELSEWHERE*
Snips: 6. DEAFENED until healed (DC 20)!!! STABLE!!!
*  After images (20% miss chance) til R24T6. _Natural enhancement_ to right fist til R25T7!! _Improved Haste_ (+30', +1 Ref & +1 AC) til R26T6.
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
 O3 (m): 5. (-12:39, 3 NL). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Corbin, Dorn). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).



*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R16T21:* Running seriously low on power, Maeni keeps snapping fingers, trying to lock on Ulver, and misses again.

*R16T19:* Dorn calls for Torag's favor and attempts an onslaught now that Corbin is flanking. The first attack is wide, but the next attack - aided by Maeni's _bless_ - finally finds a home as his warhammer skips across Ulver's head for *15*.  *"I care not whether he is possessed or no, for the man himself is harmed by a holy power that burns true against evil."*

*R16T17:* Flair, the _war totem_ definitely seems to have had a beneficial effect for Dorn, if nobody else (yet). What do you do?*Spoiler: Flair*
Show

So, it seems that Ulver - more out of canny insanity and internal cunning than any true "training" - has a skill set in combat reminiscent of a more cautious tactician. And it is definitely a combatant. As you see the manner in which he fights (high BAB), but is focused on Jens (not to the exclusion of anyone else, mind you), you get the feeling that the closest equitable skill set or type of fighting would be an admixture of warrior and scoundrel known as a "slayer." You might be able to figure out more, but you have to have more data, i.e., observe him in battle longer for a more in-depth analysis.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28. _Vigor_. 
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R39T14. 
Dorn: 19. 
 Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_. If attacked, use _Milo's lucky break_. 
Brother Jaume: 16. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. 
Ulver Zandalus:  15.5. Member of Collective. Dark Half active (DR 5/ bludgeoning). Jens is studied target. +2 insight bonus to AC until next round.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded.
Jens: 14. 
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.

*ELSEWHERE*
Snips: 6. DEAFENED until healed (DC 20)!!! STABLE!!!
*  After images (20% miss chance) til R24T6. _Natural enhancement_ to right fist til R25T7!! _Improved Haste_ (+30', +1 Ref & +1 AC) til R26T6.
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
 O3 (m): 5. (-12:39, 3 NL). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Corbin, Dorn). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).



*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R16T17:* Flair continued, his tone relaxed as he walks slowly into view. *"It  gets difficult to keep them separate, doesn't it? The various versions  of events. The who's and why's keep shifting, after all. But in the  moment, you don't notice, not until something jars you back, when you  find unignorable evidence something's wrong. There's a reason for that,  you know."* 

*R16T16:* BJ returns to his normal size some ten feet from Ulver. He swings his  quarter staff in a tight circle before he steps forward growing large  again, but both strikes miss yet again, with only the second attempt skipping off of Ulver's magical protection.

*R16T15.5:* Ulver steps away from Brother Jaume and Corbin (though still in reach of the former) to place himself in-between Dorn and Flair. His face still has that strange, split aspect - one half placid, the other half cruel (which relaxes for only a split second) - and looks to Flair, now seemingly studying him in lieu of Jens.  *"Yes, yes. I see different versions of you, too!"* he says as he reaches out and touches Flair's left hand.

Flair feels intense and horrific pain as his limbs twist and buckle, while his body contorts uncontrollably, shifting and warping. Flair takes *5 NL, 1 DEX damage, 1 CON damage, and his speed is reduced to 20'*. In addition, the pain is bad enough that Flair loses the _war totem_.*Spoiler: Flair*
Show

1 use of _Milo's lucky break_ used.

*R16T15:* Corbin, what do you do?

Jens on deck, Nadya in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28. _Vigor_. 
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R39T14. 
Dorn: 19. 
 Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_. If attacked, use _Milo's lucky break_, and currently active til end of turn (+1 insight bonus on all saves & AC).
*  Suffering from _excruciating deformation_ til R22T15.5: 5 NL, 1 DEX, 1 CON, -10'. Fort DC/ rd is 17.
Brother Jaume: 16. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. PA.
Ulver Zandalus:  15.5. Member of Collective. Dark Half active (DR 5/ cold iron). Flair is studied target. +2 insight bonus to AC until next round.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded.
Jens: 14. 
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.

*ELSEWHERE*
Snips: 6. DEAFENED until healed (DC 20)!!! STABLE!!!
*  After images (20% miss chance) til R24T6. _Natural enhancement_ to right fist til R25T7!! _Improved Haste_ (+30', +1 Ref & +1 AC) til R26T6.
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
 O3 (m): 5. (-12:39, 3 NL). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Corbin, Dorn). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).



*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R16T15:* Corbin lets out an annoyed gruff, digging for a potion at his belt and  swigging it. He then steps up to further keep the pressure on Ulver. 

*R16T14:* Jens, you have no idea what is happening to Flair, but it looks damn painful. On the other hand, he did take the pressure off of you. What do you do?

Nadya on deck, Maeni in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28. _Vigor_. 
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R39T14. 
Dorn: 19. 
 Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_. If attacked, use _Milo's lucky break_, and currently active til end of turn (+1 insight bonus on all saves & AC).
*  Suffering from _excruciating deformation_ til R22T15.5: 5 NL, 1 DEX, 1 CON, -10'. Fort DC/ rd is 17.
Brother Jaume: 16. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. PA.
Ulver Zandalus:  15.5. Member of Collective. Dark Half active (DR 5/ cold iron). Flair is studied target. +2 insight bonus to AC until next round.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded. _Magic fang_ on bite til R26T15.
Jens: 14. 
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.

*ELSEWHERE*
Snips: 6. DEAFENED until healed (DC 20)!!! STABLE!!!
*  After images (20% miss chance) til R24T6. _Natural enhancement_ to right fist til R25T7!! _Improved Haste_ (+30', +1 Ref & +1 AC) til R26T6.
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
 O3 (m): 5. (-12:39, 3 NL). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Corbin, Dorn). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).



*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R16T14:* Jens winces as he sees the damage done to Flair. He has no idea what the  cause is, though part of him wonders if Ulver is somehow forcing Flairs  muscles to contract with their full force something that the brain and  pain receptors try to limit as it is quite damaging to the body. Whilst thinking over the unexplained phenomena, Jens continues to drain  Ulver. This fight will soon be over if Jens can continue his attack  unimpeded, it's only a question of how much damage Ulver will cause  before he goes down. Ulver feels the pain much more fully this time (*10*), even as Jens is fully healed and Flair is able to shake off *3 NL*.

*End Round 16, Begin Round 17 ...

R17T28:* Nadya misses wildly with a _ray of frost_.

*R17T21:* Maeni, what do you do?

Dorn on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28. _Vigor_. 
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R39T14. 
Dorn: 19. 
 Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_. If attacked, use _Milo's lucky break_, and currently active til end of turn (+1 insight bonus on all saves & AC).
*  Suffering from _excruciating deformation_ til R22T15.5: 5 NL, 1 DEX, 1 CON, -10'. Fort DC/ rd is 17.
Brother Jaume: 16. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. PA. Enlarged.
Ulver Zandalus:  15.5. Member of Collective. Dark Half active (DR 5/ cold iron). Flair is studied target. +2 insight bonus to AC until next round.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded. _Magic fang_ on bite til R26T15.
Jens: 14. 
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.

*ELSEWHERE*
Snips: 6. DEAFENED until healed (DC 20)!!! STABLE!!!
*  After images (20% miss chance) til R24T6. _Natural enhancement_ to right fist til R25T7!! _Improved Haste_ (+30', +1 Ref & +1 AC) til R26T6.
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
 O3 (m): 5. (-12:39, 3 NL). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Corbin, Dorn). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).



*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R17T21:* Moving closer to battle, Maeni adds toward Flair, "Grit your teeth, it's not over. It'll keep going for around half a minute!" She focuses her attention on the psychic, to be sure she doesn't miss his next action. She was so focused on helping Flair that she didn't notice her firing hand accidentally drop, for at the moment of release her hand had dropped and she was just brushing her leg, and electricity courses through her. While it doesn't do physical harm, it does cause unseen injury as she takes *2 DEX* damage.

*R17T19:* Dorn looks to Corbin and says, *"Take my place,"* as he sidles to the southwest. He attacks with a single hammer stroke this time, hitting Ulver in the side of the chest for *8*.

*R17T17:* Flair, the pain is playing havoc with your skeletal system, weakening you across the board. Even your face feels like its on fire from this horror. Roll a Fort save, then declare your action.

Brother Jaume on deck, Ulver in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28. _Vigor_. 
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R39T14. 
Dorn: 19. 
 Flair: 17. Concentrating on _war totem_. If attacked, use _Milo's lucky break_, and currently active til end of turn (+1 insight bonus on all saves & AC).
*  Suffering from _excruciating deformation_ til R22T15.5: 5 NL, 1 DEX, 1 CON, -10'. Fort DC/ rd is 17.
Brother Jaume: 16. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. PA. Enlarged.
Ulver Zandalus:  15.5. Member of Collective. Dark Half active (DR 5/ cold iron). Flair is studied target. +2 insight bonus to AC until next round.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded. _Magic fang_ on bite til R26T15.
Jens: 14. 
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.

*ELSEWHERE*
Snips: 6. DEAFENED until healed (DC 20)!!! STABLE!!!
*  After images (20% miss chance) til R24T6. _Natural enhancement_ to right fist til R25T7!! _Improved Haste_ (+30', +1 Ref & +1 AC) til R26T6.
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
 O3 (m): 5. (-12:39, 3 NL). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Corbin, Dorn). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).



*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R17T17:* Flair drops to one knee in pain from agony enveloping his body (he takes *6 NL, 1 DEX, 1 CON, and -10' speed*). His  voice, though wracked in pain, still held the steel of his  determination. *"The only 'me' that matters is the me I choose to be. And I choose to stop you."* And with that, he stood and spoke his psuedo-Celestial and punched him in the face for *8*.

*R17T16:* Brother Jaume, what do you do? Do you maintain growth?

Ulver on deck, Corbin in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28. _Vigor_. 
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R39T14. 
Dorn: 19. 
 Flair: 17. _War totem_ til R19T17. If attacked, use _Milo's lucky break_, and currently active til end of turn.
*  Suffering from _excruciating deformation_ til R22T15.5: 5 NL, 1 DEX, 1 CON, -10'. Fort DC/ rd is 17.
Brother Jaume: 16. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. PA. Enlarged.
Ulver Zandalus:  15.5. Member of Collective. Dark Half active (DR 5/ cold iron). Flair is studied target. +2 insight bonus to AC until next round.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded. _Magic fang_ on bite til R26T15.
Jens: 14. 
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.

*ELSEWHERE*
Snips: 6. DEAFENED until healed (DC 20)!!! STABLE!!!
*  After images (20% miss chance) til R24T6. _Natural enhancement_ to right fist til R25T7!! _Improved Haste_ (+30', +1 Ref & +1 AC) til R26T6.
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
 O3 (m): 5. (-12:39, 3 NL). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Corbin, Dorn). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).



*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R17T16:* *By Erastils Hairy Balls, why wont you die!*shouts the frustrated Brother Jaume. He steps forward as he shrinks down to normal size to flank with Flair and attacks with powerful staff strikes. His first strike beats against magical protections, where the strange deflective ability of Zandalus' magic throws the monk's second attack off even further.

*R17T15.5:* Ulver steps to the side and goes back to studying Jens. That is when Flair realizes that it seems he didn't hit Ulver nearly as hard as he thought he had. In fat, while blood trickles from his nose, it seems that Flair actually only did *3 mod*, and not *8* like he had thought. Ulver returns to studying Jens and after carefully concentrating he sends more mental energy down the line to the psionicist (*23 mental damage, and 2 bleed*)!

*R17T15:* Corbin, Uver moved away from you (and out of flank). What do you do?

Jens on deck (bleeding from his ears), Nadya on deck ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28. _Vigor_. 
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R39T14. 
Dorn: 19. 
 Flair: 17. _War totem_ til R19T17. If attacked, use _Milo's lucky break_, and currently active til end of turn.
*  Suffering from _excruciating deformation_ til R22T15.5: 5 NL, 1 DEX, 1 CON, -10'. Fort DC/ rd is 17.
Brother Jaume: 16. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. PA. 
Ulver Zandalus:  15.5. Member of Collective. Dark Half active (DR 5/ cold iron). Jens is studied target.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded. _Magic fang_ on bite til R26T15.
Jens: 14. 2 BLEED!!!
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.

*ELSEWHERE*
Snips: 6. DEAFENED until healed (DC 20)!!! STABLE!!!
*  After images (20% miss chance) til R24T6. _Natural enhancement_ to right fist til R25T7!! _Improved Haste_ (+30', +1 Ref & +1 AC) til R26T6.
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
 O3 (m): 5. (-12:39, 3 NL). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Corbin, Dorn). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).



*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R17T15:* Corbin ditches his crossbow to get in Ulver's face, thrashing away with his claws and beak, scoring a bite in Ulver's left elbow for *6*. 

*R17T14:* Jens, you take *2 bleed* out of your ears. What do you do?

Nadya on deck, Maeni in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28. _Vigor_. 
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R39T14. 
Dorn: 19. 
 Flair: 17. _War totem_ til R19T17. If attacked, use _Milo's lucky break_, and currently active til end of turn.
*  Suffering from _excruciating deformation_ til R22T15.5: 5 NL, 1 DEX, 1 CON, -10'. Fort DC/ rd is 17.
Brother Jaume: 16. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. PA. 
Ulver Zandalus:  15.5. Member of Collective. Dark Half active (DR 5/ cold iron). Jens is studied target.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded. _Magic fang_ on bite til R26T15.
Jens: 14. 2 BLEED!!!
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.

*ELSEWHERE*
Snips: 6. DEAFENED until healed (DC 20)!!! STABLE!!!
*  After images (20% miss chance) til R24T6. _Natural enhancement_ to right fist til R25T7!! _Improved Haste_ (+30', +1 Ref & +1 AC) til R26T6.
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
 O3 (m): 5. (-12:39, 3 NL). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Corbin, Dorn). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).



*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R17T14:* Jens would like to say that he stoically bore the pain of the most recent mental assault, but that would be a lie. Jens _whimpered_  as the assault landed on his mind and he felt something crack in spite  of the non-physical nature of the attack as blood started flowing down  his ears. 

Jens started to retreat back down the hallway and into the nearest room and out of sight muttering *Dont break. Dont break. Dont break.*  to himself over and over as he does so. Part of him hopes that Ulver  requires line of sight to attack him another part just hopes he will get  distracted with someone else. Most of all, Jens is glad that his drain  doesnt require anything more than being in the collective. The tactic must have been successful, as Ulver suffers a drain of *10* and Jens receives the same healing. 

*End Round 17, Begin Round 18 ...

R18T28:* Nadya belches out a weak amount of lightning while the line is clear, hitting Ulver for *3 electricity* while she maintains her altitude. The walls reverberate from the thunder.

*R18T21:* Maeni, what do you do?

Dorn on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28. _Vigor_. Can't breathe again until R21T28.
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R39T14. 
Dorn: 19. 
 Flair: 17. _War totem_ til R19T17. _Milo's lucky break_ can't be used again until R21T17.
*  Suffering from _excruciating deformation_ til R22T15.5: Fort DC/ rd is 17.
Brother Jaume: 16. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. PA. 
Ulver Zandalus:  15.5. Member of Collective. Dark Half active (DR 5/ cold iron). Jens is studied target.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded. _Magic fang_ on bite til R26T15.
Jens: 14. 2 BLEED!!!
*  1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.

*ELSEWHERE*
Snips: 6. DEAFENED until healed (DC 20)!!! STABLE!!!
*  After images (20% miss chance) til R24T6. _Natural enhancement_ to right fist til R25T7!! _Improved Haste_ (+30', +1 Ref & +1 AC) til R26T6.
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
 O3 (m): 5. (-12:39, 3 NL). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Corbin, Dorn). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).



*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R18T21:* Suffering from her former shock but lacking other options, Maeni keeps sending sparks. _I'm slowing us down..._ 

*R18T19:* Seeing the "softer" members of the party in possible peril as the warriors stack to the west, Dorn tries to move acrobatically past Brother Jaume but Ulver catches him with the mace in the stomach as he goes by, but not actually hurting the saint. Dorn continues past Nadya - and notes that Ulver doesn't attack again - and then holds the breech to the eastern passageway to protect Maeni and Jens (wherever he is). Dorn attacks, his warhammer skipping off of Ulver's forcefield.

*R18T17:* Flair, you are in pain ... the pain did not stop. However, through force of will you did keep the spell from further affecting you for a few more seconds. Even in these dire straits, you realize your ability to note your environment is no longer "limited" because of your current stress, but you see, hear, and sense things as easily as you otherwise would, despite being doubled over in pain. What do you do?

Brother Jaume on deck, Ulver in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28. _Vigor_. Can't breathe again until R21T28.
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R39T14. 
Dorn: 19. 
 Flair: 17. _War totem_ til R19T17. _Milo's lucky break_ can't be used again until R21T17.
*  Suffering from _excruciating deformation_ til R22T15.5: Fort DC/ rd is 17.
Brother Jaume: 16. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. PA. 
Ulver Zandalus:  15.5. Member of Collective. Dark Half active (DR 5/ cold iron). Jens is studied target.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded. _Magic fang_ on bite til R26T15.
Jens: 14. 1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.

*ELSEWHERE*
Snips: 6. DEAFENED until healed (DC 20)!!! STABLE!!!
*  After images (20% miss chance) til R24T6. _Natural enhancement_ to right fist til R25T7!! _Improved Haste_ (+30', +1 Ref & +1 AC) til R26T6.
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
 O3 (m): 5. (-12:39, 3 NL). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Corbin, Dorn). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).



*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R18T17:* Flair pulls back and flattens his hand, intent on causing a bleeding wound rather than his usual bruising force. He strikes Ulver right in the groin *2 mod* (and the beginnings of internal hemorrhaging.

*R18T16:* Brother Jaume, what do you do? That pillar is providing cover for Ulver at your current position (you have to strike around it), though if you take a 5' step to the east you would be standing under Nadya and not suffer cover penalties.

Ulver on deck, Corbin in the hole...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28. _Vigor_. Can't breathe again until R21T28.
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R39T14. 
Dorn: 19. 
 Flair: 17. _War totem_ til R19T17. _Milo's lucky break_ can't be used again until R21T17. Martial flexibility (Belier's Bite) til R28T17.
*  Suffering from _excruciating deformation_ til R22T15.5: Fort DC/ rd is 17.
Brother Jaume: 16. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. PA. 
Ulver Zandalus:  15.5. Member of Collective. Dark Half active (DR 5/ cold iron). Jens is studied target. 3 BLEED!!!
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded. _Magic fang_ on bite til R26T15.
Jens: 14. 1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.

*ELSEWHERE*
Snips: 6. DEAFENED until healed (DC 20)!!! STABLE!!!
*  After images (20% miss chance) til R24T6. _Natural enhancement_ to right fist til R25T7!! _Improved Haste_ (+30', +1 Ref & +1 AC) til R26T6.
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
 O3 (m): 5. (-12:39, 3 NL). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Corbin, Dorn). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).



*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.
[/QUOTE]

----------


## lostsole31

*R18T16:* Brother Jaume move quickly to the SW before he form swells again to  heroic proportions. His quarter staff flicks past over Corbin  to strike  at Ulver's right thigh, possibly causing a break, for *19 mod*. Had he been wearing actual armor, instead of an armor-like spell, perhaps it would've saved him. Brother Jaume is committed to the psychic's destruction and breaks the lower back of the man.

*R18T15:* Corbin, Ulver is down, possibly dead (you're not sure). What do you do?

Jens on deck, Nadya in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28. _Vigor_. Can't breathe again until R21T28.
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R39T14. 
Dorn: 19. 
 Flair: 17. _War totem_ til R19T17. _Milo's lucky break_ can't be used again until R21T17. Martial flexibility (Belier's Bite) til R28T17.
*  Suffering from _excruciating deformation_ til R22T15.5: Fort DC/ rd is 17.
Brother Jaume: 16. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. PA. 
Ulver Zandalus:  15.5. Member of Collective. Dark Half active (DR 5/ cold iron). Jens is studied target. 3 BLEED!!!
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded. _Magic fang_ on bite til R26T15.
Jens: 14. 1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
* Temporary PP: (6), lasts til R22T16.

*ELSEWHERE*
Snips: 6. DEAFENED until healed (DC 20)!!! STABLE!!!
*  After images (20% miss chance) til R24T6. _Natural enhancement_ to right fist til R25T7!! _Improved Haste_ (+30', +1 Ref & +1 AC) til R26T6.
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
 O3 (m): 5. (-12:39, 3 NL). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Corbin, Dorn). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).



*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R18T15:* Corbin starts to look over Ulver, but he is creeped out as his wounds and orifices begin spewing clouds of thick, yellow smoke. More out of a sense of self-preservation Corbin backs up onto his feet. 

*R18T14:* Jens, you are hiding in the dark of a choked off passageway. You know of Jens' demise, and the death of a human of that power was disturbing, even though you were able to fight off most of the horror of that reality. What do you do?

Nadya on deck, Maeni in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28. _Vigor_. Can't breathe again until R21T28.
Tatterman:  22.  HE WILL APPEAR  R22T22!!!
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R39T14. 
Dorn: 19. 
 Flair: 17. _War totem_ til R19T17. _Milo's lucky break_ can't be used again until R21T17. Martial flexibility (Belier's Bite) til R28T17.
*  Suffering from _excruciating deformation_ til R22T15.5: Fort DC/ rd is 17.
Brother Jaume: 16. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. PA. 
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded. _Magic fang_ on bite til R26T15.
Jens: 14. 1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
* Temporary PP: (6), lasts til R22T16.

*ELSEWHERE*
Snips: 6. DEAFENED until healed (DC 20)!!! STABLE!!!
*  After images (20% miss chance) til R24T6. _Natural enhancement_ to right fist til R25T7!! _Improved Haste_ (+30', +1 Ref & +1 AC) til R26T6.
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
 O3 (m): 5. (-12:39, 3 NL). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Corbin, Dorn). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).



*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R18T14:* Breathing deeply to calm himself down, Jens spends some time healing before he walks back out to see the others. 

*End Round 18, Begin Round 19 ...

R19T28:* Nadya lands and asks, *"What is happening to his body?"*

*R19T21:* Maeni, what do you do? Ulver is down, no apparent enemies, and yellow mist rising from the wounds and orifices on Ulver's body.

Dorn on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28. _Vigor_. Can't breathe again until R21T28.
Tatterman:  22.  HE WILL APPEAR  R22T22!!!
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R39T14. 
Dorn: 19. 
 Flair: 17. _War totem_ til R19T17. _Milo's lucky break_ can't be used again until R21T17. Martial flexibility (Belier's Bite) til R28T17.
*  Suffering from _excruciating deformation_ til R22T15.5: Fort DC/ rd is 17.
Brother Jaume: 16. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. PA. 
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded. _Magic fang_ on bite til R26T15.
Jens: 14. 1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
* Temporary PP: (3), lasts til R22T16. Next round, Spend 3 Temp PP on vigor with Spirit of Many giving Flair and Corbin 10 THP each.

*ELSEWHERE*
Snips: 6. DEAFENED until healed (DC 20)!!! STABLE!!!
*  After images (20% miss chance) til R24T6. _Natural enhancement_ to right fist til R25T7!! _Improved Haste_ (+30', +1 Ref & +1 AC) til R26T6.
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
 O3 (m): 5. (-12:39, 3 NL). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Corbin, Dorn). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).



*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R19T21:* Maeni closes the distance, both to stay near her allies, but also to study what's happening to the body. 

*R19T19:* *"I will try to find Jens; tepe or call if something happens,"* says Dorn as he moves out. He heads east along the passageway and sees Jens.  He steps up to Jens and prays to Torag to heal Jens' current injuries, putting a hand on him and healing Jens fully.

*R19T17:* Flair squints at the rising mist, trying to determine its cause and any danger it might bring, even as he senses his _war totem_ fail. And there it is, like a shining beacon in his mind ... vast wealth of knowledge beyond anything that would normally be his to command with his mortal mind .... and even more parts of it that seem sequestered from him. But he is filled with a dread certainty of what is to come.

Flair, take a look at the information I DM you, then take your action ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28. _Vigor_. Can't breathe again until R21T28.
Tatterman:  22.  HE WILL APPEAR  R22T22!!!
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R39T14. READIED to move away from Ulver's body in case it proves dangerous!!!
Dorn: 19. 
 Flair: 17. _War totem_ til R19T17. _Milo's lucky break_ can't be used again until R21T17. Martial flexibility (Belier's Bite) til R28T17.
*  Suffering from _excruciating deformation_ til R22T15.5: Fort DC/ rd is 17.
Brother Jaume: 16. _Air bubble_ til R33T16. PA. 
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded. _Magic fang_ on bite til R26T15.
Jens: 14. 1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated), & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
* Temporary PP: (3), lasts til R22T16. Next round, Spend 3 Temp PP on vigor with Spirit of Many giving Flair and Corbin 10 THP each.

*ELSEWHERE*
Snips: 6. DEAFENED until healed (DC 20)!!! STABLE!!!
*  After images (20% miss chance) til R24T6. _Natural enhancement_ to right fist til R25T7!! _Improved Haste_ (+30', +1 Ref & +1 AC) til R26T6.
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
 O3 (m): 5. (-12:39, 3 NL). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Corbin, Dorn). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).



*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*Spoiler: ALCON OOC*
Show

Because you aren't in the stress of combat, I doubt  everyone has something specific and useful they would like to do, and  most people are out of anything they would have with which to "do  something on their turn." In reality, you would be "ready for anything"  but you would be listening to Flair. Only Jens really has a thing that  he specifically wanted to do.

*R19T17:* Flair, fighting off the pain, noted the mists and in a rapid fire chain of connections understood. *"Oh, cazzo!"* he swore in Infernal. He then turned to the rest of the party. *"Okay,  this is bad. We aren't being overlaid with the Dimension of Dreams like  I thought ..." 
*
*R19T14:*  Jens, not wanting to waste Ulver's "sacrifice," prepares Flair and  Corbin for any possible continued aggression. Both Corbin and Flair feel  a buoying of health from Jens. 

*R20T17:* As  the mist grows and fills the space with Zandalus' corpse, Flair  grimaces in pain from Ulver's spell, still affecting him even in the  psychic's death (*7 NL, 1 DEX, 1 CON; he is now crippled and can no longer move from his spot*). *"...we've been transported to it, and our recently deceased  friend here was keeping the Tatterman at bay, and the Tatterman is an  ancient menace who is not to be trifled with."*

*R20T12:* Maeni feels her _bless_ fail, and the little bit of battle lust and ability to overcome fearful things that folks were enjoying now goes away.

*R21T17:* Flair still suffers from the pain and wracking malformations (*5 NL, 1 DEX, 1 CON*), even as his body fights against it. The mists now fill a 5' burst around Ulver's body. *"Judging by the mist  rising from the body, it's likely to become the host for the Tatterman,  so we need to disable the body before it wakes up."* 

*R22T17:* Flair feels the last gasps of the terrible spell* (5 NL, 1 DEX, 1 CON)*.  He is able to move his feet again. The base of the pain (NL and ability  damage) is still with him, but his flexibility has returned.*"Someone with a  blade, cut his head off while we have the chance!"* 

He  then  summons his tether and stabs it into the corpse's heart; if this was  going to be the avatar of the Tatterman, a steady source of damage would  be their best bet. At this point, a 5-foot-square of thick yellow mist  surrounds Ulver's body, so that anyone outside the mist can't see the  body anymore.

Brother Jaume, Maeni, Corbin, Jens .... do you do anything to prepare .... move to surround the body? Run in terror? Pray for deliverance?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ - +1 morale bonus on attack rolls & fear effects.
 * _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 28. _Vigor_. 
Tatterman:  22.  HE WILL APPEAR  R23T22!!!
Maeni: 21. _Bless_ til R20T12. _Vigor_ til R39T14. READIED to move away from Ulver's body in case it proves dangerous!!!
Dorn: 19. 
 Flair: 17. _War totem_ til R19T17. _Milo's lucky break_ will be used if he is attacked. Martial flexibility (Belier's Bite) til R28T17.
Brother Jaume: 16. _Air bubble_ til R33T16.
Corbin: 15. Crossbow unloaded. _Magic fang_ on bite til R26T15. _Vigor_ til R49T14.
Jens: 14. 1 Burn (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated),  & WIS-based skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.

*ELSEWHERE*
Snips: 6. DEAFENED until healed (DC 20)!!! STABLE!!!
*  After images (20% miss chance) til R24T6. _Natural enhancement_ to right fist til R25T7!! _Improved Haste_ (+30', +1 Ref & +1 AC) til R26T6.
* _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 CON) til R21T6. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 DEX) til R22T16. _Physical Enhancement_ (+2 STR) til R23T16.
 O3 (m): 5. (-12:39, 3 NL). -2 penalty on skill checks & saves for 1 hour. Saved (Corbin, Dorn). KNOCKED OUT!!!
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).



*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day.
Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*Semi-Retcon (filling in gaps, not replacing any of the time marks above ... these are additive, not replacing or overwriting)...

R19T16:*  Seeing Flairs distress , Brother Jaume moves forward to render him aid. *Rest easy now son. Let me ease your suffering.*

Over the next several rounds, Brother Jaume gives a calming touch to Flair. It doesn't help fight off the spell, but it does alleviate a lot of the pain that Flair suffers from it.

*R19T15:* Corbin grabs his crossbow, and then backs off from the mist just a little. He still ends up in the mist, just not at "ground zero" with Ulver's corpse.

*R20T14-13:* Jens and Dorn return together, with the latter putting himself in a peculiarly vulnerable position against the wall in the corner. Jens realizes that his _vigor_ is solidly on Maeni for close to another two minutes, so he performs _vigor_/ Spirit of Many on himself and Dorn.
Flair finishes first speech.
In the following few seconds ...

Calling her claws, Maeni decides to surrender her lust for mysteries for  the sake of safety, and beheads the corpse with them. (It is easy to forget that while she is no warrior, she is actually among the stronger members of the party!) *"Don't we risk seeing the Tatterman in another body?"*

Flair practically melted into Brother Jaume's touch in the past few rounds. The madman's spell  had weakened him quite a bit and left him with aches all over his body,  which Jaume was easing away. He then responded to Maeni somewhat loopily  (as the removal of pain is sometimes akin to a drug in it's own right).  *"I don't really know; the tomes said that he "would be a portal to the Tatterman", which I thought meant he'd become an avatar for it, but it looks like it might be a tad more literal."*

When Flair finishes speaking, and lacking a blade of his own, Brother Jaume moves forward and does his best to reduce the severedhead  of the corpse to paste by pounding it into the ground with his staff. It might not be paste, but Ulver's head is now completely mashed in.

And yet, for all of that, the party only created more holes, wounds, cuts, and openings for mist to come pouring through faster and faster.

And there, within the mists, only Dorn, Flair, and Jens sees the danger.

*Surprise Round ...*

*S22:* Only those three barely notice in the cloying mists, the figure standing where Ulver lay, but everyone feels a wash of terror!  *"Thank you for freeing me, now embrace my reward!"* comes the voice within the fog.

Everyone needs to make a Will save vs. a fear effect (Label: Fear effect #1)!

He makes a quick motion, and Nadya and Dorn see Jens get attacked a small blade of some type. Jens gets slashed across the left shoulder for *5* to his THP. The terrifying man-thing steps south, out of view of Maeni, Nadya, and Jens.

Jens, you were terrified when he spoke, and now you are actually performing some manner of excretory function when he/it attacked you!

*S20:* Jens, roll a SAN check. Meanwhile, Jens moves in pure panic down the hallway, but instead of running as far as he can, he instead stops at the first door on his right, possibly mulling over in his terror-addled mind about hiding in a side closet.

*S19:* Flair, you feel your blood turn to ice, and yet it has the aspect of stealing your body against the initial sense of fear. And yet, as you see this terrifying creature in the mists, it speaks of something you as a mortal were never meant to see. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 22. _Vigor_ til R13T14. 
* Lesser Madness [Delirium]: -2 penalty on INT-/WIS-based checks, and cannot take 10 or 20 on ANY check.
Tatterman: 22. 
* Fear Effect #1 (Frightful Aura). Saved = Flair, Nadya. Failed = Dorn, Jens. Waiting on = Corbin, Maeni, Brother Jaume. Wren not yet in range.
* SAN Checks. Saved = xxx. Failed = Nadya.
Corbin: 21. Crossbow unloaded. _Magic fang_ on bite til R3T15. _Vigor_ til R26T14.
Jens: 20. _Vigor_ til R17T14.  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  PANICKED til R17T22!!!
*  1 Burn  (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated),  & WIS-based  skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Flair: 19. _Milo's lucky break_ will be used if he is attacked. Martial flexibility (Belier's Bite) til R5T17. _Vigor_ til R16T14.
Dorn: 18. _Vigor_ til R17T14.
Maeni: 17. _Vigor_ til R16T14. 
Brother Jaume: 10. _Air bubble_ til R10T16.
Wren: 1.

*ELSEWHERE*
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).

*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day. Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*S19:* Flair wished he was anywhere but here; the battles to get here had taken  a lot of the pep from his step, but if the end had come, then he'd be  damned if he didn't go out swinging. *"Embrace this, stronzo!"* Flair punches the Tatterman in the side of his right thigh, but finds he did not penetrate the terror's tough skin.

*S18:* Dorn has beads of sweat as the junior paladin senses an unfamiliar feeling ... fear. But unlike Jens, he doesn't run, and he doesn't give into dawning madness. Instead, he points his hammer at the Tatterman.  *"Torag, protect me."* His warhammer strikes at the Tatterman as he steps into a better position, finding that the Tatterman is very tough indeed, when his hammer skips off the horror's hand.

*End Surprise Round, Begin Round 1 ...

R1T24:* Nadya casts _shield_ on herself, but otherwise keeps her position.

*R1T22:* The Tatterman begins whispering sibilantly but unintelligibly, but makes no noticeable attacks. That only seems to make him even creepier.

*R1T21:* Corbin, you manage to be unaffected by the creepy voice, but you can't see its source, either. What do you do?

Jens (panicked) on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
Nadya: 24. _Vigor_ til R12T14. _Shield_ til R21T24.
* Lesser Madness [Delirium]: -2 penalty on INT-/WIS-based checks, and cannot take 10 or 20 on ANY check.
Tatterman: 22. Suffer -1 penalty on most rolls (Grace).
* Fear Effect #1 (Frightful Aura). Saved = Flair, Nadya. Failed = Dorn, Jens. Waiting on = Corbin, Maeni, Brother Jaume. Wren not yet in range.
* SAN Checks. Saved = Dorn, Brother Jaume, Flair. Failed = Nadya.
Corbin: 21. Crossbow unloaded. _Magic fang_ on bite til R2T15. _Vigor_ til R25T14. He has FAILED the SAN check, but this won't apply til he sees Tatterman.
Jens: 20. _Vigor_ til R17T14.  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  PANICKED til R17T22!!!
*  1 Burn  (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated),  & WIS-based  skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Flair: 19. _Milo's lucky break_ will be used if he is attacked. Martial flexibility (Belier's Bite) til R4T17. _Vigor_ til R15T14.
Dorn: 18. _Vigor_ til R17T14.  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  SMITE vs. Tatterman: +5 attack, +2 damage, +5 deflection to AC, overcome DR (on sheet).
Maeni: 17. _Vigor_ til R15T14. 
Brother Jaume: 10. _Air bubble_ til R9T16.
Wren: 1.

*ELSEWHERE*
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).

*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day. Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T21:* *"M-maybe we should get out of here, regroup and plan. M-maybe theres a book or something."*  Corbin mutters aloud, managing to keep himself from simply bolting. He  edges through the mist, trying to get closer to the entrance. He moves 5' NE, and though he wanted to move 10' E, he finds that he actually is barred by rubble, has to go through Nadya's space (she is unthreatened), and then just east of her. He then reloads his crossbow. The one thing he notes is that he has yet to see whatever was fighting in the mist.

*R1T20:* A terrified Jens opens the door he sees there, hoping that anyone (or anything) chasing him would assume he just ran for the hills. He steps into a ruined sideroom that is full of rubble but with barely enough cleared for him to enter.  Perfect for hiding.

*R1T19:* Flair, the mists partially conceal this monstrosity, but you think you may see some similarities with something you've dealt with before. It is that familiarity that probably subconsciously helped Flair from feeling true dread (though he is still affected by it on a fundamental level, just not shaking in his gaudy red boots). 

Flair drew back his hand, incredibly frustrated. Well, if punching  wasn't going to work, looks like he had to fall back on the tether.  Taking a step back, he summoned his tether once again and tried his  luck at the opponent that he can no longer see, knowing that his tether missed.

*R1T18:* Dorn calls out, *"I'll not run, Corbin, for other to be slaughtered, but shall meet my fate here or earn Torag's reward!"*

And with that mighty oath, Brother Jaume sees Dorn's warhammer connect with the Tatterman's skull for *18*. He continues his inspired onslaught by then hitting the Tatterman in the right elbow for *17*. It is now likely that the Tatterman may focus on Dorn, as the Tatterman even seems bothered just by Dorn's presence.

*R1T17:* Maeni, you are shaken. Even fighting off the bulk of the terror it could represent, just seeing the Tatterman was a fundamental fail of your belief systems. The Tatterman stepped back out of view. What do you do?

Brother Jaume on deck, Nadya in the hole ...

 *Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 24. _Vigor_ til R12T14. _Shield_ til R21T24.
* Lesser Madness [Delirium]: -2 penalty on INT-/WIS-based checks, and cannot take 10 or 20 on ANY check.
Tatterman: 22. Suffer -1 penalty on most rolls (Grace). Regeneration is shorted til R2T18!!!
* Fear Effect #1 (Frightful Aura). Saved = Flair, Nadya. Failed = Dorn, Jens, Maeni. Waiting on = Corbin, Maeni, Brother Jaume. Wren not yet in range.
* SAN Checks. Saved = Dorn, Brother Jaume, Flair. Failed = Nadya.
Corbin: 21. Crossbow loaded (acid). _Magic fang_ on bite til R2T15. _Vigor_ til R25T14. Using Stealth!!!
*  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!!
*  He has FAILED the SAN check, but this won't apply til he sees Tatterman.
Jens: 20. _Vigor_ til R17T14.  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  PANICKED til R17T22!!!
*  1 Burn  (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated),  & WIS-based  skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Flair: 19. _Milo's lucky break_ will be used if he is attacked. Martial flexibility (Belier's Bite) til R4T17. _Vigor_ til R15T14. Concentrating on _war totem_.
Dorn: 18. _Vigor_ til R17T14.  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  SMITE vs. Tatterman: +5 attack, +2 damage, +5 deflection to AC, overcome DR (on sheet).
Maeni: 17. _Vigor_ til R15T14. SHAKEN as long as she is within 60' of the Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!!
*  She saved SAN check, but effects will not occur until she sees the Tatterman.
Brother Jaume: 10. _Air bubble_ til R9T16.
Wren: 1.

*ELSEWHERE*
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).

*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day. Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T17:* Lost in the mist, Maeni starts casting for help again. 

*R1T10:* Brother Jaume, what do you do? The Tatterman actually got thwacked twice pretty good by Dorn, and it/ he is now backed up against a pile of rubble in the corner.

Nadya on deck, Tatterman in the hole ...

 *Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 24. _Vigor_ til R12T14. _Shield_ til R21T24.
* Lesser Madness [Delirium]: -2 penalty on INT-/WIS-based checks, and cannot take 10 or 20 on ANY check.
Tatterman: 22. Suffer -1 penalty on most rolls (Grace). Regeneration is shorted til R2T18!!!
* Fear Effect #1 (Frightful Aura). Saved = Flair, Nadya. Failed = Dorn, Jens, Maeni. Waiting on = Corbin, Maeni, Brother Jaume. Wren not yet in range.
* SAN Checks. Saved = Dorn, Brother Jaume, Flair. Failed = Nadya.
Corbin: 21. Crossbow loaded (acid). _Magic fang_ on bite til R2T15. _Vigor_ til R25T14. Using Stealth!!!
*  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!!
*  He has FAILED the SAN check, but this won't apply til he sees Tatterman.
Jens: 20. _Vigor_ til R17T14.  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  PANICKED til R17T22!!!
*  1 Burn  (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated),  & WIS-based  skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Flair: 19. _Milo's lucky break_ will be used if he is attacked. Martial flexibility (Belier's Bite) til R4T17. _Vigor_ til R15T14. Concentrating on _war totem_.
Dorn: 18. _Vigor_ til R17T14.  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  SMITE vs. Tatterman: +5 attack, +2 damage, +5 deflection to AC, overcome DR (on sheet).
Maeni: 17. _Vigor_ til R15T14. SHAKEN as long as she is within 60' of the Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!!
*  CASTING Summon Monster I!!!
*  She saved SAN check, but effects will not occur until she sees the Tatterman.
Brother Jaume: 10. _Air bubble_ til R9T16.
Wren: 1.

*ELSEWHERE*
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).

*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day. Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T10:* Brother Jaume takes a few swipes at the dream horror with his staff, not  really expecting to do damage. The palpable fear radiating from the  thing however lending a frantic strength to his blows. Something seems to deflect his first strike, but the second strike hits the Tatterman solidly in the chest, but for only *10 mod*.

*End Round 1, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T24:* Nadya floats up and over top of Dorn, then breathes at the Tatterman to do a very weak *1 electricity*.

*R2T22:* The Tatterman's sibilant whispering, almost a hideous song sung in _sotto voce_, has had apenetrating effect over the past few seconds, but especially for Brother Jaume, Flair and Maeni who - even in battle - are feeling drowsy and inattentive. Then, to the surprise of the three heroes closest to him, he (defensively) casts a spell.

I need Will saves vs. magic sleep from the following persons:
Maeni, Corbin, Brother Jaume, Dorn, & Flair.

 *Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 24. _Vigor_ til R12T14. _Shield_ til R21T24. Can't breathe again til R6T24.
* Lesser Madness [Delirium]: -2 penalty on INT-/WIS-based checks, and cannot take 10 or 20 on ANY check.
Tatterman: 22. Suffer -1 penalty on most rolls (Grace). Regeneration is shorted til R2T18!!!
* Fear Effect #1 (Frightful Aura). Saved = Flair, Nadya. Failed = Dorn, Jens, Maeni. Waiting on = Corbin, Maeni, Brother Jaume. Wren not yet in range.
* SAN Checks. Saved = Dorn, Brother Jaume, Flair. Failed = Nadya.
* Lullaby (til R11T22): Brother Jaume, Flair, Maeni (-5 Perception checks, -4 vs. sleep).
Corbin: 21. Crossbow loaded (acid). _Magic fang_ on bite til R2T15. _Vigor_ til R25T14. Using Stealth!!!
*  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!!
*  He has FAILED the SAN check, but this won't apply til he sees Tatterman.
Winter: 20.5.

Jens: 20. _Vigor_ til R17T14.  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  PANICKED til R17T22!!!
*  1 Burn  (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated),  & WIS-based  skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Flair: 19. _Milo's lucky break_ will be used if he is attacked. Martial flexibility (Belier's Bite) til R4T17. _Vigor_ til R15T14. Concentrating on _war totem_.
Dorn: 18. _Vigor_ til R17T14.  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  SMITE vs. Tatterman: +5 attack, +2 damage, +5 deflection to AC, overcome DR (on sheet).
Maeni: 17. _Vigor_ til R15T14. SHAKEN as long as she is within 60' of the Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!!
*  CASTING Summon Monster I!!!
*  She saved SAN check, but effects will not occur until she sees the Tatterman.

Brother Jaume: 10. _Air bubble_ til R9T16. PA.
Wren: 1.

*ELSEWHERE*
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).

*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day. Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T22 (Cont'd):* Brother Jaume fell hard and easily. Corbin had a little more fight in him, but his mind just isn't strong enough. But Maeni, so strong of mind, was already terrified and feeling drowsy from the strange whispers previously and fought the hardest .... but like Brother Jaume and Corbin, Maeni is the third of the three to drop to the ground (all three loosing their grips on held objects), breathing heavily as if in a deep stupor.

*R2T20:* Jens uses his geokinesis on the nearby rubble to begin hiding himself.

*R2T19:* Flair, you just saw Brother Jaume and Maeni drop (which includes the loss of a spell she was attempting). What do you do?

Dorn on deck, Nadya in the hole ...

 *Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 24. _Vigor_ til R12T14. _Shield_ til R21T24. Can't breathe again til R6T24.
* Lesser Madness [Delirium]: -2 penalty on INT-/WIS-based checks, and cannot take 10 or 20 on ANY check.
Tatterman: 22. Suffer -1 penalty on most rolls (Grace). Regeneration is shorted til R2T18!!!
* Fear Effect #1 (Frightful Aura). Saved = Flair, Nadya. Failed = Dorn, Jens, Maeni. Waiting on = Corbin, Maeni, Brother Jaume. Wren not yet in range.
* SAN Checks. Saved = Dorn, Brother Jaume, Flair. Failed = Nadya.
* Lullaby (til R11T22): Brother Jaume, Flair, Maeni (-5 Perception checks, -4 vs. sleep).
Corbin: 21. Crossbow loaded (acid). _Magic fang_ on bite til R2T15. _Vigor_ til R25T14. ASLEEP til R72T22!!!
*  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!!
*  He has FAILED the SAN check, but this won't apply til he sees Tatterman.
Winter: 20.5.

Jens: 20. _Vigor_ til R17T14.  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  PANICKED til R17T22!!!
*  1 Burn  (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated),  & WIS-based  skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Flair: 19. _Milo's lucky break_ will be used if he is attacked. Martial flexibility (Belier's Bite) til R4T17. _Vigor_ til R15T14. Concentrating on _war totem_.
Dorn: 18. _Vigor_ til R17T14.  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  SMITE vs. Tatterman: +5 attack, +2 damage, +5 deflection to AC, overcome DR (on sheet).

Maeni: 17. _Vigor_ til R15T14. SHAKEN as long as she is within 60' of the Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!!
* ASLEEP til R72T22!!!
*  She saved SAN check, but effects will not occur until she sees the Tatterman.
Brother Jaume: 10. _Air bubble_ til R9T16. ASLEEP til R72T22!!!
Wren: 1.

*ELSEWHERE*
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).

*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day. Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T19:* Things were going south fast. He could run, but from what he knew of the  Tatterman, that would be a fruitless endeavor. Unlike him, the  Tatterman probably didn't need sleep, so even if he found a place to  regain his strength, he could get them while they were most vulnerable.  It was theoretically possible that whatever kept the Chapel free from  the nightmares would work on him, but a) he'd be risking the lives of  everyone there on a maybe, and b) even if it was the case, he'd never  make it in time. 

No, If there was any hope of dealing with this thing, it had to be  fought here and now. And as much as it pained him to admit it, Flair was  simply in no shape to assist in that directly, as between the stress of  the previous fights and the madman's lingering spell, he was completely  tapped. It might take more than a shot or to to drop him, but his  ability to fight back was extremely compromised. So he'd have to help  indirectly. He then shook Brother Jaume back awake, *"No time for that now! You've gotta get back up and hit that guy! He's a  doppleganger, like the Greys we met before. He's just really into mummy  chic, it seems."* 

*R2T18:**Spoiler: Dorn >>> Collective (sans Brother Jaume)*
Show

*"Good work, Flair. Now wake up the other two. Get out and away from this mist, it's not doing us any favors."*
Dorn attacks with an onslaught again, but this time the Tatterman is readied and dodges both blows with impossible agility.

*R2T10:* Brother Jaume, you must have briefly fainted or something, for you woke up listening to Flair speaking to you (you woke up as he was talking to you). Your quarterstaff is on the ground next to you, and you are prone. The Tatterman is deftly dodging Dorn's dimple-dinger. What do you do?

Nadya on deck, Tatterman in the hole ...

 *Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 24. _Vigor_ til R12T14. _Shield_ til R21T24. Can't breathe again til R6T24.
* Lesser Madness [Delirium]: -2 penalty on INT-/WIS-based checks, and cannot take 10 or 20 on ANY check.
Tatterman: 22. Suffer -1 penalty on most rolls (Grace). 
* Fear Effect #1 (Frightful Aura). Saved = Flair, Nadya. Failed = Dorn, Jens, Maeni. Waiting on = Corbin, Maeni, Brother Jaume. Wren not yet in range.
* SAN Checks. Saved = Dorn, Brother Jaume, Flair. Failed = Nadya.
* Lullaby (til R11T22): Brother Jaume, Flair, Maeni (-5 Perception checks, -4 vs. sleep).
Corbin: 21. Crossbow loaded (acid). _Magic fang_ on bite til R2T15. _Vigor_ til R25T14. ASLEEP til R72T22!!!
*  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!!
*  He has FAILED the SAN check, but this won't apply til he sees Tatterman.
Winter: 20.5.

Jens: 20. _Vigor_ til R17T14.  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  PANICKED til R17T22!!!
*  1 Burn  (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated),  & WIS-based  skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Flair: 19. _Milo's lucky break_ will be used if he is attacked. Martial flexibility (Belier's Bite) til R4T17. _Vigor_ til R15T14. Concentrating on _war totem_.
Dorn: 18. _Vigor_ til R17T14.  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  SMITE vs. Tatterman: +5 attack, +2 damage, +5 deflection to AC, overcome DR (on sheet).

Maeni: 17. _Vigor_ til R15T14. SHAKEN as long as she is within 60' of the Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!!
* ASLEEP til R72T22!!!
*  She saved SAN check, but effects will not occur until she sees the Tatterman.
 Brother Jaume: 10. _Air bubble_ til R9T16. PRONE. Quarterstaff not in hand.
Wren: 1.

*ELSEWHERE*
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).

*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day. Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T10:* Brother Jaume gathers himself and rolls to his feet, taking care to  defend against possible attacks of opportunity from the Tatterman. It is a valiant attempt, and to be truthful, it seems like a clumsy attack on the Tatterman's part, but Brother Jaume's defense only goes so far as to undo the fact he was on the ground, and the creature looks like it is just about to just barely cut the monk's hand when Dorn's hammer knocks aside the weapon off course. Just that little act of saving Brother Jaume from harm seems to somehow invigorate Dorn in some small way.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ....

R3T24:* Nadya continues to hover over Dorn and defensively casts a spell, then aims point blank at the Tatterman and shoots - unmolested in her ranged attack by the horror. The Tatterman gets hit in the left shoulder by a coruscating beam, taking a *1 STR penalty*.

*R3T22:* Brother Jaume, Nadya, and Dorn can see that the heavy wound Dorn gave against the Tatterman starts to close (*5*). The Tatterman then carefully casts a spell on his weapon, and the same three can see that after images seem to follow the razor he is holding. He then takes to the air himself, just lifting off the ground, but avoiding any counterattacks.

*R3T20:* Jens completes his burying himself under rubble (safely .... hopefully), and tries to control his terrified breathing.

*R3T19:* Flair, you successfully saved Brother Jaume from a possible coup de grace, and while you didn't see Dorn swing the hammer, you did see his hammer knock aside the Tatterman's blade as the monk regained his feet. You are still concentrating on the _war totem_. What do you do, especially having heard other friendlies drop somewhere out of sight of you?

Dorn on deck, Brother Jaume in the hole ...

 *Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 24. _Vigor_ til R12T14. _Shield_ til R21T24. Can't breathe again til R6T24.
* Lesser Madness [Delirium]: -2 penalty on INT-/WIS-based checks, and cannot take 10 or 20 on ANY check.
Tatterman: 22. Suffer -1 penalty on most rolls (Grace). Taking a 1-point STR penalty (_ray of enfeeblement_) til R6T24!!!
*  _Umbral weapon_ on war razor til R10T22.
* Fear Effect #1 (Frightful Aura). Saved = Flair, Nadya. Failed = Dorn, Jens, Maeni. Waiting on = Corbin, Maeni, Brother Jaume. Wren not yet in range.
* SAN Checks. Saved = Dorn, Brother Jaume, Flair. Failed = Nadya.
* Lullaby (til R11T22): Brother Jaume, Flair, Maeni (-5 Perception checks, -4 vs. sleep).
Corbin: 21. Crossbow loaded (acid). _Magic fang_ on bite til R2T15. _Vigor_ til R25T14. ASLEEP til R72T22!!!
*  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!!
*  He has FAILED the SAN check, but this won't apply til he sees Tatterman.
Winter: 20.5.

Jens: 20. _Vigor_ til R17T14.  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  PANICKED til R17T22!!!
*  1 Burn  (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated),  & WIS-based  skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Flair: 19. _Milo's lucky break_ will be used if he is attacked. Martial flexibility (Belier's Bite) til R4T17. _Vigor_ til R15T14. Concentrating on _war totem_.
Dorn: 18. _Vigor_ til R17T14.  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  SMITE vs. Tatterman: +5 attack, +2 damage, +5 deflection to AC, overcome DR (on sheet).

Maeni: 17. _Vigor_ til R15T14. SHAKEN as long as she is within 60' of the Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!!
* ASLEEP til R72T22!!!
*  She saved SAN check, but effects will not occur until she sees the Tatterman.
 Brother Jaume: 10. _Air bubble_ til R9T16. Quarterstaff not in hand. TD!!!
Wren: 1.

*ELSEWHERE*
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).

*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day. Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T19:* Flair abandoned his totem as he shuffled around his allies in the mist;  the totem helped them fight better, but those that had fallen victim to  the sleep weren't really in fighting shape at the moment; he'd set the  totem back up once his allies were.  He moves up a little and sees Maeni, and with the time remaining he is able to awaken Maeni and set the _war totem_ back up.

*R3T18:* Dorn swings at Tatterman with abandon. His first swing is wild, but the second grazes the Tatterman in the left shoulder again for *11*.

*R3T17:* Maeni, you were just awoken (slapped awake, actually). You are on  the ground, surrounded by mists. Your claws are no no longer  manifested. You are still fearful of the Tatterman, to be sure. What do you do?

Brother Jaume on deck, Nadya in the hole ...

 *Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 24. _Vigor_ til R12T14. _Shield_ til R21T24. Can't breathe again til R6T24.
* Lesser Madness [Delirium]: -2 penalty on INT-/WIS-based checks, and cannot take 10 or 20 on ANY check.
Tatterman: 22. Suffer -1 penalty on most rolls (Grace). Taking a 1-point STR penalty (_ray of enfeeblement_) til R6T24!!!
*  _Umbral weapon_ on war razor til R10T22.
* Fear Effect #1 (Frightful Aura). Saved = Flair, Nadya. Failed = Dorn, Jens, Maeni. Waiting on = Corbin, Maeni, Brother Jaume. Wren not yet in range.
* SAN Checks. Saved = Dorn, Brother Jaume, Flair. Failed = Nadya.
* Lullaby (til R11T22): Brother Jaume, Flair, Maeni (-5 Perception checks, -4 vs. sleep).
Corbin: 21. Crossbow loaded (acid). _Magic fang_ on bite til R2T15. _Vigor_ til R25T14. ASLEEP til R72T22!!!
*  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!!
*  He has FAILED the SAN check, but this won't apply til he sees Tatterman.
Winter: 20.5.

Jens: 20. _Vigor_ til R17T14.  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  PANICKED til R17T22!!!
*  1 Burn  (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated),  & WIS-based  skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Flair: 19. _Milo's lucky break_ will be used if he is attacked. Martial flexibility (Belier's Bite) til R4T17. _Vigor_ til R15T14. Concentrating on _war totem_.
Dorn: 18. _Vigor_ til R17T14.  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  SMITE vs. Tatterman: +5 attack, +2 damage, +5 deflection to AC, overcome DR (on sheet).

Maeni: 17. _Vigor_ til R15T14. SHAKEN as long as she is within 60' of the Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!! PRONE!!!
*  She saved SAN check, but effects will not occur until she sees the Tatterman.
 Brother Jaume: 10. _Air bubble_ til R9T16. Quarterstaff not in hand. TD!!!
Wren: 1.

*ELSEWHERE*
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).

*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day. Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T17:* Maeni gets onto her feet, steps over to Corbin, and wakens Corbin.  

Corbin, you are now awake, prone, and your crossbow is on the ground beside you. Maeni is standing over you, but you can also see Dorn's back through the haze (and Nadya above him).

*R3T10:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Nadya on deck, The Tatterman in the hole ...

 *Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 24. _Vigor_ til R12T14. _Shield_ til R21T24. Can't breathe again til R6T24.
* Lesser Madness [Delirium]: -2 penalty on INT-/WIS-based checks, and cannot take 10 or 20 on ANY check.
Tatterman: 22. Suffer -1 penalty on most rolls (Grace). Taking a 1-point STR penalty (_ray of enfeeblement_) til R6T24!!!
*  _Umbral weapon_ on war razor til R10T22.
* Fear Effect #1 (Frightful Aura). Saved = Flair, Nadya. Failed = Dorn, Jens, Maeni. Waiting on = Corbin, Maeni, Brother Jaume. Wren not yet in range.
* SAN Checks. Saved = Dorn, Brother Jaume, Flair. Failed = Nadya.
* Lullaby (til R11T22): Brother Jaume, Flair, Maeni (-5 Perception checks, -4 vs. sleep).
Corbin: 21. Crossbow loaded (acid). _Magic fang_ on bite til R2T15. _Vigor_ til R25T14. PRONE, crossbow on ground by his side.
*  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!!
*  He has FAILED the SAN check, but this won't apply til he sees Tatterman.
Winter: 20.5.

Jens: 20. _Vigor_ til R17T14.  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  PANICKED til R17T22!!!
*  1 Burn  (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated),  & WIS-based  skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Flair: 19. _Milo's lucky break_ will be used if he is attacked. Martial flexibility (Belier's Bite) til R4T17. _Vigor_ til R15T14. Concentrating on _war totem_.
Dorn: 18. _Vigor_ til R17T14.  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  SMITE vs. Tatterman: +5 attack, +2 damage, +5 deflection to AC, overcome DR (on sheet).

Maeni: 17. _Vigor_ til R15T14. SHAKEN as long as she is within 60' of the Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!! 
*  She saved SAN check, but effects will not occur until she sees the Tatterman.
 Brother Jaume: 10. _Air bubble_ til R9T16. Quarterstaff not in hand. TD!!!
Wren: 1.

*ELSEWHERE*
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).

*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day. Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T10:* Brother Jaume moves five feet diagonal to stand next to Flair. He calls  upon his deity to provide his holy favor to his humble servant in his  hour of need so that he might protect his flock. *Flair, are you in need of assistance?* 

Erastil hears his servant's plea ... not only in enveloping his right fist with his a small mote of his god's wrath .... but also in allowing the cleric to keep that blessing for himself for another weapon .... or another friend in need.

*R3T1:* "I hope you don't mind," says a voice in the dark, rubble-filled room, startling Jens even more. "I snuck in here with you when you came in. Your friends need you." There is a sound of spellcasting, and something reaches through the thin layer of rubble and touches Jens on the shoulder. The door opens.  "Now get out there. Whatever you can do to get the old man to keep fighting. He's the key. Aid him, and get the others to do the same."

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T24:* Nadya concentrates on a spell and shoots a coruscating ray at the Tatterman, but misses.  *Spoiler: Nadya >>> Collective*
Show

*"I'm sorry, Dorn. All I have now is ray of frost."*

*R4T22:* The Tatterman's razor cuts across Dorn's upper right arm. It seems like he should have cut, but left no mark. Another attempt to cut the old man just ends up getting thrown to the side by a powerful deflection field.

*R4T21:* Corbin, when you awoke and foud your crossbow next to you, you also noted that your _magic fang_ also had gone. Fighting to the south, you are prone, weapon is on the ground. You are still shaken. What do you do?

Jens on deck, Flair in the hole ...

 *Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 24. _Vigor_ til R12T14. _Shield_ til R21T24. Can't breathe again til R6T24.
* Lesser Madness [Delirium]: -2 penalty on INT-/WIS-based checks, and cannot take 10 or 20 on ANY check.
Tatterman: 22. Suffer -1 penalty on most rolls (Grace). Taking a 1-point STR penalty (_ray of enfeeblement_) til R6T24!!!
*  _Umbral weapon_ on war razor til R10T22.
* Fear Effect #1 (Frightful Aura). Saved = Flair, Nadya. Failed = Dorn, Jens, Maeni. Waiting on = Corbin, Maeni, Brother Jaume. Wren not yet in range.
* SAN Checks. Saved = Dorn, Brother Jaume, Flair. Failed = Nadya.
* Lullaby (til R11T22): Brother Jaume, Flair, Maeni (-5 Perception checks, -4 vs. sleep).
Corbin: 21. Crossbow loaded (acid). _Vigor_ til R25T14. PRONE, crossbow on ground by his side.
*  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!!
*  He has FAILED the SAN check, but this won't apply til he sees Tatterman.
Winter: 20.5.

Jens: 20. _Vigor_ til R17T14.  All fear-based effects are suppressed on Jens for 10 minutes (_remove fear_).
* SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  PANICKED til R17T22!!!
*  1 Burn  (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated),  & WIS-based  skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Flair: 19. _Milo's lucky break_ will be used if he is attacked. Martial flexibility (Belier's Bite) til R4T17. _Vigor_ til R15T14. Concentrating on _war totem_.
Dorn: 18. _Vigor_ til R17T14.  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  SMITE vs. Tatterman: +5 attack, +2 damage, +5 deflection to AC, overcome DR (on sheet).

Maeni: 17. _Vigor_ til R15T14. SHAKEN as long as she is within 60' of the Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!! 
*  She saved SAN check, but effects will not occur until she sees the Tatterman.
 Brother Jaume: 10. _Air bubble_ til R9T16. Quarterstaff not in hand. TD!!!
Wren: 1.

*ELSEWHERE*
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).

*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day. Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T21:* Corbin grabs his crossbow and gets to his feet. 

*R4T19:* Jens, now that you seem to master your fear from an unknown benefactor (see above). What do you do? You are prone, and stepping out of the square you are in is difficult terrain.

Flair on deck, Dorn in the hole ...

 *Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 24. _Vigor_ til R12T14. _Shield_ til R21T24. Can't breathe again til R6T24.
* Lesser Madness [Delirium]: -2 penalty on INT-/WIS-based checks, and cannot take 10 or 20 on ANY check.
Tatterman: 22. Suffer -1 penalty on most rolls (Grace). Taking a 1-point STR penalty (_ray of enfeeblement_) til R6T24!!!
*  _Umbral weapon_ on war razor til R10T22.
* Fear Effect #1 (Frightful Aura). Saved = Flair, Nadya. Failed = Dorn, Jens, Maeni. Waiting on = Corbin, Maeni, Brother Jaume. Wren not yet in range.
* SAN Checks. Saved = Dorn, Brother Jaume, Flair. Failed = Nadya.
* Lullaby (til R11T22): Brother Jaume, Flair, Maeni (-5 Perception checks, -4 vs. sleep).
Corbin: 21. Crossbow loaded (acid). _Vigor_ til R25T14. 
*  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!!
*  He has FAILED the SAN check, but this won't apply til he sees Tatterman.
Winter: 20.5.

Jens: 20. _Vigor_ til R17T14.  All fear-based effects are suppressed on Jens for 10 minutes (_remove fear_).
* SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  PANICKED til R17T22!!!
*  1 Burn  (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated),  & WIS-based  skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Flair: 19. _Milo's lucky break_ will be used if he is attacked. Martial flexibility (Belier's Bite) til R4T17. _Vigor_ til R15T14. Concentrating on _war totem_.
Dorn: 18. _Vigor_ til R17T14.  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  SMITE vs. Tatterman: +5 attack, +2 damage, +5 deflection to AC, overcome DR (on sheet).

Maeni: 17. _Vigor_ til R15T14. SHAKEN as long as she is within 60' of the Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!! 
*  She saved SAN check, but effects will not occur until she sees the Tatterman.
 Brother Jaume: 10. _Air bubble_ til R9T16. Quarterstaff not in hand. TD!!!
Wren: 1.

*ELSEWHERE*
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).

*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day. Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T20:* Wondering if that really happened or if the recent bout of supernatural  terror was causing his grasp on reality to slip, Jens rises unsteadily  to his feet and moves back into the hallway to see what is going on back  where his allies were fighting. He isn't in the mist yet, but he does see Corbin just inside some yellow fog. 

*R4T19:* Flair, what do you do?

Dorn on deck, Maeni in the hole ...

 *Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 24. _Vigor_ til R12T14. _Shield_ til R21T24. Can't breathe again til R6T24.
* Lesser Madness [Delirium]: -2 penalty on INT-/WIS-based checks, and cannot take 10 or 20 on ANY check.
Tatterman: 22. Suffer -1 penalty on most rolls (Grace). Taking a 1-point STR penalty (_ray of enfeeblement_) til R6T24!!!
*  _Umbral weapon_ on war razor til R10T22.
* Fear Effect #1 (Frightful Aura). Saved = Flair, Nadya. Failed = Dorn, Jens, Maeni. Waiting on = Corbin, Maeni, Brother Jaume. Wren not yet in range.
* SAN Checks. Saved = Dorn, Brother Jaume, Flair. Failed = Nadya.
* Lullaby (til R11T22): Brother Jaume, Flair, Maeni (-5 Perception checks, -4 vs. sleep).
Corbin: 21. Crossbow loaded (acid). _Vigor_ til R25T14. 
*  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!!
*  He has FAILED the SAN check, but this won't apply til he sees Tatterman.
Winter: 20.5.

Jens: 20. _Vigor_ til R17T14.  All fear-based effects are suppressed on Jens for 10 minutes (_remove fear_).
* SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  PANICKED til R17T22!!!
*  1 Burn  (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated),  & WIS-based  skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Flair: 19. _Milo's lucky break_ will be used if he is attacked. Martial flexibility (Belier's Bite) til R4T17. _Vigor_ til R15T14. Concentrating on _war totem_.
Dorn: 18. _Vigor_ til R17T14.  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  SMITE vs. Tatterman: +5 attack, +2 damage, +5 deflection to AC, overcome DR (on sheet).

Maeni: 17. _Vigor_ til R15T14. SHAKEN as long as she is within 60' of the Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!! 
*  She saved SAN check, but effects will not occur until she sees the Tatterman.
 Brother Jaume: 10. _Air bubble_ til R9T16. Quarterstaff not in hand. TD!!!
Wren: 1.

*ELSEWHERE*
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).

*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day. Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T19:* Near as he could tell, everyone had been roused from their sleeping  spell. With that danger dealt with, he shuffled a little way further  into the mist. He has a shot at the Tatterman, but just as he takes a shot, the Tatterman lashes at him. Flair feels that some weak magic attempt to protect him, but it is no match for the insane speed of the Tatterman, who slashes Flair in the larger of the two calf muscles. Not enough to do real damage, but removing *5 THP*. The sudden jolt is enough to throw Flair's attempt well wide, but at least he keeps concentration on his totem.

*R4T18:* Dorn again calls on Torag to favor His servant. The first attack is a solid miss, but the second attack is foiled by the fog. 

*R4T17:* Flair, you sense that the battle insight that you had to make a man bleed terribly from your unarmed strikes is no longer with you.

Maeni, what do you do? Just outside the fog (for you are at the edge), you see Jens returning.

Brother Jaume on deck ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 24. _Vigor_ til R12T14. _Shield_ til R21T24. Can't breathe again til R6T24.
* Lesser Madness [Delirium]: -2 penalty on INT-/WIS-based checks, and cannot take 10 or 20 on ANY check.
Tatterman: 22. Suffer -1 penalty on most rolls (Grace). Taking a 1-point STR penalty (_ray of enfeeblement_) til R6T24!!!
*  _Umbral weapon_ on war razor til R10T22.
* Fear Effect #1 (Frightful Aura). Saved = Flair, Nadya. Failed = Dorn, Jens, Maeni. Waiting on = Corbin, Maeni, Brother Jaume. Wren not yet in range.
* SAN Checks. Saved = Dorn, Brother Jaume, Flair. Failed = Nadya.
* Lullaby (til R11T22): Brother Jaume, Flair, Maeni (-5 Perception checks, -4 vs. sleep).
Corbin: 21. Crossbow loaded (acid). _Vigor_ til R25T14. 
*  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!!
*  He has FAILED the SAN check, but this won't apply til he sees Tatterman.
Winter: 20.5.

Jens: 20. _Vigor_ til R17T14.  All fear-based effects are suppressed on Jens for 10 minutes (_remove fear_).
* SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  PANICKED til R17T22!!!
*  1 Burn  (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated),  & WIS-based  skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Flair: 19. _Milo's lucky break_ Cannot be used until R9T19. M_Vigor_ til R15T14. Concentrating on _war totem_.
Dorn: 18. _Vigor_ til R17T14.  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  SMITE vs. Tatterman: +5 attack, +2 damage, +5 deflection to AC, overcome DR (on sheet).

Maeni: 17. _Vigor_ til R15T14. SHAKEN as long as she is within 60' of the Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!! 
*  She saved SAN check, but effects will not occur until she sees the Tatterman.
 Brother Jaume: 10. _Air bubble_ til R9T16. Quarterstaff not in hand. TD!!!
Wren: 1.

*ELSEWHERE*
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).

*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day. Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T17:* As her previous attempt was foiled, Maeni retries to call friends. 

*R4T10:* Brother Jaume once again summons the power of his deity asking Erastil to  grant  their group his blessing. He then moves forward until he is again  adjacent to the Tatterman.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T24:* Nadya hovers, glowering at the Tatterman. There is nothing apparent that seems happens.

*R5T22:* The Tatterman seems to heal some (*5*) before he concentrates and casts a spell before disappearing from sight. Nobody seems to be able to ID the spell he used to do that.

*R5T21:* Corbin, what do you do?

Jens on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R34T10 (+1 attack rolls & saves vs. fear).
*** _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 24. _Vigor_ til R12T14. _Shield_ til R21T24. Can't breathe again til R6T24.
* Lesser Madness [Delirium]: -2 penalty on INT-/WIS-based checks, and cannot take 10 or 20 on ANY check.
Tatterman: 22. Current position - 5' in the air, 1 square east of the lower part of the sleeping pallet.
*  Suffer -1 penalty on most rolls (Grace). Taking a 1-point STR penalty (_ray of enfeeblement_) til R6T24!!!
*  _Umbral weapon_ on war razor til R10T22.
* Fear Effect #1 (Frightful Aura). Saved = Flair, Nadya. Failed = Dorn, Jens, Maeni. Waiting on = Corbin, Maeni, Brother Jaume. Wren not yet in range.
* SAN Checks. Saved = Dorn, Brother Jaume, Flair. Failed = Nadya.
* Lullaby (til R11T22): Brother Jaume, Flair, Maeni (-5 Perception checks, -4 vs. sleep).
Corbin: 21. Crossbow loaded (acid). _Vigor_ til R25T14. 
*  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!!
*  He has FAILED the SAN check, but this won't apply til he sees Tatterman.
Winter: 20.5.

Jens: 20. _Vigor_ til R17T14.  All fear-based effects are suppressed on Jens for 10 minutes (_remove fear_).
* SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  PANICKED til R17T22!!! (Currently suppressed).
*  1 Burn  (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated),  & WIS-based  skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Flair: 19. _Milo's lucky break_ Cannot be used until R9T19. M_Vigor_ til R15T14. Concentrating on _war totem_.
Dorn: 18. _Vigor_ til R17T14.  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  SMITE vs. Tatterman: +5 attack, +2 damage, +5 deflection to AC, overcome DR (on sheet).

Maeni: 17. Casting _summon monster I_!_
* Vigor_ til R15T14. SHAKEN as long as she is within 60' of the Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!! 
*  She saved SAN check, but effects will not occur until she sees the Tatterman.
 Brother Jaume: 10. _Air bubble_ til R9T16. Quarterstaff not in hand. TD!!!
Wren: 1.

*ELSEWHERE*
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).

*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day. Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T21:* Corbin shakes his head vigorously and hauls himself forward towards the  fight... He hasn't seen anyone else run, so he wont either.  He only gets 5' south before he gets to a thick rubble pile in the corner of the room barring any further movement south (or even southwest).  

*R5T20:* Jens, what do you do? As far as you know, there is combat to the west and south.

Flair on deck, Dorn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R34T10 (+1 attack rolls & saves vs. fear).
*** _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 24. _Vigor_ til R12T14. _Shield_ til R21T24. Can't breathe again til R6T24.
* Lesser Madness [Delirium]: -2 penalty on INT-/WIS-based checks, and cannot take 10 or 20 on ANY check.
Tatterman: 22. Current position - 5' in the air, 1 square east of the lower part of the sleeping pallet.
*  Suffer -1 penalty on most rolls (Grace). Taking a 1-point STR penalty (_ray of enfeeblement_) til R6T24!!!
*  _Umbral weapon_ on war razor til R10T22.
* Fear Effect #1 (Frightful Aura). Saved = Flair, Nadya. Failed = Dorn, Jens, Maeni. Waiting on = Corbin, Maeni, Brother Jaume. Wren not yet in range.
* SAN Checks. Saved = Dorn, Brother Jaume, Flair. Failed = Nadya.
* Lullaby (til R11T22): Brother Jaume, Flair, Maeni (-5 Perception checks, -4 vs. sleep).
Corbin: 21. Crossbow loaded (acid). _Vigor_ til R25T14. STEALTH!
*  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!!
*  He has FAILED the SAN check, but this won't apply til he sees Tatterman.
Winter: 20.5.

Jens: 20. _Vigor_ til R17T14.  All fear-based effects are suppressed on Jens for 10 minutes (_remove fear_).
* SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  PANICKED til R17T22!!! (Currently suppressed).
*  1 Burn  (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated),  & WIS-based  skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Flair: 19. _Milo's lucky break_ Cannot be used until R9T19. M_Vigor_ til R15T14. Concentrating on _war totem_.
Dorn: 18. _Vigor_ til R17T14.  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  SMITE vs. Tatterman: +5 attack, +2 damage, +5 deflection to AC, overcome DR (on sheet).

Maeni: 17. Casting _summon monster I_!_
* Vigor_ til R15T14. SHAKEN as long as she is within 60' of the Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!! 
*  She saved SAN check, but effects will not occur until she sees the Tatterman.
 Brother Jaume: 10. _Air bubble_ til R9T16. Quarterstaff not in hand. TD!!!
Wren: 1.

*ELSEWHERE*
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).

*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day. Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T20:* Not seeing any combat immediately, Jens will move up next to Meani, and ask through the collective:*Spoiler: Jens >>> Collective*
Show

_"I am back. My apologies I... am not entirely sure  what happened, but if anyone needs assistance I still have a bit of  power left."_
 
*R5T19:* Flair chided himself for trying to use the tether again. He was about to  try and knock the Tatterman off guard to help Dorn when it disappeared  from sight. He had been too busy wracking his brain on how it could have  healed the way he did to look for telltale traces of spellwork. Rather  than continue to attack blindly, he brought his arms up in a defensive  gesture until he could establish where it went.

*R5T18:* Dorn says aloud, so Brother Jaume is not left out.  *"Everybody east of where I'm going; Brother Jaume next to me with detect magic looking west."* He then moves out of the west and into some rubble at the end of the corridor (for those that can see that). His hammer is up and ready to slam down if the Tatterman comes his way.

*R5T17:* Maeni, you successfully cast _summon monster I_! What do you summon, where do you put it, and what do you tell it to do? Then, what do you do for your own action? Do you take Dorn's advice/ request/ order and go east of his position?

Brother Jaume on deck, Nadya in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R34T10 (+1 attack rolls & saves vs. fear).
*** _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 24. _Vigor_ til R12T14. _Shield_ til R21T24. Can't breathe again til R6T24.
* Lesser Madness [Delirium]: -2 penalty on INT-/WIS-based checks, and cannot take 10 or 20 on ANY check.
Tatterman: 22. Current position - 5' in the air, 1 square east of the lower part of the sleeping pallet.
*  Suffer -1 penalty on most rolls (Grace). Taking a 1-point STR penalty (_ray of enfeeblement_) til R6T24!!!
*  _Umbral weapon_ on war razor til R10T22.
* Fear Effect #1 (Frightful Aura). Saved = Flair, Nadya. Failed = Dorn, Jens, Maeni. Waiting on = Corbin, Maeni, Brother Jaume. Wren not yet in range.
* SAN Checks. Saved = Dorn, Brother Jaume, Flair. Failed = Nadya.
* Lullaby (til R11T22): Brother Jaume, Flair, Maeni (-5 Perception checks, -4 vs. sleep).
Corbin: 21. Crossbow loaded (acid). _Vigor_ til R25T14. STEALTH!
*  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!!
*  He has FAILED the SAN check, but this won't apply til he sees Tatterman.
Winter: 20.5.

Jens: 20. _Vigor_ til R17T14.  All fear-based effects are suppressed on Jens for 10 minutes (_remove fear_).
* SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  PANICKED til R17T22!!! (Currently suppressed).
*  1 Burn  (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated),  & WIS-based  skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Flair: 19. _Milo's lucky break_ Cannot be used until R9T19. _Vigor_ til R15T14. Concentrating on _war totem_. TD!!!
Dorn: 18. _Vigor_ til R17T14. READIED to attack the Tatterman. 
*  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  SMITE vs. Tatterman: +5 attack, +2 damage, +5 deflection to AC, overcome DR (on sheet).

Maeni: 17. Casting _summon monster I_!_
* Vigor_ til R15T14. SHAKEN as long as she is within 60' of the Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!! 
*  She saved SAN check, but effects will not occur until she sees the Tatterman.
 Brother Jaume: 10. _Air bubble_ til R9T16. Quarterstaff not in hand. TD!!!
Wren: 1.

*ELSEWHERE*
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).

*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day. Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T17:* As a golden hound appears near Brother Jaume, Maeni simply says to it, hoping the Tatterman would qualify, *"Seek the odd smell!"*

The golden hound does so, and then barks furiously at Flair. At the same time, Maeni tries to get a better look at the place where it stood. She stands under Nadya, and doesn't see anything in Ulver's square other than Ulver's mutilated corpse.

*R5T10:* The solidly built monk moves next to Dorn as asked and Prays for aid seeking to detect magic in the area. He senses magic in the area.

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...

R6T24:* Nadya clears the area to a point in the air behind the monk.

*R6T21:* Corbin, right now you are trying to use the mist as cover for stealth. You have an acid bolt loaded. You are scared. What do you do?

Jens on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R34T10 (+1 attack rolls & saves vs. fear).
*** _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 24. _Vigor_ til R12T14. _Shield_ til R21T24. 
* Lesser Madness [Delirium]: -2 penalty on INT-/WIS-based checks, and cannot take 10 or 20 on ANY check.
Tatterman: 22. Current position - 5' in the air, directly above Dorn.
*  Suffer -1 penalty on most rolls (Grace). Taking a 1-point STR penalty (_ray of enfeeblement_) til R6T24!!!
*  _Umbral weapon_ on war razor til R10T22.
* Fear Effect #1 (Frightful Aura). Saved = Flair, Nadya. Failed = Dorn, Jens, Maeni. Waiting on = Corbin, Maeni, Brother Jaume. Wren not yet in range.
* SAN Checks. Saved = Dorn, Brother Jaume, Flair. Failed = Nadya.
* Lullaby (til R11T22): Brother Jaume, Flair, Maeni (-5 Perception checks, -4 vs. sleep).
Corbin: 21. Crossbow loaded (acid). _Vigor_ til R25T14. STEALTH!
*  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!!
*  He has FAILED the SAN check, but this won't apply til he sees Tatterman.
Jens: 20. _Vigor_ til R17T14.  All fear-based effects are suppressed on Jens for 10 minutes (_remove fear_).
* SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  PANICKED til R17T22!!! (Currently suppressed).
*  1 Burn  (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated),  & WIS-based  skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Flair: 19. _Milo's lucky break_ Cannot be used until R9T19. _Vigor_ til R15T14. Concentrating on _war totem_. TD!!!
Dorn: 18. _Vigor_ til R17T14. READIED to attack the Tatterman. 
*  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  SMITE vs. Tatterman: +5 attack, +2 damage, +5 deflection to AC, overcome DR (on sheet).
Celestial Dog: 17.1. Will disappear R8T17!!!
Maeni: 17. _
* Vigor_ til R15T14. SHAKEN as long as she is within 60' of the Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!! 
*  She saved SAN check, but effects will not occur until she sees the Tatterman.
 Brother Jaume: 10. _Air bubble_ til R9T16. Quarterstaff not in hand. _Detect magic_, looking at SW cone (round 1 complete).
Wren: 1.

*ELSEWHERE*
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).

*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day. Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T21:* Corbin hunkers down, unsure of what to do. His hands rhythmically tense  and untense on the crossbow, as he warily looks in the direction of the barking.

*R6T20:* Jens, what do you do?

Flair on deck, Dorn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R34T10 (+1 attack rolls & saves vs. fear).
*** _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 24. _Vigor_ til R12T14. _Shield_ til R21T24. 
* Lesser Madness [Delirium]: -2 penalty on INT-/WIS-based checks, and cannot take 10 or 20 on ANY check.
Tatterman: 22. Current position - 5' in the air, directly above Dorn.
*  Suffer -1 penalty on most rolls (Grace). Taking a 1-point STR penalty (_ray of enfeeblement_) til R6T24!!!
*  _Umbral weapon_ on war razor til R10T22.
* Fear Effect #1 (Frightful Aura). Saved = Flair, Nadya. Failed = Dorn, Jens, Maeni. Waiting on = Corbin, Maeni, Brother Jaume. Wren not yet in range.
* SAN Checks. Saved = Dorn, Brother Jaume, Flair. Failed = Nadya.
* Lullaby (til R11T22): Brother Jaume, Flair, Maeni (-5 Perception checks, -4 vs. sleep).
Corbin: 21. Crossbow loaded (acid). _Vigor_ til R25T14. STEALTH! Hold action until someone tells him to get up and move, or the sounds of combat start up again.
*  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!!
*  He has FAILED the SAN check, but this won't apply til he sees Tatterman.
Jens: 20. _Vigor_ til R17T14.  All fear-based effects are suppressed on Jens for 10 minutes (_remove fear_).
* SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  PANICKED til R17T22!!! (Currently suppressed).
*  1 Burn  (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated),  & WIS-based  skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Flair: 19. _Milo's lucky break_ Cannot be used until R9T19. _Vigor_ til R15T14. Concentrating on _war totem_. TD!!!
Dorn: 18. _Vigor_ til R17T14. READIED to attack the Tatterman. 
*  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  SMITE vs. Tatterman: +5 attack, +2 damage, +5 deflection to AC, overcome DR (on sheet).
Celestial Dog: 17.1. Will disappear R8T17!!!
Maeni: 17. _
* Vigor_ til R15T14. SHAKEN as long as she is within 60' of the Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!! 
*  She saved SAN check, but effects will not occur until she sees the Tatterman.
 Brother Jaume: 10. _Air bubble_ til R9T16. Quarterstaff not in hand. _Detect magic_, looking at SW cone (round 1 complete).
Wren: 1.

*ELSEWHERE*
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).

*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day. Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T20:* Following Dorn's instructions, Jens moves to be about 10 ft to the east  of the old man, and then prepares himself to do something he really  doesn't wish to do. Jens prepares to force the Tatterman into the  collective once he is visible. 

*R6T19:* Flair looks at the dog irritably. *"לא, לא אני, הדופלגנגר! כלב רע!"* he said in Celestial, before slipping back to Common. *"Everyone stay sharp. It could strike from any angle. Dorn, any clue where it is?"*

Dorn gives a quick shake of his head, with a side nod to Brother Jaume.*Spoiler: Dorn >>> Collective*
Show

_"No, but he's on it."_

*R6T17.1:* The golden pup continues to look to Maeni for approval, barking at Flair.

*R6T17:* Maeni, what do you do?

Brother Jaume on deck, Nadya in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R34T10 (+1 attack rolls & saves vs. fear).
*** _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 24. _Vigor_ til R12T14. _Shield_ til R21T24. 
* Lesser Madness [Delirium]: -2 penalty on INT-/WIS-based checks, and cannot take 10 or 20 on ANY check.
Tatterman: 22. Current position - 5' in the air, directly above Dorn.
*  Suffer -1 penalty on most rolls (Grace). 
*  _Umbral weapon_ on war razor til R10T22.
* Fear Effect #1 (Frightful Aura). Saved = Flair, Nadya. Failed = Dorn, Jens, Maeni. Waiting on = Corbin, Maeni, Brother Jaume. Wren not yet in range.
* SAN Checks. Saved = Dorn, Brother Jaume, Flair. Failed = Nadya.
* Lullaby (til R11T22): Brother Jaume, Flair, Maeni (-5 Perception checks, -4 vs. sleep).

Corbin: 21. Crossbow loaded (acid). _Vigor_ til R25T14. STEALTH! Hold action until someone tells him to get up and move, or the sounds of combat start up again.
*  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!!
*  He has FAILED the SAN check, but this won't apply til he sees Tatterman.
Jens: 20. _Vigor_ til R17T14.  All fear-based effects are suppressed on Jens for 10 minutes (_remove fear_). READIED to add Tatterman to collective once seen.
* SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  PANICKED til R17T22!!! (Currently suppressed).
*  1 Burn  (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated),  & WIS-based  skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Flair: 19. _Milo's lucky break_ Cannot be used until R9T19. _Vigor_ til R15T14. Concentrating on _war totem_. TD!!!
Dorn: 18. _Vigor_ til R17T14. READIED to attack the Tatterman! 
*  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  SMITE vs. Tatterman: +5 attack, +2 damage, +5 deflection to AC, overcome DR (on sheet).
Celestial Dog: 17.1. Will disappear R8T17!!!
Maeni: 17. _
* Vigor_ til R15T14. SHAKEN as long as she is within 60' of the Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!! 
*  She saved SAN check, but effects will not occur until she sees the Tatterman.
 Brother Jaume: 10. _Air bubble_ til R9T16. Quarterstaff not in hand. _Detect magic_, looking at SW cone (round 1 complete).
Wren: 1.

*ELSEWHERE*
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).

*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day. Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T17:* Pointing where her allies seems to be under attack, Maeni says to the pup, *"Other odd smell that way?"* 

*R6T10:* Brother Jaume continues to concentrate on clarifying the location and type of magic he senses.*Spoiler: Brother Jaume*
Show

You register 10 magical auras, none above faint in strength.

*End Round 6, Begin Round 7 ...

R7T24-21.5:* Nadya delays, and then a split-second later, says, *"Hey! I just heard something go past me. I think he just flew past me!"*

*R7T20:* Jens, a half-second after Nadya says, this ....*Spoiler: Jens*
Show

your incredible senses feel the air disturbed right above you. But you don't think you've been passed, so much as something quickly moved into position above you that you cannot see.
 What do you do?

Nadya & Corbin delaying, Flair on deck, Dorn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R34T10 (+1 attack rolls & saves vs. fear).
*** _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 24. _Vigor_ til R12T14. _Shield_ til R21T24. DELAYING!!!
* Lesser Madness [Delirium]: -2 penalty on INT-/WIS-based checks, and cannot take 10 or 20 on ANY check.
Tatterman: 22. Current position - 5' in the air, directly above Dorn.
*  Suffer -1 penalty on most rolls (Grace). 
*  _Umbral weapon_ on war razor til R10T22.
* Fear Effect #1 (Frightful Aura). Saved = Flair, Nadya. Failed = Dorn, Jens, Maeni. Waiting on = Corbin, Maeni, Brother Jaume. Wren not yet in range.
* SAN Checks. Saved = Dorn, Brother Jaume, Flair. Failed = Nadya.
* Lullaby (til R11T22): Brother Jaume, Flair, Maeni (-5 Perception checks, -4 vs. sleep).

Corbin: 21. Crossbow loaded (acid). _Vigor_ til R25T14. STEALTH! Hold action until someone tells him to get up and move, or the sounds of combat start up again.
*  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!!
*  He has FAILED the SAN check, but this won't apply til he sees Tatterman.
Jens: 20. _Vigor_ til R17T14.  All fear-based effects are suppressed on Jens for 10 minutes (_remove fear_). READIED to add Tatterman to collective once seen.
* SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  PANICKED til R17T22!!! (Currently suppressed).
*  1 Burn  (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated),  & WIS-based  skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Flair: 19. _Milo's lucky break_ Cannot be used until R9T19. _Vigor_ til R15T14. Concentrating on _war totem_. TD!!!
Dorn: 18. _Vigor_ til R17T14. READIED to attack the Tatterman! 
*  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  SMITE vs. Tatterman: +5 attack, +2 damage, +5 deflection to AC, overcome DR (on sheet).
Celestial Dog: 17.1. Will disappear R8T17!!!
Maeni: 17. _
* Vigor_ til R15T14. SHAKEN as long as she is within 60' of the Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!! 
*  She saved SAN check, but effects will not occur until she sees the Tatterman.
 Brother Jaume: 10. _Air bubble_ til R9T16. Quarterstaff not in hand. _Detect magic_, looking at SW cone (round 1 complete).
Wren: 1.

*ELSEWHERE*
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).

*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day. Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T20:* Hearing Nadya, Jens looks up, he sees naught, but can almost feel the  bloodthirst hanging over his head. With certainty, Jens calls out, *"He is above me!"*  and quickly works to gather power to himself. The usual loud display  occurs and Jens focuses it before lashing out at the air above his head  and stepping away from the unseen threat, hitting nothing.

*R7T19:* Flair stepped closer and fired his tether above Jens. If Jens was right and he was lucky, he might be able to get a hold of it. Flair, as usual, is not lucky.

*R7T18:* Dorn has some difficulty squeezing around the rubble but gets to a spot where he can than swing at where the Tatterman is believed to be.  Torag guides his hammer true as he strikes for *16*! A hideous screech of pain is heard.

*R7T17.1:* The golden dog perks up its head sideways and goes tearing to the east, barking. It gets past Jens and Dorn and barks at the incorporate air.

*R7T17:* Maeni, what do you do?

Brother Jaume on deck, Nadya in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R34T10 (+1 attack rolls & saves vs. fear).
*** _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 24. _Vigor_ til R12T14. _Shield_ til R21T24. DELAYING!!!
* Lesser Madness [Delirium]: -2 penalty on INT-/WIS-based checks, and cannot take 10 or 20 on ANY check.
Tatterman: 22. Current position - 5' in the air, directly above Dorn.
*  Suffer -1 penalty on most rolls (Grace). 
*  _Umbral weapon_ on war razor til R10T22.
* Fear Effect #1 (Frightful Aura). Saved = Flair, Nadya. Failed = Dorn, Jens, Maeni. Waiting on = Corbin, Maeni, Brother Jaume. Wren not yet in range.
* SAN Checks. Saved = Dorn, Brother Jaume, Flair. Failed = Nadya.
* Lullaby (til R11T22): Brother Jaume, Flair, Maeni (-5 Perception checks, -4 vs. sleep).

Corbin: 21. Crossbow loaded (acid). _Vigor_ til R25T14. STEALTH! Hold action until someone tells him to get up and move, or the sounds of combat start up again.
*  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!!
*  He has FAILED the SAN check, but this won't apply til he sees Tatterman.
Jens: 20. _Vigor_ til R17T14.  All fear-based effects are suppressed on Jens for 10 minutes (_remove fear_). 
* SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  PANICKED til R17T22!!! (Currently suppressed).
*  1 Burn  (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated),  & WIS-based  skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Flair: 19. _Milo's lucky break_ Cannot be used until R9T19. _Vigor_ til R15T14. Concentrating on _war totem_. TD!!!
Dorn: 18. _Vigor_ til R17T14. READIED to attack the Tatterman! 
*  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  SMITE vs. Tatterman: +5 attack, +2 damage, +5 deflection to AC, overcome DR (on sheet).
Celestial Dog: 17.1. Will disappear R8T17!!!
Maeni: 17. _
* Vigor_ til R15T14. SHAKEN as long as she is within 60' of the Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!! 
*  She saved SAN check, but effects will not occur until she sees the Tatterman.
 Brother Jaume: 10. _Air bubble_ til R9T16. Quarterstaff not in hand. _Detect magic_, looking at SW cone (round 1 complete).
Wren: 1.

*ELSEWHERE*
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).

*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day. Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T17:* *Spoiler: Maeni >>> Collective*
Show

_"The dog found it, and I'll spray water on it."_
Maeni moves to have a sightline to the suspected position. She only has a partial bead, but without needing to target the Tatterman directly, it doesn't matter. She casts a spell directly at the ceiling above where the Tatterman is supposedly floating. A tiny bead of water forms, threatening to balloon out, but instantly winks out of view, the magic unable to find itself in a suitable receptacle.*Spoiler: Maeni*
Show

_Create water_ requires a container from as small as desired to no more than ... at your current level, 18 gallons in volume. Wide open spaces doesn't work.

*R7T10:* Brother Jaume, what do you do, now that a "current" bead is on the Tatterman, which is in the wrong direction as you were looking (which was to the west)?

Nadya on deck, Tatterman in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R34T10 (+1 attack rolls & saves vs. fear).
*** _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 24. _Vigor_ til R12T14. _Shield_ til R21T24. DELAYING!!!
* Lesser Madness [Delirium]: -2 penalty on INT-/WIS-based checks, and cannot take 10 or 20 on ANY check.
Tatterman: 22. Current position - 5' in the air, directly above Dorn.
*  Suffer -1 penalty on most rolls (Grace). 
*  _Umbral weapon_ on war razor til R10T22.
* Fear Effect #1 (Frightful Aura). Saved = Flair, Nadya. Failed = Dorn, Jens, Maeni. Waiting on = Corbin, Maeni, Brother Jaume. Wren not yet in range.
* SAN Checks. Saved = Dorn, Brother Jaume, Flair. Failed = Nadya.
* Lullaby (til R11T22): Brother Jaume, Flair, Maeni (-5 Perception checks, -4 vs. sleep).

Corbin: 21. Crossbow loaded (acid). _Vigor_ til R25T14. STEALTH! Hold action until someone tells him to get up and move, or the sounds of combat start up again.
*  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!!
*  He has FAILED the SAN check, but this won't apply til he sees Tatterman.
Jens: 20. _Vigor_ til R17T14.  All fear-based effects are suppressed on Jens for 10 minutes (_remove fear_). 
* SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  PANICKED til R17T22!!! (Currently suppressed).
*  1 Burn  (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated),  & WIS-based  skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Flair: 19. _Milo's lucky break_ Cannot be used until R9T19. _Vigor_ til R15T14. Concentrating on _war totem_. TD!!!
Dorn: 18. _Vigor_ til R17T14. READIED to attack the Tatterman! 
*  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  SMITE vs. Tatterman: +5 attack, +2 damage, +5 deflection to AC, overcome DR (on sheet).
Celestial Dog: 17.1. Will disappear R8T17!!!
Maeni: 17. _
* Vigor_ til R15T14. SHAKEN as long as she is within 60' of the Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!! 
*  She saved SAN check, but effects will not occur until she sees the Tatterman.
 Brother Jaume: 10. _Air bubble_ til R9T16. Quarterstaff not in hand. _Detect magic_, looking at SW cone (round 1 complete).
Wren: 1.

*ELSEWHERE*
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).

*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day. Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T10:* Brother Jaume will move east down the hall carefully to take up position next to the golden pooch. 

*R7T1:* The sound of a man's voice is heard chanting somewhere down the hall, but nobody sees anything.*Spoiler: Brother Jaume, Dorn, Flair*
Show

_Detect evil_.

*End Round 7, Begin Round 8 ...

R8T24:* Nadya belches lightning at where the Tatterman is supposed to be, doing *1 electricity* to something 5' off the ground there.

*R8T22:* To a lesser creature so beleaguered by enemies, it would perhaps be unwise to reveal one's position and to escape while possible. But this creature is one of true hatred and malice, and even so inconsequential a strike as what Nadya gave it causes the Tatterman to lash out at her, ruining his invisibility as he slashes her right foot for *8*. Yet, he grimaces in anger as that wound barely shows at all (having all been absorbed by a still-active _vigor_).

This is the first time this battle that Maeni gets to actually see the Tatterman, and even that with some cover between them. The Tatterman is truly a uniquely horrifying, terrifying sight ... far more than anything else she has - in her current memory - ever faced before. Even though she keeps her mental strength from eroding at the sight of the creature, still there is not much more of this that Maeni can handle before she is likely to lose her grip on reality.

*R8T21:* Corbin, you hear the sounds of combat. What do you do?

Jens on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R34T10 (+1 attack rolls & saves vs. fear).
*** _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 24. _Vigor_ til R12T14. _Shield_ til R21T24. 
* Lesser Madness [Delirium]: -2 penalty on INT-/WIS-based checks, and cannot take 10 or 20 on ANY check.
Tatterman: 22. 
*  Suffer -1 penalty on most rolls (Grace). _Protection from Good_ (constant).
*  _Umbral weapon_ on war razor til R10T22. Studied Target = Nadya.
* Fear Effect #1 (Frightful Aura). Saved = Brother Jaume, Flair, Maeni, Nadya. Failed = Corbin, Dorn, Jens, Wren not yet in range.
* SAN Checks. Saved = Dorn, Brother Jaume, Flair, Maeni. Failed = [Corbin], Nadya.
* Lullaby (til R11T22): Brother Jaume, Flair, Maeni (-5 Perception checks, -4 vs. sleep).

Corbin: 21. Crossbow loaded (acid). _Vigor_ til R25T14. STEALTH! 
*  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!!
*  He has FAILED the SAN check, but this won't apply til he sees Tatterman.
Jens: 20. _Vigor_ til R17T14.  All fear-based effects are suppressed on Jens for 10 minutes (_remove fear_). 
* SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  PANICKED til R17T22!!! (Currently suppressed).
*  1 Burn  (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated),  & WIS-based  skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Flair: 19. _Milo's lucky break_ Cannot be used until R9T19. _Vigor_ til R15T14. Concentrating on _war totem_. TD!!!
Dorn: 18. _Vigor_ til R17T14. READIED to attack the Tatterman! 
*  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  SMITE vs. Tatterman: +5 attack, +2 damage, +5 deflection to AC, overcome DR (on sheet).
Celestial Dog: 17.1. Will disappear R8T17!!!
Maeni: 17. _
* Vigor_ til R15T14. SHAKEN as long as she is within 60' of the Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!! 
 Brother Jaume: 10. _Air bubble_ til R9T16. Quarterstaff not in hand. _Detect magic_, looking at SW cone (round 1 complete).
Wren: 1.

*ELSEWHERE*
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).

*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day. Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T21:* Corbin takes a deep breath and darts quietly from cover, turning towards  the sounds of combat to snap a shot off at the Tatterman. 
*Spoiler: Corbin*
Show

Your stealth was exceptional and you hit him in his eye, doing *8 +* 
*Spoiler: Corbin*
Show

*3 acid*, the specialized bolt doing its work. You are a steely-eyed professional. But even with an acid bolt in his eye, he levels his other eye on you, and you find him truly and spectacularly terrifying.
*Spoiler: ALCON, except Corbin*
Show

As soon as Corbin brought up his aim to look at the Tatterman, something snapped in his demeanor .... though being a tengu it is hard to get a bead on it. His shot misses, but because he almost relaxed too much as if he is looking at some far-away incident.

*R8T20:* *Spoiler: Jens >>> Collective*
Show

_"I think I shall step away from direct confrontation if someone else wishes to step up."_
Fulfilling his mental words with action, Jens steps away from the horror  that is the Tatterman. Taking a deep steadying breath, Jens then tries  to force the Tatterman into the collective. Jens is easily rebuffed against the alien mind.

*R8T19:* Flair advances towards the Tatterman. Not wanting to abandon his totem,  he was only able to get into position for now, but there's not much else  he can do to help. To the voice that spoke earlier, he responds in with,  *"A bit busy at the moment, but I'll be sure to pass that along,"* before tepeing the collective about its request.*Spoiler: Flair >>> Collective*
Show

_"You heard the thing; if you're able and not too busy directly assaulting the Tatterman, see if_ *detect evil* _shows something other than the obvious."_

*R8T18:* Dorn's hammer is almost magically lifted by angels to strike the Tatterman again for *14*, and then *15*, each swing debilitating in their own way, and hurting the evil creature true against the Toragdan saint's smite. He then bravely steps right underneath the horror.

*R8T17.1-.0:* The celestial dog disappears. Maeni, what do you do?

Brother Jaume on deck, Nadya in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R34T10 (+1 attack rolls & saves vs. fear).
*** _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 24. _Vigor_ til R12T14. _Shield_ til R21T24. 
* Lesser Madness [Delirium]: -2 penalty on INT-/WIS-based checks, and cannot take 10 or 20 on ANY check.
Tatterman: 22. No regen round 9.
*  Suffer -1 penalty on most rolls (Grace). _Protection from Good_ (constant).
*  _Umbral weapon_ on war razor til R10T22. Studied Target = Nadya.
* Fear Effect #1 (Frightful Aura). Saved = Brother Jaume, Flair, Maeni, Nadya. Failed = Corbin, Dorn, Jens, Wren not yet in range.
* Lullaby (til R11T22): Brother Jaume, Flair, Maeni (-5 Perception checks, -4 vs. sleep).

Corbin: 21. Crossbow unloaded. _Vigor_ til R25T14. CONFUSED til R14T21!!!
*  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!!
Jens: 20. _Vigor_ til R17T14.  All fear-based effects are suppressed on Jens for 10 minutes (_remove fear_). 
* SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  PANICKED til R17T22!!! (Currently suppressed).
*  1 Burn  (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated),  & WIS-based  skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Flair: 19. _Milo's lucky break_ Cannot be used until R9T19. _Vigor_ til R15T14. Concentrating on _war totem_. TD!!!
Dorn: 18. _Vigor_ til R17T14.  
*  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  SMITE vs. Tatterman: +5 attack, +2 damage, +5 deflection to AC, overcome DR (on sheet).
Maeni: 17. _
* Vigor_ til R15T14. SHAKEN as long as she is within 60' of the Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!! 
 Brother Jaume: 10. _Air bubble_ til R9T16. Quarterstaff not in hand. _Detect magic_, looking at SW cone (round 1 complete).
Wren: 1.

*ELSEWHERE*
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).

*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day. Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T17:* Still flush with Jens' power to protect her, Maeni decides to take a gamble and rushes to an opening, purposefully drawing an AOO. Sure enough, she is slashed along the belly for *6*, all of which seems absorbed by the _vigor_. She casts a very simple spell and touches Dorn.*Spoiler: Maeni >>> Collective (Dorn)*
Show

_"Here's a little boost to help your next attack!"_

*R8T10:* *May the power of Lawful retribution flow from my fist and send you back to whatever nightmare realm that spawned you, fiend!* shouts the enraged clonk as he punches at the floating horror in a flurry of powerful jabs that the Tatterman easily dodges. 

*End Round 8, Begin Round 9 ... 

R9T24:* Nadya hovers where she is and fires a _ray of frost_ at the Tatterman in the chest for *3 cold*.

*R9T22:* The Tatterman hovers over Brother Jaume now, but he seems badly battered. He takes a quick study of Dorn, the one who has hurt him so badly. He now begins to recognize the threat he is facing, and attacks the older man defensively. That choice is a failure, as his slash gets through the holy protection and even Dorn's studded leather, only to find that the man has leathery skin to stop the blade. Even a strange visual double of the Tatterman's war razor misses.

*R9T21:* Corbin, you are overcome with madness, and you stand and babble incoherently.

*R9T20:* Jens, what do you do?

Flair on deck, Dorn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R34T10 (+1 attack rolls & saves vs. fear).
*** _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 24. _Vigor_ til R12T14. _Shield_ til R21T24. 
* Lesser Madness [Delirium]: -2 penalty on INT-/WIS-based checks, and cannot take 10 or 20 on ANY check.
Tatterman: 22. No regen round 9. Studied target = Dorn. FD (-4 attacks, +2 dodge bonus to AC).
*  Suffer -1 penalty on most rolls (Grace). _Protection from Good_ (constant).
*  _Umbral weapon_ on war razor til R10T22. 
* Fear Effect #1 (Frightful Aura). Saved = Brother Jaume, Flair, Maeni, Nadya. Failed = Corbin, Dorn, Jens, Wren not yet in range.
* Lullaby (til R11T22): Brother Jaume, Flair, Maeni (-5 Perception checks, -4 vs. sleep).

Corbin: 21. Crossbow unloaded. _Vigor_ til R25T14. CONFUSED til R14T21!!!
*  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!!
Jens: 20. _Vigor_ til R17T14.  All fear-based effects are suppressed on Jens for 10 minutes (_remove fear_). 
* SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  PANICKED til R17T22!!! (Currently suppressed).
*  1 Burn  (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated),  & WIS-based  skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Flair: 19. _Milo's lucky break_ Cannot be used until R9T19. _Vigor_ til R15T14. Concentrating on _war totem_. TD!!!
Dorn: 18. _Vigor_ til R17T14. _Guidance_ til R18T17, or until used. 
*  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  SMITE vs. Tatterman: +5 attack, +2 damage, +5 deflection to AC, overcome DR (on sheet).
Maeni: 17. _
* Vigor_ til R15T14. SHAKEN as long as she is within 60' of the Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!! 
 Brother Jaume: 10. _Air bubble_ til R9T16. Quarterstaff not in hand. 
Wren: 1.

*ELSEWHERE*
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).

*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day. Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T20:* Jens focuses and once more attempts to draw the Tatterman into the collective, but again finds that the Tatterman's mind is too strong. 

*R9T19:* Flair, _Milo's lucky break_ is now usable again. You are concentrating on the _war totem_. What do you do?

Dorn on deck, Maeni in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R34T10 (+1 attack rolls & saves vs. fear).
*** _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 24. _Vigor_ til R12T14. _Shield_ til R21T24. 
* Lesser Madness [Delirium]: -2 penalty on INT-/WIS-based checks, and cannot take 10 or 20 on ANY check.
Tatterman: 22. No regen round 9. Studied target = Dorn. FD (-4 attacks, +2 dodge bonus to AC).
*  Suffer -1 penalty on most rolls (Grace). _Protection from Good_ (constant).
*  _Umbral weapon_ on war razor til R10T22. 
* Fear Effect #1 (Frightful Aura). Saved = Brother Jaume, Flair, Maeni, Nadya. Failed = Corbin, Dorn, Jens, Wren not yet in range.
* Lullaby (til R11T22): Brother Jaume, Flair, Maeni (-5 Perception checks, -4 vs. sleep).

Corbin: 21. Crossbow unloaded. _Vigor_ til R25T14. CONFUSED til R14T21!!!
*  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!!
Jens: 20. _Vigor_ til R17T14.  All fear-based effects are suppressed on Jens for 10 minutes (_remove fear_). 
* SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  PANICKED til R17T22!!! (Currently suppressed).
*  1 Burn  (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated),  & WIS-based  skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Flair: 19. _Milo's lucky break_ to be used if he is attacked.. _Vigor_ til R15T14. Concentrating on _war totem_. TD!!!
Dorn: 18. _Vigor_ til R17T14. _Guidance_ til R18T17, or until used. 
*  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  SMITE vs. Tatterman: +5 attack, +2 damage, +5 deflection to AC, overcome DR (on sheet).
Maeni: 17. _
* Vigor_ til R15T14. SHAKEN as long as she is within 60' of the Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!! 
 Brother Jaume: 10. _Air bubble_ til R9T16. Quarterstaff not in hand. 
Wren: 1.

*ELSEWHERE*
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).

*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day. Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T19:* Flair grimaces slightly, doing his best to maintain his totem while  waiting for the Tatterman to get close enough to harry. It wasn't much,  but it was all he could reasonably do at this point. 

*R9T18:* Dorn calls on the last of his favors with Torag for what might be his final onslaught, even as he uses the insight that Maeni has given him. His warhammer slams against the Tatterman's upper right arm for *13*. His final blow is a critical to Tatterman's chest for *16* .... enough for Tatterman to fall and spill off of Brother Jaume to land behind the cleric. Dorn is shivering from the exertion and the fact he did all of this while shaken.

*R9T17:* Maeni, what do you do?

Brother Jaume on deck, Nadya in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R34T10 (+1 attack rolls & saves vs. fear).
*** _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 24. _Vigor_ til R12T14. _Shield_ til R21T24. 
* Lesser Madness [Delirium]: -2 penalty on INT-/WIS-based checks, and cannot take 10 or 20 on ANY check.
Tatterman: 22. No regen round 9. Studied target = Dorn. FD (-4 attacks, +2 dodge bonus to AC).
*  Suffer -1 penalty on most rolls (Grace). _Protection from Good_ (constant).
*  _Umbral weapon_ on war razor til R10T22. 
* Fear Effect #1 (Frightful Aura). Saved = Brother Jaume, Flair, Maeni, Nadya. Failed = Corbin, Dorn, Jens, Wren not yet in range.
* Lullaby (til R11T22): Brother Jaume, Flair, Maeni (-5 Perception checks, -4 vs. sleep).

Corbin: 21. Crossbow unloaded. _Vigor_ til R25T14. CONFUSED til R14T21!!!
*  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!!
Jens: 20. _Vigor_ til R17T14.  All fear-based effects are suppressed on Jens for 10 minutes (_remove fear_). 
* SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  PANICKED til R17T22!!! (Currently suppressed).
*  1 Burn  (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated),  & WIS-based  skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Flair: 19. _Milo's lucky break_ to be used if he is attacked.. _Vigor_ til R15T14. Concentrating on _war totem_. READIED action to aid Dorn to strike Tatterman!!!
Dorn: 18. _Vigor_ til R17T14. _Guidance_ til R18T17, or until used. 
*  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  SMITE vs. Tatterman: +5 attack, +2 damage, +5 deflection to AC, overcome DR (on sheet).
Maeni: 17. _
* Vigor_ til R15T14. SHAKEN as long as she is within 60' of the Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!! 
 Brother Jaume: 10. _Air bubble_ til R9T16. Quarterstaff not in hand. 
Wren: 1.

*ELSEWHERE*
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).

*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day. Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T17:* Given her current lack of resources and closeness with the creature, Maeni prefers throwing more sparks around, which - thanks to the _totem of war_ - *triples* the amount of damage Maeni does to the Tatterman, for *3 electricity*! It is not known if that is what is needed to finish him off or not.*Spoiler: Maeni >>> Collective*
Show

*"I could call other puppies, but I'll need more space and some safety!"*


*R9T10:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Nadya on deck, Corbin in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R34T10 (+1 attack rolls & saves vs. fear).
*** _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 24. _Vigor_ til R12T14. _Shield_ til R21T24. 
* Lesser Madness [Delirium]: -2 penalty on INT-/WIS-based checks, and cannot take 10 or 20 on ANY check.
Tatterman: 22. No regen round 9. Studied target = Dorn. FD (-4 attacks, +2 dodge bonus to AC).
*  Suffer -1 penalty on most rolls (Grace). _Protection from Good_ (constant).
*  _Umbral weapon_ on war razor til R10T22. 
* Fear Effect #1 (Frightful Aura). Saved = Brother Jaume, Flair, Maeni, Nadya. Failed = Corbin, Dorn, Jens, Wren not yet in range.
* Lullaby (til R11T22): Brother Jaume, Flair, Maeni (-5 Perception checks, -4 vs. sleep).

Corbin: 21. Crossbow unloaded. _Vigor_ til R25T14. CONFUSED til R14T21!!!
*  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!!
Jens: 20. _Vigor_ til R17T14.  All fear-based effects are suppressed on Jens for 10 minutes (_remove fear_). 
* SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  PANICKED til R17T22!!! (Currently suppressed).
*  1 Burn  (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated),  & WIS-based  skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Flair: 19. _Milo's lucky break_ to be used if he is attacked.. _Vigor_ til R15T14. Concentrating on _war totem_. READIED action to aid Dorn to strike Tatterman!!!
Dorn: 18. _Vigor_ til R17T14. _Guidance_ til R18T17, or until used. 
*  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  SMITE vs. Tatterman: +5 attack, +2 damage, +5 deflection to AC, overcome DR (on sheet).
Maeni: 17. _
* Vigor_ til R15T14. SHAKEN as long as she is within 60' of the Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!! 
 Brother Jaume: 10. _Air bubble_ til R9T16. Quarterstaff not in hand. 
Wren: 1.

*ELSEWHERE*
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).

*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day. Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T10:* BJ makes sure the creature is truly dead with a flurry of magic punches to its head, striking for *5 mod* and *8 mod* (something about him seems to resist blows from Brother Jaume's fists, which is not what happened with Dorn's hammer). He thinks the Tatterman is dead, but he isn't sure, because of how resistant his body was to his powerful blows.

*End Round 9, Begin Round 10 ...

R10T24:* Nadya flies over and alights on the other side of the Tatterman. *"Is he dead?"*

*R10T22:* The Tatterman makes no movements, and where he was seen a couple times to auto-heal during the battle, that is not apparent at this time. The strange doubling look of the war razor that lies next to him ends.

*R10T21:* Corbin, your crossbow is unloaded. You know what to do...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R34T10 (+1 attack rolls & saves vs. fear).
*** _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 24. _Vigor_ til R12T14. _Shield_ til R21T24. 
* Lesser Madness [Delirium]: -2 penalty on INT-/WIS-based checks, and cannot take 10 or 20 on ANY check.
Tatterman: 22. No regen round 9. Studied target = Dorn. FD (-4 attacks, +2 dodge bonus to AC).
*  Suffer -1 penalty on most rolls (Grace). _Protection from Good_ (constant).
* Fear Effect #1 (Frightful Aura). Saved = Brother Jaume, Flair, Maeni, Nadya. Failed = Corbin, Dorn, Jens, Wren not yet in range.
* Lullaby (til R11T22): Brother Jaume, Flair, Maeni (-5 Perception checks, -4 vs. sleep).

Corbin: 21. Crossbow unloaded. _Vigor_ til R25T14. CONFUSED til R14T21!!!
*  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!!
Jens: 20. _Vigor_ til R17T14.  All fear-based effects are suppressed on Jens for 10 minutes (_remove fear_). 
* SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  PANICKED til R17T22!!! (Currently suppressed).
*  1 Burn  (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated),  & WIS-based  skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Flair: 19. _Milo's lucky break_ to be used if he is attacked.. _Vigor_ til R15T14. Concentrating on _war totem_. READIED action to aid Dorn to strike Tatterman!!!
Dorn: 18. _Vigor_ til R17T14. _Guidance_ til R18T17, or until used. 
*  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  SMITE vs. Tatterman: +5 attack, +2 damage, +5 deflection to AC, overcome DR (on sheet).
Maeni: 17. _
* Vigor_ til R15T14. SHAKEN as long as she is within 60' of the Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!! 
 Brother Jaume: 10. _Air bubble_ til R9T16. Quarterstaff not in hand. 
Wren: 1.

*ELSEWHERE*
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).

*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day. Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T21:* *"What!? Whats happening, they're all around us!"*  Corbin darts away from the group, slapping a fresh bolt into his  crossbow and loosing a shot at the first target that catches his  maddened glare: Flair.  The shot lacks all of Corbin's normal discipline and focus as the bolt impacts behind Flair's head, spattering and scoring the wall with a corrosive.

*R10T20:* Jens, the hope is that the Tatterman is down. In the meantime, it appears that Corbin is having some type of psychotic episode. He just shot his most dangerous bolt at Flair. What do you do?

Flair on deck, Dorn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R34T10 (+1 attack rolls & saves vs. fear).
*** _War Totem_ (55' from Flair): +2 circumstance bonus to all weapon damage rolls.
*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 24. _Vigor_ til R12T14. _Shield_ til R21T24. 
* Lesser Madness [Delirium]: -2 penalty on INT-/WIS-based checks, and cannot take 10 or 20 on ANY check.
Tatterman: 22. No regen round 9. Studied target = Dorn. FD (-4 attacks, +2 dodge bonus to AC).
*  Suffer -1 penalty on most rolls (Grace). _Protection from Good_ (constant).
* Fear Effect #1 (Frightful Aura). Saved = Brother Jaume, Flair, Maeni, Nadya. Failed = Corbin, Dorn, Jens, Wren not yet in range.
* Lullaby (til R11T22): Brother Jaume, Flair, Maeni (-5 Perception checks, -4 vs. sleep).

Corbin: 21. Crossbow unloaded. _Vigor_ til R25T14. CONFUSED til R14T21!!!
*  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!!
Jens: 20. _Vigor_ til R17T14.  All fear-based effects are suppressed on Jens for 10 minutes (_remove fear_). 
* SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  PANICKED til R17T22!!! (Currently suppressed).
*  1 Burn  (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated),  & WIS-based  skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Flair: 19. _Milo's lucky break_ to be used if he is attacked.. _Vigor_ til R15T14. Concentrating on _war totem_. 
Dorn: 18. _Vigor_ til R17T14. _Guidance_ til R18T17, or until used. 
*  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  SMITE vs. Tatterman: +5 attack, +2 damage, +5 deflection to AC, overcome DR (on sheet).
Maeni: 17. _
* Vigor_ til R15T14. SHAKEN as long as she is within 60' of the Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!! 
 Brother Jaume: 10. _Air bubble_ til R9T16. Quarterstaff not in hand. 
Wren: 1.

*ELSEWHERE*
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).

*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day. Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T20:* n what Jens feels to be a healthy amount of paranoia, Jens attempts to  add the fallen Tatterman to the collective while simultaneously  attempting to soothe Corbin with the Collective's telepathy. He is unsuccessful on the first (either because he is rebuffed, or because he no longer has an active mind), but he knows his message got through to Corbin, as his casual mental senses detect no disruption over the collective.
*Spoiler: Jens >>> Collective (except Corbin)*
Show

_"Calm down Corbin, this is me Jens. I am not sure what you are seeing, but you just shot at Flair our friend."_
*Spoiler: Jens >>> Corbin (via Collective)*
Show

_"Corbin, this is me, Jens. Trust in what you are seeing ... Flair is no longer our friend!"_

*R10T19:* With the Tatterman apparently dead, Flair turned to the more pressing  problem, as he'd like to avoid any possible arrows to the face.  Abandoning his totem for the time being, he takes a step forward and  lunges at Corbin's legs. *"Get a hold of yourself, Corbin!"* he says as he tries to take the archer off his feet, but finds the corvid crossbowman in every way his physical superior in combat as he doesn't even come close to even touching him.

*R10T18:* Dorn, still filled with dread at the fight with Tatterman, but no longer any righteous wrath, casts the one spell he had remaining that was useless in the past battle, calling on his powers as an emissary of Torag, not just a warrior.

Corbin, roll a Will save vs. a charm effect!

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R34T10 (+1 attack rolls & saves vs. fear).

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Nadya: 24. _Vigor_ til R12T14. _Shield_ til R21T24. 
* Lesser Madness [Delirium]: -2 penalty on INT-/WIS-based checks, and cannot take 10 or 20 on ANY check.
Tatterman: 22. No regen round 9. Studied target = Dorn. FD (-4 attacks, +2 dodge bonus to AC).
*  Suffer -1 penalty on most rolls (Grace). _Protection from Good_ (constant).
* Fear Effect #1 (Frightful Aura). Saved = Brother Jaume, Flair, Maeni, Nadya. Failed = Corbin, Dorn, Jens, Wren not yet in range.
* Lullaby (til R11T22): Brother Jaume, Flair, Maeni (-5 Perception checks, -4 vs. sleep).

Corbin: 21. Crossbow unloaded. _Vigor_ til R25T14. CONFUSED til R14T21!!!
*  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!!
Jens: 20. _Vigor_ til R17T14.  All fear-based effects are suppressed on Jens for 10 minutes (_remove fear_). 
* SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  PANICKED til R17T22!!! (Currently suppressed).
*  1 Burn  (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated),  & WIS-based  skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Flair: 19. _Milo's lucky break_ to be used if he is attacked.. _Vigor_ til R15T14. Martial Flexibility = Improved Trip til R20T19.
Dorn: 18. _Vigor_ til R17T14. _Guidance_ til R18T17, or until used. 
*  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
Maeni: 17. _
* Vigor_ til R15T14. SHAKEN as long as she is within 60' of the Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!! 
 Brother Jaume: 10. _Air bubble_ til R9T16. Quarterstaff not in hand. 
Wren: 1.

*ELSEWHERE*
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).

*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day. Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

Corbin feels a wave of calm wash over him, like a delicious depressant.  He suddenly becomes listless. Their is an undercurrent of danger, but Dorn immediately recognizes the change and with voice and over the collective, he eases Corbin. Dorn comes from his place at the other side of the hallway towards Corbin, waving away everyone else, including Flair.

Assuming everyone respects this development ....

*Combat Ends!*

Dorn will follow-up by going to Corbin, guiding him to a sitting position on the ground, and holding his hand, speaking soothingly.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R34T10 (+1 attack rolls & saves vs. fear).
*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 24. _Vigor_ til R12T14. _Shield_ til R21T24. 
* Lesser Madness [Delirium]: -2 penalty on INT-/WIS-based checks, and cannot take 10 or 20 on ANY check.
Tatterman: 22. No regen round 9. Studied target = Dorn. FD (-4 attacks, +2 dodge bonus to AC).
*  Suffer -1 penalty on most rolls (Grace). _Protection from Good_ (constant).
* Fear Effect #1 (Frightful Aura). Saved = Brother Jaume, Flair, Maeni, Nadya. Failed = Corbin, Dorn, Jens, Wren not yet in range.
* Lullaby (til R11T22): Brother Jaume, Flair, Maeni (-5 Perception checks, -4 vs. sleep).

Corbin: 21. Crossbow unloaded. _Vigor_ til R25T14. CONFUSED til R14T21!!!
*  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!!
Jens: 20. _Vigor_ til R17T14.  All fear-based effects are suppressed on Jens for 10 minutes (_remove fear_). 
* SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
*  PANICKED til R17T22!!! (Currently suppressed).
*  1 Burn  (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated),  & WIS-based  skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Flair: 19. _Milo's lucky break_ to be used if he is attacked.. _Vigor_ til R15T14. Martial Flexibility = Improved Trip til R20T19.
Dorn: 18. _Vigor_ til R17T14. _Guidance_ til R18T17, or until used. 
*  SHAKEN as long as he is within 60' of Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks)!!!
Maeni: 17. _
* Vigor_ til R15T14. SHAKEN as long as she is within 60' of the Tatterman (-2 attack rolls, saves, ability/ skill checks)!!! 
 Brother Jaume: 10. _Air bubble_ til R9T16. Quarterstaff not in hand. 
Wren: 1.

*ELSEWHERE*
Hypnotic Dreams (haunt):  0. (3:6).

*Spoiler: Illness in Briarstone*
Show

Corbin's filth fever will arrive in 1 more day. Dorn has contracted filth fever, which will manifest in 1 day.

----------


## lostsole31

Post-Battle stuff...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R15T10 (+1 attack rolls & saves vs. fear).
*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 24. 
* Lesser Madness [Delirium]: -2 penalty on INT-/WIS-based checks, and cannot take 10 or 20 on ANY check.
Corbin: 21. Crossbow loaded (normal).
Jens: 20. All fear-based effects are suppressed on Jens for 10 minutes (_remove fear_). 
*  1 Burn  (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated),  & WIS-based  skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Flair: 19. _Milo's lucky break_ to be used if he is attacked.
Dorn: 18. 
Maeni: 17. Brother Jaume: 10. Quarterstaff not in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

Post-Battle stuff...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Nadya: 24. 
* Lesser Madness [Delirium]: -2 penalty on INT-/WIS-based checks, and cannot take 10 or 20 on ANY check.
Corbin: 21. Crossbow loaded (normal).
Jens: 20. 
*  1 Burn  (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated),  & WIS-based  skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Flair: 19. _Milo's lucky break_ to be used if he is attacked.
Dorn: 18. 
Maeni: 17. Brother Jaume: 10.

----------


## lostsole31

*Begin Round One ...

R1T19:* Corbin, you are not in "combat" (yet), but I am using initiative to determine how you react. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Corbin: 19. Crossbow loaded (durable).
Jens: 14. 
*  1 Burn  (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated),  & WIS-based  skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Apostles in Orpiment: 12.
Wren: 8.
Maeni: 5. 


*Spoiler: Elsewhere*
Show


Nadya: 24. 
* Lesser Madness [Delirium]: -2 penalty on INT-/WIS-based checks, and cannot take 10 or 20 on ANY check.
Flair: 19. _Milo's lucky break_ to be used if he is attacked.
Dorn: 18. 
Brother Jaume: x.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T19:* Corbin freezes, not even daring to breath. His thoughts come confused and crazed through the collective. *Spoiler: Corbin >>> Collective (Jens, Maeni only)*
Show

_"Is this real!? Am I really seeing this!?"_

Tensing up, he readies himself to either run or fight.

*R1T14:* Jens, Ulver just came from upstairs, and surely passed Corbin and spoke outwards to the apostles, and then you perceived Corbin's frantic tepe. Ulver is 10' above you at the top of the landing. What do you do?


*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Corbin: 19. Crossbow loaded (durable). READIED to shoot UZ if he does anything Corbin considers "hostile"!!!
Jens: 14. 
*  1 Burn  (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated),  & WIS-based  skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Apostles in Orpiment: 12.
Wren: 8.
Maeni: 5. 


*Spoiler: Elsewhere*
Show


Nadya: 24. 
* Lesser Madness [Delirium]: -2 penalty on INT-/WIS-based checks, and cannot take 10 or 20 on ANY check.
Flair: 19. _Milo's lucky break_ to be used if he is attacked.
Dorn: 18. 
Brother Jaume: x.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T14:* Seeing the crowd of zealots before him, and their dead leader making a  dramatic appearance behind, Jens knows that the day was only going  downhill from here. Thinking through his options, Jens realizes he has  only bad and worse options. Sighing in resignation, Jens palms the  _potion of invisibility_ to Maeni and tepes the collective. 
*Spoiler: Jens>>>Collective (Maeni, Corbin)*
Show

_"Maeni, drink what I just gave you and run and warn the others, I will try to buy some time here."_

Out loud, Jens asks, *"What is your vision Ulver? I suppose it involves slaughtering my friends and I?"*

*R1T12:* The congregation of apostles, bristle, sensing that they might have non-believers in their midst. Crowbars, table-legs, chunks of rock rubble, saps, and other normal and makeshift weapons are brandished, but they wait for their leader to continue.

*R1T8:*  Ulver looks to Jens, *"Slaughter you? No, for your friends made the ultimate sacrifice and found the traitors in our midst."*

Looking to the rest of the apostles he says, *"My people, my visions reached other survivors that were called up to me. These two here - Jens and Maeni - are heroes. For they uncovered the treachery that the Bag Lady and her confederates attempted. Loomis and the traitorous apostles are now dead, slain by these heroes hands. I am safe, and I go with these two to reward them, for hear me, the hour of my apotheosis is at hand!"*

A cheer wells up at these words.

*"Eat, make love, enjoy these hours, my children.  But for now, I have sent Jens and Maeni to fetch Dr. Wren for me. For he, too, has a part to play in our glorious ascension!"*

A huge cheer now wells, and Jens and Maeni think that it might .... be for them?

Ulver turns and heads out of sight, presumably heading up the stairs.
*Spoiler: Corbin*
Show

Ulver turns to you, and doesn't seem to notice you at all, looking past you as he heads your way. As soon as he passes beyond view of those downstairs, he disappears, a split-second before you were likely to shoot him just for coming close!

Dr. Wren looks at Jens and Maeni. *"Let's go now, my fellow celebrants."*

*R1T5:* Maeni, what do you do?

Corbin on deck, Jens in the hole .... 

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Corbin: 19. Crossbow loaded (durable). READIED to shoot UZ if he does anything Corbin considers "hostile"!!!
Jens: 14. 
*  1 Burn  (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated),  & WIS-based  skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Apostles in Orpiment: 12.
Wren: 8.
Maeni: 5. 


*Spoiler: Elsewhere*
Show


Nadya: 24. 
* Lesser Madness [Delirium]: -2 penalty on INT-/WIS-based checks, and cannot take 10 or 20 on ANY check.
Flair: 19. _Milo's lucky break_ to be used if he is attacked.
Dorn: 18. 
Brother Jaume: x.

----------


## lostsole31

The next day ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Corbin: 19. 
*  Lesser Madness [Paranoia].
Jens: 14. 
*  1 Burn  (penalties): -2 Will saves, WIS checks (not updated),  & WIS-based  skill checks. Flesh of stone is DR 2/ adamantine.
Wren: 8.
Maeni: 5. 
Nadya: 24. 
* Lesser Madness [Delirium]: -2 penalty on INT-/WIS-based checks, and cannot take 10 or 20 on ANY check.
Flair: 19. _Milo's lucky break_ to be used if he is attacked.
*  Lesser Madness [Paranoia].
Dorn: 18. 
Brother Jaume: x.

----------


## lostsole31

A small strip of muddy sand choked with reeds sits at the entrance of a low cave just at the lip of the bay. Scraggly vines drape over the top of the cave and hang like tangled hair over its mouth.

Obscured from casual observation by vegetation, this small cave mouth opens in the limestone face of the waters edge. This part of the shore is approximately 8
feet above the water level, so if the PCs approach this area from the shore, they have to descend to what serves as a beach in front of the cave.

Okay, so who is going to climb down first, what precautions do you take, etc.?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: x. _Light_ on quarterstaff.
Maeni: x. _Mage armor_ for 3 hours.
Dorn: x.
Jens: x. Earth defense up.
Flair: x. No preparations.

----------


## lostsole31

It is just. not. Maeni's. day. She tumbles and falls to the ground, taking *4*, which has the added effect of muddying up her fashionable clothes. 

It  is at this point that every single one of our sharp-eyed heroes  realizes that something is not quite right with those thick vines at the  cave mouth. As Maeni gets to her feet, the very large plants come to  life!

*Round One ...

R1T20:* Dorn casts _expeditious retreat_ on himself and takes out his dagger, the quality silver glinting in the afternoon light.*Spoiler: Attunement*
Show

Because it was a masterwork silver dagger, Dorn had used his attunement (see Weapon Attunement) on his dagger on the boat ride here.

*R1T19:* Maeni, you see two Large creatures made of fibrous plant material. Other than that, you have no idea what these things are, but you have a feeling they are not looking for friendly hugs. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Dorn: 20. _Expeditious retreat_ til R41T20.
Maeni: 19. _Mage armor_ for 3 hours.
Flair: 17. No preparations.
Brother Jaume: 15. _Light_ on quarterstaff.
AV1: 12. (44:44).
Jens: 6. Earth defense up.
AV2: 5. (44:44).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T19:* Wiping some mud off of herself and capitalizing on the fact that the plants are only now situating themselves, Maeni rushes past all of her friends to the other side and lets loose with a stream of fire, catching both slow-moving plants fully for *12 fire* each.

*R1T17:* Flair, what do you do? You need to prompt me if you want a Knowledge check.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Dorn: 20. _Expeditious retreat_ til R41T20.
Maeni: 19. _Mage armor_ for 3 hours.
Flair: 17. No preparations.
Brother Jaume: 15. _Light_ on quarterstaff.
AV1: 12. (32:44).
Jens: 6. Earth defense up.
AV2: 5. (32:44).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T17:* Flair tries to identify the strange plant as he punches it for *11*.

*R1T15:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Dorn: 20. _Expeditious retreat_ til R41T20.
Maeni: 19. _Mage armor_ for 3 hours.
Flair: 17. No preparations. Knowledge 30 = 13/ 18/ 23/ 28
Brother Jaume: 15. _Light_ on quarterstaff.
AV1: 12. (21:44).
Jens: 6. Earth defense up.
AV2: 5. (32:44).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T15:* *Guess we need to do some pruning!*BJ draws his silver dagger and takes a powerful swipe at the plant creature in front of him. Brother Jaume, despite being a proponent of Erastil's power over (usually cultivated) flora, doesn't have any actual knowledge of horticulture. However, as a vintner he can safely say that while this is some sort of gonzo animated vine, at least it isn't an animated grapevine. He is also sure that this vine, though active, does not possess a root-imentary intelligence!  :Small Smile: 

*R1T12:* AV1 lashes out at Dorn, who in turn jumps over the whipping vine.

*R1T6:* Jens, what do you do?

AV2 on deck, Dorn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Dorn: 20. _Expeditious retreat_ til R41T20.
Maeni: 19. _Mage armor_ for 3 hours.
Flair: 17. No preparations. 
Brother Jaume: 15. _Light_ on quarterstaff.
AV1: 12. (21:44).
Jens: 6. Earth defense up.
AV2: 5. (32:44).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T6:* Being cornered by a... plant(?) Jens doubts his mental abilities will be  of much help. Thus, he gathers energy from the surrounding sand and  earth. He forms the surrounding material into a blade and makes his own  attempt at gardening. The sand and mud circles about him, and the rocks of the very grotto wall shake. He attacks with a blade temporary formed of hardened sand, but the vine deftly moves out of the way, as it sensed the danger the blade represented. 

Meanwhile, the second vine in the back is unable to move anywhere.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ....

R2T20:* Dorn cuts a gory wound in the vine with a crit for *9*. He then takes out his warhammer.

*R2T19:* Maeni, what do you do?

Flair on deck, Brother Jaume in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Dorn: 20. _Expeditious retreat_ til R41T20. Warhammer, dagger.
Maeni: 19. _Mage armor_ for 3 hours.
Flair: 17. No preparations. 
Brother Jaume: 15. _Light_ on quarterstaff.
AV1: 12. (21:44).
Jens: 6. Earth defense up.
AV2: 5. (32:44). DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T19:* Not willing to take too much risks that early, Maeni keeps throwing fire at the plants. The first time she did this, both plants took the full brunt. This time, however, they must've sensed something building to the hurtful flames as before as they both use their surprisingly small profile to minimize damage, each only taking *7 fire*.

*R2T17:* *"It's an Assassin Vine!"* Flair yells as he tries to distract it, once again lamenting that he never got his crossbow back from Corbin. Even as he searched his mind for a host of information he doesn't normally seek (natural lore, biology, plant identification, etc.), he feels his mind expanding.

*R2T15:* Brother Jaume, Flair didn't "distract" the plant, but his mentioning that it is an "assassin" vine seems like a very affront to the very type of plants you would otherwise help grow, and it incenses you. What do you do?

AV1 on deck, Jens in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Dorn: 20. _Expeditious retreat_ til R41T20. Warhammer, dagger.
Maeni: 19. _Mage armor_ for 3 hours.
Flair: 17. 
Brother Jaume: 15. _Light_ on quarterstaff. Aid Another to attack roll from Flair.
AV1: 12. (14:44).
Jens: 6. Earth defense up.
AV2: 5. (25:44). DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T15:* BJ scowls at the offensive vegetation.*You shall spread your vile tendrils no more!* The big man swipes at the plant again with the dagger buoyed by Flair's intellectual aid.  It seems that without what Flair provided, the monk would not have cut into the thick stalk of the vine with his dagger for *11*. The vine looks well and truly battered and cut and burned, but is still aggressive.*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

The dagger is not a monk weapon. You cannot conduct a flurry of blows while using a weapon that is not a monk weapon. You may not try to use a non-monk weapon as a "primary" weapon and unarmed attacks as "off-hand attacks." Because the dagger was the first thing in the fluff and the sequence, that is all that happened.

*R2T12-11:* The assassin vine slaps at Dorn again, hitting him in his left knee for *9 mod*. As Dorn buckles from the impact, the vine then wraps about him, holding him. Meanwhile, all of the creepers on the grotto and the small scrub and shoots on the grotto floor seem to come alive! Dorn, Flair, Jens, and Maeni are simply impeded in movement, though the plants are still grasping at them. Brother Jaume, however, is entangled by the vegetation.*Spoiler: Entangled*
Show

*Entangled*
The character is ensnared. Being entangled impedes movement, but does  not entirely prevent it unless the bonds are anchored to an immobile  object or tethered by an opposing force. An entangled creature moves at  half speed, cannot run or charge, and takes a 2 penalty on all attack rolls and a 4 penalty to Dexterity. An entangled character who attempts to cast a spell must make a concentration check (DC 15 + spell level) or lose the spell.

*R2T6:* Jens, what do you do?

Dorn on deck, Maeni in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Dorn: 20. _Expeditious retreat_ til R41T20. Warhammer, dagger.
Maeni: 19. _Mage armor_ for 3 hours.
Flair: 17. 
Brother Jaume: 15. _Light_ on quarterstaff. Entangled (DC 13)!
AV1: 12. (3:44).
AV2: 11. (25:44). _Entangle_ til R42T11.
Jens: 6. Earth defense up.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T6:* Jens once more calls on the element of earth trying to actually hit the assassin vine right before him. Once again, the hide is too thick for the nearly-rounded edges of the kinetic blade to properly cut through. 

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T20:* With his warhammer now in hand, Dorn drops his dagger and begins an onslaught. The first strike is wild, his own warhammer getting knocked back into his stomach (luckily, no internal hemorrhaging), but the second strike hits true for a devastating *11 (max)*, dropping the vine. 

*R3T19:* Maeni, what do you do?

Flair on deck, Brother Jaume in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Dorn: 20. _Expeditious retreat_ til R41T20. Warhammer, dagger.
Maeni: 19. _Mage armor_ for 3 hours.
Flair: 17. 
Brother Jaume: 15. _Light_ on quarterstaff. Entangled (DC 13)!
AV2: 11. (25:44). _Entangle_ til R42T11.
Jens: 6. Earth defense up.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T19:* Stepping away for the remaining vine just in case, which proves to be much more difficult than she thought it would be, Maeni casts a spell on Dorn to fully heal him. "*I hope that's enough for now !*"
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

First, the grasping vegetation means difficult terrain, meaning no 5' steps, but a move action to move one square for the cost of 2 squares of movement.

*R3T17:* Flair, there is grasping vegetation all around, making it difficult to move.

Brother Jaume (entangled) on deck, AV2 in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Dorn: 20. _Expeditious retreat_ til R41T20. Warhammer, dagger.
Maeni: 19. _Mage armor_ for 3 hours.
Flair: 17. 
Brother Jaume: 15. _Light_ on quarterstaff. Entangled (DC 13)!
AV2: 11. (25:44). _Entangle_ til R42T11.
Jens: 6. Earth defense up.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T17:* Flair hangs back; with the beast in a bottleneck like it was, he could only get in the way.

*R3T15:* With an effort of strength, the dowdy moneric (TM) Clonk (R), attempts to trudge forward but finds that he is rooted to the spot on his first attempt. On the second attempt he finally rips free. Unfortunately, all of his effort was spent getting himself free.*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Remember I said he was held fast/ entangled by the effect. So, his first move action to try to free himself failed, but he freed himself on a second move action. Unfortunately, it is difficult terrain, so he can't do a 5' move to close, either.

*R3T11:* With all of the heroes remaining in the field of rampant growth, the various vegetation have been continuously working to hold the heroes fast. Unfortunately, that means for all of his hard work freeing himself, Brother Jaume gets held fast again. And again, everyone else manages to remain light-footed enough to keep from getting stuck like the friar. The assassin vine shuffles forth through the mess, seemingly unaffected. A tendril from the vine powers out to hit the one prey in its trap - Brother Jaume. The friar is hit fully in the chest for a crushing *12*, and adding insult to injury, Brother Jaume is now *grappled* as well.

*R3T6:* Jens, what do you do?

Dorn on deck, Maeni in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Dorn: 20. _Expeditious retreat_ til R41T20. Warhammer, dagger.
Maeni: 19. _Mage armor_ for 3 hours.
Flair: 17. TD.
Brother Jaume: 15. _Light_ on quarterstaff. Entangled (DC 13)! Grappled!
AV2: 11. (25:44). _Entangle_ til R42T11. Grappling Brother Jaume!
Jens: 6. Earth defense up.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T6:* Seeing Jaume getting attacked, Jens winces and thinks about healing the  man, before remembering that Jaume still stubbornly refuses Jen's aid.  Shaking his head, Jens calls out, *"If Jaume needs healing someone else will need to provide it since he is not part of the collective."*

Jens then focuses on felling the other assassin vine, hoping that he has better luck at a distance than in melee. A tendril slaps alongside Jens' waist for *6 mod*, and almost holds him before Jens wriggles out and shoots the thing for *11*. 

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T20:* Dorn tries to move acrobatically closer to the vine, but doesn't. Luckily he does this while Jens was distracting it and still manages to close. He swings with his warhammer but it is soo incredibly clumsy what with dodging big vines and little plants grasping at his feet that he is knocked into the ground and gets dirt in his eyes (*blinded*).

*R4T19:* Maeni, what do you do?

Flair on deck, Brother Jaume (grappled and entangled) in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Dorn: 20. _Expeditious retreat_ til R41T20. Warhammer, dagger. PRONE!!! BLINDED til R6T20!!!
Maeni: 19. _Mage armor_ for 3 hours.
Flair: 17. TD.
Brother Jaume: 15. _Light_ on quarterstaff. Entangled (DC 13)! Grappled!
AV2: 11. (14:44). _Entangle_ til R42T11. Grappling Brother Jaume! AOO used.
Jens: 6. Earth defense up.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T19:* Hoping the remaining vine is too focused on its grapple, Maeni gets closer to Jaume to prepare to heal him. "*Hold fast!*" 

*R4T17:* Flair, your intellect has helped you to observe the vegetative floor beneath you to time your best moments to shift stance and weight. Now, you go through another quantum surge in intellect, your mind almost shuddering as it almost drinks in more knowledge in the universe, to the point that you when the second vine came forth - and now that you have had a chance to view that the carbon scoring on it is actually very light, it seems that the first assassin vine probably had a mutation-based weakness that made it susceptible to fire, but the second assassin fire is more typical of its hardy species - being significantly resistant to temperature extremes, and completely unaffected by electricity. Meanwhile, you are still in total defense. What do you do?

Brother Jaume (grappled and entangled) on deck, AV2 in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Dorn: 20. _Expeditious retreat_ til R41T20. Warhammer, dagger. PRONE!!! BLINDED til R6T20!!!
Maeni: 19. _Mage armor_ for 3 hours.
Flair: 17. TD.
Brother Jaume: 15. _Light_ on quarterstaff. Entangled (DC 13)! Grappled!
AV2: 11. (33:44). _Entangle_ til R42T11. Grappling Brother Jaume! AOO used.
Jens: 6. Earth defense up.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T17:* Flair is of limited help right now; without any sort of ranged weapon, all he can do is offer advice. *"This  one's resistant to fire and cold and I think electricity, too; if  you're gonna hit it with magic, use sonic or acidic spells!"* 

*R4T15:* Brother Jaume drops both the dagger and his staff and grasps the vine  that has snared him in his meaty fists. He struggles with the vine  trying to gain control. He attempts to push forward, lunging against the  creepers holding him fast. Unfortunately, he bites his tongue in the fumble, suffering *1 bleed*.

*R4T11:* The assassin vine constricts and grapples Brother Jaume for *21*.

In addition, the undergrowth continues to grasp at the other characters. Amazingly, Dorn rolls around quickly despite being prone to keep from being held down. Jens avoids getting entangled, but Flair is held fast by the vegetation. Maeni likewise avoids entanglement.

*R4T6:* Jens, what do you do?

Dorn on deck, Maeni in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Dorn: 20. _Expeditious retreat_ til R41T20. Warhammer, dagger. PRONE!!! BLINDED til R6T20!!!
Maeni: 19. _Mage armor_ for 3 hours.
Flair: 17. TD!!! ENTANGLED (DC 13)!!!
Brother Jaume: 15. _Light_ on quarterstaff. ENTANGLED (DC 13)!!! Grappled! 1 BLEED!!!
AV2: 11. (33:44). _Entangle_ til R42T11. Grappling Brother Jaume! 
Jens: 6. Earth defense up.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T6:* Seeing Dorn's poor state, Jens refrains from attacking and attempts to allay his ally's suffering.*Spoiler: Jens >>> Collective*
Show

_"If this works I won't be able to see for a while, so let me know if we all die."_
Sure enough, Jens' world goes dark as it feels like his eyes are occluded by dirt and grit.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T20:* Dorn stands, and without being struck by the vine. He puts his hand on Brother Jaume to give him *6 healing*, which also stops the bleeding. *"Damn your fears, man!"* he says to the grappled friar. *"Let Jens bring you into his collective!"*

*R5T19:* Maeni, what do you do?

Flair (entangled, total defense) on deck, Brother Jaume (entangled, constricted/ grappled) in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Dorn: 20. _Expeditious retreat_ til R41T20. Warhammer, dagger. 
Maeni: 19. _Mage armor_ for 3 hours.
Flair: 17. TD!!! ENTANGLED (DC 13)!!!
Brother Jaume: 15. _Light_ on quarterstaff. ENTANGLED (DC 13)!!! Grappled! 
AV2: 11. (33:44). _Entangle_ til R42T11. Grappling Brother Jaume! 
Jens: 6. Earth defense up. BLINDED til R6T20!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T19:* Moving away while grabbing some butter, and seeing the vine physicallly focused on Brother Jaume, Maeni casts a spell on Flair's clothing after a warning: "*That will help you get out of that!*" 

*R5T17:* Flair, while you are greased, yet while entangled it is like you feel your joints and muscles stiffen a little more. What do you do?

Brother Jaume on deck, assassin vine in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Dorn: 20. _Expeditious retreat_ til R41T20. Warhammer, dagger. 
Maeni: 19. _Mage armor_ for 3 hours.
Flair: 17. TD!!! ENTANGLED (DC 13)!!! _Grease_ til R35T19 (+10 escape artist).
Brother Jaume: 15. _Light_ on quarterstaff. ENTANGLED (DC 13)!!! Grappled! 
AV2: 11. (33:44). _Entangle_ til R42T11. Grappling Brother Jaume! 
Jens: 6. Earth defense up. BLINDED til R6T20!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T17-11:* Brother Jaumes body spasms as the vine constricts. *ACK!* chokes out BJ as blood spurts from his mouth, though luckily only the bit he first bled with as Maeni's spell staunched any further loss. He tries to break the vines hold on him, but finds the plant to be stronger than he is. HOWEVER, he does enough physical exertion that while he doesn't necessarily break out himself, when the vine goes to squeeze him again, it isn't able to maintain the hold and Brother Jaume is free (but doesn't move anywhere).

*R5T6:* Jens, you are blinded. Now what?

Dorn on deck, Maeni in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Dorn: 20. _Expeditious retreat_ til R41T20. Warhammer, dagger. 
Maeni: 19. _Mage armor_ for 3 hours.
Flair: 17. TD!!! ENTANGLED (DC 13)!!! _Grease_ til R35T19 (+10 escape artist).
Brother Jaume: 15. _Light_ on quarterstaff. ENTANGLED (DC 13)!!! Grappled! 
AV2: 11. (33:44). _Entangle_ til R42T11. Grappling Brother Jaume! 
Jens: 6. Earth defense up. BLINDED til R6T20!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T17:* Flair took a deep breath. A more foolish man would have panicked as the  vines grabbed him, but he knew better. The vines grabbing him were the  local vegetation rather than the assassin vine itself. Furthermore,  while they hindered movement, he was sure they would not stop him now that Maeni has helped. He slowly moves towards the rocks and out of the line of fire, though he does have the issue that there is still vegetation there.

*R5T15-11:* Brother Jaumes body spasms as the vine constricts. *ACK!* chokes out BJ as blood spurts from his mouth, though luckily due to Maeni's healing no more is forthcoming. He tries to break the vines hold on him, bu fails. However, he seems to have shifted things enough so that when the vine tries to continue its hold on the friar, it loses its grip and Brother Jaume is no longer grappled (but still entangled).

*R5T6:* Jens, you are currently blinded. What do you do?

Dorn on deck, Maeni in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Dorn: 20. _Expeditious retreat_ til R41T20. Warhammer, dagger. 
Maeni: 19. _Mage armor_ for 3 hours.
Flair: 17. TD!!! ENTANGLED (DC 13)!!! _Grease_ til R35T19 (+10 escape artist).
Brother Jaume: 15. _Light_ on quarterstaff. ENTANGLED (DC 13)!!! 
AV2: 11. (33:44). _Entangle_ til R42T11. 
Jens: 6. Earth defense up. BLINDED til R6T20!!!

----------


## lostsole31

Also, the _entangle_ effect continues to grasp at the heroes' limbs. Brother Jaume is already entangled. Maeni, possessing the worst reflexes in the group, has made several valiant efforts, but it was a matter of time. Maeni is held fast to her location and entangled.

*R5T6:* Unable to see, Jens attempts to treat his new eye condition. After several seconds, he is successful!*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Make no mistake, if someone suffers an effect because of a fumble or critical condition, it is always okay to ask. Sometimes, as you have dealt with in the past, it requires full-on surgery, which can't be done in-battle, and other times it is a Heal check just for a quick tend-to-wound like now.

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...

R6T20:* Dorn calls on Torag's favor to allow him to double-hammer the vine again. He hits it for *9* on the first swing, but misses the second.

*R6T19:* Maeni, you ran out of luck, and now you cannot move out of your square *and* you are entangled. What do you do?

Flair on deck, Brother Jaume in the hole (entangled) ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Dorn: 20. _Expeditious retreat_ til R41T20. Warhammer, dagger. 
Maeni: 19. _Mage armor_ for 3 hours. ENTANGLED (DC 13)!!!
Flair: 17. _Grease_ til R35T19 (+10 escape artist).
Brother Jaume: 15. _Light_ on quarterstaff. ENTANGLED (DC 13)!!! 
AV2: 11. (24:44). _Entangle_ til R42T11. 
Jens: 6. Earth defense up.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T19:* Not in a position to move back to heal, Maeni prefers prevention again. "*Jaume, it's your turn this time!*" And with that, Maeni casts _grease_ on Brother Jaume.

*R6T17:* Flair, what do you do, oh greasy one (now of two)?

Brother Jaume on deck, assassin vine in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Dorn: 20. _Expeditious retreat_ til R41T20. Warhammer; dagger on ground. 
Maeni: 19. _Mage armor_ for 3 hours. ENTANGLED (DC 13)!!!
Flair: 17. _Grease_ til R35T19 (+10 escape artist).
Brother Jaume: 15. _Light_ on quarterstaff. ENTANGLED (DC 13)!!! _Grease_ til R36T19 (+10 escape artist).
AV2: 11. (24:44). _Entangle_ til R42T11. 
Jens: 6. Earth defense up.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T17:* Flair held back; it would be a few seconds until the energy he expended  with his first hit returned, so he waited until it did and an  opportunity arose.

*R6T15:* BJ breaks free with some effort, and then slogs forward to confront the vine, but in doing so the tendril lashes out at him, striking his lower left arm for *13*, but that turns out to be too small a place to grab abhold of the friar again with too thick a vine. It is all Brother Jaume can do just to get to the creature, and is mighty bloody in doing so.*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Emphasis and precedence was given to breaking out and closing (and hitting if possible). The "then" statement was if he didn't free himself.

It took a move action to free himself, and since the area is difficult terrain, there is no "5-foot-step." You moved 5', but it cost 10' of movement and opened up an AOO.

*R6T11:* With someone so close to hurting it and that prey having been tasty previously, the assassin vine attacks Brother Jaume again, slamming a tendril against his chest for *10*, knocking Brother Jaume limp. The tendril holds the body of Brother Jaume, and though greasy, it manages to keep ahold of its unmoving and helpless prey.

The grasses and strands of the tidal pool continue to hold Maeni, but catch nobody else (almost Dorn, though).

*R6T6:* Jens, Brother Jaume is limp in the grasp of the assassin vine. You have no idea of his status beyond that. What do you do?

Dorn on deck, Maeni in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Dorn: 20. _Expeditious retreat_ til R41T20. Warhammer; dagger on ground. 
Maeni: 19. _Mage armor_ for 3 hours. ENTANGLED (DC 13)!!!
Flair: 17. _Grease_ til R35T19 (+10 escape artist).
 Brother Jaume: 15. _Light_ on quarterstaff. ENTANGLED (DC 13)!!! _Grease_ til R36T19 (+10 escape artist). DYING!!!
AV2: 11. (24:44). _Entangle_ til R42T11. 
Jens: 6. Earth defense up.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T6:* Working quickly, Jens forcefully joins the unconscious form of Brother  Jaume into the collective along with everybody else. He then unleashes a  torrent of mental power in an attempt to keep Jaume alive, and waking Brother Jaume.*Spoiler: Jens >>> Collective*
Show

_"I have Jaume, if you have a method of self healing, use it and I can funnel it all into him. If you don't then Kill the plant."_
A copper smell permeates the area, and a viscous red fluid that reseembles blood coats the immediate area around Jens. The smell and sight of blood dissipates within a round, leaving no trace.

*End Round 6, Begin Round 7 ...

R7T20:* Dorn touches his hand to his chest, and the energy Jens redistributes to Brother Jaume to provide him with *4 healing*, which is enough so that Brother Jaume's actual physical capacity is brought to a point that he is no longer bleeding out or disabled (something a bulwark of temporary hit points do NOT do, as it is not "healing"). He then calls on Torag for the Dwarffather's favor for more battle focus. He hits the vine for *8* and then lightly for *4*.

*R7T19:* Maeni, you are currently entangled and held in place by various tidal grasses and roots in the grotto. What do you do?

Flair on deck, Brother Jaume in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Dorn: 20. _Expeditious retreat_ til R41T20. Warhammer; dagger on ground. 
Maeni: 19. _Mage armor_ for 3 hours. ENTANGLED (DC 13)!!!
Flair: 17. _Grease_ til R35T19 (+10 escape artist).
 Brother Jaume: 15. ENTANGLED (DC 13)!!! _Grease_ til R36T19 (+10 escape artist). GRAPPLED!
*  _Light_ on quarterstaff. _Vigor_ til R46T6.
AV2: 11. (12:44). _Entangle_ til R42T11. GRAPPLED!
Jens: 6. Earth defense up.

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T19:* Lacking other efficient options, Maeni _barely_ manages to concentrate as necessary to cast a spell to send *4 healing* to Brother Jaume. She then tries to muscle her way out of the mire, but fails.
*Spoiler: ALCON: Casting While Entangled*
Show

Casting a spell (or using a power, or a SLA/PLA) while entangled requires a concentration check = 15+spell level. I rolled '9' for Maeni, which is a result of 17, which is right on the money, so it was a really challenging effort for Maeni.

*R7T17:* Flair, you are almost getting a headache as your mind continues to surge. What do you do?

Brother Jaume (now conscious, grappled, entangled, and greased) on deck, assassin vine in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Dorn: 20. _Expeditious retreat_ til R41T20. Warhammer; dagger on ground. 
Maeni: 19. _Mage armor_ for 3 hours. ENTANGLED (DC 13)!!!
Flair: 17. _Grease_ til R35T19 (+10 escape artist).
 Brother Jaume: 15. ENTANGLED (DC 13)!!! _Grease_ til R36T19 (+10 escape artist). GRAPPLED!
*  _Light_ on quarterstaff. _Vigor_ til R46T6.
AV2: 11. (12:44). _Entangle_ til R42T11. GRAPPLED!
Jens: 6. Earth defense up.

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T17:* Flair reached down to grab a stone from the ground. If he could get a  stone, he could channel Gaston's force though it and do some damage. He wrestles a creeper that has a nice-looking rock, studies how the plant moves, and then cleverly wrenches the stone free. Flair now has a good throwing rock in his hand. 

*R7T15:* Brother Jaume, you briefly lost consciousness. You are awake again, but you are also still grappled and entangled (but still _greased_). What do you do?

Assassin vine on deck, Jens in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Dorn: 20. _Expeditious retreat_ til R41T20. Warhammer; dagger on ground. 
Maeni: 19. _Mage armor_ for 3 hours. ENTANGLED (DC 13)!!!
Flair: 17. _Grease_ til R35T19 (+10 escape artist). Holding a rock.
 Brother Jaume: 15. ENTANGLED (DC 13)!!! _Grease_ til R36T19 (+10 escape artist). GRAPPLED!
*  _Light_ on quarterstaff. _Vigor_ til R46T6.
AV2: 11. (12:44). _Entangle_ til R42T11. GRAPPLED!
Jens: 6. Earth defense up.

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T15:* *Wise Erastil, heal thy servant so the he may continue to fight for order!* A burst of divine radiance bathes BJ and everyone around (including the assassin vine) in a golden glow of positive energy for *10 healing*.

*R7T11:* Brother Jaume greasily slips out of the vine's grasp despite it trying to get ahold of the friar, though he is still entangled.

Flair is now entangled by the grasping vegetation (despite being _greased_)!

*R7T6:* Jens, what do you do?

Dorn on deck, Maeni in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Dorn: 20. _Expeditious retreat_ til R41T20. Warhammer; dagger on ground. 
Maeni: 19. _Mage armor_ for 3 hours. ENTANGLED (DC 13)!!!
Flair: 17. _Grease_ til R35T19 (+10 escape artist). Holding a rock. ENTANGLED (DC 13)!!!
 Brother Jaume: 15. ENTANGLED (DC 13)!!! _Grease_ til R36T19 (+10 escape artist). 
*  _Light_ on quarterstaff. _Vigor_ til R46T6.
AV2: 11. (22:44). _Entangle_ til R42T11. 
Jens: 6. Earth defense up.

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T6:**Spoiler: Jens >>> Collective*
Show

_"No one's dying anymore? Good. Resume gardening again."_
Jens focuses on the elemental earth and blasts it toward the vine as he jumps aside of its counterattack. Sharp flechettes of rock hit the creature for *11*.

*End Round 7, Begin Round 8 ...

R8T20:* Dorn continues to call on Torag for His favor. A tendril bats away the first attack, but the second skips off enough to do *4 (min)*. Dorn then sends *1 healing* to Brother Jaume.

*R8T19:* Maeni, you are entangled by plants. What do you do?

Flair on deck, Brother Jaume in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Dorn: 20. _Expeditious retreat_ til R41T20. Warhammer; dagger on ground. 
Maeni: 19. _Mage armor_ for 3 hours. ENTANGLED (DC 13)!!!
Flair: 17. _Grease_ til R35T19 (+10 escape artist). Holding a rock. ENTANGLED (DC 13)!!!
 Brother Jaume: 15. ENTANGLED (DC 13)!!! _Grease_ til R36T19 (+10 escape artist). 
*  _Light_ on quarterstaff. _Vigor_ til R46T6.
AV2: 11. (7:44). _Entangle_ til R42T11. Used AOO.
Jens: 6. Earth defense up.

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T19:* Maeni tries to get out of the tangles to reposition herself. Alas, it takes her two tries to rip out of the tangles with brute strength. But she does. And it may remind others in the group that the pale-skinned .... whatever she is .... is actually stronger than she looks. The difficult terrain keeps her from moving any farther, though. 

*R8T17:* Flair easily slides free of the vines, and throws the stone at the far western edge of the vine that he could see, his clothes glowing as he does so. but the difficulty of the shot and all of the mitigating factors working against him almost tripping due to his own recoil, but his mind keeps him from falling!*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Your INT was used, instead of your CON, on the Fort save vs. fumble effect, and succeeded.

*R8T15:* Brother Jaume, you are no longer grappled, but you are entangled and have not your lit-staff in hand. You are also greased. What do you do?

Assassin vine on deck, Jens in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Dorn: 20. _Expeditious retreat_ til R41T20. Warhammer; dagger on ground. 
Maeni: 19. _Mage armor_ for 3 hours. 
Flair: 17. _Grease_ til R35T19 (+10 escape artist). INT used for save.
 Brother Jaume: 15. ENTANGLED (DC 13)!!! _Grease_ til R36T19 (+10 escape artist). 
*  _Light_ on quarterstaff. _Vigor_ til R46T6.
AV2: 11. (7:44). _Entangle_ til R42T11. Used AOO.
Jens: 6. Earth defense up.

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T15:* Brother Jaume, having dropped his staff and dagger in the clinging  ground cover five feet away, opts for a full flurry of jabs and  a spinning back kick directed at the overgrown foliage. He entirely wreaks destruction on the thing, and it is now down.

*Combat is Over, but the Entangling effect is still in play ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Dorn: 20. _Expeditious retreat_ til R41T20. Warhammer; dagger on ground. 
Maeni: 19. _Mage armor_ for 3 hours. 
Flair: 17. _Grease_ til R35T19 (+10 escape artist). INT used for save.
 Brother Jaume: 15. ENTANGLED (DC 13)!!! _Grease_ til R36T19 (+10 escape artist). 
*  _Light_ on quarterstaff. _Vigor_ til R46T6.
Jens: 6. Earth defense up.

----------


## lostsole31

*Surprise Round ...*

*S19:* Jens, amazingly, sensed something amiss just as Brother Jaume stepped in and put the barricade to the side. You see two weird canine creatures and a woman with a spear and a flame in her hand behind them. This is a surprise round, so only a MA or SA, not both. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Maeni: 21.
Jens: 19.
FW1: 19. (24:24).
Brother Jaume: 15. Enlarged.
FW2: 14. (24:24).
Daridela: 12. Bramble Armor active.
* _Owl's wisdom_ til R46T12. _Produce flame_ til R47T12. _Magic fang_ on fungal wolves til R48/49T12.
Dorn: 8.
Flair: 7.

----------


## lostsole31

*S19:* Reacting quickly, Jens takes note of the dogs that bar the way, but  dismisses attacking them as Jaume is usually rather good at receiving  and dealing physical punishment. The woman at the back of the beasts  then catches Jen's eyes. There were rumors about a witch living here,  perhaps it is her?

Either way, Jens locks onto her and lashes out with his power attempting to wrest some control of her body from her. Low, whispering voices fill the area, speaking in what sounds like a  long-lost language, as if they were ghosts or apparitions from another  age. The woman loses her balance and falls to the ground.

*S19:* One of the strange-looking canines moves up and then a burst of dust explodes outwards from it in all directions. Dorn seems unaffected.

*S15:* Brother Jaume, you go back to regular size.*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Okay, first, I need you to tell me which of the four squares becomes the one that Brother Jaume occupies.
Next, I need you to roll me a Fort save.
Then, let me know what you do, as you noticed these things just as you set the barricade against the wall. As always, this is a surprise round, so you get a SA or a MA, not both.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Maeni: 21.
Jens: 19.
FW1: 19. (24:24). Spores (light green) last til R10T19.
Brother Jaume: 15. Enlarged.
FW2: 14. (24:24).
Daridela: 12. Bramble Armor active. PRONE!!! STAGGERED til R4T19!!!
* _Owl's wisdom_ til R46T12. _Produce flame_ til R47T12. _Magic fang_ on fungal wolves til R48/49T12.
Dorn: 8.
Flair: 7.

----------


## lostsole31

*S15:* Regular-sized BJ takes a defensive stance and shouts, *We only want to talk!* He then grows large once more, blocking the cave entrance. 

*S14:* The other strange fungal creature moves up and snaps at firbolgian friar.

*S12:* The woman seems to have trouble drawing breath, the fall having knocked the wind out of her, and can't seem to quite get breath to speak right now. She stands and steps a little offline.

*End Surprise Round, Begin Round One ...

R1T21:* Maeni, there is a non-visually-obscuring dusty cloud just in front of you. You see two freaky, Medium-sized quadrupeds with roughly canine features, and you have partial LOS to the woman. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Maeni: 21.
Jens: 19.
FW1: 19. (24:24). Spores (light green) last til R10T19.
Brother Jaume: 15. Enlarged. Total Defense.
FW2: 14. (24:24).
Daridela: 12. Bramble Armor active. PRONE!!! STAGGERED til R4T19!!!
* _Owl's wisdom_ til R46T12. _Produce flame_ til R47T12. _Magic fang_ on fungal wolves til R48/49T12.
Dorn: 8.
Flair: 7.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T21:* Maeni utters soothing words, trying to help everyone without delving too much into conflict, just in case. 

*R1T20:* Jens, what do you do?

FW1 on deck, Brother Jaume in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Bless_ on heroes til R41T21: +1 attack rolls, +1 saves vs. fear.
Maeni: 21.
Jens: 20.
FW1: 19. (24:24). Spores (light green) last til R10T19.
Brother Jaume: 15. Enlarged. Total Defense.
FW2: 14. (24:24).
Daridela: 12. Bramble Armor active. PRONE!!! STAGGERED til R4T19!!!
* _Owl's wisdom_ til R46T12. _Produce flame_ til R47T12. _Magic fang_ on fungal wolves til R48/49T12.
Dorn: 8.
Flair: 7.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T20:* Remaining focused on the fire wielding woman, Jens sends his thoughts out over the Collective.*Spoiler: Jens >>> Collective*
Show

_"I say we kill the dogs, and subdue the woman  for questioning. Careful about what you think over the collective, I  shall aim to secure her into the collective to aid in having her survive  her subdual."_
 
Communication complete, Jens will then once again test himself against  the woman's mental defenses in an attempt to anchor a psychic tether  onto her. She was completely unprepared for that and is easily snapped into the fold.

*R1T19:* FW1 snaps at Brother Jaume, but is deflected by a giant hand.

*R1T15:* Brother Jaume, you go back to regular size. What square do you inhabit? What do you do?

FW2 on deck, fire-wielding woman in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Bless_ on heroes til R41T21: +1 attack rolls, +1 saves vs. fear.
Maeni: 21.
Jens: 20.
FW1: 19. (24:24). Spores (light green) last til R10T19.
Brother Jaume: 15. Enlarged. Total Defense.
FW2: 14. (24:24).
Daridela: 12. Bramble Armor active. PRONE!!! STAGGERED til R4T19!!! 
* Unwilling Participant in Jens' collective.
* _Owl's wisdom_ til R46T12. _Produce flame_ til R47T12. _Magic fang_ on fungal wolves til R48/49T12.
Dorn: 8.
Flair: 7.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T15:* Big Brother Jaume shrinks down to normal size before the muscles under  his skin bunch and writhe like maddened snakes and his form grows large  again. He moves with almost the same grace as his smaller self but with all the  more raw power. His hands flash out at the dog things, doing their  deadly work. The first dog thing falls after two blows, and the second gets hit for *17* (but is still up).

Still, Brother Jaume's now larger mouth and sinus cavities draw in a huge breath of pollen or something that has him coughing.

Brother Jaume, roll a Fort save.....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Bless_ on heroes til R41T21: +1 attack rolls, +1 saves vs. fear.
* Spores (light green) last til R10T19.
Maeni: 21.
Jens: 20.
Brother Jaume: 15. Enlarged. 
FW2: 14. (24:24).
Daridela: 12. Bramble Armor active. PRONE!!! STAGGERED til R4T19!!! 
* Unwilling Participant in Jens' collective.
* _Owl's wisdom_ til R46T12. _Produce flame_ til R47T12. _Magic fang_ on fungal wolves til R48/49T12.
Dorn: 8.
Flair: 7.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T15 (Cont'd):* **Hack! Cough! Wheez!** erupts Brother Jaume as he seems to be in respiratory distress! 

*R1T14:* The remaining bizarre canine likewise lets loose with a cloud of something dusty in the air. Dorn coughs some, but is otherwise able to keep from falling prety to whatever effect is in the air.

*R1T12:* The woman backs up a little, her body covered in strange bracken and thorns and lets loose a gout of fire at the friar, who takes *8 fire*.

*R1T8:* Dorn continues to clear his throat and yells out, *"Everyone out of the cloud if you can!"* He casts _shield of faith_ on Brother Jaume, who is surrounded by a light field of force similar to a hammer. He deftly moves well into the room past the creature, though he is still in the cloud.

*R1T7:* Flair, you don't even know what you are looking at (unless you try to figure it out). What do you do?

Maeni on deck, Jens in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Bless_ on heroes til R41T21: +1 attack rolls, +1 saves vs. fear.
* Spores (light green) last til R10T19.
Maeni: 21.
Jens: 20.
Brother Jaume: 15. Enlarged. _Shield of faith_ til R41T18.
*  POISONED: Save each round til R7T15 (DC 15, cure 2 saves). 
* Currently Fatigued & Weakened (1): 2 penalty on all Fortitude saves and Constitution checks. Every time she attempts a Fortitude save against the poison, whether she succeeds or fails, he takes damage as on initial exposure.
FW2: 14. (24:24).
Daridela: 12. Bramble Armor active. STAGGERED til R4T19!!! 
* Unwilling Participant in Jens' collective.
* _Owl's wisdom_ til R46T12. _Produce flame_ til R47T12. _Magic fang_ on fungal wolves til R48/49T12.
Dorn: 8.
Flair: 7.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T7:* *"Don't breathe in the spores!"* Flair yells, realizing what was happening a fraction of a second too late.*  "It will drain your vitality and tire you out! If the spores completely  overrun your immune system, you become a fungal beast like they have!"*  He took a few steps back, gesturing to his teammates to do the same. He  did keep himself on guard in case the fungal wolf approached. 

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T21:* Maeni, what do you do?

Jens on deck, Brother Jaume in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Bless_ on heroes til R41T21: +1 attack rolls, +1 saves vs. fear.
* Spores (light green) last til R10T19.
Maeni: 21.
Jens: 20.
Brother Jaume: 15. Enlarged. _Shield of faith_ til R41T18.
*  POISONED: Save each round til R7T15 (DC 15, cure 2 saves). 
* Currently Fatigued & Weakened (1): 2 penalty on all Fortitude saves and Constitution checks. Every time she attempts a Fortitude save against the poison, whether she succeeds or fails, he takes damage as on initial exposure.
FW2: 14. (24:24).
Daridela: 12. Bramble Armor active. STAGGERED til R4T19!!! 
* Unwilling Participant in Jens' collective.
* _Owl's wisdom_ til R46T12. _Produce flame_ til R47T12. _Magic fang_ on fungal wolves til R48/49T12.
Dorn: 8.
Flair: 7.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T21:* Seeing the Fire wielding woman hurl flames at his ally and step out of sight, Jens berates her over the collective.*Spoiler: Jens >>> Collective*
Show

_"If you surrender peacefully you shall not be harmed, but any harm you cause Will be repaid by you."_
He then draws from the woman's lifeforce, redirecting it to heal the friar. He will then retreat ten feet. Brother Jaume receives *6 healing*. Jens senses an incredibly power mind that likely was surprised and thrown (and unlucky) when he got her in the collective .... not weak.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Bless_ on heroes til R41T21: +1 attack rolls, +1 saves vs. fear.
* Spores (light green) last til R12T14.
Maeni: 21.
Jens: 20.
Brother Jaume: 15. Enlarged. _Shield of faith_ til R41T18.
*  POISONED: Save each round til R7T15 (DC 15, cure 2 saves). 
* Currently Fatigued & Weakened (1): 2 penalty on all Fortitude saves and Constitution checks. Every time she attempts a Fortitude save against the poison, whether she succeeds or fails, he takes damage as on initial exposure.
FW2: 14. (24:24).
Daridela: 12. Bramble Armor active. STAGGERED til R4T19!!! 
* Unwilling Participant in Jens' collective.
* _Owl's wisdom_ til R46T12. _Produce flame_ til R47T12. _Magic fang_ on fungal wolves til R48/49T12.
Dorn: 8.
Flair: 7.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T21:* Given how scarce her remaining options are, Maeni sends positive energy into the collective. It is overkill, as it fully heals the nearly-healed Brother Jaume.

*R2T20:* Seeing the Fire wielding woman hurl flames at his ally and step out of sight, Jens berates her over the collective.*Spoiler: Jens >>> Collective*
Show

_"If you surrender peacefully you shall not be harmed, but any harm you cause Will be repaid by you."_
He then finds that the witch's mind is incredibly strong (taking only *6*), but Brother Jaume is already healed with overkill by Maeni, and nobody else in the group is wounded. He then draws from the woman's lifeforce, redirecting it to heal the friar. He will then retreat ten feet.

*R2T15:* The rotund friar shrinks before enlarging again. He holds off the poison from continuing for right this minute, but he is still in danger and will need to save again later. Obviously in some  distress, BJ hacks, coughs and spins kicks the creature. Twice. He hits it. Twice. For 12 apiece, disabling it.

*R2T14:* The fungal wolf snaps at Brother Jaume, but doesn't hit. But being a plant, it does not bleed so it is still disabled, but doesn't drop.

*R2T12:* The woman doesn't respond to Jens and backs away, sending a gout of flame at Dorn (who just ducks out of the way).

*R2T8:* Dorn ignores the spores and looks at the woman and calls out to his party, *"Evil!"* Then he stares at the woman and with greater purpose he levels his warhammer at her and repeats with a growl, *"Evil."* He then steps forward and attacks her with increased conviction, but it is wild and she ducks out of the way.

*R2T7:* Flair's mind goes on overdrive yet again, and then... *Spoiler: Flair*
Show

Almost instantaneously, everything in your view shuts out, and the light that your eyes had collected appears as a quickly dimming white dot in the center of what once was your vision ... a white dot surrounded by blackness. The white dot finally disappears. You see nothing.
What do you do?

Maeni on deck, Jens in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Bless_ on heroes til R41T21: +1 attack rolls, +1 saves vs. fear.
* Spores (light green) last til R12T14.
Maeni: 21.
Jens: 20.
Brother Jaume: 15. Enlarged. _Shield of faith_ til R41T18.
*  POISONED: Save each round til R7T15 (DC 15, cure 2 saves). Made 1 save.
* Currently Fatigued & Weakened (1): 2 penalty on all Fortitude saves and Constitution checks. Every time she attempts a Fortitude save against the poison, whether she succeeds or fails, he takes damage as on initial exposure.
FW2: 14. (0:24).
Daridela: 12. Bramble Armor active. STAGGERED til R4T19!!! 
* Unwilling Participant in Jens' collective.
* _Owl's wisdom_ til R46T12. _Produce flame_ til R37T12. _Magic fang_ on fungal wolves til R48/49T12.
Dorn: 8. SMITE EVIL vs. Daridela.
Flair: 7.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T7:* Flair spends a second or two stretching his hands out until he finds the  stone wall. He leans against it, desperately trying to blink vision  back into his eyes. Right now, he wasn't exactly crucial to the fight,  but needless to say, this was very distressing. He briefly considered  requesting aid from Jens, but he ultimately decided to hold off on that.  Until they had dealt with her, all he could do was distract them right  now.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T21:* Without any target in sight, and without any wounded, Maeni simply asks, "*How long for the spore cloud?"*

Flair, still trying to figure out what had gone wrong with his eyes, answers, *"About a minute."*

Looking at Flair, Maeni asks, trying to figure out what could be happening, *"Are you okay?"*

*R3T20:* Jens, what do you do?

Brother Jaume on deck (needs to roll another poison save), fungal wolf in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Bless_ on heroes til R41T21: +1 attack rolls, +1 saves vs. fear.
* Spores (light green) last til R12T14.
Maeni: 21.
Jens: 20.
Brother Jaume: 15. Enlarged. _Shield of faith_ til R41T18.
*  POISONED: Save each round til R7T15 (DC 15, cure 2 saves). Made 1 save.
* Currently Fatigued & Weakened (1): 2 penalty on all Fortitude saves and Constitution checks. Every time she attempts a Fortitude save against the poison, whether she succeeds or fails, he takes damage as on initial exposure.
FW2: 14. (0:24).
Daridela: 12. Bramble Armor active. STAGGERED til R4T19!!! 
* Unwilling Participant in Jens' collective.
* _Owl's wisdom_ til R46T12. _Produce flame_ til R37T12. _Magic fang_ on fungal wolves til R48/49T12.
Dorn: 8. SMITE EVIL vs. Daridela.
Flair: 7.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T20:* Seeing Flairs distress and hearing Meanis question. Jens will delay to hear Flairs answer. 

*R3T15:* Only through the greatest resolve is Brother Jaume able to fight off the remains of the spores in this body. But he still has to deal with the fact that he is still in the spore cloud.

Brother Jaume, roll a Fort save vs. poison to keep from being re-affected by the poison since you are still standing in the cloud (then I will update your round as you posted)...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Bless_ on heroes til R41T21: +1 attack rolls, +1 saves vs. fear.
* Spores (light green) last til R12T14.
Maeni: 21.
Jens: 20. DELAYING!!!
Brother Jaume: 15. Enlarged. _Shield of faith_ til R41T18.
*  POISONED: Save each round til R7T15 (DC 15, cure 2 saves). Made 1 save.
* Currently Fatigued & Weakened (1): 2 penalty on all Fortitude saves and Constitution checks. Every time she attempts a Fortitude save against the poison, whether she succeeds or fails, he takes damage as on initial exposure.
FW2: 14. (0:24).
Daridela: 12. Bramble Armor active. STAGGERED til R4T19!!! 
* Unwilling Participant in Jens' collective.
* _Owl's wisdom_ til R46T12. _Produce flame_ til R37T12. _Magic fang_ on fungal wolves til R48/49T12.
Dorn: 8. SMITE EVIL vs. Daridela.
Flair: 7.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T15:* Brother Jaume shrinks down to normal size, and tries to control his breathing with the smaller air requirement of his normal size to limit the amount of spores he inhales. It doesn't help, and now Brother Jaume is not just weakened, but impaired.*Spoiler: Brother Jaume*
Show

At this point, not only are you fatigued, but you are also rocking a total -6 penalty to all Fort saves and Constitution checks, and you are poisoned anew.
Brother Jaume wheezes heavily. His vantage point shifted, he sizes up his opponent and delivers an accurate punch for 8, enough to drop the wolf, and delivers a second punch for good measure to make sure the fungal wolf is dead.

*R3T12:* Brother Jaume sees a bit of flame head towards Dorn before it gets deflected away from him at the last second.

*R3T8:* Dorn calls out, *"Brother Jaume, get out of the cloud!"* before charging out of sight.

*R3T7:* Flair, something happens to you sensorily (and remember that somebody is looking for an answer from you...*Spoiler: Flair*
Show

This will be posted in a PM in Discord.
What do you do?

Maeni on deck, Brother Jaume in the hole, Jens delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Bless_ on heroes til R41T21: +1 attack rolls, +1 saves vs. fear.
* Spores (light green) last til R12T14.
Maeni: 21.
Jens: 20. DELAYING!!!
Brother Jaume: 15. Enlarged. _Shield of faith_ til R41T18.
*  POISONED: Save each round til R9T15 (DC 15, cure 2 saves). 
* Currently Impaired (2): 6 penalty on all Fortitude saves and Constitution checks. Every time he attempts a Fortitude save against the poison, whether she succeeds or fails, he takes damage as on initial exposure. He is also FATIGUED.
Daridela: 12. Bramble Armor active. STAGGERED til R4T19!!! 
* Unwilling Participant in Jens' collective.
* _Owl's wisdom_ til R46T12. _Produce flame_ til R27T12. _Magic fang_ on fungal wolves til R48/49T12.
Dorn: 8. SMITE EVIL vs. Daridela. CHARGED!
Flair: 7.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T7:* Flair nodded, tilting his head to see that the image seemed to move with him. *"I'm  getting some sort of vision. I see glowing green words on a pitch black  background. It's like I'm in a dark room wearing a pair of goggles with  tiny luminous text on them."* He then reached out for the  text, trying to find some way of interacting with them as he wracks his  brain to determine what any of this means.*Spoiler: Flair*
Show

He burns a use of Daring Exploit, but gets nothing. His True Lore appears to be unavailable at this time.
 

*R3T6:* Seeing there is little Jens can do to assist Flair, he will assist Dorn  in subduing the woman. Reaching out once more to drain her of vitality. As expected, her powerful mind is able to minimize the damage. He tries moving the woman's vital energy to himself, Brother Jaume, and Dorn (just in case) ... but nobody actually is suffering any "wounds" in the traditional sense.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T21:* Maeni, what do you do?

Brother Jaume on deck (make a Fort save), Grotto witch in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Bless_ on heroes til R41T21: +1 attack rolls, +1 saves vs. fear.
* Spores (light green) last til R12T14.
Maeni: 21.
Brother Jaume: 15. _Shield of faith_ til R41T18.
*  POISONED: Save each round til R9T15 (DC 15, cure 2 saves). 
* Currently Impaired (2): 6 penalty on all Fortitude saves and Constitution checks. Every time he attempts a Fortitude save against the poison, whether she succeeds or fails, he takes damage as on initial exposure. He is also FATIGUED.
Daridela: 12. Bramble Armor active. STAGGERED til R4T19!!! 
* Unwilling Participant in Jens' collective.
* _Owl's wisdom_ til R46T12. _Produce flame_ til R27T12. _Magic fang_ on fungal wolves til R48/49T12.
Dorn: 8. SMITE EVIL vs. Daridela. CHARGED!
Flair: 7.
Jens: 6.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T21:* Before taking a deep breath and rushing through the cloud hoping to reach free air at the other side, Maeni shouts out, "*Does it means anything, Flair?"* 

*R4T15:* Brother Jaume staggers back to the cave mouth, coughing, and is _visibly disabled_!

*R4T12:* The woman with fire in the palm of her hand attacks Dorn. Maeni sees that while some unseen force tries to knock aside the flames she still touches Dorn in the side of the neck for *10 fire* before she steps back.

*R4T8:* Dorn calls on Torag for His favor while recovering from his charge and stepping forward. His first strike hits her in the left shoulder for *17*, then the upper left arm for *12*. Then a short muttered prayer and he touches his neck, healing *6*.

*R4T7:* Flair, your vision .... "turns on." However, there is a host of little bits of overlay information on the various things you see, but that information is almost too small to make sense of. Meanwhile, there are various little hash marks on the bottom and right side of your vision. At the bottom of your field of vision is a single black line, and in the same green lettering you saw before is a message (see Discord).  Brother Jaume is standing right near you now, and he looks horrible, even if "unwounded." Jens is near you as well. You don't see Dorn or Maeni or the woman, but you hear fighting in the cavern up ahead. What do you do?

Jens on deck, Maeni in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Bless_ on heroes til R41T21: +1 attack rolls, +1 saves vs. fear.
* Spores (light green) last til R12T14.
Maeni: 21.
Brother Jaume: 15. _Shield of faith_ til R41T18.
*  POISONED: Save each round til R9T15 (DC 15, cure 2 saves). 
* Currently Disabled (3): 8 penalty on all Fortitude saves and Constitution checks. Every time he attempts a Fortitude save against the poison, whether she succeeds or fails, he takes damage as on initial exposure. He is also FATIGUED. 
*  Also, he is DISABLED. If he takes a standard action, he drops to -1 hp and begins dying.
Daridela: 12. Bramble Armor active. 
* Unwilling Participant in Jens' collective.
* _Owl's wisdom_ til R46T12. _Produce flame_ til R27T12. 
Dorn: 8. SMITE EVIL vs. Daridela. 
Flair: 7.
Jens: 6.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T7:* *"Cody?"* Flair states in confusion.  He was about to ask about what this all meant until he saw Jaume. He  knelt next to him holding his hand out over him as worry crossed his  face. He then turned to Jens. *"Jens, the spores are attacking his immune system. Focus on that rather than wound mitigation!"* 

*R4T6:* Seeing Jaume about ready to die right before him, Jens grimaces and says while concentrating his mental powers, *"If you want me to promise to stop using my powers on or near you you will need to promise to stop dying in front of me."* Of course, in saying this, that diabolical little creature appears on Jens shoulder again and whispers infernal sweet nothing in his ear. 

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T21:* Maeni, what do you do?

Brother Jaume on deck (Fort save, and you can use _Milo's lucky break_ for a +2 bonus), enemy woman in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Bless_ on heroes til R41T21: +1 attack rolls, +1 saves vs. fear.
* Spores (light green) last til R12T14.
Maeni: 21.
Brother Jaume: 15. _Shield of faith_ til R41T18. _Animal affinity_ (CON + 4) til R44T7. MILO'S LUCKY BREAK!!!
*  POISONED: Save each round til R9T15 (DC 15, cure 2 saves). 
* Currently Disabled (3): 8 penalty on all Fortitude saves and Constitution checks. Every time he attempts a Fortitude save against the poison, whether she succeeds or fails, he takes damage as on initial exposure. He is also FATIGUED. 
*  Also, he is DISABLED. If he takes a standard action, he drops to -1 hp and begins dying.
Daridela: 12. Bramble Armor active. 
* Unwilling Participant in Jens' collective.
* _Owl's wisdom_ til R46T12. _Produce flame_ til R27T12. 
Dorn: 8. SMITE EVIL vs. Daridela. 
Flair: 7. Can't use _Milo's lucky break_ again until R10T7.
Jens: 6.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T21:* With quick arcane words, a layer of butter appears on the ground all  around the creature, and Maeni moves around to take position to  intercept. "*I'm here!*" 

With incredible reflexes, the woman easily keeps her footing.

*R5T15:* Jens power must have helped, for hunched and wheezing, the beleaguered monk successfully marshals his internal resources to repel the fungal invaders. While there is a little more degradation in Brother Jaume's system, the cleric temporarily halts progression of the disease. Several seconds from now will be crucial in determining if his body relapses in giving in to the affliction or permanently fights it off.

*R5T12:* The woman carefully steps out of the area of grease, even using the momentum to not provoke from Dorn or Maeni as she does so. She then wields the gout of flame like a blade and scores a light on Maeni's lower left leg for *11 fire*.

*R5T8:* Dorn advances on the woman. His warhammer mashes down on her left foot for *13* with a scream of pain from her. On the other hand, the brambles that surround her do a total of *7 mod* to Dorn.

*R5T7:* Flair, the lucky break might have helped, but now that won't be available again for about nearly seconds.*Spoiler: Flair*
Show

More of that green print on black background, but this time a whole host of printing, dropping off screen for something else while other things print happens in a succession to fast for you to mentally track, but usually with the format of "[XXX] Loading..." and "[XXX] Installing..."
What do you do?
Jens on deck, Maeni in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Bless_ on heroes til R41T21: +1 attack rolls, +1 saves vs. fear.
* Spores (light green) last til R12T14.
Maeni: 21.
Brother Jaume: 15. _Shield of faith_ til R41T18. _Animal affinity_ (CON + 4) til R44T7. DELAYING!.
*  POISONED: Save each round til R9T15 (DC 15, cure 2 saves). MADE ONE SAVE!
* Currently Disabled (3): 8 penalty on all Fortitude saves and Constitution checks. Every time he attempts a Fortitude save against the poison, whether she succeeds or fails, he takes damage as on initial exposure. He is also FATIGUED. 
*  Also, he is DISABLED. If he takes a standard action, he drops to -1 hp and begins dying.
Daridela: 12. Bramble Armor active. 
* Unwilling Participant in Jens' collective.
* _Owl's wisdom_ til R46T12. _Produce flame_ til R27T12. 
Dorn: 8. SMITE EVIL vs. Daridela. 
Flair: 7. Can't use _Milo's lucky break_ again until R9T7.
Jens: 6.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T7:* Flair looks over Jaume and bites his lip; he's done all he can to help right now and he can only look and (metaphorically) pray.

*R5T6:* Quickly examining Jaume, Jens mutters to himself while trying to think of ways to aid the friar, *"Spores,  entered through the respiratory system, obvious symptoms respiratory  distress, bloodshot eyes... too quick-acting to be disease. Okay, Jaume,  we're going to get you through this. I need you to breath deeply as you  can through the nose and then exhale from the mouth."*

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...

R6T21:* Maeni, what do you do?

Brother Jaume on deck (and needs to make another saving throw), Enemy woman in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Bless_ on heroes til R41T21: +1 attack rolls, +1 saves vs. fear.
* Spores (light green) last til R12T14.
Maeni: 21.
Brother Jaume: 15. _Shield of faith_ til R41T18. _Animal affinity_ (CON + 4) til R44T7. DELAYING!.
*  POISONED: Save each round til R9T15 (DC 15, cure 2 saves). MADE ONE SAVE!
* Currently Disabled (3): 8 penalty on all Fortitude saves and Constitution checks. Every time he attempts a Fortitude save against the poison, whether she succeeds or fails, he takes damage as on initial exposure. He is also FATIGUED. 
*  Also, he is DISABLED. If he takes a standard action, he drops to -1 hp and begins dying.
Daridela: 12. Bramble Armor active. 
* Unwilling Participant in Jens' collective.
* _Owl's wisdom_ til R46T12. _Produce flame_ til R27T12. 
Dorn: 8. SMITE EVIL vs. Daridela. 
Flair: 7. Can't use _Milo's lucky break_ again until R9T7. DELAYING!!!
Jens: 6.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T5:* Flair nodded at Jens' words. *"Exactly, get those spores out of your system. In through the nose, out through the mouth."*

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...

R6T21:* With her claws out, Maeni tries to reciprocate after stepping to a more favorable position. Her left claws score a deep gash in her haunch for *6*.

*R6T15:* Brother Jaume, your normal Fort save is in the dirt, but you do get a +4 bonus to your save due to Jens and Flair's help. Roll a Fort save ...

Enemy woman on deck, Dorn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Bless_ on heroes til R41T21: +1 attack rolls, +1 saves vs. fear.
* Spores (light green) last til R12T14.
Maeni: 21.
Brother Jaume: 15. _Shield of faith_ til R41T18. _Animal affinity_ (CON + 4) til R44T7. DELAYING!.
*  POISONED: Save each round til R9T15 (DC 15, cure 2 saves). MADE ONE SAVE!
* Currently Disabled (3): 8 penalty on all Fortitude saves and Constitution checks. Every time he attempts a Fortitude save against the poison, whether she succeeds or fails, he takes damage as on initial exposure. He is also FATIGUED. 
*  Also, he is DISABLED. If he takes a standard action, he drops to -1 hp and begins dying.
Daridela: 12. Bramble Armor active. 
* Unwilling Participant in Jens' collective.
* _Owl's wisdom_ til R46T12. _Produce flame_ til R27T12. 
Dorn: 8. SMITE EVIL vs. Daridela. 
Jens: 6.
Flair: 5. Can't use _Milo's lucky break_ again until R9T7.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T15:* BJ breathes as directed, coughing and wheezing. He gives a silent prayer to Ol One Eye for aid. He manages to croak out *Antitoxin....in my sack.* He points to where he dropped the sack. And yet, it seems that whether it was his own force of will, the help of the medics, or Ol' One-Eye not wanting to lose a mighty servant, Brother Jaume finally overcomes the last of the poison in his system.*Spoiler: Brother Jaume*
Show

All effects of the poison up to this point are still current. So, even though you have max hit points, you are "disabled" as if you had 0. You still are impaired and weakened with the massive hit to Fort saves, and you are fatigued.
 

*R6T12:* The woman casts a spell that Maeni realizes is druidic in nature the way she casts it (_obscuring mist_), and a thick cloud of mist billows out from her, obscuring all sight beyond 5'. She then withdraws such that Dorn cannot attack her. Maeni does get in a swipe, though, cutting her deep along the back of the left knee for *6*, but Maeni takes *9* herself from the thorns of the woman. No matter, it was enough to drop her!

*R6T8:* There are paladins who serve gods whom, between the two of them, are paragons of redemption and mercy for the wicked. Torag is not that god, and ever the good servant, Dorn is not that paladin. He brings his hammer down on her for a killing blow, his smite ending when her life does as well, and he taking no damage from her thorns.

*Combat Ends ...*

The mist will remain for several annoying minutes.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Bless_ on heroes til R41T21: +1 attack rolls, +1 saves vs. fear.
* Spores (light green) last til R12T14.
Maeni: 21.
Brother Jaume: 15. _Shield of faith_ til R41T18. _Animal affinity_ (CON + 4) til R44T7. DELAYING!.
*  POISONED: Save each round til R9T15 (DC 15, cure 2 saves). MADE ONE SAVE!
* Currently Disabled (3): 8 penalty on all Fortitude saves and Constitution checks. Every time he attempts a Fortitude save against the poison, whether she succeeds or fails, he takes damage as on initial exposure. He is also FATIGUED. 
*  Also, he is DISABLED. If he takes a standard action, he drops to -1 hp and begins dying.
Daridela: 12. DYING!!!
* Unwilling Participant in Jens' collective.
* _Owl's wisdom_ til R46T12. 
Dorn: 8. SMITE EVIL vs. Daridela. 
Jens: 6.
Flair: 5. Can't use _Milo's lucky break_ again until R9T7.

----------


## lostsole31

Flair does his best to shake Maeni off him as he pulls at his bindings. *"Maeni, this isn't funny. I'm not into ropes and stuff. Get off me."*

She doesn't cut him off mid-sentence, draping something unseen but obviously fabric caressingly along his chest as she straddles him. But once he is done speaking, he feels her pin him down with a thick sheet or something pressed against his mouth. Flair tries to shake her off, and realizes that when he went to sleep, his pacts left leaving him more vulnerable.  He tries to thrash about but right now he is pinned.

*Round One ...

*Brother Jaume and Dorn continue snoozing comfortably in the next room.....

*R1T17:* Flair, you currently have both arms tied separately to the headboard as noted. Maeni is straddling you and actually has you pinned with the sheet in your mouth. This doesn't stop you from making Flair, but definitely cuts down on anything intelligible as well as cutting down volume. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 26. ASLEEP!
Dorn: 18. ASLEEP!
Flair: 17. Arms tied to headboard, Maeni straddling him.
Jens: 16. ASLEEP!
Maeni: 14. Currently stradding Flair.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T17:* Flair does his best to shake Maeni off him as he pulls at his bindings. *"Maeni, this isn't funny. I'm not into ropes and stuff. Get off me."* 

She doesn't try to gag him mid-sentence, letting him speak, but then goes to pin him. Flair tries to kick her off and wriggle free, but he fails. He tries to bang his hands against the wall.

*R1T16:* Jens, you wake up. Not in alarm, just ease into consciousness, and likely try to continue to fall asleep.

*R1T14:* Maeni is now pinning Flair, and gets a sheet tied around his mouth (he is now gagged). 

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T26:* Jens hears Dorn stopped snoring, though Brother Jaume is heard sawing logs just fine.

*R2T17:* Flair, what do you do? You are now gagged/ pinned.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 26. ASLEEP!
Dorn: 18. ASLEEP!
Flair: 17. Arms tied to headboard, Maeni straddling him. Gagged. PINNED!
Jens: 16. Awake, but not alert.
Maeni: 14. Currently stradding Flair.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T17:* Flair tries to wriggle out from under Maeni, pulling at his restraints, still making as much as a ruckus as he can. He realizes soon that trying to get out of everything is pointless, so focuses on what matters, getting help. With Maeni so close to him, pinning him, Flair presses his cheek against hers in a side profile, opening his mouth as widely as he can. He uses her own cheekbone as a form of anchor to help him peel back the gag. He then screams out, *"Help! She's gonna' kill me! Help! AHHHHHHHH!"* 

*Everybody* hears that!

*R2T16:* Okay, Jens, there is definitely something going on in Flair and Maeni's room. What do you do?

Maeni on deck, Brother Jaume (freshly woken) in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 26. PRONE in bed!!!
Dorn: 18. PRONE in bed!!!
Flair: 17. Arms tied to headboard, Maeni straddling him. PINNED!
Jens: 16. PRONE in bed!!!
Maeni: 14. Currently pinning Flair.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T16:* Hearing the screaming from the next room, Jens gives up his struggle to  get some sleep and lifts himself from bed. Reestablishing Collective  amongst his allies in the room as he speaks to them telepathically.*Spoiler: Jens >>> Collective (Brother Jaume, Dorn)*
Show

*Can't even go one day without some sorta bull-*
 
*R2T14:* Maeni belches acid at Flair, but he bucks around so that he only takes *2 acid*.  Unfortunately, throwing her aim off also means that only the wall behind them is mild collateral damage, and not any of the other bindings on Flair.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T26:* Brother Jaume, you are prone in bed, and it definitely sounds like something wrong. You have only the dimmest sight to the others in your room .... mainly a lump in bed for Dorn, and what you think is Jens on his feet. Jens just soaked you up in the collective and then gave the above message. What do you do?

Dorn on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 26. PRONE in bed!!!
Dorn: 18. PRONE in bed!!!
Flair: 17. Arms tied to headboard, Maeni straddling him. PINNED!
Jens: 16. 
Maeni: 14. Currently pinning Flair.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T26:* Brother Jaume gets up, and listens for the source of the commotion, and realizes it is on the other side of the wall, from the room next door shared by Flair and Maeni.*Spoiler: Brother Jaume >>> Collective (Jens, Dorn)*
Show

_"What is happening?!"_
 
*R3T18:* Dorn jumps up from bed, steps over and unlocks the door. *"Brother Jaume, hurry over. I'll grab your quarterstaff."*

*R3T17:* Flair, you are still pinned by Maeni with each arm separately tied to the headboard, but hopefully being able to shout is helping (be a good idea to continue, too). What do you do?

Jens on deck, Maeni in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 26. 
Dorn: 18. 
Flair: 17. Arms tied to headboard, Maeni straddling him. PINNED!
Jens: 16. 
Maeni: 14. Currently pinning Flair.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T17:* Flair's screams continue, with a *"Get her off me!"* interlaced between the screams. He continues to struggle to free himself.

*R3T16:* Jens, you definitely heard that! What do you do now?

Maeni on deck, Brother Jaume in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 26. 
Dorn: 18. 
Flair: 17. Arms tied to headboard, Maeni straddling him. PINNED!
Jens: 16. 
Maeni: 14. Currently pinning Flair.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T16:* Hurrying to the door as further shouts occur, Jens opens the door. He then speaks telepathically to the collective.*Spoiler: Jens >>> Collective (Brother Jaume, Dorn)*
Show

_Sounds like Maeni  got hungry and wanted a midnight snack._
 
*R3T14:* In Flair's room, Maeni - if that even is Maeni, for Flair can see nothing - tries to maintain the pin on Flair's bucking form and miraculously has to get off of him to the side of the bed or risk tumbling to the floor. Flair hears a sultry laughing from next to him.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T26:* Brother Jaume rushes out of the room to the next door to see what the commotion is about, but finds that the door is locked.

*R4T18:* Dorn steps away from Jens back a little bit into the room and picks up his hammer and Brother Jaume's staff.

*R4T17:* Flair, okay, you are no longer pinned! You are entangled (the can't move from your spot kind) and don't have use of your arms, but she [presumably Maeni] is no longer grappling you. What do you do?

Jens on deck, Maeni in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 26. 
Dorn: 18. 
Flair: 17. Arms tied to headboard, Maeni straddling him. 
Jens: 16. 
Maeni: 14.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T17:* Flair sits himself up and focuses on getting free, yelling* "C'MON, C'MON!"* at himself as he works, and through a combination of nerve, daring, and inspiration, manages to wriggle his left hand free!

*R4T16:* Jens, you are at the now-open door to your room. What do you do?

Maeni on deck, Brother Jaume in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 26. 
Dorn: 18. 
Flair: 17. Right arm tied to headboard.
Jens: 16. 
Maeni: 14.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T16:* Jens moves toward's Flair's door, stymied by its frettingly locked status.

*R4T14:* Maeni casts a spell.*Spoiler: Flair*
Show

You hear a woman's voice casting _invisibility_.
*Spoiler: Brother Jaume, Jens*
Show

You both hear a woman's voice cast a spell in the room, but you don't know what spell.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T26:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Dorn on deck, Flair in the hole ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 26. 
Dorn: 18. 
Flair: 17. Right arm tied to headboard.
Jens: 16. 
Maeni: 14.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T26:* Lacking the wherewithal and the means to unlock the door through subtler  methods, BJ will resort to brute force and kick open the door. *Stand clear!* 

The first kick slams the door for *mod 9*. The second is poorly balanced and kicks against the door without damage, angering the monk.*Spoiler: Dennis Leary*
Show

So, I ended up fumbling, so it is just his luck. He got "Frustration," and suffers a -4 penalty on all attack rolls for 1 rd.

*R5T18:*  Dorn comes into the hallway, passing Jens and Brother Jaume to get to the other side, dropping the quarterstaff at Brother Jaume's feet while he two-hands his warhammer and slams the door for *mod 5*.

*R5T17:* Flair, right now you are entangled as your right arm is still tied to the headboard. You are still in darkness. What do you do? 

Jens on deck, Maeni(?) in the hole ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 26. 
Dorn: 18. 
Flair: 17. Right arm tied to headboard.
Jens: 16. 
Maeni: 14. 
Door: (6:20).

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T17:* "*Sh**! Merda! Schieße!*" he  swore in Taldane, Infernal and Dwarven, before repeating the word in all  the languages he knew. Maeni had gone invisible, so even if he could  get himself free and get the lights on, she was poised to strike and  he'd never know until it was too late. The important part was getting  free, though, so with his one free hand he worked on loosening the knot  on the other to liberate himself, and finds success.

*R5T16:* Jens, you are standing next to Brother Jaume, and at an angle to the door. What do you do?

Brother Jaume on deck, Dorn in the hole ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 26. 
Dorn: 18. 
Flair: 17. Right arm tied to headboard.
Jens: 16. 
Maeni: 14. 
Door: (6:20).

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T16:* Seeing the others attempts at forced entry, Jens sighs and says, *This door is coming out of Flair and Maenis pocket not mine.*

Jens then summons earth to beat down the door, but his aim is thrown off by the dim light the candle in the hallway affords.

*R5T14:* A spell is heard being intoned by a female voice.*Spoiler: Flair, Brother Jaume*
Show

Somebody just cast a _bless_ spell.

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...

R6T26:* Brother Jaume, you are still a little discombobulated from your last attempted kick (-4 attack roll). Your quarterstaff is on the ground at your feet. What do you do?

Dorn on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 26. 
Dorn: 18. 
Flair: 17. 
Jens: 16. 
Maeni: 14. _Bless_!
Door: (6:20).

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T26:* Brother Jaume gathers his wits and tries a series of open palm strikes on the door near the lock. Both land, and the second finally smashes down the door, but his focus on the door means that he doesn't have time yet to pick up his staff.

*R6T18:* Dorn steps past Brother Jaume into the room up to Flair. *"Are you okay?"*

*R6T17:* Finally freed from his bonds, Flair rushes to the open doorway in the darkness, feeling his way out of the room.

*R6T16:* Jens, what do you do?

Brother Jaume on deck, Dorn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 26. 
Dorn: 18. 
Flair: 17. 
Jens: 16. 
Maeni: 14. _Bless_! _Invisibility_.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T16:* Unable to see a hint of Flair through the darkness, Jens can't reach out to join him into the collective. He also asks aloud, *"What's going on? Any injuries? If this was 'bed play' I swear..."* 

*R6T14:* The shutter to the window outside opens, as the dim cold light only shows a couple shapes inside the room.

*End Round 6, Begin Round 7 ...

R7T26:* Brother Jaume, you pick up your quarterstaff (a MA). What else do you do?

Dorn on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 26. 
Dorn: 18. 
Flair: 17. 
Jens: 16. 
Maeni: 14. _Bless_! _Invisibility_.

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T26:* Indeed, the only way the PCs have had any chance of seeing thus far at all have been the candles placed on the wall opposite the doors, spaced midway between each door so as to faintly light two doors' keys. Brother Jaume steps over to the candle holder between their rooms' and picks up the candleholder.

*R7T18:* Dorn casts _shield of faith_ on Flair, limning him in a very faint glow (as in, doesn't really shed light) similar to an upside-down hammer.

*R7T17:* Flair, what do you do?

Jens on deck, Brother Jaume in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 26. 
Dorn: 18. 
Flair: 17. 
Jens: 16. 
Maeni: 14. _Bless_! _Invisibility_.

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T17:* Flair quickly exits his room and presses himself flat against the wall.  He tries to take a deep breath and calm himself, but he finds that  difficult. Something about this escapade scared him in a way he hadn't  realized. He'd been in bad situations before; ones where it seemed that  there was no way out, but this was different. The giant's breakfast  required a delicate hand, but he'd gotten through it. The fight vs the  Tatterman. he frankly expected to die, but at least there were things he  was able to do to help, though he would be the first to admit that it  wasn't a lot. But the point is that he had options; he had a choice he  could make that could theoretically make a difference. 

But this was different. Like the dream he woke from that got him to the  asylum, here there was an overwhelming feeling of powerlessness; of an  inescapable death. Yeah, that got everyone in the end, but that was  different. Dying at an old age was just your body using up the charges  of your soul; outside of a few expensive, difficult, and occasionally  morally dubious tricks, that was universal. But a violent death is a  different beast. It's the kind of stuff that can spontaneously undead  and creates haunts. It's nasty for everyone involved, which is why he  tried to avoid it wherever possible. But the concept of free will and  the importance of choice was a very big deal for Flair. Every day, with  his actions, he did everything he could to not be a callous, cruel  person, like he was when he called himself Padre Pervasi. His choices  would never un-make the things he did back then, but he could choose not  to do them now. So the thought of his life being snuffed out when there  are no choices to be made that will stop it was especially scary.

_But panic won't solve anything_, he  reminds himself. Only by looking at things rationally can he find the  path out. Looking at the situation calmly, he realized that he's out of  immediate danger. He had full movement, and he wasn't alone with her. He  was no longer of immediate risk of Maeni carving him up like a roast  goose; if she wanted to get him, she'd have to break invisibility and  expose herself to the rest of the party. But taking on four men was an  altogether different scenario than just one, and he doubted she could  manage all of them at once. But that didn't mean that all was well; she  was still invisible and has a selection of spells at her disposal, so he  wasn't completely out of the woods yet. But the point is that the  situation changed, and now he has options. Now he has choices. His  breathing slows, as he finally gets his head back on straight, ready to  face the situation ahead of him.

It was only then, with him fully back in control, his form illuminated  by the candlelight, did he realize that he was still completely nude. 

*R7T16:* Assuming that it was Flair who just exited the room in the dim light, Jens tries adding him to the collective. *Anybody have some light? Id rather not bumble about in the dark please.* Jens asks as he stares fruitlessly into the dark room. However, with the candle in Brothter Jaume's hands, and Flair backing the other way under a candle, it is an easy thing to add the naked man to the collective.

*R7T14:* A woman's voice is heard chanting, and suddenly everyone is plunged into a deep mist. *Spoiler: Jens, Flair*
Show

Something brushes by Jens and Flair, but not knowing if it is an ally or someone else, and not expecting it, there is nothing to be done.

*End Round 7, Begin Round 8 ...

R8T26:* Brother Jaume, okay, you have a candle which sheds dim light in a 5' radius. With the thick fog that suddenly dropped, that's all you can really see anyway. I mean, you _think_ you might see Jens in front of you?

Dorn on deck, Flair in the hole ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 26. 
Dorn: 18. 
Flair: 17. 
Jens: 16. 
Maeni: 14. _Bless_! _Invisibility_.

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T26:** Keep close to me.* Brother Jaume calls out to the others. He moves to block the open doorway to the bedroom.* Follow my voice and the light. Group up if you find someone.* 


*R8T18:* Dorn casts _light_ on his hammer, clearly lighting up the room and part of the hallway.

*R8T17:* Flair, what do you do?

Jens on deck ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 26. 
Dorn: 18. 
Flair: 17. 
Jens: 16. 
Maeni: 14. _Bless_! _Invisibility_.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T25:* Though "combat" technically hasn't begun, Brother Jaume, after that hideous noise, you are now hyper-aware. There is something on the slick boards of the pier about 15' from you. Because of the reduced lighting with the rain, it is not very well illuminated. You are looking right down that area and don't sense any evil from your spell (that you are still concentraing on). What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 25. _Light_ on quarterstaff.
Wren: 18.
Jens: 17.
Gibbering Mouther: 14.
Flair: 13. 
Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer.
Vilma: 8. _Light_ on shield.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T25:* BJ holds up and tries to make sense of he is seeing. It is some sort of hard-to-define shape at the edge of his vision before the rain becomes a sheet in the distance. He keeps up his spell, though senses no evil.

*R1T18:* Wren moves up quickly .... sort of. He does a double move, but he doesn't step through any allied squares and only goes half movement.*Spoiler: Wren >>> Collective*
Show

_"It's a gibbering mouther! Use crushing weapons. Stay on pier, don't move to ground. It can see all around better than we can in this rain. I'm going to ... I'm going to .... I was going to do .... something."_

*R1T17:* Jens, what do you do? Wren is talking about using crushing weapons, but you know that Brother Jaume was looking for evil and hasn't sounded off.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 25. _Light_ on quarterstaff.
Wren: 18. Failed SAN check against gibbering mouther
Jens: 17.
Gibbering Mouther: 14.
Flair: 13. 
Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer.
Vilma: 8. _Light_ on shield.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T17:* Trying to peer through the rain, Jens readies himself to launch a fragment of earth at the figure on the pier should he see it. He does see it .... or something ... 15' ahead of Brother Jaume, but it is too far for Jens' earth blast.

*R1T14:* Something is spat out .... something that gets right into Brother Jaume's eyes, stinging his eyes and blinding him. It comes into distinct view for Vilma, Wren (who already got a good look at it), Dorn, and even Jens. It is a creature that makes consistent yammering noises from the many misshapen mouths on is amorphous body. So many eyes, so many mouths, and one of them just bit Brother Jaume in the left shin for *2*. The hideous creature latches on, and then begins wrappit self wholly and in pseudopd-tentacular ways around Brother Jaume. Several more of the mouths bite on the monk for *2 + 1 CON (blood drain, which means another 4 hp)*.

*R1T13:* Flair, what do you do?

Jens, (Dorn), and Vilma, roll a SAN check as you are looking at something truly horrific!

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 25. _Light_ on quarterstaff. BLINDED til R2T14!!! GRAPPLED by Brother Jaume!
Wren: 18. Failed SAN check against gibbering mouther. 
Jens: 17.
Gibbering Mouther: 14. GRAPPLING Brother Jaume!!!
Flair: 13. 
Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer.
Vilma: 8. _Light_ on shield.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T13:* Flair reached for his crossbow, before remembering that his bolts, like  everything else he had owned, were left on that godsforsaken island.  Instead, he moved up slowly as he barked instructions to the rest of the  party. *"Attack from range if you can; bludgeoning or energy damage is best here! Don't let it grab you if you can possibly avoid it!"**Spoiler: Flair*
Show

The horror of what you see now is still enough that even though you steel your mind, it only adds to those things which slowly erode your long-term mental fortitude (2 SAN).

*R1T12:* *"I understand, Flair, but cowardice will not avail us .... or Brother Jaume,"* says Dorn as he moves forward. He swings wildly, slipping on the deck and missing, and nearly knackering himself from the attempt.

*R1T8:* Vilma, roll a SAN check. What do you do? How do you do it? What/whose spaces do you move through? How fast do you go?

Brother Jaume on deck, Wren in the hole ...

Jens roll a SAN check as you are looking at something truly horrific!

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 25. _Light_ on quarterstaff. BLINDED til R2T14!!! GRAPPLED by Brother Jaume!
Wren: 18. Failed SAN check against gibbering mouther. 
Jens: 17.
Gibbering Mouther: 14. GRAPPLING Brother Jaume!!!
Flair: 13. 
Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer.
Vilma: 8. _Light_ on shield.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T8:* Vilma steps forward cautiously, unsure of what she's facing. Unfortunately, as she moves through the area with Dorn, the two of them and their combined weight of bodies and equipment is just too much for the pier to handle, and that 5' section breaks away. Both she and Dorn fail to catch the sides and they go into the water. Vilma tumbles into the water clumsily, having hit some of the pier enough to take *5*. Both are underwater now.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T25:* Blinded and being drained of blood, Brother Jaume punches at the thing grappling him in a wild flurry, but he just doesn't feel like he connected enough to do anything worthwhile.*Spoiler: Brother Jaume >>> Collective*
Show

_Blind! Somethings got me!_

*R2T18:* Wren moves carefully forward, around Flair. From a pouch he takes out a little feather and intones a spell while waving the feather in a tickle-like fashion towards the mouthy blob, but nothing happens.

*R2T17:* Things just took a major turn for the worst, Jens. Brother Jaume hadn't fully "internally" recovered from the ravages of the fungal rot and he's getting gnoshed on. And then, two of the party just broke through the pier and into the water. You have no idea how well Dorn swims .... but considering he was raised among dwarves, it's not looking good. Then, to add to that, the other person that just fell into the water is in full plate armor. What do you do?

Gibbering mouther on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 25. _Light_ on quarterstaff. BLINDED til R2T14!!! GRAPPLED by Brother Jaume!
Wren: 18. Failed SAN check against gibbering mouther. 
Jens: 17.
Gibbering Mouther: 14. GRAPPLING Brother Jaume!!!
Flair: 13. 
Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer. Head Underwater.
Vilma: 8. _Light_ on shield. Head Underwater.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T17:**Spoiler: Jens Collective (part. Vilma and Dorn)*
Show

_"Those in the water dont panic! Hold your breath and move to shore. Walk across the bottom if you have to!"_
 Jens moves closer, debating trying to shoot the creature off of Jaume.  Deciding to trust in the monks sighted abilities, Jens cures Jaumes  sight at the cost of his own. 

Brother Jaume, roll a SAN check!

No sooner does Brother Jaume see and Jens loses vision, Jens' vision returns.

*R2T14:* The gibbering mouther tries to actually put Brother Jaume in an ever-widening maw, but the wily monk gets out of the creature's grip.

*R2T13:* Flair, what do you do?

Dorn on deck, Vilma in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 25. _Light_ on quarterstaff. 
Wren: 18. Failed SAN check against gibbering mouther. 
Jens: 17.
Gibbering Mouther: 14. 
Flair: 13. 
Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer. Head Underwater.
Vilma: 8. _Light_ on shield. Head Underwater.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T13:* Flair had been expecting something weird upon seeing the Mouther, but  the degree of its alien-ness shook him in a way he didn't have time to  analyze right now. Still, now was the time for action. Cody had a plan,  and it frankly sounded better than this thing trying to eat them while  trying keep the pier from collapsing. 

*"Fall back and hold your fire!"* he  shouted. He didn't know if it could understand Common, so he teped the  second half of his instructions. He then took a few steps back to give  his teammates egress. *Spoiler: Flair >>> Collective*
Show

_"I have a plan, and we don't want to fight it on this unstable pier, anyway."_

*R2T12:**Spoiler: Dorn >>> Collective*
Show

_"Okay, using the piling to force myself to bottom quicker. Lit hammer to help me find my way back to shore."_

*R2T8:* Vilma, what do you do?

Brother Jaume on deck, Wren in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 25. _Light_ on quarterstaff. 
Wren: 18. Failed SAN check against gibbering mouther. 
Jens: 17.
Gibbering Mouther: 14. 
Flair: 13. 
Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer. Head Underwater.
Vilma: 8. _Light_ on shield. Head Underwater.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T8:* Vilma tries to swim, but will probably more walk at the bottom. Because she attempts the swim, however, the best she does is press herself out of the pier pilings and flounder about in the water ....sinking until she is prone on the bottom. Dorn is in front of her, but he had controlled his descent using the pilings instead of trying to swim and is on his feet.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T25:* Brother Jaume grimaces at the twisted creature before unleashing a  flurry of leather footed kicks to the creatures misshapen mouths. Only one of these blows transfers enough energy into the body to do *13*.*Spoiler: Brother Jaume >>> Collective*
Show

_Go ahead and move back. I will try to hold it here until you are clear._

*R3T18:* Wren tries to jump across the gap, but doesn't appear to be a particularly powerful jumper, he was standing, and the deck is slick. He fumbles terribly, falls on piling pieces for *3* before he is underwater himself.

*R3T17:* Jens, what do you do?

Gibbering mouther on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 25. _Light_ on quarterstaff. 
Wren: 18. Failed SAN check against gibbering mouther. Underwater.
Jens: 17.
Gibbering Mouther: 14. (47:60).
Flair: 13. 
Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer. On bottom, underwater.
Vilma: 8. _Light_ on shield. Head Underwater.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T17:* Jens decides to retreat, but fires off a parting shot at the creature (competely missing) before falling back to just past Flair.*Spoiler: Jens>>>Collective*
Show

*"Don't really see why we shouldn't leave a parting gift, but I agree with leaving this pier behind."*
 
*R3T14:* The gibbering mouther squirts burning fluid right into Brother Jaume's eyes again, but this time it burns even more than before. It then bites at the blinded brother several times (*1+4+4*), but doesn't get ahold of him.

*R3T13:* Flair, what do you do?

Dorn on deck, Vilma in the hole...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 25. _Light_ on quarterstaff. BLINDED til R8T14.
Wren: 18. Failed SAN check against gibbering mouther. Underwater.
Jens: 17.
Gibbering Mouther: 14. (47:60).
Flair: 13. 
Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer. On bottom, underwater.
Vilma: 8. _Light_ on shield. Head Underwater.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T13:* Flair fumed. This entire boondoggle could have been avoided if people  had just listened. Now he had crew in the water and  his plans lay in  ruins. As he shouted to his teammates, he looked around the pier for any  sort of rope he could throw to the men in the drink. *"JAUME! I said fall back! ! Jens, keep blasting that thing! Anyone who can swim, help our people in the water!"* He then screeched at the monster, in frustration as well as to in a vain hope to scare it away. His screech is hideous, primal, and takes on a primordial caste of more than just an elongated vowel stream, but actually sounds like it could be babbling scream .... or even language!*Spoiler: Flair*
Show

Yup, you just realize you spoke in Aklo, and even identified it as such.
 
*R3T12:* Dorn helps Vilma onto her feet underwater, then uses the pilings to act as his guide as he begins swim-walking underwater.

*R3T8:* Vilma, you are holding your breath underwater, and Dorn just helped you to your feet. What do you do?

Blind Brother Jaume on deck, Wren in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 25. _Light_ on quarterstaff. BLINDED til R8T14.
Wren: 18. Failed SAN check against gibbering mouther. Underwater.
Jens: 17.
Gibbering Mouther: 14. (47:60).
Flair: 13. 
Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer. On bottom, underwater.
Vilma: 8. _Light_ on shield. Head Underwater.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T8:* Now on her feet, Vilma swim-walks toward the shore.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T25:* Brother Jaume, you are blinded right now, but you are sure the thing is where it was before. What do you do?

Wren on deck, Jens in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 25. _Light_ on quarterstaff. BLINDED til R8T14.
Wren: 18. Failed SAN check against gibbering mouther. Underwater.
Jens: 17.
Gibbering Mouther: 14. (47:60).
Flair: 13. 
Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer. On bottom, underwater.
Vilma: 8. _Light_ on shield. Head Underwater.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T25:* Brother Jaume stumbles back a couple of steps, but being unable to see and the slick deck opened him to an attack, and he gets nipped on the chest for *2*. Brother Jaume looks up to the  sky, hoping the rain can clear his vision before wiping his eyes with a  damp sleeve. *Spoiler: Brother Jaume*
Show

First, yeah, when you can't see, movement is double, so no five-foot free move.

Next, I do like what you did there with the rain. It was inventive and clever. On the other hand, you had a "critical fail" the first time round. So, I had you succeed on a Heal check which boosted a second save. This doesn't clear your vision, but dropped the remaining duration by half. If you tried it again, you could clear it. Note that this is not just a visual occlusion, or would be easier to resolve. The fluid the mouther spits out is a type of low-grade acid.

*R4T18:* Wren gets clear of the inner section of the pier and shouts, muffled some by the rain, but blaring over the collective as well: *"Help! I can't swim! Help!"*

*R4T17:* Jens, what do you do? *Spoiler: Jens*
Show

Because of the rain, you don't see Brother Jaume well enough to see what he's doing at your distance, and he didn't mention his distress had returned, so Jens doesn't know Brother Jaume has been blinded (again).

Gibbering mouther on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 25. _Light_ on quarterstaff. BLINDED til R6T14.
Wren: 18. Failed SAN check against gibbering mouther. Swimming.
Jens: 17.
Gibbering Mouther: 14. (47:60).
Flair: 13. 
Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer. On bottom, underwater.
Vilma: 8. _Light_ on shield. On bottom, underwater.

----------


## lostsole31

Flair made a split second decision. He tepe'd Jens _"I'll get Wren"_ before turning towards the water.

*R4T17:* Looking through the rain at the barely visible figures fighting in the  distance Jens let's his doubts be heard over the collective.*Spoiler: Jens >>> Collective*
Show

*"Yeah... If the plan relies on my accuracy, we are in trouble. I guess I could try..."*
His telepathy cuts off as Jens moves forward with an idea in mind. Back  to where he was moments ago he focuses on the creature and fights  against it's nervous system. Its amorphous nervous system is a riot, however, and Jens is unable to affect its body.

*R4T14:* The gibbering mouther glorps across the deck to bite Brother Jaume for *2*. The cleric only barely manages to keep from being held. It shapes its body to have a section on the side not be blocked by the rotund rounder, and a stream of green acid hits Jens in the eye, blinding him with a burning pain!

*R4T13:* Flair, what do you do?

Dorn on deck, Vilma in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 25. _Light_ on quarterstaff. BLINDED til R6T14.
Wren: 18. Failed SAN check against gibbering mouther. Swimming.
Jens: 17. BLINDED til R5T14!!!
Gibbering Mouther: 14. (47:60).
Flair: 13. 
Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer. On bottom, underwater.
Vilma: 8. _Light_ on shield. On bottom, underwater.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T13:* Flair dove into the water, but was surprised when his own ineptness and inability to swim kept him under waves and with no forward progression towards Wren.

*R4T12:*  A few feet below him, Flair sees Dorn's warhammer lighting the water (and Vilma's shield behind him), as Dorn uses the piling to help him maintain forward progress and slightly up the sediment-ridden bottom as he is now underneath Flair (no gap).*Spoiler: Dorn >>> Collective (Flair)*
Show

*"Why? Oh, why are you in the water now, Flair?"*

*R4T8:* Vilma, what do you do? 

Brother Jaume on deck, Wren in the hole.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 25. _Light_ on quarterstaff. BLINDED til R6T14.
Wren: 18. Failed SAN check against gibbering mouther. Swimming.
Jens: 17. BLINDED til R5T14!!!
Gibbering Mouther: 14. (47:60).
Flair: 13. 5' below surface.
Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer. On bottom (10'), underwater.
Vilma: 8. _Light_ on shield. On bottom (15'), underwater.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T8:* Worried about Wren, Vilma keeps walking toward the shore.*Spoiler: Vilma >>> Collective*
Show

_"Throw a rope?"_

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T25:* Brother Jaume, what do you do? You are currently blinded.

Wren on deck, Jens in the hole...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 25. _Light_ on quarterstaff. BLINDED til R6T14.
Wren: 18. Failed SAN check against gibbering mouther. Swimming.
Jens: 17. BLINDED til R5T14!!!
Gibbering Mouther: 14. (47:60).
Flair: 13. 5' below surface.
Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer. On bottom (10'), underwater.
Vilma: 8. _Light_ on shield. On bottom (15'), underwater.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T25:* Blinded, the portly friar scrubs his eyes again with his sleeve and the rainwater, but in doing so he is attacked by the mouther as it bites him in the groin for *4* but fails to hold him. Jaume's efforts find success and he stumbles back on the wet boards, the mouther already spent in its attack on the now unblinded Jaume as he has a little perspective ... which includes a blinded Jaume standing right behind him now.

*R5T18:* Wren is on the surface, and at the risk of sinking stops treading water to concentrate ... at which point he then turns into a misty form of himself that extrudes from the water! It seems that however Wren turned into a little cloudy version of himself ... looking like the myrad other curls of misty vapor in the rain ... he no longer needs a rescue.

*R5T17:* Jens, you are blinded. What do you do?

Gibbering mouther on deck, Flair on deck (but 5' below surface) ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 25. _Light_ on quarterstaff. 
Wren: 18. Failed SAN check against gibbering mouther. _Gaseous form_, at surface of water.
Jens: 17. BLINDED til R5T14!!!
Gibbering Mouther: 14. (47:60).
Flair: 13. 5' below surface.
Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer. On bottom (10'), underwater.
Vilma: 8. _Light_ on shield. On bottom (15'), underwater.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T17:* Not trusting himself to move on the slick pier while blinded, Jens remains in place and speaks over the collective.*Spoiler: Jens >>> Collective*
Show

_"Argh! It blinded me! Let me know if you need healing; I'm not good for much else until I can see."_

 Jens prepares to manifest healing should an ally request it.
*Spoiler: Wren >>> Collective*
Show

_"Aaaahhhh!"_

*R5T14:* The mouther spits acid at Brother Jaume's eyes again, but the cleric isn't having it as he ducks this time. It moves forward and attacks Brother Jaume, who then deflects the amorphous, toothed, eyed pseudopod.

*R5T13:* Flair, you saw Wren suddenly discorporate, but you don't see him now. Meanwhile, you are underwater. What do you do?

Dorn on deck, Vilma in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 25. _Light_ on quarterstaff. 
Wren: 18. Failed SAN check against gibbering mouther. _Gaseous form_, at surface of water.
Jens: 17. BLINDED til R5T14!!!
* Readied action to Manifest Natural Healing over the collective to an ally that asks for it. Spending 3 PP for 9 Healing.
Gibbering Mouther: 14. (47:60).
Flair: 13. 5' below surface.
Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer. On bottom (10'), underwater.
Vilma: 8. _Light_ on shield. On bottom (15'), underwater.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T13-12:* Flair had questions about Wren's sudden departure from the water. Right  now, however, the important part was getting to the pier's supports;  once he had something solid to grab ahold of, he could position himself  back to the shore. He successfully rights himself, gets his head above water, and doggy-paddles towards shore using the pilings to help him. Meanwhile, directly below him and now almost to a point where Flair could stand on him, Dorn walks up the incline of the bottom.

*R5T8:* Vilma, what do you do?

Brother Jaume on deck, Wren in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 25. _Light_ on quarterstaff. 
Wren: 18. Failed SAN check against gibbering mouther. _Gaseous form_, at surface of water.
Jens: 17. BLINDED til R5T14!!!
* Readied action to Manifest Natural Healing over the collective to an ally that asks for it. Spending 3 PP for 9 Healing.
Gibbering Mouther: 14. (47:60).
Flair: 13. 5' below surface.
Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer. On bottom (10'), underwater.
Vilma: 8. _Light_ on shield. On bottom (15'), underwater.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T8:* Vilma keeps walking toward the shore, kinda lacking other options for now.*Spoiler: Vilma >>> Collective*
Show

_"The pier is far too fragile, keep pulling back!"_

Her transmission is followed by someone else whimpering telepathically. _"Voices, voices...."_
 
*Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...

R6T25:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Wren on deck, Jens ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 25. _Light_ on quarterstaff. 
Wren: 18. Failed SAN check against gibbering mouther. _Gaseous form_, at surface of water.
Jens: 17. BLINDED til R5T14!!!
* Readied action to Manifest Natural Healing over the collective to an ally that asks for it. Spending 3 PP for 9 Healing.
Gibbering Mouther: 14. (47:60).
Flair: 13. 5' below surface.
Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer. On bottom (10'), underwater.
Vilma: 8. _Light_ on shield. On bottom (15'), underwater.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T25:**Spoiler: Brother Jaume >>> Collective (Jens)*
Show

_Jens, use the rain water and your clothing to clear your eyes. Then move back._
Brother Jaume puts his connection into the first knee strike, but only glumps into its wriggly hide. He lost his ability to wreak havoc on its nervous system, but he chambers the foot farther back and having checked it with the first attack lets fly a devastating kick that even results in a satisfying crunch of the keratinized teeth of a mouth, but does *13*. He lets out a quick jab, but is mainly preoccupied with the thought that he should have struck more keenly, and that perhaps this creature's strange makeup makes it immune to blows that would fell another.

*R6T18:* *Spoiler: Wrens >>> Collective*
Show

_"Get out of my mind!"_ comes Wren's collective 'shout.'

*R6T17:* Jens, what do you do? You do recognize that Wren .... who seemed fine with the collective briefly before, seems to be attempting to leave it (but is failing).

Gibbering mouther on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 25. _Light_ on quarterstaff. 
Wren: 18. Failed SAN check against gibbering mouther. _Gaseous form_, at surface of water.
Jens: 17. BLINDED til R5T14!!!
* Readied action to Manifest Natural Healing over the collective to an ally that asks for it. Spending 3 PP for 9 Healing.
Gibbering Mouther: 14. (34:60).
Flair: 13. 5' below surface.
Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer. On bottom (10'), underwater.
Vilma: 8. _Light_ on shield. On bottom (15'), underwater.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T17:* Listening to the Friar, Jens attempts to clear his vision, his medical expertise and the rain giving him success! He then moves carefully towards the shore.

*R6T14:* The mouther sends spittle at Brother Jaume, who dodges, but then attacks him with many mouths. Three mouths glom onto Brother Jaume for *8 total*, but doesn't get to latch on.

*R6T13:* Flair, what do you do?

Dorn on deck, Vilma in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 25. _Light_ on quarterstaff. 
Wren: 18. Failed SAN check against gibbering mouther. _Gaseous form_, at surface of water.
Jens: 17. BLINDED til R5T14!!!
* Readied action to Manifest Natural Healing over the collective to an ally that asks for it. Spending 3 PP for 9 Healing.
Gibbering Mouther: 14. (34:60).
Flair: 13. 5' below surface.
Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer. On bottom (10'), underwater.
Vilma: 8. _Light_ on shield. On bottom (15'), underwater.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T13:* Now that his head was above the water, Flair took a deep breath as he  brought his legs to the support, which now that he could breathe he  remembered was called a piling. He sent a telepathic message to the rest  of the party before kicking off of the piling in order to grab onto the  next one, effectively shimmying his way across until it got shallow enough that he could just put his feet down and not worry about drowning (but still not comfortable walk).*Spoiler: Flair >>> Collective*
Show

_"Wren, it's okay. You're not crazy, the  collective just allows us to communicate telepathically. Jens, let him  out and get that thing off this pier."_
 
*R6T12:* Dorn moves some and is now almost out of the water, side-by-side with Flair, his head just poking up as he gets a breath.

*R6T8:* Vilma, what do you do?

Brother Jaume on deck, Wren in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 25. _Light_ on quarterstaff. 
Wren: 18. Failed SAN check against gibbering mouther. _Gaseous form_, at surface of water.
Jens: 17. BLINDED til R5T14!!!
* Readied action to Manifest Natural Healing over the collective to an ally that asks for it. Spending 3 PP for 9 Healing.
Gibbering Mouther: 14. (34:60).
Flair: 13. 5' below surface.
Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer. On bottom (10'), underwater.
Vilma: 8. _Light_ on shield. On bottom (15'), underwater.

----------


## lostsole31

[QUOTE=lostsole31;24910287]*R6T13:* Now that his head was above the water, Flair took a deep breath as he  brought his legs to the support, which now that he could breathe he  remembered was called a piling. He sent a telepathic message to the rest  of the party before kicking off of the piling in order to grab onto the  next one, effectively shimmying his way across until it got shallow enough that he could just put his feet down and not worry about drowning.*Spoiler: Flair >>> Collective*
Show

_"Wren, it's okay. You're not crazy, the  collective just allows us to communicate telepathically. Jens, let him  out and get that thing off this pier."_
 
*R6T12:* Dorn moves some and is now almost out of the water, side-by-side with Flair, his head just poking up as he gets a breath.

*R6T8:* Barely seeing the one in front of her raising out, she keeps advancing.

*End Round 6, Begin Round 8 ...

R9T25:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Wren on deck, Jens in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 25. _Light_ on quarterstaff. 
Wren: 18. Failed SAN check against gibbering mouther. _Gaseous form_, at surface of water.
Jens: 17. 
Gibbering Mouther: 14. (34:60).
Flair: 13. 5' below surface.
Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer. On bottom (10'), underwater.
Vilma: 8. _Light_ on shield. On bottom (15'), underwater.

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T25:* Brother Jaume retreats to shore, moving carefully, while also going around Jens instead of past him (in his square) so as not to have his heavy body break the boards.

*R7T18:* Wren is no longer part of the collective. Still, because his dagger was lit, there is a strange ethereal glow over the water moving SW.

*R7T17:* Jens, what do you do?

Mouther on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 25. _Light_ on quarterstaff. 
Wren: 18. Failed SAN check against gibbering mouther. _Gaseous form_, at surface of water.
Jens: 17. 
Gibbering Mouther: 14. (34:60).
Flair: 13. 
Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer. 
Vilma: 8. _Light_ on shield. On bottom (10'), underwater.

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T17:* Moving cautiously off the pier, Jens will plant his feet on terra firma and ready himself for the approaching Monster.

*R7T14:* The gibbering mouther goes off the side of the pier into the water.

*R7T13:* Meanwhile, Flair stands, his feet now on - well, not dry land per se - but enough  that drowning was no longer immediate threat. Knowing that there were  party members under water, he stretched his arm out as far as it could  and tepe'd, *"Vilma, grab my hand!"* as he does in fact grab onto her hand, but is not yet able to pull her out so much as he is only able to pull her closer.

*R7T12:* Dorn continues to slog forth. 

*R7T8:* Vilma, you are no longer underwater, and Flair is grabbing you by the weapon arm, pulling you closer. What do you do?

Brother Jaume on deck, Wren in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 25. _Light_ on quarterstaff. 
Wren: 18. Failed SAN check against gibbering mouther. _Gaseous form_, at surface of water.
Jens: 17. 
Gibbering Mouther: 14. (34:60).
Flair: 13. 
Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer. 
Vilma: 8. _Light_ on shield. On bottom (10'), underwater.

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T8:* Now out of the water, Vilma gets out of the pier, on a part that's not  occupied by someone, trying to reduce the distance she'll have to travel  while catching her breath.

*End Round 7, Begin Round 8 ....
**
R8T25:* *Spoiler: Brother Jaume >>> Collective*
Show

_It is in the water!_
Brother Jaume, do you perform any actions?
Wren on deck, Jens in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 25. _Light_ on quarterstaff. 
Wren: 18. Failed SAN check against gibbering mouther. _Gaseous form_, at surface of water.
Jens: 17. 
Gibbering Mouther: 14. (34:60).
Flair: 13. 
Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer. 
Vilma: 8. _Light_ on shield. On bottom (10'), underwater.

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T25 (Cont'd):* Brother Jaume will grasp his holy symbol and loudly pray to Erastil for  aid. As he does so, a burst of golden radiance surrounds him and those  around him in holy light that is enough to give Brother Jaume a boost and heal everyone else off. 

*R8T18:* A little barely-lit cloud (or at least, what you see of it) gets closer to shore, but farther away.

*R8T17:* Jens, what do you do?

Gibbering mouther on deck? Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 25. _Light_ on quarterstaff. 
Wren: 18. Failed SAN check against gibbering mouther. _Gaseous form_, at surface of water.
Jens: 17. 
Gibbering Mouther: 14. (41:60).
Flair: 13. 
Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer. 
Vilma: 8. _Light_ on shield. On bottom (10'), underwater.

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T17:* Jens lowers his guard slightly, but stays vigilant for their foe to reappear. 

*R8T14:* From an unseen area underneath the pier, there is a howling and gibbering. There is a strange quality to it, though, as if the gibbering is a carrier wave with something more strident brought through on vocal waves, something only Flair can hear, sense, and understand.*Spoiler: Aklo*
Show

_"You healed me! I was going to make you food, but you healed me!"_

*R8T13:* Flair, what do you do?

Dorn on deck, Vilma in the hole, Jens delaying ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 25. _Light_ on quarterstaff. 
Wren: 18. Failed SAN check against gibbering mouther. _Gaseous form_, at surface of water.
Jens: 17. DELAYING!!!
Gibbering Mouther: 14. (41:60).
Flair: 13. 
Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer. 
Vilma: 8. _Light_ on shield. On bottom (10'), underwater.

----------


## lostsole31

*Round One ...

R1T25:* Krisztina steps back and is in a defensive stance. *"Who's Ronnie and Gerry? Who's this guy, Klyn? Should we kill it? What's going on?"*

*R1T23:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 25. TD.
Brother Jaume: 23.
Jens: 21.
Vilma: 20.
Flair: 18.
Klyn Murik: 14.
Dorn: 9.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T23:* *Hold! We are literally not those people, any more.* Brother Jaume takes up defensive position.  

*R1T21:* Jens, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 25. TD.
Brother Jaume: 23. TD.
Jens: 21.
Vilma: 20.
Flair: 18.
Klyn Murik: 14.
Dorn: 9.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T21:* Being called out as a murderer on the street is one thing, but being  called out by the one you supposedly murdered is even more daunting.  Seeing the deathly pallor and grievous headwound, Jens says aloud, *"Jaume... I don't think it's joking about being dead..."*

Jens then reaches out to forcefully join this Klyn Murik to the collective, but Klyn Murik is not enjoined.

*R1T20:* Vilma, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 25. TD.
Brother Jaume: 23. TD.
Jens: 21. Telepathy deactivated.
Vilma: 20.
Flair: 18.
Klyn Murik: 14.
Dorn: 9.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T20:* Pulling out her morningstar, Vilma utters in her raspy voice. "*Yet you are here, not trying to get at their  employer, who is a far bigger culprit. If it is vengeance that animates  you, know what caused your fall.*" 

*R1T18:* Flair, as you look at the man, you have a flash of yourself beating this man - when he was alive - with your fists, mercilessly, all the while laughing. While you do what you can to make good decisions since you have been blessedly been amnesiac, yet this man serves as a reminder that there is a stain on your soul, and that there may yet be a price to be paid for the life you led, regardless of the choices you've made since your "re-awakening."  What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 25. TD.
Brother Jaume: 23. TD.
Jens: 21. Telepathy deactivated.
Vilma: 20.
Flair: 18.
Klyn Murik: 14.
Dorn: 9.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T18:* *"You are wasting your time; nothing but my and Jens' deaths will satisfy it. 

"It's also got a fear-inducing scream,"* Flair called to the party as he drew his crossbow. *"Though for what it's worth, I am incredibly sorry for what my former self did."* he said as he loosed a bolt, which smacks hard off of its unnatural hide.

*R1T14:* As if to drive that point home, Klyn's mouth opens unnaturally wide and lets loose a terrifying screech.

Everybody, roll a Will save against a mind-affecting, fear effect. You can roll in Discord, just be sure to clearly annotate the roll. 

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 25. TD. Not affected by screech.
Brother Jaume: 23. TD.
Jens: 21. Telepathy deactivated.
Vilma: 20.
Flair: 18.
Klyn Murik: 14. Can't screech again til R5T14.
Dorn: 9.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T14:* It is a terrifying screech, and Brother Jaume and Vilma nearly succumbed to it, were it not for he inspiring steadfastness of St. Dorn the Protector among your number!

*R1T9:*  Dorn casts a spell on himself before zooming in a circuit to the other side of Klyn Murik, his speed obviously enhanced.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T25:*  Kris flies to a height of 10' while moving quickly forward. She opens her mouth .... not directly at the thing, but well above and to the side of it ... and there is a tremendous thunderclap that does *8 sonic* to Klyn.

*R2T23:* Brother Jaume, you were using total defense. What do you do?

Jens on deck, Vilma in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 25. 10' altitude.
Brother Jaume: 23. TD.
Jens: 21. Telepathy deactivated.
Vilma: 20.
Flair: 18.
Klyn Murik: 14. (100:108). Can't screech again til R5T14.
Dorn: 9. _Expeditious retreat_ (+30') til R41T9.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T23:* *Know peace, my son,* intones Brother Jaume, sadly. Gripping the stout oak staff tightly, he advances to the dead man.  Swinging, he shouts to Erastil and the staff glows brightly before  striking. The leading edge of the hammer-like swing of the quarterstaff is dodged at the upper portion of the body but the staff smacks against Klyn's left foot .... it makes contact, but loses too much steam to penetrate the surprisingly thick hide of the "man's" unnatural resilience.

*R2T21:* Jens, what do you do?

Vilma on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 25. 10' altitude.
Brother Jaume: 23. 
Jens: 21. Telepathy deactivated.
Vilma: 20.
Flair: 18.
Klyn Murik: 14. (100:108). Can't screech again til R5T14.
Dorn: 9. _Expeditious retreat_ (+30') til R41T9.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T21:* Taking some distance like Flair does, Jens attempts to force Klyn into the collective once more, and once more he fails.

*R2T20:* Vilma, what do you do?

Flair on deck, Klyn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 25. 10' altitude.
Brother Jaume: 23. 
Jens: 21. Telepathy deactivated.
Vilma: 20.
Flair: 18.
Klyn Murik: 14. (100:108). Can't screech again til R5T14.
Dorn: 9. _Expeditious retreat_ (+30') til R41T9.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T20:* Calling for the favor of her goddess, Vilma steps forward, her morningstar now slightly glowing. 

*R2T18:* Flair, a quick analysis subroutine shows that even given proper time to observe this enemy, you will not bluff your way out of this encounter. What do you do?

Klyn on deck, Dorn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 25. 10' altitude.
Brother Jaume: 23. 
Jens: 21. Telepathy deactivated.
Vilma: 20. _Divine favor_ til R12T20.
Flair: 18.
Klyn Murik: 14. (100:108). Can't screech again til R5T14.
Dorn: 9. _Expeditious retreat_ (+30') til R41T9.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T18:* Flair readies his crossbow; he didn't have a clear shot, so rather than waste arrows or risk hitting his teammates, he waits for a clear line  of fire. 

*R2T14:*  Klyn slashes Brother Jaume across the belly for *18* and he goes to close his grasp and Brother Jaume pushes away a little bit, but then another set of claws powerfully hits Brother Jaume in the lower left arm for *16* and holds him fast in a terrifying grip as the dead man then wraps Brother Jaume in a full grip, grappling him.

*R2T9:* Dorn says, *"May Torag send you the judgment you seek upon yourself, for vengeance is not justice."* His hammer now glowing, Dorn attempts an onslaught, but completely misses the first time and his hammer bounces off of Klyn's hardened skin the second attack. He ten repositions.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T25:* Kris flies a little closer (but still 10' altitude). She casts a spell, and a ray of cold shoots Klyn right in the head, but the ray fizzles as it comes close to the revenant. *"Uh, he ignored my magic!" she calls out with a warning. And will somebody please tell me who Ronny and Jerry are?!"*

*R2T23:* Brother Jaume, you are currently being grappled by Klyn Murik. You look deep into his soulless eyes, and the stench of death breathes back at you. You won't be able to attack with hands or quarterstaff (unless you drop the staff), but elbow, knees, and feet are fine. What do you do?

Jens on deck, Vilma in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 25. 10' altitude.
Brother Jaume: 23. GRAPPLED by Klyn.
Jens: 21. Telepathy deactivated.
Vilma: 20. _Divine favor_ til R12T20.
Flair: 18. READIED to shoot Klyn when he has a clear line of attack to the monster.
Klyn Murik: 14. (100:108). Can't screech again til R5T14. GRAPPLING Brother Jaume!!
Dorn: 9. _Expeditious retreat_ (+30') til R41T9. SMITE on Kyln.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T23:* Brother Jaume attempts to break the grapple but does not succeed. With his blood dripping onto the street he warns his friends, *Ware the claws!* 

*R2T21:* Explaining to the newbie, Jens will say, *My full name is Jens Ronnie Turnbull, and I believe Flairs name before his amnesia was Gerry.*

Jens sends healing Energy through the Collective to Jaume. The monk's natural healing kicks into overdrive as he heals *12*.

*R2T20:* Vilma, Hope fills you with her favor as you square off against the undead monster that has your fellow religious colleague grappled. What do you do?

Flair on deck, Klyn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 25. 10' altitude.
Brother Jaume: 23. GRAPPLED by Klyn.
Jens: 21. Telepathy deactivated.
Vilma: 20. _Divine favor_ til R12T20.
Flair: 18. READIED to shoot Klyn when he has a clear line of attack to the monster.
Klyn Murik: 14. (100:108). Can't screech again til R5T14. GRAPPLING Brother Jaume!!
Dorn: 9. _Expeditious retreat_ (+30') til R41T9. SMITE on Kyln.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T20:* Assaulting the undead abomination to free her ally as fast as possible, Vilma swings her morningstar around and clobbers him in the back for *12*.  

*R2T18:* Flair, you lost your readied action. There is data to the sides and bottom of your visual field that note "combat insight analysis compiling." What do you do?

Klyn on deck, Dorn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 25. 10' altitude.
Brother Jaume: 23. GRAPPLED by Klyn.
Jens: 21. Telepathy deactivated.
Vilma: 20. _Divine favor_ til R12T20. RS.
Flair: 18. READIED to shoot Klyn when he has a clear line of attack to the monster.
Klyn Murik: 14. (88:108). Can't screech again til R5T14. GRAPPLING Brother Jaume!!
Dorn: 9. _Expeditious retreat_ (+30') til R41T9. SMITE on Kyln.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T18:* *"And that man is dead."*, Flair said, his crossbow still aimed forward. *"In everything but body."* 

*R3T14:* Klyn now squeezes, his claws digging deeper and deeper and bone cracking on the friar for *17*.

*R3T9:* Dorn sidesteps again, back to where he was, and now flanking with Vilma. He lets loose with another onslaught, with one hammer strike bouncing off the undead, and the second completely missing.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

**R4T25:* Kris casts _mage armor_ on herself with a strip of leather she has with her, but keeps her position.

*R4T23:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Jens on deck, Vilma in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 25. 10' altitude.
Brother Jaume: 23. GRAPPLED by Klyn.
Jens: 21. Telepathy deactivated.
Vilma: 20. _Divine favor_ til R12T20. RS.
Flair: 18. READIED to shoot Klyn when he has a clear line of attack to the monster.
Klyn Murik: 14. (88:108). Can't screech again til R5T14. GRAPPLING Brother Jaume!!
Dorn: 9. _Expeditious retreat_ (+30') til R41T9. SMITE on Kyln.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T23:* The embattled friars skin bunches and ripples as if vines moved and  swell beneath the surface as Brother Jaume grows large. He strikes out  desperately at his foe, calling upon his deity to strengthen his  attacks. *Hah!* 

Yet each powerful blow only is soaked up by the abomination's super-hardened skin.

*R4T21:* Jens, what do you do?

Vilma on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 25. 10' altitude.
Brother Jaume: 23. GRAPPLED by Klyn. Enlarged!!! RS.
Jens: 21. Telepathy deactivated.
Vilma: 20. _Divine favor_ til R12T20. RS.
Flair: 18. READIED to shoot Klyn when he has a clear line of attack to the monster.
Klyn Murik: 14. (88:108). Can't screech again til R5T14. GRAPPLING Brother Jaume!!
Dorn: 9. _Expeditious retreat_ (+30') til R41T9. SMITE on Kyln.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T21:* Not sure how to help, Jens helps to mitigate any further damage to Jaume and asks, *"Does it have any weaknesses!?"* 

*R4T20:* Vilma, you were last using Risky Strike. What do you do?

Flair on deck, Klyn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 25. 10' altitude.
Brother Jaume: 23. GRAPPLED by Klyn. Enlarged!!! RS.
Jens: 21. Telepathy deactivated.
Vilma: 20. _Divine favor_ til R12T20. RS.
Flair: 18. READIED to shoot Klyn when he has a clear line of attack to the monster.
Klyn Murik: 14. (88:108). Can't screech again til R5T14. GRAPPLING Brother Jaume!!
Dorn: 9. _Expeditious retreat_ (+30') til R41T9. SMITE on Kyln.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T20:* Seeing how resilient the creature is, Vilma swiftly invokes judgment  against the revenant, not planning to let the fight continue for too  long. "*The one you are seeking vengeance on isn't anymore!*" 

Her morningstar slams into Klyn's lower left arm, hoping to cause him to release Brother Jaume. The strike does *8 mod*, its unnatural resilience shrugging off some of Vilma's power.

*R4T18:* Flair, again, you lost your readied action. What do you do?

Klyn on deck, Dorn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 25. 10' altitude.
Brother Jaume: 23. GRAPPLED by Klyn. Enlarged!!! RS.
Jens: 21. Telepathy deactivated.
Vilma: 20. _Divine favor_ til R12T20. JUSTICE judgment!
Flair: 18. READIED to shoot Klyn when he has a clear line of attack to the monster.
Klyn Murik: 14. (80:108). Can't screech again til R5T14. GRAPPLING Brother Jaume!!
Dorn: 9. _Expeditious retreat_ (+30') til R41T9. SMITE on Kyln.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T18:* Flair kept his crossbow trained; hoping that his teammates would be able  to take this thing out rather than being forced to rely on his subpar  archery skills.

*R4T14:* If Klyn is worried about the giant he is suddenly grappling or the friar's strange revitalization, he doesn't show it. He continues to squeeze ... claws and unnatural strength digging into Brother Jaume for *21*. Just barely enough to push past that fresh vitality, but that vigor also having been more than enough to keep Brother Jaume conscious.

*R4T9:* Dorn tries another smiting onslaught, with his hammer hitting the undead for *16*, then his right upper arm for *14*.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T25:* Kris thinks about her accursed nature, that what she is .... is an affront to what she is. So, she thinks about that in relation to her connection to storms. Without the caress of rain or wind, there is the sun ... blistering and burning. She concentrates on that concept, gives into that trance, casts a spell, and a scything beam of pure heat launches from her hand to almost strike Klyn. Almost. And yet, as with her cold ray previously, the beam of heat seems to fizzle just as it gets to the undead man.  *"Something is blocking my magic. It is too powerful for me to overcome,"* she says ruefully.

*R5T23:* Brother Jaume, you are back to being in a bad way as Klyn tore through what Jens gave you in short order. You are currently super-sized and grappled. What do you do?

Jens on deck, Vilma in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 25. 10' altitude.
Brother Jaume: 23. GRAPPLED by Klyn. Enlarged!!! RS.
Jens: 21. Telepathy deactivated.
Vilma: 20. _Divine favor_ til R12T20. JUSTICE judgment!
Flair: 18. READIED to shoot Klyn when he has a clear line of attack to the monster.
Klyn Murik: 14. (50:108). Can't screech again til R5T14. GRAPPLING Brother Jaume!!
Dorn: 9. _Expeditious retreat_ (+30') til R41T9. SMITE on Kyln.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T23:* Returning to normal size, Brother Jaume focuses his will and calls upon his God to help him defeat this foe.  *Erastil, Aid me!
*
Growing quickly, the faithful friar pummels the undead creature again, trying to breach its prodigious armor. With his right fist he hits the monster in the upper left arm for *12 mod*, most of his blow going through, though some of it being absorbed.

*R5T21:* Jens, what do you do?

Vilma on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 25. 10' altitude.
Brother Jaume: 23. GRAPPLED by Klyn. Enlarged!!! 
Jens: 21. Telepathy deactivated.
Vilma: 20. _Divine favor_ til R12T20. JUSTICE judgment!
Flair: 18. READIED to shoot Klyn when he has a clear line of attack to the monster.
Klyn Murik: 14. (38:108). Can't screech again til R5T14. GRAPPLING Brother Jaume!!
Dorn: 9. _Expeditious retreat_ (+30') til R41T9. SMITE on Kyln.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T21:* *I cant keep this up much longer!* Jens shouts as he again bolsters Jaumes vitality. Again, Brother Jaume's bodily processes work quickly as psionic energy layers through his cells to fortify him. Little droplets of blood form briefly and rain about Jens before disappearing several seconds later.

*R5T20:* Seeing how inefficient she is for now, Vilma steps away, drops her morningstar, and takes out a flask and drinks it. A second later, with her veins and muscles bulging, she shouts back, "*Hold a little longer!*"

*R5T18:* Flair, your readied action did not go off. What do you do?

Klyn on deck, Dorn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 25. 10' altitude.
Brother Jaume: 23. GRAPPLED by Klyn. Enlarged!!! 
Jens: 21. Telepathy deactivated.
Vilma: 20. _Divine favor_ til R12T20. JUSTICE judgment! Mutagen active (60 min). Morninstar on ground.
Flair: 18. READIED to shoot Klyn when he has a clear line of attack to the monster.
Klyn Murik: 14. (38:108). Can't screech again til R5T14. GRAPPLING Brother Jaume!!
Dorn: 9. _Expeditious retreat_ (+30') til R41T9. SMITE on Kyln.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T18:* Flair keeps his aim up. *"Jens, if you have to, take my vitality to keep him up!" ...*_"Because if it gets to me, I'm toast anyway,"_  he finished in his head. 

*R5T14:* Klyn inexplicably relinquishes his advantage by releasing the Firbolg-sized friar. He steps away from the smiting paladin and lets loose with another horrific screech.

*R5T9:*  Dorn is having none of it, being completely unphased by the screech. He goes around the "long way) to the north and hooking west and south again to stand next to Vilma so as to block Klyn's forward progress to his two targets. He concentrates and prays to Torag in prayerspeak, at the end of his invocation of which he touches Vilma ... who is now protected by a glowing aura similar to a hammer.

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...

R6T25:* While trying to figure out what she can do against this monster, Kris casts a spell on herself, and she is briefly outlined by an invisible force more towards her forward area, adding to the other protection that is there.

Everyone, roll a Will save vs. a mind-affecting, fear effect!

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 25. 10' altitude. _Shield_ til R46T25.
Brother Jaume: 23. Enlarged.
Jens: 21. Telepathy deactivated.
Vilma: 20. _Divine favor_ til R12T20. JUSTICE judgment! Mutagen active (60 min). Morningstar on ground. _Shield of faith_ (+2 deflection) for 4 min.
Flair: 18. READIED to shoot Klyn when he has a clear line of attack to the monster.
Klyn Murik: 14. (38:108). Can't screech again til R8T14.
Dorn: 9. _Expeditious retreat_ (+30') til R41T9. SMITE on Kyln.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T23:* Brother Jaume, you are enlarged; do you stay that way? What do you do?

Jens on deck, Vilma in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 25. 10' altitude. _Shield_ til R46T25.
Brother Jaume: 23. Enlarged.
Jens: 21. Telepathy deactivated. COWERING til R7T14!!!
Vilma: 20. _Divine favor_ til R12T20. JUSTICE judgment! Mutagen active (60 min). Morningstar on ground. _Shield of faith_ (+2 deflection) for 4 min.
Flair: 18. READIED to shoot Klyn when he has a clear line of attack to the monster.
Klyn Murik: 14. (38:108). Can't screech again til R8T14.
Dorn: 9. _Expeditious retreat_ (+30') til R41T9. SMITE on Kyln.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T23:* Shrinking back to normal size, Brother Jaume is now five feet from the  undead creature. He grasps his holy symbol of Erastil and prays, *7 healing* washing over him and feeling much better than Jens' strange ministrations.  He then steps over to Klyn.

*R6T21:* Jens, you are almost out of mental energy just trying to keep Brother Jaume on his feet. And this Klyn has been hammered down way more than any of your party could possibly handle and he's still coming. And he's coming for you. When his second scream of rage rolls forth, it chills you to the bone as you stand stock-still in fear. You aren't even checked into the battle.

*R6T20:* Vilma, what do you do?

Flair on deck, Klyn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 25. 10' altitude. _Shield_ til R46T25.
Brother Jaume: 23. _Vigor_ for 4 minutes.
Jens: 21. Telepathy deactivated. COWERING til R7T14!!!
Vilma: 20. _Divine favor_ til R12T20. JUSTICE judgment! Mutagen active (60 min). Morningstar on ground. _Shield of faith_ (+2 deflection) for 4 min.
Flair: 18. READIED to shoot Klyn when he has a clear line of attack to the monster.
Klyn Murik: 14. (38:108). Can't screech again til R8T14.
Dorn: 9. _Expeditious retreat_ (+30') til R41T9. SMITE on Kyln.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T20:* Realizing that Klyn's hide is tougher than it should be, Vilma will not commit all of her power to the attack. She pops Klyn in the jaw with her shield for *6 mod*.

*R6T18:* Flair, what do you do?

Klyn on deck, Dorn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 25. 10' altitude. _Shield_ til R46T25.
Brother Jaume: 23. _Vigor_ for 4 minutes.
Jens: 21. Telepathy deactivated. COWERING til R7T14!!!
Vilma: 20. _Divine favor_ til R12T20. JUSTICE judgment! Mutagen active (60 min). Morningstar on ground. _Shield of faith_ (+2 deflection) for 4 min.
Flair: 18. READIED to shoot Klyn when he has a clear line of attack to the monster.
Klyn Murik: 14. (32:108). Can't screech again til R8T14.
Dorn: 9. _Expeditious retreat_ (+30') til R41T9. SMITE on Kyln.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T18:* Flair cursed at Jens' sudden change of demeanor. They needed every bit  of help they could dealing with this thing, and their healing losing  their grip could be bad. He shouts a curse at it, the exact words less  important that the terrifying invective of it.

*R6T14:* It wasn't impressive to his teammates, and Flair's comment made no dent on Klyn. In fact, in a burst of speed the battlefield threatens to change for the worst as Klyn shoots past the opening between Vilma and Brother Jaume. The cleric is first to counter with a punch to the revenant's lower right arm for *4 mod*. Vilma slams it in the back for *5 mod*. But it is Dorn's smite to its spine that is most telling for *15*. Klyn still bursts out of the hole, and a crossbow barely skims across his skin from Flair as Kly closes on his two targets, gets around Jen. It is insanely fast, and worst of all, he crits with a roundhouse that slashes through Jen's lower back for *34* ... and continues across and up to Flair's left shoulder for *21* ... and now grabbing Flair!

*R6T9:* But Dorn had prepared against a fast opponent as he also speeds off impossibly quickly. He jumps over Flair's grabbed body to land next to the revenant. But his strike is rebuffed by tough hide.

*End Round 6, Begin Round 7 ...

R7T25:* Kris flies past, and then opens up a little from Klyn. She casts a spell ... and a beam of heat just misses melting off Flair's cheek!  :Small Frown: 

*R7T23:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Jens (cowering) on deck, Vilma in the hole (armed only with shield right now) ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 25. 10' altitude. _Shield_ til R46T25.
Brother Jaume: 23. _Vigor_ for 4 minutes.
Jens: 21. Telepathy deactivated. COWERING til R7T14!!!
Vilma: 20. _Divine favor_ til R12T20. JUSTICE judgment! Mutagen active (60 min). Morningstar on ground. _Shield of faith_ (+2 deflection) for 4 min.
Flair: 15.  GRAPPLED! 
Klyn Murik: 14. (8:108). Can't screech again til R8T14. Grabbing Flair!
Dorn: 9. _Expeditious retreat_ (+30') til R41T9. SMITE on Kyln.

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T23:* *Hold on, Flair! Jens, move!* shouts Brother Jaume. He moves quickly North and grasps Flairs shoulder as he prays for aid. Aid comes, but only the smallest amount possible (*5*). Perhaps Erastil hears his servant .... but passes quiet judgment on a murderer?

*R7T21:* The thing zipped behind Jens faster than he could react and pain blossoms  from Jen's back. Standing there shaking like a leaf Jens whimpers, *"It's going to kill me..."*

But no, NO. He will not go out like this .... he who feels exultation at the death of those that would kill him. Jens pulls himself together and recovers!

Jens, what do you do?

Vilma on deck, Flair (grappled) in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 25. 10' altitude. _Shield_ til R46T25.
Brother Jaume: 23. _Vigor_ for 4 minutes.
Jens: 21. Telepathy deactivated. 
Vilma: 20. _Divine favor_ til R12T20. JUSTICE judgment! Mutagen active (60 min). Morningstar on ground. _Shield of faith_ (+2 deflection) for 4 min.
Flair: 15.  GRAPPLED! 
Klyn Murik: 14. (8:108). Can't screech again til R8T14. Grabbing Flair!
Dorn: 9. _Expeditious retreat_ (+30') til R41T9. SMITE on Kyln.

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T21:* Stamping down on his fear by force of will, and channeling it into  anger, Jens lets out a shout as he summons nearby earth and stone into a  blade to cut at Klyn (which is deflected away by an unseen force) before retreating away. 

*R7T20:* Vilma, what do you do? You are armed just with your shield right now.

Flair (grappled) on deck, Klyn (grappling) in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 25. 10' altitude. _Shield_ til R46T25.
Brother Jaume: 23. _Vigor_ for 4 minutes.
Jens: 21. Telepathy deactivated. 
Vilma: 20. _Divine favor_ til R12T20. JUSTICE judgment! Mutagen active (60 min). Morningstar on ground. _Shield of faith_ (+2 deflection) for 4 min.
Flair: 15.  GRAPPLED! 
Klyn Murik: 14. (8:108). Can't screech again til R8T14. Grabbing Flair!
Dorn: 9. _Expeditious retreat_ (+30') til R41T9. SMITE on Kyln.

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T20:* Moving back into melee, Vilma drops her shield, draws her heavy flail, and closes while shouting, "*Hold on, it's growing weaker!*"

She bashes the revenant with the swing ball of the chain to shatter its left arm and then crumple its chest as he releases the hold on Flair.

Klyn gives out a cry of pain. But this time, it is not an inhuman cry, but a cry much more like a man in great pain. Klyn stands for a second in a bent knee pose of pain, looking up, and then falls back onto the ground. The sepulchral color to his skin goes away. He breathes ... breathes ... in laborious beats on the ground, looking up at Flair. Through great pain he says, *"Just because ... just because your mind forgets. Your soul is still stained. You can't escape it."* His voice becomes more and more distant and thready. *"You feel it, don't you? You can't be good just because you say you are. And you can't be good just because you say are now without dealing with what you were. Your killers, through and through. It comes for you."*

And with that, he gives a rattle and a sigh, and you can see a breath like a tortured spirit leave his body with that sigh before discroporating.

*Combat Ends ...*

Everyone, roll a SAN check (Will save vs. mind-affecting) ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 25. 10' altitude. _Shield_ til R46T25.
Brother Jaume: 23. _Vigor_ for 4 minutes.
Jens: 21. Telepathy deactivated. 
Vilma: 20. _Divine favor_ til R12T20. JUSTICE judgment! Mutagen active (60 min). Morningstar on ground. _Shield of faith_ (+2 deflection) for 4 min.
Flair: 15.  GRAPPLED! 
Klyn Murik: 14. (8:108). Can't screech again til R8T14. Grabbing Flair!
Dorn: 9. _Expeditious retreat_ (+30') til R41T9. SMITE on Kyln.

----------


## lostsole31

Brother Jaume does a modified 11 damage to the 25 hp door.

----------


## lostsole31

Brother Jaume put a hurting on the door (11 mod) when the double doors get thrown open!

*Round One ...

**R1T23:* Vilma, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Vilma: 23.
Dorn: 18.
Brother Jaume: 17. Large until his next turn.
Flair: 16.
Kuru-Red:  15. (64:64).
Kris: 14.
Cultist-Green: 13. (34:34).
Jens: 12.
Kuru-Blue: 11.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T23:* Taking out her morningstar, Vilma walks into the middle of the opening, getting ready to intercept whoever is inside. She grazes Red (a savage-looking individual) in the head for *7*.

*R1T18:* Dorn casts a spell on himself. Then, with incredible speed, he goes underneath the enlarged friar's legs, and then leapfrogs over Vilma and into the center of the room to be adjacent to all of the defenders as well as Vilma.

*R1T17:* Brother Jaume, do you remain enlarged? What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Vilma: 23.
Dorn: 18. _Expeditious retreat_ til R41T18.
Brother Jaume: 17. Large until his next turn.
Flair: 16.
Kuru-Red:  15. (57:64).
Kris: 14.
Cultist-Green: 13. (34:34).
Jens: 12.
Kuru-Blue: 11.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T17:* Brother Jaume shrinks down to normal size, standing next to Vilma. *What is your purpose here?* he demands irately of his attackers.

He strikes out at the Savage man twice with a pair of quick strikes, both blows being stopped by a chain shirt. Brother Jaume, a little anxious, examines his opponent closely.

*R1T16:* Flair, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Vilma: 23.
Dorn: 18. _Expeditious retreat_ til R41T18.
Brother Jaume: 17. Large until his next turn.
Flair: 16.
Kuru-Red:  15. (57:64).
Kris: 14.
Cultist-Green: 13. (34:34).
Jens: 12.
Kuru-Blue: 11.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T16:* Flair looks at the foes his teammates are facing. After a second, he shouts *"The  two up front are Kuru, cannibals from Garund. There's something about  gaining power from your blood that's escaping me at the moment..."* He takes a step forward, his hands starting glow. 

*"Oh, and they don't like bright light!"*,  he says as he thrusts his hand forward, a pair of glowing bolts jet  outward, each one hitting one of the Kuru as they magically snake their  way past his allies and into their targets for *5 force* (Red) and *4 force* (Blue). They both seem to be uncomfortable from the bright light.

*R1T15:* Red Kuru didn't like that at all and shouts in a rage! He does a 5' step to the north to flank Dorn and cuts down with power into Dorn's right shoulder for *15 mod*, seemingly having hit Dorn in a sensitive part of the shoulder.

*R1T14:* Kris moves closer and casts a spell at Red. When Brother Jaume attacked, Red had moved deftly, but ever since having gotten flashed and giving in to anger, Red doesn't seem to give as much thought to defense as a searing beam of heat launched by Kris just manages to graze his neck for *6 fire*. It barely leaves more than a red mark on the ruddy skin of the kuru.

*R1T13:* The man in the back foolishly tries to fake out Dorn. To his credit, against anyone else that might not have been a bad tactic. When he attacks, Dorn's very holiness is enough to throw off the man's aim.

*R1T12:* Jens, what do you do?

Blue on deck, Vilma in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Vilma: 23.
Dorn: 18. _Expeditious retreat_ til R41T18. HAMPERED (1/2 speed) til R2T15!!!
Brother Jaume: 17. Large until his next turn.
Flair: 16.
Kuru-Red:  15. (52:64, THP 2). RAGING (XX/12)!!! DAZZLED til R2T16!!! RS.
Kris: 14.
Cultist-Green: 13. (34:34).
Jens: 12.
Kuru-Blue: 11. (60:64). DAZZLED til R2T16!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T12:* Remaining where he is to not clog up the already crowded gatehouse, Jens  will mentally reach out and attempt to fell one of the enemies with an  attack on his nerves and digestive system. He concentrates, and there is a howl of wind with no actual breeze that emanates from Jens, along with the smell of a more acrid than usual rainfall. Unfortunately, Jens tried to do this to a creature that eats questionable foods all the time and seems completely nonplussed by his attempt.

*R1T11:* Blue, still dealing with sun dogs courtesy of Flair, and that is just what keeps him from scoring a powerful hit on Dorn!

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T23:* Vilma, what do you do?

Dorn on deck, Brother Jaume in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Vilma: 23.
Dorn: 18. _Expeditious retreat_ til R41T18. HAMPERED (1/2 speed) til R2T15!!!
Brother Jaume: 17. 
Flair: 16.
Kuru-Red:  15. (52:64, THP 2). RAGING (XX/12)!!! DAZZLED til R2T16!!! RS.
Kris: 14.
Cultist-Green: 13. (34:34).
Jens: 12.
Kuru-Blue: 11. (60:64). DAZZLED til R2T16!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T23:* Swirling her morningstar, Vilma tries to hit the cannibal before sliding aside to open opportunities. She completely misses her target.

*R2T18:* Dorn seems hampered from that last strike. He tries to move back acrobatically, but doesn't do so well as all three foes attack him. Torag must be looking out for his saint, though, because remarkably Dorn is untouched. He gets behind Brother Jaume and Kris, and casts _shield of faith_ on Brother Jaume.

*R2T17:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Flair on deck, Red in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Vilma: 23.
Dorn: 18. _Expeditious retreat_ til R41T18. HAMPERED (1/2 speed) til R2T15!!! 
Brother Jaume: 17. _Shield of faith_ til R42T18 (+2 deflection).
Flair: 16.
Kuru-Red:  15. (52:64, THP 2). DAZZLED til R2T16!!! RS. RAGING (1 rd done)!!!  AOO used.
Kris: 14.
Cultist-Green: 13. (34:34). AOO used.
Jens: 12.
Kuru-Blue: 11. (60:64). DAZZLED til R2T16!!! RS. RAGING (1 rd done)!!! AOO used.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T17:* Brother Jaume focuses on hitting and hurting the opponent in front of  him. The first is a hand press-down of head and knee strike to neck for *6 NL*; not that powerful, but a good setup for what follows - a gorilla thump (hammerhand strike) to the back of his head for *7 NL*. Finally, a side-leg strike to his groin (*9 NL*) to open up distance again. Now that Brother Jaume has studied this man and this kuru has gone into a rage, the friar finds it infinitely easier to hit him.

*R2T16:* Flair, what do you do?

Red on deck, Kris in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Vilma: 23.
Dorn: 18. _Expeditious retreat_ til R41T18. HAMPERED (1/2 speed) til R2T15!!! 
Brother Jaume: 17. _Shield of faith_ til R42T18 (+2 deflection).
Flair: 16.
Kuru-Red:  15. (52:64, THP 2). DAZZLED til R2T16!!! RS. RAGING (1 rd done)!!!  AOO used.
Kris: 14.
Cultist-Green: 13. (34:34). AOO used.
Jens: 12.
Kuru-Blue: 11. (60:64, THP 8; 22 NL). DAZZLED til R2T16!!! RS. RAGING (1 rd done)!!! AOO used.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T16:* Flair repeats his blast from last turn as he turns his gaze on the apparent human still opposing them. His radiant missiles hit for *4 force* (Red) and *5 force* (Blue), and dazzle them both again. 

*R2T15:* Red does a slight adjustment, and then full powers at Vilma, his battleaxe getting her in the right tricep for *20*.

*R2T14:* Kris casts the same spell as before, and lets loose a beam of heat at Blue-kuru, this time scoring solidly in his left upper arm for *16 fire*.

*R2T13:* Green-human moves forward and fakes out Vilma with his pointwork (no mean feat, as sharp as she is). it is a really good attack, but alas, she is so well-armored that his point trickery accounted him little, even for what was an otherwise valiant attack.

*R2T12:* Jens, what do you do?

Kuru-blue on deck, Vilma in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Vilma: 23.
Dorn: 18. _Expeditious retreat_ til R41T18. HAMPERED (1/2 speed) til R2T15!!! 
Brother Jaume: 17. _Shield of faith_ til R42T18 (+2 deflection).
Flair: 16.
Kuru-Red:  15. (50:64). DAZZLED til R3T16!!! RS. RAGING (1 rd done)!!!
Kris: 14.
Cultist-Green: 13. (34:34). 
Jens: 12.
Kuru-Blue: 11. (47:64; 22 NL). DAZZLED til R3T16!!! RS. RAGING (1 rd done)!!! AOO used.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T12:* Stepping up beside Flair, Jens focuses on one of the Kuru, bringing it into the collective. Jens attempts  to draw it into the collective to draw life-force from it, draining it of *12* and healing Vilma of *12*.

*R2T11:* Blue steps even deeper into the fray and tries to side-cut Kris, but she is phenomenally agile and dodges.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T23:* Vilma what do you do?

Dorn on deck, Brother Jaume in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Vilma: 23.
Dorn: 18. _Expeditious retreat_ til R41T18. 
Brother Jaume: 17. _Shield of faith_ til R42T18 (+2 deflection).
Flair: 16.
Kuru-Red:  15. (50:64). DAZZLED til R3T16!!! RS. RAGING (2 rds done)!!!
Kris: 14.
Cultist-Green: 13. (34:34). 
Jens: 12.
Kuru-Blue: 11. (35:64; 22 NL). DAZZLED til R3T16!!! RS. RAGING (2 rds done)!!! Member of Collective (Unwilling).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T23:* Trying to hold both in place, Vilma keeps attacking with her  morningstar, hoping to bring one down to establish a more advantageous  frontline, but her armor skims off of a chain hauberk.

*R3T18:* Dorn calls on Torag's favor for an onslaught against Blue. The first swing is more of a combat positioning measurement to set him up for his second attack - a light crit to his target's left should for *15*. That seems to be more than expected and Dorn says, *"The red-eyed man is evil."*

He then touches his hand to his chest again for a meager *2 healing*. Meanwhile, as a delayed reaction to the pain, Blue falls down, apparently unconscous from the strike. He looks to the friar at the hole he created and says, *"Door's open, my brother."*

*R3T17:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Flair on deck, Red-kuru in hole.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Vilma: 23.
Dorn: 18. _Expeditious retreat_ til R41T18. 
Brother Jaume: 17. _Shield of faith_ til R42T18 (+2 deflection).
Flair: 16.
Kuru-Red:  15. (50:64). DAZZLED til R3T16!!! RS. RAGING (2 rds done)!!!
Kris: 14.
Cultist-Green: 13. (34:34). 
Jens: 12.
 Kuru-Blue: 11. (20:64; 22 NL). DAZZLED til R3T16!!! RS. RAGING (2 rds done)!!! Member of Collective (Unwilling). UNCONSCIOUS!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T17:* BJ replies to St. Dorn, *Why thank you!
*
He steps forward and to his left, around the fallen adversary and swings twice at the other savage, trying to weaken him. His first punch just misses, but the second punch hits him in the head for *12 NL*.

*R3T16:* Flair, what do you do? You've observed the Red-kuru for 18 seconds, and now Cody is putting up various visual overlays for combat recommendations.

Kuru-Red on deck, Kris in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Vilma: 23.
Dorn: 18. _Expeditious retreat_ til R41T18. 
Brother Jaume: 17. _Shield of faith_ til R42T18 (+2 deflection).
Flair: 16.
Kuru-Red:  15. (50:64, 12 NL). DAZZLED til R3T16!!! RS. RAGING (2 rds done)!!!
Kris: 14.
Cultist-Green: 13. (34:34). 
Jens: 12.
 Kuru-Blue: 11. (20:64; 22 NL). DAZZLED til R3T16!!! RS. RAGING (2 rds done)!!! Member of Collective (Unwilling). UNCONSCIOUS!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T16:* Flair did his best to quickly read the recommendations. He notes the  suggested targeting points, but quickly realized that Cody was making  his calculations based on physics. That lead to a slight problem, as at  the moment his best option to deal with the Kuru was magical in nature,  and magic and physics are famous for not always getting along. 

Rather than trust his honestly middling skills as a crossbowman to be  able to follow Cody's suggestions, he instead blasted the remaining Kuru  with his magic, giving them a double dose now that the other had  dropped. Red-Kuru gets hit for *9 force* and is dazzled again. 

*R3T15:* Red-kuru slams hard against Vilma's armor, but with her protections and its dazzled eyes, it doesn't quite cut through.

*R3T14:* Kris picks up the fallen kuru's masterwork battleaxe. She then steps over him to threaten the remaining kuru.

*R3T13:* Green-man does a poor attack against Vilma.

*R3T12:* Jens, what do you do?

Vilma on deck, Dorn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Vilma: 23.
Dorn: 18. _Expeditious retreat_ til R41T18. 
Brother Jaume: 17. _Shield of faith_ til R42T18 (+2 deflection).
Flair: 16.
Kuru-Red:  15. (41:64, 12 NL). DAZZLED til R4T16!!! RS. RAGING (3 rds done)!!!
Kris: 14.
Cultist-Green: 13. (34:34). 
Jens: 12.
 Kuru-Blue: 11. (20:64; 22 NL). RS. RAGING (2 rds done)!!! Member of Collective (Unwilling). UNCONSCIOUS!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T12:* Seeing the Kuru in the collective fall, Jens' eyes fill with bloodlust  thinking how easy it would be to harvest the last dregs of life from the  foe. Reluctantly, Jens sets aside his baser nature and releases  Kuru-Blue from the collective and decides to target the man he can  barely see to join the collective next. It's another valiant defense, but given by a weak mind who is ultimately brought into the collective. Jens then just steps up a little to get a better look at his new victim.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T23:* Vilma, your armor is definitely your friend today. What do you do?

Dorn on deck, Brother Jaume on deck ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Vilma: 23.
Dorn: 18. _Expeditious retreat_ til R41T18. 
Brother Jaume: 17. _Shield of faith_ til R42T18 (+2 deflection).
Flair: 16.
Kuru-Red:  15. (41:64, 12 NL). DAZZLED til R4T16!!! RS. RAGING (3 rds done)!!!
Kris: 14.
Cultist-Green: 13. (34:34). 
Jens: 12.
 Kuru-Blue: 11. (20:64; 22 NL). RS. RAGING (2 rds done)!!! UNCONSCIOUS!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T23:* Vilma swings again, hoping to profit from the advantage set up by her allies. Her morningstar goes right into the cannibal's face for a crit of *23*! "*Siding up with cannibals already told how evil that one can be!*" 

*R4T18:* Dorn delays ...

*R4T17:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Flair on deck, Red-kuru in the hole, Dorn delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Vilma: 23.
Dorn: 18. _Expeditious retreat_ til R41T18. DELAYING!!!
Brother Jaume: 17. _Shield of faith_ til R42T18 (+2 deflection).
Flair: 16.
Kuru-Red:  15. (19:64, 12 NL). DAZZLED til R4T16!!! RS. RAGING (3 rds done)!!!
Kris: 14.
Cultist-Green: 13. (34:34). 
Jens: 12.
 Kuru-Blue: 11. (20:64; 22 NL). RS. RAGING (2 rds done)!!! UNCONSCIOUS!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T17:* The monks rough oak staff whirls up into Brother Jaumes two handed  grip before lashing out at the savage opponent. Two powerful strikes aim  at the target with deadly intent. The kuru's savage motions duck under and deflect the staff, but the friar's kata-perfected bring that big stick right back around to thonk downwards hard on the kuru's head for *12*. The cannibal goes down like a sack of potatoes.

*R4T16.5:* Dorn moves forward to fill the hole just created and acrobatically springs off the kuru's back to a safer spot in the room. He brings his hammer down to mod-crit shatter the man's sword-hand for *15 + 1 CON + 1 STR*. The man doesn't drop his sword, amazingly, but he screams in pain.

*R4T16:* Flair, Cody is running a psychological observation subroutine in the background on the man, who has now been observed for the 18-second minimum. What do you do?

Kris on deck, Green in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Vilma: 23.
Dorn: 18. _Expeditious retreat_ til R41T18. DELAYING!!!
Brother Jaume: 17. _Shield of faith_ til R42T18 (+2 deflection).
Flair: 16.
 Kuru-Red:  15. (7:64, 12 NL). DAZZLED til R4T16!!! RS. RAGING (3 rds done)!!! UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Kris: 14.
Cultist-Green: 13. (17:32; 13/14 STR; 13/14 CON). 
*  SHATTERED HAND: All attacks and skill checks using that hand suffer a -2 penalty. 
**  *Heal:* A DC 25 Heal check removes penalties, but rest or restorative magic is needed to heal ability damage. 

Jens: 12.
 Kuru-Blue: 11. (20:64; 22 NL). RS. RAGING (2 rds done)!!! UNCONSCIOUS!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T16:* Now that he faced a more standard foe, he decided to abandon his magical  attacks; best save them for things like the Kuru who hate their holy  light. Instead, moved into position, drawing his crossbow as he did so.  Once he was in position, he dropped to one knee, held his breath, and  fired at the remaining foe. It was a damned difficult shot, so when his crossbow bolt scores a soft crit on the man for *10*. He is still standing though. He then reloads his crossbow.

*R4T14:* Kris moves forward to stand over a fallen kuru, and for the first time ever the party will see her use a physical weapon, and one that does not capitalize on her speed, to boot. She gives a big, two-handed whiffing miss with the battleaxe.

*R4T13:* The cultist steps just north, dropping his rapier, and attempting to take something out. Dorn clips him in the chest with his hammer for *5*. But Kris? She makes up for her first miserable swing as she crits the man in the neck with an ugly wound that does *11 + 3 CHA* and drops him!

*R4T12:* Jens, all enemies down. Do you do anything?

Vilma on deck, Dorn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Vilma: 23.
Dorn: 18. _Expeditious retreat_ til R41T18. 
Brother Jaume: 17. _Shield of faith_ til R42T18 (+2 deflection).
Flair: 16. Crossbow in hand.
 Kuru-Red:  15. (7:64, 12 NL). DAZZLED til R4T16!!! RS. RAGING (3 rds done)!!! UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Kris: 14.
Cultist-Green: 13. (-9:32; 13/14 STR; 13/14 CON; 7/13 CHA). DYING!!!
*  SHATTERED HAND: All attacks and skill checks using that hand suffer a -2 penalty. 
**  *Heal:* A DC 25 Heal check removes penalties, but rest or restorative magic is needed to heal ability damage. 
Jens: 12.
 Kuru-Blue: 11. (20:64; 22 NL). RS. RAGING (2 rds done)!!! UNCONSCIOUS!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T12:* Much preferring to interrogate the green clothed man than cannibals,  Jens will use some of his power to stabilize the man from his grievous  neck wound (*1*), though he will divert most of the healing to Dorn (*2*).*Spoiler: Jens*
Show

I'm not sure I ever let you know it or made it clear, but Jens has noticed something odd with Dorn. When Jens heals Dorn with _natural healing_, the "expected" rate of healing is observed. When Dorn is healed by any positive energy effect - be it directly or through collective - the "expected" rate of healing is significantly greater.

*Combat Ends ...*

Kris lets fall the finely made by savage-fetished battleaxe, but picks up the normal-quality rapier instead, even taking off the man's baldric.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Vilma: 23.
Dorn: 18. _Expeditious retreat_ til R41T18. 
Brother Jaume: 17. _Shield of faith_ til R42T18 (+2 deflection).
Flair: 16. Crossbow in hand.
 Kuru-Red:  15. (7:64, 12 NL). DAZZLED til R4T16!!! RS. RAGING (3 rds done)!!! UNCONSCIOUS!!!
Kris: 14.
Cultist-Green: 13. (-8:32; 13/14 STR; 13/14 CON; 7/13 CHA). STABLE!!!
*  SHATTERED HAND: All attacks and skill checks using that hand suffer a -2 penalty. 
**  *Heal:* A DC 25 Heal check removes penalties, but rest or restorative magic is needed to heal ability damage. 
Jens: 12.
 Kuru-Blue: 11. (20:64; 22 NL). RS. RAGING (2 rds done)!!! UNCONSCIOUS!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*Begin Round One ...

R1T28:* *"Don't get within 10' of me, or you're gonna' get zapped!"* says Kris as she then zooms 15' north of one of two horse-like topiaries (red). An aura of electricity forms 10' around her, and she does a sort of breathing in/power up of her own electricity and spits it south to blast through both horse-like topiaries (red and blue). Red-horse topiary *4 electricity*, but Green-horse topiary moves a little out of the way for only *2 electricity*. She seemed to have followed along her own electric arc as she then appears right next to the cricket-looking hedge (green). The aura of electricity emanating from her comes uncomfortably close to Flair, and if he had hair it would have stood on end.

*R1T25:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 28.
Brother Jaume: 25.
Red Topiary: 24. (56:60).
Blue Topiary: 23. (58:60).
Vilma: 22. STR Mutagen for 40 minutes.
Flair: 18.
Jens: 17.
Green Topiary: 17. (60:60).
Dorn: 9.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T25:* Brother Jaume takes a step to the west before he enlarges and attacks a  topiary with a dazzling display of martial prowess. His staff smashes into the hedge for *10 mod*. The power alone does a lot of damage, though the tangle of small branches slows down some of the force. A second strike does another *10 mod*.

*R1T24-23:* Red closes on all three and attacks an unlikely person ... Flair. It makes two hoof-slams, and one comes down on Flair's hip for *6*. Blue also moves up and does a hoof slam that catches Flair's left hand for *9*.

*R1T22:* Vilma, what do you do?  Two hedges that look like horses (Red and Blue) and a hedge that looks like an insect (Green) are attacking.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 28.
Brother Jaume: 25. RS. Enlarged.
Red Topiary: 24. (36:60).
Blue Topiary: 23. (58:60).
Vilma: 22. STR Mutagen for 40 minutes.
Flair: 18.
Jens: 17.
Green Topiary: 17. (60:60).
Dorn: 9.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T22:* Vilma profits from Jaume's bulk to get closer to Red before bashing it with her morningstar for *10 mod*.

*R1T18:* Flair, Cody's overlay combat tracking algorithm is beginning, though more time might be needed to compile, but with particular vectors noted for offensive accuracy. But until that time ... if the battle even lasts that long ... what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 28.
Brother Jaume: 25. RS. Enlarged.
Red Topiary: 24. (36:60).
Blue Topiary: 23. (58:60).
Vilma: 22. STR Mutagen for 40 minutes. RS.
Flair: 18.
Jens: 17.
Green Topiary: 17. (60:60).
Dorn: 9.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T18:* Flair staggered as the equine shrubbery slammed into him. As he stepped back, he shouted to his teammates. *"They're  living topiaries. They've got the standard plant immunities, plus they  resist blunt and piercing weapons. Oh, and they can teleport via hedges,  so keep aware of your surroundings!"* Following his own  advice, he opted to refrain from using his fist or crossbow and instead  blasted the one who hit his hand with both of his holy bolts, two bolts of force hitting Blue for *8 force* total. 

*R1T17:* Jens, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 28.
Brother Jaume: 25. RS. Enlarged.
Red Topiary: 24. (32:60).
Blue Topiary: 23. (50:60).
Vilma: 22. STR Mutagen for 40 minutes. RS.
Flair: 18.
Jens: 17.
Green Topiary: 17. (60:60).
Dorn: 9.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T17:* Finding himself thrust to the frontline in this conflict, Jens gathers  elemental energies. The various loose rocks of the pathway and large clumps of dirt and even stones from with the ground converge on and swirl about Jens in a loud conflagration of stone, earth, and rock. Much of the energy than goes into his hand and he strikes out against the damaged topiary with a  blade of stone. His blade pressing hard and knocking leaves about, but not quite cutting through the dense fibers of the animated shrubbery. Jens steps away from the confounding thing.

*R1T17:* Green, which looks more like a cricket or grasshopper turns on Kris and attacks her. Kris is the fastest one in the group, but without any of her magic protecting her, she is still vulnerable. The cricket-critter slams her right elbow, splitting open the skin to reveal a little bit of bone underneath for *10 (+1d2 bleed)*.

*R1T9:* Dorn moves right into the area Jens just left to help screen Flair, who was getting mobbed, taking out his silver dagger as he goes. He gets a mouth an nose full of the floating earth-debris as he moves up and swipes at a topiary. *"Settle that down some *cough*, Jens."*

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T28:* Kris suffers *2 bleed*. On the other hand, electricity arcs from her aura to hit Blue for *3 electricity* and Green for *1 electricity*. She steps away from her current assailant to the fountain and using first aid that she learned from Jens and Winter. *"Thanks for teaching me, Jens!"* she calls, having staunched the blood flow.

*R2T25:* Brother Jaume, do you remain enlarged? You were also using Risky Strike previously. What do you do?

Red and Blue on deck/ in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 28. 
Brother Jaume: 25. RS. Enlarged.
Red Topiary: 24. (32:60).
Blue Topiary: 23. (47:60).
Vilma: 22. STR Mutagen for 40 minutes. RS.
Flair: 18.
Jens: 17.
Green Topiary: 17. (59:60).
Dorn: 9. Can only take MA on next round.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T25:* Brother Jaume shrinks briefly before growing large again. He whirls his quarterstaff, lashing out at the nearest topiary. He smashes branch to bush for *13 mod*, though his second attack misses.

*R2T24-23:* Red hoof attacks Vilma but doesn't get past her armor. Blue steps out of the electrical field to attack Flair. His studded leather absorbs one blow, but not both as his neck his smacked for *7 mod*.

*R2T22:* Vilma, what do you do?

Flair on deck, Jens in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 28. 
Brother Jaume: 25. RS. Enlarged.
Red Topiary: 24. (19:60).
Blue Topiary: 23. (47:60).
Vilma: 22. STR Mutagen for 40 minutes. RS.
Flair: 18.
Jens: 17.
Green Topiary: 17. (59:60).
Dorn: 9. Can only take MA on next round.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T22:* Trying to get their attention, Vilma keeps attempting to bash the bushorses. She "grazes" red for *8 mod*. 

*R2T18:* Flair backs away and sends two radiant missiles at blue for *5 force* total.

*R2T17:* Jens, what do you do?

Green on deck, Dorn in the hole (and a little off kilter) ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 28. 
Brother Jaume: 25. RS. Enlarged.
Red Topiary: 24. (11:60).
Blue Topiary: 23. (42:60).
Vilma: 22. STR Mutagen for 40 minutes. RS.
Flair: 18.
Jens: 17.
Green Topiary: 17. (59:60).
Dorn: 9. Can only take MA on next round.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T17:* *Let me know if anyone needs healing!* Jens cries out before stepping away from Blue and sending razor sharp discs of stone flying toward Green, but its leafy, tightly branched foliage protects it from any damage.

Flair looks at Jens, having been lit up by some living topiaries, *"Yes, please."*

*R2T16:* Green prefers prey that doesn't have a self-defense mechanism (say, for example, a field of electricity) and leaves Kri's aura to close on Jens, hitting him in the chest for *4 mod*.

*R2T9:* Dorn moves in to create a line to screen Flair, shakes his head, and will be back up to full next round.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T28:* Kris moves to the southeast to cover green back in her field. She casts a spell, throwing out a ray of heat at Green. The beam hits Green squarely in the rear abdomen for a whopping *21 fire*! Her eyes gawk and she shouts, *"Fire if you have it! That wasn't a super-hot beam, kinda' average, but it hurt it a lot more than expected. Oh, I'm also wounded, but Flair looks worse."*

*R3T25:* Brother Jaume, you were enlarged and using Risky Strike. What do you do?

Red and Blue after ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 28. 
Brother Jaume: 25. RS. Enlarged.
Red Topiary: 24. (11:60).
Blue Topiary: 23. (42:60).
Vilma: 22. STR Mutagen for 40 minutes. RS.
Flair: 18.
Jens: 17.
Green Topiary: 16. (38:60).
Dorn: 9. Can only take MA on next round.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T25:* Brother Jaume shrinks down next to Vilma and swings at the horse topiary  with his quarterstaff in a lightning quick series of whirling strikes. His first attack is repulsed by the fan of branches, but he sees a weakness and on the second he slams his quarterstaff in on a long thrust in stead of a normal arcing side strike. There is a resounding cracks as he splits the center wood in half and the plant creature goes down. Brother Jaume channels his ki and steps foward to now begin an encirclement of Blue, and does a low, upwards sweeping strike for *9 mod*.

*R3T23:* Blue turns its attention to the heavy hitter. The first hoof slams into Brother Jaume's solar plexus for *12*, but the second hoof-slam rattles Brother Jaume for *19* on a light wound.

*R3T22:* Vilma, you were last using Risky Strike. What do you do?

Flair on deck, Jens in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 28. 
Brother Jaume: 25. RS. 
Blue Topiary: 23. (33:60).
Vilma: 22. STR Mutagen for 40 minutes. RS.
Flair: 18.
Jens: 17.
Green Topiary: 16. (38:60).
Dorn: 9. Can only take MA on next round.

*OOC*
 Red Topiary: 24. (-1:60).  STABLE!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T22:* Vilma moves around the bushcorpse, before swinging at the next one, crashing into Blue for *11 mod*. "*Damn, those are sturdy!*" 

*R3T18:* Flair lets loose with his final pair of radiant missiles at Blue for a total of *6 force*.

*R3T17:* Jens, you have your answer from two people in the party, and then you saw Brother Jaume get lit up as well. What do you do?

Green on deck, Dorn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 28. 
Brother Jaume: 25. RS. 
Blue Topiary: 23. (16:60).
Vilma: 22. STR Mutagen for 40 minutes. RS.
Flair: 18.
Jens: 17.
Green Topiary: 16. (38:60).
Dorn: 9. 

*OOC*
 Red Topiary: 24. (-1:60).  STABLE!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T17:* Stepping away from the Topiary, Jens follows the adage that an ounce of  prevention is worth a pound of cure and fills two allies with a surge of  vigor to help ward off incoming blows. Rose petals appear scattered around the ground near Jens,  while the faint scent of roses can be smelled by those nearby. Meanwhile, Brother Jaume and Dorn both feel a protective boost (15 THP both).

*R3T16:* Getting out of that pesky aura and following fleeing prey Green steps up to Jens. Dorn tries to help but a forelimb comes at Jens' head and Dorn steps in the way to get hit grazed in the head instead, but taking no damage.

*R3T9:* Dorn holds his position to continue to screen Flair and then begins an onslaught on Green with his dagger, but no blow lands.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T28:* Kris steps up to get Green and Blue back in her aura. She casts a spell and a beam of heat hits Green for a withering *27 fire*.

*R4T25:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Blue on deck, Vilma in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 28. 
Brother Jaume: 25. RS. _Vigor_ til R43T17.
Blue Topiary: 23. (16:60).
Vilma: 22. STR Mutagen for 40 minutes. RS.
Flair: 18.
Jens: 17.
Green Topiary: 16. (11:60).
Dorn: 9. _Vigor_ til R43T17.

*OOC*
 Red Topiary: 24. (-1:60).  STABLE!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T25:* Brother Jaume bears down against the pain of his injuries and swings his staff at the remaining horse topiary. The first bow is repulsed by a mesh of branches, but the second attack hits hard and true for 13 mod, and with another similar stroke seems to break the back of the topiary as it collapses. *Thanks, Jens!* 

*R4T22:* Vilma, what do you do?

Flair on deck, Jens in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 28. 
Brother Jaume: 25. RS. _Vigor_ til R43T17.
 Blue Topiary: 23. (-9:60). DYING!!!
Vilma: 22. STR Mutagen for 40 minutes. RS.
Flair: 18.
Jens: 17.
Green Topiary: 16. (11:60).
Dorn: 9. _Vigor_ til R43T17.

*OOC*
 Red Topiary: 24. (-1:60).  STABLE!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T22:* Still targeting Blue, Vilma keeps attempting to smash it. With that last hit, there is no doubt that Blue's center frame is broken. She calls out, "*At least we know nobody is watching the courtyard!*" 

*R4T18:* Flair delays, seeing the battle well in hand.

*R4T17:* Jens, what do you do?

Green on deck, Dorn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 28. 
Brother Jaume: 25. RS. _Vigor_ til R43T17.
Vilma: 22. STR Mutagen for 40 minutes. RS.
Flair: 18. DELAYING!!!
Jens: 17.
Green Topiary: 16. (11:60).
Dorn: 9. _Vigor_ til R43T17.

*OOC*
 Red Topiary: 24. (-1:60).  STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Blue Topiary.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T17:* *Sorry Dorn,* Jens apologizes in  advance before once again summoning a cloud of dirt and stone. He  condenses a blade from the surrounding matter and slashes at the  remaining enemy, but his stone blade cuts some leaves but for no real damage.

*R4T16:* Green tries to get away, but Dorn grazes it with his silver dagger for *4*. It gets away, and then jumps _into_ the trunk of the tree to the east and disappears!

*R4T9:* Dorn hesitates .... *"Is it gone?"*

*End Round 4, Begrin Round 5 ...*

*R4T28:* Kris delays ...

*R4T25:* Brother Jaume?

Vilma on deck, Jens in the hole, the others delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 28. 
Brother Jaume: 25. RS. _Vigor_ til R43T17.
Vilma: 22. STR Mutagen for 40 minutes. RS.
Flair: 18. DELAYING!!!
Jens: 17.
Green Topiary: 16. (11:60). Elsewhere in hedges, healing.
Dorn: 9. _Vigor_ til R43T17. DELAYING!!!

*OOC*
 Red Topiary: 24. (-1:60).  STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Blue Topiary.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T25:* BJ grasps his holy symbol and prays to Erastil for aid, getting *7 healing*. 

*R4T22:* Vilma, what do you do?

Jens on deck, Kris in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 28. 
Brother Jaume: 25. RS. _Vigor_ til R43T17.
Vilma: 22. STR Mutagen for 40 minutes. RS.
Flair: 18. DELAYING!!!
Jens: 17.
Green Topiary: 16. (11:60). Elsewhere in hedges, healing.
Dorn: 9. _Vigor_ til R43T17. DELAYING!!!

*OOC*
 Red Topiary: 24. (-1:60).  STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Blue Topiary.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T22:* "*Let's see...*"Vilma moves closer to the tree. She sees a tree. 

*R4T18:* Flair calls out, *"They can teleport amongst big plants and hedges, remember! Let's get back to what we were doing. Either it will come at us again, and we destroy it, or we've chased it away."*

Everyone, do we want to end combat here, but just be "wary" (which you already were, anyway)?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 28. 
Brother Jaume: 25. RS. _Vigor_ til R43T17.
Vilma: 22. STR Mutagen for 40 minutes. RS.
Flair: 18. 
Jens: 17.
Green Topiary: 16. (11:60). Elsewhere in hedges, healing.
Dorn: 9. _Vigor_ til R43T17. DELAYING!!!

*OOC*
 Red Topiary: 24. (-1:60).  STABLE!!!

*DEAD*
Blue Topiary.

----------


## lostsole31

With one powerful burst, Brother Jaume fully heals Kris and Jens. A second, equally powerful burst fully heals Flair so now only Brother Jaume has the slighest line of abrasions.

Brother Jaume, do you still want to burn a spell for that little bit?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 28. 
Brother Jaume: 25. RS. _Vigor_ til R43T17.
Vilma: 22. STR Mutagen for 40 minutes. RS.
Flair: 18. 
Jens: 17.
Green Topiary: 16. (11:60). Elsewhere in hedges, healing.
Dorn: 9. _Vigor_ til R43T17. DELAYING!!!

*OOC*
 Red Topiary: 24. (21:60).

*DEAD*
Blue Topiary.

----------


## lostsole31

The man looks shocked, but not enough to not react, and calls out in horror, *"Lady Daelene, they're attacking with spells!"*

The man rushes forth to Vilma, his dagger drawn. Brother Jaume's spell finishes his spell behind Vilma, and looking into the doorway he does detect an evil emanation. The woman casts a spell and a multitude of visions of her glimmer and in and out of each other, obscuring her actual position.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T31:* Kris looks confused as she casts _mage armor_ on herself. *"I missed the message. Were we supposed to just open up with spells?"*

*R1T24:* The nobleman looks at Vilma and then reaches out to touch her left elbow right where the humerus meets it. Dark energy surges forth from the man's hand to do *20 negative energy*, her skin ripping open to bleed profusely.

*R1T22:* Brother Jaume, you are currently concentrating on _detect evil_, and there is evil within your cone of effect (only covers the man right now).

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 31. 
Asa Lalith: 24. SMITE vs. vilma.
Brother Jaume: 22. _Vigor_ til R33T17. Concentrating on _detect evil_ (1 round complete).
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen for 39 minutes. 2 BLEED!!!
Flair: 13. 
Jens: 16.
Dorn: 6. _Vigor_ til R33T17. 
Daelene Spence: 5.

*OOC*
 Red Topiary: 24. (21:60).
Green Topiary: 16. (11:60). Elsewhere in hedges, healing.

*DEAD*
Blue Topiary.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T22:* *We mean no harm. Cease your attack.**Spoiler: Brother Jaume*
Show

You can't see the woman from your vantage. But you sense one evil aura coming from the nobleman.

*R1T19:* Vilma, you take *2 bleed*. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 31. 
Asa Lalith: 24. SMITE vs. vilma.
Brother Jaume: 22. _Vigor_ til R33T17. Concentrating on _detect evil_ (1 round complete).
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen for 39 minutes. 2 BLEED!!!
Flair: 13. 
Jens: 16.
Dorn: 6. _Vigor_ til R33T17. 
Daelene Spence: 5.

*OOC*
 Red Topiary: 24. (21:60).
Green Topiary: 16. (11:60). Elsewhere in hedges, healing.

*DEAD*
Blue Topiary.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T19:* Vilma steps back, and casts a spell as well, despite the pain of her bleeding wound. "*Let's show those powdered asses what's in there for them!"* 

*R1T13:* Flair takes out the crossbow and readies an attack should the man continue to prove hostile.

*R1T16:* Jens, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 31. 
Asa Lalith: 24. SMITE vs. vilma. Failed vs. _anticipate peril_.
Brother Jaume: 22. _Vigor_ til R33T17. Concentrating on _detect evil_ (1 round complete).
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen for 39 minutes. 2 BLEED!!! 
* _Anticipate peril_ on Asa: +2 insight bonus on AC vs. his attacks, as well as attack/ damage.
Flair: 13. READIED attack to shoot Asa if he acts in a hostile manner.
Jens: 16.
Dorn: 6. _Vigor_ til R33T17. 
Daelene Spence: 5.

*OOC*
 Red Topiary: 24. (21:60).
Green Topiary: 16. (11:60). Elsewhere in hedges, healing.

*DEAD*
Blue Topiary.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T16:* Having a momentary flashback to the memory of dying while 'giving peace a  chance' Jens quickly leaves the area threatened by the noble. He moves  to the space south of Dorn beside Vilma's new position and quickly puts  pressure on Vilma's bleeding wound. Jens sudden movements have the man moving threateningly gets a reaction from the man that Flair perceives as hostile. Flair misses wildly with his crossbow shot, nearly hurting his fingers through bad placement on the firing mechanism. Meanwhile, the man doesn't stab Jens, but simply trips him. But when Jens tries to get up, _that's_ when the man stabs Jens in the shoulder for *6 mod*. Jens gets on his feet.

*R1T6:* At first, the man made a prudent reaction - tripping - a nonlethal attack that does not injure. But when he stabbed someone when they're trying to regain their feet, that's the point that Dorn figures their all in. *"You stink of evil!"* Dorn shouts at him, *"not even a little bit, but a strong stench of perfidy that you shall give answer for, for I am Torag's servant!"*

There is a faint glow limning Dorn and his weapon now as he steps forward and swings. But despite the man's finery, as Dorn's hammer descends on his chest, there is the sound of fine, tinkling chain underneath those noble clothes that stop that hammer cold.

*R1T5:* *"Oh, I guess we won't get to play the way I'd prefer,"* purrs a woman's voice from inside (for those that can't see her). *"I guess Him Who Is Not To Be Named is giving us a different kind of fun to enjoy!"*

The woman casts a spell and calls out, *"Hello, there, little girl! There's a lovely rainbow over the lake right now, a once-in-a-lifetime vision."*

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T31:* Kris looks at her weird. *"Um, okay? I mean, I don't know how you would know that, sitting here in Creepsville."*

She then looks at Dorn and Brother Jaume with half a scowl, *"I really don't care about stupid rules right now. I'm pretty sure He Who Is Not To Be Diddled is about what to expect here, and I'm tired of not having something to skewer baddies with."*

She zooms down to the gatehouse, picking up the fallen man's rapier.

*R2T24:* The nobleman steps back from the door, takes out a small vial, and downs it. In doing so, he disappears from view.

*R2T22:* Brother Jaume, do you maintain concentration for the third round of this spell? or do you do something else?*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Note that last round in your spoiler you concentrated on the spell (SA), and discussed taking a readied action (also a SA). Concentrating on a spell was noted first, which is why readied didn't happen.

Vilma on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 31. 
Asa Lalith: 24. SMITE vs. Vilma. Failed vs. _anticipate peril_. _Invisibility_ til R32T24.
Brother Jaume: 22. _Vigor_ til R33T17. Concentrating on _detect evil_ (1 round complete).
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen for 39 minutes. 2 BLEED!!! 
* _Anticipate peril_ on Asa: +2 insight bonus on AC vs. his attacks, as well as attack/ damage.
Flair: 17. 
Jens: 16.
Dorn: 6. _Vigor_ til R33T17. SMITE vs. Asa Lalith.
Daelene Spence: 5.

*OOC*
 Red Topiary: 24. (21:60).
Green Topiary: 16. (11:60). Elsewhere in hedges, healing.

*DEAD*
Blue Topiary.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T22:* *Fine, a fight it is!* Brother Jaume grasps his holy symbol and prays to Erastil in a loud clear voice. He then takes quick step to the south, watching their southern flank for the woman, though after he moves he ends up seeing her inside the little two-story lodge.

*R2T19:* Still bleeding (*2 bleed*), Vilma casts a healing spell on herself (*5 healing*), more to stop the bleed than to cure her wounds. Though she was sure she would earn a strike from where she thinks the nobleman was last standing, no blow if forthcoming.  That said, while she cannot be sure of his position, the man seems like a total blackguard, which makes his lack of attacking her when she gave him an opening more of a stymy, even though her mind is filled with all manner of possibilities on how to fight this man.

*R2T17:* Flair reloads his crossbow, and moves to a point where if the woman stays put, he might have a clear shot at her.

*R2T16:* Jens, what do you do?

Dorn on deck, Noblewoman in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 31. 
Asa Lalith: 24. SMITE vs. Vilma. Failed vs. _anticipate peril_. _Invisibility_ til R32T24.
Brother Jaume: 22. 
*  _Vigor_ til R33T17. _Weapon of awe_ on quarterstaff til R42T22. If it scores crit, target is shaken for 1 rd, no save.
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen for 39 minutes. 2 BLEED!!! 
* _Anticipate peril_ on Asa: +2 insight bonus on AC vs. his attacks, as well as attack/ damage.
Flair: 17. Loaded crossbow.
Jens: 16.
Dorn: 6. _Vigor_ til R33T17. SMITE vs. Asa Lalith.
Daelene Spence: 5.

*OOC*
 Red Topiary: 24. (21:60).
Green Topiary: 16. (11:60). Elsewhere in hedges, healing.

*DEAD*
Blue Topiary.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T16:* Recovering from his beating, Jens  moves into the room so that he can  see the noblewoman while remaining out of Flair's line of fire if  possible. There is a spot he tries to go to, but something is there, so Jens closes on the female spellcaster, who has no weapon in hand to threaten him. Jens calls on his mental powers, collecting energy from around him, and in doing so, a host of spectral figures surround Jens, crying out in pain and anguish. One spectral figure of particular note ... less spectral so much as previously unseen and now visible ... is that of the nobleman that went invisible a few seconds ago. For he is now visible, and his dagger has struck Jens in the lower back, near the right kidney, for *21 mod (+ bleed) + hampered*. It is too well placed of a cheap shot, and all the psionic power that Jens gathered is now lost.

If there is a wan bright spot, at least the man revealed his position.

*R2T6:* Seeing his quarry appear, and with so dastardly an attack on Jens, Dorn moves into the lodge.* "Torag, bless your servant against this miscreant!"* he calls out as he begins his onslaught. His warhammer catches the nobleman in the side of the neck for a stunning *18*, holy power arcing through his weapon to demonstrate his wrath. Dorn nods, *"Now I see why your evil is so strong, blackguard ... for blackguard you are!"* Another attack hits the man in the left quad for *20*.

*R2T5:* The woman looks to the nobleman. *"Poor Asa. For Hastur, I commit you to finish until you are finished."* She draws a dagger, but she reaches out to touch Jens, a dark field surrounding her hand. Her hand is wonderfully perfumed as she brings it under Jens nose, and when she touches Jens neck, her hands are deliciously supple and soft, even as the dark energy leaps into his body to do *14 negative energy*, corrupting wounds appearing about his body. In this moment against so calm and beautiful a viper, Jens knows fear (*shaken*).

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T31:* Kris moves up, looking in the door way and casts a spell of protection on herself, using a strip of cured leather as a focus. Seeing Jens in peril, she yells, *"Get Jens outta' there!"*

*R3T24:* But timing is not on the party's side. The nobleman, barely standing now, forcibly coughs from his fast closing throat, looking at Jens' sorry state, trying to discern something. He then looks to Dorn, making a few cough-chuckles. *"I don't know your god, old man. But as I am Asa Lalith of Caliphas, you get to live the rest of your years knowing that you failed to keep me from helping your friend know his god sooner than he should have!"*

Asa reaches out to touch Jens with the same dark energy on his hand as the noblewoman had, but at the last second Dorn uses the haft of his hammer to hook the man's wrist into his own face to do *6 negative energy* to himself. The man shrieks in pain, and now barely stands.

*R3T22:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Vilma on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 31. _Mage armor_ for 4 hours.
Asa Lalith: 24. SMITE vs. Vilma. Failed vs. _anticipate peril_. 
Brother Jaume: 22. 
*  _Vigor_ til R33T17. _Weapon of awe_ on quarterstaff til R42T22. If it scores crit, target is shaken for 1 rd, no save.
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen for 39 minutes. 3 BLEED!!! 
* _Anticipate peril_ on Asa: +2 insight bonus on AC vs. his attacks, as well as attack/ damage.
Flair: 17. Loaded crossbow.
Jens: 16. 3 BLEED!!! SHAKEN til R8T5!!! HAMPERED til R3T16.
Dorn: 6. _Vigor_ til R33T17. SMITE vs. Asa Lalith (+5 attack, +3 damage (x2 avail), +5 deflection to AC). RS.
Daelene Spence: 5.

*OOC*
 Red Topiary: 24. (21:60).
Green Topiary: 16. (11:60). Elsewhere in hedges, healing.

*DEAD*
Blue Topiary.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T22:* Brother Jaume looks for a space to move to in the tiny cottage. Finding  no good area , Brother Jaume opts to instead pray for Erastils  blessing. The Hunter fills the heroes with a sense of battle focus and purpose.

*R3T19:* Vilma takes *3 bleed*. Vilma, you do sense possibilities open up for you should seek to strike down Asa. But, you're also bleeding. What do you do?

Flair on deck, Jens in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R43T22: +1 morale bonus to attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
Kris: 31. _Mage armor_ for 4 hours.
Asa Lalith: 24. SMITE vs. Vilma. Failed vs. _anticipate peril_. 
Brother Jaume: 22. 
*  _Vigor_ til R33T17. _Weapon of awe_ on quarterstaff til R42T22. If it scores crit, target is shaken for 1 rd, no save.
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen for 39 minutes. 3 BLEED!!! 
* _Anticipate peril_ on Asa: +2 insight bonus on AC vs. his attacks, as well as attack/ damage.
Flair: 17. Loaded crossbow.
Jens: 16. 3 BLEED!!! SHAKEN til R8T5!!! HAMPERED til R3T16.
Dorn: 6. _Vigor_ til R33T17. SMITE vs. Asa Lalith (+5 attack, +3 damage (x2 avail), +5 deflection to AC). RS.
Daelene Spence: 5.

*OOC*
 Red Topiary: 24. (21:60).
Green Topiary: 16. (11:60). Elsewhere in hedges, healing.

*DEAD*
Blue Topiary.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T19:* "*In the name of the Everbloom, your reign is over!*" Vilma cries. Unleashing her zeal, Vilma strikes at Asa. He does an odd enrobement with his daggered arm so that by the time Vilma's morningstar connects hard against the chain shirt under his fine clothing, there is little dangerous impact.

*R3T17:* It was now too congested of a mess for Flair to even bother shooting. Instead, he moves up to the one combatant he can reach. He touches Dorn on the shoulder, and Ubro's power flows into the older man to fortify him.

*R3T16:* Jens, you take *3 bleed*. You are no longer hampered (so can move freely), there is a blessing up on you, but you are shaken. What do you do?

Dorn on deck, Noblewoman in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R43T22: +1 morale bonus to attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
Kris: 31. _Mage armor_ for 4 hours.
Asa Lalith: 24. SMITE vs. Vilma. Failed vs. _anticipate peril_. 
Brother Jaume: 22. 
*  _Vigor_ til R33T17. _Weapon of awe_ on quarterstaff til R42T22. If it scores crit, target is shaken for 1 rd, no save.
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen for 39 minutes. Justice judgment (+1 attack rolls) active.
* _Anticipate peril_ on Asa: +2 insight bonus on AC vs. his attacks, as well as attack/ damage. 
Flair: 17. Loaded crossbow. Can't use Ubro's major ability til R8T17.
Jens: 16. 3 BLEED!!! SHAKEN til R8T5!!! HAMPERED til R3T16.
Dorn: 6. SMITE vs. Asa Lalith (+5 attack, +3 damage (x2 avail), +5 deflection to AC). RS. 
* _Vigor_ til R33T17. Ubro's blessing (+4 THP) til R8T17.
Daelene Spence: 5.

*OOC*
 Red Topiary: 24. (21:60).
Green Topiary: 16. (11:60). Elsewhere in hedges, healing.

*DEAD*
Blue Topiary.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T16:* Surrounded by enemies and near collapse from his wounds, Jens makes a desperate attempt to escape and heal. Asa catches him by the calf with the dagger as he leaves for *5 mod*. Jens barely stumbles outside. The same terrible sighs are heard as before as Jens then heals *12*, which stops the bleeding and hampered condition as well.

*R3T6:* Dorn continues his onslaught against Asa. The first is a probing attack that allows the second to land for *11* on his left shoulder, crumpling the man to the ground.

*R3T5:* The noblewoman sighs, *"I will miss that monster between his legs."*

She concentrates, glaring at Vilma.

Vilma, roll a Will save ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R43T22: +1 morale bonus to attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
Kris: 31. _Mage armor_ for 4 hours.
Asa Lalith: 24. SMITE vs. Vilma. Failed vs. _anticipate peril_. DYING!!!
Brother Jaume: 22. 
*  _Vigor_ til R33T17. _Weapon of awe_ on quarterstaff til R42T22. If it scores crit, target is shaken for 1 rd, no save.
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen for 39 minutes. Justice judgment (+1 attack rolls) active.
* _Anticipate peril_ on Asa: +2 insight bonus on AC vs. his attacks, as well as attack/ damage. 
Flair: 17. Loaded crossbow. Can't use Ubro's major ability til R8T17.
Jens: 16. SHAKEN til R8T5!!! 
Dorn: 6. SMITE vs. Asa Lalith (+5 attack, +3 damage, +5 deflection to AC). RS. 
* _Vigor_ til R33T17. Ubro's blessing (+4 THP) til R8T17.
Daelene Spence: 5.

*OOC*
 Red Topiary: 24. (21:60).
Green Topiary: 16. (11:60). Elsewhere in hedges, healing.

*DEAD*
Blue Topiary.

----------


## lostsole31

Vilma feels the basest part of her mind - her primal impulses - at war with her conscious self.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T31:* Kris flies in and stands atop the table. She stabs down at the woman, removing one of the images.

*R422:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Vilma on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R43T22: +1 morale bonus to attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
Kris: 31. _Mage armor_ for 4 hours.
Asa Lalith: 24. SMITE vs. Vilma. Failed vs. _anticipate peril_. DYING!!!
Brother Jaume: 22. 
*  _Vigor_ til R33T17. _Weapon of awe_ on quarterstaff til R42T22. If it scores crit, target is shaken for 1 rd, no save.
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen for 39 minutes. Justice judgment (+1 attack rolls) active. CONFUSED via _id insinuation I_.
* _Anticipate peril_ on Asa: +2 insight bonus on AC vs. his attacks, as well as attack/ damage. 
Flair: 17. Loaded crossbow. Can't use Ubro's major ability til R8T17.
Jens: 16. SHAKEN til R8T5!!! 
Dorn: 6. SMITE vs. Asa Lalith (+5 attack, +3 damage, +5 deflection to AC). RS. 
* _Vigor_ til R33T17. Ubro's blessing (+4 THP) til R8T17.
Daelene Spence: 5. Concentrating on _id insinuation I_ vs. Vilma.
* _Mirror image_ active.

*OOC*
 Red Topiary: 24. (21:60).
Green Topiary: 16. (11:60). Elsewhere in hedges, healing.

*DEAD*
Blue Topiary.

----------


## lostsole31

*R422:* BJ notes Jens healing himself.*Spoiler: Brother Jaume >>> Collective*
Show

*Take it easy, Jens. I will finish this.*
BJ moves into the small house to Chriss Kris' right, bulling his way past the  fallen body and the other combatants. His stabs at the evil woman with  his awesome staff, and missing just as awesomely.

*R4T19:* Her first target down, Vilma realizes there is movement all around her. One is on a table and one stands looking intently at her, a much older man with a bald pate and white hair around the sides. He seems wildly self-righteous, and must die! She swings her morningstar at him with all of her power in the left knee for *8 mod* ... she hit him, and yet his vow of tyranny espousing the "greater good" gives him protection, or makes him inured to pain. And even after that terrific blow, he doesn't really look like he's wounded at all!

*R4T17:* Flair calls out, "*Everyone clear away from Vilma if you are next to her. Dorn, back out ... don't engage her. The witch didn't visibly cast anything but Vilma seems confused and liable to strike at anyone."*

Now with friend-vs.-friend and the woman apparently concentrating behind a screen of mirror images, Flair shoots at her to try and thin the illusory protection, but completely misses and he steps back some and reloads.

*R4T16:* Jens, you are still shaken. What do you do?

Dorn on deck, Noblewoman on deck ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R43T22: +1 morale bonus to attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
Kris: 31. _Mage armor_ for 4 hours.
Asa Lalith: 24. SMITE vs. Vilma. Failed vs. _anticipate peril_. DYING!!!
Brother Jaume: 22. 
*  _Vigor_ til R33T17. _Weapon of awe_ on quarterstaff til R42T22. If it scores crit, target is shaken for 1 rd, no save.
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen for 39 minutes. Justice judgment (+1 attack rolls) active. CONFUSED via _id insinuation I_.
* _Anticipate peril_ on Asa: +2 insight bonus on AC vs. his attacks, as well as attack/ damage. 
Flair: 17. Loaded crossbow. Can't use Ubro's major ability til R8T17.
Jens: 16. SHAKEN til R8T5!!! 
Dorn: 6. SMITE vs. Asa Lalith (+5 attack, +3 damage, +5 deflection to AC). RS. 
* _Vigor_ til R33T17. Ubro's blessing (+4 THP) til R8T17.
Daelene Spence: 5. Concentrating on _id insinuation I_ vs. Vilma.
* _Mirror image_ active.

*OOC*
 Red Topiary: 24. (21:60).
Green Topiary: 16. (11:60). Elsewhere in hedges, healing.

*DEAD*
Blue Topiary.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T16:* Jens moves behind Flair and looks past him to get eyes on the remaining foe. He then attempts to join her to the collective, but her mind seems powerful and she flicks his attempted intrusion away. 

*R4T6:* Dorn stays where he is, and prays to Torag to let the woman know the wages of sloth. Confident the bruisers have it, he turns and moves to Flair and Jens. Saying a prayer, he puts his hand on Jens' shoulder for *3 healing*.

*R4T5:* But the woman, recognizing the prohibition Torag's servant laid upon her, simply concentrates as before on Vilma.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T31:* Kris casts a spell and fires point blank at the woman, destroying an image with a line of black energy.

Sensing a change in the status of the opponent against whom he smote, Dorn simply calls out, *"The nobleman's dead."*

*R5T22:* Brother Jaume, you are feeling good and your staff is amped. What do you do?

Vilma (confused) on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R43T22: +1 morale bonus to attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
Kris: 31. _Mage armor_ for 4 hours.
Brother Jaume: 22. 
*  _Vigor_ til R33T17. _Weapon of awe_ on quarterstaff til R42T22. If it scores crit, target is shaken for 1 rd, no save.
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen for 39 minutes. Justice judgment (+1 attack rolls) active. CONFUSED via _id insinuation I_.
* _Anticipate peril_ on Asa: +2 insight bonus on AC vs. his attacks, as well as attack/ damage. 
Flair: 17. Loaded crossbow. Can't use Ubro's major ability til R8T17.
Jens: 16. SHAKEN til R8T5!!! 
Dorn: 6.  
* _Vigor_ til R33T17. Ubro's blessing (+4 THP) til R8T17.
Daelene Spence: 5. Concentrating on _id insinuation I_ vs. Vilma. Affected by _litany of sloth_ til R5T6 (can't take AOOs, or cast spells defensively).
* _Mirror image_ active.

*OOC*
 Red Topiary: 24. (21:60).
Green Topiary: 16. (11:60). Elsewhere in hedges, healing.

*DEAD*
Blue Topiary. Asa Lalith.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T22:* *Your evil ends now!* shouts Brother  Jaume as he kicks low for a nonlethal stunner that knocks out one of her images. He follows up with  two hard thrusts with the quarterstaff of awesomeness, one of which misses, and the other which reduces another image. His final, ki-driven attack takes out yet another image.

*R5T19:* Vilma stands in place, singing a hymn to Milani with an almost rapturous look on her face.

*R5T17:* Flair's combat display is lit up regarding the noblewoman. He shoots, and luck is with him as he gets rid of her last image.

*R5T16:* Jens, you are still shaken despite the death of the nobleman. Man, he was scary. What do you do?

Dorn on deck, Noblewoman in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R43T22: +1 morale bonus to attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
Kris: 31. _Mage armor_ for 4 hours.
Brother Jaume: 22. 
*  _Vigor_ til R33T17. _Weapon of awe_ on quarterstaff til R42T22. If it scores crit, target is shaken for 1 rd, no save.
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen for 39 minutes. Justice judgment (+1 attack rolls) active. CONFUSED via _id insinuation I_.
* _Anticipate peril_ on Asa: +2 insight bonus on AC vs. his attacks, as well as attack/ damage. 
Flair: 17. Loaded crossbow. Can't use Ubro's major ability til R8T17.
Jens: 16. SHAKEN til R8T5!!! 
Dorn: 6.  
* _Vigor_ til R33T17. Ubro's blessing (+4 THP) til R8T17.
Daelene Spence: 5. Concentrating on _id insinuation I_ vs. Vilma. Affected by _litany of sloth_ til R5T6 (can't take AOOs, or cast spells defensively).

*OOC*
 Red Topiary: 24. (21:60).
Green Topiary: 16. (11:60). Elsewhere in hedges, healing.

*DEAD*
Blue Topiary. Asa Lalith.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T16:* Hoping that the others can handle the lone noble, especially now that  her illusions are gone, Jens will again attempt to force the lady into  the collective. The battle is a bit more involved, but she still tosses him out.

*R5T6:* Dorn tries something that is a complete "Hail, Milani" pass. He steps in better line with where he can see her, and casts a spell, but shakes his head. *"I tried to charm her on the off chance ... but failed."*

*R5T5:* The woman shrugs off the effect Dorn hit her with previously. She releases her concentration on Vilma (though Vilma is still spouting glories to Milani mid-battle right now). 

*"Oh, you ridiculously misguided, fat peasant,"* she says, her features hardening the more she speaks and takes out a dagger in an off hand, *"you are my plaything now."* A faint glow surrounds her, and a darker glow surrounds her hand, which plants itself on Brother Jaume's chest for *20 negative energy*.

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...

R6T31:* Kris concentrates on a spell, but in doing so it fizzles out.

*R6T22:* Brother Jaume, roll a Fort save. Assuming everything is okay, what does he do?

Vilma on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R43T22: +1 morale bonus to attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
Kris: 31. _Mage armor_ for 4 hours.
Brother Jaume: 22. 
* _Weapon of awe_ on quarterstaff til R42T22. If it scores crit, target is shaken for 1 rd, no save.
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen for 39 minutes. Justice judgment (+1 attack rolls) active. CONFUSED via _id insinuation I_ til R6T5!!!
* _Anticipate peril_ on Asa: +2 insight bonus on AC vs. his attacks, as well as attack/ damage. 
Flair: 17. Loaded crossbow. Can't use Ubro's major ability til R8T17.
Jens: 16. SHAKEN til R8T5!!! 
Dorn: 6.  
* _Vigor_ til R33T17. Ubro's blessing (+4 THP) til R8T17.
Daelene Spence: 5. SMITE vs. Brother Jaume! (+4 attack rolls [CHA], +6 damage [CL], +4 deflection bonus to AC)

*OOC*
 Red Topiary: 24. (21:60).
Green Topiary: 16. (11:60). Elsewhere in hedges, healing.

*DEAD*
Blue Topiary. Asa Lalith.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T22:* Brother Jaume, when the woman touched you with power to completely obliterate the large amount of fortification Jens had on you, even if the wound remaining was light, you were fed a vision. It wasn't one that you can do much with or even articulate, though you know it involved the color yellow. It was terrifying, and while she didn't shake your faith, she did shatter your resolve (shaken).  What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R43T22: +1 morale bonus to attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
Kris: 31. _Mage armor_ for 4 hours.
Brother Jaume: 22. SHAKEN til R12T22!!!
* _Weapon of awe_ on quarterstaff til R42T22. If it scores crit, target is shaken for 1 rd, no save.
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen for 39 minutes. Justice judgment (+1 attack rolls) active. CONFUSED via _id insinuation I_ til R6T5!!!
* _Anticipate peril_ on Asa: +2 insight bonus on AC vs. his attacks, as well as attack/ damage. 
Flair: 17. Loaded crossbow. Can't use Ubro's major ability til R8T17.
Jens: 16. SHAKEN til R8T5!!! 
Dorn: 6.  
* _Vigor_ til R33T17. Ubro's blessing (+4 THP) til R8T17.
Daelene Spence: 5. SMITE vs. Brother Jaume! (+4 attack rolls [CHA], +6 damage [CL], +4 deflection bonus to AC)

*OOC*
 Red Topiary: 24. (21:60).
Green Topiary: 16. (11:60). Elsewhere in hedges, healing.

*DEAD*
Blue Topiary. Asa Lalith.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T22:* BJ will take a step back and place a calming hand on the wound on his chest, and feeling his resolve return.

*R6T19:* Vilma realizes that Kris is a creature of freedom, but more freedom than compassion, for storms hurt people, and yet Kris seems to embody those storms...in Vilma's broken chain of "logic." Vilma swings her morningstar at Kris only to have her weapon bonk against a forcefield surrounding the sorcerer.

*R6T17:* Flair takes a slight step back and lets loose with a burst of positive energy for *6 healing* to those that need it.

*R6T16:* Jens (_still_ shaken) ... what do you do?

Dorn on deck, Noblewoman in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R43T22: +1 morale bonus to attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
Kris: 31. _Mage armor_ for 4 hours.
Red Topiary: 24. (27:60). PRONE!!! Being very still right now.
Brother Jaume: 22. 
* _Weapon of awe_ on quarterstaff til R42T22. If it scores crit, target is shaken for 1 rd, no save.
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen for 39 minutes. Justice judgment (+1 attack rolls) active. CONFUSED via _id insinuation I_ til R6T5!!!
Flair: 17. Loaded crossbow. Can't use Ubro's major ability til R8T17.
Jens: 16. SHAKEN til R8T5!!! 
Dorn: 6.  
* _Vigor_ til R33T17. Ubro's blessing (+4 THP) til R8T17.
Daelene Spence: 5. Dagger in hand. SMITE vs. Brother Jaume! (+4 attack rolls [CHA], +6 damage [CL], +4 deflection bonus to AC)

*OOC*
Green Topiary: 16. (11:60). Elsewhere in hedges, healing.

*DEAD*
Blue Topiary. Asa Lalith.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T16:* Jens tries to wear down the noblewomans will and bring her into the collective and he ... just barely ... manages to finally ... get her mind into the collective.

*R6T6:* Dorn steps up to Jens and calls on Torag to give the man *4 healing*. *"How are you feeling, lad?"*

*R6T5:* *"I am Daelene Spence of Caliphas, and I will not be bested by a peasant friar!"* she says, stepping out from behind the table to then touch Brother Jaume on the upper arm for *15 negative energy*.

*End Round 6, Begin Round 7 ...

R7T31:* Kris tries to stab down at the woman, missing.

*R7T24:* As if there wasn't enough going on right now, the Red topiary stands, steps over and attacks Flair with a hoof.

*R7T22:* Brother Jaume, roll a Fort save ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R43T22: +1 morale bonus to attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
Kris: 31. _Mage armor_ for 4 hours.
Red Topiary: 24. (27:60). PRONE!!! Being very still right now.
Brother Jaume: 22. 
* _Weapon of awe_ on quarterstaff til R42T22. If it scores crit, target is shaken for 1 rd, no save.
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen for 39 minutes. Justice judgment (+1 attack rolls) active. CONFUSED via _id insinuation I_ til R6T5!!!
Flair: 17. Loaded crossbow. Can't use Ubro's major ability til R8T17.
Jens: 16. SHAKEN til R8T5!!! 
Dorn: 6.  
* _Vigor_ til R33T17. Ubro's blessing (+4 THP) til R8T17.
Daelene Spence: 5. Dagger in hand. SMITE vs. Brother Jaume! (+4 attack rolls [CHA], +6 damage [CL], +4 deflection bonus to AC).
*  Unwilling participant in collective.

*OOC*
Green Topiary: 16. (11:60). Elsewhere in hedges, healing.

*DEAD*
Blue Topiary. Asa Lalith.

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T22:* BJ grits his teeth and tries to resist the ... the .... 

*R7T19:* Vilma, what do you do now that your mind is fully your own again? Something is off with Brother Jaume who is just standing there and staring off.

Flair on deck, Jens in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R43T22: +1 morale bonus to attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
Kris: 31. _Mage armor_ for 4 hours.
Red Topiary: 24. (27:60). PRONE!!! Being very still right now.
Brother Jaume: 22. DAZED til R8T5.!!!
* _Weapon of awe_ on quarterstaff til R42T22. If it scores crit, target is shaken for 1 rd, no save.
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen for 39 minutes. Justice judgment (+1 attack rolls) active. 
Flair: 17. Loaded crossbow. Can't use Ubro's major ability til R8T17.
Jens: 16. SHAKEN til R8T5!!! 
Dorn: 6.  
* _Vigor_ til R33T17. Ubro's blessing (+4 THP) til R8T17.
Daelene Spence: 5. Dagger in hand. SMITE vs. Brother Jaume! (+4 attack rolls [CHA], +6 damage [CL], +4 deflection bonus to AC).
*  Unwilling participant in collective.

*OOC*
Green Topiary: 16. (11:60). Elsewhere in hedges, healing.

*DEAD*
Blue Topiary. Asa Lalith.

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T19:* Vilma gets closer, and attempts to pummel the noblewoman into the ground. She hits her in the upper left thigh for *15*. This is the first successful attack scored on her, as she has done an excellent job of using standoff tactics and terrain to her advantage.

*R7T17:* Flair sputters in anger at having been attacked by a shrubbery horse that was playing 'possum. Not to be a not-a-team-player, but his combat HUD has been focused on the woman, so he withdraws into the cottage to leave Dorn and Jens, both infinitely more qualified than he to hand physical threats, to handle that physical threat.

*R7T16:* Jens, you are still shaken from whatever terror you face with the dead nobleman. What do you do?

Dorn on deck, Daelene in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R43T22: +1 morale bonus to attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
Kris: 31. _Mage armor_ for 4 hours.
Red Topiary: 24. (27:60). 
Green Topiary: 23. (33:60). Elsewhere in hedges, healing.
Brother Jaume: 22. DAZED til R8T5.!!!
* _Weapon of awe_ on quarterstaff til R42T22. If it scores crit, target is shaken for 1 rd, no save.
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen for 39 minutes. Justice judgment (+1 attack rolls) active (incl. on sheet).
Flair: 17. Loaded crossbow. Can't use Ubro's major ability til R8T17.
Jens: 16. SHAKEN til R8T5!!! 
Dorn: 6.  
* _Vigor_ til R33T17. Ubro's blessing (+4 THP) til R8T17.
Daelene Spence: 5. Dagger in hand. SMITE vs. Brother Jaume! (+4 attack rolls [CHA], +6 damage [CL], +4 deflection bonus to AC).
*  Unwilling participant in collective.

*DEAD*
Blue Topiary. Asa Lalith.

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T16:* Still feeling scared, but feeling better now with his wounds recovered somewhat, Jens says, *Thanks Dorn. I feel alright for now. Shall we tend to the garden?*

Jens concentrates a moment to rip vitality from the noblewoman (*12 damage*) through  the collective and heal BJ with it (*12 healing*) before drawing his dagger and  encircling the bush to aid Dorn. 

*R7T6:* Dorn looks at Jens going the opposite way with a questioning expression. He shrugs, takes out his dagger, and steps forward but an offset so Jens has a clear line of fire. He makes a brilliant cut to a thicker branch along the pony-shrubbery's brow, and a lot of sap or other vital plant effluvia splashes down on what passes for the bush's "eyes" for *7 + (1d2 bleed + blind once it takes bleed)*.

*R7T5:* The woman seems a little shocked as wounds appear on her, but her hatred is focused and she touches a painful spot on Brother Jaume's right hand with a soft crit for *24 negative energy*. She looks over at Vilma, *"You, too, shall receive the King's ministrations for your insolence."*

*End Round 7, Begin Round 8 ...

R8T31:* Kris finally lands a blow with her new toy, grazing Daelene along the jaw with a lightning-fast strike for *6*.

*R8T24:* Outside, Red topiary gets plant-goo in its "eyes" to blind it as it takes *1 bleed*. Instead of attacking, it feels out the fallen topiary next to it and puts its forehooves on it, and seems to take up some of the plant material in itself for *3 healing*, which stops the bleed and blindness effect.

*R8T23:* it seems that Jens was possessed of a strange clairvoyant vision (must be them psionics) and out of the tree - just as it had gone in - Green topiary has returned. While not fully healed, Green does appear to be much better off than before. Its use of coming out of the tree must have taken focus, though, because it doesn't attack Jens.

*R8T22:* Brother Jaume is dazed ...

*R8T19:* Vilma, what do you do?

Flair on deck, Jens in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R43T22: +1 morale bonus to attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
Kris: 31. _Mage armor_ for 4 hours.
Red Topiary: 24. (22:60). 
Green Topiary: 23. (33:60). Elsewhere in hedges, healing.
Brother Jaume: 22. DAZED til R8T5.!!!
* _Weapon of awe_ on quarterstaff til R42T22. If it scores crit, target is shaken for 1 rd, no save.
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen for 39 minutes. Justice judgment (+1 attack rolls) active (incl. on sheet).
Flair: 17. Loaded crossbow. Can't use Ubro's major ability til R8T17.
Jens: 16. Dagger in hand. SHAKEN til R8T5!!! 
Dorn: 6.  
* _Vigor_ til R33T17. Ubro's blessing (+4 THP) til R8T17.
Daelene Spence: 5. Dagger in hand. SMITE vs. Brother Jaume! (+4 attack rolls [CHA], +6 damage [CL], +4 deflection bonus to AC).
*  SMITE vs. Vilma for same, but she has yet to collect on the double damage effect.
*  Unwilling participant in collective.

*DEAD*
Blue Topiary. Asa Lalith.

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T19:* "*No kings! No masters!*" Vilma roars with a new strike of her morningstar, striking the woman in the *14*.

*R8T17:* Flair shoots at Daelene, misses, and reloads.

*R8T16:* Jens, you are still shaken, though it is starting to wear off. And you are facing down a topiary grasshopper .... alone. What do you do?

Dorn on deck, Daelene in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R43T22: +1 morale bonus to attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
Kris: 31. _Mage armor_ for 4 hours.
Red Topiary: 24. (22:60). 
Green Topiary: 23. (33:60). Elsewhere in hedges, healing.
Brother Jaume: 22. DAZED til R8T5.!!!
* _Weapon of awe_ on quarterstaff til R42T22. If it scores crit, target is shaken for 1 rd, no save.
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen for 39 minutes. Justice judgment (+1 attack rolls) active (incl. on sheet).
Flair: 17. Loaded crossbow. Can't use Ubro's major ability til R8T17.
Jens: 16. Dagger in hand. SHAKEN til R8T5!!! 
Dorn: 6.  
* _Vigor_ til R33T17. Ubro's blessing (+4 THP) til R8T17.
Daelene Spence: 5. Dagger in hand. SMITE vs. Brother Jaume! (+4 attack rolls [CHA], +6 damage [CL], +4 deflection bonus to AC).
*  SMITE vs. Vilma for same, but she has yet to collect on the double damage effect.
*  Unwilling participant in collective.

*DEAD*
Blue Topiary. Asa Lalith.

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T16:* Wondering how he made such a mistake to end up where he is, Jens quickly  snaps out of it when an enemy appears right next to him. Dropping his  dagger to free his hands, he gathers energy in a loud display as earth  and stone heed his call. He forms the gathered power into a blade to  slash at the grassy grasshopper before him, tearing into it for *18*! 

*R8T6:* Dorn slashes at his opponent with his silver dagger.

*R8T5:* Daelene again forms a dark energy around her hand, "All shall fall before the King!" but she makes a conspicuously awkard attack jammed into the corner as she is, and leaves an opening that might be exploited. 

Brother Jaume is no longer dazed.

*End Round 8, Begin Round 9 ...

R9T31:* Kris breathes lightning right down at Daelene. Though vulnerable to weapon attack in positioning, Daelene moves well enough to only take *3 electricity* against that attack.

*R9T24-23:* Outside, Red Topiary hits Dorn twice for a total of *6 mod*, though it doesn't really look like it hurt him. Green Topiary, on the other hand, hits Jens in center of mass with a moderate wound to rupture an organ, doing *8 mod (+1d4 bleed)*. The second slam almost crits as well, hitting Jens in his left lower arm for *8 mod*.

*R9T22:* Brother Jaume, you shook your head a few seconds ago to regain your senses. You saw Daelene scrub her attack badly enough that you might be able to exploit that vulnerability (AC penalty). What do you do?

Vilma on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R43T22: +1 morale bonus to attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
Kris: 31. _Mage armor_ for 4 hours.
Red Topiary: 24. (22:60). 
Green Topiary: 23. (15:60). 
Brother Jaume: 22. 
* _Weapon of awe_ on quarterstaff til R42T22. If it scores crit, target is shaken for 1 rd, no save.
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen for 39 minutes. Justice judgment (+1 attack rolls) active (incl. on sheet).
Flair: 17. Loaded crossbow. Can't use Ubro's major ability til R8T17.
Jens: 16. Dagger in hand. SHAKEN til R8T5!!! 
Dorn: 6.  
* _Vigor_ til R33T17. Ubro's blessing (+4 THP) til R8T17.
Daelene Spence: 5. Dagger in hand. Awkward (-2 AC) til R12T5 (DC 20 Acrobatics check removes). Currently has touch of corruption+daze on hand.
* SMITE vs. Brother Jaume! (+4 attack rolls [CHA], +6 damage [CL], +4 deflection bonus to AC).
*  SMITE vs. Vilma for same, but she has yet to collect on the double damage effect.
*  Unwilling participant in collective.

*DEAD*
Blue Topiary. Asa Lalith.

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T22:* Recovering from shock of the grievous wounds received from the evil  woman, Brother Jaume shouts. *Your beauty only hides the wickedness beneath. You shall pay!* 

Brother Jaume's first punch has to fight through a wave of nearly palpable malice that pushes his strike far enough off that her magical defenses then block it. He furiously continues his attacks, each one worse than the last, and he finds his supernatural store of ki expended with the last attempt.

*R9T19:* Vilma, what do you do?

Flair on deck, Jens in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R43T22: +1 morale bonus to attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
Kris: 31. _Mage armor_ for 4 hours.
Red Topiary: 24. (22:60). 
Green Topiary: 23. (15:60). 
Brother Jaume: 22. 
* _Weapon of awe_ on quarterstaff til R42T22. If it scores crit, target is shaken for 1 rd, no save.
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen for 39 minutes. Justice judgment (+1 attack rolls) active (incl. on sheet).
Flair: 17. Loaded crossbow. Can't use Ubro's major ability til R8T17.
Jens: 16. Dagger in hand. SHAKEN til R8T5!!! 
Dorn: 6.  
* _Vigor_ til R33T17. Ubro's blessing (+4 THP) til R8T17.
Daelene Spence: 5. Dagger in hand. Awkward (-2 AC) til R12T5 (DC 20 Acrobatics check removes). Currently has touch of corruption+daze on hand.
* SMITE vs. Brother Jaume! (+4 attack rolls [CHA], +6 damage [CL], +4 deflection bonus to AC).
*  SMITE vs. Vilma for same, but she has yet to collect on the double damage effect.
*  Unwilling participant in collective.

*DEAD*
Blue Topiary. Asa Lalith.

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T19:* Vilma presses the assault, striking again with force, but being repelled - much the same way Brother Jaume was - by an unseen force that is as thick as her hate. Nay, made of that hatred. Vilma, not letting the miss get the best of her, snarls, "*It's too late for you!*" 

*R9T17:* Flair shoots and misses again, then reloads quickly.

*R9T16:* Jens, you have internal hemorrhaging and take *1 bleed*. The by-product of the shock you are feeling is that you are no longer shaken, at least. What do you do?

Dorn on deck, Daelene in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R43T22: +1 morale bonus to attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
Kris: 31. _Mage armor_ for 4 hours.
Red Topiary: 24. (22:60). 
Green Topiary: 23. (17:60). 
Brother Jaume: 22. 
* _Weapon of awe_ on quarterstaff til R42T22. If it scores crit, target is shaken for 1 rd, no save.
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen for 39 minutes. Justice judgment (+1 attack rolls) active (incl. on sheet).
Flair: 17. Loaded crossbow. Can't use Ubro's major ability til R8T17.
Jens: 16. Dagger in hand. Organ rupture (1d4 BLEED!!!)
Dorn: 6.  
* _Vigor_ til R33T17. Ubro's blessing (+4 THP) til R8T17.
Daelene Spence: 5. Dagger in hand. Awkward (-2 AC) til R12T5 (DC 20 Acrobatics check removes). Currently has touch of corruption+daze on hand.
* SMITE vs. Brother Jaume! (+4 attack rolls [CHA], +6 damage [CL], +4 deflection bonus to AC).
*  SMITE vs. Vilma for same, but she has yet to collect on the double damage effect.
*  Unwilling participant in collective.

*DEAD*
Blue Topiary. Asa Lalith.

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T16:* Wounded and bleeding, Jens pulls vitality from Daelene to recover. However, she is more wise to the sensations of this weird wounding and resists to only take *6 damage* while Jens heals *6*. 

*R9T6:* Dorn recognizes that with a three-front battle, he needs to give himself a little boost. He steps away from his enemy and casts a spell on himself, but in doing so suffers a nosebleed.

*R9T5:* Daelene tries to adjust to minimize her vulnerability but fails. She then caresses Vilma's cheek, doing *23 negative energy* to the Milanite. It isn't just the corruption there, it seems that an incredible amount of hatred was poured into that single strike as well.

Vilma, roll a Fort save!

*End Round 9, Begin Round 10 ...

R10T31:* Kris changes her tactic and tries to cast a spell, successfully forming her own dark energy and knowing it will draw an attack towards her tries to shoot the woman with that energy. With the worst luck Daelene slams her dagger into Kris' foot with a soft crit for *7*. But the spell was already cast, and Kris just grits through the pain, and with a finger the black energy shoots in a line at Daelene's left shoulder for a mere *1 STR damage*.

*R10T24-23:* Outside, the topiaries continue their assault. Dorn gets slammed in the left shoulder, but doesn't feel it, but then takes a crit as it stomps on Dorn's right foot for *5 mod*, taking the last of the fortification he enjoyed from Jens. Jens, meanwhile, gets hit in the neck for *4 mod*, but the second insectoid leg misses.

*R10T22:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Vilma on deck (roll a Fort save), Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R43T22: +1 morale bonus to attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
Kris: 31. _Mage armor_ for 4 hours.
Red Topiary: 24. (22:60). 
Green Topiary: 23. (17:60). 
Brother Jaume: 22. 
* _Weapon of awe_ on quarterstaff til R42T22. If it scores crit, target is shaken for 1 rd, no save.
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen for 39 minutes. Justice judgment (+1 attack rolls) active (incl. on sheet).
Flair: 17. Loaded crossbow. Can't use Ubro's major ability til R8T17.
Jens: 16. Dagger in hand. Organ rupture (1d4 BLEED!!!)
Dorn: 6.  _Divine favor_ til R19T6 (+1 luck attack & damage rolls).
Daelene Spence: 5. Dagger in hand. Awkward (-2 AC) til R12T5 (DC 20 Acrobatics check removes). Currently has touch of corruption+daze on hand.
* 1 STR damage from _ray of enfeeblment_ til R14T31.
* SMITE vs. Brother Jaume! (+4 attack rolls [CHA], +6 damage [CL], +4 deflection bonus to AC).
*  SMITE vs. Vilma for same, but she has yet to collect on the double damage effect.
*  Unwilling participant in collective.

*DEAD*
Blue Topiary. Asa Lalith.

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T22:* Frustrated by the unnatural defensiveness of this so called noblewoman, BJ concentrates on landing his strikes. His first strike is the real hero of his focus on accuracy as he lands a soft crit on her jaw for *13 NL*. While it rings her bell, she is remarkably resilient and keeps her focus. So, Brother Jaume takes his big stack and smacks her along both breasts with it for *9*, staggering her.

*R10T19:* Meanwhile Vilma's vision and thoughts are overwhelmed with terrifying thoughts of a orange-yellow world filled with despair, and she is unable to respond to the present.

*R10T17:* Flair shoots, misses, and reloads.
*
R10T16:* Jens, you take *3 bleed* from internal organ damage. What do you do?

Dorn on deck, Daelene in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R43T22: +1 morale bonus to attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
Kris: 31. _Mage armor_ for 4 hours.
Red Topiary: 24. (22:60). 
Green Topiary: 23. (17:60). 
Brother Jaume: 22. 
* _Weapon of awe_ on quarterstaff til R42T22. If it scores crit, target is shaken for 1 rd, no save.
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen for 39 minutes. Justice judgment (+1 attack rolls) active (incl. on sheet).
Flair: 17. Loaded crossbow. 
Jens: 16. Dagger in hand. Organ rupture (1d4 BLEED!!!)
Dorn: 6.  _Divine favor_ til R19T6 (+1 luck attack & damage rolls).
Daelene Spence: 5. Dagger in hand. Awkward (-2 AC) til R12T5 (DC 20 Acrobatics check removes). Currently has touch of corruption+daze on hand.
* 1 STR damage from _ray of enfeeblment_ til R14T31.
* SMITE vs. Brother Jaume! (+4 attack rolls [CHA], +6 damage [CL], +4 deflection bonus to AC).
*  SMITE vs. Vilma for same, but she has yet to collect on the double damage effect.
*  Unwilling participant in collective.

*DEAD*
Blue Topiary. Asa Lalith.

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T16:* Jens draws from the Noblewoman once more to restore his bodys worsening  condition, gaining *6 healing*. 

Meanwhile, inside the cottage the woman signs and falls, her dagger spilling from her hand, and the dark energy on her hand dissipating.

Back outside, Jens then tries to safely pull distance from the topiary, though he ends up getting next to the other topiary in doing so. He then says over the collective, after re-activating it...
*Spoiler: Jens >>> Collective*
Show

*Sorry if I am interrupting, but the topiary is back and trying to kill Dorn and I.*

*R10T6:* Dorn just uses his voice, *"It's alright lad, they just brought her down, so we'll have help in a second."*

Dorn then slashes the topiary with his silver dagger for *5*.

*End Round 10, Begin Round 11 ...

R11T31:* Kris flies out the door and acrobatically up to not get tagged by the topiary and concentrates, a peal of thunder sounding over by the tree to the east, dealing *3 sonic* to that one.

*R11T24-23:* Red Topiary continues to attack Dorn, even though a squishier person presented themselves (Jens). The first "hoof" crits Dorn in the head for *12 mod* as the second attack hits Dorn in the groin ineffectually. Green topiary, on the other hand, ducks back into the tree.

*R11T22:* Brother Jaume, what do you do? The woman is down, and topiaries outside.

Vilma on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R43T22: +1 morale bonus to attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
Kris: 31. _Mage armor_ for 4 hours.
Red Topiary: 24. (17:60). 
Green Topiary: 23. (14:60). 
Brother Jaume: 22. 
* _Weapon of awe_ on quarterstaff til R42T22. If it scores crit, target is shaken for 1 rd, no save.
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen for 39 minutes. Justice judgment (+1 attack rolls) active (incl. on sheet).
Flair: 17. Loaded crossbow. 
Jens: 16. Dagger in hand. Organ rupture (1d4 BLEED!!!)
Dorn: 6.  _Divine favor_ til R19T6 (+1 luck attack & damage rolls).
Daelene Spence: 5. Dagger on floor. Awkward (-2 AC) til R12T5 (DC 20 Acrobatics check removes). UNCONSCIOUS!!!
* 1 STR damage from _ray of enfeeblment_ til R14T31.
* SMITE vs. Brother Jaume! (+4 attack rolls [CHA], +6 damage [CL], +4 deflection bonus to AC).
*  SMITE vs. Vilma for same, but she has yet to collect on the double damage effect.
*  Unwilling participant in collective.

*DEAD*
Blue Topiary. Asa Lalith.

----------


## lostsole31

*R11T22:* Brother Jaume heads outside to help fend off the bushy beasts, but in trying to not be 10' below Kris but adjacent to her, but still able to strike a topiary, he ends up getting slammed by an AOO in his left lower arm for *8*. He goes to return the favor by slamming the topiary horse with his staff for *12 mod*. Then, in completely straight-faced hypocrisy, the wounded friar calls out, *Inside is clear. Get inside if you are wounded!* 

*R11T19:* Vilma, what do you do?

Flair on deck, Jens in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R43T22: +1 morale bonus to attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
Kris: 31. _Mage armor_ for 4 hours.
Red Topiary: 24. (5:60). 
Green Topiary: 23. (14:60). 
Brother Jaume: 22. 
* _Weapon of awe_ on quarterstaff til R42T22. If it scores crit, target is shaken for 1 rd, no save.
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen for 39 minutes. Justice judgment (+1 attack rolls) active (incl. on sheet).
Flair: 17. Loaded crossbow. 
Jens: 16. Dagger in hand. Organ rupture.
Dorn: 6.  _Divine favor_ til R19T6 (+1 luck attack & damage rolls).
Daelene Spence: 5. Dagger on floor. Awkward (-2 AC) til R12T5 (DC 20 Acrobatics check removes). UNCONSCIOUS!!!
* 1 STR damage from _ray of enfeeblment_ til R14T31.
* SMITE vs. Brother Jaume! (+4 attack rolls [CHA], +6 damage [CL], +4 deflection bonus to AC).
*  SMITE vs. Vilma for same, but she has yet to collect on the double damage effect.
*  Unwilling participant in collective.

*DEAD*
Blue Topiary. Asa Lalith.

----------


## lostsole31

*R11T19:* Vilma gets out of the cottage and closes to engage the horse topiary. 

*R11T17:* There is the sound of a crossbow triggering from inside the cottage at the same time as there is the sound of a thickening wet *CHONK* sound.

*R11T16:* Jens, what do you do?

Dorn on deck, Kris in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R43T22: +1 morale bonus to attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
Kris: 31. _Mage armor_ for 4 hours.
Red Topiary: 24. (5:60). 
Green Topiary: 23. (14:60). 
Brother Jaume: 22. 
* _Weapon of awe_ on quarterstaff til R42T22. If it scores crit, target is shaken for 1 rd, no save.
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen for 39 minutes. Justice judgment (+1 attack rolls) active (incl. on sheet).
Flair: 17. Unloaded crossbow. 
Jens: 16. Dagger in hand. Organ rupture.
Dorn: 6.  _Divine favor_ til R19T6 (+1 luck attack & damage rolls).
Daelene Spence: 5. Dagger on floor. Awkward (-2 AC) til R12T5 (DC 20 Acrobatics check removes). DYING!!!
* 1 STR damage from _ray of enfeeblment_ til R14T31.
* SMITE vs. Brother Jaume! (+4 attack rolls [CHA], +6 damage [CL], +4 deflection bonus to AC).
*  SMITE vs. Vilma for same, but she has yet to collect on the double damage effect.
*  Unwilling participant in collective.

*DEAD*
Blue Topiary. Asa Lalith.

----------


## lostsole31

*R11T16:* Wanting to aid a bit before disengaging, Jens gathers power once more  with the usual display of stone crashing together noisily before  summoning a blade and chopping at the topiary the group surrounds. He does a spinning swing that misses and turns him around, sickening him from dizziness before he stumbles behind Dorn for protection. *"The grasshopper went back in the tree. Likely to heal."* 

*R11T6:* *"Everyone, surround this one and make sure it stays down this time!"* Dorn barks. He then slides into the spot Jens was in a minute ago and slashes the horse-shrub for *7*, dropping it. *"Make sure it's down!"*

*End Round 11, Begin Round 12 ...

R12T31:* Kris lands opposite Brother Jaume and stabs the horse shrub with a crit, dealing *11 + 3 electricity*. *"That should do it. Now the next time the grasshopper shows up, yeah ... what Dorn said."*

*R12T22:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Vilma on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R43T22: +1 morale bonus to attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
Kris: 31. _Mage armor_ for 4 hours.
Green Topiary: 23. (22:60). 
Brother Jaume: 22. 
* _Weapon of awe_ on quarterstaff til R42T22. If it scores crit, target is shaken for 1 rd, no save.
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen for 39 minutes. Justice judgment (+1 attack rolls) active (incl. on sheet).
Flair: 17. Unloaded crossbow. 
Jens: 16. SICKENED til R15T16 (FRA would be needed to regain composure).
Dorn: 6.  _Divine favor_ til R19T6 (+1 luck attack & damage rolls).
Daelene Spence: 5. Dagger on floor. Awkward (-2 AC) til R12T5 (DC 20 Acrobatics check removes). DYING!!!
* 1 STR damage from _ray of enfeeblment_ til R14T31.
* SMITE vs. Brother Jaume! (+4 attack rolls [CHA], +6 damage [CL], +4 deflection bonus to AC).
*  SMITE vs. Vilma for same, but she has yet to collect on the double damage effect.
*  Unwilling participant in collective.

*DEAD*
Living Topiary (2). Asa Lalith.

----------


## lostsole31

*R12T22:* Bj leans heavily against his staff and takes a moment to recover and pray for healing, and getting *10*.  *Let us move inside out of the rain.*

*R12T19:* Vilma, what do you do?

Flair on deck, Jens in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R43T22: +1 morale bonus to attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
Kris: 31. _Mage armor_ for 4 hours.
Green Topiary: 23. (22:60). 
Brother Jaume: 22. 
* _Weapon of awe_ on quarterstaff til R42T22. If it scores crit, target is shaken for 1 rd, no save.
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen for 39 minutes. Justice judgment (+1 attack rolls) active (incl. on sheet).
Flair: 17. Unloaded crossbow. 
Jens: 16. SICKENED til R15T16 (FRA would be needed to regain composure).
Dorn: 6.  _Divine favor_ til R19T6 (+1 luck attack & damage rolls).
Daelene Spence: 5. Dagger on floor. Awkward (-2 AC) til R12T5 (DC 20 Acrobatics check removes). DYING!!!
* 1 STR damage from _ray of enfeeblment_ til R14T31.
* SMITE vs. Brother Jaume! (+4 attack rolls [CHA], +6 damage [CL], +4 deflection bonus to AC).
*  SMITE vs. Vilma for same, but she has yet to collect on the double damage effect.
*  Unwilling participant in collective.

*DEAD*
Living Topiary (2). Asa Lalith.

----------


## lostsole31

*R12T19:* Vilma makes sure to cover the others as they move inside, looking around for another possibly still animated shrubberies.

*R12T17:* Flair reloads his crossbow, stepping over by the fire.

*R12T16:* Jens, you are feeling sickened. You could spend a FRA to overcome that condition. What do you do?
Dorn on deck, Kris in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R43T22: +1 morale bonus to attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
Kris: 31. _Mage armor_ for 4 hours.
Green Topiary: 23. (22:60). 
Brother Jaume: 22. 
* _Weapon of awe_ on quarterstaff til R42T22. If it scores crit, target is shaken for 1 rd, no save.
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen for 39 minutes. Justice judgment (+1 attack rolls) active (incl. on sheet).
Flair: 17. Unloaded crossbow. 
Jens: 16. SICKENED til R15T16 (FRA would be needed to regain composure).
Dorn: 6.  _Divine favor_ til R19T6 (+1 luck attack & damage rolls).
Daelene Spence: 5. Dagger on floor. Awkward (-2 AC) til R12T5 (DC 20 Acrobatics check removes). DYING!!!
* 1 STR damage from _ray of enfeeblment_ til R14T31.
* SMITE vs. Brother Jaume! (+4 attack rolls [CHA], +6 damage [CL], +4 deflection bonus to AC).
*  SMITE vs. Vilma for same, but she has yet to collect on the double damage effect.
*  Unwilling participant in collective.

*DEAD*
Living Topiary (2). Asa Lalith.

----------


## lostsole31

*R12T16:* Jens take a moment to catch his breath and settle down from his dizzy spell, saying, *Just need a moment. Blood loss and exercise is a recipe for dizziness.* 

*R12T6:* Dorn goes in and checks the nobleman's vitals to be sure. *"He's dead."*

*End Round 12, Begin Round 13 ...

R13T31:* Kris keeps guard outside with Vilma.

*R13T22:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Vilma on deck, Flair in the hole...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R43T22: +1 morale bonus to attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
Kris: 31. _Mage armor_ for 4 hours.
Green Topiary: 23. (24:60). 
Brother Jaume: 22. 
* _Weapon of awe_ on quarterstaff til R42T22. If it scores crit, target is shaken for 1 rd, no save.
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen for 39 minutes. Justice judgment (+1 attack rolls) active (incl. on sheet).
Flair: 17. Loaded crossbow. 
Jens: 16. 
Dorn: 6.  _Divine favor_ til R19T6 (+1 luck attack & damage rolls).
Daelene Spence: 5. Dagger on floor. Awkward (-2 AC) til R12T5 (DC 20 Acrobatics check removes). DYING!!!
* 1 STR damage from _ray of enfeeblment_ til R14T31.
* SMITE vs. Brother Jaume! (+4 attack rolls [CHA], +6 damage [CL], +4 deflection bonus to AC).
*  SMITE vs. Vilma for same, but she has yet to collect on the double damage effect.
*  Unwilling participant in collective.

*DEAD*
Living Topiary (2). Asa Lalith.

----------


## lostsole31

*R13T22:* BJ goes inside to check the noblewoman. *"The woman is dying, very nearly at death already. It seems she was shot at point-blank range with a crossbow while unconscious."*

*"Huh, that's strange,"* remarks Flair.

To Dorn he says, *That is regrettable. The loss of a life is  always a tragedy but the community must be protected.  He chose the path  of his destruction by following this Yellow King.*

*R13T19:* Vilma, what do you do?

Flair on deck, Jens in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R43T22: +1 morale bonus to attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
Kris: 31. _Mage armor_ for 4 hours.
Green Topiary: 23. (24:60). 
Brother Jaume: 22. 
* _Weapon of awe_ on quarterstaff til R42T22. If it scores crit, target is shaken for 1 rd, no save.
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen for 39 minutes. Justice judgment (+1 attack rolls) active (incl. on sheet).
Flair: 17. Loaded crossbow. 
Jens: 16. 
Dorn: 6.  _Divine favor_ til R19T6 (+1 luck attack & damage rolls).
Daelene Spence: 5. Dagger on floor. Awkward (-2 AC) til R12T5 (DC 20 Acrobatics check removes). DYING!!!
* 1 STR damage from _ray of enfeeblment_ til R14T31.
* SMITE vs. Brother Jaume! (+4 attack rolls [CHA], +6 damage [CL], +4 deflection bonus to AC).
*  SMITE vs. Vilma for same, but she has yet to collect on the double damage effect.
*  Unwilling participant in collective.

*DEAD*
Living Topiary (2). Asa Lalith.

----------


## lostsole31

*R13T19:* Vilma goes back inside. "*Should we keep her alive? I doubt she'll tell anything, and given the judiciary system around here, death might be a mercy.*" 

*R13T17:* Flair nods off-handedly and shrugs. *"I have to tell you, I'm surprised. I shot in her in chest for the same reason, but seems she's tougher than expected. Pfft. So, let her lie in her blood or kill her ... or healer her with mundane power. But please don't tell me you are going to use any of your holy powers - any of you - to revive what I suspect was an antipaladin, given the evidence I saw in-battle. But really, an antipaladin is completely given to their deities in a way an evil cleric can't match. Really, you should tell her she did well in battle ... proved a worthy companion, and then send her to her 'worthy' afterlife."*

*R13T16:* Jens, you are outside, and probably haven't heard any of that discussion (at least not word for word). What do you do?

Dorn on deck, Kris in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R43T22: +1 morale bonus to attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
Kris: 31. _Mage armor_ for 4 hours.
Green Topiary: 23. (24:60). 
Brother Jaume: 22. 
* _Weapon of awe_ on quarterstaff til R42T22. If it scores crit, target is shaken for 1 rd, no save.
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen for 39 minutes. Justice judgment (+1 attack rolls) active (incl. on sheet).
Flair: 17. Loaded crossbow. 
Jens: 16. 
Dorn: 6.  _Divine favor_ til R19T6 (+1 luck attack & damage rolls).
Daelene Spence: 5. Dagger on floor. Awkward (-2 AC) til R12T5 (DC 20 Acrobatics check removes). DYING!!!
* 1 STR damage from _ray of enfeeblment_ til R14T31.
* SMITE vs. Brother Jaume! (+4 attack rolls [CHA], +6 damage [CL], +4 deflection bonus to AC).
*  SMITE vs. Vilma for same, but she has yet to collect on the double damage effect.
*  Unwilling participant in collective.

*DEAD*
Living Topiary (2). Asa Lalith.

----------


## lostsole31

*R13T16:* Remembering how small the inside of the hut is, Jens will move to one side of the entrance and speak over the collective.*Spoiler: Jens >>> Collective*
Show

*I will be out here keeping an eye out. That Noblewoman is still alive by the way, I didnt feel her die.*
 

*R13T6:* Dorn says simply, *"My mother - as pragmatic a dwarf that ever lived - always told me"* ... and then he casts _stabilize_ on the noblewoman ... *"I always had a habit of doing things the hard way."*

*Combat Ends ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R43T22: +1 morale bonus to attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
Kris: 31. _Mage armor_ for 4 hours.
Green Topiary: 23. (24:60). 
Brother Jaume: 22. 
* _Weapon of awe_ on quarterstaff til R42T22. If it scores crit, target is shaken for 1 rd, no save.
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen for 39 minutes. Justice judgment (+1 attack rolls) active (incl. on sheet).
Flair: 17. Loaded crossbow. 
Jens: 16. 
Dorn: 6.  _Divine favor_ til R19T6 (+1 luck attack & damage rolls).
Daelene Spence: 5. Dagger on floor. Awkward (-2 AC) til R12T5 (DC 20 Acrobatics check removes). DYING!!!
* 1 STR damage from _ray of enfeeblment_ til R14T31.
* SMITE vs. Brother Jaume! (+4 attack rolls [CHA], +6 damage [CL], +4 deflection bonus to AC).
*  SMITE vs. Vilma for same, but she has yet to collect on the double damage effect.
*  Unwilling participant in collective.

*DEAD*
Living Topiary (2). Asa Lalith.

----------


## lostsole31

*Post-Battle Tracking*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: _Bless_ til R43T22: +1 morale bonus to attack rolls & saves vs. fear.
Kris: 31. _Mage armor_ for 4 hours.
Green Topiary: 23. (24:60). 
Brother Jaume: 22. 
* _Weapon of awe_ on quarterstaff til R42T22. If it scores crit, target is shaken for 1 rd, no save.
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen for 39 minutes. Justice judgment (+1 attack rolls) active (incl. on sheet).
Flair: 17. Loaded crossbow. 
Jens: 16. 
Dorn: 6.  _Divine favor_ til R19T6 (+1 luck attack & damage rolls).
Daelene Spence: 5. Dagger on floor. Awkward (-2 AC) til R12T5 (DC 20 Acrobatics check removes). 
* 1 STR damage from _ray of enfeeblment_ til R14T31.
* SMITE vs. Brother Jaume! (+4 attack rolls [CHA], +6 damage [CL], +4 deflection bonus to AC).
*  SMITE vs. Vilma for same, but she has yet to collect on the double damage effect.
*  Unwilling participant in collective.

*DEAD*
Living Topiary (2). Asa Lalith.

----------


## lostsole31

As Vilma is coming out of the gatehouse on a patrol some time later, that damned grasshopper-topiary - successfully hidden from her - bursts forth from the tree to charge her.

*Surprise Round ...*

*S22:* The topiary clangs into Vilma, but doesn't get past the armor.
*Round One ...

R1T22:* Green recovers from the charge and attacks Vilma twice, missing once, hitting armor on the second.

*R1T12:* Vilma, what do you do? Your STR mutagen (and obvi the judgment) ended some time ago.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Green Topiary: 22.  (60:60). 
Vilma: 12.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T12:* Taking her stance, Vilma judges the topiary, before trying to club it down, hitting it for a satisfying sound of branches cracking for *14 mod*.

She calls out, hopefully only just loud enough for folk in the cottage to hear, "*Topiary's back, folks!*" 

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T25:* Brother Jaume, you hear Vilma shouting somewhere outside. Your staff is not in hand (but adjacent) as you were working hand-to-hand techniques with your apprentice (Flair). What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 25.
Green Topiary: 22.  (46:60). 
Kris: 19.
Jens: 14.
Vilma: 12.
Dorn: 5.
Flair: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T25:**Spoiler: Brother Jaume >>> Collective*
Show

*Vilma yelled outside. I am coming.*
BJ grabs his staff, steps over to the front door, and opens it.

*R2T22:* The grasshopper-bush slams Vilma right in the groin for *8*.

*R2T19:* *Spoiler: Krisztina >>> Collective*
Show

_"Let me know if things get out of hand. Otherwise, I am staying up here to watch the prisoners."_

*R2T14:* Jens, what do you do?

Vilma on deck ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 25.
Green Topiary: 22.  (46:60). 
Kris: 19.
Jens: 14.
Vilma: 12.
Dorn: 5.
Flair: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T14:* Jens moves outside to get a better look. From his vantage, he creates a kinetic cover .... _behind_ the topiary. 

*R2T12:* Vilma, what do you do?

Dorn on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 25.
Green Topiary: 22.  (46:60). 
Kris: 19.
Jens: 14.
Vilma: 12.
Dorn: 5.
Flair: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T12:* Moving to the side to help her allies flank the bush, Vilma strikes again for another solid *11 mod*.

*R2T5:* Dorn comees racing out ... it's easy to forget that he is quick sometimes ... and gets right up into position after having draw his dagger and grazes it for *4*. 

*R2T4:* Flair, what do you do?

Brother Jaume, Green on deck ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 25.
Green Topiary: 22.  (31:60). 
Kris: 19.
Jens: 14.
Vilma: 12.
Dorn: 5.
Flair: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

[QUOTE=lostsole31;25259577]*R2T12:* Moving to the side to help her allies flank the bush, Vilma strikes again for another solid *11 mod*.

*R2T5:* Dorn comees racing out ... it's easy to forget that he is quick sometimes ... and gets right up into position after having draw his dagger and grazes it for *4*. 

*R2T4:* Flair grabs his crossbow and darts out outside to try and deal with this threat.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...
*
*R3T25:*Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Topiary on deck, Jens in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 25.
Green Topiary: 22.  (31:60). 
Kris: 19. DELAYING!!!
Jens: 14.
Vilma: 12.
Dorn: 5.
Flair: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T25:* Brother Jaume will move quickly towards the melee swinging his staff to attack the topiary. He grows large before the attack, cracking it for a solid *12 mod*.

*R3T22:* The topiary, sensing it is trapped (and has used a lot of plant magic), digs in for the final. It moves over a few feet to attack Vilma impotently.

*R3T14:* Jens, what do you do?

Vilma on deck, Dorn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 25.
Green Topiary: 22.  (19:60). 
Kris: 19. DELAYING!!!
Jens: 14.
Vilma: 12.
Dorn: 5.
Flair: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T14:* Jens follows the stone pathway to stand beside BJ. He then prepares  himself to throw up another wall if the creature attempts flight once  more.

*R3T12:* Vilma, what do you do?

Dorn on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 25.
Green Topiary: 22.  (19:60). 
Kris: 19. DELAYING!!!
Jens: 14.
Vilma: 12.
Dorn: 5.
Flair: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T12:* Vilma moves under the tree and strikes again, "grazing" the shrubbery for *7 mod*. *Spoiler: Vilma >>> Collective*
Show

_"We have to get rid of it this time!"_

*R3T5:* Dorn uses Jens' cover to safely approach a flanking position, but his dagger gets caught up in the branches.

*R3T4:* Flair, what do you do? Crossbow is loaded?

Brother Jaume on deck, Topiary in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 25.
Green Topiary: 22.  (12:60). 
Kris: 19. DELAYING!!!
Jens: 14.
Vilma: 12.
Dorn: 5.
Flair: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T4:* Flair takes a step forward before dropping to one knee, taking a steadying breath and took careful aim at the topiary. His accuracy is spot on, but sadly, a pointy stick is a bad weapon against a big stick monster and the bolt does nothing but shatter in its brambles. 

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T25:* Brother Jaume, what do you do? Do you stay big (or go home)?

Topiary on deck, Jens in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 25.
Green Topiary: 22.  (12:60). 
Kris: 19. DELAYING!!!
Jens: 14.
Vilma: 12.
Dorn: 5.
Flair: 4. Unloaded.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T25:* Brother Jaumes form flickers briefly as he remains large. He unleashes a  flurry of spinning strikes and thrusts at the plant creature with his  staff, but he completely misses both times. 

*R4T22:* The topiary looks like its about to juke NE when a bunch of earth comes up out of the ground to cut that avenue off, so it instead pops down to the SE and attacks Vilma. Vilma gets slammed in the arm for *8*, but on the second attack, Vilma's shield holds up the "limb" from the first attack and forces it to overstretch, making the topiary do *1 STR* to itself from being pulled.

*R4T12:* Vilma, what do you do?

Dorn on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 25. Enlarged.
Jens: 23.
Green Topiary: 22.  (12:60, 16:17 STR). 
Kris: 19. DELAYING!!!
Vilma: 12.
Dorn: 5.
Flair: 4. Unloaded.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T12:* Wounded but clearly not down, Vilma strikes back with her morningstar for *11 mod*. It is a terrible blow, but the thing doesn't go down yet. 

*R4T5:* Dorn circles around to flank with Vilma and slashes. It barely strikes, but the thing was reeling from Vilma's last blow that it topples after Dorn's meager *4*.

The party, at their leisure, will be able to CDG the grasshopper topiary and thus end the threat of angry shrubbery.

*Combat Ends ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 25. Enlarged.
Jens: 23.
Green Topiary: 22.  (-3:60, 16:17 STR). 
Kris: 19. DELAYING!!!
Vilma: 12.
Dorn: 5.
Flair: 4. Unloaded.

----------


## lostsole31

*Communal endure elements* on the party (sans Kris) for 4 hours each.

----------


## lostsole31

Vilma takes her potion, and with her shield at the ready opens the northernmost of the two double doors. She knows to expect an ambush, but that's why she wears the big armor and carries the shield.

*Surprise Round ...*

Sure enough, no matter how "ready" and "expecting an ambush" you might be ... it just doesn't stop it from coming.

*S20:* A woman in yellow robes and hooded steps back from the doorway and holding a silver symbol that looks like a three-armed triskelion she lets loose with a wave of darkness that rolls past another yellow-clad figure at the door. The effect doesn't hit Flair, but everyone else in the group - as they were readied mentally - only take *3 NE*.

*S18:* The other figure at the door, a man similarly cloaked and hooded, does a draw cut along the inside of a joint of Vilma's right hand with a soft crit that does *21 (+2 bleed)*.

*S17:* Chanting is heard somewhere well to the west.

*End Surprise Round, Begin Round One ...

R1T20:* The woman casts a spell at Vilma.

Vilma, roll a Will save!

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 4 hours each. BLESS on bad guys!
Red Cultist (f): 20. (44:44). Used 1 NE.
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen imbibed (40 min.) 2 BLEED!!!
Blue Cultist: 18. (44:44).
Green Cultist: 17. (44:44).
Jens: 14.
Brother Jaume: 13.
Flair: 9. Crossbow loaded and in hand.
Dorn: 6.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T19:* Vilma throws off what seems to be mental paralysis, as well as muscling through a potentially staggering effect from that ambush. She still takes *2 bleed*, though, and in doing so she is temporarily off-kilter (penalty on attack rolls this round). Vilma, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 4 hours each. BLESS on bad guys!
Red Cultist (f): 20. (44:44). Used 1 NE.
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen imbibed (40 min.) 2 BLEED!!!
Blue Cultist: 18. (44:44).
Green Cultist: 17. (44:44).
Jens: 14.
Brother Jaume: 13.
Flair: 9. Crossbow loaded and in hand.
Dorn: 6.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T19:* Vilma focuses her will to survive before attempting to hammer her way through the first man, blasting him with her shield for *13*.*Spoiler: Vilma*
Show

She has her shield readied, and just shield bashed him. Her other hand was used to open the door.

*R1T18-17:* The man still has strength to hold his unholy symbol of Hastur up in front of the heroes, waves of darkness emanating over the party: Brother Jaume & Vila (*4 NE*), Flair & Jens (*3 NE*), Dorn (*2 NE*). It should be noted that with this and the previous nega-blast, neither of these cultists hurt each other. Blue then steps to the south. Red then steps up, and repeats the whole affair: Vilma (failed, *7 NE*), Brother Jaume, Dorn & Flair (*3 NE*), & Jens (*2 NE*).

*R1T14:* Jens, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 4 hours each. BLESS on bad guys!
Red Cultist (f): 20. (44:44). Used 1 NE.
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen imbibed (40 min.) Healing Judgment (FH2). BLEED 2!!!
Blue Cultist (m): 18. (31:44).
Green Cultist: 17. (44:44).
Jens: 14.
Brother Jaume: 13.
Flair: 9. Crossbow loaded and in hand.
Dorn: 6.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T14:* It is only the start of battle that brings Jens out of his silent  melancholy this morning. The threat of death breaks through his apathy  and he begins to work on self preservation. Finally setting up the  collective, Jens also stretches his focus to force the visible enemy  into it as well.*Spoiler: Jens*
Show

Corrected. So, you don't get to load up max powers level of powers known ... so you need (1) 1st and (1) 2nd level power prepared for today, not counting your method bonus. Are you keeping _sustenance_ or _resist toxin_, and what will your 1st-level power be?
Be he strong of mind, or whether Jens' own mind protects him from danger by not letting in insanity, the Red Cultist is not brought into the collective.

*R1T13:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 4 hours each. BLESS on bad guys!
Red Cultist (f): 20. (44:44). Used 1 NE.
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen imbibed (40 min.) Healing Judgment (FH2). BLEED 2!!!
Blue Cultist (m): 18. (31:44).
Green Cultist: 17. (44:44).
Jens: 14.
Brother Jaume: 13.
Flair: 9. Crossbow loaded and in hand.
Dorn: 6.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T13:* *Spoiler: Brother Jaume >>> Collective (Vilma)*
Show

_Vilma, step away from the door or push in!_
The clonk grasps his holy symbol and channels a burst of healing, giving everyone in the party *9 healing* (and stopping Vilma's bleeding), but also healing Blue of the same.

*R1T9:* Flair, your crossbow is in hand, loaded and ready to go. What do you do?

Dorn on deck, Red in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 4 hours each. BLESS on bad guys!
Red Cultist (f): 20. (44:44). Used 1 NE.
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen imbibed (40 min.) Healing Judgment (FH2). 
Blue Cultist (m): 18. (40:44). Used 1 NE.
Green Cultist: 17. (44:44).
Jens: 14.
Brother Jaume: 13.
Flair: 9. Crossbow loaded and in hand.
Dorn: 6.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T9:* Rather than try and and make a difficult shot with the crossbow, he  instead pressed his hand forward, two bolts of energy darting out to hit  the cultist he could see before moving forward, hitting for a total of *7 force*. 

*R1T6:* Dorn opens the other door. He then steps back and casts a spell on himself.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T20:* Red Cultist steps out right in the midst of the heroes, foolishly. She then lets loose with another burst of negative energy, which the heroes resist again easily: Vilma (*3 NE*), Flair, Dorn, & Jens (*2 NE*), Brother Jaume (*1 NE*).

*R2T19:* Vilma, you get FH2. What do you do?

Cultists on deck and in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 4 hours each. BLESS on bad guys!
Red Cultist (f): 20. (37:44). Used 2 NE.
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen imbibed (40 min.) Healing Judgment (FH2). 
Blue Cultist (m): 18. (40:44). Used 1 NE.
Green Cultist: 17. (44:44).
Jens: 14.
Brother Jaume: 13.
Flair: 9. Crossbow loaded and in hand.
Dorn: 6. _Expeditious retreat_ for 4 min.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T19:* Slowly recovering, Vilma takes out her morningstar, and swings at the cultist, but her blow is rebuffed by a deflection field. She then steps inside. "*Best I can do!*" 

*R2T18-17:* Blue does some tricky bladework to successfully feint Vilma, but instead of stabbing her through her armor, he tries miserably to pull her south with him, but he can't budge her as he steps south. Green (another female) casts a spell, and a floating dagger that stabs Flair in the stomach for *8 force*.

*R2T14:* Jens, what do you do?

Brother Jaume on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 4 hours each. BLESS on bad guys!
Red Cultist (f): 20. (37:44). Used 2 NE.
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen imbibed (40 min.) Healing Judgment (FH2). 
Blue Cultist (m): 18. (40:44). Used 1 NE.
Green Cultist (f): 17. (44:44). _Spiritual weapon_ vs. Flair til R6T17 (1d20+5, 1d8+1)!!!
Jens: 14.
Brother Jaume: 13.
Flair: 9. Crossbow loaded and in hand.
Dorn: 6. _Expeditious retreat_ for 4 min.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T14:* Stepping out of direct combat, Jens sends temporary vigor to Vilma and BJ to aid in their martial endeavors. Soot coats the ground near Jens, while the strong smell of sulfur can be detected coming from Jens. Vilma & BJ gain *15 THP*. 

*R2T13:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Flair on deck, Dorn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 4 hours each. BLESS on bad guys!
Red Cultist (f): 20. (37:44). Used 2 NE.
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen imbibed (40 min.) Healing Judgment (FH2). _Vigor_ (4 min).
Blue Cultist (m): 18. (40:44). Used 1 NE.
Green Cultist (f): 17. (44:44). _Spiritual weapon_ vs. Flair til R6T17 (1d20+5, 1d8+1)!!!
Jens: 14.
Brother Jaume: 13. _Vigor_ (4 min).
Flair: 9. Crossbow loaded and in hand.
Dorn: 6. _Expeditious retreat_ for 4 min.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T13:* BJ steps five feet to the West and swings a flurry of blows with his fist at the yellow robed cultist while shouting, *Your unjust interference in the lives of this village is ended!* 

However, he finds her a lot squirrelier than expected. All three blows impact a chain hauberk she seems to wear under her voluminous, yellow robes.

*R2T9:* Flair, what do you do?

Dorn on deck, Red in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 4 hours each. BLESS on bad guys!
Red Cultist (f): 20. (37:44). Used 2 NE.
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen imbibed (40 min.) Healing Judgment (FH2). _Vigor_ (4 min).
Blue Cultist (m): 18. (40:44). Used 1 NE.
Green Cultist (f): 17. (44:44). _Spiritual weapon_ vs. Flair til R6T17 (1d20+5, 1d8+1)!!!
Jens: 14.
Brother Jaume: 13. _Vigor_ (4 min).
Flair: 9. Crossbow loaded and in hand.
Dorn: 6. _Expeditious retreat_ for 4 min.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T9:* Flair hisses in pain as the ethereal dagger stabbed at him. Guessing  that the blade used the caster's will to guide it, he darted out of  "Blue's" line of sight, but not before firing a snapshot at Red with his crossbow on the way out.

*R2T6:* Dorn, now flanking with Vilma, attacks the woman. His first strike helps him check his range as it hits her armor, but the second strike hits true in her chest for *7*. He then steps out of flank to stand by Brother Jaume (and Jens).

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T20:* Red sidesteps and then lets loose with another burst of negativity. This time, Dorn is ready and marshals his holy essence to cancel out the negative energy affecting him in a bright flash. Jens, on the other hand, does dramatically worse and takes *8 NE*. The rest resist as normal: Vilma (*5 NE*), Flair (*4 NE*), Brother Jaume (*3 NE*).

*R3T19:* Vilma, it seems Jens' protection kept you from actually feeling the effects of that last nega-blast. What do you do?

Cultists on deck and in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 4 hours each. BLESS on bad guys!
Red Cultist (f): 20. (30:44). Used 3 NE.
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen imbibed (40 min.) Healing Judgment (FH2). _Vigor_ (4 min).
Blue Cultist (m): 18. (40:44). Used 1 NE.
Green Cultist (f): 17. (44:44). _Spiritual weapon_ vs. Flair til R6T17 (1d20+5, 1d8+1)!!!
Jens: 14.
Brother Jaume: 13. _Vigor_ (4 min).
Flair: 9. Crossbow unloaded and in hand.
Dorn: 6. _Expeditious retreat_ for 4 min.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T19:* Vilma steps closer, and attempts to bash the skull of the cultist in with her morningstar, but only gets the armor under his robe.

*R3T18-17:* Blue lets loose with a wave of energy that only partly catches Brother Jaume (*5 NE*) and Vilma (*2 NE*). The spectral dagger follows Flair unerringly, and attacking from a strange offset angle, not in the direction of travel, but misses him. And indoors, Green double moves to flank with Vilma, with a slight crook in path of travel to not get hit by her.

*R3T14:* Jens, what do you do?

Brother Jaume on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 4 hours each. BLESS on bad guys!
Red Cultist (f): 20. (30:44). Used 3 NE.
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen imbibed (40 min.) Healing Judgment (FH2). _Vigor_ (4 min).
Blue Cultist (m): 18. (40:44). Used 2 NE.
Green Cultist (f): 17. (44:44). _Spiritual weapon_ vs. Flair til R6T17 (1d20+5, 1d8+1)!!!
Jens: 14.
Brother Jaume: 13. _Vigor_ (4 min).
Flair: 9. Crossbow unloaded and in hand.
Dorn: 6. _Expeditious retreat_ for 4 min.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T14:* Jens tries once more to force Red into the collective. He steps away from combat to avoid any retaliation for this act. Either the mental discipline or the madness is strong on her as she rebuffs Jens' attempt.

*R3T13:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Flair on deck, Dorn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 4 hours each. BLESS on bad guys!
Red Cultist (f): 20. (30:44). Used 3 NE.
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen imbibed (40 min.) Healing Judgment (FH2). _Vigor_ (4 min).
Blue Cultist (m): 18. (40:44). Used 2 NE.
Green Cultist (f): 17. (44:44). _Spiritual weapon_ vs. Flair til R6T17 (1d20+5, 1d8+1)!!!
Jens: 14.
Brother Jaume: 13. _Vigor_ (4 min).
Flair: 9. Crossbow unloaded and in hand.
Dorn: 6. _Expeditious retreat_ for 4 min.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T13:* Brother Jaume steps out of the flank to the NE to flank the cultist with  Dorn. The monks form ripples and his skin writhes and stretches until  he is larger than before. He strikes at the flanked opponent with a  flurry of accurate strikes. Even with flanking, Brother Jaume's powerful staff doesn't get through the armor under the cultist's robes.

*R3T9:* Flair, what do you do? Your crossbow is unloaded, and you are being attacked by a floating dagger of force.

Dorn on deck, Red Cultist of Yellow in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 4 hours each. BLESS on bad guys!
Red Cultist (f): 20. (30:44). Used 3 NE.
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen imbibed (40 min.) Healing Judgment (FH2). _Vigor_ (4 min).
Blue Cultist (m): 18. (40:44). Used 2 NE.
Green Cultist (f): 17. (44:44). _Spiritual weapon_ vs. Flair til R6T17 (1d20+5, 1d8+1)!!!
Jens: 14.
Brother Jaume: 13. _Vigor_ (4 min).
Flair: 9. Crossbow unloaded and in hand.
Dorn: 6. _Expeditious retreat_ for 4 min.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T9:* Flair blasts 'red' with his radiant bolts (hitting for *10 force*) before moving around the  corner. 

*R3T6:* Seeing that these cultists are tougher than expected, Dorns steps right smack dab into a flanking position, concentrates, and casts a spell on Brother Jaume. Brother Jaume has a softly glowing radiance about him now.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T20:* Red sees that foolish step into flank and can't help himself and stabs at Dorn, but his blade is repelled by some unseen energy.

*R4T19:* Vilma gets *FH2*. What do you do?

Enemies on deck and in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 4 hours each. BLESS on bad guys!
Red Cultist (f): 20. (20:44). Used 3 NE.
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen imbibed (40 min.) Healing Judgment (FH2). _Vigor_ (4 min).
Blue Cultist (m): 18. (40:44). Used 2 NE.
Green Cultist (f): 17. (44:44). _Spiritual weapon_ vs. Flair til R6T17 (1d20+5, 1d8+1)!!!
Jens: 14.
Brother Jaume: 13. _Vigor_ (4 min). _Shield of faith_ til R43T6.
Flair: 9. Crossbow unloaded and in hand.
Dorn: 6. _Expeditious retreat_ for 4 min.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T19:* Attempting to break the flanking maneuvers, Vilma swings at Green, and her morningstar hits heavily against her robe, but not enough for effective impact. "*All three of them are there, it means they have no other options!*" 

*R4T18-17:* Blue touches Vilma. Vilma feels funny, but there is no special effect and there was no spell cast. The spiritual dagger chases Flair and swings at him. Green takes the cheap shot offered by Dorn, stabbing him in the left hand for *6 mod + disoriented + 2 bleed*. Dorn grunts from the pain, but he seems fine with the outcome nonetheless.

*R4T14:* Jens, what do you do?

Brother Jaume (enlarged) on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 4 hours each. BLESS on bad guys!
Red Cultist (f): 20. (20:44). Used 3 NE.
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen imbibed (40 min.) Healing Judgment (FH2). _Vigor_ (4 min). Affected by touch of chaos on next roll!
Blue Cultist (m): 18. (40:44). Used 2 NE.
Green Cultist (f): 17. (44:44). _Spiritual weapon_ vs. Flair til R6T17 (1d20+5, 1d8+1)!!!
Jens: 14.
Brother Jaume: 13. _Vigor_ (4 min). _Shield of faith_ til R43T6.
Flair: 9. Crossbow unloaded and in hand.
Dorn: 6. _Expeditious retreat_ for 4 min. Next round, disoriented. 2 BLEED!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T14:* Focusing once more, Jens tries to pluck away the mental defenses of Red  to place him in the collective, and once again fails. Jens then moves slightly away from the  combat. 

*R4T13:* Brother Jaume, do you maintain height? What do you do?

Flair on deck, Dorn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 4 hours each. BLESS on bad guys!
Red Cultist (f): 20. (20:44). Used 3 NE.
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen imbibed (40 min.) Healing Judgment (FH2). _Vigor_ (4 min). Affected by touch of chaos on next roll!
Blue Cultist (m): 18. (40:44). Used 2 NE.
Green Cultist (f): 17. (44:44). _Spiritual weapon_ vs. Flair til R6T17 (1d20+5, 1d8+1)!!!
Jens: 14.
Brother Jaume: 13. _Vigor_ (4 min). _Shield of faith_ til R43T6.
Flair: 9. Crossbow unloaded and in hand.
Dorn: 6. _Expeditious retreat_ for 4 min. Next round, disoriented. 2 BLEED!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T13:* BJ returns to normal size and now occupies the area just North of the  East-most cultist. With a quick step and pivot; he steps to the SE and  now flanks the cultist with Dorn. The steadfast Brother strikes out with  a flurry of blows intended to stun but not kill his opponent. His first strike is a hard palm strike to her breast for *7 NL* which does not stun her. He then does a knee strike to her right hand for *13 NL*, which *staggers* her.

*R4T9:* Flair, what do you do?

Dorn on deck, Red in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 4 hours each. BLESS on bad guys!
Red Cultist (f): 20. (20:44, 20 NL). Used 3 NE.
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen imbibed (40 min.) Healing Judgment (FH2). _Vigor_ (4 min). Affected by touch of chaos on next roll!
Blue Cultist (m): 18. (40:44). Used 2 NE.
Green Cultist (f): 17. (44:44). _Spiritual weapon_ vs. Flair til R6T17 (1d20+5, 1d8+1)!!!
Jens: 14.
Brother Jaume: 13. _Vigor_ (4 min). _Shield of faith_ til R43T6.
Flair: 9. Crossbow unloaded and in hand.
Dorn: 6. _Expeditious retreat_ for 4 min. Next round, disoriented. 2 BLEED!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T9:* Flair did the math in his head. Unless he misjudged the strength of the  caster, the phantom blade should wink out any second now. He moves forward, swiftly reloads his crossbow, and aims at the most wounded foe he sees. With a direct line to Red, he lets loose his bolt. He is reasonably confident of the last minute aim, but it turns out it was not enough as the bolt impacts against the chain shirt underneath the robe. That empties out his normal case, meaning the next time he loads, it will be from the borrowed case of bolts, but at this point nobody cares about legality of items anymore.

*R4T6:* Dorn suffers *2 bleed*. He lays a hand on his chest and says a quick prayer to Torag for *8 healing* (which also stops the bleed). He is still disoriented, though, so steps into flank with Brother Jaume against Red now that Flair has made his shot and concentrates, but his disorientation is such that his spell fizzles.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T20:* Red cultist steps away from the friar to close on Flair. She tries some fancy swordwork that doesn't fool Flair at all. That doesn't stop the fact that her fencing technique is superb anyway, as she stabs clean through the area under Flair's right shoulder, likely through the upper part of his lung as well. Flair's intellect attempts to help him in the last minute to know exactly how to do a micro-movement to reduce the effect. He is successful, but still takes *19 (+ 1 bleed)* even for all that.

*R5T19:* Vilma gains *2 healing*. What do you do?

Blue on deck, Green in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 4 hours each. BLESS on bad guys!
Red Cultist (f): 20. (20:44, 20 NL). Used 3 NE.
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen imbibed (40 min.) Healing Judgment (FH2). _Vigor_ (4 min). Affected by touch of chaos on next roll!
Blue Cultist (m): 18. (40:44). Used 2 NE.
Green Cultist (f): 17. (44:44). _Spiritual weapon_ vs. Flair til R6T17 (1d20+5, 1d8+1)!!!
Jens: 14.
Brother Jaume: 13. _Vigor_ (4 min). _Shield of faith_ til R43T6.
Flair: 9. Crossbow unloaded and in hand. 1 BLEED!!!
Dorn: 6. _Expeditious retreat_ for 4 min.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T19:* Now flanked, Vilma bashes at Green's armor with her morningstar, still trying to take her down, before stepping back outside. 

*R5T18-17:* Blue concentrates on a spell but foils it, and then steps up a little. The spectral dagger follows Flair and then moves around and stabs at him, but the studded leather protects him. Green stays in position and concentrates on a spell, and some insane type of energy attempts to infiltrate Vilma's mind.

Vilma, roll a Will save!

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 4 hours each. BLESS on bad guys!
Red Cultist (f): 20. (20:44, 20 NL). Used 3 NE.
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen imbibed (40 min.) Healing Judgment (FH2). _Vigor_ (4 min). Affected by touch of chaos on next roll!
Blue Cultist (m): 18. (40:44). Used 2 NE. Lost CLW.
Green Cultist (f): 17. (44:44). _Spiritual weapon_ vs. Flair til R6T17 (1d20+5, 1d8+1)!!!
* Cast _bless, spiritual weapon_, _hold person_.
Jens: 14.
Brother Jaume: 13. _Vigor_ (4 min). _Shield of faith_ til R43T6.
Flair: 9. Crossbow unloaded and in hand. 1 BLEED!!!
Dorn: 6. _Expeditious retreat_ for 4 min.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T18-17:* Inured to chaos by way of embrace, Vilma is able to completely ignore the magical attempt to shut her down.

*R5T14:* Jens, what do you do? 

Brother Jaume on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 4 hours each. BLESS on bad guys!
Red Cultist (f): 20. (20:44, 20 NL). Used 3 NE.
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen imbibed (40 min.) Healing Judgment (FH2). _Vigor_ (4 min). Affected by touch of chaos on next roll!
Blue Cultist (m): 18. (40:44). Used 2 NE. Lost CLW.
Green Cultist (f): 17. (44:44). _Spiritual weapon_ vs. Flair til R6T17 (1d20+5, 1d8+1)!!!
* Cast _bless, spiritual weapon_, _hold person_.
Jens: 14.
Brother Jaume: 13. _Vigor_ (4 min). _Shield of faith_ til R43T6.
Flair: 9. Crossbow unloaded and in hand. 1 BLEED!!!
Dorn: 6. _Expeditious retreat_ for 4 min.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T14:* Seeing his attempts at attacking his enemies fail, Jens at least does  what he can to patch up his allies. He concentrates and sends healing  energy to Flair. Soot coats the ground near Jens, while the strong smell of sulfur can be detected by those w/in 15' of him. Flair gets *12 healing*, and the bleeding stops.

*R5T13:* Brother Jaume pours his efforts into striking the cultist facing him with a controlled burst of swirling staff strikes. The first strike, finally, is contact as Brother Jaume does a total billiards-poke to Red's stomach for *11* as she drops, but Brother Jaume is already in an angry flurry, now smacking her head for *14*, and the final blow hitting her upper arm and chest for *10*.
*
R5T9:* Flair, your combat enhancement HUD is now fully online for the remaining two enemies. Crossbow unloaded. What do you do?

Dorn on deck, Vilma in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 4 hours each. BLESS on bad guys!
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen imbibed (40 min.) Healing Judgment (FH2). _Vigor_ (4 min). Affected by touch of chaos on next roll!
Blue Cultist (m): 18. (40:44). Used 2 NE. Lost CLW.
Green Cultist (f): 17. (44:44). _Spiritual weapon_ vs. Flair til R6T17 (1d20+5, 1d8+1)!!!
* Cast _bless, spiritual weapon_, _hold person_.
Jens: 14.
Brother Jaume: 13. _Vigor_ (4 min). _Shield of faith_ til R43T6.
Flair: 9. Crossbow unloaded and in hand. 
Dorn: 6. _Expeditious retreat_ for 4 min. 

*DEAD*
Red Cultist.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T9:* Flair steps back. Rather than risk hitting his teammates, he does some  quick geometry in his head and withdraws. If he did his math right, the energy would  lose its effectiveness just before it got to the cultists, not undoing  his allies work in dropping them. Flair channels positive energy into himself and his teammates for *9 healing*, and as expected, the wall of energy comes just short of the two remaining cultists.

*R5T6:* Dorn steps up next to Vilma, and a fighting line is now formed. He calls on Torag's favor and begins an onslaught against green. His first attack hits armor but the second attack gets through, hitting the woman on her left shoulder for *13*.

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...

R6T19:* Vilma, what do you do?

Enemies on deck/ in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 4 hours each. BLESS on bad guys!
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen imbibed (40 min.) Destruction Judgment (+2 damage). _Vigor_ (4 min). Affected by touch of chaos on next roll!
Blue Cultist (m): 18. (40:44). Used 2 NE. Lost CLW.
Green Cultist (f): 17. (31:44). _Spiritual weapon_ vs. Flair til R6T17 (1d20+5, 1d8+1)!!!
* Cast _bless, spiritual weapon_, _hold person_.
Jens: 14.
Brother Jaume: 13. _Vigor_ (4 min). _Shield of faith_ til R43T6.
Flair: 9. Crossbow unloaded and in hand. 
Dorn: 6. _Expeditious retreat_ for 4 min. 

*DEAD*
Red Cultist.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T19:* Now in a battle line, Vilma focuses on the same cultist, somewhat pissed at how long three cultists have been hindering them.

*R6T18-17:* With their fellow cultist down, they don't have to be careful anymore. Blue and Green both let loose with nega-blasts. Damage: Brother Jaume and Vilma (*7 NE*), Dorn (*6 NE*), Jens (*4 NE*). The ghostly dagger attacking Flair disappears.

*R6T14:* Jens, your soul still got "scraped" a little by one of the nega-blasts. What do you do?

Brother Jaume on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 4 hours each. BLESS on bad guys!
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen imbibed (40 min.) Destruction Judgment (+2 damage). _Vigor_ (4 min). 
Blue Cultist (m): 18. (40:44). Used 3 NE. 
*  Cast CLW.
Green Cultist (f): 17. (31:44). Used 1 NE.
* Cast _bless, spiritual weapon_, _hold person_.
Jens: 14.
Brother Jaume: 13. _Shield of faith_ til R43T6.
Flair: 9. Crossbow unloaded and in hand. 
Dorn: 6. _Expeditious retreat_ for 4 min. 

*DEAD*
Red Cultist.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T14:* Moving into position to see the fight better, Jens tests the mental defenses of one of their remaining foes. To his amazement, Jens finally brings Blue into his collective! 

*R6T13:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Flair on deck, Dorn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 4 hours each. BLESS on bad guys!
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen imbibed (40 min.) Destruction Judgment (+2 damage). _Vigor_ (4 min). 
Blue Cultist (m): 18. (40:44). Used 3 NE. Unwilling participant in collective!!!
*  Cast CLW.
Green Cultist (f): 17. (31:44). Used 1 NE.
* Cast _bless, spiritual weapon_, _hold person_.
Jens: 14.
Brother Jaume: 13. _Shield of faith_ til R43T6.
Flair: 9. Crossbow unloaded and in hand. 
Dorn: 6. _Expeditious retreat_ for 4 min. 

*DEAD*
Red Cultist.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T13:* Brother Jaume bends to check on the health of the fallen occultist before moving next to Dorn.*Spoiler: Brother Jaume*
Show

"She's dead, Jim."
 

*R6T9:* Flair, what do you do? Crossbow currently unloaded.

Dorn on deck, Vilma in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 4 hours each. BLESS on bad guys!
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen imbibed (40 min.) Destruction Judgment (+2 damage). _Vigor_ (4 min). 
Blue Cultist (m): 18. (40:44). Used 3 NE. Unwilling participant in collective!!!
*  Cast CLW.
Green Cultist (f): 17. (31:44). Used 1 NE.
* Cast _bless, spiritual weapon_, _hold person_.
Jens: 14.
Brother Jaume: 13. _Shield of faith_ til R43T6.
Flair: 9. Crossbow unloaded and in hand. 
Dorn: 6. _Expeditious retreat_ for 4 min. 

*DEAD*
Red Cultist.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T9:* Flair reloads his crossbow as he calmly walks north, before stopping to channel more positive energy to his teammates for a maximum of *9 healing*. Of course, it also provides the same to Green and fully heals Blue's wounds. 

*R6T6:* Dorn attacks Green with an onslaught, hitting her once in the hip for *12*.

*End Round 6, Begin Round 7 ...

R7T19:* Vilma, what do you do?

Enemies on deck/ in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 4 hours each. BLESS on bad guys!
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen imbibed (40 min.) Destruction Judgment (+2 damage). _Vigor_ (4 min). 
Blue Cultist (m): 18. (44:44). Used 3 NE. Unwilling participant in collective!!!
*  Cast CLW.
Green Cultist (f): 17. (26:44). Used 1 NE.
* Cast _bless, spiritual weapon_, _hold person_.
Jens: 14.
Brother Jaume: 13. _Shield of faith_ til R43T6.
Flair: 9. Crossbow unloaded and in hand. 
Dorn: 6. _Expeditious retreat_ for 4 min. 

*DEAD*
Red Cultist.

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T19:* Vilma keeps smashing at Green, attempting to take them down, but misses. "*Damn, they are sturdy!*" 

*"Language!"* chimes in Dorn next to her.

*R7T18-17:* Blue tries to defensively cast a spell, but it fizzles. Green uses a negaburst: Vilma (*6 NE*), Brother Jaume & Flair (*4 NE*), Dorn & Jens (*2 NE*).

*R7T14:* Jens, you had finally gotten Blue into the collective. What do you do?

Brother Jaume on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 4 hours each. BLESS on bad guys!
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen imbibed (40 min.) Destruction Judgment (+2 damage). 
Blue Cultist (m): 18. (44:44). Used 3 NE. Unwilling participant in collective!!!
*  Cast _CLW, divine favor_.
Green Cultist (f): 17. (26:44). Used 2 NE.
* Cast _bless, spiritual weapon_, _hold person_.
Jens: 14.
Brother Jaume: 13. _Shield of faith_ til R43T6.
Flair: 9. Crossbow unloaded and in hand. 
Dorn: 6. _Expeditious retreat_ for 4 min. 

*DEAD*
Red Cultist.

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T14:* Jens pulls vitality from Blue (*12*) using the energy to heal some of the damage done by the most recent burst of negative power, as given to Vilma (*12*). *"I have one now."* Jens reports to the others. 

*R7T13:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Flair on deck, Dorn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 4 hours each. BLESS on bad guys!
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen imbibed (40 min.) Destruction Judgment (+2 damage). 
Blue Cultist (m): 18. (32:44). Used 3 NE. Unwilling participant in collective!!!
*  Cast _CLW, divine favor_.
Green Cultist (f): 17. (26:44). Used 2 NE.
* Cast _bless, spiritual weapon_, _hold person_.
Jens: 14.
Brother Jaume: 13. _Shield of faith_ til R43T6.
Flair: 9. Crossbow unloaded and in hand. 
Dorn: 6. _Expeditious retreat_ for 4 min. 

*DEAD*
Red Cultist.

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T13:* *Spoiler: Brother Jaume >>> Collective (Dorn, Vilma)*
Show

_Dorn or Vilma step out and I will be ready to step in!_
 
*R7T9:* Flair, what do you do?

Dorn on deck, Vilma in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 4 hours each. BLESS on bad guys!
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen imbibed (40 min.) Destruction Judgment (+2 damage). 
Blue Cultist (m): 18. (32:44). Used 3 NE. Unwilling participant in collective!!!
*  Cast _CLW, divine favor_.
Green Cultist (f): 17. (26:44). Used 2 NE.
* Cast _bless, spiritual weapon_, _hold person_.
Jens: 14.
Brother Jaume: 13. _Shield of faith_ til R43T6. READIED to move into a space vacated by Dorn or Vilma!!!
Flair: 9. Crossbow unloaded and in hand. 
Dorn: 6. _Expeditious retreat_ for 4 min. 

*DEAD*
Red Cultist.

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T9:* Flair chides himself for channeling energy while looking down to reload;  he'd misjudged his position and healed his foes. Deciding to avoid  channeling for the moment, he then moved forward to hassle Blue and give  Vilma a better target. 

*R7T6-5:* Dorn attempts another onslaught on Green, missing and hitting armor, and then he steps to the side. Brother Jaume instantly moves into the spot that Dorn just vacated.

*End Round 7, Begin Round 8 ...

R8T19:* Vilma, what do you do?

Enemies on deck and in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 4 hours each. BLESS on bad guys!
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen imbibed (40 min.) Destruction Judgment (+2 damage). 
Blue Cultist (m): 18. (32:44). Used 3 NE. Unwilling participant in collective!!!
*  Cast _CLW, divine favor_.
Green Cultist (f): 17. (26:44). Used 2 NE.
* Cast _bless, spiritual weapon_, _hold person_.
Jens: 14.
Flair: 9. Crossbow unloaded and in hand. 
Dorn: 6. _Expeditious retreat_ for 4 min. 
Brother Jaume: 5. _Shield of faith_ til R43T6.

*DEAD*
Red Cultist.

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T19:* With a nod to Flair, her shield raised high, Vilma swings her morningstar again. Flair's hand snarls the cultist's attempt to defend himself, and Vilma strikes Blue in the left shoulder for *21 + 1 STR + 1 DEX*. "*You won't be the one to tell me what words to use!*" 

*R8T18:* Blue reels from that blow, and instead of acting tactically lets loose with another negaburst: Brother Jaume & Dorn (*5 NE*), Jens & Vilma (*4 NE*), Flair (*2 NE*). After Blue does that, Blue seems to give an exhausted sigh from that last negaburst. Green does the same thing as Blue, though doesn't seem as tired for having done so: Brother Jaume, Flair, & Vilma (*4 NE*), Jens & Dorn (*3 NE*).

*R8T14:* Jens, what do you do?

Flair on deck, Dorn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 4 hours each. BLESS on bad guys!
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen imbibed (40 min.) Destruction Judgment (+2 damage). 
Blue Cultist (m): 18. (11:44; 11:12 STR, 15:16 DEX). Used 4 NE; Tapped out. Unwilling participant in collective!!!
*  Cast _CLW, divine favor_.
Green Cultist (f): 17. (26:44). Used 2 NE.
* Cast _bless, spiritual weapon_, _hold person_.
Jens: 14.
Flair: 9. Crossbow unloaded and in hand. 
Dorn: 6. _Expeditious retreat_ for 4 min. 
Brother Jaume: 5. _Shield of faith_ til R43T6.

*DEAD*
Red Cultist.

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T14:* Wincing at the newest waves of baleful energy, Jens pulls on Blue's vitality (*6*) to make sure the frontline stays in the fight. 

*R8T9:* Flair, it seems that your support mattered! What do you do?

Dorn on deck, Brother Jaume in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 4 hours each. BLESS on bad guys!
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen imbibed (40 min.) Destruction Judgment (+2 damage). 
Blue Cultist (m): 18. (5:44; 11:12 STR, 15:16 DEX). Used 4 NE; Tapped out. Unwilling participant in collective!!!
*  Cast _CLW, divine favor_.
Green Cultist (f): 17. (26:44). Used 2 NE.
* Cast _bless, spiritual weapon_, _hold person_.
Jens: 14.
Flair: 9. Crossbow unloaded and in hand. 
Dorn: 6. _Expeditious retreat_ for 4 min. 
Brother Jaume: 5. _Shield of faith_ til R43T6.

*DEAD*
Red Cultist.

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T9:* Flair focuses on aiding Vilma's defense, placing a hand on her shoulder as she fights. 

*R8T6:* From his poor position around the corner, Dorn attempts an onslaught against Green, but the wall gets in the way.

*R8T5:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Vilma on deck, Enemies in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 4 hours each. BLESS on bad guys!
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen imbibed (40 min.) Destruction Judgment (+2 damage). THP from Flair til R18T9.
Blue Cultist (m): 18. (5:44; 11:12 STR, 15:16 DEX). Used 4 NE; Tapped out. Unwilling participant in collective!!!
*  Cast _CLW, divine favor_.
Green Cultist (f): 17. (26:44). Used 2 NE.
* Cast _bless, spiritual weapon_, _hold person_.
Jens: 14.
Flair: 9. Crossbow unloaded and in hand. Can't use Milo's major ability til R13T9.
* *IA:* If an enemy I can see attacks an ally (including me), use Milo's  Major Power to give them +2 AC/saves. If it's an area effect that  includes me and an ally, give the bonus to the closest ally.
Dorn: 6. _Expeditious retreat_ for 4 min. 
Brother Jaume: 5. _Shield of faith_ til R43T6.

*DEAD*
Red Cultist.

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T5:* BJ twirls his staff and attacks his dread foe with a flurry of blows. His first blow is a billiards shot to her sternum for *9*, though she defends against all remaining attacks. Brother Jaume then steps away to the east.

*End Round 8, Begin Round 9 ...

R9T19:* Vilma, what do you do?

Enemies on deck and in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 4 hours each. BLESS on bad guys!
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen imbibed (40 min.) Destruction Judgment (+2 damage). THP from Flair til R18T9.
Blue Cultist (m): 18. (5:44; 11:12 STR, 15:16 DEX). Used 4 NE; Tapped out. Unwilling participant in collective!!!
*  Cast _CLW, divine favor_.
Green Cultist (f): 17. (17:44). Used 3 NE.
* Cast _bless, spiritual weapon_, _hold person_.
Jens: 14.
Flair: 9. Crossbow unloaded and in hand. Can't use Milo's major ability til R13T9.
* *IA:* If an enemy I can see attacks an ally (including me), use Milo's  Major Power to give them +2 AC/saves. If it's an area effect that  includes me and an ally, give the bonus to the closest ally.
Dorn: 6. _Expeditious retreat_ for 4 min. 
Brother Jaume: 5. _Shield of faith_ til R43T6.

*DEAD*
Red Cultist.

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T19:* Still holding the line, Vilma keeps her focus on Blue despite a deflected attack. "*Out of juice, it seems?*" 

*R9T18-17:* Blue concentrates on a spell and then with all of the protections from tactics and Flair's powers he fails to touch Erima, but only barely. A black aura now surrounds his hand. Green, on the other hand, lets loose with a negaburst, having that same deflated look that Blue did several seconds ago with this effort: Jens & Brother Jaume (*4 NE*), Vilma (*3 NE*), Flair (*2 NE*). That same negative energy gets canceled out in a bright flash as it tries to harm Dorn.

*R9T14:* Jens, what do you do?

Flair on deck, Dorn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 4 hours each. BLESS on bad guys!
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen imbibed (40 min.) Destruction Judgment (+2 damage). THP from Flair til R18T9.
Blue Cultist (m): 18. (5:44; 11:12 STR, 15:16 DEX). Used 4 NE; Tapped out. Unwilling participant in collective!!! ILW currently on hand.
*  Cast _bless, CLW, divine favor_.
Green Cultist (f): 17. (17:44). Used 4 NE.
* Cast _bless, spiritual weapon_, _hold person_.
Jens: 14.
Flair: 9. Crossbow unloaded and in hand. Can't use Milo's major ability til R13T9.
Dorn: 6. _Expeditious retreat_ for 4 min. 
Brother Jaume: 5. _Shield of faith_ til R43T6.

*DEAD*
Red Cultist.

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T14:* Jens pulls once more to damage Blue, and heal Vilma and Jaume in equal amounts from what he draws. Though Blue's final act of defiance is to successfully resist, even with the ablated amount it overcomes his vitality and he falls. Brother Jaume and Vilma each receive *3*.

*R9T9:* Flair, what do you do?

Dorn on deck, Brother Jaume in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 4 hours each. BLESS on bad guys!
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen imbibed (40 min.) Destruction Judgment (+2 damage). THP from Flair til R18T9.
Blue Cultist (m): 18. (-1:44; 11:12 STR, 15:16 DEX). Used 4 NE; Tapped out. Unwilling participant in collective!!! ILW currently on hand. DYING!!!
*  Cast _bless, CLW, divine favor_.
Green Cultist (f): 17. (17:44). Used 4 NE.
* Cast _bless, spiritual weapon_, _hold person_.
Jens: 14.
Flair: 9. Crossbow unloaded and in hand. Can't use Milo's major ability til R13T9.
Dorn: 6. _Expeditious retreat_ for 4 min. 
Brother Jaume: 5. _Shield of faith_ til R43T6.

*DEAD*
Red Cultist.

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T9:* With the line blocking the door broken, Flair moves behind the remaining foe, hoping to outflank the remaining enemy. As he passes the table, he has to slow down a bit more than usual to get past the jutting corner, and as Flair concentrates on that part of his acrobatic routine, Blue attacks, but Flair ducks under the corner instead to get behind him. Once Flair gets to the other side, he isn't flanking, but his combat HUD and his own combat inspiration helps him to land a punch in the back of her knee for *8*.

*R9T6:* Dorn steps into flank with Flair, nodding to the agile young man. His first attack misses, and his second attack hits mail.

*R9T5:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Vilma on deck, Cultist in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 4 hours each. BLESS on bad guys!
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen imbibed (40 min.) Destruction Judgment (+2 damage). THP from Flair til R18T9.
Blue Cultist (m): 18. (-1:44; 11:12 STR, 15:16 DEX). Used 4 NE; Tapped out. Unwilling participant in collective!!! ILW currently on hand. DYING!!!
*  Cast _bless, CLW, divine favor_.
Green Cultist (f): 17. (9:44). Used 4 NE.
* Cast _bless, spiritual weapon_, _hold person_.
Jens: 14.
Flair: 9. Crossbow unloaded and in hand. Can't use Milo's major ability til R13T9.
Dorn: 6. _Expeditious retreat_ for 4 min. 
Brother Jaume: 5. _Shield of faith_ til R43T6.

*DEAD*
Red Cultist.

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T5:* Brother Jaume moves to the NW to make a strike at the remaining cultist, but he punches the side of the building instead.

*End Round 9, Begin Round 10 ...

R10T19:* Vilma, what do you do?

Cultist on deck, Jens in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 4 hours each. BLESS on bad guys!
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen imbibed (40 min.) Destruction Judgment (+2 damage). THP from Flair til R18T9.
Blue Cultist (m): 18. (-1:44; 11:12 STR, 15:16 DEX). Used 4 NE; Tapped out. Unwilling participant in collective!!! ILW currently on hand. DYING!!!
*  Cast _bless, CLW, divine favor_.
Green Cultist (f): 17. (9:44). Used 4 NE.
* Cast _bless, spiritual weapon_, _hold person_.
Jens: 14.
Flair: 9. Crossbow unloaded and in hand. Can't use Milo's major ability til R13T9.
Dorn: 6. _Expeditious retreat_ for 4 min. 
Brother Jaume: 5. _Shield of faith_ til R43T6.

*DEAD*
Red Cultist.

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T19:* Now that the last cultist is flanked, Vilma steps in the doorway (getting completely missed by an AOO), and attempts to smash the remaining cultist, but hits against the armor under her robe. 

*R10T17:* The cultist tries tricky footwork against Flair but he sees through the feint at the last minute, only to still get stabbed for a soft crit in his lower right leg for *10*. She then circles to the spot that Vilma had just vacated, stepping out of flank.

*R10T14:* Jens, what do you do?

Flair on deck, Dorn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 4 hours each. BLESS on bad guys!
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen imbibed (40 min.) Destruction Judgment (+2 damage). THP from Flair til R18T9.
Blue Cultist (m): 18. (-1:44; 11:12 STR, 15:16 DEX). Used 4 NE; Tapped out. Unwilling participant in collective!!! STABLE!!!
*  Cast _bless, CLW, divine favor_.
Green Cultist (f): 17. (9:44). Used 4 NE.
* Cast _bless, spiritual weapon_, _hold person_.
Jens: 14.
Flair: 9. Crossbow unloaded and in hand. Can't use Milo's major ability til R13T9.
Dorn: 6. _Expeditious retreat_ for 4 min. 
Brother Jaume: 5. _Shield of faith_ til R43T6.

*DEAD*
Red Cultist.

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T14:* Jens reaches out to the remaining cultist, prying at her mental  defenses looking for a crack, but is strongly rebuffed.. He retreats behind his allies to avoid any  retaliation. 

*R10T9:* Flair clambers over the table to get into position, wincing as he moves  to surround the cultist. He throws a fist once he gets there, but it's  more of a gambit to distract them long enough for one of his teammates  into a secondary flanking position.

*R10T6:* Dorn obliges Flair, and attempts another onslaught, but neither attack gets through her mail.

*R10T5:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Vilma on deck, Green in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 4 hours each. BLESS on bad guys!
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen imbibed (40 min.) Destruction Judgment (+2 damage). THP from Flair til R18T9.
Blue Cultist (m): 18. (-1:44; 11:12 STR, 15:16 DEX). Used 4 NE; Tapped out. Unwilling participant in collective!!! STABLE!!!
*  Cast _bless, CLW, divine favor_.
Green Cultist (f): 17. (9:44). Used 4 NE.
* Cast _bless, spiritual weapon_, _hold person_.
Jens: 14.
Flair: 9. Crossbow unloaded and in hand. Can't use Milo's major ability til R13T9.
Dorn: 6. _Expeditious retreat_ for 4 min. 
Brother Jaume: 5. _Shield of faith_ til R43T6.

*DEAD*
Red Cultist.

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T5:* With fierce focus, Brother Jaume steps to the remaining cultist and strikes at him with his staff in a flurry of strong blows, both missing.

*End Round 10, Begin Round 11 ...

R11T19:* Vilma, what do you do?

Green on deck, Jens in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 4 hours each. BLESS on bad guys!
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen imbibed (40 min.) Destruction Judgment (+2 damage). THP from Flair til R18T9.
Blue Cultist (m): 18. (-1:44; 11:12 STR, 15:16 DEX). Used 4 NE; Tapped out. Unwilling participant in collective!!! STABLE!!!
*  Cast _bless, CLW, divine favor_.
Green Cultist (f): 17. (9:44). Used 4 NE.
* Cast _bless, spiritual weapon_, _hold person_.
Jens: 14.
Flair: 9. Crossbow unloaded and in hand. Can't use Milo's major ability til R13T9.
Dorn: 6. _Expeditious retreat_ for 4 min. 
Brother Jaume: 5. _Shield of faith_ til R43T6.

*DEAD*
Red Cultist.

----------


## lostsole31

*R11T19:* Sliding aside to give a better opportunity to her allies as well, Vilma hacks at the cultist with her weapon, stiking her soundly in the head for *17*, dropping her. 

*R11T14:* Jens, the last cultist just fell. What do you do?

Flair on deck, Dorn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 4 hours each. BLESS on bad guys!
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen imbibed (40 min.) Justice Judgment. THP from Flair til R18T9.
Blue Cultist (m): 18. (-1:44; 11:12 STR, 15:16 DEX). Used 4 NE; Tapped out. Unwilling participant in collective!!! STABLE!!!
*  Cast _bless, CLW, divine favor_.
Green Cultist (f): 17. (-8:44). Used 4 NE. DYING!!
* Cast _bless, spiritual weapon_, _hold person_.
Jens: 14.
Flair: 9. Crossbow unloaded and in hand. Can't use Milo's major ability til R13T9.
Dorn: 6. _Expeditious retreat_ for 4 min. 
Brother Jaume: 5. _Shield of faith_ til R43T6.

*DEAD*
Red Cultist.

----------


## lostsole31

*R11T14:* In an effort to show mercy (whether or not these cultists deserve it),  Jens will walk up to the recently felled cultist and attempt to  stabilize her if she can be saved. His brilliant lifesaving techniques ensure that she will not die this day.

*Combat Ends ...*

The male cultist (blue) is alive, but self-stabilized.

An issue that was at the back of Brother Jaume's conscience was that he had initially used nonlethal strikes on Red. When he goes to check her, he realizes that he didn't kill her ... the negative energy bursts did. 

Flair and Brother Jaume can discuss and determine from the battle that the cultists were able to protect only themself and one other ally at any given time with a negaburst, which is why they started off playing for distance, leaving off the negabursts once all three were close, and then once Red drop, going back to negabursts, and the most seen from any singular opponent is believed to be about four.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 4 hours each. BLESS on bad guys!
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen imbibed (40 min.) Justice Judgment. THP from Flair til R18T9.
Blue Cultist (m): 18. (-1:44; 11:12 STR, 15:16 DEX). Used 4 NE; Tapped out. Unwilling participant in collective!!! STABLE!!!
*  Cast _bless, CLW, divine favor_.
Green Cultist (f): 17. (-8:44). Used 4 NE. STABLE!!!
* Cast _bless, spiritual weapon_, _hold person_.
Jens: 14.
Flair: 9. Crossbow unloaded and in hand. Can't use Milo's major ability til R13T9.
Dorn: 6. _Expeditious retreat_ for 4 min. 
Brother Jaume: 5. _Shield of faith_ til R43T6.

*DEAD*
Red Cultist.

----------


## lostsole31

*Admin Tracking ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 3:45 hours each. 
Vilma: 19. STR Mutagen imbibed (25 min.) 
Jens: 14.
Flair: 9. Crossbow unloaded and in hand. 
Dorn: 6. 
Brother Jaume: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

Brother Jaume, followed by Vilma-Jens-Flair-Dorn ... start into the narrow hallway. He doesn't hear anything at the door and opens it, stepping into what seems to be the manor's greeting hall, when ...

*Surprise Round ...

S24:* ... something hideous, powerful, multi-contact point, and viscous ... bites Brother Jaume in the chest for *24*! 

*Begin Round One ...*

*R1T24:* A horrific creature appears to Brother Jaume, Vilma, and a faint little bit that Jens can see. It is some type of quadrupedal predator that moves with feline grace. It has a toothy maw ringed with lots of toothed semi-tentacles that close together. It gives off a very strange, very disturbing vibe as a too-long tongue slides out to lick the monk's blood from its teeth. It steps back from Brother Jaume, and the manner in which it steps back defies your ability to track it properly. It gives off a horrific and unreal screech-roar that your ears and brain can't quite accept.

Brother Jaume, Vilma, and Jens, roll SAN checks! Roll this here in spoilers and NOT in Discord.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 3:45 hours each. 
Hound of Tindalos: 24. (130:130). _Haste_ til R11T24.
* Used _haste_ (1:3).
Dorn: 15.
Flair: 12. Crossbow unloaded and in hand. 
Jens: 11.
Brother Jaume: 8.
Vilma: 7. STR Mutagen imbibed (25 min.)

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T15:* Hearing battle having begun again, Dorn moves forward and around the corner, but not close enough to engage. He takes a good look at what he sees and calls out, *"It is something that hurts me just to look at. I don't know what it is, but it is evil. It is like a wolf or lion, a mane of tentacle-teeth, and it is hard to look at it properly. I shall smite this thing, for we cannot suffer this horror to live to disturb the thoughts of the innocent."*

*R1T12:* Flair, you have a loaded crossbow. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 3:45 hours each. 
Hound of Tindalos: 24. (130:130). _Haste_ til R11T24.
* Used _haste_ (1:3).
Dorn: 15. SMITE vs. the hound (+5 attack, +3 dmg, +3 deflection)!!!
Flair: 12. Crossbow unloaded and in hand. 
Jens: 11.
Brother Jaume: 8.
Vilma: 7. STR Mutagen imbibed (25 min.)

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T12:* Flair steels himself to see the horror ahead of him, moving into the room past Brother Jaume and Dorn, only to find he has nowhere to go BUT next to the horror. And an indescribable horror it is. The worst part is that Flair _tries_ to force himself to get a good look at the elritch horror, which probably is why things are not going well "upstairs" in Flair's capacious mind right now. One one hand, Flair's mind is so powerful that it is unlikely that any single mental trauma could shake him. But in the wake of all the things that he has faced, perhaps this isn't about a singularity, but the crushing weight of months of mental trauma finally having their way with the polymath, including the weight of knowledge.

Flair's mind fractures, but even insanity cannot completely shut down his intellect as it begins to form various protective compartments. That helps him to easily concentrate on what comes next, as holy beams of arcane light lance out and burn the essence of the monster for *11 force*!

Flair continues to take input data from various mental compartments, but it is no longer a glossing affair ... it requires mental effort of him in his semi-fractured state. And then, his mind is flooded with worse than mental misfires, but with cold, static knowledge of the danger they all face!

*R1T11:* Jens, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 3:45 hours each. 
Hound of Tindalos: 24. (119:130). _Haste_ til R11T24.
* Used _haste_ (1:3).
Dorn: 15. SMITE vs. the hound (+5 attack, +3 dmg, +3 deflection)!!!
Flair: 12. Crossbow unloaded and in hand. CONFUSED til R8T12!!!
Jens: 11.
Brother Jaume: 8.
Vilma: 7. STR Mutagen imbibed (25 min.)

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T11:* Sending healing energy to Jaume, Jens stays where he is. He is quite content to get no closer to that horror than needed.

*R1T8:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Vilma on deck, Critter in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 3:45 hours each. 
Hound of Tindalos: 24. (119:130). _Haste_ til R11T24.
* Used _haste_ (1:3).
Dorn: 15. SMITE vs. the hound (+5 attack, +3 dmg, +3 deflection)!!!
Flair: 12. Crossbow unloaded and in hand. CONFUSED til R8T12!!!
Jens: 11.
Brother Jaume: 8.
Vilma: 7. STR Mutagen imbibed (25 min.)

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T8:* *Spawn of Chaos, you shall be destroyed!* yells the monk before he clutches his holy symbol and prays for Erastil to aid him. His muscles bulge, grow, and distend, and knowledge of the spell is gone for now. Careful of the table, he steps up to the monster, giving Flair a place to step back to.

*R1T7:* Vilma, what do you do?

Critter on deck, Dorn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 3:45 hours each. 
Hound of Tindalos: 24. (119:130). _Haste_ til R11T24.
* Used _haste_ (1:3).
Dorn: 15. SMITE vs. the hound (+5 attack, +3 dmg, +3 deflection)!!!
Flair: 12. Crossbow unloaded and in hand. CONFUSED til R8T12!!!
Jens: 11.
Brother Jaume: 8. _Bull's strength_ til R41T8.
Vilma: 7. STR Mutagen imbibed (25 min.)

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T7:* Her assurance disturbed by the appearance of this creature, Vilma still utters a prayer to Milani, before moving into melee. "*Not free until everyone is!*" 

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T24:* The monster looks angrily at the one that hurt it with radiant energy, staring at Flair with its disturbing eyes. Flair senses it try to put his face at opposing spatial geometries to itself, and despite his current issues, completely undoes the attack. It moves back and against the wall.

*R2T15:* Dorn tries to pass Flair, but the latter is being unhelpful and Dorn has to go around him. He doesn't waste time on Flair, though, focused on the evil in front of him. He slams his hammer down upon it for *17*!

*R2T12:* Flair, the control you had on your mind erodes and the world swims around you. There is a massive form next to you, and you try to elbow it in the midsection.

To everyone else, a crazy-eyed Flair tries to elbow Brother Jaume in his ample gut, but the monk pulls a great defense ... sucking up his gut to an unbelievable degree so Flair completely misses.

*R2T11:* Jens, what do you do?

Brother Jaume on deck, Vilma in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 3:45 hours each. 
Hound of Tindalos: 24. (102:130). _Haste_ til R11T24. Flair saved against the face-ripping gaze.
* Used _haste_ (1:3).
Dorn: 15. SMITE vs. the hound (+5 attack, +3 dmg, +3 deflection)!!!
Flair: 12. Crossbow unloaded and in hand. CONFUSED til R8T12!!!
Jens: 11.
Brother Jaume: 8. _Bull's strength_ til R41T8.
Vilma: 7. STR Mutagen imbibed (25 min.). _Divine favor_ til R11T7 (+1 luck bonus on attack & dmg rolls).
* In any case, I get +1 sacred bonus to AC and saves per adjacent ally  against evil creatures (mostly in case of AoO during my turn, but will  matter afterward).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T11:* Seeing Flair turn on them as he steps a little bit forward, Jens holds prepares to deal with him saying, *Get ahold of yourself, Flair! Or else.*

Should Flair show further aggression, Jens prepares to put him on the ground. 

*R2T8:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Vilma on deck, Critter in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 3:45 hours each. 
Hound of Tindalos: 24. (102:130). _Haste_ til R11T24. Flair saved against the face-ripping gaze.
* Used _haste_ (1:3).
Dorn: 15. SMITE vs. the hound (+5 attack, +3 dmg, +3 deflection)!!!
Flair: 12. Crossbow unloaded and in hand. CONFUSED til R8T12!!!
Jens: 11. READIED action against Flair: Manifest Collapse at 1 PP on Flair if he tries to  strike someone. If it occurs it will be a DC 15 Fort save or fall Prone.
Brother Jaume: 8. _Bull's strength_ til R41T8.
Vilma: 7. STR Mutagen imbibed (25 min.). _Divine favor_ til R11T7 (+1 luck bonus on attack & dmg rolls).
* In any case, I get +1 sacred bonus to AC and saves per adjacent ally  against evil creatures (mostly in case of AoO during my turn, but will  matter afterward).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T8:* BJ grunts and sucks in his stomach to avoid the swing from Flair. *Watch it!
*
He steps forward and strikes the creature with his magic fist for *16* at what he hopes on this strange creature is a nerve plexus, but beyond a crushing blow does no extra effect. Brother Jaume then follows up with a forward left kick that strikes for *13*.

*R2T7:* Vilma, what do you do?

Critter on deck, Dorn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 3:45 hours each. 
Hound of Tindalos: 24. (73:130). _Haste_ til R11T24. Flair saved against the face-ripping gaze.
* Used _haste_ (1:3).
Dorn: 15. SMITE vs. the hound (+5 attack, +3 dmg, +3 deflection)!!!
Flair: 12. Crossbow unloaded and in hand. CONFUSED til R8T12!!!
Jens: 11. READIED action against Flair: Manifest Collapse at 1 PP on Flair if he tries to  strike someone. If it occurs it will be a DC 15 Fort save or fall Prone.
Brother Jaume: 8. _Bull's strength_ til R41T8.
Vilma: 7. STR Mutagen imbibed (25 min.). _Divine favor_ til R11T7 (+1 luck bonus on attack & dmg rolls).
* In any case, I get +1 sacred bonus to AC and saves per adjacent ally  against evil creatures (mostly in case of AoO during my turn, but will  matter afterward).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T7:* Vilma steps into melee before trying to find a spot that can be hit with a morningstar, but completely missing.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T24:* The critter does something that is hard to comprehend. It steps into the seam where wall and floor meet, coming out of a similar point to the north, adjacent to Jens and Flair. Its hideous mouth bites Jens in the shoulder for *9 mod*. It then claws Jens across the belly for *7 mod*, and then another along his left upper arm for *3 mod*. It then steps away from Jens.

*R3T15:* Dorn steps up and begins an onslaught, his first missing and the second strike slamming ineffectually against its hide.

*R3T12:* Flair is unable to cope with the complete defiance of mathematics and laws of physics that were just flagrantly broken by the creature, he stands there, spitting out mathematical formulae for why it should not have happened.

*R3T11:* Jens, your readied action didn't happen. What do you do?

Brother Jaume on deck, Vilma in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 3:45 hours each. 
Hound of Tindalos: 24. (71:130). _Haste_ til R11T24. Flair saved against the face-ripping gaze.
* Used _haste_ (1:3). 
Dorn: 15. SMITE vs. the hound (+5 attack, +3 dmg, +3 deflection)!!!
Flair: 12. Crossbow unloaded and in hand. CONFUSED til R8T12!!!
Jens: 11. 
Brother Jaume: 8. _Bull's strength_ til R41T8.
Vilma: 7. STR Mutagen imbibed (25 min.). _Divine favor_ til R11T7 (+1 luck bonus on attack & dmg rolls).
* In any case, I get +1 sacred bonus to AC and saves per adjacent ally  against evil creatures (mostly in case of AoO during my turn, but will  matter afterward).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T11:* *Youll bleed for that!* Jens growls out in anger after being injured. He calls forth earth and stone to attack his foe, but the critter jumps deftly out of the way as rock and earth shred the bookcase behind it.

*R3T8:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Vilma on deck, Critter in the hole....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 3:45 hours each. 
Hound of Tindalos: 24. (71:130). _Haste_ til R11T24. Flair saved against the face-ripping gaze.
* Used _haste_ (1:3). 
Dorn: 15. SMITE vs. the hound (+5 attack, +3 dmg, +3 deflection)!!!
Flair: 12. Crossbow unloaded and in hand. CONFUSED til R8T12!!!
Jens: 11. 
Brother Jaume: 8. _Bull's strength_ til R41T8.
Vilma: 7. STR Mutagen imbibed (25 min.). _Divine favor_ til R11T7 (+1 luck bonus on attack & dmg rolls).
* In any case, I get +1 sacred bonus to AC and saves per adjacent ally  against evil creatures (mostly in case of AoO during my turn, but will  matter afterward).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T8:* *By Erastils fury, die Chaos spawn!* shouts the enraged monk. The big man moves to the west of Flair by the ruined desk and strikes a powerful blow that glances off of its hide ... a disturbing feeling, to be sure.

*R3T7:* Vilma, what do you do?

Critter on deck, Dorn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 3:45 hours each. 
Hound of Tindalos: 24. (71:130). _Haste_ til R11T24. Flair saved against the face-ripping gaze.
* Used _haste_ (1:3). 
Dorn: 15. SMITE vs. the hound (+5 attack, +3 dmg, +3 deflection)!!!
Flair: 12. Crossbow unloaded and in hand. CONFUSED til R8T12!!!
Jens: 11. 
Brother Jaume: 8. _Bull's strength_ til R41T8.
Vilma: 7. STR Mutagen imbibed (25 min.). _Divine favor_ til R11T7 (+1 luck bonus on attack & dmg rolls).
* In any case, I get +1 sacred bonus to AC and saves per adjacent ally  against evil creatures (mostly in case of AoO during my turn, but will  matter afterward).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T7:* Vilma walks back into melee, her armor absorbing an AOO, before hacking once more. This time she strikes it heavily for *20*. "*Damn it, it can reposition itself easily!*" 

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T24:* And to illustrate this, it steps into the seam of the northern wall's floor-to-wall, coming out on the other side of Jens from another floor-wall portion. It bites Jens in his upper left triceps for *13 mod*. Jens spins around to face it only to have claws score across his right bicep for *15 mod*. Jens is a bloody mess and still it claws upwards into his groin for 14 mod, dropping Jens. And to add insult to injury, as its movements and speed are hard to track, it _bites again_, snapping Jens neck. Only Vilma sees the creature snap his neck; Flair and Brother Jaume only see Jens fall and hear a crunching sound. However, everyone feels Jens collective drop.

The creature moves away from Jens' body.

*R4T15:* Dorn, sensing Jens' death, pushes past Vilma, steps over Jens' body and closes on the creature and strikes it with his hammer for *15*. *"There's no room to get past,"* he calls out for anyone not sure of what's around the corner, *"though if someone wishes to stand astride Jens' fallen body, there's a space behind me. But I am committed to smiting this creature and will not yield my space."*

*R4T12:* Flair still spews strange formulae, but now his formulaic insights slowly lead to impossible maths of planar eclectism, and his new verbal empiracy no longer refutes, but supports the uncanny movement of the horror.

*R4T8:* Brother Jaume, what do you do, knowing what Dorn just said? If there is no space but Jens, that means you wouldn't have room to grow to reach past Dorn. However, you have seen a drastic uptic in Dorn's fighting still against this monster, some proof in the pudding that perhaps Torag favors his servant against this threat.

Vilma on deck, Critter on deck ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 3:45 hours each. 
Hound of Tindalos: 24. (36:130). _Haste_ til R11T24. RS.
* Flair saved against the face-ripping gaze.
* Used _haste_ (1:3). 
Dorn: 15. SMITE vs. the hound (+5 attack, +3 dmg, +3 deflection)!!!
Flair: 12. Crossbow unloaded and in hand. CONFUSED til R8T12!!!
Brother Jaume: 8. _Bull's strength_ til R41T8.
Vilma: 7. STR Mutagen imbibed (25 min.). _Divine favor_ til R11T7 (+1 luck bonus on attack & dmg rolls).
* In any case, I get +1 sacred bonus to AC and saves per adjacent ally  against evil creatures (mostly in case of AoO during my turn, but will  matter afterward).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T8:* BJ readies an action to power-punch the creature should it appear next to him. 

*R4T7:* Vilma, what do you do? Stepping into Jens' square is difficult terrain.

Critter on deck, Dorn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 3:45 hours each. 
Hound of Tindalos: 24. (36:130). _Haste_ til R11T24. RS.
* Flair saved against the face-ripping gaze.
* Used _haste_ (1:3). 
Dorn: 15. SMITE vs. the hound (+5 attack, +3 dmg, +3 deflection)!!!
Flair: 12. Crossbow unloaded and in hand. CONFUSED til R8T12!!!
Brother Jaume: 8. _Bull's strength_ til R41T8. READIED to BJ will ready an action to RS & punch the creature should it bampf next to him!!!
Vilma: 7. STR Mutagen imbibed (25 min.). _Divine favor_ til R11T7 (+1 luck bonus on attack & dmg rolls).
* In any case, I get +1 sacred bonus to AC and saves per adjacent ally  against evil creatures (mostly in case of AoO during my turn, but will  matter afterward).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T7:* "*Dorn! Come back here, let's stay grouped! Vengeance can be smart!*" Vilma moves toward the rest of the group, but finds that Flair doesn't let her past so she has to adjust her movement. She gets ready to strike if the creatures appears nearby. 

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T24:* The creature lets out a horrific, unsettling, and definitely unnatural noise. It throws itself against Dorn, its horrific tentacle mouth biting Dorn right in his own face for *15*. Its right claw tears against Dorn's hip for *13* while Dorn holds off the other claw.

*R5T15:* Dorn calls on Torag's favor and puts his hand to himself, healing only *2*. He continues calling on His favor as he attacks with another onslaught for *14* and *12*. *"I will not yield this round to this creature of evil."*

*R5T12:* Flair, Vilma shoulder-checked you but you held your ground and she went around. She likes to throw her physical power around, and this will not inherit. You step away from her and launch a volley of radiant missiles right into her grill for *4 force*. 

*R5T8:* Brother Jaume, your readied action didn't occur. What do you do?

Vilma on deck, Critter in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 3:45 hours each. 
Hound of Tindalos: 24. (10:130). _Haste_ til R11T24. RS.
* Flair saved against the face-ripping gaze.
* Used _haste_ (1:3). 
Dorn: 15. SMITE vs. the hound (+5 attack, +3 dmg, +3 deflection)!!!
Flair: 12. Crossbow unloaded and in hand. CONFUSED til R8T12!!!
Brother Jaume: 8. _Bull's strength_ til R41T8. 
Vilma: 7. STR Mutagen imbibed (25 min.). _Divine favor_ til R11T7 (+1 luck bonus on attack & dmg rolls).
* In any case, I get +1 sacred bonus to AC and saves per adjacent ally  against evil creatures (mostly in case of AoO during my turn, but will  matter afterward).

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T8:* *Flair, what has gotten into you?* Brother Jaume asks as he moves up to grapple Flair. Even though he only uses one big, meaty hand (for he has not dropped his quarterstaff), Brother Jaume latches onto Flair.

*R5T7:* Vilma, what do you do?

Critter on deck, Dorn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 3:45 hours each. 
Hound of Tindalos: 24. (10:130). _Haste_ til R11T24. RS.
* Flair saved against the face-ripping gaze.
* Used _haste_ (1:3). 
Dorn: 15. SMITE vs. the hound (+5 attack, +3 dmg, +3 deflection)!!!
Flair: 12. Crossbow unloaded and in hand. CONFUSED til R8T12!!! GRAPPLED by Brother Jaume!
Brother Jaume: 8. _Bull's strength_ til R41T8. GRAPPLING Flair, but one-handed while holding quarterstaff.
Vilma: 7. STR Mutagen imbibed (25 min.). _Divine favor_ til R11T7 (+1 luck bonus on attack & dmg rolls).
* In any case, I get +1 sacred bonus to AC and saves per adjacent ally  against evil creatures (mostly in case of AoO during my turn, but will  matter afterward).

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T7:* Vilma moves closer to Flair. "*Flair, get your bearings back! Dorne, come back here!*" 

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...

R6T24:* The creature, badly wounded, limps away from Dorn. It screeches angrily(?) and then disappears.

*R6T15:* Dorn delays, looking out just in case.

*R6T12:* Welp, it's on now. Flair's mind is no longer traversing back and forth. Rather, he is now singularly focused on the destruction of the creature grapping him. He concentrates while in the grapple. Interestingly, Flair doesn't realize how unbalanced he is, but he still manages to pull off the concentrate as he shoots two radiant missiles right into Brother Jaume's grille for *8 force*.

*R6T8:* Brother Jaume, you are grappling Flair one-handed, and he just magicked you in the face. What do you do?

Vilma on deck, Flair in the hole, Dorn delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 3:45 hours each. 
Dorn: 15. SMITE vs. the hound (+5 attack, +3 dmg, +3 deflection)!!! DELAYING!!!
Flair: 12. Crossbow unloaded and in hand. CONFUSED til R8T12!!! GRAPPLED by Brother Jaume!
Brother Jaume: 8. _Bull's strength_ til R41T8. GRAPPLING Flair, but one-handed while holding quarterstaff.
Vilma: 7. STR Mutagen imbibed (25 min.). _Divine favor_ til R11T7 (+1 luck bonus on attack & dmg rolls).
* In any case, I get +1 sacred bonus to AC and saves per adjacent ally  against evil creatures (mostly in case of AoO during my turn, but will  matter afterward).

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T8:* Brother Jaume drops his staff and attempts to forcefully restrain Flair, pinning him. *Ow! Flair, get ahold of yourself!* 

*R6T7:* Vilma, what do you do?

Flair on deck, Brother Jaume in the hole, Dorn delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 3:45 hours each. 
Dorn: 15. SMITE vs. the hound (+5 attack, +3 dmg, +3 deflection)!!! DELAYING!!!
Flair: 12. Crossbow unloaded and in hand. CONFUSED til R8T12!!! PINNED by Brother Jaume!
Brother Jaume: 8. _Bull's strength_ til R41T8. PINNING Flair, but one-handed while holding quarterstaff.
Vilma: 7. STR Mutagen imbibed (25 min.). _Divine favor_ til R11T7 (+1 luck bonus on attack & dmg rolls).
* In any case, I get +1 sacred bonus to AC and saves per adjacent ally  against evil creatures (mostly in case of AoO during my turn, but will  matter afterward).

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T7:* Vilma looks around, ready to strike if the creatures attempts to come back.

*End Round 6, Begin Round 7 ...*

*R7T12:* Flair looks up at the big man pushing him down, a weird smile coming over his face and a strange giggle. But when he realizes his superior intellect can't set him free, he shouts and screams unintelligibly, spittle frothing about his mouth.

*R7T8:* Brother Jaume, you are currently pinning Flair. What do you do?

Vilma on deck, Flair in the hole, Dorn delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 3:45 hours each. 
Dorn: 15. SMITE vs. the hound (+5 attack, +3 dmg, +3 deflection)!!! DELAYING!!!
Flair: 12. Crossbow unloaded and in hand. CONFUSED til R8T12!!! PINNED by Brother Jaume!
Brother Jaume: 8. _Bull's strength_ til R41T8. PINNING Flair.
Vilma: 7. STR Mutagen imbibed (25 min.). _Divine favor_ til R11T7 (+1 luck bonus on attack & dmg rolls).
* In any case, I get +1 sacred bonus to AC and saves per adjacent ally  against evil creatures (mostly in case of AoO during my turn, but will  matter afterward).

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T8:* BJ continues to restrain the struggling Flair. *a little helpHere!* 

*R7T7:* Vilma, what do you do?

Dorn on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 3:45 hours each. 
Dorn: 15. SMITE vs. the hound (+5 attack, +3 dmg, +3 deflection)!!! DELAYING!!!
Flair: 12. Crossbow unloaded and in hand. CONFUSED til R8T12!!! PINNED by Brother Jaume!
Brother Jaume: 8. _Bull's strength_ til R41T8. PINNING Flair.
Vilma: 7. STR Mutagen imbibed (25 min.). _Divine favor_ til R11T7 (+1 luck bonus on attack & dmg rolls).
* In any case, I get +1 sacred bonus to AC and saves per adjacent ally  against evil creatures (mostly in case of AoO during my turn, but will  matter afterward).

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T7:* Vilma drops her morningstar, and helps Jaume. "*What happened to him?*" 

*End Round 7, Begin Round 8 ...

R8T12:* Flair ... *Spoiler: Flair*
Show

you don't "come to" or "wake up" or anything merciful that shows the binary state of "normal" magical confusion effects in the game. Rather, your mind simply manages to overcome its primal state. Perhaps because being pinned has allowed you to think on your disadvantageous position. The nature of your confusion is NOT a "I was mentally whammied, but now I'm good," but you may _play_ it as you will. Rather, the confusion effect was an outgrowth of a spike of your particular mental affliction(s), which Flair may or may not recognize (your call).
... you are pinned by Brother Jaume with Vilma helping him. What do you do?

Brother Jaume on deck, Vilma in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party for 3:45 hours each. 
Dorn: 15. SMITE vs. the hound (+5 attack, +3 dmg, +3 deflection)!!! DELAYING!!!
Flair: 12. Crossbow unloaded and in hand. CONFUSED til R8T12!!! PINNED by Brother Jaume!
Brother Jaume: 8. _Bull's strength_ til R41T8. PINNING Flair.
Vilma: 7. STR Mutagen imbibed (25 min.). _Divine favor_ til R11T7 (+1 luck bonus on attack & dmg rolls).
* In any case, I get +1 sacred bonus to AC and saves per adjacent ally  against evil creatures (mostly in case of AoO during my turn, but will  matter afterward).

----------


## lostsole31

*Administrative Tracking...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Communal endure elements_ on party (not Kris) for 2 hours each. 
Flair: x. Crossbow unloaded and in hand. 
Brother Jaume: x. _Light_ on quarterstaff.
Vilma: x. _Light_ on morningstar.

----------


## lostsole31

*PRISONER HEALTH CHECKS*

Blue Cultist (m): x. (3:44).
Green Cultist (f): x. (-4:44). STABLE!!!
Green Gate Guard: 13. (-2:32; 9/13 CHA). STABLE!!1
*  SHATTERED HAND: All attacks and skill checks using that hand suffer a -2 penalty. 
**  *Heal:* Restoration spell needed since surgery had failed.
Kuru-Red: x. (19:64).
Kuru-Blue: x. (32:64).

----------


## lostsole31

*Surprise Round ...

S17:* Something bites Brother Jaume in the left knee for *13*, but Brother Jaume manages to just wriggle away from getting grabbed.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T17:* Before Brother Jaume can cry out, he hears a snap of something about him, and then another. With the second snap he is struck in the head for *10 (+1d4 bleed)*. Brother Jaume's sixth sense is operating well, though, and at the sound of the third snap he puts out his quarterstaff, feels resistance, and hefts it towards the northern wall and there is the sound of impact and pain.

*R1T15:* Brother Jaume, you take *1 bleed*. What do you do? There is something big, invisible, with a mouth or beak and sharp-ended tentacles. Your monastic senses actually helped you unwittingly counterattack. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Star Vampire: 17. (99:99). RS. DAZED til R2T17!!!
Brother Jaume: 15. _Light_ on quarterstaff.
Vilma: 14. _Light_ on morningstar.
St. Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer.
Flair: 11.
Winter: 7.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T15: *Grunt!* I need some healing! Its invisible and right here!* Brother Jaume calls out. The portly friar steps to the South and unleashes a flurry of rapid strikes at the invisible beastie. His first fist, glowing with positive energy, hits nothing. The glow diffuses. The second hit likewise hits nothing, but the third, ki-infused hits something muscular and wet. It is a solid blow, and yet something about the landing tells Brother Jaume that it might not have hurt the creature as much as he hopes.

*R1T14:* Vilma, there is _light_ on your morningstar, and your shield is readied. You saw Brother Jaume step south, and from the rapid succession of attempted attacks, he only moved 5' total. Vilma doesn't see anything, but guesses where the creature probably is. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Star Vampire: 17. (93:99). RS. DAZED til R2T17!!!
Brother Jaume: 15. _Light_ on quarterstaff.
Vilma: 14. _Light_ on morningstar.
St. Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer.
Flair: 11.
Winter: 7.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T14:* Casting a spell, Vilma calls on her goddess' help before stepping in. 

*R1T12:* St. Dorn casts a quick spell on Flair, *"For when you need a little extra focus,"* before he sets off into the room beyond, heedless of any danger from a large invisible opponent.

*R1T11:* Flair, St. Dorn cast _guidance_ upon you. The creature is not yet visible, but based upon the movements of others, you can get a sense of its "boundaries." What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Star Vampire: 17. (93:99). RS. DAZED til R2T17!!!
Brother Jaume: 15. _Light_ on quarterstaff.
Vilma: 14. _Light_ on morningstar. _Divine favor_ til R11T14. Justice judgment (+1 attack rolls).
St. Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer.
Flair: 11. _Guidance_ til R11T12.
Winter: 7.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T11:* Flair quickly went over his options. An invisible enemy was going to  tricky to fight, as his radiant missiles required line of sight to fire.  Indirectly hitting it via area effects might be a good idea, but not  one they could capitalize on if it's not undead. And while a lot of  invisible things are undead, not all are. He needed more data to  determine specifics on this thing.

And a surefire way to tell if something was undead? See how it reacted  to positive energy. Add that to Jaume's cry of pain, Flair stepped  forward and sent out a healing wave of energy, both to aid his friend  and to test if it also healed their enemy. An average burst of energy blew forth, and Brother Jaume was just visible enough to get *6 healing*. Unfortunately, since the enemy is invisible, Flair has no idea if his burst affected the whatsit or not.

*R1T7:* Winter casts _sanctuary_ on herself, asking the Lady of Graves for her protection. This means that whatever Winter does, it is likely to be passive aid for the party and not offense, which tracks with what she said of herself.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T17:* When Brother Jaume countered and the big thing apparently bonked against the wall, the teetering-laughing noise had stopped. In fact, there wasn't much sense of movement. Now, however, it begins again. In the middle of battle, there is that awful, vaguely mocking laughter-like sound. There is a snapping sound and a slash appears on St. Dorn's right lower leg for *4 mod (+1d4 bleed)*. Another snapping-slashing across Dorn's chest for *4 mod*. A third snapping sound, but Brother Jaume has been listening for it and senses he ducks just in time. Vilma, however, senses a large beak-mouth try to bite her, and she pushes back; she even thinks she almost had a chance to push the thing back a few feet but its mass resisted her.

*R2T15:* Brother Jaume, you are no longer bleeding. As before, the creature is still invisible, but you are pretty sure of where it is. What do you do?

Vilma on deck, St. Dorn on deck ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Star Vampire: 17. (99:99). Saved vs. Winter's _sanctuary_. RS.
Brother Jaume: 15. _Light_ on quarterstaff.
Vilma: 14. _Light_ on morningstar. _Divine favor_ til R11T14. Justice judgment (+1 attack rolls).
St. Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer. BLEED 1d4!!!
Flair: 11. _Guidance_ til R11T12.
Winter: 7. _Sanctuary_ til R4T7.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T15:* Brother Jaume moves to the South ten feet hoping to avoid any attacks of  opportunity. Unfortunately, hope is Vilma's gig as there is a horrific snapping sound.

Brother Jaume, roll a Ref save (you are not yet enlarged, so no DEX penalty)!

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Star Vampire: 17. (99:99). Saved vs. Winter's _sanctuary_. RS.
Brother Jaume: 15. _Light_ on quarterstaff, but silver dagger in hand as well.
Vilma: 14. _Light_ on morningstar. _Divine favor_ til R11T14. Justice judgment (+1 attack rolls).
St. Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer. BLEED 1d4!!!
Flair: 11. _Guidance_ til R11T12.
Winter: 7. _Sanctuary_ til R4T7.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T15:* Instead of losing fingers, Brother Jaume "only" has his left arm holding his staff mauled by a horrific toothed beak for *29 + grabbed*, causing the friar to call out in extraordinary pain as he is held in the clutches of the monster. Unable to freely expand he slashes at whatever is holding him, his dagger bouncing off of a slick, rubbery hide.

*R2T14:* Vilma, you are filled with Milani's demand for justice. What do you do?

St. Dorn on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Star Vampire: 17. (99:99). Saved vs. Winter's _sanctuary_. RS. GRAPPLING Brother Jaume!
Brother Jaume: 15. _Light_ on quarterstaff, but silver dagger in hand as well. GRAPPLED by Star Vampire.
Vilma: 14. _Light_ on morningstar. _Divine favor_ til R11T14. Justice judgment (+1 attack rolls).
St. Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer. BLEED 1d4!!!
Flair: 11. _Guidance_ til R11T12.
Winter: 7. _Sanctuary_ til R4T7.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T14:* Seeing her ally grabbed, Vilma sweeps around with her morningstar, attempting to bash the creature, but doesn't hit anything.

*R2T12:* Dorn suffers *4 bleed*. He steps back and away a little bit, and puts his faith in the likelihood that if Brother Jaume is being held, he is taking all of the monster's focus. He performs first aid on himself to stop the bleeding.

*R2T11:* Flair, you still have _guidance_. What do you do?

Winter on deck, Critter in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Star Vampire: 17. (99:99). Saved vs. Winter's _sanctuary_. RS. GRAPPLING Brother Jaume!
Brother Jaume: 15. _Light_ on quarterstaff, but silver dagger in hand as well. GRAPPLED by Star Vampire.
Vilma: 14. _Light_ on morningstar. _Divine favor_ til R11T14. Justice judgment (+1 attack rolls).
St. Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer. 
Flair: 11. _Guidance_ til R11T12.
Winter: 7. _Sanctuary_ til R4T7.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T11:* Flair makes an educated guess and rushes into the room, realizing that he can't fully clear the invisible monster because of his desire to jump defensively in the places he thinks it might be. Once he safely gets  past the invisible thing, he touches Jaume on the back. For an instant, Flair seems to shrink and  Jaume disappears, but in the blink of an eye, Flair returns to his  normal size and Jaume reappears 10' away from where he was, teleported out of its  grasp, but at a new attack vector.

*R2T7:* Winter comes strolling right through. When she sees that she isn't attacked, she brazenly casts a spell and touches Brother Jaume for *14 healing*. *"Either my sanctuary spell protected me, or when it attacked Brother Jaume when he tried to move it was too focused to attack others that open themselves up."**Spoiler: OOC*
Show

In other words, no Combat Reflexes from big ugly.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T17:* The ti-ttering sounds seem to go right over Vilma's head and behind her into the narrow passageway behind her! If this thing is a normal large creature, that is hard to conceptualize since the ceiling is only 10' high, and Vilma never felt it brush by her. Vilma gets attacked, by something big trying to bite her, and it just barely is unable to get through her armor!

*R3T15:* Brother Jaume, quarterstaff in one hand ... dagger in another. Still seriously wounded even after Winter's healing. Unable to get to the monster that is now in the hallway with Vilma blocking the door. What do you do?

Vilma on deck, St. Dorn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Star Vampire: 17. (99:99). Saved vs. Winter's _sanctuary_. RS. 
Brother Jaume: 15. _Light_ on quarterstaff, but silver dagger in hand as well. 
Vilma: 14. _Light_ on morningstar. _Divine favor_ til R11T14. Justice judgment (+1 attack rolls).
St. Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer. 
Flair: 11. _Guidance_ til R11T12. Can't use genie jaunt til R12T11.
Winter: 7. _Sanctuary_ til R4T7.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T15:* Brother Jaume, who is feeling a bit like an over-used dire wolf chew toy, sighs with relief. *Whuff! Thanks Flair and Winter. That beastie packs a punch!
*Blood drips from several deep puncture wounds in his robe,  pattering to the wooden floor. He grasps his holy symbol and prays to  Erastil for aid, giving himself *17 healing*. 

*R3T14:* Vilma, this thing chose to go into the passageway and surely must be squashed into it uncomfortably. Usually, squeezing means diminished defenses and attacks. Do you hold the breech and just do what you can yourself, taking all of the hate unto you? or, do you start to try to lead it back into the larger room? What do you do?

St. Dorn on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Star Vampire: 17. (99:99). Saved vs. Winter's _sanctuary_. RS. 
Brother Jaume: 15. _Light_ on quarterstaff, but silver dagger in hand as well. 
Vilma: 14. _Light_ on morningstar. _Divine favor_ til R11T14. Justice judgment (+1 attack rolls).
St. Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer. 
Flair: 11. _Guidance_ til R11T12. Can't use genie jaunt til R12T11.
Winter: 7. _Sanctuary_ til R4T7.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T14:* Raising her shield, Vilma holds the breech, striking at where she thinks it is, but not hitting anything. "*Come closer, I can hold it !*" 

*R3T12:* While he has a spare moment, St. Dorn casts a spell on himself and then moves up behind Vilma. *"I'll give you some more protection here in a second,"* he says to her.

*R3T11:* Flair, you have guidance ready to go. What do you do?

Winter on deck, Critter in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Star Vampire: 17. (99:99). Saved vs. Winter's _sanctuary_. RS. 
Brother Jaume: 15. _Light_ on quarterstaff, but silver dagger in hand as well. 
Vilma: 14. _Light_ on morningstar. _Divine favor_ til R11T14. Justice judgment (+1 attack rolls).
St. Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer. _Expeditious retreat_ til R43T12.
Flair: 11. _Guidance_ til R11T12. Can't use genie jaunt til R12T11.
Winter: 7. _Sanctuary_ til R4T7.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T11:* Flair moved to Vilma's side and touched her on the shoulder, concern in his currently opaque eyes. *"This should help!"* he says as a symbol seems to spread cross his hands and forehead, though it vanished soon thereafter, and Vilma feels an infusion of fortification (*4 THP*).

*R3T7:* Winter moves in to the last adjacent spot behind Vilma. "Here, to give you a little insight to conquer this fiend," she says, and casts a spell, touching Vilma's shoulder and filling Vilma with some fleeting sense of the future.*Spoiler: Vilma*
Show

You have _guidance_ cast on you.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T17:* There is a snapping sound, and Vilma feels impact at her leg. But it isn't a normal direct impact so much as something attempting to pull her down. It happens again, and this time she has something briefly hook around her shin and pull towards "it" until Vilma falls. Something slashes her chest for *7 (+1d4 bleed)*, blasting right through the protection Flair had provided, but at least it was there for this strike. And there on the ground, something bites Vilma in her left shoulder for *7*, but her prone position means she actually has better leverage than expected to use her full body weight to pull down and not be grabbed.

*R4T15:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Vilma on deck, St. Dorn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Star Vampire: 17. (99:99). Saved vs. Winter's _sanctuary_. RS. 
Brother Jaume: 15. _Light_ on quarterstaff, but silver dagger in hand as well. 
Vilma: 14. _Light_ on morningstar. _Divine favor_ til R11T14. Justice judgment (+1 attack rolls). _Guidance_ til R14T12. BLEED 1d4!!!
St. Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer. _Expeditious retreat_ til R43T12.
Flair: 11. _Guidance_ til R11T12. Can't use genie jaunt til R7T11. Can't use Urbo's major ability til R8T11.
Winter: 7. _Sanctuary_ til R4T7.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T15:* *Flair, can you do your teleport trick to get me behind this thing on the stairs?* BJ asks before moving to the corner of the room and channeling healing power (*9 healing* to self, St. Dorn fully healed, *6 healing* to Vilma).

*R4T14:* Vilma, you are currently prone, and with the friar's help you are no longer bleeding and your wound is very light. You have _guidance_ at your disposal. What do you do?

St. Dorn on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Star Vampire: 17. (99:99). Saved vs. Winter's _sanctuary_. RS. 
Brother Jaume: 15. _Light_ on quarterstaff, but silver dagger in hand as well. 
Vilma: 14. _Light_ on morningstar. _Divine favor_ til R11T14. Justice judgment (+1 attack rolls). _Guidance_ til R14T12. 
St. Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer. _Expeditious retreat_ til R43T12.
Flair: 11. _Guidance_ til R11T12. Can't use genie jaunt til R7T11. Can't use Urbo's major ability til R8T11.
Winter: 7. _Sanctuary_ til R4T7.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T14:* Vilma goes to stand up, but is bit in the right shoulder in the attempt, taking *12*, but she is so defense-focused with friends around her that she rolls up out of a potential grasp like a resolute and angry pillbug. This time, when she attacks, her blow finally lands solidly against something rubbery-hard, yet giving. When she looks at her morningstar after the strike, there is some type of transparent fluid on her weapon's spikes.

*R4T12:* St. Dorn calls on Torag to protect his servant's ally, and he touches Vilma's back. There is a faint glow of a downward hammer that surrounds Vilma.

*R4T11:* Flair, what do you do? You have a _guidance_ still extant on you.

Winter on deck, Invisi-critter in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Star Vampire: 17. (91:99). Saved vs. Winter's _sanctuary_. RS. 
Brother Jaume: 15. _Light_ on quarterstaff, but silver dagger in hand as well. 
Vilma: 14. _Light_ on morningstar. _Divine favor_ til R11T14. Justice judgment (+1 attack rolls). _Guidance_ til R14T12. DS. 
*  Shield of faith (+2) til R34T12.
St. Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer. _Expeditious retreat_ til R43T12.
Flair: 11. _Guidance_ til R11T12. Can't use genie jaunt til R7T11. Can't use Urbo's major ability til R8T11.
Winter: 7. _Sanctuary_ til R4T7.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T11:* Flair shouts back to Brother Jaume, *"It takes a bit to recharge, sorry!"*  He swings his fist around the corner, but missing. Intellectually, he knew this was a bad idea; he wasn't exactly  amazing in melee, but he'd had lost enough allies to just stand around  and wait for them to drop it. 

*R4T7:* Winter looks back to Brother Jaume, knowing he'll do more in close quarters than she will. She nods from his direction to the floor at her spot, and then she steps back. She starts speaking, but instead of telling a story, she starts to act out a monlogue of a famous Ustalavan high drama. She speaks with such intensity and verve, it has a surprising, buoying effect on the members of the party.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T17:* Once again, the tittering sounds shift .... from the west of Vilma, echoing in the corridor .... to overhead of Vilma and Flair and St. Dorn, and into the room. The table in the middle of the room, shudders, indicating that it brushed against or is next to it, and the sounds of the tittering continue south until the creepy, quasi-laughing sounds aren't adjacent to the party anymore, but definitely sounds like it is coming slightly above Brother Jaume. That is when he gets bitten in the head for *11*, but doesn't grab him. Again, because of the weird, noisy nature of whatever you are fighting, you all have a good sense of where it is, despite its invisibility.

*R5T15:* Brother Jaume, quarterstaff in off-hand and silver dagger in right. You know where this thing is (and you know it is 5' off the ground, with a height advantage against you, but as before ... it is invisible. What do you do?

Vilma on deck, St. Dorn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 morale vs. charm/ fear; +1 competence attack/ weapon damage rolls.
Star Vampire: 17. (91:99). Saved vs. Winter's _sanctuary_. RS. 
Brother Jaume: 15. _Light_ on quarterstaff, but silver dagger in hand as well. 
Vilma: 14. _Light_ on morningstar. _Divine favor_ til R11T14. Justice judgment (+1 attack rolls). _Guidance_ til R14T12. DS. 
*  Shield of faith (+2) til R34T12.
St. Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer. _Expeditious retreat_ til R43T12.
Flair: 11. _Guidance_ til R11T12. Can't use genie jaunt til R7T11. Can't use Urbo's major ability til R8T11.
Winter: 7. _Sanctuary_ til R4T7. INSPIRE COURAGE!

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T15:* BJ fights back against the invisible assault. His first two attacks completely miss, and his ki attack doesn't strike solidly enough against some type of rubbery, slick surface. *Get to the stairs and close the door. I will try to follow!* he calls out as he inches west along the wall. 

*R5T14:* Vilma, you are currently in Defensive Stance, with a guidance at your call. What do you do?

St. Dorn on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 morale vs. charm/ fear; +1 competence attack/ weapon damage rolls.
Star Vampire: 17. (91:99). Saved vs. Winter's _sanctuary_. RS. 
Brother Jaume: 15. _Light_ on quarterstaff, but silver dagger in hand as well. 
Vilma: 14. _Light_ on morningstar. _Divine favor_ til R11T14. Justice judgment (+1 attack rolls). _Guidance_ til R14T12. DS. 
*  Shield of faith (+2) til R34T12.
St. Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer. _Expeditious retreat_ til R43T12.
Flair: 11. _Guidance_ til R11T12. Can't use genie jaunt til R7T11. Can't use Urbo's major ability til R8T11.
Winter: 7. _Sanctuary_ til R4T7. INSPIRE COURAGE!

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T14:* Vilma waits at the door, letting her allies pass but ready to strike at a sign of the creature approaching. "*Then come, I'll hold it here! Or dispel its invisibility?*" 

*R5T12:* *"As a paladin of Iomedae, I cannot allow others to stand in my stead,"* says St. Dorn. *"Yes, Vilma, hold the breech here; but I will go aid Brother Jaume. I cannot allow others to die while I live again."*

St. Dorn bolts forward, trying to avoid the thing but going underneath it, but the older man isn't so acrobatic. His lower left arm gets bitten for *9 mod*, and then he is grabbed. It seems a bad place to be, but he calls out, *"My guilt is my guidance to redemption!"* and there is a slight glow around him as he swings his hammer in the grapple, but he does not land a blow, and the faint glow disappears.

*R5T11:* Flair, what do you do? You still have that _guidance_ waiting for use.

Winter on deck, Monster in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 morale vs. charm/ fear; +1 competence attack/ weapon damage rolls.
Star Vampire: 17. (91:99). Saved vs. Winter's _sanctuary_. RS. GRAPPLING St. Dorn!!!
Brother Jaume: 15. _Light_ on quarterstaff, but silver dagger in hand as well. 
Vilma: 14. _Light_ on morningstar. _Divine favor_ til R11T14. Justice judgment (+1 attack rolls). _Guidance_ til R14T12. READIED to attack (RS), which will miss, when it gets to her!!!
*  Shield of faith (+2) til R34T12.
St. Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer. _Expeditious retreat_ til R43T12. GRAPPLED!
Flair: 11. _Guidance_ til R11T12. Can't use genie jaunt til R7T11. Can't use Urbo's major ability til R8T11.
Winter: 7. _Sanctuary_ til R4T7. INSPIRE COURAGE!

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T11:* Having little to help, Flair listens to Villma and withdraws all the way downstairs to the exterior door of the dining room, crossbow trained on the stairs.

*R5T7:* Winter maintains her dramatic monologue, taking a quick, defensive break to cast a spell on Dorn to fully heal him. She then steps back by the window.

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...

R6T17:* The creature holding St. Dorn continues to hold him and can't seem to hurt him, despite biting him.

*R6T15:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Vilma on deck, St. Dorn in the hole...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 morale vs. charm/ fear; +1 competence attack/ weapon damage rolls.
Star Vampire: 17. (91:99). Saved vs. Winter's _sanctuary_. RS. GRAPPLING St. Dorn!!!
Brother Jaume: 15. _Light_ on quarterstaff, but silver dagger in hand as well. 
Vilma: 14. _Light_ on morningstar. _Divine favor_ til R11T14. Justice judgment (+1 attack rolls). _Guidance_ til R14T12. READIED to attack (RS), which will miss, when it gets to her!!!
*  Shield of faith (+2) til R34T12.
St. Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer. _Expeditious retreat_ til R43T12. GRAPPLED!
Flair: 11. _Guidance_ til R11T12. Can't use genie jaunt til R7T11. Can't use Urbo's major ability til R8T11.
Winter: 7. _Sanctuary_ til R4T7. INSPIRE COURAGE!

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T15:* Brother Jaume surveys the room for anything helpful to identify this  foe; specifically to determine if this is a haunt or a creature he can  analyze, but he does not have enough information. He moves 5 ft to the East before unleashing another flurry of kicks and strikes. His first strike misses, but he makes an upward knee strike with a jump that connects! He knows he contacted hard as he lands, but it does feel its weird rubbery nature resist some or all of his power, but he's not sure by how much. The laughing does change, though, and heartened by this, Brother Jaume does an upward cartwheel kick but doesn't connect.

*R6T14:* Vilma, what do you do? Only Flair went past you, and he continued out of sight. You heard him trundle completely down the stairs, you're sure. Also, you have an unspent _guidance_ still.

St. Dorn on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 morale vs. charm/ fear; +1 competence attack/ weapon damage rolls.
Star Vampire: 17. (85:99). Saved vs. Winter's _sanctuary_. RS. GRAPPLING St. Dorn!!!
Brother Jaume: 15. _Light_ on quarterstaff, but silver dagger in hand as well. 
Vilma: 14. _Light_ on morningstar. _Divine favor_ til R11T14. Justice judgment (+1 attack rolls). _Guidance_ til R14T12. READIED to attack (RS), which will miss, when it gets to her!!!
*  Shield of faith (+2) til R34T12.
St. Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer. _Expeditious retreat_ til R43T12. GRAPPLED!
Flair: 11. _Guidance_ til R11T12. Can't use genie jaunt til R7T11. Can't use Urbo's major ability til R8T11.
Winter: 7. _Sanctuary_ til R4T7. INSPIRE COURAGE!

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T14:* "*Flair! They aren't going to fall back! We fight!*" Vilma calls down. She then steps into melee, and attempts to hit the creature, calling on a split-second insight she receives. Amazingly, her Hail, Milani! pass is successful as she feels her morningstar solidly strike and likely pierce the creature.

*R6T12:* St. Dorn concentrates and casts a spell in the grapple, but nothing appears to change visually or in the status of either combatant.

*R6T11:* Flair, you are downstairs, covering the stairs with the crossbow, and now you are being called back upstairs.

Winter on deck, Critter in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 morale vs. charm/ fear; +1 competence attack/ weapon damage rolls.
Star Vampire: 17. (74:99). Saved vs. Winter's _sanctuary_. GRAPPLING St. Dorn!!!
Brother Jaume: 15. _Light_ on quarterstaff, but silver dagger in hand as well. 
Vilma: 14. _Light_ on morningstar. _Divine favor_ til R11T14. Justice judgment (+1 attack rolls). 
*  Shield of faith (+2) til R34T12.
St. Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer. _Expeditious retreat_ til R43T12. GRAPPLED! Saved vs. his _sanctuary_.
Flair: 11. _Guidance_ til R11T12. Can't use genie jaunt til R7T11. Can't use Urbo's major ability til R8T11.
Winter: 7. _Sanctuary_ til R4T7. INSPIRE COURAGE!

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T11:* Flair's eyes darted across the room. He had only now realized the huge  gap in his repertoire invisible enemies represented. He looked for a bag  of flour or other container of particulates to try and negate its invisibility. He simply thinks through his memory palace of when he went through the cupboarded dining room previously, cataloguing far more dishware and tableware than anything like a larder, and definitely no from-scratch baking needs like flour. Convinced there is nothing in the dining room to help, he colorfully swears in Infernal (that which will not be reprinted here, for want of corruption checks from the listener), and begins to head up the stairs again, annoyed that it takes longer to go against gravity than it did coming down the stairs.

*R6T7:* Winter is still there, still giving her dramatic monlogue. Vilma recognized the effect of the _guidance_, but realizes that the dark-haired changeling's verve might have something to do with her success on that last strike as well. Winter casts a spell and steps up and touches Vilma, who now feels protected somewhat against the forces of darkness and malice.

*End Round 6, Begin Round 7 ...

R7T17:* St. Dorn, who isn't tasty at all, is released. The teetering laughter sounds move slightly .... still above folks' head, but slightly northeast against the eastern wall. There is a slash against Winter's left foot for *8 (+1d4 bleed)*. Then there is a slash against Brother Jaume's right hand for *5 (+1d4 bleed)*. St. Dorn gets struck by something, but not wounded. Finally, Brother Jaume's defensively spinning quarterstaff protects him from a bite.

*R7T15:* Brother Jaume, you take *1 bleed*. What do you do?

Vilma on deck, St. Dorn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 morale vs. charm/ fear; +1 competence attack/ weapon damage rolls.
Star Vampire: 17. (74:99). Saved vs. Winter's _sanctuary_. GRAPPLING St. Dorn!!!
Brother Jaume: 15. _Light_ on quarterstaff, but silver dagger on floor. BLEED 1d4!!!
Vilma: 14. _Light_ on morningstar. _Divine favor_ til R11T14. Justice judgment (+1 attack rolls). _Protection from evil_ til R36T7.
*  Shield of faith (+2) til R34T12.
St. Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer. _Expeditious retreat_ til R43T12. GRAPPLED! Saved vs. his _sanctuary_.
Flair: 11. _Guidance_ til R11T12. Can't use genie jaunt til R7T11. Can't use Urbo's major ability til R8T11.
Winter: 7. _Sanctuary_ til R4T7. INSPIRE COURAGE! BLEED 1d4!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T15:* BJ flinches away from the stinging attack and tries something different. *Going to try to harm it with positive energy.

*The moneric clasps his holy symbol and a very weak burst of positive energy filters throughout the room. Brother Jaume has no idea what the effects might have been - if he harmed the thing at all. 

*R7T14:* Vilma, what do you do?

St. Dorn on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 morale vs. charm/ fear; +1 competence attack/ weapon damage rolls.
Star Vampire: 17. (74:99). Saved vs. Winter's _sanctuary_. GRAPPLING St. Dorn!!!
Brother Jaume: 15. _Light_ on quarterstaff, but silver dagger on floor. BLEED 1d4!!!
Vilma: 14. _Light_ on morningstar. _Divine favor_ til R11T14. Justice judgment (+1 attack rolls). _Protection from evil_ til R36T7.
*  Shield of faith (+2) til R34T12.
St. Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer. _Expeditious retreat_ til R43T12. GRAPPLED! Saved vs. his _sanctuary_.
Flair: 11. _Guidance_ til R11T12. Can't use Urbo's major ability til R8T11.
Winter: 7. _Sanctuary_ til R4T7. INSPIRE COURAGE! BLEED 1d4!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T14:* Hoping to put an end to this fight, Vilma steps into melee so she can swing her glorified club. She brushes past St. Dorn, and in so doing opens up a bite from it. She swings her weapon, but misses. Annoyed, she calls out, "*Let's get this over with!*" 

*R7T12:* St. Dorn puts a hand on Vilma to give her *2 healing* before stepping all the way back against a door on the west wall.

*R7T11:* Flair continues running back to the action, hoping that his failed plan  to circumvent the invisibility hasn't doomed any more of his teammates, and steps back into the room.

*R7T7:* Where Winter had been struck, she had been steady in the performance of her dramatic monologue. There is a brilliiant white glow from the gash on her foot; as the wound closes, that brilliant white consumes her and then flashes throughout the rest of the room to provide *7 healing* to Brother Jaume and Vilma (stopping the former's bleeding). Winter no longer seems to be wounded. She DOES however, seem to be confused by this turn of events, and moves to the far side of the room. To her credit, she maintains her performance.

*End Round 7, Begin Round 8 ...

R8T17:* While "above" everyone's head, or at least in a relatively high position, the malicious laughing sound seems to move a little bit so as to be somewhat over the table in the room. Brother Jaume's belly gets struck for *11 (+1d4 bleed)*; Flair's upper right arm gets slashed for *9 mod (+1d4 bleed)* and his lower arm for *7 mod*; Brother Jaume manages to instinctively block a fourth slash. Then, the bite comes, striking Vilma in the side of her abdomen for *14*. This time, it maintains a hold on her!  :Small Eek: 

*R8T15:* Brother Jaume, you suffer *4 bleed*. What do you do? You can tell from Vilma's bodily position, that she is held by whatever the monster is.

Vilma on deck, St. Dorn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 morale vs. charm/ fear; +1 competence attack/ weapon damage rolls.
Star Vampire: 17. (81:99). Saved vs. Winter's & Dorn's _sanctuary_. RS.
Brother Jaume: 15. _Light_ on quarterstaff, but silver dagger on floor. BLEED 1d4!!!
Vilma: 14. _Light_ on morningstar. _Divine favor_ til R11T14. Justice judgment (+1 attack rolls). _Protection from evil_ til R36T7.
*  _Shield of faith_ (+2) til R34T12.
St. Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer. _Expeditious retreat_ til R43T12. 
Flair: 11. _Guidance_ til R11T12. Can't use Urbo's major ability til R8T11. BLEED 1d4!!!
Winter: 7. _Sanctuary_ til R4T7. INSPIRE COURAGE!

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T15:* The bleeding monk staggers to the west and clasps his holy symbol to pray for aid once more, providing up to 4 healing in a burst for those that need it, and stopping all bleeding. *Now what?* 

*R8T14:* Vilma, you are currently being held in some unseen, monstrous beak, though you do have a host of protective/offensive spells on you. What do you do?

St. Dorn on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 morale vs. charm/ fear; +1 competence attack/ weapon damage rolls.
Star Vampire: 17. (85:99). Saved vs. Winter's & Dorn's _sanctuary_. RS. GRAPPLING Vilma.
Brother Jaume: 15. _Light_ on quarterstaff, but silver dagger on floor. 
Vilma: 14. _Light_ on morningstar. _Divine favor_ til R11T14. Justice judgment (+1 attack rolls). _Protection from evil_ til R36T7. GRAPPLED!!!
*  _Shield of faith_ (+2) til R34T12.
St. Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer. _Expeditious retreat_ til R43T12. 
Flair: 11. _Guidance_ til R11T12. Can't use Urbo's major ability til R8T11. 
Winter: 7. _Sanctuary_ til R4T7. INSPIRE COURAGE!

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T14:* Since the creature now holds her, somewhat revealing its presence, Vilma swings wildly in its embrace. "*Come here! It's there!*" 

*R8T12:* St. Dorn doesn't do anything special, but looks towards the west, trying to get some perspective. *"I sense the evil, but I don't have it pinpointed yet."*

*R8T11:* Flair, you still have guidance. Also, Urbo's major ability has reset. What do you do?

Winter on deck, Critter in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 morale vs. charm/ fear; +1 competence attack/ weapon damage rolls.
Star Vampire: 17. (85:99). Saved vs. Winter's & Dorn's _sanctuary_. RS. GRAPPLING Vilma.
Brother Jaume: 15. _Light_ on quarterstaff, but silver dagger on floor. 
Vilma: 14. _Light_ on morningstar. _Divine favor_ til R11T14. Justice judgment (+1 attack rolls). _Protection from evil_ til R36T7. GRAPPLED!!!
*  _Shield of faith_ (+2) til R34T12.
St. Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer. _Expeditious retreat_ til R43T12. Concentrating on _detect evil_; completed 1 round.
Flair: 11. _Guidance_ til R11T12. 
Winter: 7. _Sanctuary_ til R4T7. INSPIRE COURAGE!

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T11:* Flair moves up to strike this thing, shouting in frustration at his otherwise uselessness thus far, and the frustration continues as he whiffs his kick (because he has a feeling he doesn't wanna touch it with his hand!).

*R8T7:* Winter continues her dramatic monologue. She then goes to the north end of the room, prays for guidance for the grappled warrior, and touches Vilma again.

*End Round 8, Begin Round 9 ...

R9T17:* The creature maintains a hold on Vilma at her abdomen where it bit her, and starts to chew and drain her blood and vital fluids for *9 + 1 Con*. This blood drain effect is both good-not-good and bad. The bad is obvious, as color starts to drain out of Vilma's face. The good-not-good is that as blood goes into the creature, it begins to show up and is no longer invisible, as Vilma's blood reacts with it to give it a bloody red color. That would have been good, were it not for the fact that now the party can actually see this eldritch horror!

Everyone, roll a SAN check! Flair and Vilma, you both have a _guidance_ effect you can use.
Flair, you need to roll a second Will save for a different reason ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 morale vs. charm/ fear; +1 competence attack/ weapon damage rolls.
Star Vampire: 17. (85:99). Saved vs. Winter's & Dorn's _sanctuary_. RS. GRAPPLING Vilma.
Brother Jaume: 15. _Light_ on quarterstaff, but silver dagger on floor. 
Vilma: 14. _Light_ on morningstar. _Divine favor_ til R11T14. Justice judgment (+1 attack rolls). _Protection from evil_ til R36T7. GRAPPLED!!! _Guidance_ til R18T7.
*  _Shield of faith_ (+2) til R34T12.
St. Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer. _Expeditious retreat_ til R43T12. Concentrating on _detect evil_; completed 1 round.
Flair: 11. _Guidance_ til R11T12. 
Winter: 7. _Sanctuary_ til R4T7. INSPIRE COURAGE!

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T17 (Cont'd):* Vilma's mind is not protected against horror, but is protected from the horrors of evil, and the insight helps. Still, something like this thing cannot leave a mind truly unaffected (*3 SAN*). For their parts, St. Dorn and Vilma also are able to resist the primary part of the horror of this creature (*3 SAN* each).

Brother Jaume likewise is strong of mind, recoiling from the horror, but only partially affected by it (*3 SAN*). Unfortunately, the weight of so much mental horror - even if not individually overwhelming, has had its toll on the friar, and he suffers a massive cognitive overload.

Flair sees the red moving through the body, and as it is a slow reveal, is able to prepare his mind for the assault. It's horrible nature still is tough to handle, though (*3 SAN*), and just this stress is enough to send the already fragile schizophrenic into a complete mental freakout (*confused*).

*R9T15:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Vilma on deck, St. Dorn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 morale vs. charm/ fear; +1 competence attack/ weapon damage rolls.
Star Vampire: 17. (85:99). GRAPPLING Vilma.
Brother Jaume: 15. _Light_ on quarterstaff, but silver dagger on floor. 
Vilma: 14. _Light_ on morningstar. _Divine favor_ til R11T14. Justice judgment (+1 attack rolls). _Protection from evil_ til R36T7. GRAPPLED!!! 
*  _Shield of faith_ (+2) til R34T12.
St. Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer. _Expeditious retreat_ til R43T12. Concentrating on _detect evil_; completed 1 round.
Flair: 11. CONFUSED til R11T17!!!
Winter: 7. INSPIRE COURAGE!

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T15:* BJ groans and staggers to the East. He appears to shake his head before  his form twists and grows larger. His staff plows into the creature in a  series of powerful strikes. The first connects for *15 mod*, and the second connects for *14 mod*. Brother Jaume notes that despite a perfect execution of his first strike, it doesn't seem to be as effective as he had hoped.

*R9T14:* Vilma, you are currently being grappled by the now-visible whatsit. What do you do?

St. Dorn on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 morale vs. charm/ fear; +1 competence attack/ weapon damage rolls.
Star Vampire: 17. (56:99). GRAPPLING Vilma.
Brother Jaume: 15. _Light_ on quarterstaff, but silver dagger on floor. 
Vilma: 14. _Light_ on morningstar. _Divine favor_ til R11T14. Justice judgment (+1 attack rolls). _Protection from evil_ til R36T7. GRAPPLED!!! 
*  _Shield of faith_ (+2) til R34T12.
St. Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer. _Expeditious retreat_ til R43T12. Concentrating on _detect evil_; completed 1 round.
Flair: 11. CONFUSED til R11T17!!!
Winter: 7. INSPIRE COURAGE!

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T14:* Still standing, Vilma strikes again. With her opponent visible, she easily lands a blow that does *10 mod*. "*I won't hold it for long!*" 

*R9T12:* St. Dorn's brow relaxes, as he no longer needs to concentrate, for evil has revealed itself. He gestures a salute to the monstrosity holding the Milanite. *"I don't know what you are, but I know you are Evil's tentacled hand-puppet, and with Torag's strength lent to me, I shall lay you low!"*

St. Dorn charges forth, a faint sheen around himself and his warhammer and smites it for *17*.

*R9T11:* Flair gets the sense that Vilma is not grappled by a larger creature, but that a larger creature has merely "docked" with its controller-human! Only he can see the truth, and his visual HUD has her fully computed, whereas it is only now compiling data on the larger monster. He points his crossbow at her and fires, but the bolt is deflected by her armor. Flair reloads.

*R9T7:* Winter blinks at Flair having just shot at Vilma, but she maintains her monologue (which still affects Flair). Realizing that the heroes need just a little more help, she prays to Pharasma to give aid in battle to all .... except Flair. She then steps to the side, but is still adjacent to Flair.

*End Round 9, Begin Round 10 ...

R10T17:* This time, the monstrosity only bites down harder on Vilma, maintaining the hold and doing *13 + 2 CON*.

*R10T15:* Brother Jaume, do you maintain your size? What do you do?

Vilma on deck, St. Dorn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 morale vs. charm/ fear; +1 competence attack/ weapon damage rolls. +1 morale attack rolls .... EXCEPT Flair.
Star Vampire: 17. (29:99). GRAPPLING Vilma. RS.
Brother Jaume: 15. _Light_ on quarterstaff, but silver dagger on floor. 
Vilma: 14. Healing judgment (FH2).  _Light_ on morningstar. _Divine favor_ til R11T14. _Protection from evil_ til R36T7. GRAPPLED!!! 
*  _Shield of faith_ (+2) til R34T12.
St. Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer. _Expeditious retreat_ til R43T12. SMITE EVIL vs. critter (+5 attk, +3 dmg, +5 deflection bonus to AC). RS. Charged!
Flair: 11. CONFUSED til R11T17!!! Crossbow in hands, loaded.
Winter: 7. INSPIRE COURAGE! 
* _Bless_ til R39T7.

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T15:* The enlarged and battered monk looks like he is trying to say something to Vilma but no sound is heard. Concerned, he presses the attack on the monster. His first attack with the staff lands for *12 mod*, while the second strikes even harder with the friar's desperation to save Vilma for *18 mod*, enough for the thing and Vilma to fall to the ground.

*R10T14:* Vilma, you are prone and "held" by the unmoving monster. What do you do?

St. Dorn on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 morale vs. charm/ fear; +1 competence attack/ weapon damage rolls. +1 morale attack rolls .... EXCEPT Flair.
 Star Vampire: 17. (-1:99). DYING!!!
Brother Jaume: 15. _Light_ on quarterstaff, but silver dagger on floor. 
Vilma: 14. _Light_ on morningstar. _Divine favor_ til R11T14. _Protection from evil_ til R36T7. GRAPPLED!!! 
*  _Shield of faith_ (+2) til R34T12.
St. Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer. _Expeditious retreat_ til R43T12. SMITE EVIL vs. critter (+5 attk, +3 dmg, +5 deflection bonus to AC). RS. Charged!
Flair: 11. CONFUSED til R11T17!!! Crossbow in hands, loaded.
Winter: 7. INSPIRE COURAGE! 
* _Bless_ til R39T7.

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T14:* Vilma's body begins to knit its wounds (*FH2*). Vilma begins to stand, but Flair - who is still currently focused on her as an enemy - gives a weak front kick against her armor as she takes to her feet, steps aside, and heals herself with a spell for *11*. She looks at him and shouts, *"Flair! Get over it!*" 

*R10T12:* St. Dorn stands over the creature, and notes that power still surges through him, which is all he needs to understand. He strikes at the monster with all his might. The faint glow surrounding him and his weapon is gone and he says confidently, *"It is dead,"* as he steps away from Flair.

*R10T11:* Flair, you are still confused. Assuming that you are successful, what do you do? You have an unloaded crossbow in hand.*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Roll percentile and state your hopeful action as an if/then statement. DO NOT roll percentile in Discord and then try to play out an unfavorable result.

Winter on deck, Brother Jaume in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 morale vs. charm/ fear; +1 competence attack/ weapon damage rolls. +1 morale attack rolls .... EXCEPT Flair.
Brother Jaume: 15. _Light_ on quarterstaff, but silver dagger on floor. 
Vilma: 14. _Light_ on morningstar. _Divine favor_ til R11T14. _Protection from evil_ til R36T7. GRAPPLED!!! 
*  _Shield of faith_ (+2) til R34T12.
St. Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer. _Expeditious retreat_ til R43T12. SMITE EVIL vs. critter (+5 attk, +3 dmg, +5 deflection bonus to AC). RS. Charged!
Flair: 11. CONFUSED til R11T17!!! Crossbow in hands, loaded.
Winter: 7. INSPIRE COURAGE! 
* _Bless_ til R39T7.

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T11:* Flair's mental state was akin to a man an on a bucking bronco;  desperately seeking balance and having a moment where the various forces  acting on him reach equilibrium for a second. He suddenly realizes that Vilma is not the enemy, and the overwhelming confusion has him babbling to himself incoherently.

*R10T7:* Winter stops her monologue and calls out, *"Everyone, back away from Flair, and set up to dodge or block any incoming attack. I've seen this before in schizophrenics. He'll come around. He's just processing."* She then steps away from Flair and into the hallway and gets ready to block with her claws if she must.*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I.e., total defense.

*End Round 10, Begin Round 11 ...

R11T15:* Brother Jaume, do you remain large? If not, what square do you end in? What do you do?

Vilma on deck, St. Dorn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 morale attack rolls .... EXCEPT Flair.
Brother Jaume: 15. _Light_ on quarterstaff, but silver dagger on floor. 
Vilma: 14. _Light_ on morningstar. _Divine favor_ til R11T14. _Protection from evil_ til R36T7. 
*  _Shield of faith_ (+2) til R34T12.
St. Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer. _Expeditious retreat_ til R43T12. 
Flair: 11. CONFUSED til R11T17!!! Crossbow in hands, loaded.
Winter: 7. _Bless_ til R39T7.

----------


## lostsole31

*R11T15:* Brother Jaume drops to normal size. He opens and closes his mouth a few  times, apparently directed at Winter. He then readies himself. 

*R11T14:* Vilma, Milani no longer favors you your _divine favor_ drops, but you do *FH2*.

St. Dorn on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 morale attack rolls .... EXCEPT Flair.
Brother Jaume: 15. _Light_ on quarterstaff, but silver dagger on floor. READIED to grapple Flair if he attacks in Range of BJ!!!
Vilma: 14. _Light_ on morningstar. _Protection from evil_ til R36T7. 
*  _Shield of faith_ (+2) til R34T12.
St. Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer. _Expeditious retreat_ til R43T12. 
Flair: 11. CONFUSED til R11T17!!! Crossbow in hands, loaded.
Winter: 7. _Bless_ til R39T7.

----------


## lostsole31

*R11T14:* Vilma just stands ready in a defensive posture to block or ward anything Flair sends her way, but otherwise trying not to seem too aggressive in posture.

*R11T12:* St. Dorn likewise does the same, but doesn't move back.

*R11T11:* Flair again tries to get a hold of himself long enough to drop his weapon and get away from his teammates.

After maybe a minute or two of tension, it seems like this episode has ended.

*Combat Ends!*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 morale attack rolls .... EXCEPT Flair.
Brother Jaume: 15. _Light_ on quarterstaff, but silver dagger on floor. READIED to grapple Flair if he attacks in Range of BJ!!!
Vilma: 14. _Light_ on morningstar. _Protection from evil_ til R36T7. 
*  _Shield of faith_ (+2) til R34T12.
St. Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer. _Expeditious retreat_ til R43T12. 
Flair: 11. 
Winter: 7. _Bless_ til R39T7.

----------


## lostsole31

Vilma opens the door. This is another bedroom appointed in the same style as the previous .... sans a vat of vinegar and gruesome corpses.

Everyone, it definitely sounds like not-that-stealthy folk hiding in the room.

*Begin Round One ...*

*R1T27:* There's the sound of a woman casting from the north side of the door, just inside the room!

*R1T23:* Winter responds by casting a spell of her own on herself. She then moves to the south of the hallway, by St. Dorn.

*R1T21:* A man's voice is heard casting a spell from the south side of the door, just inside the room!

*R1T21:* Brother Jaume, what do you do? The door just opened is adjacent-west of Vilma.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Blue Cultist (f): 27. _Shield of faith_ til R47T21.
Winter: 23. _Deathwatch_ for 40 min.
Red Cultist: 21. _Shield of faith_ til R41T21.
Brother Jaume: 20. Quarterstaff in hand. 
*  Silver dagger on floor of sitting room. 
St. Dorn: 18. _Light_ on warhammer. 
Flair: 7. 
Vilma: 6. _Light_ on morningstar.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T21:* Brother Jaume delays ...

*R1T18:* St. Dorn casts a spell, giving a litany against the wages of sloth, at the one enemy he can see (to the north). He then moves past Vilma and into the room. The northern enemy doesn't attack, but the southern does as a rapier can be seen striking out to catch against the saint's studded leather briefly. He then jukes south out of view of Vilma but calls out, *"Vilma - or somebody - step in five feet so we can flank the man to the south!"*

*R1T7:* Flair, what do you do?

Vilma on deck, northern enemy in the hole, Brother Jaume delaying...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Blue Cultist (f): 27. _Shield of faith_ til R47T21.
Winter: 23. _Deathwatch_ for 40 min.
Red Cultist: 21. _Shield of faith_ til R41T21.
Brother Jaume: 20. Quarterstaff in hand. DELAYING!!!
*  Silver dagger on floor of sitting room. 
St. Dorn: 18. _Light_ on warhammer. 
Flair: 7. 
Vilma: 6. _Light_ on morningstar.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T7:* Flair can't get a good view on anything in the room, so he waits until Vilma moves in so he can get into a better position.

*R1T6:* Vilma, what do you do?

Blue on deck, Winter in the hole, Brother Jaume/ Flair delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Blue Cultist (f): 27. _Shield of faith_ til R47T21.
Winter: 23. _Deathwatch_ for 40 min.
Red Cultist: 21. _Shield of faith_ til R41T21.
Brother Jaume: 20. Quarterstaff in hand. DELAYING!!!
*  Silver dagger on floor of sitting room. 
St. Dorn: 18. _Light_ on warhammer. 
Flair: 7. DELAYING!!!
Vilma: 6. _Light_ on morningstar.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T17:* BJ grips his staff and moves south in the hallway until adjacent to the  door and Vilma. Grimacing at the prospect of moving through a space  flanked by two opponents, the intrepid Moneric moves in, following  Dorns saintly direction. Blue completely misses him, but Red stabs Brother Jaume in the buttocks as he goes by for *6*. Brother Jaume then moves out of that dangerous point and southwest to threaten the man. He then disarms the man with a powerful flick of his staff, knocking the rapier to the ground.

*R2T16:* Flair growled in frustration as he steps into the doorway to be able to see the porting destinations. *"Winter, I'm gonna shuffle us; get ready."* He then used the power of Obhai to move them around the room, stepping out of danger range once he arrives.

*R2T6:* Vilma, what do you do?

Blue on deck, Winter in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Blue Cultist (f): 27. (44:44). _Shield of faith_ til R47T21.
Winter: 23. _Deathwatch_ for 40 min.
Red Cultist: 21. (34:44). _Shield of faith_ til R41T21. DISARMED of rapier.
St. Dorn: 18. _Light_ on warhammer. 
Brother Jaume: 17. Quarterstaff in hand. 
*  Silver dagger on floor of sitting room. 
Flair: 16. Can't use Genie Jaunt til R7T16.
Vilma: 6. _Light_ on morningstar. Judgment active (+2 damage).
* IF/THEN: immediate action on the first attack that's flanking me, for Split Second Defense, making it not flanking me.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T6:* Now flanked, Vilma keeps hacking at Red, still standing between both cultists to keep them also in a disadvantageous position. Her morningstar punctures and bludgeons Red's inner right elbow for *13* as he gives a yell of pain.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T27:* Blue does a terrible fakeout attempt on Vilma and then clearly misses.

*R2T23:* Winter backs up against the far while taking out her dagger. She begins another stirring dramatic monologue from a Pharasmin passion play.

*R2T21:* Disarmed of his rapier, Red draws his dagger and thrusts against Vilma's armor, but then steps out of being flanked.

*R2T18:* St. Dorn fills right into the spot vacated by Red. He concentrates and casts a spell on Brother Jaume ...

*R2T17:* Brother Jaume, St. Dorn just gave you a _guidance_. You know he gets annoyed if you hoard it "just in case." What do you do?

Flair on deck, Vilma in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 morale charm/ fear, +1 competence weapon attack/ damage.
Blue Cultist (f): 27. (44:44). _Shield of faith_ til R47T21.
Winter: 23. _Deathwatch_ for 40 min. Inspire Courage!
Red Cultist: 21. (21:44). _Shield of faith_ til R41T21. DISARMED of rapier. Dagger in hand.
St. Dorn: 18. _Light_ on warhammer. 
Brother Jaume: 17. Quarterstaff in hand. 
*  Silver dagger on floor of sitting room. 
Flair: 16. Can't use Genie Jaunt til R7T16.
Vilma: 6. _Light_ on morningstar. Judgment active (+2 damage).
* IF/THEN: immediate action on the first attack that's flanking me, for Split Second Defense, making it not flanking me.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T17:* Brother Jaume focuses his wrath on the cultist to the South with a flurry of strikes. He punches him in a nerve cluster in the bicep as it meets the elbow for *17*. The man is overcome with pain, dropping his dagger, and holding his left hand over where he was struck. That very human reaction stops the monk's second attack cold, even having him pause with a bit of vulnerability longer than necessary before he recovers himself, uses some of his life essence, and his staff strikes against the man's chain shirt.

*R2T16:* Flair takes a step back and loads his crossbows before firing it again at Blue, but the bolt barely scrapes across her armor.

*R2T6:* Vilma, what do you do?

Blue on deck, Winter in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 morale charm/ fear, +1 competence weapon attack/ damage.
Blue Cultist (f): 27. (44:44). _Shield of faith_ til R47T21.
Winter: 23. _Deathwatch_ for 40 min. Inspire Courage!
Red Cultist: 21. (4:44). _Shield of faith_ til R41T21. DISARMED of rapier. Dagger in hand.
St. Dorn: 18. _Light_ on warhammer. 
Brother Jaume: 17. Quarterstaff in hand. 
*  Silver dagger on floor of sitting room. 
Flair: 16. Can't use Genie Jaunt til R7T16.
Vilma: 6. _Light_ on morningstar. Judgment active (+2 damage).
* IF/THEN: immediate action on the first attack that's flanking me, for Split Second Defense, making it not flanking me.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T6:* Now that Red is away, Vilma turns toward Blue, still attempting to pummel the cultist to the ground. Vilma's morningstar connects solidly with her chest for *20*, briefly knocking the wind out of her. 

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T27:* Blue concentrates and casts a spell on herself for *9 healing*.

*R3T23:* Winter maintains her monologue, and taking advantage of Red being loopy right now, she steps up to Brother Jaume and casts a spell on him for *7 healing*, though she didn't use a holy symbol for this healing spell.

*R3T21:* Red is stunned ...

*R3T18:* St. Dorn swings hard at Red, but Red's erratic, swaying movements while stunned confuses the living saint.

*R3T17:* Red recovers from being stunned. Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Flair on deck, Vilma in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 morale charm/ fear, +1 competence weapon attack/ damage.
Blue Cultist (f): 27. (33:44). _Shield of faith_ til R47T21.
* Used: CLW.
Winter: 23. _Deathwatch_ for 40 min. Inspire Courage!
Red Cultist: 21. (4:44). _Shield of faith_ til R41T21. DISARMED of rapier and dagger. 
St. Dorn: 18. _Light_ on warhammer. 
Brother Jaume: 17. Quarterstaff in hand. 
*  Silver dagger on floor of sitting room. 
Flair: 16. Can't use Genie Jaunt til R7T16.
Vilma: 6. _Light_ on morningstar. Judgment active (+2 damage).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T17:* Brother Jaume twirls his quarterstaff around and slams into the Southern cultist. The first attack barely clinks along his chain shirt, but the second is a perfect billiards-type thrust to the cheset for *19* that is accompanied by a loud crack of the man's sternum as he falls.

*R3T16:* Flair, what do you do? Your crossbow is unloaded.

Vilma on deck, Blue in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 morale charm/ fear, +1 competence weapon attack/ damage.
Blue Cultist (f): 27. (33:44). _Shield of faith_ til R47T21.
* Used: CLW.
Winter: 23. _Deathwatch_ for 40 min. Inspire Courage!
St. Dorn: 18. _Light_ on warhammer. 
Brother Jaume: 17. Quarterstaff in hand. 
*  Silver dagger on floor of sitting room. 
Flair: 16. Can't use Genie Jaunt til R7T16.
Vilma: 6. _Light_ on morningstar. Judgment active (+2 damage).

*DEAD*
Cultist (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T16:* Flair pauses as he brings all of his analytical powers to bear on Blue.  In the hubbub he hadn't been able to get a good look at his foes and if  there was going to be an easier way than just smacking them, he'd have  to find it himself. 

*R3T6:* Vilma, what do you do?

Blue on deck, Winter in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 morale charm/ fear, +1 competence weapon attack/ damage.
Blue Cultist (f): 27. (33:44). _Shield of faith_ til R47T21.
* Used: CLW.
Winter: 23. _Deathwatch_ for 40 min. Inspire Courage!
St. Dorn: 18. _Light_ on warhammer. 
Brother Jaume: 17. Quarterstaff in hand. 
*  Silver dagger on floor of sitting room. 
Flair: 16. Can't use Genie Jaunt til R7T16.
Vilma: 6. _Light_ on morningstar. Judgment active (+2 damage).

*DEAD*
Cultist (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T6:* As the other cultist falls, Vilma keeps attempting to take down Blue, but Blue deflects the morningstar as Vilma exhorts the others, "*Last one, let's go!*" 

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T27:* *"Hastur will strike at you through me!"* Blue shrieks while letting loose with a nega-blast. Winter is completely unaffected. Brother Jaume, St. Dorn, & Flair take *3 NE*. Vilma takes *6 NE*.

*R4T23:* Winter continues her dramatic oration as she backs up against the outer wall. She casts a spell directed at the cultist. *"We don't need to hear any more of your accursed mutterings, you nutter."*

*R4T18:* St. Dorn fishhooks around, jumps up on the bed and then off it to come at the woman from the side of the desk. He swings at her legs, but she jumps over the attack.

*R4T17:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Flair on deck, Vilma in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 morale charm/ fear, +1 competence weapon attack/ damage.
Blue Cultist (f): 27. (33:44). _Shield of faith_ til R47T21. Affected by _fumbletongue_ til R7T23!!!
* Used: CLW. Channel Negative Energy (1/4).
Winter: 23. _Deathwatch_ for 40 min. Inspire Courage!
St. Dorn: 18. _Light_ on warhammer. 
Brother Jaume: 17. Quarterstaff in hand. 
*  Silver dagger on floor of sitting room. 
Flair: 16. Can't use Genie Jaunt til R7T16.
Vilma: 6. _Light_ on morningstar. Judgment: Justice active (+1 attack).

*DEAD*
Cultist (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T17:* Brother Jaume turns, takes a step North and unleashes a flurry of  attacks at the remaining cultist; His face is calm as his fists fly. His first strike is in her babymaker for *13 NL*. Her body doubles in on itself as she drops her rapier in pain. That opens up success for Brother Jaume's next fist which nails her right in the boob for *18 NL*. Calling on his ki, he tries to finish her off but this time her armor saves her from being dropped outright. For his part, Brother Jaume huffs from the effort of having spent the last of his ki.

*R4T16:* Flair, what do you do?

Vilma on deck, Blue in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 morale charm/ fear, +1 competence weapon attack/ damage.
Blue Cultist (f): 27. (33:44, 31 NL). _Shield of faith_ til R47T21. Affected by _fumbletongue_ til R7T23!!! Dropped rapier. STUNNED til R5T17!!!
* Used: CLW. Channel Negative Energy (1/4).
Winter: 23. _Deathwatch_ for 40 min. Inspire Courage!
St. Dorn: 18. _Light_ on warhammer. 
Brother Jaume: 17. Quarterstaff in hand. RS.
*  Silver dagger on floor of sitting room. 
Flair: 16. Can't use Genie Jaunt til R7T16.
Vilma: 6. _Light_ on morningstar. Judgment: Justice active (+1 attack).

*DEAD*
Cultist (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T16:* Flair pauses for a moment. Right this second, there's not a whole lot he  can do to help, and the only remaining belligerent is literally backed  into a corner. So instead he calmly walks over to the dropped rapier (from Red, because he can't in and reach Blue's which dropped in her square - on the table) and  picks it up, his still-empty crossbow in his dominant hand. 

*R4T6:* Vilma, what do you do?

Blue on deck, Winter in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 morale charm/ fear, +1 competence weapon attack/ damage.
Blue Cultist (f): 27. (33:44, 31 NL). _Shield of faith_ til R47T21. Affected by _fumbletongue_ til R7T23!!! Dropped rapier. STUNNED til R5T17!!!
* Used: CLW. Channel Negative Energy (1/4).
Winter: 23. _Deathwatch_ for 40 min. Inspire Courage!
St. Dorn: 18. _Light_ on warhammer. 
Brother Jaume: 17. Quarterstaff in hand. RS.
*  Silver dagger on floor of sitting room. 
Flair: 16. Can't use Genie Jaunt til R7T16. Unloaded crossbow and Red's rapier in hand.
Vilma: 6. _Light_ on morningstar. Judgment: Justice active (+1 attack).

*DEAD*
Cultist (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T6:* Deciding to end it now .... again, Vilma swings her morningstar again toward Blue, but completely misses. Vilma was used to the woman's agile dance-like maneuvers, and her stunned sway throws Vilma off.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T27:* Blue is stunned ...

*R5T23:* Winter continues her dramatic monologue, unable to do much else at this time.

*R5T18:* St. Dorn suffers from the same issues as Vilma, though he is more savvy. *"It seems that she has a field up to deflect those of virtue."*

*R5T17:* Blue recovers from being stunned. Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Flair on deck, Vilma in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 morale charm/ fear, +1 competence weapon attack/ damage.
Blue Cultist (f): 27. (33:44, 31 NL). _Shield of faith_ til R47T21. Affected by _fumbletongue_ til R7T23!!! Dropped rapier. 
* Used: CLW. Channel Negative Energy (1/4).
Winter: 23. _Deathwatch_ for 40 min. Inspire Courage!
St. Dorn: 18. _Light_ on warhammer. 
Brother Jaume: 17. Quarterstaff in hand. RS.
*  Silver dagger on floor of sitting room. 
Flair: 16. Can't use Genie Jaunt til R7T16. Unloaded crossbow and Red's rapier in hand.
Vilma: 6. _Light_ on morningstar. Judgment: Justice active (+1 attack).

*DEAD*
Cultist (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T17:* BJ twirls the heavy oaken shaft and launches a flurry of accurate strikes at the cultist. The first strike hits her in her unprotected right hand for *13*. As she begins to fall foward, the monk's staff hits her straight across the chest to knock her into the wall for *8*. The blow having kept her flopped on the table like a discarded doll.

*R5T16:* Flair dropped his empty crossbow and idly flicked his thumb across the rapier's edge. *"You know"*, he said, addressing the unconscious woman,* "if you just surrender, we could avoid all this unpleasantness."*

It appears that his diplomacy worked, for she has surrendered consciousness!

*Combat Ends ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 morale charm/ fear, +1 competence weapon attack/ damage.
Winter: 23. _Deathwatch_ for 40 min. Inspire Courage!
St. Dorn: 18. _Light_ on warhammer. 
Brother Jaume: 17. Quarterstaff in hand. RS.
*  Silver dagger on floor of sitting room. 
Flair: 16. Can't use Genie Jaunt til R7T16. Unloaded crossbow and Red's rapier in hand.
Vilma: 6. _Light_ on morningstar. Judgment: Justice active (+1 attack).

*DEAD*
Cultist (1).
Blue Cultist (f): 27. (12:44, 31 NL). _Shield of faith_ til R47T21. Affected by _fumbletongue_ til R7T23!!! Dropped rapier. 
* Used: CLW. Channel Negative Energy (1/4).

----------


## lostsole31

As Brother Jaume gets to the area of the basin just outside the sitting room, scores of rats come zipping out of various little holes and cracks and crevices in the walls and baseboards to swarm over Brother Jaume (and his precious cargo), and St. Dorn.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T21:* Flair, what do you do? Your loaded crossbow is in hand.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Risi Nairgon: 22. Studied Vilma for 1 round.
* _Shield_ (7 min). Invisible (7 min).
Flair: 21. Loaded crossbow in hand.
Brother Jaume: 17. Quarterstaff in hand. Carrying cultist woman.
*  Silver dagger on floor of sitting room. 
Vilma: 12. _Light_ on morningstar. 
St. Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer. 
Winter: 9. _Deathwatch_ for 35 min. 
Rat Swarm: 8. (27:27).

*DEAD/ OOC*
Blue Cultist (f): 27. (12:44, 31 NL). _Shield of faith_ til R47T21. Dropped rapier. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
* Used: CLW. Channel Negative Energy (1/4).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T21:* Flair swears in Infernal as he runs past the rats, though the end of the hall is 10' shorter than expected (20' from original). *"It's a swarm! Use bludgeoning weapons and area effects if you can and spread apart as much as possible!"*  And in spite of his own warning, he fires his crossbow at it, hoping to  do some damage despite it going against its harder defenses, but his unfocused shot just hits wall.

*R1T17:* Brother Jaume, you are currently in moderate encumbrance as you carry the unconscious cultist woman, and there are rats all about. An arm/hand is needed to steady the woman, so you can't use your quarterstaff while you hold her. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Risi Nairgon: 22. Studied Vilma for 1 round.
* _Shield_ (7 min). Invisible (7 min).
Flair: 21. Umloaded crossbow in hand.
Brother Jaume: 17. Quarterstaff in hand. Carrying cultist woman.
*  Silver dagger on floor of sitting room. 
Vilma: 12. _Light_ on morningstar. 
St. Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer. 
Winter: 9. _Deathwatch_ for 35 min. 
Rat Swarm: 8. (27:27).

*DEAD/ OOC*
Blue Cultist (f): 27. (12:44, 31 NL). _Shield of faith_ til R47T21. Dropped rapier. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
* Used: CLW. Channel Negative Energy (1/4).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T17:* Brother Jaume grits his teeth and makes a run for it, getting downstairs (off map and out of initiative).

*R1T12:* Vilma, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Risi Nairgon: 22. Studied Vilma for 1 round.
* _Shield_ (7 min). Invisible (7 min).
Flair: 21. Umloaded crossbow in hand.
Vilma: 12. _Light_ on morningstar. 
St. Dorn: 11. _Light_ on warhammer. 
Winter: 9. _Deathwatch_ for 35 min. 
Rat Swarm: 8. (27:27).

*DEAD/ OOC*
Blue Cultist (f): 27. (12:44, 31 NL). _Shield of faith_ til R47T21. Dropped rapier. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
* Used: CLW. Channel Negative Energy (1/4).
Brother Jaume: 17. Quarterstaff in hand. Carrying cultist woman.
*  Silver dagger on floor of sitting room.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T12:* Vilma walks closer to the swarm, before starting the rats' extermination task. She finds that she can't turn the corner because there is a basin there, so has to continue past and into the midst of the rats before dropping her morningstar, but really only killing a single rat on a weapon spike.

*R1T11:* St. Dorn steps out of the mass of rats and to the doorway to the sitting room and starts smashing with his hammer for *11* to the swarm.

*R1T9:* Winter uses her rarely-used claws as a changeling to tear into the rats, doing *4*.

*R1T8:* The rats surge forward, but the AOOs attempted against them all fail. They then begin to nibble on all three heroes: Flair (*1*), Dorn (nothing), Vilma (*3*). It's creepy, but none of the heroes are freaked out.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T21:* Flair, unloaded crossbow in hand, but not the best weapon as you are in the midst of rats. What do you do?

Vilma on deck, St. Dorn in the hole ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Risi Nairgon: 22. Studied Winter for 1 round.
* _Shield_ (7 min). Invisible (7 min).
Flair: 21. Unloaded crossbow in hand.
Vilma: 12. _Light_ on morningstar. 
St. Dorn: 11. _Light_ on warhammer. 
Winter: 9. _Deathwatch_ for 35 min. 
Rat Swarm: 8. (12:27).

*DEAD/ OOC*
Blue Cultist (f): 27. (12:44, 31 NL). _Shield of faith_ til R47T21. Dropped rapier. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
* Used: CLW. Channel Negative Energy (1/4).
Brother Jaume: 17. Quarterstaff in hand. Carrying cultist woman.
*  Silver dagger on floor of sitting room.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T21:* Flair tries to stomp on the swarming pile of rats before moving south, but ends up just kicking them off his legs. He then bolts to the south.

*R2T12:* Vilma, what do you do?

St. Dorn on deck, Winter in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Risi Nairgon: 22. Studied Winter for 1 round.
* _Shield_ (7 min). Invisible (7 min).
Flair: 21. Unloaded crossbow in hand.
Vilma: 12. _Light_ on morningstar. 
St. Dorn: 11. _Light_ on warhammer. 
Winter: 9. _Deathwatch_ for 35 min. 
Rat Swarm: 8. (12:27).

*DEAD/ OOC*
Blue Cultist (f): 27. (12:44, 31 NL). _Shield of faith_ til R47T21. Dropped rapier. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
* Used: CLW. Channel Negative Energy (1/4).
Brother Jaume: 17. Quarterstaff in hand. Carrying cultist woman.
*  Silver dagger on floor of sitting room.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T12:* Still more or less trapped in the middle of the rats, Vilma keeps trying to squish them. Her big, spiky weapons smashes down, squashing enough rats that the remainder scatter! 

*Combat Ends!*

Now what?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Risi Nairgon: 22. Studied Winter for 1 round.
* _Shield_ (7 min). Invisible (7 min).
Flair: 21. Unloaded crossbow in hand.
Vilma: 12. _Light_ on morningstar. 
St. Dorn: 11. _Light_ on warhammer. 
Winter: 9. _Deathwatch_ for 35 min. 

*DEAD/ OOC*
Blue Cultist (f): 27. (12:44, 31 NL). _Shield of faith_ til R47T21. Dropped rapier. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
* Used: CLW. Channel Negative Energy (1/4).
Brother Jaume: 17. Quarterstaff in hand. Carrying cultist woman.
*  Silver dagger on floor of sitting room.

----------


## lostsole31

Vilma, roll a Fort save ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Risi Nairgon: 22. Studied Vlima.
* _Shield_ (7 min). Invisible (7 min).
Vilma: 12. _Light_ on morningstar. 
St. Dorn: 11. _Light_ on warhammer. 
Winter: 9. _Deathwatch_ for 30 min. 

*DEAD/ OOC*
Blue Cultist (f): 27. (12:44, 31 NL). _Shield of faith_ til R47T21. Dropped rapier. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
* Used: CLW. Channel Negative Energy (1/4).
Brother Jaume: 17. Quarterstaff in hand. Carrying cultist woman.
*  Silver dagger on floor of sitting room. 
Flair: 21. Unloaded crossbow in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*Surprise Round ...*

*S21:* Vilma feels a sharp pain under her right shoulder, in the armpit where her armor is vulnerable, taking *29 + 1 poison* *+ 5 bleed*.

*Begin Round One ...*

*R1T22:* Vilma, roll a Fort save vs. poison. You take *5 bleed*. You can barely stand. Right next to you is a blond woman. You don't know where she came from, and she is holding a dagger with your blood on it, blood that flows freely from the artery in your armpit. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Vilma: 22. _Light_ on morningstar. 
Risi Nairgon: 21. 
* DEX Mutagen (70 min). _Shield_ (7 min). Invisible (7 min). 
St. Dorn: 20. _Light_ on warhammer. 
Winter: 13. _Deathwatch_ for 30 min. 

*DEAD/ OOC*
Blue Cultist (f): 27. (12:44, 31 NL). _Shield of faith_ til R47T21. Dropped rapier. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
* Used: CLW. Channel Negative Energy (1/4).
Brother Jaume: 23. Quarterstaff in hand. 
*  Silver dagger on floor of sitting room. 
Flair: 7. Unloaded crossbow in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T22:* Feeling her blood splattering around, Vilma steps aside, closer to her  allies, and quickly heals herself (which stops the bleeding), before putting her shield back on her  arm. "*Some cultist rogue, right there!*" 

*R1T21:* *"Rogue?! Ha! Know that your death comes at the hands of Risi Nairgon, assassin."* She takes a little vial out and sucks down its contents. Her pupils become like that of a feline, she drops her dagger, and steps forward while drawing her rapier. But instead of just stepping into combat range, she moves forward and then hops up onto the basin, looking down and threatening all three of the heroes.

*R1T20:* St. Dorn tried to concentrate on something, but Risi's aggressive maneuver threw him off. He wasn't actually intoning a spell, but it is clear he was concentrating.  *"Winter, go tell the others what is happening."*

*R1T13:* Winter says, *"Until Vilma healed herself, her life signs were fragile. I have more healing power. You go."* She then concentrates and succeeds in her casting, touching Vilma for *6 healing*. *"I'm sorry it's not more, Vilma. But ... it's been a day."*

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T22:* Vilma, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Vilma: 22. _Light_ on morningstar; shield readied.
Risi Nairgon: 21. 
* DEX Mutagen (70 min). _Shield_ (7 min). _Cat's grace_ (7 min). 
St. Dorn: 20. _Light_ on warhammer. 
Winter: 13. _Deathwatch_ for 30 min. 

*DEAD/ OOC*
Blue Cultist (f): 27. (12:44, 31 NL). _Shield of faith_ til R47T21. Dropped rapier. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
* Used: CLW. Channel Negative Energy (1/4).
Brother Jaume: 23. Quarterstaff in hand. 
*  Silver dagger on floor of sitting room. 
Flair: 7. Unloaded crossbow in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T22:* Her shield now in place, Vilma swings her not fully cleaned morningstar at the assassin, pushing past a magical protection to graze against her clothes, and what seems like fine mesh link chains underneath. "*Call the others! We'll need their help here.*" 

*R2T21:* The assassin gets a sense of the defense of the armored woman who gathers strength from her friends. She jumps down from the basin, but far less deftly than when she first went up. Vilma sees an opening and swings again, but doing no better than before, but St. Dorn gets in a lucky shot against the woman's belly for *11*. Risi lands and splatters some of the gore in the basin right in Vilma's eyes, blinding her!

*R2T20:* St. Dorn didn't really see what happened to Vilma, and he is footsteps are heard leaving quickly away.

*R2T13:* Winter casts a spell on Vilma for *5 healing*.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T22:* Vilma, you're blind! What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Vilma: 22. _Light_ on morningstar; shield readied. BLINDED til R3T21!!!
Risi Nairgon: 21. 
* DEX Mutagen (70 min). _Shield_ (7 min). _Cat's grace_ (7 min). 
St. Dorn: 20. _Light_ on warhammer. 
Winter: 13. _Deathwatch_ for 30 min. 

*DEAD/ OOC*
Blue Cultist (f): 27. (12:44, 31 NL). _Shield of faith_ til R47T21. Dropped rapier. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
* Used: CLW. Channel Negative Energy (1/4).
Brother Jaume: 23. Quarterstaff in hand. 
*  Silver dagger on floor of sitting room. 
Flair: 7. Unloaded crossbow in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T22:* With her forearm, the inquisitor wipes her visor clean of the gore, but some of it had actually gotten into her eyes. She desperately attempts to hit the assassin again. She thought she made a great attack, but in her blindness she connects with nothing. It isn't until after her attack that she starts to see again.*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

There is no "Hollywood photo op"/ fantasy art rendering BS in my games for people who wear armors that specify wearing a helm. But that's not me going "ha, ha, you can't reach your eyes" ... that's just a notice that if people want to start Hollywooding their armor, especially to the most vulnerable part of your body, you're going to take partial armor penalties.

*R3T21:* Vilma's eyesight only returns just as the assassin judged it and with some sneaky swordwork fakes out Vilma and stabs her in the joint section, this time under her left underarm to pierce *28 (+5 bleed)*, dropping Vilma instantly from nerve damage and a punctured lung.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Vilma: 22. _Light_ on morningstar; shield readied. BLINDED til R3T21!!!
Risi Nairgon: 21. 
* DEX Mutagen (70 min). _Shield_ (7 min). _Cat's grace_ (7 min). 
St. Dorn: 20. _Light_ on warhammer. 
Winter: 13. _Deathwatch_ for 30 min. 

*DEAD/ OOC*
Blue Cultist (f): 27. (12:44, 31 NL). _Shield of faith_ til R47T21. Dropped rapier. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
* Used: CLW. Channel Negative Energy (1/4).
Brother Jaume: 23. Quarterstaff in hand. 
*  Silver dagger on floor of sitting room. 
Flair: 7. Unloaded crossbow in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T20:* St. Dorn speeds into the northern end of the main hall. *"Come quick! Assassin! Vilma was already poorly off, and I don't know if she held out or not!"*

*R3T13:* A burst of golden light blasts forth from Winter to give *6 healing* to Vilma, but also to the assassin. But at least Vilma is not bleeding or dying now.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T23:* Brother Jaume, you had since had time to deposit your unconscious prisoner, and your staff is in your hand. Do you double move upstairs as quickly as possible?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 23. Quarterstaff in hand. 
*  Silver dagger on floor of sitting room. 
Risi Nairgon: 21. 
* DEX Mutagen (70 min). _Shield_ (7 min). _Cat's grace_ (7 min). 
St. Dorn: 20. _Light_ on warhammer. 
Winter: 13. _Deathwatch_ for 30 min. 
Flair: 7. Unloaded crossbow in hand.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Blue Cultist (f): 27. (12:44, 31 NL). _Shield of faith_ til R47T21. Dropped rapier. UNCONSCIOUS!!!
* Used: CLW. Channel Negative Energy (1/4).
Vilma: 22. _Light_ on morningstar; shield readied. STABLE!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T23:* Face frowning in concern, BJ hustles back upstairs, getting to just above the bottom stairs from the kitchen.

*R4T21:* Risi picks up and puts away her dagger.

*R4T20:* St. Dorn double moves out, knowing Brother Jaume needs the light, and bypasses Brother Jaume by 10' up the stairs.

*R4T13:* Winter comes around the corner and passes St. Dorn to look at him and down the stairs at Brother Jaume. *"I channeled energy to stop her bleeding, but Vilma's down. I think the assassin started out invisibly. I don't know if she's chasing me or finishing off Vilma."*

*R4T7:* Flair, Kris is down here on prisoner watch, and everyone else has gone back upstairs. What do you do?

Brother Jaume on deck.....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 23. Quarterstaff in hand. 
*  Silver dagger on floor of sitting room. 
Risi Nairgon: 21. 
* DEX Mutagen (70 min). _Shield_ (7 min). _Cat's grace_ (7 min). 
St. Dorn: 20. _Light_ on warhammer. 
Winter: 13. _Deathwatch_ for 30 min. 
Flair: 7. Unloaded crossbow in hand.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Vilma: 22. _Light_ on morningstar; shield readied. STABLE!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T7:* Flair runs back towards the stairs, cursing himself for not reloading it  earlier. Clumsily getting the bolt into place, he continues his charge  upward to defend his teammate.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T23:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 23. Quarterstaff in hand. 
*  Silver dagger on floor of sitting room. 
Risi Nairgon: 21. 
* DEX Mutagen (70 min). _Shield_ (7 min). _Cat's grace_ (7 min). 
St. Dorn: 20. _Light_ on warhammer. 
Winter: 13. _Deathwatch_ for 30 min. 
Flair: 7. loaded crossbow in hand.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Vilma: 22. _Light_ on morningstar; shield readied. STABLE!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T23:* Brother Jaume nods to winter and rushes past Dorn through the Starfish vampire room and into the hallway. Because of going up the stairs and Vilma's prone body, he didn't quite have enough to get adjacent to the blond woman, but he sees her now, a rapier and dagger in her hands. She puts the dagger away, and with a clean movement, takes a little tiny pouch out of her belt and wipes the tip of her rapier with some icky-looking fluid. Then she looks at Brother Jaume and smiles.

*R5T20-13:* St. Dorn and Winter hustle in right next to Brother Jaume. St. Dorn says, *"It won't do for us to engage her singly in the hallway. That's what she wants from us."*

The blond assassin smiles and nods to St. Dorn in amused consent.

*R5T7:* Flair, loaded crossbow in hand. What do you do?

Brother Jaume on deck, Risi Nairgon in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 23. Quarterstaff in hand. 
*  Silver dagger on floor of sitting room. 
Risi Nairgon: 21. Black adder venom on rapier.
* DEX Mutagen (70 min). _Shield_ (7 min). _Cat's grace_ (7 min). 
St. Dorn: 20. _Light_ on warhammer. 
Winter: 13. _Deathwatch_ for 30 min. 
Flair: 7. loaded crossbow in hand.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Vilma: 22. _Light_ on morningstar; shield readied. STABLE!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T7:* Flair continues to swear as he gets into position. He is still on the stairs by the time he is done a hustle.

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...

R6T23:* Brother Jaume, what do you do? It should be noted that the light is coming from St. Dorn's warhammer, as the light that was on your quarterstaff hasn't been there in a little bit.

Risi on deck, St. Dorn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 23. Quarterstaff in hand. 
*  Silver dagger on floor of sitting room. 
Risi Nairgon: 21. Black adder venom on rapier.
* DEX Mutagen (70 min). _Shield_ (7 min). _Cat's grace_ (7 min). 
St. Dorn: 20. _Light_ on warhammer. 
Winter: 13. _Deathwatch_ for 30 min. 
Flair: 7. loaded crossbow in hand.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Vilma: 22. _Light_ on morningstar; shield readied. STABLE!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T23:* BJ drops his staff and grabs Vilmas body and drags it into his own space, the farthest he can go as her body, armor, and gear is much heavier than Brother Jaume can easily handle. 

*R6T21:* The woman steps up to Brother Jaume and double-finger pokes at Brother Jaume, but St. Dorn briefly steps in the way and gets blinded instead! Though blind, he smiles beatifically.

*R6T20:* Having heroically allowed himself to be blinded, he concentrates on something carefully. but maintains his position.

*R6T13:* Winter heaves and drags Vilma into the corner.

*R6T7:* Flair, what do you do? Remember that going up stairs is double movement.

Brother Jaume on deck, Risi in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 23. Quarterstaff dropped. 
*  Silver dagger on floor of sitting room. 
Risi Nairgon: 21. Black adder venom on rapier.
* DEX Mutagen (70 min). _Shield_ (7 min). _Cat's grace_ (7 min). 
St. Dorn: 20. _Light_ on warhammer. BLINDED til R8T21!!! _Sanctuary_ effect; Risi will need to save on her turn.
Winter: 13. _Deathwatch_ for 30 min. 
Flair: 7. loaded crossbow in hand.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Vilma: 22. _Light_ on morningstar; shield readied. STABLE!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T7:* Flair continues his trek to aid his trouble prone friends, doing his best to not trip in the darkness. You don't get very far as getting up the stairs in the dark is difficult, but by the end you are looking down the stairwell hallway into the sitting room where a few candles are burning.

*End Round 6, Begin Round 7 ...

R7T23:* Brother Jaume, quarterstaff is dropped. St. Dorn has been blinded, though likely only temporarily. Vilma has been dragged out of the way. What do you do?

Risi on deck, St. Dorn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 23. Quarterstaff dropped. 
*  Silver dagger on floor of sitting room. 
Risi Nairgon: 21. Black adder venom on rapier.
* DEX Mutagen (70 min). _Shield_ (7 min). _Cat's grace_ (7 min). 
St. Dorn: 20. _Light_ on warhammer. BLINDED til R8T21!!! _Sanctuary_ effect; Risi will need to save on her turn.
Winter: 13. _Deathwatch_ for 30 min. 
Flair: 7. loaded crossbow in hand.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Vilma: 22. _Light_ on morningstar; shield readied. STABLE!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T23:* Brother Jaume glares at the assassin and attempts to grab her with his meaty hands. It isn't a complete failure as he tussles with her, but she manages to evade his grasp.

*R7T21:* She seems confused as she is poised to attack the vulnerable and blind older man, but she resets and focuses on Brother Jaume instead. She gives him a painful poke to his left upper arm for *18 + 1 poison* *+ pain effect*.*Spoiler: Brother Jaume*
Show

Though technically you do not have the staggered condition, the effect is the same as you will only be able to use a MA or a SA on your next round.
She then steps back a little.

*R7T20:* St. Dorn asks, *"Did she try to attack me? or, did it look like she wanted to, but didn't?"*

Winter answers, *"Yes."*

*"Good,"* says St. Dorn. *"She still there?"*

*"No."*

St. Dorn just steps into the area once held by the assassin.

*R7T13:* *"Sanctuary?"* asks Winter.

*"Yup ... grace."*

*"I didn't see you cast. Probably the best use of that I've seen,"* Winter continues, and then shouts, *"Flair! We're in the hallway if you hear us! Vilma still down, St. Dorn is blinded."*

Winter, who never let go of Vilma, continues to move and drag her.

*R7T7:* Flair, what do you do?

Brother Jaume on deck, Risi in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 23. Quarterstaff dropped. Save vs. black adder venom on his turn; 1 rd til R13T23.
*  Silver dagger on floor of sitting room. 
Risi Nairgon: 21. Black adder venom on rapier.
* DEX Mutagen (70 min). _Shield_ (7 min). _Cat's grace_ (7 min). 
St. Dorn: 20. _Light_ on warhammer. BLINDED til R8T21!!! _Sanctuary_ effect; Risi will need to save on her turn.
Winter: 13. _Deathwatch_ for 30 min. 
Flair: 7. loaded crossbow in hand.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Vilma: 22. _Light_ on morningstar; shield readied. STABLE!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T7:* Flair rushes to the aid of his teammates, hoping that he won't be too late to help. Flair turns the corner and only has to move a total of 15' before he sees all party members, all within 30', not including the bad guy. Winter is in the middle of slowing dragging Vilma towards the sitting room. Flair lets loose with a healing burst of *8* to those that need it, fully healing himself and St. Dorn, and bringing Vilma to consciousness.

*End Round 7, Begin Round 8 ...

R8T23:* Brother Jaume, you know that St. Dorn's _sanctuary_ will only keep the assassin at bay if she doesn't try to tumble past him, but otherwise offers a breath of peace for a second. Vilma just awoke, though is still prone, and her morningstar is under St. Dorn's feet (and glowing). What do you do?

In addition, roll a Fort save vs. poison!

Vilma on deck, Risi in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 23. Quarterstaff dropped. Save vs. black adder venom on his turn; 1 rd til R13T23.
*  Silver dagger on floor of sitting room. 
Vilma: 22. _Light_ on morningstar; shield readied. PRONE!!!
Risi Nairgon: 21. Black adder venom on rapier.
* DEX Mutagen (70 min). _Shield_ (7 min). _Cat's grace_ (7 min). 
St. Dorn: 20. _Light_ on warhammer. BLINDED til R8T21!!! _Sanctuary_ effect; Risi will need to save on her turn.
Winter: 13. _Deathwatch_ for 30 min. 
Flair: 7. loaded crossbow in hand.

*DEAD/ OOC*

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T23:* Grimacing with the pain, the stout moneric hops up onto the  basin counter in the hallway; hopefully bringing attacks to bear on their  assailant and depriving her of the height advantage. 

*R8T22:* Vilma, you are prone. Your shield is readied on your arm, but your morningstar lies on the floor by St. Dorn. You are not threatened by the enemy. What do you do?

Risi on deck, St. Dorn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 23. Quarterstaff dropped. 
*  Silver dagger on floor of sitting room. 
Vilma: 22. _Light_ on morningstar; shield readied. PRONE!!!
Risi Nairgon: 21. FAILED vs. St. Dorn's sanctuary.
* DEX Mutagen (70 min). _Shield_ (7 min). _Cat's grace_ (7 min). _Fox' cunning_ (7 min).
St. Dorn: 20. _Light_ on warhammer. BLINDED til R8T21!!! _Sanctuary_ effect til R10T20. Handing staff to Brother Jaume.
Winter: 13. _Deathwatch_ for 30 min. 
Flair: 7. Loaded crossbow in hand.

*DEAD/ OOC*

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T22:* Vilma grabs her weapon and stands back up. 

*R8T21:* Risi steps away from the annoyingly protected older man and the man she can't possibly beat - because the latter has the high ground. In one smooth motion she takes something from her belt and downs it, just as St. Dorn recovers his sight.

*R8T20:* St. Dorn feels for Brother Jaume's staff to pick it up, handing it in the direction of the clonk. 

*R8T13:* Winter, like Flair, lets loose positive energy from her body without need of a holy symbol, providing upwards of *7 healing* to Brother Jaume and Vilma.

*R8T7:* Flair, you have a loaded crossbow in hand. What do you do?

Brother Jaume on deck, Vilma in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 23. Quarterstaff dropped. 
*  Silver dagger on floor of sitting room. 
Vilma: 22. _Light_ on morningstar in hand; shield readied. 
Risi Nairgon: 21. FAILED vs. St. Dorn's sanctuary.
* DEX Mutagen (70 min). _Shield_ (7 min). _Cat's grace_ (7 min). _Fox' cunning_ (7 min).
St. Dorn: 20. _Light_ on warhammer. _Sanctuary_ effect til R10T20. Handing staff to Brother Jaume.
Winter: 13. _Deathwatch_ for 30 min. 
Flair: 7. Loaded crossbow in hand.

*DEAD/ OOC*

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T7:* Flair moves into the hallway, his crossbow trained at the assassin,  steadying himself should she make hostile action against the party. 

*End Round 8, Begin Round 9 ...

R9T23:* Brother Jaume, what do you do? The assassin is out of reach, you are standing on a basin counter, and St. Dorn is handing you your staff (MA to take).

Vilma on deck, Risi in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 23. Quarterstaff dropped. 
*  Silver dagger on floor of sitting room. 
Vilma: 22. _Light_ on morningstar in hand; shield readied. 
Risi Nairgon: 21. FAILED vs. St. Dorn's sanctuary.
* DEX Mutagen (70 min). _Shield_ (7 min). _Cat's grace_ (7 min). _Fox' cunning_ (7 min).
St. Dorn: 20. _Light_ on warhammer. _Sanctuary_ effect til R10T20. Handing staff to Brother Jaume.
Winter: 13. _Deathwatch_ for 30 min. 
Flair: 7. Loaded crossbow in hand. READIED to attack if Risi makes attack vs. party member.

*DEAD/ OOC*

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T23:* Brother Jaume grins fiercely and then leaps off the table ... badly ... but somehow manages to keep his feet. Wildly off-balance, his attempt to overrun the assassin merely serves to help him prop himself up into a more steady stance.

*R9T22:* Vilma, what do you do?

Risi on deck, St. Dorn in the hole ..

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 23. Quarterstaff dropped (in Dorn's hands).
*  Silver dagger on floor of sitting room. 
Vilma: 22. _Light_ on morningstar in hand; shield readied. 
Risi Nairgon: 21. FAILED vs. St. Dorn's sanctuary.
* DEX Mutagen (70 min). _Shield_ (7 min). _Cat's grace_ (7 min). _Fox' cunning_ (7 min).
St. Dorn: 20. _Light_ on warhammer. _Sanctuary_ effect til R10T20. Handing staff to Brother Jaume.
Winter: 13. _Deathwatch_ for 30 min. 
Flair: 7. Loaded crossbow in hand. READIED to attack if Risi makes attack vs. party member.

*DEAD/ OOC*

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T22:* Vilma drops her morningstar so she can have a hand free to take out her mutagen and suck it down. Her muscles swell and distend, pressing her armor's bindings to the limit even as her mind begins to fog over a little.

*R9T21:* Risi takes out a hand crossbow while stepping back and aims at Brother Jaume. Flair's shot goes off, but misses. Her shot likewise goes off at Brother Jaume, but he swats the bolt aside.

*R9T20:* St. Dorn puts away his hammer and puts a hand on Brother Jaume for *2 healing*.

*R9T13:* Winter channels again for *8 healing* to Brother Jaume and Vilma.

*End Round 9, Begin Round 10 ...

R10T23:* Brother Jaume, St. Dorn still has your staff. What do you do?

Vilma on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 23. Quarterstaff dropped (in Dorn's hands).
*  Silver dagger on floor of sitting room. 
Vilma: 22. _Light_ on morningstar (dropped); shield readied. STR Mutagen (40 min).
Flair: 21.5. Unloaded crossbow in hand.
Risi Nairgon: 21. FAILED vs. St. Dorn's sanctuary. Rapier and masterwork hand crossbow in hand.
* DEX Mutagen (70 min). _Shield_ (7 min). _Cat's grace_ (7 min). _Fox' cunning_ (7 min).
St. Dorn: 20. _Light_ on warhammer (stowed) _Sanctuary_ effect til R10T20. Handing staff to Brother Jaume.
Winter: 13. _Deathwatch_ for 30 min. 

*DEAD/ OOC*

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T23:* Brother Jaume tries to overrun his adversary again now that he has better footing, but she manages to hold him off.

*R10T22:* Vilma, what do you do? Your morningstar is on the ground at your feet.

Flair on deck, Risi in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 23. Quarterstaff dropped (in Dorn's hands).
*  Silver dagger on floor of sitting room. 
Vilma: 22. _Light_ on morningstar (dropped); shield readied. STR Mutagen (40 min).
Flair: 21.5. Unloaded crossbow in hand.
Risi Nairgon: 21. FAILED vs. St. Dorn's sanctuary. Rapier and masterwork hand crossbow in hand.
* DEX Mutagen (70 min). _Shield_ (7 min). _Cat's grace_ (7 min). _Fox' cunning_ (7 min).
St. Dorn: 20. _Light_ on warhammer (stowed) _Sanctuary_ effect til R10T20. Handing staff to Brother Jaume.
Winter: 13. _Deathwatch_ for 30 min. 

*DEAD/ OOC*

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T22:* Vilma grabs her weapon. "*I'm not sure you can keep fighting her that way!*" 

*R10T21.5:* Flair yells at his teammates as he reloads his crossbow. *"Moving us back!"* he  shouts, once again using his teleportative ability, though this time he  displaces all of his teammates. He then steps into a towards the room;  better to face her there than in a narrow hallway.

*R11T21:* Risi drops her rapier, steps forward, reloads her hand crossbow, and shoots past the monk to hit Flair for *9 + 1 poison*.

*R10T20:* *"That's it, my sanctuary is done,"* says St. Dorn. He then prays for a battle spell for himself as he heads back into the hallway behind Brother Jaume. *"Your staff, sir, or I drop it."*

*R10T13:* Winter gives another burst that fully heals Brother Jaume and Flair, and gives *11 healing* to Vilma.

*End Round 10, Begin Round 11 ...

R11T23:* Brother Jaume, do you take your staff from St. Dorn or not (MA), because otherwise he says he's just going to drop it.

Vilma on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 23. Quarterstaff dropped (in Dorn's hands).
*  Silver dagger on floor of sitting room. 
Vilma: 22. _Light_ on morningstar, shield readied. STR Mutagen (40 min).
Flair: 21.5. Loaded crossbow in hand. Can't use _genie jaunt_ til R15T21.5.
*  POISON:  Must make Fort save vs. black adder venom.
Risi Nairgon: 21. Rapier dropped, masterwork hand crossbow (unloaded) in hand.
* DEX Mutagen (70 min). _Shield_ (7 min). _Cat's grace_ (7 min). _Fox' cunning_ (7 min).
St. Dorn: 20. _Light_ on warhammer (stowed). Handing staff to Brother Jaume.
* Divine favor til R20T20 (+1 luck bonus to attack & damage rolls).
Winter: 13. _Deathwatch_ for 30 min. 

*DEAD/ OOC*

----------


## lostsole31

*R11T23:* The intrepid moneric shakes his head negative before charging towards the assassin again. It is quite the tussle, and Brother Jaume is barely thrown off.

*R11T22:* Vilma, what do you do?

Flair on deck, Risi in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 23. Quarterstaff dropped (in Dorn's hands).
*  Silver dagger on floor of sitting room. 
Vilma: 22. _Light_ on morningstar, shield readied. STR Mutagen (40 min).
Flair: 21.5. Loaded crossbow in hand. Can't use _genie jaunt_ til R15T21.5.
*  POISON:  Must make Fort save vs. black adder venom.
Risi Nairgon: 21. Rapier dropped, masterwork hand crossbow (unloaded) in hand.
* DEX Mutagen (70 min). _Shield_ (7 min). _Cat's grace_ (7 min). _Fox' cunning_ (7 min).
St. Dorn: 20. _Light_ on warhammer (stowed). Handing staff to Brother Jaume.
* Divine favor til R20T20 (+1 luck bonus to attack & damage rolls).
Winter: 13. _Deathwatch_ for 30 min. 

*DEAD/ OOC*

----------


## lostsole31

*R11T22:* Vilma gets ready for more trouble. 

*R11T21.5:* Flair swears at the monk, as he was doing the exact opposite of what he was told, *"Tu denso cazzo di madre, fall back!"* 

That swear seems to come back at him with karma as the poison in the system to cause him to take *1 poison + weakened*. Continuing to swear, he moves behind the monk as if to start to  pull him back himself. Instead, he reaches over the man's shoulder to  punch the assassin, as it was a better option than accidentally shooting  Jaume in the back due to his horrible positioning. His fist bounces off of unseen magical protection.

*R11T21:* Risi steps back to where her rapier is and reloads. She shifts her feet when she shoots, and her own rapier underfoot causes her stance to shoot well into the ceiling.

*R11T20:* St. Dorn moves into the sitting room with the others while getting out his hammer, drops Brother Jaume's staff, and gets ready to hit her with his hammer should she come in.

*R11T13:* Winter delays ...

*End Round 11, Begin Round 12 ...

R12T23:* Brother Jaume, St. Dorn took your staff into the next room. With his hammer leaving, so did the light and you are in darkness. What do you do?

Vilma on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 23. Quarterstaff dropped.
*  Silver dagger on floor of sitting room. 
Vilma: 22. _Light_ on morningstar, shield readied. STR Mutagen (40 min). READIED to attack if Risi gets w/in melee reach.
Flair: 21.5. Loaded crossbow in hand. Can't use _genie jaunt_ til R15T21.5.
*  POISON:  Must make Fort save vs. black adder venom each round til R16T21!!!
** *Weakened:* A character whose health is weakened by Constitution poison takes a 2 penalty on all Fortitude saves and Constitution checks. Every time he attempts a Fortitude save against the poison, whether he succeeds or fails, he takes damage as on initial exposure.
Risi Nairgon: 21. Rapier dropped, masterwork hand crossbow (unloaded) in hand.
* DEX Mutagen (70 min). _Shield_ (7 min). _Cat's grace_ (7 min). _Fox' cunning_ (7 min).
St. Dorn: 20. _Light_ on warhammer (stowed).  READIED to attack her with warhammer if she gets in reach.
* Divine favor til R20T20 (+1 luck bonus to attack & damage rolls).
Winter: 13. _Deathwatch_ for 30 min. DELAYING!!!

*DEAD/ OOC*

----------


## lostsole31

*R12T23:* Brother Jaume does not move. 

*R12T22: * Vilma, your readied action didn't occur. What do you do?

Flair on deck, Risi in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 23. Quarterstaff dropped. DELAYING ...
*  Silver dagger on floor of sitting room. 
Vilma: 22. _Light_ on morningstar, shield readied. STR Mutagen (40 min). READIED to attack if Risi gets w/in melee reach.
Flair: 21.5. Loaded crossbow in hand. Can't use _genie jaunt_ til R15T21.5.
*  POISON:  Must make Fort save vs. black adder venom each round til R16T21!!!
** *Weakened:* A character whose health is weakened by Constitution poison takes a 2 penalty on all Fortitude saves and Constitution checks. Every time he attempts a Fortitude save against the poison, whether he succeeds or fails, he takes damage as on initial exposure.
Risi Nairgon: 21. Rapier dropped, masterwork hand crossbow (unloaded) in hand.
* DEX Mutagen (70 min). _Shield_ (7 min). _Cat's grace_ (7 min). _Fox' cunning_ (7 min).
St. Dorn: 20. _Light_ on warhammer (stowed).  READIED to attack her with warhammer if she gets in reach.
* Divine favor til R20T20 (+1 luck bonus to attack & damage rolls).
Winter: 13. _Deathwatch_ for 30 min. DELAYING!!!

*DEAD/ OOC*

----------


## lostsole31

*R12T22:* "*Come over here!*" shouts Vilma.

*R12T21.5:* Flair resists the remainder of whatever poison was affecting him. He continues to swear at the stubborn monk, touching his shoulder before falling back a few feet to the shuttered window to the north. He doesn't see Brother Jaume (or the assassin) anymore ... of course, he was only lucky to touch Brother Jaume in the darkness as it was.

*R12T21:* The assassin cannot be seen by those in the hallway.

*R12T20:* St. Dorn re-readies ....

*End Round 12, Begin Round 13 ...

R13T23:* Brother Jaume moves out of the darkness and into the sitting room, picking up his staff, and nodding to St. Dorn.

*R13T21.5:* Flair, you are the last one in the dark hallway. What do you do?

Risi on deck, St. Dorn in the hole, Vilma/ Winter delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 23. Quarterstaff in hand. (4) THP til R22T21.5.
*  Silver dagger on floor of sitting room. 
Vilma: 22. _Light_ on morningstar, shield readied. STR Mutagen (40 min). DELAYING ...
Flair: 21.5. Loaded crossbow in hand. Can't use _genie jaunt_ til R15T21.5. Can't use Ubro's major ability til R17T21.5.
** *Weakened:* A character whose health is weakened by Constitution poison takes a 2 penalty on all Fortitude saves and Constitution checks. Every time he attempts a Fortitude save against the poison, whether he succeeds or fails, he takes damage as on initial exposure.
Risi Nairgon: 21. Rapier in hand.
* DEX Mutagen (70 min). _Shield_ (7 min). _Cat's grace_ (7 min). _Fox' cunning_ (7 min).
St. Dorn: 20. _Light_ on warhammer (stowed).  READIED to attack her with warhammer if she gets in reach.
* Divine favor til R20T20 (+1 luck bonus to attack & damage rolls).
Winter: 13. _Deathwatch_ for 30 min. DELAYING!!!

*DEAD/ OOC*

----------


## lostsole31

*R13T21.5:* Rather than leave himself as a target, Flair rushes back into the room,  readying himself to strike back at the assassin should she reveal  herself. 

*R13T21:* ...

*R13T20:* St. Dorn re-readies....

*End Round 13, Begin Round 14 ...

R14T23:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Flair on deck, Risi in the hole?, Vilma/ Winter delaying ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 23. Quarterstaff in hand. (4) THP til R22T21.5.
*  Silver dagger on floor of sitting room. 
Vilma: 22. _Light_ on morningstar, shield readied. STR Mutagen (40 min). DELAYING ...
Flair: 21.5. Loaded crossbow in hand. Can't use _genie jaunt_ til R15T21.5. Can't use Ubro's major ability til R17T21.5.
** *Weakened:* A character whose health is weakened by Constitution poison takes a 2 penalty on all Fortitude saves and Constitution checks. Every time he attempts a Fortitude save against the poison, whether he succeeds or fails, he takes damage as on initial exposure.
Risi Nairgon: 21. Rapier and _wand of invisibility_ in hand. _Invisible_ til R43T21.
* DEX Mutagen (70 min). _Shield_ (7 min). _Cat's grace_ (7 min). _Fox' cunning_ (7 min).
St. Dorn: 20. _Light_ on warhammer (stowed).  READIED to attack her with warhammer if she gets in reach.
* Divine favor til R20T20 (+1 luck bonus to attack & damage rolls).
Winter: 13. _Deathwatch_ for 30 min. DELAYING!!!

*DEAD/ OOC*

----------


## lostsole31

*R14T23:* Brother Jaume hops onto the bureau to the south and readies himself. 

*R14T21.5:* Flair, your readied action did not go off. What do you do?

Risi on deck? St. Dorn in the hole, Vilma/ Winter delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 23. Quarterstaff in hand. (4) THP til R22T21.5. READIED to attack w/ fist (17 attack, 9 damage).
*  Silver dagger on floor of sitting room. 
Vilma: 22. _Light_ on morningstar, shield readied. STR Mutagen (40 min). DELAYING ...
Flair: 21.5. Loaded crossbow in hand. Can't use _genie jaunt_ til R15T21.5. Can't use Ubro's major ability til R17T21.5.
** *Weakened:* A character whose health is weakened by Constitution poison takes a 2 penalty on all Fortitude saves and Constitution checks. Every time he attempts a Fortitude save against the poison, whether he succeeds or fails, he takes damage as on initial exposure.
Risi Nairgon: 21. Rapier and _wand of invisibility_ in hand. _Invisible_ til R43T21.
* DEX Mutagen (70 min). _Shield_ (7 min). _Cat's grace_ (7 min). _Fox' cunning_ (7 min).
St. Dorn: 20. _Light_ on warhammer (stowed).  READIED to attack her with warhammer if she gets in reach.
* Divine favor til R20T20 (+1 luck bonus to attack & damage rolls).
Winter: 13. _Deathwatch_ for 30 min. DELAYING!!!

*DEAD/ OOC*

----------


## lostsole31

*R14T21.5:* Flair simply resets his readied action to attack the assassin if she comes into view. 

*R14T20:* St. Dorn resets his readied action...

*End Round 14, Begin Round 15 ...

**R15T23:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Vilma on deck, Flair in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 23. Quarterstaff in hand. (4) THP til R22T21.5. 
*  Silver dagger on floor of sitting room. 
Vilma: 22. _Light_ on morningstar, shield readied. STR Mutagen (40 min). DELAYING ...
Flair: 21.5. Loaded crossbow in hand. Can't use _genie jaunt_ til R15T21.5. Can't use Ubro's major ability til R17T21.5. READIED to shoot assassin if she comes into view.
** *Weakened:* A character whose health is weakened by Constitution poison takes a 2 penalty on all Fortitude saves and Constitution checks. Every time he attempts a Fortitude save against the poison, whether he succeeds or fails, he takes damage as on initial exposure.
Risi Nairgon: 21. Rapier in hand. _Invisible_ til R43T21.
* DEX Mutagen (70 min). _Shield_ (7 min). _Cat's grace_ (7 min). _Fox' cunning_ (7 min).
St. Dorn: 20. _Light_ on warhammer (stowed).  READIED to attack her with warhammer if she gets in reach.
* Divine favor til R20T20 (+1 luck bonus to attack & damage rolls).
Winter: 13. _Deathwatch_ for 30 min. DELAYING!!!

*DEAD/ OOC*

----------


## lostsole31

And now, with everyone readied (and re-readying) and delaying ... several, several seconds pass.

Does anyone break the standoff because you're impatient, or do you maintain taut vigilance? 

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 23. Quarterstaff in hand. (4) THP til R22T21.5. READIED to attack assassin when she appears.
*  Silver dagger on floor of sitting room. 
Vilma: 22. _Light_ on morningstar, shield readied. STR Mutagen (40 min). DELAYING ...
Flair: 21.5. Loaded crossbow in hand. Can't use _genie jaunt_ til R15T21.5. Can't use Ubro's major ability til R17T21.5. READIED to shoot assassin if she comes into view.
** *Weakened:* A character whose health is weakened by Constitution poison takes a 2 penalty on all Fortitude saves and Constitution checks. Every time he attempts a Fortitude save against the poison, whether he succeeds or fails, he takes damage as on initial exposure.
Risi Nairgon: 21. Rapier in hand. _Invisible_ til R43T21.
* DEX Mutagen (70 min). _Shield_ (7 min). _Cat's grace_ (7 min). _Fox' cunning_ (7 min).
St. Dorn: 20. _Light_ on warhammer (stowed).  READIED to attack her with warhammer if she gets in reach.
* Divine favor til R20T20 (+1 luck bonus to attack & damage rolls).
Winter: 13. _Deathwatch_ for 30 min. DELAYING!!!

*DEAD/ OOC*

----------


## lostsole31

About 20 seconds go by. Flair feels both of his vestige major abilities return. Vilma, with her shield readied, moves just out into the corridor to block the doorway and protect her friends.  Yet another taut fifteen seconds go by...

Flair, roll a Fort save. You are unaware of the danger which is not the same as "not knowing what the save is for." You cannot use your Deductive Leap for this saving throw.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 23. Quarterstaff in hand. (4) THP til R2Txx. 
*  Silver dagger on floor of sitting room. 
Vilma: 22. _Light_ on morningstar, shield readied. STR Mutagen (40 min). DELAYING ...
Flair: 21.5. Loaded crossbow in hand. 
** *Weakened:* A character whose health is weakened by Constitution poison takes a 2 penalty on all Fortitude saves and Constitution checks. 
Risi Nairgon: 21. Rapier in hand. _Invisible_ til R20T21.
* DEX Mutagen (70 min). _Shield_ (7 min). _Cat's grace_ (7 min). _Fox' cunning_ (7 min).
St. Dorn: 20. _Light_ on warhammer (stowed).
* Divine favor til R2Txx (+1 luck bonus to attack & damage rolls).
Winter: 13. _Deathwatch_ for 30 min. 

*DEAD/ OOC*

----------


## lostsole31

*Suprise Round:* There is a ruffling sort of thump behind the party.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T25:* More movement, and sounds like someone drinking something, with the faint tinkle of a tiny glass vial dropped and breaking on the floor. *"Now, I'm ready for the lot of you,"* says the assassin's voice.

*R1T20:* Vilma you spin to look into the sitting room. In addition to your standing (and still gobsmacked) party members, Flair is face down on the rug. There is a pool of blood fast spreading outwards from his head. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Risi Nairgon: 25. Rapier and _wand of invisibility_ in hand. _Displacement_ til R8T25. Hiding.
* DEX Mutagen (70 min). _Shield_ (7 min). _Cat's grace_ (7 min). _Fox' cunning_ (7 min).
Vilma: 20. _Light_ on morningstar, shield readied. STR Mutagen (40 min). 
Winter: 19. _Deathwatch_ for 30 min. 
St. Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer (stowed).
* Divine favor til R2T12 (+1 luck bonus to attack & damage rolls).
Brother Jaume: 8. Quarterstaff in hand. (4) THP til R2T8. 
*  Silver dagger on floor of sitting room. 

*DEAD/ OOC*
Flair: 21.5. Loaded crossbow in hand. 
** *Weakened:* A character whose health is weakened by Constitution poison takes a 2 penalty on all Fortitude saves and Constitution checks.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T20:* Vilma looks around, trying to find the broken glass, and sees some just north of where Flair lays. She then advances to try to protect who she still can. 

*R1T19:* Winter backs into the corner after she turns and sees Flair. She doesn't have to check his body, for a spell from Pharasma that has been running for many minutes still tells her what she now tells you. *"Flair is dead. Not dying .... dead."*

*R1T12:* St Dorn turns and looks at Flair and the noise, then listens to Winter. With a grimly set jaw, he steps over to the sitting room door to the hallway .... and shuts it. He then turns around.

*R1T8:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Vilma on deck, Winter in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Risi Nairgon: 25. Rapier and _wand of invisibility_ in hand. _Displacement_ til R8T25. Hiding.
* DEX Mutagen (70 min). _Shield_ (7 min). _Cat's grace_ (7 min). _Fox' cunning_ (7 min).
Vilma: 20. _Light_ on morningstar, shield readied. STR Mutagen (40 min). READIED to attack assassin (28 to hit).
Winter: 19. _Deathwatch_ for 30 min. 
St. Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer (stowed).
* Divine favor til R2T12 (+1 luck bonus to attack & damage rolls).
Brother Jaume: 8. Quarterstaff in hand. (4) THP til R2T8. 
*  Silver dagger on floor of sitting room. 

*DEAD/ OOC*
Flair: 21.5. Loaded crossbow in hand. 
** *Weakened:* A character whose health is weakened by Constitution poison takes a 2 penalty on all Fortitude saves and Constitution checks.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T8:* Hearing the glass break and Flair fall, Brother Jaume tries to leap from his perch on the bureau to the larger central table, but falls ... his bare legs and fluttering robe passing close to Vilma as he lands prone on the ground to the south of her. Landing with a thump (and *1 damage*), his muscles are sore as he the stands up, abashed.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

**R2T20:* Vilma, what do you do?

Winter on deck, St. Dorn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Risi Nairgon: 25. Rapier and _wand of invisibility_ in hand. _Displacement_ til R8T25. Hiding. _Adhesive spittle_ til R9T20.
* DEX Mutagen (70 min). _Shield_ (7 min). _Cat's grace_ (7 min). _Fox' cunning_ (7 min).
Vilma: 20. _Light_ on morningstar, shield readied. STR Mutagen (40 min). READIED to attack assassin (28 to hit).
Winter: 19. _Deathwatch_ for 30 min. 
St. Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer (stowed).
* Divine favor til R2T12 (+1 luck bonus to attack & damage rolls).
Brother Jaume: 8. Quarterstaff in hand. (4) THP til R2T8. 
*  Silver dagger on floor of sitting room. 

*DEAD/ OOC*
Flair: 21.5. Loaded crossbow in hand. 
** *Weakened:* A character whose health is weakened by Constitution poison takes a 2 penalty on all Fortitude saves and Constitution checks.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T20:* Vilma moves to where the glass shards are, and in doing so finds the assassin and goes right up to her. "Here!" shouts Vilma furiously as her morningstar clobbers the assassin in the head for *13*.

*R2T19:* Winter vaults over Flair's body and deals with the mess of the star vampire to come up next to Vilma, dagger in hand. *"You like to kill? See what the stillness of death is like for yourself!"* she says, tears forming in her eyes as she concentrates on something. A pale energy surrounds her open hand and she tries to touch the assassin, but Risi is too quick for her.

*R2T12:* Just as St. Dorn's battle spell falters on himself, he is called again to it. St. Dorn hops up onto the table and throws a Hail, Milani! pass as he casts a spell. *"Stop fighting! Everyone stop fighting so as not to break the charm ... just in case it holds. Risi Nairgon, hurt no other person."*

*R2T8:* Brother Jaume, the boon Flair gave you before finally fades. What do you do?

Risi on deck, Vilma in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Risi Nairgon: 25. Rapier and _wand of invisibility_ in hand. _Displacement_ til R8T25. _Adhesive spittle_ til R9T20. FAILED vs. St. Dorn's charm.
* DEX Mutagen (70 min). _Shield_ (7 min). _Cat's grace_ (7 min). _Fox' cunning_ (7 min).
Vilma: 20. _Light_ on morningstar, shield readied. STR Mutagen (40 min). 
Winter: 19. _Deathwatch_ for 30 min. Dagger in hand. Gentle Rest domain power active on hand.
St. Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer (stowed).
Brother Jaume: 8. Quarterstaff in hand. 
*  Silver dagger on floor of sitting room. 

*DEAD/ OOC*
Flair: 21.5. Loaded crossbow in hand. 
** *Weakened:* A character whose health is weakened by Constitution poison takes a 2 penalty on all Fortitude saves and Constitution checks.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T8:* Brother Jaume will move up next to Winter; ready for whatever happens.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T25:* *"What do you want, old man?"* Risi calls out to the man standing on the table while she is seemingly ready to cause harm. *"You and your friends made a nuisance here, and I've been asked to assassinate you. Maybe I let an old chowderhead like you go, and I'd be fine with that if go you did ... from Thrushmoor, and bother no more about this place. Just you, though. Your metal-skinned bitch here is gonna' die for hitting me like that."*

*R3T20:* Vilma, what do you do? Do you delay, ready, or act?

Winter on deck, St. Dorn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Risi Nairgon: 25. Rapier and _wand of invisibility_ in hand. _Displacement_ til R8T25. _Adhesive spittle_ til R9T20. FAILED vs. St. Dorn's charm.
* DEX Mutagen (70 min). _Shield_ (7 min). _Cat's grace_ (7 min). _Fox' cunning_ (7 min).
Vilma: 20. _Light_ on morningstar, shield readied. STR Mutagen (40 min). 
Winter: 19. _Deathwatch_ for 30 min. Dagger in hand. Gentle Rest domain power active on hand.
St. Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer (stowed).
Brother Jaume: 8. Quarterstaff in hand. 
*  Silver dagger on floor of sitting room. 

*DEAD/ OOC*
Flair: 21.5. Loaded crossbow in hand. 
** *Weakened:* A character whose health is weakened by Constitution poison takes a 2 penalty on all Fortitude saves and Constitution checks.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T20:* "*You stay there for now!*" Vilma snarls as she readies an attack in case Risi is faking her parley. 

*R3T19:* Winter delays ...

*R3T12:* *"Let me put it to you another way,"* says St. Dorn. *"You have killed one of ours. Individually, you are more capable than any single one of us. But you have two clerics, an inquisitor, and a saint of good gods. We have the ability to consistently heal each other at a rate that outstrips your ability to harm. You may kill another one, or even two of us. But in the end you will be killed, and there are those of us who will still survive. Is your mission to kill as many as possible before dying yourself? If so, then continue to fight. But if not, then take your win of one dead and be gone from here with your life intact, and the rest of us with ours."*

*R3T8:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Risi on deck, Vilma in the hole, Winter delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Risi Nairgon: 25. Rapier and _wand of invisibility_ in hand. _Displacement_ til R8T25. _Adhesive spittle_ til R9T20. FAILED vs. St. Dorn's charm.
* DEX Mutagen (70 min). _Shield_ (7 min). _Cat's grace_ (7 min). _Fox' cunning_ (7 min).
Vilma: 20. _Light_ on morningstar, shield readied. STR Mutagen (40 min). READIED to attack if Risi does anything other than talking.
Winter: 19. _Deathwatch_ for 30 min. Dagger in hand. Gentle Rest domain power active on hand. DELAYING ...
St. Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer (stowed).
Brother Jaume: 8. Quarterstaff in hand. 
*  Silver dagger on floor of sitting room. 

*DEAD/ OOC*
Flair: 21.5. Loaded crossbow in hand. 
** *Weakened:* A character whose health is weakened by Constitution poison takes a 2 penalty on all Fortitude saves and Constitution checks.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T8:* Brother Jaume readies to act if the assassin attacks. 

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T26-25:* Risi takes a few long seconds to consider St. Dorn's words, and then says, *"Agreed! I have killed one in Hastur's name, and Melisenn will be happy for it."*

She then withdraws - but not before Vilma attempts a clumsy attack against her - and then down and around the end of the hallway, and you hear her footsteps fast moving downstairs.

*R4T19:* Winter drops her effect and immediately kneels down and tends to Flair.

*R4T12:* St. Dorn says, *"I will make sure she heads out. Vilma, just let her go. Don't attack again or we risk losing the charm, and everyone is in peril for want of blood."* He then heads downstairs.

*R4T8:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Vilma on deck, Risi in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Vilma: 26. _Light_ on morningstar, shield readied. STR Mutagen (40 min). 
Risi Nairgon: 25. Rapier and _wand of invisibility_ in hand. _Displacement_ til R8T25. _Adhesive spittle_ til R9T20. FAILED vs. St. Dorn's charm.
* DEX Mutagen (70 min). _Shield_ (7 min). _Cat's grace_ (7 min). _Fox' cunning_ (7 min).
Winter: 19. _Deathwatch_ for 30 min. Dagger in hand. Gentle Rest domain power active on hand. DELAYING ...
St. Dorn: 12. _Light_ on warhammer (stowed).
Brother Jaume: 8. Quarterstaff in hand. 
*  Silver dagger on floor of sitting room. 

*DEAD/ OOC*
Flair: 21.5. Loaded crossbow in hand. 
** *Weakened:* A character whose health is weakened by Constitution poison takes a 2 penalty on all Fortitude saves and Constitution checks.

----------


## lostsole31

Brother Jaume enlarges and with full focus of power he strikes the eastern of the two double doors twice to do a total of *10* damage to it.

Shouts from within.

*Round One ...*

*R1T25:* An arrow flies out of the western murder hole next to the entrance to hit Brother Jaume in his left knee for *8 + 4 fire*.

*R1T23:* Krisztina casts a spell on herself, holding a hardened leather strip as a force field shimmers over her momentarily before disappearing. She flies west and up to a height of 15' by the southwestern turret, hopefully out of sight of arrows.

*R1T20:* Brother Jaume, knowing that nothing is helped if the party doesn't break open the crab shell to get the meat, keeps his size and pounds away, doing another *16* to the eastern of the two double doors. The door can only take about another round or so of this punishment.

*R1T18:* Winter, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Undead Mercenary: 25. (48:48). _Stance of piercing rays_. Arrows (19:20).
Kris: 23.
Brother Jaume: 20.
* Eastern Double Door: Hardness (8). HP (14:40).
Winter: 18.
Undead Mercenary: 15. (48:48).
Vilma: 12.
Ms. Wrentz: 11.
Lillian: 9.
Vessex: 8.
St. Dorn: 7.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T18:* Winter clicks her tonhue angrily, a shouted, *"You in there, you are a coward... open the door and face us!"* She draws a dagger and and casts a spell on the massive Brother Jaume, tapping the side of his injured knee for *11 healing*. 

*R1T15:* *"I got something coming out for you!"* shouts a heavily accented voice from inside the eastern arrow loop, with an arrow flying out to hit Brother Jaume in the chest for *10 + 3 fire*.

*R1T12:* Vilma, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Undead Mercenary: 25. (48:48). _Stance of piercing rays_. Arrows (19:20).
Kris: 23.
Brother Jaume: 20.
* Eastern Double Door: Hardness (8). HP (14:40).
Winter: 18. Dagger in hand.
Undead Mercenary: 15. (48:48). _Stance of piercing rays_. Arrows (19:20).
Vilma: 12.
Ms. Wrentz: 11.
Lillian: 9.
Vessex: 8.
St. Dorn: 7.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T12:* Vilma drinks her mutagen, before stepping close to the door while taking out her morningstar. Her muscles engorge and distend, barely constained by her metal armor.

*R1T11:* *"Any day now,..."* says Ms. Wrentz, delaying.

*R1T9-8:* Lillian casts a spell on herself as she gets behind St. Dorn, with her wasp following.

*"... Brother Jaume,"* continues Ms. Wrentz.

*R1T7:*  St. Dorn moves right up to the western arrow slit. *"I sense his evil .... moderate ... and that's not usual except for undead and those devoted to evil powers."*

Foolish though it might seem, he looks into the arrow slit and he calls out as he backs his head up from the hole, *"Juju zombie! Undead! Hardy as a zombie, but sapient, fast and with a powerful fist."*

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T25:* As expected, an arrow flies out of the western murder hole at dorn to strike him in the upper right arm for *2 mod + 2 fire*. *"Yeah? But what the hell are you? My arrow shoulda' skewered you, target practice!"*calls this man's similarly accented Taldane.

*R2T23:* Kris delays...

*R2T20:* Brother Jaume, still enlarged, strikes the eastern of the two doors twice, and with his second hit he splinters the door and the bar that was holding it into place!

*R2T19:* Kris comes out of delay to cast a second protective spell on herself before she flies into the main entrance. A heavy fist swings at her clumsily as she flies past and then up again, now at a height of 10' inside.

*R2T18.5:* Ms. Wrentz double moves inside while drawing her hand crossbow. *"I concur. Juju zombies. So, anti-undead tactics are best,"* she calls from inside. 

*R2T18:* Winter, what do you do?

Blue (eastern) on deck, Vilma in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Red Undead Mercenary: 25. (48:48). _Stance of piercing rays_. Arrows (18). RS.
Brother Jaume: 20.
Kris: 19. _Mage armor_ (4 hours) and _shield_ (4 min.)
Ms. Wrentz: 18.5. Hand crossbow.
Winter: 18. Dagger in hand.
Blue Undead Mercenary: 15. (48:48). _Stance of piercing rays_. Arrows (19). RS.
Vilma: 12. Mutagen active (40 min.).
Lillian: 9. _Divine favor_ til R11T9.
Vessex: 8.
St. Dorn: 7.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T18:* At mention of the ju-ju zombies Winter tries to recall what knows of them before scowling, *"Vile creatures. You have escaped the boneyard long enough, let me bring you the rest you so wrongly flee from."*  Darting forward she steps into the doorway and darts to the left or  right (depending on where makes the most sense when she enters) and then  surveys the room before releasing a pulse of her own holy power in a  wave around her. Though she faces down Red, he resists to to only take *6 PE*, but Blue takes the full force of *12 PE*. 

*R2T15:* Blue drops his bow, draws his longsword, steps up to Winter while changing into a different fighting stance more suitable for a sort of cautious melee. He seems to be trained in some unorthodox fighting style. He begins with a two-handed power strike of his longsword, but he seems to wink in and out of reality, making him hard to track or counter, and he hacks at Winter's upper left arm for *15 + staggered + 2 WIS* as something about the strike seems to corrupt her senses and focus. As keenly developed as her own life energy is, Winter finally realizes that it was a type of poisoning of her ki, her life force.

*R2T12:* Vilma, what do you do? 

Lillian/ Vessex on deck/ in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Red Undead Mercenary: 25. (42:48). _Stance of piercing rays_. Arrows (18). RS.
Brother Jaume: 20.
Kris: 19. _Mage armor_ (4 hours) and _shield_ (4 min.)
Ms. Wrentz: 18.5. Hand crossbow.
Winter: 18. Dagger in hand. Staggered til R3T15!!!
Blue Undead Mercenary: 15. (36:48). Bow dropped, longsword in hand. Arrows (19). RS.
* _Body of the Night_ stance. Expended: _dimensional strike + dizzying venom prana_ (R2).
Vilma: 12. Mutagen active (40 min.).
Lillian: 9. _Divine favor_ til R11T9.
Vessex: 8.
St. Dorn: 7.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T12:* Calling upon Milani's guidance, Vilma dashes inside, pushing Blue deeper into the room (below Kris).

*R2T9-8:* Lillian tells her wasp to stay and closes into the gap, blasting away with positive energy that does *7 PE* to Red, and *14 PE* to Blue.

Vessex delays.

*R2T7:* St. Dorn carefully casts a spell on himself to increase his battle speed and darts in, tumbling NE to be in a position to cover Ms. Wrentz, his warhammer now in hand.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T25:* Red drops his bow and takes out his longsword and shifts his fighting stance to one similar as the other. He then does the same attack, though without as much decoration, where his sword is impossible to keep track of and scores a crit to Winter's right tricep that does *22*.

*R3T20:* Brother Jaume, you return to normal size to be in line to go through the door. What do you do?

Kris on deck, Ms. Wrentz in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Red Undead Mercenary: 25. (35:48). Deadly Strikes vs. Winter til R4T25. RS.
* Bow dropped; arrows (18). 
* _Body of the Night_ stance. Expended: _dimensional strike_ (E3)_._
Brother Jaume: 20.
Kris: 19. _Mage armor_ (4 hours) and _shield_ (4 min.)
Ms. Wrentz: 18.5. Hand crossbow.
Winter: 18. Dagger in hand. Staggered til R3T15!!!
Blue Undead Mercenary: 15. (22:48). Bow dropped, arrows (19). Longsword in hand. RS.
* _Body of the Night_ stance. Expended: _dimensional strike + dizzying venom prana_ (R2).
Vilma: 12. Mutagen active (40 min.). Justice judgment (+1 attack rolls). Morningstar in hand.
Lillian: 9. _Divine favor_ til R11T9.
Vessex: 8. DELAYING!!!
St. Dorn: 7. Warhammer in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T20:* Normal-sized Brother Jaume moves into the keep without his trusted oak staff. It seems abandoned there, lying in the dirt. BJ moves in trying to avoid the swinging combatants. He steps to the  side of the JuJu zombie and he clasps his holy symbol and releases a  burst of positive energy. This time, it is Red who takes all (*14 PE*), which Blue resists (*7 PE*).

*R3T19:* Kris brilliantly comes down in an aerobatic maneuver while drawing her rapier. She lands in flank, her sword lashes out like a viper to strike in the back of the left knee with such deadly speed that the undead mercenary burns from within before turning to dust, his equipment scattering on the ground.

*R3T18.5:* Ms. Wrentz shoots her hand crossbow at red, but the bold is deflected by its studded leather. She speed reloads her weapon. *"Doctor Klasczka, get away from him! He 'has' you. Ask why later; do now."*

*R3T18:* Winter, i.e. "Dr. Klasczka," you are staggered, and an ally just gave you warning/ advice. What do you do?

Vilma on deck, Lillian in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Red Undead Mercenary: 25. (21:48). Deadly Strikes vs. Winter til R4T25. RS.
* Bow dropped; arrows (18). 
* _Body of the Night_ stance. Expended: _dimensional strike_ (E3)_._
Brother Jaume: 20. Quarterstaff dropped.
Kris: 19. _Mage armor_ (4 hours) and _shield_ (4 min.)
Ms. Wrentz: 18.5. Hand crossbow.
Winter: 18. Dagger in hand. Staggered til R3T15!!!
Vilma: 12. Mutagen active (40 min.). Justice judgment (+1 attack rolls). Morningstar in hand.
Lillian: 9. _Divine favor_ til R11T9.
Vessex: 8. DELAYING!!!
St. Dorn: 7. Warhammer in hand.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Undead Mercenary (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T18:* Winter staggers at the first blow, her power diminshed, her light  faltering. Distracted the second one is able to slash her heavily as  well, trailing blood and disoriented, she blindly lashes out at the one  beside her (Red) with her dagger. Shaking her head trying to clear the  feeling of sluggishness from the first one's strike. In her delirium, her blade clacks off of its studded leather armor.

*R3T12:* Vilma, what do you do? Note that you are currently presumed to be two-handing your mace as your shield is stowed.

Lillian on deck, St. Dorn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Red Undead Mercenary: 25. (21:48). Deadly Strikes vs. Winter til R4T25. RS.
* Bow dropped; arrows (18). 
* _Body of the Night_ stance. Expended: _dimensional strike_ (E3)_._
Brother Jaume: 20. Quarterstaff dropped.
Kris: 19. _Mage armor_ (4 hours) and _shield_ (4 min.)
Ms. Wrentz: 18.5. Hand crossbow.
Winter: 18. Dagger in hand. Staggered til R3T15!!!
Vilma: 12. Mutagen active (40 min.). Justice judgment (+1 attack rolls). Morningstar in hand.
Lillian: 9. _Divine favor_ til R11T9.
Vessex: 8. DELAYING!!!
St. Dorn: 7. Warhammer in hand.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Undead Mercenary (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T12:* Her morningstar in hands, Vilma moves toward Red before bashing it with all her might, her morningstar smashing through its arm and into its body ... dusting it and releasing the soul splinter.

*Combat Ends!* 

Ms. Wrentz is able to recover the bolt with which she missed. Lillian calls Vessex to her side.

What do the rest of you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 20. Quarterstaff dropped.
Kris: 19. _Mage armor_ (4 hours) and _shield_ (4 min.)
Ms. Wrentz: 18.5. Hand crossbow.
Winter: 18. Dagger in hand. Staggered til R3T15!!!
Vilma: 12. Mutagen active (40 min.). Justice judgment (+1 attack rolls). Morningstar in hand.
Lillian: 9. _Divine favor_ til R11T9.
Vessex: 8. DELAYING!!!
St. Dorn: 7. Warhammer in hand.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Undead Mercenary (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*Admin Tracking...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 25. Quarterstaff dropped. Bow in hand.
Kris: 25. _Mage armor_ (4 hours) and _shield_ (4 min.)
Ms. Wrentz: 5. Hand crossbow.
Winter: 15. Dagger in hand. 
Vilma: 16. Mutagen active (40 min.). Morningstar in hand.
Lillian: 14. _Divine favor_ til R5T9.
Vessex: 7. 
St. Dorn: 16. Warhammer in hand.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

While waiting for an answer from Vilma regarding illumination, Lillian  enters and moves north past Vilma, and opens the door ... revealing  another mercenary on the other side!

*Surprise Round ...*

*S23:* Though Lillian and her wasp seemed primed for danger, the mercenary still strikes first, hacking her in the upper left leg for *17 + staggered*!

*S12:* Lillian, still riding a spell (barely) from the last fight, stabs the merc in his own lower leg, but doesn't seem to really hurt it.

*S7:* Vessex moves in to sting, but the merc clips the wasp for *10*. Vessex continues, but misses the sting.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T25:* Hearing the sounds of battle, Kris zooms west into the hallway and then calls for those not yet there, "There's no more room in here!" before she flies back out into the entry hall.

*R1T24:* Brother Jaume, your staff is outside, and you still have the bow in hand that you had just picked up (quiver worn). What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 25. _Mage armor_ (4 hours) and _shield_ (4 min.)
Brother Jaume: 24. Quarterstaff dropped. Bow in hand.
Brown Mercenary: 23. Longswrod in hand. RS.
* Stance: _Body of the Night_. Expended: _dizzying venom prana_ (RS).
Vilma: 16. Mutagen active (40 min.). Morningstar in hand.
St. Dorn: 15. Warhammer in hand.
Green Mercenary: 14.
Winter: 13. Dagger in hand. 
Lillian: 12. _Divine favor_ til R4T9.
Pink Mercenary: 11.
Vessex: 7. 
Ms. Wrentz: 5. Hand crossbow.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T24:* Brother Jaume knocks an arrow and readies to shoot, *Lillian, retreat to us!* 

*R1T23:* Brown steps back and tries to swat the annoying wasp using some type of focused attack, but misses.

*R1T16:* Had Brown been smarter, he would have held his position, but he just unwittingly opened up a place for Vilma to go _if_ she wants to press forward, rather than fall back. What does Vilma do?*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

As an "ally" two sizes smaller than you, you may share/occupy the same square as Veress, the wasp, the green-ringed, black-field token.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 25. _Mage armor_ (4 hours) and _shield_ (4 min.)
Brother Jaume: 24. Quarterstaff dropped. Bow in hand.
* READIED: Shoot arrow if a foe shold appear.
Brown Mercenary: 23. Longswrod in hand. RS.
* Stance: _Body of the Night_. Expended: _dizzying venom prana_ (ES); _shards of iron stike_ (E1).
Vilma: 16. Mutagen active (40 min.). Morningstar in hand.
St. Dorn: 15. Warhammer in hand.
Green Mercenary: 14.
Winter: 13. Dagger in hand. 
Lillian: 12. _Divine favor_ til R4T9.
Pink Mercenary: 11.
Vessex: 7. 
Ms. Wrentz: 5. Hand crossbow.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T16:* Profiting from the mistake, Vilma presses forward, swinging her morningstar at the mercenary. She overcommits with all or nothing and misses wildly. This throws off and enrages the juiced up woman, possibly leading her to make mistakes in the future.

*R1T15:* St. Dorn looks to the others still in the gatehouse with him, after Vilma disappears to engage to the north and says, *"I don't think anyone's coming back into this room."*

He then tears west and north at his enhanced speed and tries to jump directly over the mercenary! It's not pretty as he just barely clears over the zombie's head, but it works and th zombie wasn't ready for it. He slams his warhammer onto the helm of the mercenary for *20* and calls out, *"Another undead foreigner to the northwest!"*

*R1T14:* Green enters the battle, as if mystically called forth to do so by St. Dorn, and now has Dorn in a flank ... as Dorn and Vilma have Brown so flanked. It slashes Dorn in the back with some type of special maneuver with his sword for *10 mod + staggered*.

*R1T13:* Winter lets forth holy power to slam into the mercs. Brown resists (*4 PE*), but Green takes it all (*9 PE*).

*R1T12-7:* Lillian casts a spell on Vessex for *6 healing*, and directing Vessex to her familiar satchel. Vessex returns to the satchel, which Lillian secures.

*R1T5:* *"Let's stop woolgathering, folks,"* Ms. Wrentz says to the others still in the gatehouse. She moves to just the other side of the doorway and shoots at Brown, her bolt deflected by armor. She speed reloads her crossbow.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T25:* Kristina flies out of the gatehouse into the corridors with everyone else while getting to a height of 10' - out of reach of the undead - flying to a point above Brown. She casts a spell and a beam of heat leaps forth from her finger to strike Brown in the upper arm *4 mod fire*. *"They have a strong fire resistance!"* calls down Kris, a bit miffed at the minimal effect of her spell.

*R2T24:* Brother Jaume, nobody listened, and your action didn't go off. What do you do?

Brown on deck, Vilma in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 25. _Mage armor_ (4 hours) and _shield_ (4 min.)
Brother Jaume: 24. Quarterstaff dropped. Bow in hand.
Brown Mercenary: 23. (20:48). Longsword in hand. RS.
* Stance: _Body of the Night_. Expended: _dizzying venom prana_ (ES); _shards of iron stike_ (E1).
Vilma: 16. Mutagen active (40 min.). Morningstar in hand.
* *All or Nothing:* She takes a -1 penalty on all attack rolls until she scores a critical. May make a free Will save (DC 20) at the top of each round to end penalty.
St. Dorn: 15. Warhammer in hand. _Expeditious retreat_ til R36T15. RS. STAGGERED til R2T14.
Green Mercenary: 14. (39:48). Longsword in hand. RS.
* Stance: _Body of the night_. Expended: _dizzying venom prana_ (E1).
Winter: 13. Dagger in hand. 
Lillian: 12. _Divine favor_ til R4T9.
Vessex: 7. 
Ms. Wrentz: 5. Hand crossbow.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T24:* Brother Jaume moves into the hallway and sees that not only is there nowhere for him to go, but there's nowhere for him to take a breath to channel positive energy, and he steps back just inside the gatehouse.

*R2T23:* Brown does some type of special maneuver against St. Dorn when he hacks into Dorn's right foot for *12 mod* and then suddenly disappears from his position. 

*R2T16:* Vilma, what do you do? Vilma sees that Brown suddenly teleported on top of a rack that still threatens Dorn. Meanwhile, you are still in that weird overcommittal state that might make mistakes with an attack.

St. Dorn on deck, Green in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 25. _Mage armor_ (4 hours) and _shield_ (4 min.)
Brother Jaume: 24. Quarterstaff dropped. Bow in hand.
Brown Mercenary: 23. (20:48). Longsword in hand. RS.
* Stance: _Body of the Night_. Expended: _dizzying venom prana_ (ES); _shards of iron stike_ (E1); _dimensional strike_.
Vilma: 16. Mutagen active (40 min.). Morningstar in hand.
* *All or Nothing:* She takes a -1 penalty on all attack rolls until she scores a critical. May make a free Will save (DC 20) at the top of each round to end penalty.
St. Dorn: 15. Warhammer in hand. _Expeditious retreat_ til R36T15. RS. STAGGERED til R2T14.
Green Mercenary: 14. (39:48). Longsword in hand. RS.
* Stance: _Body of the night_. Expended: _dizzying venom prana_ (E1).
Winter: 13. Dagger in hand. 
Lillian: 12. _Divine favor_ til R4T9.
Vessex: 7. 
Ms. Wrentz: 5. Hand crossbow.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T16:* Her morningstar still in hands, Vilma attempts to move through the enemy lines to help Dorn, but Brown is standing on top of a cot that she wold have had to go to. Vilma pushes past the enemy. Brown's sword clangs against her armor, but Green's sword dings the back of Vilma's helmet as she goes by for *12*. Vilma finally gets past that gauntlet, unleashing her wrath to strike Brown in the upper right arm and into his chest to destroy him!

*R2T15:* Dorn says a quick prayer on himself to heal *10*, and then swings at Green.

*R2T14:* Green strikes St. Dorn's lower left arm for *11 mod + staggered*, but holds its position.

*R2T13:* Winter moves forward and then releases another positive burst, but this time to heal allies.*Spoiler: Results*
Show

Lillian and Vilma get *9 healing*.
Dorn gets *12 healing*.
Vessex is now fully healed.

*R2T12-7:* Lillian moves in and hops up on the cot where Vilma had destroyed Brown and crosses blades with Green. Vessex closes with its mistress.

*R2T5:* Ms. Wrentz (5'8", 135 lbs.) moves up carefully, taking careful position to hide behind the slimmer Winter (5'8", 105 lbs.).

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T25:* Kris maintains her 10' height and flies to the north and botches a spell really badly, and then babbles to herself incomprehensibly, but only for about three seconds or so before she recovers.

*R3T24:* Brother Jaume ... who does NOT have the powers of speech ... what do you do?

Vilma on deck, St. Dorn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 25. _Mage armor_ (4 hours) and _shield_ (4 min.).
Brother Jaume: 24. Quarterstaff dropped. Bow in hand.
Vilma: 16. Mutagen active (40 min.). Morningstar in hand.
* *All or Nothing:* She takes a -1 penalty on all attack rolls until she scores a critical. May make a free Will save (DC 20) at the top of each round to end penalty.
St. Dorn: 15. Warhammer in hand. _Expeditious retreat_ til R36T15. RS. STAGGERED til R3T14.
Green Mercenary: 14. (39:48). Longsword in hand. RS.
* Stance: _Body of the night_. Expended: _dizzying venom prana_ (E1); _shards of iron strike_ (E2).
Winter: 13. Dagger in hand. 
Lillian: 12. _Divine favor_ til R4T9.
Vessex: 7. 
Ms. Wrentz: 5. Hand crossbow. Stealth!

*DEAD/ OOC*
Merc (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T24:* Brother Jaume will attempt to enter the fray once more. He moves in and  down the hall, looking for a spot to strike the zombie, and getting up behind Dorn. The remaining merc is being mobbed by allies, so Brother Jaume takes aim and shoots. Not being any kind of a CQB archer, though, the arrow goes high and skips off the wall.

*R3T16:* Vilma, what do you do?

St. Dorn on deck, Green in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 25. _Mage armor_ (4 hours) and _shield_ (4 min.).
Brother Jaume: 24. Quarterstaff dropped. Bow in hand.
Vilma: 16. Mutagen active (40 min.). Morningstar in hand.
* *All or Nothing:* She takes a -1 penalty on all attack rolls until she scores a critical. May make a free Will save (DC 20) at the top of each round to end penalty.
St. Dorn: 15. Warhammer in hand. _Expeditious retreat_ til R36T15. RS. STAGGERED til R3T14.
Green Mercenary: 14. (39:48). Longsword in hand. RS.
* Stance: _Body of the night_. Expended: _dizzying venom prana_ (E1); _shards of iron strike_ (E2).
Winter: 13. Dagger in hand. 
Lillian: 12. _Divine favor_ til R4T9.
Vessex: 7. 
Ms. Wrentz: 5. Hand crossbow. Stealth!

*DEAD/ OOC*
Merc (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T16:* After taking down Brown, Vilma attempts to bash Green down, but the undead proves much more agile and trained in defensive combat than expect as her morningstar is blocked. With an eye to her own defense, Vilma dons her shield. 

*R3T15:* St. Dorn lays a hand on himself for *8 healing*. Staggered, he puts all of his faith and will behind a single swing against the monster's lower right arm, striking true for *18*. Immediately afterwards, St. Dorn manages to catch himself and is no longer in irons.

*R3T14:* The merc hits Lillian in the left shoulder with a powerful downswing for *15*. No sooner is that strike delivered than the undead appears directly behind Ms. Wrentz to the south, seemingly blocking off all other routes to it.

*R3T13:* Winter lets off another posi-blast to hurt the thing, getting it fully for *11 PE*.

*R3T12-7:* Lillian steps to where the juju was to be able to look south, her wasp following. She casts a spell on herself for *11 healing*.

*R3T5:* Ms. Wrentz withdraws north and northwest into the barracks.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T25:* Kris flies south as far as she can and once there, descends a few feet to attack with her rapier. She blades stabs through its arm and into its chest, destroying it. It combusts and disappears, its equipment clattering to the ground.

*Combat Ends!*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 25. _Mage armor_ (4 hours) and _shield_ (4 min.).
Brother Jaume: 24. Quarterstaff dropped. Bow in hand.
Vilma: 16. Mutagen active (40 min.). Morningstar and shield.
* *All or Nothing:* She takes a -1 penalty on all attack rolls until she scores a critical. May make a free Will save (DC 20) at the top of each round to end penalty.
St. Dorn: 15. Warhammer in hand. _Expeditious retreat_ til R36T15. RS. STAGGERED til R3T14.
Winter: 13. Dagger in hand. 
Lillian: 12. _Divine favor_ til R4T9.
Vessex: 7. 
Ms. Wrentz: 5. Hand crossbow. 

*DEAD/ OOC*
Merc (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*Admin Tracking ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 25. _Mage armor_ (4 hours) and _shield_ (2 min.).
Brother Jaume: 24. Quarterstaff dropped. Bow in hand.
Vilma: 16. Mutagen active (38 min.). Morningstar and shield.
* *All or Nothing:* She takes a -1 penalty on all attack rolls until she scores a critical. May make a free Will save (DC 20) at the top of each round to end penalty.
St. Dorn: 15. Warhammer in hand. _Expeditious retreat_ til R16T15. 
Winter: 13. Dagger in hand. 
Lillian: 12. 
Vessex: 7. 
Ms. Wrentz: 5. Hand crossbow. 

*DEAD/ OOC*
--

----------


## lostsole31

Not hearing anything, Brother Jaume opens the northeastern door (i.e.,  the door that is east, but slanted to north.  In opening the door, he  sees a courtyard ... and three large dogs that were sitting calmly on  the cloudy day all stand and growl menacingly and bay loudly.
*
Begin Round One ...

R1T25:* *"It won't do to just close the door on them just to let them starve,"* says Winter. *"Best to make quick work and give them mercy, as their training probably can't be deprogrammed."*

She begins to recite a dramatic monologue to steel the hearts and minds of the party for this unpleasant work of killing dogs. She steps out of the way.

*R1T22:* Brown charges Brother Jaume and bites him in the left calf and shin for *7*.

*R1T21:* Kris' body seems to evaporate smoothly into something like a raincloud as she goes past Brother Jaume and floats to a height of 5' off the ground.

*R1T19:* St. Dorn moves up, ducking past Brother Jaume outside, but not quickly enough as the older man gets bit in the right shoulder for *1 mod*. He zooms out into the courtyard and north to threaten a pooch, bringing his warhammer down on the upper back of Green for *17*. *"For the record, this is honorless work, Winter, but necessary,"* Dorn sighs, before his eyes track to the southeast. *"Heads up! There's a fourth dog out here as well."*

*R1T17:* Lillian looks at her wasp and nods her head before she takes a small vial of fluid and has an interesting, almost orgiastic response, to its effects before moving behind Brother Jaume while taking out her whip.

*R1T16:* Blue moves to engage St. Dorn, his armor keeping him safe.

*R1T15:* Vessex flies out and at Brown, who was too focused on snacking on the balding man. The dog is stung for *1 NL + 1 poison*.

*R1T14:* Red now appears and closes towards St. Dorn.

*R1T12:* Brother Jaume, you recover from being jacklighted by a charging dog. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 morale vs. charm/ fear; +1 competence weapon attk/ dmg.
Winter: 25. Dagger in hand. INSPIRE COURAGE!!!
Brown Ustalavic Hound: 22. (19:20, 1 NL). Charged! AOO used. POISONED by Vessex through R7T15!!!
Kris: 21. _Mage armor_ (4 hours) and _shield_ (2 min.). _Gaseous form_.
St. Dorn: 19. Warhammer in hand. _Expeditious retreat_ til R16T15. 
Lillian: 17. _Heightened Awareness_ (50 min.).
Blue Ustalavic Hound: 16. (20:20).
Vessex: 15. 
Red Ustalavic Hound: 14. (20:20).
Brother Jaume: 12. Bow in hand.
Ms. Wrentz: 11. Hand crossbow. 
Vilma: 9. Mutagen active (38 min.). Morningstar and shield.
* *All or Nothing:* She takes a -1 penalty on all attack  rolls until she scores a critical. May make a free Will save (DC 20) at  the top of each round to end penalty.
Green Ustalavic Hound: 4. (3:20).

*DEAD/ OOC*
--

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T12:* Wincing from the bite, Brother Jaume unleashes a flurry of strong kicks  at the dog attacking him. He doesnt seem to display the tendency  towards non-lethal attacks that he does against other foes. By the time he is done, the dog is completely dead.

*R1T11:* Ms. Wrentz gets on top of one of the beds, carefully holding her skirt as she slowly and stealthily moves to the next bed, looking out the open door as she readies her hand crossbow. She hunkers down behind the mass of Brother Jaume. She mutters to those adjacent to her, *"Pity. They were good Ustalavic hounds - now starving. Be careful. They can pull a grown man to the ground."*

*R1T9:* Vilma, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 morale vs. charm/ fear; +1 competence weapon attk/ dmg.
Winter: 25. Dagger in hand. INSPIRE COURAGE!!!
Kris: 21. _Mage armor_ (4 hours) and _shield_ (2 min.). _Gaseous form_.
St. Dorn: 19. Warhammer in hand. _Expeditious retreat_ til R16T15. 
Lillian: 17. _Heightened Awareness_ (50 min.).
Blue Ustalavic Hound: 16. (20:20).
Vessex: 15. 
Red Ustalavic Hound: 14. (20:20).
Brother Jaume: 12. Bow in hand.
Ms. Wrentz: 11. Hand crossbow. 
Vilma: 9. Mutagen active (38 min.). Morningstar and shield.
* *All or Nothing:* She takes a -1 penalty on all attack  rolls until she scores a critical. May make a free Will save (DC 20) at  the top of each round to end penalty.
Green Ustalavic Hound: 4. (3:20).

*DEAD/ OOC*
Ustalavic Hound (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T9:* Her shield finally in place, Vilma enters the court, but by the time she gets past the fallen dog in her heavy armor, she doesn't have anything else in this breath for her prayer to be cast.

*R1T4:* Green circles St. Dorn and snaps at him.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T25:* Winter, do you keep inspiring courage (FA) with your dramatic monologue? What do you do?

Kris on deck, St. Dorn in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 morale vs. charm/ fear; +1 competence weapon attk/ dmg.
Winter: 25. Dagger in hand. INSPIRE COURAGE!!!
Kris: 21. _Mage armor_ (4 hours) and _shield_ (2 min.). _Gaseous form_.
St. Dorn: 19. Warhammer in hand. _Expeditious retreat_ til R16T15. 
Lillian: 17. _Heightened Awareness_ (50 min.).
Blue Ustalavic Hound: 16. (20:20).
Vessex: 15. 
Red Ustalavic Hound: 14. (20:20).
Brother Jaume: 12. Bow in hand.
Ms. Wrentz: 11. Hand crossbow. 
Vilma: 9. Mutagen active (38 min.). Morningstar and shield.
* *All or Nothing:* She takes a -1 penalty on all attack  rolls until she scores a critical. May make a free Will save (DC 20) at  the top of each round to end penalty.
Green Ustalavic Hound: 4. (3:20).

*DEAD/ OOC*
Ustalavic Hound (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T25:* Continuing the dramatic monologue, Winter strides forwards into the couryard to finish a dog herself. *The cold embrace of Pharasmas realm little beasts,* she offers in her melodic voiceas she stabs at Blue wildly.

*R2T21:* Kris' gaseous body floats out into the courtyard.

*R2T19:* St. Dorn slams a hammer into the pooch that he flanks with Winter, rocking it for *20 + disabled* before he steps back against the courtyard wall.

*R2T17:* Lillian moves out to the yard with whip in hand and snaps it at Blue, almost tripping it but for its four legs. She seems to gesture to her wasp.

*R2T16:* Blue turns and snaps at Winter, misses, and the exertion from the bite after having been hit so hard is too much as Blue passes out.

*R2T15:* Vessex enters the square with Blue and tries to sting the hound.

*R2T14:* Red closes on St. Dorn, biting him in the groin for *3 mod*. The pain of the bite is too much for the old man as he falls to the ground ... not unconscious, but still prone.

*R2T12:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Ms. Wrentz on deck, Vilma in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 morale vs. charm/ fear; +1 competence weapon attk/ dmg.
Winter: 25. Dagger in hand. INSPIRE COURAGE!!!
Kris: 21. _Mage armor_ (4 hours) and _shield_ (2 min.). _Gaseous form_.
St. Dorn: 19. Warhammer in hand. _Expeditious retreat_ til R16T15. 
Lillian: 17. _Heightened Awareness_ (50 min.). Whip in hand.
 Blue Ustalavic Hound: 16. (-1:20). DYING!!!
Vessex: 15. 
Red Ustalavic Hound: 14. (20:20).
Brother Jaume: 12. Bow in hand.
Ms. Wrentz: 11. Hand crossbow. 
Vilma: 9. Mutagen active (38 min.). Morningstar and shield.
* *All or Nothing:* She takes a -1 penalty on all attack  rolls until she scores a critical. May make a free Will save (DC 20) at  the top of each round to end penalty.
Green Ustalavic Hound: 4. (3:20).

*DEAD/ OOC*
Ustalavic Hound (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T12:* Brother Jaume moves into the courtyard stepping over the deceased dog at his feet and moving to flank another dog with Dorn. He gives a powerful snap kick to the Red's shoulder for *18*. 

*R2T11:* Her hiding barrier gone, Ms. Wrentz hops off the bed and out into the courtyard, shooting at Green for *3 + disabled* with her hand crossbow before speed-loading it.

*R2T9:* Vilma, what do you do? The weird mental fog you suffered in last battle no longer affects you.

Green on deck, Winter in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 morale vs. charm/ fear; +1 competence weapon attk/ dmg.
Winter: 25. Dagger in hand. INSPIRE COURAGE!!!
Kris: 21. _Mage armor_ (4 hours) and _shield_ (2 min.). _Gaseous form_.
St. Dorn: 19. Warhammer in hand. _Expeditious retreat_ til R16T15. 
Lillian: 17. _Heightened Awareness_ (50 min.). Whip in hand.
 Blue Ustalavic Hound: 16. (-1:20). DYING!!!
Vessex: 15. 
Red Ustalavic Hound: 14. (2:20).
Brother Jaume: 12. Bow in hand.
Ms. Wrentz: 11. Hand crossbow. 
Vilma: 9. Mutagen active (38 min.). Morningstar and shield.
Green Ustalavic Hound: 4. (0:20). DISABLED!!!

*DEAD/ OOC*
Ustalavic Hound (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T9:* Stepping into the brawl, Vilma swings her morningstar at Red, hitting it in the forward back area for *15* with a resounding crack ... dropping Red.

*R2T4:* Green bites St. Dorn with a soft crit to his right shoulder for *4 mod* before its own wounds catch up to it and it falls.

With all dogs down, it is short work to put them to the sword.

*Combat Ends ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 morale vs. charm/ fear; +1 competence weapon attk/ dmg.
Winter: 25. Dagger in hand. INSPIRE COURAGE!!!
Kris: 21. _Mage armor_ (4 hours) and _shield_ (2 min.). _Gaseous form_.
St. Dorn: 19. Warhammer in hand. _Expeditious retreat_ til R16T15. 
Lillian: 17. _Heightened Awareness_ (50 min.). Whip in hand.
 Blue Ustalavic Hound: 16. (-1:20). DYING!!!
Vessex: 15. 
 Red Ustalavic Hound: 14. (-13:20). DYING!!!
Brother Jaume: 12. Bow in hand.
Ms. Wrentz: 11. Hand crossbow. 
Vilma: 9. Mutagen active (38 min.). Morningstar and shield.
Green Ustalavic Hound: 4. (0:20). DISABLED!!!

*DEAD/ OOC*
Ustalavic Hound (1).

----------


## lostsole31

The door is unlocked, and Brother Jaume opens it, but as soon as he does, at the far end, he sees something moving. *"Intruders!"* comes the shout from the west.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T29:* Hearing the call echoing around the stone fort walls, Kris immediately takes to the air, zooms past Brother Jaume at the doorway, heads west and a little north and climbs to a height of 10'. She is heard casting a spell, and Brother Jaume sees a beam of heat hit the foe for *8 mod fire*. *"More of these dead fighty guys; still heat-resistant,"* Kris calls out. *"I think I see at least three of them."*

*R1T28-26:* Yellow (the one BJ sees) gets into a stance and shoots Kris in the head for *7 + 5 fire*. *"More around the corner, down the hall,"* it says.

Purple comes around the corner to close on Brother Jaume while entering a different fighting stance and drawing his longsword, and then strikes Brother Jaume in his left upper leg for *18 + staggered*. Then, from around that corner, an arrow flies up to hit Kris in the right shoulder for *8 + 6 fire*.

*R1T25:* Brother Jaume, these damn mercs know some sneaky fighting arts. Either that, or it's something to do with them being undead. Either way, you are staggered so you may take a MA or a SA, but not both (nor a FAA or FRA). Your bow is in hand. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 29. _Mage armor_ (4 hours).
Yellow Undead Mercenary: 28. (48:48).
*  _Stance of piercing rays_. Expended: _dimensional strike_ (E1).
Purple Undead Mercenary: 27. (48:48).
* _Body of the Night_. Expended: _shards of iron strike_ (E1).
Pink Undead Mercenary: 26. (48:48).
*  _Stance of piercing rays_. Expended: _dimensional strike_ (E1).
Brother Jaume: 25. Bow in hand. STAGGERED til R2T27!!!
Ms. Wrentz: 23. Hand crossbow. 
Winter: 17. Dagger in hand. 
St. Dorn: 16. Warhammer in hand. 
Lillian: 13. Whip in hand.
Vilma: 12. Mutagen active (32 min.). Morningstar and shield.
Vessex: 10. 

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T25:* Brother Jaume winces at the painful injury but holds it together well  enough to grasp his holy symbol. A wave of golden Energy bursts from him  in all directions. Purple sees what you are doing and prepares itself, and another way down the hall is barely visible (*5 PE* each), but Yellow was focused on Kris and gets sideswiped (*11 PE*). 

*R1T23:* Ms. Wrentz repositions herself and then shoots at the zombie, but the bolt shatters against the wall. She speed loads her crossbow.

*R1T17:* Winter, you have your dagger in hand. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 29. _Mage armor_ (4 hours).
Yellow Undead Mercenary: 28. (29:48).
*  _Stance of piercing rays_. Expended: _dimensional strike_ (E1).
Purple Undead Mercenary: 27. (43:48).
* _Body of the Night_. Expended: _shards of iron strike_ (E1).
Pink Undead Mercenary: 26. (43:48).
*  _Stance of piercing rays_. Expended: _dimensional strike_ (E1).
Brother Jaume: 25. Bow in hand. STAGGERED til R2T27!!!
Ms. Wrentz: 23. Hand crossbow. 
Winter: 17. Dagger in hand. 
St. Dorn: 16. Warhammer in hand. 
Lillian: 13. Whip in hand.
Vilma: 12. Mutagen active (32 min.). Morningstar and shield.
Vessex: 10. 

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T17:* Winter steps up to beside Jaume and lunges through the door at the undead beast, hitting only its armor, she rests a hand on Jaume, *"You are injured, step back and let it join us and we can surround it."* she steels herself and hopes not to suffer anymore mental injuries. 

*R1T16:* St. Dorn moves up, readying a hammer blow.

*R1T13:* Lillian, with Vessex in the familiar satchel, moves up well east of Brother Jaume snapping her whip overhead to try and disarm the merc.

*R1T12:* Vilma, what do you do?

Vessex on deck, Kris in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 29. _Mage armor_ (4 hours).
Yellow Undead Mercenary: 28. (29:48).
*  _Stance of piercing rays_. Expended: _dimensional strike_ (E1).
Purple Undead Mercenary: 27. (43:48).
* _Body of the Night_. Expended: _shards of iron strike_ (E1).
Pink Undead Mercenary: 26. (43:48).
*  _Stance of piercing rays_. Expended: _dimensional strike_ (E1).
Brother Jaume: 25. Bow in hand. STAGGERED til R2T27!!!
Ms. Wrentz: 23. Hand crossbow. 
Winter: 17. Dagger in hand. 
St. Dorn: 16. Warhammer in hand. READIED!
Lillian: 13. Whip in hand.
Vilma: 12. Mutagen active (32 min.). Morningstar and shield.
Vessex: 10. Familiar satchel.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T12:* Vilma gets ready to act once Jaume has freed the way. 

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T29:* Kris concentrates, and a peal of thunder cracks in the middle of the two archers to do *2 sonic* to Yellow and *5 sonic* to Pink. She then flies south out of view.

*R2T28-26:* Yellow steps south. Purple does some maneuver of his blade, and then attacks Brother Jaume. His blade appears at the beginning of the arc, and doesn't reappear until after it almost hits Brother Jaume, but the monk is wary of strange trickery and dodges before being struck.

*R2T25:* Brother Jaume, while defending against that last attack, you regained your composure over the pain and are no longer staggered. What do you do?

Ms. Wrentz on deck, Brother Jaume in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 29. _Mage armor_ (4 hours).
Yellow Undead Mercenary: 28. (27:48).
*  _Stance of piercing rays_. Expended: _dimensional strike_ (E1), _dizzying venom prana_ (E2).
Purple Undead Mercenary: 27. (43:48).
* _Body of the Night_. Expended: _shards of iron strike_ (E1), _dizzying venom prana_ (E2), _dimensional strike_ (E2).
Pink Undead Mercenary: 26. (38:48).
*  _Stance of piercing rays_. Expended: _dimensional strike_ (E1), _dizzying venom prana_ (E2).
Brother Jaume: 25. Bow in hand. 
Ms. Wrentz: 23. Hand crossbow. 
Winter: 17. Dagger in hand. 
St. Dorn: 16. Warhammer in hand. READIED!
Lillian: 13. Whip in hand.
Vilma: 12. Mutagen active (32 min.). Morningstar and shield. DELAYING ...

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T25:* Brother Jaume smiles at the half dead zombie fighter before taking a five foot step to the East and shooting him in the face for *12*. 

*R2T23:* Ms. Wrentz hops up on the stairs behind Winter, trying to hide.

*R2T17:* Winter, what do you do?

St. Dorn on deck, Lillian in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 29. _Mage armor_ (4 hours).
Yellow Undead Mercenary: 28. (27:48).
*  _Stance of piercing rays_. Expended: _dimensional strike_ (E1), _dizzying venom prana_ (E2).
Purple Undead Mercenary: 27. (32:48).
* _Body of the Night_. Expended: _shards of iron strike_ (E1), _dizzying venom prana_ (E2), _dimensional strike_ (E2).
Pink Undead Mercenary: 26. (38:48).
*  _Stance of piercing rays_. Expended: _dimensional strike_ (E1), _dizzying venom prana_ (E2).
Brother Jaume: 25. Bow in hand. 
Ms. Wrentz: 23. Hand crossbow. HIDING!
Winter: 17. Dagger in hand. 
St. Dorn: 16. Warhammer in hand. READIED!
Lillian: 13. Whip in hand.
Vilma: 12. Mutagen active (32 min.). Morningstar and shield. DELAYING ...

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T17:* Winter lunges again with the dagger, barely scratching its armor after reaching past the doorjamb, cursing inwardly that she had  neglected her martial training when she was training for the priesthood.  She then steps back, gesturing at the beast.

*R2T16:* St. Dorn re-readies himself.

*R2T13:* Lillian snaps her whip past Brother Jaume, trying to trip the merc.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T29-26:* Purple shots the door.  

*R3T25:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Ms. Wrentz on deck, Winter in the hole, Vilma delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 29. _Fog cloud_ will last til R43T29.
*  _Mage armor_ (4 hours).
Yellow Undead Mercenary: 28. (27:48).
*  _Stance of piercing rays_. Expended: _dimensional strike_ (E1), _dizzying venom prana_ (E2).
Purple Undead Mercenary: 27. (32:48). READIED to strike person opening the door.
* _Body of the Night_. Expended: _shards of iron strike_ (E1), _dizzying venom prana_ (E2), _dimensional strike_ (E2).
Pink Undead Mercenary: 26. (38:48).
*  _Stance of piercing rays_. Expended: _dimensional strike_ (E1), _dizzying venom prana_ (E2).
Brother Jaume: 25. Bow in hand. 
Ms. Wrentz: 23. Hand crossbow. HIDING!
Winter: 17. Dagger in hand. 
St. Dorn: 16. Warhammer in hand. READIED!
Lillian: 13. Whip in hand.
Vilma: 12. Mutagen active (32 min.). Morningstar and shield. DELAYING ...

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T25.8-.5:* Vilma steps in toward the door, and reopens the door, and as soon as she does so, the merc on the other side tries to trip her, but fails.

*R3T25:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Ms. Wrentz on deck, Winter in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 29. _Fog cloud_ will last til R43T29.
*  _Mage armor_ (4 hours).
Yellow Undead Mercenary: 28. (27:48).
*  _Stance of piercing rays_. Expended: _dimensional strike_ (E1), _dizzying venom prana_ (E2).
Pink Undead Mercenary: 26. (38:48).
*  _Stance of piercing rays_. Expended: _dimensional strike_ (E1), _dizzying venom prana_ (E2).
Purple Undead Mercenary: 25.8. (32:48). 
* _Body of the Night_. Expended: _shards of iron strike_ (E1), _dizzying venom prana_ (E2), _dimensional strike_ (E2), _brawler's attitude_ (E3).
Vilma: 25.5. Mutagen active (32 min.). Morningstar and shield. 
Brother Jaume: 25. Bow in hand. 
Ms. Wrentz: 23. Hand crossbow. HIDING!
Winter: 17. Dagger in hand. 
St. Dorn: 16. Warhammer in hand. READIED!
Lillian: 13. Whip in hand.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T25:* Brother Jaume looks around and spying the door to the Southwest, he moves to it and attempts to open it. He has to really push, as something heavy-ish is on the other side. Once he opens the door, he notices that one of the dead mastiffs in the courtyard was making him have to work harder to open the door.

*R3T23:* Ms. Wrentz carefully comes from her previous spot, uses Vilma's bulk and movement as a distraction, and then shoots past her at the mercenary. The attempt was good, but the bolt still bounces off the foe's armor.

*R3T17:* Winter, what do you do? 

St. Dorn on deck, Lillian in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 29. _Fog cloud_ will last til R43T29.
*  _Mage armor_ (4 hours).
Yellow Undead Mercenary: 28. (27:48).
*  _Stance of piercing rays_. Expended: _dimensional strike_ (E1), _dizzying venom prana_ (E2).
Pink Undead Mercenary: 26. (38:48).
*  _Stance of piercing rays_. Expended: _dimensional strike_ (E1), _dizzying venom prana_ (E2).
Purple Undead Mercenary: 25.8. (32:48). 
* _Body of the Night_. Expended: _shards of iron strike_ (E1), _dizzying venom prana_ (E2), _dimensional strike_ (E2), _brawler's attitude_ (E3).
Vilma: 25.5. Mutagen active (32 min.). Morningstar and shield. 
Brother Jaume: 25. Bow in hand. 
Ms. Wrentz: 23. Hand crossbow. Unloaded.
Winter: 17. Dagger in hand. 
St. Dorn: 16. Warhammer in hand. READIED!
Lillian: 13. Whip in hand.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T17:* Winter looks around behind her. *"Why won't you die, you horror!"*  she exclaims and glances at the others to make sure no-one is bleeding  too heavily. Stepping back towards the undead she tries to drive her  dagger towards its skull to disrupt the necromantic energy powering it, but instead catches it in the thick of the neck for *5 mod*, as it seems resistant to the thrust of her dagger.

*R3T16:* *"Good thinking, brother! Lillian, follow us around. The rest of you keep pressure on this side,"* counsels St. Dorn before heading out into the courtyard.

*R3T13:* Lillian follows....

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T29-26:*  Kris flies in from the west with rapier in hand and lowers her flight to normal height to provide flanking for Vilma. The other zombie mercenaries appear at the other end of the hall, looking around, and then shouting and pointing when they see Kris.

*R4T25.8:* Purple steps into the room and offline from the flank, seemingly focusing on something and getting into a very defensive stance.

*R4T25.5:* Vilma, what do you do?

Brother Jaume on deck, Ms. Wrentz in the hole ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 29. _Fog cloud_ will last til R43T29. Rapier in hand.
*  _Mage armor_ (4 hours). _Shield_ spell (4 min.).
Yellow Undead Mercenary: 28. (27:48).
*  _Stance of piercing rays_. Expended: _dimensional strike_ (E1), _dizzying venom prana_ (E2).
Pink Undead Mercenary: 26. (38:48).
*  _Stance of piercing rays_. Expended: _dimensional strike_ (E1), _dizzying venom prana_ (E2).
Purple Undead Mercenary: 25.8. (27:48). 
* _Body of the Night_. Expended: _dizzying venom prana_ (E2), _dimensional strike_ (E2), _brawler's attitude_ (E3).
Vilma: 25.5. Mutagen active (32 min.). Morningstar and shield. 
Brother Jaume: 25. Bow in hand. 
Ms. Wrentz: 23. Hand crossbow. Unloaded.
Winter: 17. Dagger in hand. 
St. Dorn: 16. Warhammer in hand. 
Lillian: 13. Whip in hand.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T25.5:* As the undead takes the defensive, Vilma presses forward, swinging her weapon down onto its left shoulder for *12 mod*. 

*R4T25:* BJ steps into the courtyard stepping over the dogs and quickly north to the door and opens it.

*R4T23:* Ms. Wrentz quick-loads her crossbow and crouches down behind Vilma's bulk, attempting to hide.

*R4T17:* Winter, what do you do?

St. Dorn on deck, Lillian in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 29. _Fog cloud_ will last til R43T29. Rapier in hand.
*  _Mage armor_ (4 hours). _Shield_ spell (4 min.).
Yellow Undead Mercenary: 28. (27:48).
*  _Stance of piercing rays_. Expended: _dimensional strike_ (E1), _dizzying venom prana_ (E2).
Pink Undead Mercenary: 26. (38:48).
*  _Stance of piercing rays_. Expended: _dimensional strike_ (E1), _dizzying venom prana_ (E2).
Purple Undead Mercenary: 25.8. (15:48). 
* _Body of the Night_. Expended: _dizzying venom prana_ (E2), _dimensional strike_ (E2), _brawler's attitude_ (E3).
Vilma: 25.5. Mutagen active (32 min.). Morningstar and shield. 
Brother Jaume: 25. Bow in hand. 
Ms. Wrentz: 23. Hand crossbow. Loaded. Stealth?
Winter: 17. Dagger in hand. 
St. Dorn: 16. Warhammer in hand. 
Lillian: 13. Whip in hand.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T17:* Winter pauses as everyone else seems to bolt away leaving her and Ms. Wrentz holding the doorway. Taking a gulp she glances at Vilma, who is just the door, *"I guess we had best hold the doorway here..."* before she bolts into the room, opening herself up for an attack, catching the cleric in the left foot for *11*. Winter gets into a corner and lashes out again with her dagger, but its focus on defense protects it.

*R4T16:* St. Dorn takes up a flanking position with Winter and attacks, but is blocked.

*R4T13:* Lillian moves in and to the north, keeping a spot open for Brother Jaume to mob purple while Lillian draws a rapier on the move and misses wildly against Yellow.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T29:* *"I- ... I need healing,"* says a bloody Kris to Winter. She doesn't move, but does look left and concentrates as a peal of thunder erupts from the western end of the hallway, doing *8 sonic* to Pink and *7 sonic* to Yellow.

*R5T28-26:* Pink advances on Lillian, as it and Yellow both change their fighting stances, each with a bow in off-hand and a longsword in their primary. Yellow swings and is easily blocked by Lillian, but Pink's blow comes in to light crit slash Lillian along the abdomen for *19*. Lillian screams in pain.

*R5T25.8:* Purple seems to have completed whatever special defense it was employing. First, it steps out of flank. Then, it seems to do some type of swordwork - both faking out Kris while also doing some type of windup - and then attacks her. Though flat-footed, the merc's sword is still stopped by two layers of magical force protection that Kris has.

*R5T25.5:* Vilma, what do you do? She hears Ms. Wrentz whisper to her, *"Don't move yet."*

Brother Jaume on deck, Ms. Wrentz in the hole ... 

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 29. _Fog cloud_ will last til R43T29. Rapier in hand.
*  _Mage armor_ (4 hours). _Shield_ spell (4 min.).
Yellow Undead Mercenary: 28. (20:48).
* _Body of the Night_. Expended: _dimensional strike_ (E1), _dizzying venom prana_ (E2), _shards of iron strike_ (E5).
Pink Undead Mercenary: 26. (30:48). Deadly Strike activated on Lillian
* _Body of the Night_. Expended: _dimensional strike_ (E1), _dizzying venom prana_ (E2), _shards of iron strike_ (E5).
Purple Undead Mercenary: 25.8. (15:48). 
* _Body of the Night_. Expended: _brawler's attitude_ (E3), _dizzying venom prana_ (E5)_._
Vilma: 25.5. Mutagen active (32 min.). Morningstar and shield. 
Brother Jaume: 25. Bow in hand. 
Ms. Wrentz: 23. Hand crossbow. Loaded. Stealth?
Winter: 17. Dagger in hand. 
St. Dorn: 16. Warhammer in hand. 
Lillian: 13. Whip and rapier in hand.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T25.5:* Given the number of undead showing up, Vilma gets ready to go on the  offensive once Winter is done with whatever she's preparing by casting  one spell. 

*R5T25:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Ms. Wrentz on deck, Winter in the hole ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 29. _Fog cloud_ will last til R43T29. Rapier in hand.
*  _Mage armor_ (4 hours). _Shield_ spell (4 min.).
Yellow Undead Mercenary: 28. (20:48).
* _Body of the Night_. Expended: _dimensional strike_ (E1), _dizzying venom prana_ (E2), _shards of iron strike_ (E5).
Pink Undead Mercenary: 26. (30:48). Deadly Strike activated on Lillian
* _Body of the Night_. Expended: _dimensional strike_ (E1), _dizzying venom prana_ (E2), _shards of iron strike_ (E5).
Purple Undead Mercenary: 25.8. (15:48). 
* _Body of the Night_. Expended: _brawler's attitude_ (E3), _dizzying venom prana_ (E5)_._
Vilma: 25.5. Mutagen active (32 min.). Morningstar and shield. _Divine favor_ til R15T25.5. Destruction Judgment (+2 damage rolls)!
Brother Jaume: 25. Bow in hand. 
Ms. Wrentz: 23. Hand crossbow. Loaded. Stealth?
Winter: 17. Dagger in hand. 
St. Dorn: 16. Warhammer in hand. 
Lillian: 13. Whip and rapier in hand.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T25:*  Seeing an adversary in front of him and flanked by an ally, he unleashes a flurry of well placed kicks. The first hits in the merc's upper left arm for 12 mod, as the other two kicks are unable to get past armor and thick hide. 

*R5T23:* While Brother Jaume keeps Purple busy, Ms. Wrentz snipes at Purple from her hiding place behind the armored hulk that is Vilma. The bold flies into Purple's skull, destroying it. As she speed loads her crossbow, she says, *"I appreciate the help, Vilma."*

*R5T17:* Winter, what do you do?

St. Dorn on deck, Lillian in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 29. _Fog cloud_ will last til R43T29. Rapier in hand.
*  _Mage armor_ (4 hours). _Shield_ spell (4 min.).
Yellow Undead Mercenary: 28. (20:48).
* _Body of the Night_. Expended: _dimensional strike_ (E1), _dizzying venom prana_ (E2), _shards of iron strike_ (E5).
Pink Undead Mercenary: 26. (30:48). Deadly Strike activated on Lillian
* _Body of the Night_. Expended: _dimensional strike_ (E1), _dizzying venom prana_ (E2), _shards of iron strike_ (E5).
Vilma: 25.5. Mutagen active (32 min.). Morningstar and shield. _Divine favor_ til R15T25.5. Destruction Judgment (+2 damage rolls)!
Brother Jaume: 25. Bow in hand. 
Ms. Wrentz: 23. Hand crossbow. Loaded. 
Winter: 17. Dagger in hand. 
St. Dorn: 16. Warhammer in hand. 
Lillian: 13. Whip and rapier in hand.

*DEAD/ OOC*
1

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T17:* Winter hears Kriss cry for aid and reaches out, a pulse of glowing  golden energy flowing outwards to heal all of allies hurt by these vile  creatures for up to *7*. 

*R5T16:* St. Dorn casts a spell on himself before stepping forward to engage the remaining mercs and perhaps to protect Lillian.

*R5T13:* Lillian snarls, and calling on the Goddess of Vengeance, lets loose with a similar golden glow as Winter gave, but this one to harm. Both of the mercenaries seem particularly capable of resisting such an attack, and only take *6 PE* each. She then steps back a few feet.

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...

R6T29:* *"That helps a lot, and helps everyone, but I could really use a bit more focus,"* says Kris to Winter. She looks west and concentrates, with another peal of thunder ripping into both mercs for *8 sonic*. She nods, approvingly, but says, *"That's all of that I can do."*

*R6T28-26:* Bows are dropped and two hands on longswords now. Both mercs do the same exact type of attack to Dorn, but he manages to deflect both.

*R6T25.5:* Vilma, Cesadia is no longer using you as a sniper's block. What do you do?

Brother Jaume on deck, Ms. Wrentz in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 29. _Fog cloud_ will last til R43T29. Rapier in hand.
*  _Mage armor_ (4 hours). _Shield_ spell (4 min.).
Yellow Undead Mercenary: 28. (6:48).
* _Body of the Night_. Expended: _dimensional strike_ (E1), _dizzying venom prana_ (E2), _shards of iron strike_ (E5), _sting of the rattler_ (E6). RS.
Pink Undead Mercenary: 26. (16:48). Deadly Strike activated on Lillian
* _Body of the Night_. Expended: _dimensional strike_ (E1), _dizzying venom prana_ (E2), _shards of iron strike_ (E5), _sting of the rattler_ (E6). RS.
Vilma: 25.5. Mutagen active (32 min.). Morningstar and shield. _Divine favor_ til R15T25.5. Destruction Judgment (+2 damage rolls)!
Brother Jaume: 25. Bow in hand. 
Ms. Wrentz: 23. Hand crossbow. Loaded. 
Winter: 17. Dagger in hand. 
St. Dorn: 16. Warhammer in hand. 
Lillian: 13. Whip and rapier in hand.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Undead Mercenary (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T25.5:* Now more free to move, Vilma walks into melee, joining the frontline, and aims at Yellow, striking him in the armor squarely, but his unnatural hide ends up being proof against the strike.

*R6T25:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Ms. Wrentz on deck, Winter in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 29. _Fog cloud_ will last til R43T29. Rapier in hand.
*  _Mage armor_ (4 hours). _Shield_ spell (4 min.).
Yellow Undead Mercenary: 28. (6:48).
* _Body of the Night_. Expended: _dimensional strike_ (E1), _dizzying venom prana_ (E2), _shards of iron strike_ (E5), _sting of the rattler_ (E6). RS.
Pink Undead Mercenary: 26. (16:48). Deadly Strike activated on Lillian
* _Body of the Night_. Expended: _dimensional strike_ (E1), _dizzying venom prana_ (E2), _shards of iron strike_ (E5), _sting of the rattler_ (E6). RS.
Vilma: 25.5. Mutagen active (32 min.). Morningstar and shield. _Divine favor_ til R15T25.5. Destruction Judgment (+2 damage rolls)!
Brother Jaume: 25. Bow in hand. 
Ms. Wrentz: 23. Hand crossbow. Loaded. 
Winter: 17. Dagger in hand. 
St. Dorn: 16. Warhammer in hand. 
Lillian: 13. Whip and rapier in hand.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Undead Mercenary (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T25:* Brother Jaume moves south and west and opens the nearest door on the west wall of the courtyard. It opens, and when it does, a thick mist flows out, but in a strange concentration, as if bound by an unknown magical field rather than flowing naturally.

*R6T23:* Ms. Wrentz moves up and crouches down behind St. Dorn.

*R6T17:*  Winter, what do you do?

St. Dorn on deck, Lillian in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 29. _Fog cloud_ will last til R43T29. Rapier in hand.
*  _Mage armor_ (4 hours). _Shield_ spell (4 min.).
Yellow Undead Mercenary: 28. (6:48).
* _Body of the Night_. Expended: _dimensional strike_ (E1), _dizzying venom prana_ (E2), _shards of iron strike_ (E5), _sting of the rattler_ (E6). RS.
Pink Undead Mercenary: 26. (16:48). Deadly Strike activated on Lillian
* _Body of the Night_. Expended: _dimensional strike_ (E1), _dizzying venom prana_ (E2), _shards of iron strike_ (E5), _sting of the rattler_ (E6). RS.
Vilma: 25.5. Mutagen active (32 min.). Morningstar and shield. _Divine favor_ til R15T25.5. Destruction Judgment (+2 damage rolls)!
Brother Jaume: 25. Bow in hand. 
Ms. Wrentz: 23. Hand crossbow. Loaded. STEALTH!
Winter: 17. Dagger in hand. 
St. Dorn: 16. Warhammer in hand. 
Lillian: 13. Whip in hand, rapier dropped.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Undead Mercenary (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T17:* Listening to Kris Winter nods and again channels a pulse of energy, this  time praying to her goddess for a more effective pulse of healing power, giving everyone who needs it up to *11 healing*.  

*R6T16:* St. Dorn takes out his silver dagger and with a brutal slash that cuts through several of Yellow's straps in his studded leather, cuts deep into the chest cavity, destroying the undead. He holds his position as he understands the need for teamwork with Ms. Wrentz.

*R6T13:* Lillian drops her rapier and takes out a small tube of some type of stinky paste that she applies to the very light remnant of a wound. It must sting, because whether she shouts orcish obscenities, a war cry, or both, she now seems like a woman possessed.

*End Round 6, Begin Round 7 ...

R7T29:* Kris flies out the door to the south, across the courtyard and past Brother Jaume, and back into the fort. Casting is heard to the west, and a beam of heat slices into Pink's right shoulder, but does it no harm.

*R7T26:* The last undead mercenary steps to the south and tries to do some fakeout swordwork against Kris. While not really confusing, it follows up with a brilliant blade-side smack right in the center of where Kris's eyes and nose would meet in the lower center of the forehead for *blinded*, while fighting with more defense in mind.

*R7T25.5:* Vilma, what do you do?

Brother Jaume on deck, Ms. Wrentz in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 29. _Fog cloud_ will last til R43T29. Rapier in hand. BLINDED til R9T26!!!
*  _Mage armor_ (4 hours). _Shield_ spell (4 min.).
Pink Undead Mercenary: 26. (16:48). Deadly Strike activated on Lillian
* _Body of the Night_. Expended: _dimensional strike_ (E1), _dizzying venom prana_ (E2), _shards of iron strike_ (E5), _sting of the rattler_ (E6), _brawler's attitude_ (E7). DS.
Vilma: 25.5. Mutagen active (32 min.). Morningstar and shield. _Divine favor_ til R15T25.5. Destruction Judgment (+2 damage rolls)!
Brother Jaume: 25. Bow in hand. 
Ms. Wrentz: 23. Hand crossbow. Loaded. STEALTH!
Winter: 17. Dagger in hand. 
St. Dorn: 16. Warhammer and dagger in hand. 
Lillian: 13. Whip in hand, rapier dropped.
*  For 1 hour, affected by ruk tar: +2 alchemical bonus to STR, immune to pain effects. 4 INT damage.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Undead Mercenary (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T25.5:* Further pressing the undead, Vilma keeps smashing, hoping to end the fight here. Again, the tines of her morningstar punch past studded leather, but not the thick hide of the zombie.

*R7T25:* Brother Jaume, what do you do? This inexplicable fog makes it hard to see past.

Ms. Wrentz on deck, Winter in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 29. _Fog cloud_ will last til R43T29. Rapier in hand. BLINDED til R9T26!!!
*  _Mage armor_ (4 hours). _Shield_ spell (4 min.).
Pink Undead Mercenary: 26. (16:48). Deadly Strike activated on Lillian
* _Body of the Night_. Expended: _dimensional strike_ (E1), _dizzying venom prana_ (E2), _shards of iron strike_ (E5), _sting of the rattler_ (E6), _brawler's attitude_ (E7). DS.
Vilma: 25.5. Mutagen active (32 min.). Morningstar and shield. _Divine favor_ til R15T25.5. Destruction Judgment (+2 damage rolls)!
Brother Jaume: 25. Bow in hand. 
Ms. Wrentz: 23. Hand crossbow. Loaded. STEALTH!
Winter: 17. Dagger in hand. 
St. Dorn: 16. Warhammer and dagger in hand. 
Lillian: 13. Whip in hand, rapier dropped.
*  For 1 hour, affected by ruk tar: +2 alchemical bonus to STR, immune to pain effects. 4 INT damage.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Undead Mercenary (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T25:* Brother Jaume eyes the fog warily and then shakes his head in the  negative. He shuts the foggy door and then moves back to the north to  re-enter the keep. 

*R7T23:* Once again, Ms. Wrentz' excellent use of tactical placement helps her as the zombie is suprised when she suddenly pops up from behind St. Dorn. Sadly, her accuracy wasn't up to the same level as her stealth, as her shot misses (and she spee reloads.

*R7T17:* Winter, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 29. _Fog cloud_ will last til R43T29. Rapier in hand. BLINDED til R9T26!!!
*  _Mage armor_ (4 hours). _Shield_ spell (4 min.).
Pink Undead Mercenary: 26. (16:48). Deadly Strike activated on Lillian
* _Body of the Night_. Expended: _dimensional strike_ (E1), _dizzying venom prana_ (E2), _shards of iron strike_ (E5), _sting of the rattler_ (E6), _brawler's attitude_ (E7). DS.
Vilma: 25.5. Mutagen active (32 min.). Morningstar and shield. _Divine favor_ til R15T25.5. Destruction Judgment (+2 damage rolls)!
Brother Jaume: 25. Bow in hand. 
Ms. Wrentz: 23. Hand crossbow. Loaded. 
Winter: 17. Dagger in hand. 
St. Dorn: 16. Warhammer and dagger in hand. 
Lillian: 13. Whip in hand, rapier dropped.
*  For 1 hour, affected by ruk tar: +2 alchemical bonus to STR, immune to pain effects. 4 INT damage.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Undead Mercenary (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T17:* Winter looks over the sea of her allies' backs. Frustrated, she holds aloft her holy symbol, releasing a pulse of power from her body to destroy the undead so hated by her mistress, Pharasma.

*Combat Ends!*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Kris: 29. _Fog cloud_ will last til R43T29. Rapier in hand. BLINDED til R9T26!!!
*  _Mage armor_ (4 hours). _Shield_ spell (4 min.).
Vilma: 25.5. Mutagen active (32 min.). Morningstar and shield. _Divine favor_ til R15T25.5. Destruction Judgment (+2 damage rolls)!
Brother Jaume: 25. Bow in hand. 
Ms. Wrentz: 23. Hand crossbow. Loaded. 
Winter: 17. Dagger in hand. 
St. Dorn: 16. Warhammer and dagger in hand. 
Lillian: 13. Whip in hand, rapier dropped.
*  For 1 hour, affected by ruk tar: +2 alchemical bonus to STR, immune to pain effects. 4 INT damage.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Undead Mercenary (3).

----------


## lostsole31

Just as Brother Jaume is at the uppermost part of the stairs, but not yet on the next floor above, someone jumps out! Fortunately, Brother Jaume and Winter (the only two who can see this new person) are too wary to be surprised.

*Begin Round One ...*

*R1T24:* Vilma, unaware of trouble and just behind Winter around the corner, is in delay ...

*R1T19:* Brother Jaume, you are at the top of the stairs (on the stairs, not on the top floor), and something jumps out at you with weapon drawn.  You have your bow in hand. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Vilma: 24. Mutagen active (27 min.). Morningstar and shield. 
Brother Jaume: 19. Bow in hand. 
Ms. Wrentz: 18. Hand crossbow. Loaded. 
St. Dorn: 14. Warhammer in hand. 
Kris: 13. Rapier in hand. 
*  _Mage armor_ (4 hours). 
Winter: 10. Dagger in hand. 
Deggorhbaatha:  9.
Lillian: 8. Whip in hand.
*  For 55 min., affected by ruk tar: +2 alchemical bonus to STR, immune to pain effects. 4 INT damage.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T19:* The burly Moneric appraises his opponent, finding him truly alien, before pushing past him successfully to get onto the main floor! As powerful a push as he gave, though Brother Jaume did not knock the nimble creature down. 

*R1T18-13:* *"What's happening?"* calls up Ms. Wrentz, hearing a commotion. She delays, as do St. Dorn and Kris.

*R1T10:* Winter, what do you do?

Vilma delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Vilma: 24. Mutagen active (27 min.). Morningstar and shield. DELAYING!!!
Brother Jaume: 19. Bow in hand. 
Ms. Wrentz: 18. Hand crossbow. Loaded. DELAYING!!!
St. Dorn: 14. Warhammer in hand. DELAYING!!!
Kris: 13. Rapier in hand. DELAYING!!!
*  _Mage armor_ (4 hours). 
Winter: 10. Dagger in hand. 
Deggorhbaatha:  9.
Lillian: 8. Whip in hand.
*  For 55 min., affected by ruk tar: +2 alchemical bonus to STR, immune to pain effects. 4 INT damage.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T10:* Winter looks up in surprise as the creature leaps out at them. *A monster, its vile,* she answers. She swears loudly before stepping in with her knife to jab the disgusting creature's right forearm. It was not an easy strike, as she barely punched through two layers of magical protection and its scales to deal *11*. Meanwhile, a third defense protects the monster as an arc of energy strikes Winter for *6 electricity*.

*R1T9:* The bogey just barely manages to get a spell off. Suddenly, the stairs under Winter (and where she stood a minute ago), as well as the walls and bannisters around that area, are covered in some type of oily sheen. Winter brilliantly keeps from losing her footing, but she'll have to be careful.

*R1T8:* Lillian delays with the other NPCs, waiting to be told there's room.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T19:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Winter on deck, Enemy in the hole, Vilma delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Brother Jaume: 19. Bow in hand. 
*  _Mage armor_ (4 hours). 
Winter: 10. Dagger in hand. 
Deggorhbaatha:  9.
* _Grease_ on stairs/ bannisters will last til R51T9.

Vilma: 24. Mutagen active (27 min.). Morningstar and shield. DELAYING!!!
Ms. Wrentz: 18. Hand crossbow. Loaded. DELAYING!!!
St. Dorn: 14. Warhammer in hand. DELAYING!!!
Kris: 13. Rapier in hand. DELAYING!!!
Lillian: 8. Whip in hand. DELAYING!!!
*  For 55 min., affected by ruk tar: +2 alchemical bonus to STR, immune to pain effects. 4 INT damage.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T24:* As the passage opened, Vilma rushes up the stairs, hoping to help. She barely manages to keep her footing and looks up just long enough to see that she can't get through and then carefully steps back down again.

*R2T19:* Brother Jaume turns to face the creature. With a grunt of effort he  attacks with a spinning back fist strike meant to stun it. That spinning back fist powers through layers of magical protection, only to be stopped by its scales. It was enough contact, though, that an arc of electricity zaps out to hit Brother Jaume for *6 electricity*, but when that happens, something seems diminished in the fish-man's protection. The smell of ozone is strong, but there is no longer a faint limning blue light about the thing. That move is  followed up with a straight kick and a crescent kick in a flurry of  martial arts moves, but none manage to hit it.

*R2T18:* Ms. Wrentz, barely catching a glimpse of Vilima's up/down and guessing there is a spot open that Vilma couldn't take advantage of, slowly and carefully moves up the stairs, just past Vilma. She moves quickly at first to pass others while going upwards, and then slows down for stealth and to better manage the oil slick she now finds herself standing in.

*R2T10:* Winter, what do you do?

Bogey on deck, Vilma in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Vilma: 24. Mutagen active (27 min.). Morningstar and shield. 
Brother Jaume: 19. Bow in hand. 
*  _Mage armor_ (4 hours). 
Ms. Wrentz:  Hand crossbow. STEALTH!
Winter: 10. Dagger in hand. 
Deggorhbaatha:  9. _Mage armor_ (5 hours). _Shield_ (5 minutes).
* _Grease_ on stairs/ bannisters will last til R51T9.

St. Dorn: 14. Warhammer in hand. DELAYING!!!
Kris: 13. Rapier in hand. DELAYING!!!
Lillian: 8. Whip in hand. DELAYING!!!
*  For 55 min., affected by ruk tar: +2 alchemical bonus to STR, immune to pain effects. 4 INT damage.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T10:* Winter's electrical burn completely heals. Resolute in her attacks Winter nods to Jaume, a quick muttered *Press the attack, I will heal your wounds after this.*  as she lashes out with the knife once more (her dagger being repelled by magical force), now more than ever  convinced that something deeply wrong and evil was happening in this  fort. 

*R2T9:* Seeing the human woman's wounds completely close over, the bogey does some type of hissing, and speaks in a burbling language. It concentrates on a spell, and then three arcane bolts lance out to strike Brother Jaume for *13 force*.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ....

R3T24:* Vilma, what do you do?

Brother Jaume on deck, Ms. Wrentz in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Vilma: 24. Mutagen active (27 min.). Morningstar and shield. 
Brother Jaume: 19. Bow in hand. 
*  _Mage armor_ (4 hours). 
Ms. Wrentz:  Hand crossbow. STEALTH!
Winter: 10. Dagger in hand. 
Deggorhbaatha:  9. _Mage armor_ (5 hours). _Shield_ (5 minutes).
* _Grease_ on stairs/ bannisters will last til R51T9.

St. Dorn: 14. Warhammer in hand. DELAYING!!!
Kris: 13. Rapier in hand. DELAYING!!!
Lillian: 8. Whip in hand. DELAYING!!!
*  For 55 min., affected by ruk tar: +2 alchemical bonus to STR, immune to pain effects. 4 INT damage.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T24:* Not in a situation to join the fight, Vilma screams before heading downstairs and moving to the side, "*Come down, things will be easier here!*" 

*R3T19:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Ms. Wrentz on deck, Winter in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Vilma: 24. Mutagen active (27 min.). Morningstar and shield. 
Brother Jaume: 19. Bow in hand. 
*  _Mage armor_ (4 hours). 
Ms. Wrentz:  Hand crossbow. STEALTH!
Winter: 10. Dagger in hand. 
Deggorhbaatha:  9. _Mage armor_ (5 hours). _Shield_ (5 minutes).
* _Grease_ on stairs/ bannisters will last til R51T9.

St. Dorn: 14. Warhammer in hand. DELAYING!!!
Kris: 13. Rapier in hand. DELAYING!!!
Lillian: 8. Whip in hand. DELAYING!!!
*  For 55 min., affected by ruk tar: +2 alchemical bonus to STR, immune to pain effects. 4 INT damage.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T19:* Nodding to Winter, the doughty monk continues to strike and kick at his opponent. With his first attack, the creatures tries to block with its trident. While failing the block, the monk's blasts past one layer of magical protection but not the second. Now getting a feel for the monster's exceptional magic, Brother Jaume is happy he was going with more accurate strikes this time, and successfully kicks it in the left elbow for *12* and does a straight fist to its chest for *8*. 

*R3T18:* Ms. Wrentz made noise as she popped up because she slid out a little on the slick stairs. Her failure is paid with a wide miss. She speed loads her crossbow and then carefully heads down.

*R3T10:* Winter, what do you do?

Enemy on deck, Vilma in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Vilma: 24. Mutagen active (27 min.). Morningstar and shield. 
Brother Jaume: 19. Bow in hand. 
*  _Mage armor_ (4 hours). 
Ms. Wrentz: 18.  Hand crossbow. 
Winter: 10. Dagger in hand. 
Deggorhbaatha:  9. _Mage armor_ (5 hours). _Shield_ (5 minutes).
* _Grease_ on stairs/ bannisters will last til R51T9.

St. Dorn: 14. Warhammer in hand. DELAYING!!!
Kris: 13. Rapier in hand. DELAYING!!!
Lillian: 8. Whip in hand. DELAYING!!!
*  For 55 min., affected by ruk tar: +2 alchemical bonus to STR, immune to pain effects. 4 INT damage.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T10:* Winter winces, but follows Vilma's advice, carefully withdrawing while navigating the greasy stairs. She was never that acrobatic, but she manages to get away ... all the way downstairs and past Ms. Wrentz.

*R3T9:* Fishlips is nervous of the big man, and fails to invoke a spell.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T24:* Vilma, what do you do? Brother Jaume still needs to make his way down.

Brother Jaume on deck, Ms. Wrentz in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Vilma: 24. Mutagen active (27 min.). Morningstar and shield. 
Brother Jaume: 19. Bow in hand. 
*  _Mage armor_ (4 hours). 
Ms. Wrentz: 18.  Hand crossbow. 
Winter: 10. Dagger in hand. 
Deggorhbaatha:  9. _Mage armor_ (5 hours). _Shield_ (5 minutes).
* _Grease_ on stairs/ bannisters will last til R51T9.

St. Dorn: 14. Warhammer in hand. DELAYING!!!
Kris: 13. Rapier in hand. DELAYING!!!
Lillian: 8. Whip in hand. DELAYING!!!
*  For 55 min., affected by ruk tar: +2 alchemical bonus to STR, immune to pain effects. 4 INT damage.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T24:* Vilma waits for Jaume to come down, and ask Winter, "*How is it up there?*" 

*R4T19:* Brother Jaume drops his longbow and attempts to grapple the fishman.  His large hands fail to find purchase on the slippery mage.

*R4T18:* Ms. Wrentz delays ...

*R4T10:* Winter, what do you do? You were asked a question (see Vilma, above).

Fishlips on deck, Vilma in the hole, all others delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Vilma: 24. Mutagen active (27 min.). Morningstar and shield. 
Brother Jaume: 19. Bow in hand. 
*  _Mage armor_ (4 hours). 
Winter: 10. Dagger in hand. 
Deggorhbaatha:  9. _Mage armor_ (5 hours). _Shield_ (5 minutes).
* _Grease_ on stairs/ bannisters will last til R51T9.

Ms. Wrentz: 18.  Hand crossbow. DELAYING!!!
St. Dorn: 14. Warhammer in hand. DELAYING!!!
Kris: 13. Rapier in hand. DELAYING!!!
Lillian: 8. Whip in hand. DELAYING!!!
*  For 55 min., affected by ruk tar: +2 alchemical bonus to STR, immune to pain effects. 4 INT damage.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T10:* Winter looks at Vilma, *Some sort of disgusting scales beast armed with magics. Its powerful and strong. Brother Jaume needs our help.* Looking at all of her allies she announces as she casts a spell, *The Lady of Graves feels your rage. She welcomes you, and gives you her blessing.* 

*R4T9:* Fishlips succeeds this time on casting a spell, and with an electrified hand tries to touch the cleric, who blocks the monster at the forearm.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T24:* Vilma, what do you do?

Brother Jaume on deck, Winter in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Bless_ (5 min.) on all except Brother Jaume.
Vilma: 24. Mutagen active (27 min.). Morningstar and shield. 
Brother Jaume: 19. Bow in hand. 
*  _Mage armor_ (4 hours). 
Winter: 10. Dagger in hand. 
Deggorhbaatha:  9. _Mage armor_ (5 hours). _Shield_ (5 minutes). _Shocking grasp_ on hand.
* _Grease_ on stairs/ bannisters will last til R51T9.

Ms. Wrentz: 18.  Hand crossbow. DELAYING!!!
St. Dorn: 14. Warhammer in hand. DELAYING!!!
Kris: 13. Rapier in hand. DELAYING!!!
Lillian: 8. Whip in hand. DELAYING!!!
*  For 55 min., affected by ruk tar: +2 alchemical bonus to STR, immune to pain effects. 4 INT damage.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------

